#ubuntu-de 2010-12-06
<buggyer> hi :) noch jemand wach? ich habe ein problem mit dem backup von ldap, mysql und sogo... die befehle zum backup habe ich in ein 'script' gepackt... aber leider funkt. das nur wenn ich es manuell anschmeisse... ueber bacula (unser backup-tool) bekomme ich immer einen fehler und das backup bricht kpl. ab.
<buggyer> sudo -u sogo /usr/sbin/sogo-tool backup /bacula/sogo-backup ALL; sudo /usr/sbin/slapcat -l /bacula/sogo-backup/backup.ldif, mysqldump --opt -u root -p passwort --all-databases > /bacula/sogo-backup/sicherung.sql --> steht in meinem script
<zerwas> Hi. Ein Fehler. Was denn für ein Fehler?
<buggyer> user bacula ist, mit den oben gelisteten befehlen in der sudoers 
<buggyer> sollte also ohne pw funken... 
<buggyer> wenn ich das 'script' manuell ausfuehere klappts, bei der sicherung gibts ein permission denied..
<buggyer> dadurch bricht mir aber der kpl. job ab.
<buggyer> sudoers sieht so aus: bacula ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/sogo-tool, /usr/sbin/slapcat, /bin/rm
<zerwas> Habe leider keine Ahnung von besagtem bacula
<buggyer> ups mein gnome hat sich gerade verabschiedet...
<zerwas> Habe leider keine Ahnung von besagtem bacula
<buggyer> was ich noch anfuegen wollte... mit dem job wird bei uns auch der samba pdc gesichert, deshalb waere es wichtig das der job laeuft... an sich hat das nichts mit bacula zu tun... dieses bricht nur den kpl. job ab wenn das script nicht ohne fehler durchlaeuft.
<buggyer> es geht mir primaer um das sichern von ldap, mysql und sogo
<Fusskrank> gn8 da drinnen
<buggyer> das script soll die backup files in /bacula/sogo-backup packen und dann wegsichern via bacula
<buggyer> n8 fusskrank
<dauerflucher> buggyer: wie hast du den user da denn eingetragen?
<buggyer> im sudoers?
<buggyer> sudoers sieht so aus: bacula ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/sogo-tool, /usr/sbin/slapcat, /bin/rm
<dauerflucher> jau
<buggyer> sudo -u sogo /usr/sbin/sogo-tool backup /bacula/sogo-backup ALL; sudo /usr/sbin/slapcat -l /bacula/sogo-backup/backup.ldif, mysqldump --opt -u root -p passwort --all-databases > /bacula/sogo-backup/sicherung.sql --> steht in meinem script
<dauerflucher> buggyer: hast du dafür einen normalen editor oder visudo verwendet?
<buggyer> visudo
<dauerflucher> hm hm hm
<buggyer> schlecht? :)
<rumpe1> ,crash-test-dummies? dauerflucher 
<p0ny> Sorry rumpe1, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber crash-test-dummies
<dauerflucher> mir fällt dazu gerade nur auch wenig ein
<buggyer> hatte auch schon versucht, wenigstens das sogo-tool als cronjob bei user sogo zu installieren, da passiert nix. ich muss das tool leider als user sogo ausfuehren.
<dauerflucher> buggyer: aber was hilft dir denn dann der user:bacula?
<buggyer> bacula ist der user der das script dann ausfuehrt.
<buggyer> wenn bacula den job startet
<dauerflucher> aber als user: sogo
<buggyer> hmmm... :)
<k1l> und das zweite wird eh als sudo ausgeführt
<buggyer> gnome meldet mich gerade staendig spontan ab ^^
<buggyer> sorry.
<buggyer> koennte das ganze auch als user sogo noch adden, evtl. wirds dann besser...
<buggyer> dachte da der user bacula sudo ausfuehrt muss ich diesem das tool in der sudoers zuordnen
<dauerflucher> buggyer: ich stelle hier auch nur vermutungen an
<Kebap_23> <k1l> und das zweite wird eh als sudo ausgeführt
<buggyer> vermutungen sind nie schlecht, bringt mich evtl. auf die richtige richtung hehe
<buggyer> grrr.. mein raid schmiert auch gerade ab ^^
<buggyer> sollte wohl den rechner hier ausschalten und erstmal neue platten rein....
<ixiion> wo sieht man bei ifconfig eigendlich den gateway ?
<ppq> ixiion, gar nicht, aber guck dir mal die ausgabe von 'route' an
<ixiion> okay
<ixiion> danke
<bullgard> Die Liste der aktuell verwendeten Debian-Pakete kann man erstellen mittels Synaptic > »Datei«/»File« > »Vorgemerkte Änderungen speichern unter...«/»Save Markings As« > »Name:«/»Name:« > »Gesamte Paketauswahl und nicht nur Änderungen sichern«/»Save full state, not only changes« > »Speichern«/»Save«. Aus welchen Dateien sucht sich Synaptic die Namen dieser Pakete zusammen?
<joschi> bullgard: das steht am ende der manpage von dpkg(1)
<SnowMann> hi
<bullgard> joschi: Danke!
<Fusskrank> moin
<hanz0> df
 * hanz0 rauchen
<LetoThe2nd> hanz0: schön für dich, aber bitte in zukunft keine öffentlichen statusmeldungen mehr (zumindest in diesem channel) danke.
<splashote> hi, wie kann ich unter Ubuntu den Folienbereich von OOo wieder andocken?
<hanz0> ups sorry
<d0x> Hi, habe 2 Festplatten und auf sda einen nt-bootloader und auf sdb einen grub. update-grub findet allerdings (von sdb aus) den windows bootloader nicht. Jemand eine Idee wie ich mir den entsprechenden cfg eintrag erzeugen lassen kann?
<darkredandyellow> Ich hab folgende Zeile in meiner /etc/sudoers: hudson  ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/bundle 
<darkredandyellow> Damit kann ich als User hudson problemlos gems installieren via "sudo bundle install". 
<darkredandyellow> Das Problem: Beim Aufruf werden nicht die ssh-keys des users hudson verwendet.
<darkredandyellow> Wie kann ich sudo sagen: "Nimm aber bitte schön die Umgebung des Users hudson"?
<darkredandyellow> Googlen sagt mir das das wohl nicht so einfach ist - hat jemand eine Idee?
<LetoThe2nd> darkredandyellow: also mir sagt man sudo das eigentlich schon in der moment.... 5.zeile.
<darkredandyellow> LetoThe2nd, zeile 5 von man sudo ist bei mir "synopsis"
<darkredandyellow> :-)
<LetoThe2nd> darkredandyellow: 5. zeile mit text.
<darkredandyellow> LetoThe2nd, in der synopsis, der "description" oder in den "options"? ich seh's da nicht
<darkredandyellow> beziehst du dich auf "-c"?
<darkredandyellow> The -c (class) option causes sudo to run the specified command with resources limited by the specified login class.
<darkredandyellow> hmmm, das wirkt für mich nicht so als wäre das das gleiche wie eine richtige login shell
<darkredandyellow> LetoThe2nd, sorry, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was du meinst gerade
<dadrc> ich benutz für sowas "su -c <command> - user"
<dadrc> kann aber sein, dass das nicht die Ubuntu-Art ist 
<LetoThe2nd> darkredandyellow: wohl eher -u oder -U :-)
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: dann wärs die ubuntu-art ;-)
<dadrc> wieder was gelernt :)
<dadrc> hm. Wenn ich die man gerade richtig überflogen hab, sucht er eigentlich -i
<dadrc> das scheint das Äquivalent zu -/-l bei su zu sein
<darkredandyellow> dadrc, LetoThe2nd genau so hatte ich es initial versucht: sudo -i /usr/bin/bundle install
<darkredandyellow> dann werd ich nach dem user passwort gefragt (was ich nicht will)
<darkredandyellow> LetoThe2nd, wenn ich das versuche: sudo -u hudson /usr/bin/bundle install (als user hudson) 
<darkredandyellow> krieg ich: Sorry, user hudson is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/bundle install'
<darkredandyellow> dann muß ich wohl die zeile hier:
<darkredandyellow> hudson  ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/bundle
<darkredandyellow> in der sudoers anpassen - right? Oder verrenn ich mich hier gerade?
<dadrc> muss man bundle install nicht als root ausführen?
<darkredandyellow> dadrc, nein, "bundle install" reicht - wenn der bundler merkt, das er keine entsprechenden rechte hat erfragt er das passwort
<darkredandyellow> was mir aber nix bringt, weil das auf unserem CI server ist
<darkredandyellow> und das automatisch laufen muss
<darkredandyellow> dadrc, als notlösung könnte ich die ssh-keys vom hudson user nach /root/.ssh kopieren
<darkredandyellow> dann wäre notlösung aber schon ein euphemismius
<dadrc> allerdings
<dadrc> "sudo -i -u hudson /usr/bin/bundle install" geht nicht, ja?
<dadrc> das -i muss dahinter, sorry
<dadrc> also: sudo -u hudson -i '/usr/bin/bundle install'
<dadrc> das sollte bundle install auf einer loginshell von hudson ausführen
<darkredandyellow> dadrc, dann krieg ich: sudo -u hudson -i '/usr/bin/bundle install'
<darkredandyellow> Sorry, user hudson is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash -c /usr/bin/bundle install' as hudson
<darkredandyellow> das versteh ich nicht - ich dachte durch:  hudson  ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/bundle
<darkredandyellow> in der sudoers *darf* der user hudson das machen?
<dadrc> hudson darf bundle als root ausführen, ohne ein Passwort anzugeben
<darkredandyellow> dadrc, genau
<dadrc> das versucht er aber gerade nicht
<darkredandyellow> dadrc, ja, du hast recht - aber dann steh ich wieder vor dem problem: wie sag ich sudo: nimm die ssh-keys von user  hudson?
<dadrc> Solltest du nicht eher bundle sagen, dass es das machen soll?
<darkredandyellow> dadrc, ja, ich les mich grad durch die config...:-/
<DerMicha> moinmoin
<darkredandyellow> noch 3 wochen bis unser admin anfängt - die muss ich noch durchstehen...:-)
<DerMicha> wie kann ich denn ein passwort für den benutzer root setzen? ein programm verlangt zwingend danach sich als root ein zu loggen (ja ich vertraue dem programm)
<k1l> ,sudo? DerMicha 
<p0ny> DerMicha: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> DerMicha: welches programm ist das denn?
<DerMicha> ne, die sache ist, im programm selbst erscheint ein login promt
<DerMicha> adaptec storage manager
<DerMicha> der hersteller sagt ich soll root ein passwort zuweisen
<Fuchs> ich wuerde dem nicht trauen
<Fuchs> Du kannst mit sudo passwd ein Passwort setzen, wenn Du es fuer klug erachtest, ich rate dringenst davon ab
<Fuchs> und kann Dir garantieren, dass sich viele Leute weigern werden, Dir Support zu leisten, nachdem Du das getan hast. Aber eine Moeglichkeit ist es. 
<Fuchs> sag lieber den Leuten von adaptec, dass sie ihr Programm reparieren sollen. 
<DerMicha> ah ok, danke :)
<DerMicha> ich hab denen auch schon gesagt das das scheiße is was die da gemacht haben
<DerMicha> die antwort war das das ja auch garnicht für ubuntu gemacht worden ist aber trotzdem läuft wenn ich s halt so mache
<Fuchs> und denk daran, Du gibst nun diesem Programm, das Du nicht kennst, _alle_ Rechte
<Fuchs> das kann saemtliche Dateien modifizieren, loeschen, Programme installieren, Dienste starten ...
<Fuchs> alles von Deinem Rechner aus. Wenn Du das willst: geht.
<DerMicha> naja, is eh nen live system und auf der hdd sind auch keine daten die ich nich auch als backup hätte
<ppq> nur mal so aus interesse - was macht der adaptec storage manager eigentlich?
<DerMicha> der ist dafür da nen hw raid zu managen
<ppq> ah, ok
<ppq> gutes gelingen :)
<DerMicha> bietet halt funktionen die das bios vom controller nicht kann
<DerMicha> danke schonmal für die hilfe Fuchs, wenn was kaputt geht komm ich wieder *scherz*
<Fuchs> mein Namensgedaechnis ist schlecht, aber ich habe 24/7 Logs und grep. Gutes Gelingen :) 
<DerMicha> yay, raid um eine platte erweitert, dauert noch n bissel bisser fertig ist, aber bis jetzt ist alles noch heile xD
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> wie kann man einen dienst in init.d einbauen der nicht mit rootrechten laeuft?
<Flyingmana> ich weis zwar kaum was über init.d, aber sudo -u user script.sh ändert den user, mit dem ausgeführt wird
<dAnjou> Nalkem: in /etc/init.d/ liegen nur scripte, darin kannst du auch sachen als anderer nutzer starten
<dAnjou> webserver erfordern es manchmal als bestimmter nutzer zu starten
<Nalkem> dAnjou: aber wie werden die dann als anderer user gestartet (sudo -u user echu $USER ergibt hier root)
<dAnjou> das muss ich auch nachschlagen
<joschi> Nalkem: klar, $USER wird ja auch von der shell, aus der du das kommando aufrufst, gefuellt
<joschi> Nalkem: du willst z. b. `sudo -u benutzer id`
<Nalkem> joschi: aahhh .. ok :) war da auch schon verwundert
<Nalkem> joschi: hatte das mit sudo auch danach nochmal gefunden
<nniCe> hi , kann mir jemand helfen? hab ein problem mit mdadm http://nopaste.info/7cb12cb8c0.html -- der Array wird irgendwie beim booten falsch zusammen gebaut
<DerMicha> byebye und danke für die hilfe
<beaver74> nniCe, Zeile 24 + 25 fallen auf, gibt es das /dev/amd0 device?
<nniCe> beaver74, wie du aus dem ersten teil erkennen kannst ja
<nniCe> es ist da
<nniCe> aber wohl nicht funktionsfähig
<beaver74> nniCe, wo kann man aus dem teil vor zeile 24 erkennen das es /dev/amd0 gibt?
<beaver74> /dev/amd0 sieht wie ein gewolltes /dev/md0
<nniCe> zeile 3-4 - beaver74
<nniCe> ich nehme mal an du meinst /dev/md0
<beaver74> 25 steht /dev/amd0
<nniCe> wtf?
<nniCe> ich frag doch /dev/md0 ab mom
<nniCe> oh, sry - das a gehört nicht hin
<nniCe> ka wie das da gelandet ist
<nniCe> beaver74, in der anzeige bei mir stimmt es, das a wird nicht mehr angezeigt
<beaver74> hm, dann hat es dir jemand dazu geschoben :)
<nniCe> ich glaubs auch :D
<nniCe> beaver74, sonst noch ne vermutung?
<beaver74> nniCe, ich leider nicht
<nniCe> mist, ok was solls muss weiter, thx trotzdem
<beaver74> frag später nochmal nniCe , cu
<iLeak> arf was ist das
<iLeak> mein Firefox läuft amok
<iLeak> die lesezeichen verschieben sich von alleine und permanent
<iLeak> so fließbandmässig
<iLeak> wtf
<iLeak> ??
<ppq> ähm
<ppq> nochmal verständlicher - und in einer zeile, bitte
<Fuchs> iLeak: kannst Du ein klein wenig weniger den Kanal vollspammen und stattdessen mal Informationen geben, was genau nicht geht und welche Logs Du schon angeschaut hast? 
<joschi> iLeak: xmarks? firefox sync? sonstige bookmark synchronisations addons?
<iLeak> nö nix an syncros...welche logs meint ihr denn
<iLeak> Fehlerlog von Firefox zeigt nix an
<Fuchs> ~/.xsession-errors  zum Bleistift 
<iLeak> mom mach ich grad mal
<Fuchs> ansonsten waere eine Idee, mal ein neues Firefox-Profil anzulegen und zu pruefen, ob das mit dem auch passiert
<huzpol> hallo leute ich möchte ein vpn einrichten...als server dient ubuntu und alle client sind windows rechner...was muss ich beachten?
<k1l> welches ubuntu, welcher firefox? iLeak 
<iLeak> ubuntu10.10 mit der letzten firefox version aus der paketsource aus ubuntu
<huzpol> ubuntu 10.4 server
<iLeak> ff3.6.12
<ppq> huzpol, lies einfach die openvpn anleitung im ubuntuusers wiki, den openvpn client gibts auch für windows, der ist da sogar auch mit dokumentiert
<ppq> huzpol, fragen zur einrichtung unter windows aber bitte woanders stellen - das gehört hier nicht her
<huzpol> hmm das ist genau das was ich vermeiden wollte drit anbieter software
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<ppq> ohne vpn-server wird's nix
<huzpol> ne das habe ich ja auch nicht ppq
<ppq> jedenfalls nicht so einfach
<huzpol> ja das ist klar aber ich will keine software an windows client installieren müssen
<ppq> ah.
<ppq> dann mach dich mal schlau, ob windows einen vpn client mitbringt
<huzpol> ja
<huzpol> das tut es
<iLeak> so, schwer zu beschreiben, hab mal 2 screenshots gemacht...man achte auf die Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste, die sich von alleine verändert
<iLeak> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/6982/83997162.png
<iLeak> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2254/81766922.png
<iLeak> ka was xsession-errors ist, gibts bei mir nichtmal ne manpage?
<ppq> ~/.xsession-errors ist eine datei
<iLeak> achso :P
<iLeak> http://pastebin.com/9aHeGpBW   <- xsession
<joschi> huzpol: da bietet sich ipsec an
<codewiz> hey
<codewiz> ich hab ein problem:
<codewiz> mein ubuntu 10.04 hat mich beim hochfahren gefragt, ob ich automatisch oder manuell die drives mounten will
<codewiz> wobei ich kein plan habe, warum
<codewiz> hab automatisch gesagt
<codewiz> jetzt hab ich das problem, dass er nach dem bootmanager eine liste mit laufwerken ausspuckt, die er wohl gemounted hat
<codewiz> und am ende der liste bleibt der rechner stehen
<codewiz> irgendwer ne idee, was man da machen kann?
<rumpe1> was bedeutet "er bleibt stehen"
<codewiz> er zeigt an [  (Lange Nummer] [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk
<codewiz> drunter blinkt ein cursor
<codewiz> aber kein prompt, und der computer tut _gar nix_
<rumpe1> entferne mal das externe laufwerk und boote neu
<codewiz> mmh
<codewiz> ich weiss nicht, wo der ein externes laufwerk sieht
<codewiz> vielleicht der card reader vom drucker oder sowas???
<Frickelpit> ,enetr? codewiz
<p0ny> Sorry Frickelpit, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber enetr
<Frickelpit> ach verdammt
<Frickelpit> ,enter? codewiz
<p0ny> codewiz: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<codewiz> ah ich seh grad, dieses scsi device ist der drucker anscheinend
<codewiz> ich hab den drucker entfernt, jetzt hängt er sich halt bei einem anderen gerät auf, vorher in der liste
<codewiz> mmmh
<rumpe1> codewiz, klemm das auch mal ab... ansonsten: probier, ob andere konsolen über strg-alt-FX erreichbar sind, ansonsten liveCD oder recovery-modus
<codewiz> wenn ich ein usb device abziehe, und es wieder connecte, erkennt er das teil und schreibt die liste weiter
<codewiz> mist, ich krieg hier noch zuviel, der will einfach nicht hochfahren... jetzt hab ich 5 usb devices entfernt, und er bleibt jetzt beim card reader stehen
<codewiz> rumpel, jetzt ist nur noch der card reader ürbig
<rumpe1> rumpe1, nicht rumpel ^^
<rumpe1> kannst ja noch ein wenig mehr über dein ubuntu erzählen. (wubi ja/nein, welche version, was wurde als letztes daran verändert, irgendwelche fremdpakete, die probleme machen könnten, etc.)
<rumpe1> wenns nur an den automounts liegen sollte, kannst ja im recovery-modus die entsprechenden einträge in /etc/fstab deaktivieren
<rumpe1> aber ich würde annehmen, daß das nicht das problem ist
<codewiz> naja ich hatte irgendwie ohne nachzudenken auf den reset knopf gedrückt, als ich im login screen war
<codewiz> also er bleibt nach der usb detection stehen
<k1l> mach mal nen fsck
<k1l> ,fsck? codewiz 
<p0ny> codewiz, fsck ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fsck
<codewiz> mmh da muss ich die livecd nehmen sekunde
<greenit>  /msg nickserv identify piareisinger
<codewiz> lol
<greenit> damn^^
<Frickelpit> greenit: fail
<LetoThe2nd> greenit: vllt. bei gelegenheit mal passwort wechseln...
<greenit> jo, wär ratsam^^
<greenit> so, und geändert isses^^
<Deem> too much information :P
<greenit> btw, hab ein problem... wegden dem bin ich eigentlich hier :P
<greenit> bei mir geht der energiesparmodus nicht wirklich gut
<greenit> ubuntu fährt meinen laptop in de energiesparmodus, wenn ich ihn aber wieder aufwecken will, dann bootet er ganz normal... kann mir wer sagen wie ich das beheben kann?
<bullgard> greenit: Du hast nicht genug Informationen geliefert. Vielleicht liefert /var/log/pm-powersave.log.1 Anhaltspunkte.
<greenit> öhm... wie ist die url für die code-paste site?
<Frickelpit> ,paste? greenit
<p0ny> greenit: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<greenit> danke :)
<bullgard> greenit: 2. Verwendungsbeispiel: '~$ pastebinit /var/log/pm-powersave.log.1'.
<greenit> bullgard, es gibt bei mir nur ne pm-powersave.log
<greenit> und die hab ich mal da reinkopiert.... ich hoffe du weißt, nach was man da suchen muss^^
<greenit> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/301358/
<Tominator> hi!
<Tominator> Hab folgendes problem: hab mir für mein thinkpad nen displayportadapter auf dvi besorgt... soweit so gut... jetzt wollt eich meinen bildschirm anschließen und nun kommt da allerdings nur ne auflösung bis 1680xsonstwas an, wenn ich auf die native stelle meint der bildschirm, kommt kein signal mehr an... liegt das problem bei ubuntu,m oder evtl. dem screen/adapter?
<LetoThe2nd> Tominator: *vermutung* für höhere auflösungen brauchst du duallink, und der adapter war eher preiswert (->billig) und ist daher passiv+singlelink.
<Tominator> damn... dann werd ich am wochenende nochmal auf die verpackung schaun und im zweifel zurückschicken...
<LetoThe2nd> Tominator: ist aber ausdrücklich nur geraten, vorerst mal.
<Tominator> kann gut sein
<Tominator> hab irgendwie  beim kauf nicht dran gedacht, dass das sein könnte...
<codewiz> fsck hat geholfen
<codewiz> danke an alle :)
<Tominator> ist auf alle fälle ein billiger adapter
<LetoThe2nd> Tominator: wenn er weniger als 150 Öre gekostet hat ist er sicher passiv. und alles andere... tja, vielleicht mal manuals bzw. displayport-spec wälzen. ist zumindest sehr wahrscheinlich kein ubuntu-problem.
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: es geht auch mehr als 1680x1050 mit Single-Link
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: sicher, bei nem nativen dvi-port mit reduced blanking. nur ist dp halt eben *nicht* elektrisch kompatibel und jeder ->hdmi oder ->dvi adapter daher workaround bzw. fieses gefummel.
<spY|da> moin, ich hab probleme mit der key auth bei ssh, habe mit ssh-keygen -t rsa einen schluessel erstellt, den sowohl mit ssh-copy-id und auch per hand mit scp rueberkopiert, trotzdem fragt mich mein system nach dem passwort wenn ich connecte, jmd ne idee? 
<Fuchs> spY|da: ggf. sshd falsch konfiguriert oder seither nicht neu gestartet? 
<Fuchs> spY|da: wenn Du irgendwie auf den Zielhost kommst (phsyikalisch oder via PW): Lies da mal die sshd logs, 
<Fuchs> resp. konfigurier sshd so um, dass er moeglichst aussagekraeftig logs schreibt
 * k1l tippt auch auf die config und auf keinen restart
<Fuchs> spY|da: scheue Frage aus Gewohnheit: das sind schon Ubuntusysteme, ja? 
<spY|da> config ist aktuell ssh ist neugestartet 
<spY|da> das ist ein ubuntuserever und ein gentoo client 
<dAnjou> spY|da: hast du beim key erstellen nen passwort angegeben?
<spY|da> gentoo client auf gentoo server funktioniert, nur der ubuntu server mag nicht 
<spY|da> nein habe ich nicht angegeben 
<Fuchs> spY|da: in den Logs steht nichts aussagekraeftiges? 
<Sputnik> Hallo, hab da ein Problem! Hab eine neue Webcam, gekauft (Logitech QuickCam 3000). Sie funktioniert unter Cheese und aMsn, aber nict auf eine Flash seite, Adobe Flash erkennt die Cam nicht.
<Sputnik> Was kann ich da tun
<Sputnik> ???
<Sputnik> ist eine UVC Cam
<spY|da> Fuchs, doch, bad ownership, ich kuemmer mich drum danke 
<Fuchs> spY|da: keine Ursache
<Fuchs> spY|da: die Schluessel muessen _sehr_ restriktive Rechte haben, vermutlich liegt es daran
<afflux> morgen. habe einen asus eeepc (1015pe), darauf maverick. mein bluetooth funktioniert seit ein paar wochen nicht mehr. findet beim scan absolut keine geraete. der bluetoothd meldet beim starten ein problem mit dem ioctl HCIUNBLOCKADDR. weiss da jemand was dazu?
<Fuchs> afflux: hast Du gegebenenfalls einen killswitch aktiv? 
<Fuchs> afflux: wenn nein: suche mal auf launchpad, ob das ein bekanntes Problem ist, und probier ggf. mit einem etwas aelteren Kernel
<afflux> wenn du mit killswitch einen hardware button meinst: relativ sicher nicht. der toggled das device via bios und da stehts auf aktiv.
<afflux> hm
<afflux> aelterer kernel ist ein plan, hab ich garnicht dran gedacht. bis gleich ;)
<k1l> afflux: bei meinem dell war es so, dass wenn ich es unter win deaktiviert habe (per software) dann gings unter ubuntu nicht mehr an.
<Sputnik> Hat keiner eine Idee?
<brot> Sputnik: flash ist generell recht unbeliebt. und ich stand auch schonmal vor dem gleichen problem
<brot> lösung war, ne software zu finden die s gleiche macht und kein flash braucht
<afflux> okay, kernel wars wohl nicht..
<k1l> afflux: bei meinem dell war es so, dass wenn ich es unter win deaktiviert habe (per software) dann gings unter ubuntu nicht mehr an.
<Sputnik> brot, danke sehr
<afflux> unter windows laeuft er aktuell
<afflux> k1l, hatte auch schon darauf getippt
<Culture> Hi all!
<Culture> Ich hab Probleme, Banshee unter Ubuntu Maverick zum Starten zu bekommen. Kennt jemand das Problem?
<k1l> ,wf? Culture 
<p0ny> Culture: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<dAnjou> Culture: mal von konsole aus starten
<afflux> besagtes ioctl gibts wohl erst ab 2.6.36, jetzt waer noch die frage obs daran wirklich liegt. ich schau mal ob ich ne altere bluez version finde oder mir das selbst neukompiliere
<Culture> ich hab testweise banshee --debug in der Konsole ausgeführt, und dann auch eine detaillierte Fehlermeldung bekommen. Nur kann ich damit leider nichts anfangen (auch googeln hat nicht weitergeholfen)
<k1l> Culture: verrätst du sie uns?
<Culture> k1l: sofort - ich such nur gerade noch einen paste-Service :P
<dAnjou> http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<Culture> THX dAnjou! :)
<Culture> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/301393/
<dAnjou> yeah, den pastebin in der completion liste zu haben, hat sich doch gelohnt :D
<Culture> Beim Starten blitzt das Fenster nur kurz auf, und beendet sich dann wieder kommentarlos
<Culture> kennt denn jemand das Problem?
<afflux> das bluetoothproblem scheint doch nicht mit dem ioctl zu tun zu haben. die aeltere version 4.64 meckert beim starten nicht, findet aber trotzdem nicht mehr geraete. ich habe langsam doch den eindruck dass es an der hardware liegt...
<Fuchs> afflux: killswitch? 
<Culture> ok - hab den Fehler in Bugzilla finden können, samt einem Workaround
<Culture> :)
<afflux> ich habe keinen schalter dafuer, nur eine fn-tastenkombination, die keine symptomatische aenderung bewirkt und folgendes ins syslog schreibt: eeepc_wmi: Unknown key 88 pressed
<k1l> afflux: das problem ist bekannt auf launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/662365
<afflux> k1l, jo, den kenne ich. habe aber eigentlich kein problem damit dass mein killswitch nicht funktioniert. ^^
<afflux> werde allerdings gleich mal testweise mit acpi_osi=Linux booten und schauen ob ich damit weiterkomme.
<Sasuke_U> Ich brauche Hilfe in Sachen Bildschirmauflösung -> Maximal 800x600 anwählbar und ich brauche 1024x768 (Als ich noch XP hatte war immer 1024x768)(Ubuntu 10.04,GraKa: Trident Microsystems Caberblade XpAi1)
<k1l> afflux: hiernach soll es mit der netbook edition gehen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/asus-eeepc-1015pe-was-nicht-laeuft/#post-2663221
<p0ny> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/2dgtgwv | Asus eeePC 1015PE: was nicht läuft › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<k1l> Sasuke_U: welche ubuntu version?
<k1l> Sasuke_U: sry, steht ja da
<k1l> Sasuke_U: welcher laptop ist das?
<Sasuke_U> Toshiba Sattelite Pro 6000
<PNoob> Moin
<PNoob> Ich versuche eine alte TV Karte um laufen zu bekommen
<PNoob> aber tvtime will sich nicht öffnen
<PNoob> hier die Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/wSsFdvgB
<niCe> kan mir da einer weiterhelfen? - http://nopaste.info/7cb12cb8c0.html
<PNoob> Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen
<k1l> Sasuke_U: hmm, das ding ist schon sehr alt. anscheinend musst du ne xorg.conf anlegen schua mal hier nach: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/37176/gel%C3%B6st-ubuntu-desktop-kleiner-als-der-bildschirm.html
<p0ny> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/29qbcc3 | [gelöst] Ubuntu-Desktop KLEINER als der Bildschirm - Andere Hersteller - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<k1l> Sasuke_U: und in dem thread im ubuntuforum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8239271#post8239271
<Sasuke_U> Bin kurz weg
<mr_daniel> Ich habe ein großes Problem mit Totem unter Ubuntu 10.10 und zwar wenn ich ein Video öffnen möchte. Beim öffnen von Totem kann ich auf dem Desktop nichts mehr erkennen; überall nur bunte Streifen, die Panels sind nicht mehr erkennbar. Die Tastatur+Maus scheint zu funktionieren, aber ich kann auf dem Monitor gar nicht mehr erkennen wohin ich klicke.
<mr_daniel> Ist das ein bekanntes Problem für das es eine Lögung gibt?
<jokrebel> hi
<k1l> mr_daniel: welche graka? welcher treiber?
<mr_daniel> Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia GeForce Go 7600 und ich nutze den propritären Nvidia Treiber
<mr_daniel> wieso ist die grafa und der treiber wichtig für die Lösung des Problems k1l ?
<mr_daniel> Für mich sieht das eher nach einem GTK-Fehler aus
<Fuchs> weil totem zusammen mit nvidia wirklich Probleme macht, weil es Werte verstellt
<Fuchs> findet man im Bugzilla, sollte sich aber ausschliesslich auf das Videobild beschraenken, eigentlich
<mr_daniel> Fuchs: '...weil es Werte verstellt...' kannst du etwas präziser fassen, von *welchen* Werten sprichst du? Vielleicht kann ich per Konsole (die ich mit Strg+Alt+F1 erreichen kann) ja mit nvidia-settings die 'Werte' wieder zurücksetzen, wenn der Fehler wieder auftaucht
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: xvideo settings, deswegen sage ich, duerfte nur das Videobild betreffen
<Fuchs> afaik war es Farbsaettigung, Irrtum aber vorbehalten
<mr_daniel> Hmm, also das Bild sieht ziemlich 'zerstückelt' aus, viele horizontale Streifen wo man keine Fenster und nichts mehr erkennen kann. Also nur an der Farbsättigung kann es sicherlich nicht liegen
<mr_daniel> Vielleicht etwas mit Herz-Zahl, aber ich weiß nciht ob sich dabei so ein 'zerrückeltes' Bild zeigt
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: kannst Du in dem Moment mal mit  sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh  einen ebensolchen erstellen? 
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: da waeren die wichtigsten Logs drin 
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: es _koennte_ sein, dass totem (resp. gstreamer) versucht, vdpau zu verwenden
<mr_daniel> Wann genau soll ich nvidis-bu-report.sh aufrufen? Während das 'zerrückelte' Bild vorhanden ist? oder geht das auch noch danach?
<godmok> weiß einer zufällig wie ich mit einem befehl eine textdatei erstelle, die mir alle ordner und dateinamen auflistet?
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: wenn da etwas schief laeuft, dann ist im duemmsten Fall der Videospeicher korrupt, das kann dann so Spaesse geben. Und das gaebe eine NVRM Meldung in besagtem Log 
<Fuchs> godmok: find in eine Datei umleiten 
<Fuchs> godmok: also find . <ggf. filter> > textdatei.txt
<godmok> danke. sollte auch mit tree gehen, nicht?
<godmok> ich probiere es
<Fuchs> godmok: sollte
<sash_> sieht halt jeweils anders aus
<mr_daniel> Vielleicht sollte ich noch sagen wie ich das 'zerrückelte Bild' wieder 'fixe': ich gehe einfach in eine Konsole (mit Strg+Alt+F1) und rufe ein 'sudo service gdm restart' auf
<mr_daniel> dadurch kann ich mich wieder normal einloggen und es geht wieder alles, blöd nur dass alle Appliaktionen dabei gekillt werden und ich die wieder öffenen muss
<mr_daniel> ich werde mal gleich ein bug-report ertellen beim fehler, schon mal danke für das tool Fuchs 
<k1l> mr_daniel: das bewirkt einen x restart
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: welche Fensterverwaltung hast Du aktiv? 
<Fuchs> mr_daniel: wenn compiz: was passiert, wenn Du den neu startest? 
<mr_daniel> also Compizt habe ich aktiv, das stimmt schon
<mr_daniel> hmm, habe eben ein nvidia-bug-report.sh gemacht und mein Desktop nutzt jetzt nicht mehr die volle fläche meines HD-Montiors, verrückt
<mr_daniel> den fehler behebe ich immer indem ich mit nvidia-settings die sache nochmal einstelle, auch werden mir beim öffenen von nvidia-settings ein par komische sachen auf die konsoel gewrofen
<mr_daniel> ...obwohl jetzt nicht mehr, sehr komisch
<mr_daniel> schaue mir gerade den bug report an wo noch alles ok ist, also Xvideo scheint vom XServer geladen zu werden k1l 
<mr_daniel> btw: kann es kaum erwarten kann XServer durch Wayland ersetzt wird
<mr_daniel> der XServer hat mir in der Vergangenheit schon *sehr* viele Probleme gemacht, vor allem wenn es darum geht einen externen Beamer zu verwenden
<brot> kann mir mal einer sagen welches paket  /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so bereitstellt?
<brot> ein freund von mir hat probleme mit Xorg weil die datei fehlt, und ich weiss grad nicht welches paket da fehlt
<Fuchs> brot: packages.ubuntu.com 
<LetoThe2nd> oder apt-file.
<Fuchs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nouveau_dri.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<p0ny> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/2g7qxxo | Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- nouveau_dri.so
<brot> stimmt, danke ;)
<godmok> so, das mit tree hat super geklappt. schaut ok aus :>
<srtu> sagtmal, wenn ich ein windows programm (*.exe) mit wine öffne klappt das, wenn ich aber eine verknüpfung von der *.exe auf meinen desktop anlege, geht zwar ein windows "allert" window auf, aber ich kann es nur schließn, das eigentlich programm funktioniert nicht 
<Sasuke_U> Wieder da ～ Ubuntu wird neuinstalliert
<Fuchs> srtu: schreib ein Skript und leg es auf den Desktop
<Fuchs> srtu: zweizeiler:  #!/bin/sh <neue Zeile> wine "/pfad/zu/deinem/programm.exe" 
<srtu> ah simpel
<srtu> da hätte icha uchs elbst drauf kommen können
<srtu> merci
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> ausfuehrbar machen nicht vergessen
<LetoThe2nd> man kann auch den starter direkt mit dem wine-kommando füttern, imho.
<Fuchs> LetoThe2nd: tut nicht so viel anderes, ist dann halt einfach .desktop mit etwas overhead, statt .sh 
<Fuchs> aber ja, geht
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: stimmt schon, aber rein vom psychosomatischen standpunkt aus find ichs irgendwie hübscher :-)
<srtu> weiß meinste genau leto?
<srtu> also die .exe ist schon mit wine verknüpft in nautilus
<srtu> also in nautilus rechte maustaste auf die exe dann im reiter "öffnen mit" wine ausgewählt
<Fuchs> er moechte einen Desktop starter
<Fuchs> kann man in KDE und Gnome direkt anlegen 
<Fuchs> rechtsklick auf den Desktop, meistens
<LetoThe2nd> srtu: mein gedankengang (vorsicht): wenn du ein programm mit wine installierst, welches auch eine desktop-verknüpfung anlegt, dann kannst du diese als vorlage nehmen. AFAIK ist das halt dann die amtlich-ausführliche mehtode da drin, mit WINEPREFIX und allem tritratrullala.
<srtu> ah starter anlegen
<Rochvellon> kann mir jemand mal bitte verraten, warum ein anderes programm im anwendungsstarter gestartet wird, als angegeben ist? (stand früher mal etwas anderes drin und mittlerweile zum tausendsten mal geändert)
<LetoThe2nd> Rochvellon: auf dem desktop, oder?
<mgolisch> zur not mal reinschauen
<mgolisch> grep -i exec file.desktop
<Rochvellon> auf dem desktop wird die verknüpfung korrekt ausgeführt, nur übers menü will es nicht so, wie ich es will
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich einfach die datein verwechselt... da werden doch irgendwie zwei angelegt und nur eine angezeigt, irgendwie so... ganz komische sache.
<mgolisch> naja das ist ja auch nicht die selbe verknuepfung dann
<mgolisch> du hast das im menu editor gaendert?
<Rochvellon> ja, im menüeditor
<mgolisch> zur not mal in .local/share/applications das ding angucken
<mgolisch> also die .desktop datei
<Rochvellon> und nein, eine 2. verknüpfung ist diesbezüglich nicht im menü vorhanden, zumindest sagt der editor nichts
<LetoThe2nd> Rochvellon: ich sagte auch nichts vom menüeditor - mit dem schaust du ja auch keine dateien an. ich meinte schon eher ls ;-)
<Rochvellon> jo, ich schau mir jetzt erstmal die entsprechende verknüpfung an
<Rochvellon> hm, anscheinend wurde die verknüpfung nicht entsprechend angepasst
<Rochvellon> so, jetzt ists geändert, nun kann ich auch die desktop-verknüpfung löschen
<Rochvellon> danke, LetoThe2nd & mgolisch
<schweegi_> wie mach ich das "Abwesend" hier im IRC wieder weg? :O benutze X-Chat
<sdx23> schweegi_: /back
<rumpe1> schatan, alt-a
<schweegi_> sdx23, macht irgendwie auch sinn..  danke! :) 
<rumpe1> äh... schweegi_ , nicht schatan 
<black_> hi alle, ich möchte das headtracking-plugin für compiz installieren bekomme bei checkinstall folgende meldung : http://pastebin.com/CBbisgsw  . kann mir jemand weiterhelfen was die fehlermeldung bedeutet ?
<mgolisch> makefile fehlerhaft?
<mgolisch> das wuerd ich so auf den ersten blick vermuten
<Deem> black_: ich schätze mal, die meldung kommt als allererstes? dann hast du ein kaputtes makefile oder kein configure gemacht
<mgolisch> jo schau mal nach nem configure oder autogen script
<black_> Deem: ./configure geht erst nicht
<mgolisch> wieso geht es nicht?
<black_> autogen script ?
<bekks> Wieso geht es nicht?
<black_> keine ahnung
<black_> moment
<bekks> Achso, die Ausgabe ist "Keine Ahnung". :P
<mgolisch> was sagt es denn wenn du es aufrufst?
<Deem> Error: Can't configure. Reason: Keine Ahnung. ;)
<black_> http://pastebin.com/Fg3H8
<black_> das bekomme ic
<black_> h
<Deem> geht das nur bei mir nicht?
<jokrebel>    - Unknown paste ID, it may have expired or been deleted!
<bekks> Die ID ist nicht vollständig.
<mgolisch> c&p error
<mgolisch> :)
<black_> so jetzt http://pastebin.com/iibXcikH
<mgolisch> es gibt also kein configure script
<black_> wie es aussieht nicht
<Deem> finde nur ich, dass die befehlszeiel seltsam aussieht?
<black_> oder mache ich was falsch ?
<sdx23> black_: ja.
<black_> O.O 
<sdx23> nur ./configure # nicht den ganzen Prompt abschreiben.
<black_> wie ?
<black_> ich hab doch nur ./configure eingetippt
<black_> asoo ....
<black_> moment
<Deem> in der ersten zeiel fehlt doch der doppelpunkt, oder?
<black_> doppelpunkt ?
<mgolisch> geht das configure nun?
<mgolisch> oder nicht?
<black_> nee, get nichts
<black_> configure geht nicht und ./configure geht nicht
<bekks> Da steht auch WARUM ...
<black_> ja weils net da ist
<bekks> Was könnte "Befehl nicht gefunden" wohl bedeuten? :)
<Deem> black_: kannst du mal bitte die ausgabe von ls von dem ordner in ein pastebin packen?
<black_> ja kein problem kommt sofort :D
<mgolisch> wo ist der quark denn her?
<greha> hallo
<greha> ich hab ein problem mit dem network manager
<greha> ich kann meine verbindungen nicht bearbeiten, der edit button is grau
<greha> kann mir wer sagen woran das liegt?
<black_> http://pastebin.com/1CedUwk9
<bekks> black_: Vi README ...
<mgolisch> headtracking plugin fuer compiz..
<mgolisch> wozu braucht man sowas?
<black_> mgolisch: keine ahnung ist nur ne spielerei aber würd ich gerne mal testen
<mgolisch> naja les halt die README datei
<rumpe1> mit headtracking lassen sich schon ein paar witzige sachen realisieren
<mgolisch> evtl steht da was drin
<rumpe1> z.
<rumpe1> z.B. für 3D ohne Brille oder speziellen Bildschirm
<black_> steht nicht drinne, nur was das plugin ist und was es kann, mal grob umschrieben, keine anleitung aoder sowas 
<bekks> vi Makefile
<black_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTNG1GN4VV8  das ist das was mal probieren möchte
<p0ny> black_'s youtube link:      YouTube         - Compiz Headtracking  
<black_> also zu problemchen wie komm ich weiter ?
<bekks> 1206 194538 < bekks> vi Makefile
<black_> bekks: was meinst du ?
<bekks> Dass du das Makefile lesen sollst.
<bekks> Da steht sicherlich drin, wie das Ding gebaut wird.
<Deem> black_: du sollst mit <Editor deiner Wahl> die Datei "Makefile" öffnen.
<black_> ich muss mich fertig machen, muss arbeiten melde mich morgen wieder. Wünsch euch noch nen schönen abend
<zerwas> Problem gelöst.
<LetoThe2nd> zerwas: genau das und nichts anderes.
<peter_> welche software nehmt ih
<peter_> ihr für akkumanagment am laptop?
<zerwas> peter_> die mit Ubuntu mitgelieferte
<peter_> gnome-power-manager? der kann aber nicht sowas wie "ausbalanciert", wies bei windows heißt, oder? der läuft immer auf höchstleistung
<bekks> Ein Akku kann nicht anders - auch nicht unter Windows.
<bekks> Was du machen kannst, ist, deiner CPU zu sagen, sie soll sich runtertakten. Das hat aber mit dem Akkumanagement nichts zu tun.
<peter_> naja, trotzdem kann man ja die leistund der hardware entsprechend runterregeln. beispiel Bildschirm -> dunjkler
<peter_> irgendwie ja schon. weils dann länger hält. deshalb macht windows das ja bei seinem energiemanagment
<bekks> Sie oben.
<bekks> *Siehe
<peter_> was kann man den alles machen um energie zu sparen? bildschirm dunkler und prozessor runtertakten ist ja klar, ton aus, evt. w-lan aus. und es müsste doch auch unter ubuntu ne software geben die solche sachen anbietet.
<zerwas> ,PowerTOP? peter_ 
<p0ny> Sorry zerwas, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber PowerTOP
<zerwas> :< http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Powertop
<peter_> ty
<zerwas> peter_> http://grano.la gibts auch noch
<peter_> k, ty auch dafür
<peter_> b
<leszek> hi
<Sasuke_U> Hi
<Sasuke_U> Ich benötige immernoch Hilfe in sachen "Desktop kleiner als Bildschirm" (Ubuntu 10.04,GraKa:Trident Microsystems Cybelblade XPAi1)
<LetoThe2nd> ist da was bekannt, dass checkinstall seit 10.10 rummuckt? bei mir zerlegts das bei jedem build, immer weil ihm "/usr/local/share/doc" fehlt.
<LetoThe2nd> mhkay, ist schon in launchpad, workaround ist --fstrans=0 (auch wenn das irgendwie leicht am ziel vorbeigeht, IMHO)
<don0rism> nabend
<woulf> ich habe 2 festplatten. 500 gb und 1tb, auf der 1tb ist Ubuntu installiert, auf der anderen win7. ist es möglich die 500 gb festplatte zu formatieren, ein backup von genau den einstellungen/konfigurationen/daten auf die 500 gb(ja platz reicht aus) zu spielen, die 1 tb zu formatieren und das backup zurück zu spielen und ich dann exakt die selben einstellungen habe wie jetz + alle daten?
<k1l> ,backup? woulf 
<p0ny> woulf, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<k1l> sollte reichen wenn man etc und home sichert. und dann halt, was da noch an zwischengefummelten programmen da ist.
<bekks> Oder einfach alles per rsync rüberfahren.
<k1l> ich weiss ja nicht wieviel platz auf der 500er platte ist. aber das problem werden auf jedenfall die rechte machen, wenn man es nicht packt
<k1l> (also wenn man es auf ntfs schiebt)
<bekks> Man kann ja auch als root von einer livecd aus rsync -av --numeric-ids verwenden
<bekks> funktioniert natürlich nur auf nicht-ntfs.
<woulf> also mein problem ist, das ich ubuntu neuling bin und die root partition auf der 1tb viel zu groß gemacht habe, im nachhinein dann per gparted die root partition kleiner gemacht habe, aber die sich (wie mir danach auch klar wurde) nicht an die home dranhängen lässt
<bekks> woulf: nopaste erstmal sudo fdisk -l
<woulf> derbefehl macht was?
<bekks> man fdisk :)
<woulf> ja sry, bin wie gesagt neu - kenne noch so böse dinge wie format c:
<woulf> und kann man eine partition so verschlüsseln, dass man von dem unverschlüsselten teil der festplatte aus da 100% nicht drauf zugreifen bzw den schlüssel herausbekommen kann?
<woulf> habe da mal was gehört, weiss aber nicht obs stimmt
<dakira> N'abend. bei mir stuerzt Nautilus immer ab, wenn ich eine "Verbindung zu server" (bspw ssh) aufbauen will. per CLI verbindungen aufbauen ist kein problem. sshfs geht auch und das kann man dann auch in nautilus anzeigen. Nur die Funktion "Verbinden mit Server..." fuehrt immer zum freeze.
<Kebap23> 100%ige sicherheit, für alle zukunft? das kann dir niemand garantieren, aber es scheint schon recht sicher yo
<dadrc> klar, geht.. der schlüssel muss nur länger sein als die daten :P
<woulf> nein 100% sicher ist nichts, das weiss ich auch, nur obs halt mit einer partition unsicherer ist als mit einer gesamten festplatte
<woulf> dann vielen dank, habs mir alles aufgeschrieben, werd mch morgen dransetzen#
<ixiion> Hallo wie schaltet man das ab das der computer gdm startet ich will einfach nur so tty wo login steht auf dem bildschirm
<bekks> gdm deinstallieren?
<ixiion> kann man das nich deaktivieren
<ixiion> ohne es gleich zu deinstallieren ?
<bekks> Mit upstart sind das ziemliche Kopfschmerzen.
<ixiion> okay überedet :D
<ixiion> wird ja langsam wie bein windows
<dakira> kann mir jmd mit meinem nautilus-problem helfen? http://askubuntu.com/questions/15389/nautilus-freezes-when-connecting-to-ssh-server
<p0ny> dakira's url: http://tinyurl.com/2f4pu7o | Nautilus freezes when connecting to SSH server - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<kackbratze> Nabend, kann mir eventuell jemand eine gute Anleitung nennen, die mir erklärt wie ich ein Ubuntu-System auf einem USB-Stick installiere? Mit der Anleitung bei Ubuntuusers funktioniert das bei mir irgendwie nicht.
<k1l> kackbratze: du nutzt ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> kackbratze: startmedienersteller nutzen
<Frickelpit> der kann auch persistent installieren
<k1l> kackbratze: wenn ja guck mal unter system-systemverwaltung-.startmedienersteller
<kackbratze> k1l: Kubuntu 10.10
<koegs> ansonsten einfach die livecd starten und ubuntu und grub auf denvstick installieren
<kackbratze> Kann ich auf diese Systeme dann auch noch zusätzlich Programme installieren?
<koegs> bei eiw
<koegs> huch
<Frickelpit> wenn du genug platz hast, ja
<kackbratze> Und die bleiben dann auf dem Stick installiert?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> das ist ja der sinn einer persistenten installation
<kackbratze> Cool, ich hoffe das mir dies wenigstens gelingt. :oD
<ppq> kackbratze, netter nick, übrigens :)
<papachaotica> nabend, seit dem distupgrade auf maverik funktioniert mein daualviewdesktop nicht mehr, xrandr zeig mir nur noch einen verfügbaren ausgang an, wo kann ich drehen?
<kackbratze> ppq: Merci. :o)
<dakira> Bei mir stuerzt Nautilus immer ab, wenn ich eine "Verbindung zu server" (bspw ssh) aufbauen will. per CLI verbindungen aufbauen ist kein problem. sshfs geht auch und das kann man dann auch in nautilus anzeigen. Nur die Funktion "Verbinden mit Server..." fuehrt immer zum freeze. http://tinyurl.com/2f4pu7o
<p0ny> dakira's tiny url: Nautilus freezes when connecting to SSH server - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<frankenstein91> hi
<frankenstein91> kennt ihr ne Software mit der man unter Linux eine Karte der W-Lan Accesspoints erstellen kann (unter Windows heatmapper)
<tm> ixiion: um den gdm zu deaktivieren, einfach die datei /etc/init/gdm.conf in gdm.conf.disable umbenennen, oder update-rc.d benutzen
<bekks> tm: Funktioniert update-rc.d denn noch sauber mit ubstart jobs? AFAIK nein.
<tm> bekks: probiers aus :)
<jokrebel> gn8
<k1l> papachaotica: probleme mit dem treiber?
<dakira> bekks: gdm ist noch kein upstart job (ebenfalls afaik)
<bekks> Also in 10.04 ist es ein Upstart Job IIRC.
<papachaotica> k1l: ich habe bisher den nouveau treiber genutzt, denke ich es ist kein proprietärer treiber instaliert und keine xorg.conf definiert in lucid gings ja
<kackbratze> So, es hat funktioniert. Es lag wohl stets am BIOS und nicht an der Installation.
<Jogggel> abend
<ppq> der hats ja lang ausgehalten
<papachaotica> k1l: so properitären treiber installiert xorg.conf erstellt und angepasst jetzt gehts wieder
<k1l> papachaotica: gut, dass ich helfen konnte :p
<webs553> Hallo zusammen,gibt es eine Art Software Piano für ubuntu, mit welchem ich per Tastatur einfache Melodien spielen kann?
<LupusE> ja.
<webs553> und wie heisen die?
<huzpol> leute kann man OpenVPN Access Server unter ubuntu 10.04 server installieren?
<LupusE> ich haette als erstes an das rosegarden project gedacht, dauerte nur einen 'beweis' zu finden. bevor du nach 2 sek rumheulst 'da is kein keyboard'
<LupusE> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/tour/integration/
<LupusE> huzpol: ja.
<k1l> webs553: hast du denn mal eine recherche deinerseits gestartet?
<huzpol> LupusE: soll ich einfach die für ubuntu 9 nehmen?
<k1l> ubuntu 9?
<LupusE> k1l: macht keinen sinn. bei google gibt 'musik piano ubuntu' nur Ungefähr 973.000 Ergebnisse
<huzpol> http://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/download-openvpn-as.html?osfamily=Ubuntu
<p0ny> huzpol's url: http://tinyurl.com/3xr3qac | Access Server Downloads
<huzpol> k1l: weil die für 10 nicht für download bereit stehet
<Frickelpit> huzpol: was soll ubuntu 9 sein?
<k1l> huzpol: es gibt jedes jahr 2 ubuntu versionen, deswegen heissen sie 9.04, 9.10 und 10.04 und 10.10.
<k1l> mit nur einer zahl nennen viele verbastelte derivate ihre versionen.
<huzpol> ja das ist mir klar nur welche soll ich nur nehmen für 10.04 server?
<huzpol> die stellen sie ja nicht zum download breit
<LupusE> hu http://packages.ubuntu.com/openvpn rockt total. und dann willst du nicht mit zahlen um dich werfen., sondenr mit eingaengigen notationen, die deinem system, nicht dienem wunsch entsprechen.
<k1l> huzpol: was ist denn hiermit? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN
<huzpol> k1l: ich wollte die schöne web oberfläche
<huzpol> wegen den access server
<huzpol> also  geht es anscheinen nicht
<webs553> k1l: ja hab ich, aber abgesehn vom vmpk stoß ich nur auf quatsch
<kackbratze> Ist es normal das Installationen und Updates auf USB-Sticks um ein vielfaches länger dauern?
<ppq> kackbratze, ja, usbsticks sind langsam
<LupusE> in etwa soviel laenger, wie der usb port langsamer ist als der sata (wahlweise ide) port.
<kackbratze> Na dann hoffe ich mal das das auch alles auch installiert bleibt, nicht das nach dem Neustart alles wieder weg ist. :o(
<LupusE> installiert sicher. aber haelt bestimmt nicth lange.
<kackbratze> Warum nicht? :o(
<dAnjou> kackbratze: wähle bitte einen neutraleren nick
<Neutrum> Meine Güte, 2h für eine dist-upgrade. *seufz
<k1l> Neutrum: auf dem stick?
<Neutrum> Ja.
<k1l> Neutrum: warum hast du denn nicht direkt das aktuelle da drauf gepackt?
<Neutrum> Weil ich noch die Installations-CD von 10.10 da hatte und ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich so 'nen Stick mit den aktuellsten Updates zusammenstelle.
<k1l> oh sry, hatte mich verlesen. hatte es mit nem versions upgrade verwechselt.
<Neutrum> Kann passieren. Ich weiss auf jedenfall das ich die Bude zusammenkloppe wenn nach 'nem Neustart alles weg ist. 
<fist> hey, wenn ich bei dem update-manager nach updates suche, findet er keine neuen sachen .. insbesondere kein systemupdate auf 10.10 (von aktuell 10.04) .. wenn ich bei ubuntu->about gehe, steht bei mir, dass ich 10.04 benutze
<fist> laut internet sollte es sich aber ohne weiteres upgraden lassen
<k1l> ,upgrade_auf_10.10? fist
<p0ny> fist: Folgendes bitte umstellen, damit nicht erst auf die naechste LTS Version gewartet wird: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%2010.04%20LTS%20to%2010.10
<fist> p0ny: danke sehr
<p0ny> no problem fist. you are welcome ;)
<k1l> ,bot? fist
<p0ny> fist: ich bin ein bot ;p
<fist> :D
<fist> wasn fail
<fist> k1l: hab nicht gesehen, dass du ihn vorher nen cmd geschickt hast
<ring1> gibt es die möglichkeit, dass man die anzahl der möglichen fehlversuche für das entsperren eines luks devices einstellen kann?
<LupusE> hat liks eine dokumentation?
<LupusE> oh, luks authentifiziert ueber pam ... dann ist es ja simpel (wenn man pam verstanden hat)
<LupusE> und verdammt, google auf 'luks anzahl der versuche' gibt http://wiki.chaostreff.ch/Festplattenverschl%C3%BCsselung
<LupusE> bei dem  home  /dev/hda6 none checkargs=ext3,tries=3,luks
<LupusE> steht.
<LupusE> ziehmlich einseitiger dialog.
<LupusE> gnacht folks.
<gaertner> hallo
<gaertner> wie kann man bei Empathy die leeren Gruppen verwalten und hinzufügen
<ring2> LupusE, sorry, war grad nicht anwesend. danke trotzdem und gute nacht
<ring2> ok, wenn ich die partition standardmäßig beim booten per /etc/crypttab mounten lassen möchte, ist die option tries für die anzahl der versuche sehr praktisch. ein device, das per usb nachträglich angeschlossen wird, kann ich so aber leider nicht konfigurieren
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-07
<huzpol> leute nach dem ich eine vpn verbindung aufgebaut habe wo kann ich dan auf die resourcen zugreifen wie freigaben oder so?
<LupusE> wie machst du das denn ohne VPN? ist die frage sinnvoll?
<LupusE> ist es gerade cool dinge in raum zu werfen udn dann nicht mehr zu reagieren? habe ich mal wieder nen trend verpasst?
<LupusE> g'nacht
<dadrc> (ja)
<LupusE> .oO( routingprobleme durch unwissenheit ausgeklammert! )
<ixiion> nabend noch jemand wach hier?
<dadrc> schon
<ixiion> ich habe ein problem mit openvpn und komme einfach nicht weiter
<ixiion> auf dem client wird kein tun oder tap erstellt
<ixiion> wenn ich den openvpn starte sagt er aber das die client config okay ist und startet
<ixiion> woran sehe ich ob er auch wirklich versucht zu verdinden ?
<dadrc> könntest mit netstat gucken, ob die verbindung offen ist
<ixiion> welche verbindung ?
<ixiion> mom ich teste mal
<dadrc> die zu dem vpn-server, würd ich so spontan sagen
<ixiion> ist ne udp verbindung zeigt er nicht an
<dadrc> -u
<Sputnik> Hallo!Hab da folgendes Problem.Hab mir eine neue Webcam zugelgt(Logitech QuickCam 3000 for Business). Sie funktioniert bei Cheese und A msn, aber nicht auf Flash Seiten. Was kann ich da tun?
<ixiion_> yeah geht
<ixiion_> danke für den hinweis dadrc
<dadrc> =)
<ixiion_> so dann kann ich endlich ins bett gehen
<dadrc> Sputnik: Du hast der Seite aber erlaubt, auf deine Webcam zuzugreifen?
<ixiion_> die frage iss warum es mit udp nicht geht
<dadrc> Frag mich nicht sowas, ich hab keine Ahnung von VPNs ;)
<ixiion_> du hast mir aber geholfen du muss das jetzt wissen
<ixiion_> :P
<dadrc> ok... dein Router ist schuld.
<dadrc> ansonsten, ich geh ins Bett. Gute Nacht.
<ixiion_> hehe
<ixiion_> gn8
<Sputnik> dadrc: auf der seite wird nach dem video gesucht aber sonst passiert nichts.
<dadrc> Sputnik: Rechtsklick auf das Flashdings, Privacy-Einstellungen - Zugriff auf Kamera erlauben
<dadrc> und damit bin ich weg
<Sputnik> dadrc: ja das funktioniert nicht die "einstellungen" bleiben dunkel und man kann nichts machen
<rumpe1> Sputnik, ich würde das mal in chrome probieren. Der bringt sein eigenes flash mit und ist teilweise fehlerfreier.
<Sputnik> rumpel: ja danke gute idee
<Sputnik> ok vielen dank ich probiers mal aus
<bullgard> In welcher Datei steht die Information, was sich im Kernel 2.6.35-23-generic geändert hat gegenüber 2.6.35-22-generic?
<joschi> bullgard: im changelog natuerlich
<bullgard> joschi: Welches changelog meinst Du? Es gibt so viele changelogs.
<joschi> bullgard: das changelog des pakets, ueber welches du informationen erhalten moechtest
<joschi> bullgard: eher nicht das changelog deiner waschmaschine
<bullgard> joschi: Nota bene: Es gibt auch in Ubuntu sehr viele verschiedene changelogs.
<joschi> bullgard: stellst du dich eigentlich gerade absichtlich so an?
<joschi> bullgard: die inhalte in /usr/share/doc/ gibt es aus einem bestimmten grund
<huzpol> guten morgen leute...gibt es ein ftpserver mit weboberfläche für 10.04 server?
<zerwas> huzpol> SFTP mit Nautilus? :)
<zerwas> achso, *web*oberfläche
<huzpol> zerwas:  ja das ist für nicht admins die schnell user anlegen dürfen
<foexle> hiho
<serenity> hi
<foexle> mal eine kurze frage zu ubuntuOne .... ich finde leider keine Angabe darüber ob die daten gesichert werden
<foexle> sprich wenn es zu datenverlust server seitig kommt, ob diese wieder her gestellt werden können
<foexle> bzw werden
<foexle> wer einen ahnung?
<tm> foexle: im channel #ubuntuone bekommst du sicherlich eine antwort auf deine frage :)
<bullgard> foexle: Ich gehe davon aus, daß Canonical diese Daten sehr gut sichert.
<Fussel> wenn die daten wech sind, sind se wech, aber ich denk mal ubuntuOne wird die übliche sorgfalt da haben
<Frickelpit> spielt das eine rolle, wenn man zuhause ein sicheres backup sowieso rumliegen hat?
<zerwas> foexle> ansonsten kannst Du Dich auch an die Mailingliste von Ubuntu One wende
<zerwas> Frickelpit> Solche Cloud-Dienste werden ja gern mal als Sicherung selbst verwndet
<Frickelpit> schlimm …
<zerwas> foexle> Noch mehr Möglichkeiten (askubuntu im Speziellen) hier: https://one.ubuntu.com/support/
<zerwas> Frickelpit> wieso ist das schlimm? Weil Du den Firmen nicht vertraust, dass sie Deine Daten sicher aufbewahren?
<Frickelpit> zerwas: für backups ja, da hab ich ja auf das backup kein einfluß, von daher total überflüssig … aber das wird jetzt offtopic ;)
<Fusskrank> moin
<AndroUser> moin
<foexle> ok danke 
<ChristianP> Hallo, ich benötige für mein altes Notebook ein schnelles Betriebssystem ( Surfen, Mailen ) bin ich da mit Ubuntu Netbook Edition gut aufgehoben? Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Acer Ferrari 3000.
<LetoThe2nd> ChristianP: eckdaten?
<ChristianP> Kleinen Moment ich suche es raus
<ChristianP> http://www.chip.de/produkte/Acer-Ferrari-3000Lmi_13981678.html
<ChristianP> Acer Ferrari 3000LMi - Athlon XP-M 2500+ / 1.86 GHz - RAM 512 MB Festplatte 60 GB - DVD±RW - Mobility Radeon 9200 - WLAN : 802.11b/g, Bluetooth -
<KaiL> bei der hohen Auflösung würde ich mir nicht die Netbook antun, sondern die normale
<ChristianP> okay
<KaiL> allerdings RAM auf 1GB aufrüsten freut ganz allgemein gewaltig :)
<LetoThe2nd> wollts auch grade sagen - wird schon tun, aber _schnell_ wirds mit 512M sicher nicht.
<dadrc> Eventuell Xubuntu, das ist etwas freundlicher, was den RAM angeht
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: fällt mittlerweile auch mehr in die rubrik "urban legend"
<ChristianP> das heißt für jemand der sich noch nicht auskennt was? :)
<LetoThe2nd> ChristianP: "nicht auskennt" heisst was?
<KaiL> LetoThe2nd, naja, mein Pentium M werkelt seit ewigkeiten mit 512 MB ;)
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd: Naja, es ist nicht gravierend, aber mein Laptop hat im Durchschnitt ~300MB RAM belegt
<dadrc> Der Desktop mit Ubuntu eher das Doppelte
<ChristianP> urban legends aber dank google bin ich jetzt schon schlauer
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: a) aber sicher nicht im ungetunten zustand b) bringt xubuntu  für unerfahrene user schon einiges an stolpersteinen mit.
<ChristianP> was würdest du für dich selbst installieren, wenn du nichts investieren möchtest
<KaiL> wie gesagt, ich hab Ubuntu 10.04 LTS auf was ähnlichem
<k1l> ChristianP: aus nem trabbi macht man keinen ferarri, egal welches lenkrad man einbaut. das sollte dir von vorne herein klar sein. du wirst abstriche machen müssen.
<LetoThe2nd> ChristianP: 10.04 geht schon einigermassen, aber rakete wirds sicher keine. und was _du_ installieren willst kann dir keiner sagen, wir wissen ja nicht mal was du vorhast und wie deine kenntnisse aussehen.
<k1l> wie sieht es eigentlich bei lubuntu aus?
<ChristianP> okay, jetzt ist es so das ich mir die Desktop Version runtergeladen habe, allerdings hängt die installation ( es regt sich nichts mehr )
<ChristianP> jetzt habe ich mal den LIVE-Test ausprobiert und versucht von dort zu installieren, auch eher schwierig
<KaiL> Live-CDs sind aber immer besonders allergisch auf wenig RAM
<ChristianP> also ich hatte in der vergangenheit schon mal Ubuntu genutzt. ( 4 Jahre her )
<bullgard> [Maverick] dmesg: "ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On: Kill Switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work." Der Rechner hat keinen Hardware-RF-Killswitch.  Unter Ubuntu 9.04 hatte ich mir ein Programm zum Ausschalten des RF-Killswitch eingerichtet. Die Betätigung der zugehörigen Tastenkombination schaltet nicht mehr den RF-Killswitch unter Maverick aus. Ich habe keine...
<bullgard> ...Notizen mehr zu dem alten Ausschaltprogramm. Wie richtet man unter Maverick ein RF-Killswitch-Programm ein? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/networkmanager erwähnt Maverick nicht. 
<ChristianP> okay.
<ChristianP> bin gerade dabei den netzwerktreiber zu installieren. meinst du das damit?
<k1l> ChristianP: bullgard meinte nicht dich
<ChristianP> okay
<ChristianP> :)
<ChristianP> wobei sich gerade mal wieder nichts tut
<ChristianP> was kann man denn tun, wenn sich Ubuntu nicht installieren lässt?
<k1l> ChristianP: du wirst ne menge gedult brauchen. grade in der live-version. die lädt ja das ganze system in den ram
<ChristianP> okay, also auch wenn die installation innerhalb von 5 std nicht vorangeschritten ist
<k1l> hmm, 5 std. wäre schon was lang :)
<ChristianP> geduld hab ich aufjedenfall :)
<k1l> aber ich würde dir bei deinem system eh die alternate empfehlen. die hat einen anderen installer ohne live system. 
<ChristianP> die da wäre?
<ChristianP> xubuntu?
<dadrc> Nein, die Alternate-CD... heißt so. ist ein anderer Installer drauf
<ChristianP> okay, den habe ich bisher auf der offiziellen seite nicht gefunden
<dadrc> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<ChristianP> lts?
<ChristianP> lts long-term support?
<rumpe1> long term support
<ChristianP> okay
<ChristianP> also die ubuntu 10.04 lts downloaden?
<ChristianP> Und noch eine Allgemeine Frage: CD oder Stick sinnvoller?
<rumpe1> ChristianP, maverick ist 10.10, aber 10.04 ist auch keine schlechte wahl
<rumpe1> stick
<rumpe1> CD ist fehleranfälliger
<ChristianP> okay, dann versuch ich mich mal daran. Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe! :) Wünsch euch allen noch einen tollen und erfolgreichen Tag
<rumpe1> gleichfalls
<huzpol> hi leute welchen ftpserver würdet ihr mir empfehlen für Lucid Lynx server?
<dAnjou> keinen
<huzpol> ProFTPD? nach möglichkeit sollte es eine weboberfläche zum benützer verwaltung haben
<huzpol> ja ich weiß ftp ist blöd aber wir brauchen es leider
<k1l> ,ftp? such dir da was aus nach deinen vorgaben huzpol 
<p0ny> such dir da was aus nach deinen vorgaben huzpol, FTP ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FTP - Weitere Infos im query ...
<huzpol> k1l: und p0ny kennt ihr eine mit web oberfläche für server?
<k1l> ,bot? huzpol 
<p0ny> huzpol: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> huzpol: http://tinyurl.com/2ehncmh schau hier mal oben
<k1l> huzpol: aber mal im ernst. wo ist denn das problem den ftpserver einzureichten? man muss sich halt einmal einarbeiten.
<huzpol> k1l: da dennke ich nicht an mich das ist echt wenig arbeit aber ich denke an die nicht admins die auch user anlegen sollten oder leider dürfen
<huzpol> daher...und wenn ich das l von linux auspreche laufen die schon weg
<huzpol> daher muss ich es so einfach wie möglich machen
<k1l> wenn da leute rumfummeln dürfen die keine ahnung haben, würde ich ftp eh nicht nehmen. das ist ja wohl ein sicherheits-nirvana
<huzpol> ja es gibt keine andere möglichkeit
<huzpol> mein eigenen leuten könnte ich das klar machen aber was ist mit kunden die per ftp uns files zukommenlassen
<huzpol> also das ist echt ein teufels kreis
<Ahora> huhu
<huzpol> ich habe mich auch sehr lange gegen ftp entschieden aber es gibt leider kein weg ohne ftp zu arbeiten
<huzpol> huhu
<LetoThe2nd> wie kann ich überprüfen ob VT aktiviert ist? also nicht ob die cpu es kann, sondern ob es wirklich schlussendlich benutzt werden kann?
<koegs> fn'LetoThe2nd: du meinst also nicht die Flags aus /proc/cpuinfo?
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: dort steht auch was unter vorraussetzungen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KVM
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: genau die flags meinte ich eben nicht. danke für den link, ich schau mal... auch wenn sich das problem anderweitig gerade gelöst hat :-)
<Palermo> guten tag
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: wenn cat /proc/cpuinfo die flags liefert, sollten die aktiviert sein. denke ich
<koegs> sash_: es sollten aber auch die entsprechenden module geladen sein
<k1l> ,changing host? fishoneeyed 
<p0ny> fishoneeyed: Trage das Nickservpasswort als Serverpasswort ein, damit du direkt mit deiner Cloak die Kanaele betrittst.
<dadrc> uh, das ist neu.
<Frickelpit> das hat der k1l bestimmt gerade erst gebastelt :P
<fishoneeyed> p0ny: will probieren. danke
<Wired_Life1> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich solche meldungen bei snort weg kriege? (spp_ssh) Protocol mismatch
<Wired_Life1> müllt mir die ganzen logs zu
<ttys2> Nach einiger Zeit verändert sich das Aussehen der Oberfläche. (Alles grau und eckig) Wenn ich auf 'System > Einstellungen > Erscheinungsbild' klicke, sieht es wieder normal aus. Woran kann das liegen? (Ubuntu 10.04, Uptime >) verändert sich 
<ttys2> (Ubuntu 10.04, Uptime >6 Tage, 4GB RAM)
<zerwas> hm, das alte Problem
<zerwas> gnome-settings-daemon könnt verantwortlich sein irgendwie
<ttys2> Also ich bin nicht der Einzige. :-)
<gruener_tee> 0
<gruener_tee> hallo
<hinogi> hab grade ein problem bei der installation von Ubuntu 10.10, brauch noch wahrscheinlich das ein oder andere package, allerdings wenn ich als repository die CD auswähle sagt er immer ich soll die cd einwerfen bzw. in /cdrom mounten
<LetoThe2nd> hinogi: alternate von usb-stick, oder?
<hinogi> allerdings is die cd unter /media gemountet
<hinogi> eh was?
<LetoThe2nd> nevermind.
<hinogi> nein normal von cd
<hinogi> wenns nicht grad netzwerktreiber wären die ich noch bräuchte wers mir ja egal
<Guest49451> hallo
<Guest49451> ich habe gestern ubuntu auf meinem laptop installiert, gibts jetzt einge möglichkeit wie ich meine einstllungen (themes, schriftart, etc) auf meinen desktop übertragen kann?
<rumpe1> Guest15399, im $HOME-Verzeichnis gibt es Ordner wie .config, .gnome2, .mozilla, etc. ... da sind die konfigs drin. Du kannst die nehmen und auf deinen desktop übertragen. Sollte unproblematisch sein, solange auf beiden die selbe distribution läuft. Ich würde aber die ursprünglichen Verzeichnisse aufm desktop verschieben zur sicherheit, anstatt zu löschen.
<ttys2> Guest49451: Kleine Anmerkung: Dateien mit einem Punkt am Anfang des Namens werden versteckt. Um die unter Nautilus sichtbar zu machen kann man STRG+H drücken.
<Guest49451> okay danke sehr. d.h. ich kann alle versteckten verzeichnisse die mit einem punkt beginnen kopieren? manche namen sagen mir nämlich nichts..
<rumpe1> Guest49451, nein... .gvfs z.B. nicht (da werden externe datenträger automatisch gemountet)
<Guest49451> unter windows habe ich immer thunderbird benutzt. ich sehe das unter ubuntu evolution standardmäßig installiert ist,und sich anscheinend auch schon integriert. integriert sich thunderbird auch so schön?
<rumpe1> nimm einfach mal .config und .gnome2 und ordner, bei denen ersichtlich ist, für welche anwendung die stehen.
<rumpe1> leider nicht so schön
<Guest49451> okay rumpel
<Guest49451> oh das ist schade
<rumpe1> man kann es aber mit alltray in den tray verlagern lassen
<Guest49451> ich denke ich gib evolution man ne chance
<rumpe1> ich würde bei thunderbird bleiben ^^
<Guest49451> warum das?
<rumpe1> ach, das hat mal aufm eee genervt, weil es sich nicht so gut an den 7'' bildschirm anpassen ließ... aber kannst ruhig auch mal evolution probieren. 
<Guest49451> bin eigentlich echt zufrieden mit thunderbird..aber die integration ist mir auch wichtig^
<rumpe1> da kannste dir das ja mal in kombination mit alltray ansehen
<rumpe1> starter "alltray thunderbird %u"
<platoon23> moin
<platoon23> wo trägt man bei ubuntu nochmal dämonen ein, die automatisch gestartet werden sollen?
<LetoThe2nd> platoon23: /etc/hell/pentagram *SCNR*
<platoon23> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> platoon23: _wahrscheinlich_ meinst du System->Administration->Startprogramme oder so ;-)
<k1l> platoon23: welches ubuntu? welcher dienst? ..
<platoon23> ne, dienste automatisch starten
<platoon23> ohne x
<platoon23> lucid, server edition
<platoon23> also eigentlich will ich nen daemon rausnehmen, nich hinzufügen
<platoon23> bei arch isses die rc.conf, nur fällt mir grad net ein wo man das bei ubuntu einträgt
<mgolisch> update-rc.d?
<rumpe1> ,dienste? platoon23 
<p0ny> platoon23, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> seit 9.04 wird ja auf upstart umgezogen schau dir den link vom pony und den hier mal an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<platoon23> ok, thx
<Neutrum> Mahlzeit, ich habe mir gestern einen Live-USB-Stick mit persistenter Installation erstellt. Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob es einen großen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied gibt, wenn ich Ubuntu/Kubuntu ganz regulär auf den USB-Stick installieren, also nicht als Live-System.
<platoon23> ich hab jetzt einfach ma rcconf installiert, ist ganz nett
<platoon23> schön übersichtlich und einfach ;)
<spY|da> gibts denn neben webmin noch ne andere administrative oberflaeche fuer nen server? 
<alamar> spY|da: plesk, ispconfig, syscp usw. google ist dein freund 
<spY|da> ok danke 
<k1l> spY|da: webmin ist aus den quellen rausgeflogen vor einiger zeit. (vollkommmen zurecht) diese tools bringen meist immer probleme mit sich in punkto sicherhiet
<platoon23> ?paste
<platoon23> ? paste
<platoon23> ?,paste
<k1l> ,nopaste? platoon23 
<p0ny> platoon23: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<dauerflucher> ,paste?
<p0ny> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<platoon23> ich krieg fehlermeldungen beim updaten
<platoon23> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/301823/
<platoon23> die sources.list ist original, ohne fremdquellen
<platoon23> was läuft da schief?
<k1l> platoon23: sicher?
<dauerflucher> also, das ist definitiv eine fremdquelle
<rumpe1> platoon23, was ist mit /etc/apt
<dauerflucher> schau mal in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<rumpe1>  /etc/apt/source.list.d ?
<rumpe1> *g* ... 
<dauerflucher> =)
<platoon23> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/301825/
<platoon23> das is die sources.list
<platoon23> was ist jetzt schon wiede ne "shifter list"?
<platoon23> :D
<dauerflucher> platoon23: wird wollen aber nicht deine sources.list sehen
<platoon23> ich hab was gefunden
<dauerflucher> sondern den inhalt des ordners /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<platoon23> sources.list.d/shifter.list
<rumpe1> tadaaa
<platoon23> ok, das ist mir neu
<platoon23> dachte alle sources sind in der sources.list
<platoon23> alles klar, thx
<platoon23> habs rausgenommen
<rumpe1> platoon23, fremdquellen sollen im grunde nicht mehr in die sources.list, sondern eben ihre eigene liste in dem ordner eintragen
<platoon23> ok, gut zu wissen ;)
<platoon23> auch so ne neuerung die an mir vorbeigegangen is
<k1l> platoon23: die domain der fremdquelle ist nicht erreichbar. deswegen das problem. shifter hat was mit xpra zu tun. man sollte btw schon wissen, was man sich da installiert
<platoon23> joa, die kiste hat lange in der ecke gestanden
<platoon23> aber ich glaub ich weiß es nun, sollte window shifter sein
<platoon23> hab ich irgendwann mal getestet
<apollo13> Wie sag ich cmake, dass es tun soll was ich will: Unknown CMake command "macro_optional_find_package" ?
<dauerflucher> apollo13: der zusammenhang würde dem verständnis vielleicht zuträglich sein…
<dauerflucher> ein bischen zumindest
<apollo13> dauerflucher: tja, ich versuche eine kde app mit cmake zu kompilieren und dann kommt der error, mehr sagt cmake auch nicht… google ist leider nicht sehr hilfreich^^
<dauerflucher> welche app ist denn das, apollo13?
<apollo13> step aus dem kdeedu paket
<apollo13> cmake sagt zwar in welcher zeile das ist, aber das micht zumindest für mich 0 sinn
<apollo13> ups, war im falschen cmake file
<dauerflucher> …
<apollo13> nunja, das ändert aber nix am error, das macro fehlt weiterhin, macro_optional_find_package(GSL)
<apollo13> wenn ich wüsste in welchem paket das macro ist könnte ichs importieren
<dauerflucher> apollo13: ist libgsl0-dev denn installiert?
<apollo13> dauerflucher: nunja cmake scheitert ja schon weil es das makro nicht findet mit dem es das überprüfen könnte
<dauerflucher> aso
<deedee> oh mist hilfe...habe nen laptop mit ubuntu und winXp drauf...hab dann ne externe platte drangemacht und auf die externe usb-platte backtrack installiert...nun hat er wohl GRUB von meiner laptop platte verändert....-> GRUB Error 21 ...kann mir da wer helfen?
<deedee> hab grad von ner linux mint livecd gebootet..gibts da n befehl um die grub wieder herzustellen?
<dauerflucher> ,GRUB_2? deedee
<p0ny> Sorry dauerflucher, ich weiss nichts ueber GRUB_2, ich assoziiere aber grub2 damit
<dauerflucher> ,grub2? deedee
<p0ny> deedee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<deedee> Grub 1.5
<deedee> also hab Grub1.5 (zerschossen) mit ubuntu64 10.10 und Winxp drauf
<dauerflucher> ,grub? deedee
<p0ny> deedee, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> okay, anders gefragt: wie passt man den cmake module searchpath an
<deedee> was ist denn davon die beste methode für n nerwb wie mich, beide betriebssysteme wieder in den grub zu bekommen?
<dauerflucher> deedee: die funktionieren alle gleich gut
<deedee> hm k
<dauerflucher> apollo13: http://linux-tipps.blogspot.com/2008/08/unknown-cmake-command-kde4adduifiles.html
<p0ny> dauerflucher's url: http://tinyurl.com/2a8vvvq | Linux Tipps   More: Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_ui_files"
<dauerflucher> fußnote des beitrags beachten!
<apollo13> dauerflucher: jupp, die frage die sich stellt ist warum das nicht im doofen cmakefile text
<apollo13> s/text/steht/
<p0ny> apollo13 meant: dauerflucher: jupp, die frage die sich stellt ist warum das nicht im doofen cmakefile steht
<dauerflucher> apollo13: im zweifelsfall, weil es aus verschiedenen möglichen gründen noch keiner da rein geschrieben hat
<apollo13> grrrrrrrr
<dauerflucher> und sei auch mal dahingestellt, ob es wirklich hilft
<apollo13> doch tut es
 * apollo13 legt mal nen kde bugzilla account an
<deedee> hm windows repariert, aber ubuntu nicht ;O
<duffduffduff> hallo, welchen drucker könnt ihr empfehlen (welcher natürlich kompatibel mit Ubuntu) ist, ich möchte nicht die Masse drucken, sollte aber billig sein und doch ein multifunktionsgerät 
<tm> ,hcl? duffduffduff 
<p0ny> duffduffduff: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<tm> duffduffduff: druckerpreise werden im offtopic channel vergliechen ( /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic ) thxle :)
<k1l> ,bot? deedee 
<p0ny> deedee: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> deedee: warum hast du denn grub1.5 bei ubuntu 10.10?
<deedee_> ne hat doch nicht geklappt
<k1l> deedee_: livesystem booten: und per chroot den grub nochmal an den anfang der festplatte installieren.
<k1l> deedee_: warum nutzt du eigentlich grub1 und nicht grub2 bei ubuntu 10.10?
<deedee_> hatte angst was kaputt zu machen beim updaten
<deedee_> nver touch a runnning system etc
<deedee_> ;O
<prophy> hat jemand ne idee, womit das zu tun haben könnte, ich lege in thunderbird nen imapkonto an, kann emails abrufen usw. starte neu und es geht nicht mehr mit der begründung konnte nicht verbinden
<prophy> lege ich jetzt das konto neu an mit denselben einstellungen
<prophy> funktioniert es wieder
<k1l> ,grub? deedee_ dort ist jedenfalls beschreiben wie man den grub1 wieder neu installiert
<p0ny> deedee_ dort ist jedenfalls beschreiben wie man den grub1 wieder neu installiert, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deedee_> yo da hab ich schon geschauzt
<deedee_> methode 1 hat schonmal versagt ;O
<k1l> deedee_: schauen reicht da nicht
<deedee_> oder ich habs falsch gemacht
<k1l> deedee_: methode 3 und gogogo
<deedee_> jo ich probiers mal mit #3
 * deedee_ brennt eben nochmal die ubuntu livecd und meldet sich nach dem prophezeiten scheitern von methode 3 wieder
<k1l> deedee_: das klappt auf jeden fall. nimm dir mal 5 min. um zu verstehen was da gemacht wird. schreibs dir auf/drucks dir aus. 
<deedee_> jo werds probieren
<deedee_> ubuntu müsste auf ext4 sein und nicht auf extended oder
<felicitas> hallo
<jokrebel> hi
<k1l> deedee_: du redest wirr
<deedee_> ich versuch rauszufinden, welche partition meiner platte ubuntu beherbergt
<deedee_> hab sda1-4
<k1l> deedee_: nopaste mal nen sudo fdisk -l
<deedee_> invalid option?
<deedee_> achso das i n l
<k1l> -l = kleines L
<deedee_> www.pastebin.com/iw6Hkw5L
<dauerflucher> deedee_: deutlicher kann sich linux nicht ausweisen
<deedee_> hm ok war etwas unsicher, bin erst am einarbeiten in linux
<Matthias_> Ich hab mir Linux Gentoo und Ubuntu auf eine Festplatte gemacht.Beide zusammen benutzten eine Boot Partition.Seit einem Update auf Ubuntu bekomme ich beim Booten von Ubuntu Folgenden Fehler: 
<Matthias_> http://nopaste.info/f146310745.html
<Matthias_> Bei eingabe der Befehle bekam ich diese Meldungen; 
<Matthias_> http://nopaste.info/54cd1919aa.html
<Matthias_> http://dpaste.com/283892/
<sash_> gemeinsame bootpartition fuer verschiedene distributionen macht an sich wenig sinn
<Matthias_> Ach ja und Grub1 hab ich jetzt drauf.
<rumpe1> wär aber mal ne idee
<Matthias_> http://dpaste.com/283898/
<Matthias_> Noch die ausgabe von blkid
<rumpe1> sash_, wozu überhaupt eine separate bootpartition, außer es geht nicht anders, wie z.B. bei btrfs?
<deedee_> juhu, big th an k1l - es hat tatsächlich funktioniert
<ppq> sash_, nack
<Matthias_> Naja auf jedenfall hatten beide Systeme gebootet.Gentoo bootet jetzt noch.Aber Ubuntu leider nicht mehr.
<ppq> grub1, oha.. naja, trag doch mal direkt /dev/sda5 in deine menu.lst ein, Matthias_ 
<Matthias_> Kurzen augenblick dann bekommt ihr die auch noch.
<ppq> wieso nutzt du eigentlich grub1? wenn ubuntu sich um grub kümmert, kannst du auch grub2 nehmen, update-grub sollte dann das gentoo erkennen und richtig eintragen
<Matthias_> ppq: Ich hatte das mit meinem couseng gemacht.Und der kannte sich mit Grub 2 nicht aus,deswegen hatten wir grub 1 genommen
<ppq> Matthias_, achso, okay.. aber das wurde schon von ubuntu aus installiert, oder?
<Matthias_> jap
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: vorsicht, leicht sarkastisch: weil die super-duper-rolling-release gentoo nämlich im stadard noch bei grub1 hängt und alle installationsdokumente auch diesen inkludieren. man kann zwar natürlich auch grub2 reinwürgen, ist aber etwas unschön.
<prophy> grub1 zu benutzen bringt aber auch keinen um wenns funktioniert
<apollo13> doch, lvm
<schweegi_> e kann ich libreoffice starten? libreoffice.org bzw. libreoffice im terminal funktioniert nicht (openoffice.org hingegen öffnet natürlich openoffice)
<schweegi_> *wie
<apollo13> schweegi_: woher hast du libreoffice installiert?
<schweegi_> über die deb-pakete
<schweegi_> im terminal mittels sudo dpkg -i *.,deb
<apollo13> dann schau mal was die nach /usr/bin installiert haben
<dauerflucher> schweegi_: schau in der paketverwaltung nach
<apollo13> dpkg -l blabla |grep bin
<apollo13> -L eigentlich
<schweegi_> apollo13, zu libreoffice steht in dem verzeichnis gar nix
<apollo13> dann paste mal dpkg -L libreoffice
<Matthias_> http://dpaste.com/283900/
<ppq> LetoThe2nd, ah, k ;)
<Matthias_> hier die menu.lst
<schweegi_> dauerflucher, in synaptic steht nach eingabe von libreoffice dort ebenfalls nichts. die pakete sind aber definitv installiert worden, hab ja die ausgabe des terminals gesehen
<apollo13> schweegi_: dann haben die aber nen anderen namen
<Matthias_> Bin kurz afk.
<schweegi_> apollo13, Paket »libreoffice« ist nicht installiert.
<prophy> versuch mal ooffice schweegi_ 
<apollo13> prophy: wohl kaum
<apollo13> schweegi_: na dann ersetz es durch den namen mit dem du installiert hast
<schweegi_> prophy, startet openoffice
<prophy> also bei mir steht das in der base.desktop datei drin und startet libreoffice
<prophy> die haben doch noch nicht wirklich viel geändert außer den namen oder?^^
<apollo13> prophy: na dann geht ooffice natürlich auch nimmer ;)
<ppq> Matthias_, wenn du hauptsächlich ubuntu benutzt und daher kein problem damit hast, bei erdorderlichen anpassungen des bootloaders unter ubuntu mit 'update-grub' alles zu aktualisieren, kannst du mal auf grub2 umsteigen, nachdem du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2 und verlinktes gewälzt hast. backup des MBR, der boot partition und ggf. andere konfig solltest du natürlich machen. das löst zwar nicht wirklich dein problem, aber du kannst immerhin wieder s
<ppq> auber ubuntu starten und wenn alles glattläuft, auch gentoo
<ppq> besonders die grub.d skripte dürften dich interessieren, da kannst du den gentoo eintrag von hand einfügen falls das nicht automatisch mit dem os-prober geht. ist da auch dokumentiert
<schweegi_> apollo13, prophy, dauerflucher: ich weiß woran es lag: habe das paket im ordner "desktop-intergration" übersehen, welches die menüeinträge anlegt. jetzt habe ich auch menüeinträge. aber danke für eure hilfe! :) 
<prophy> na dann kannste ja jetzt superproduktiv ans werk gehen ;)
<dauerflucher> schweegi_: brauch ich dir den link also nicht mehr posten =D
<schweegi_> dauerflucher, nein, danke :D
<schweegi_> man merkt aber das libreoffice besser in GNOME intergriert ist als openoffice. aber das ist offtopic denke ich mal :P 
<ppq> in der tat :)
<Matthias_> ppq: Danke sehr.ich werds mal versuchen
<k1l> ,changing host? sebner 
<p0ny> sebner: Trage das Nickservpasswort als Serverpasswort ein, damit du direkt mit deiner Cloak die Kanaele betrittst.
<sebner> k1l: hmm?
<k1l> sebner: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/301860/
<sebner> k1l: what a shame, ich danke
<Frickelpit> „mal eben“ in die stadt hatte ich mir gedacht …
<Frickelpit> hups
<zerwas> Frickelpit> falscher channel?
<Frickelpit> zerwas: jop
<zerwas> schade :(
<Wedelwolf> moin
<iLeak> wie installiert man eigentlich *.run dateien in der console?
<jokrebel> .oO( WILL man das? )
<k1l> iLeak: http://tinyurl.com/2wrp5c4
<k1l> iLeak: und mehr will ich gar nicht hören, wenn du da am wild rumfummelst
<rumpe1> iLeak, ausführbar machen, ausführen lassen gemäß anleitung... wenn man auf risiko steht ^^
<iLeak> is nur auf ner livecd deshalb egal
<jokrebel> …oder lieber nach nem Paket suchen oder wenigstens nem .deb
<iLeak> ehrlich gesagt probier ich grad ne backtrack livecd aus :P aber hab das gefühl, ubuntu rockt doch mehr 
<k1l> ähm ja. soviel zum thema.
<iLeak> geht mir darum, mal pyrit auszuprobieren mit meiner graka, aber werds wohl doch mit der ubuntu livecd ausprobieren ums zu testen
<k1l> iLeak: dazu gibts hier keinen support. weder zu backtrack noch zu deinem vorhaben.
<rumpe1> genau... ubuntu oder schicht im schacht :)
<iLeak> okok ich bleib eh bei ubuntu :P
<k1l> auch da gibts keinen support zum wlan knacken. die die es brauchen wissen wie es geht. die scriptkiddies braucht kein mensch
<iLeak> ich brauch kin support zum wlan hacken, will nur testen wie schnell die gpus für pyrit sind
<k1l> iLeak: gib dir keine mühe. ausreden haben wir hier schon alle gehört
<black> moin all
<ppq> das all spricht nicht, black, aber moin ;)
<black> lmw XD
<Johannes1512> Nabend :)
<srtu> mal ne dumme frage, werden die logs in /var/log irgendwann auch gelöscht, oder muss man das manuell machen?
<Frickelpit> srtu: such mal nach logrotate ;)
<srtu> mh also wenn ich mir das script in /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog anschaue seh ich zwar des es komprimiert wird aber nicht das die sachen irgendwann auch gelöscht werden....
<srtu> ah da hab ich was gefunden
<srtu> http://www.linux-praxis.de/lpic1/manpages/logrotate.html
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemadn sagen welches paket ich installieren muss um in iptables die funktion -j TARPIT nutzen zu können?
<afo0l> hey, i run 10.10 with nvidia 96.43.19, it works but i only get 5 frames in glxgears (geforce4 mx440) any hint on tweaking?
<Frickelpit> afo0l: this is a german channel for the website ubuntuusers.de, support only in #ubuntu
<Frickelpit> nee, gar nicht
<Frickelpit> ,german? afo0l
<p0ny> afo0l: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<afo0l> ja
<apollo13> btw glxgears ist kein benchmark :þ
<apollo13> und hey geforce4 ist uralt, compiz ausschalten bringt wohl auch etwas
<afo0l> ja schoen und gut, aber wenns nur 5 frames bringt seh ich schonma dass da was verkehrt is
<Frickelpit> was sagen dir denn die 5 frames genau?
<k1l> warum?
<afo0l> weil ich mit vergleichbaren karten und vergleichbaren systemen um die 1000 oder mehr hab
<k1l> mein auto braucht genau 10 sek aus der einfahrt
<k1l> (sagt genausoviel aus)
<Frickelpit> und was bringen dir 1000 frames?
<mgolisch> lol
<Frickelpit> oder 10000?
<Frickelpit> oder …
<mgolisch> nvidia ist installiert und wird verwendet?
<mgolisch> evtl mal compiz abstellen?
<afo0l> die vergroessern meinen ee-peen um 20 meter
<zerwas> ich glaub ihm gehts darum, dass es hakt. nicht?
<apollo13> zerwas: tut es das?
<apollo13> glxgears ist dafür nicht brauchbar zumindest…
<zerwas> apollo13> weiß ich nicht, wird er ja hfftl. gleich beantworten
<Frickelpit> gabs nicht probleme mit dem neuen xserver und dem 96er treiber?
<k1l> Frickelpit: ja gabs
<apollo13> ist nicht 180 aktuell?
<apollo13> oder noch neuer ;)
<afo0l> nich fuer geforce4 mx, da braicht man die legacy treiber
<Frickelpit> nee, der aktuellste heißt nvidia-current jetzt
<mgolisch> und? das geht ja mit sonen uralt chips nicht
<afo0l> weil die vom 180 bla nich mehr supported werden
<mgolisch> ich wuerd mir einfach ne gescheite karte kaufen
<k1l> afo0l: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9955270#post9955270
<apollo13> +1, und sonst nen älteres ubuntu
<Frickelpit> oder erstmal desktopeffekte abschalten
<afo0l> und ja, xorg-server 1.9 laeuft nich mit nvidia < 96.43.19
<apollo13> afo0l: und drüber gibts probleme ;)
<afo0l> in den sources is nur 96.43.18
<afo0l> ich hab den offiziellen binary driver von nvidia
<afo0l> der rennt
<afo0l> und ihr habt recht, compiz raus und ab geht er
<afo0l> danke
<Frickelpit> offizieller binary? ok, danke …
<afo0l> streich das binary, du weisst was ich mein
<Frickelpit> afo0l: von wo hast du den treiber?
<afo0l> von der nvidia homepage
<Frickelpit> danke
 * Frickelpit ist raus
<afo0l> np
<afo0l> ersmaa
<bekks> moin
<afo0l> btw, 1048 frames ohne compiz. so soll das sein
<Frickelpit> lol
<Frickelpit> WAS bringen dir die 1048463527 frames?
<afo0l> ich weiss dass ich nichmehr als 28 sehen kann, aber es bringt mir vor allem dass youtube videos nun fluessig ansehbar sind
<k1l> afo0l: das liegt nur daran, dass compiz nicht mehr alles an leistung klaut
<afo0l> jo
<afo0l> genau
<afo0l> weil die karte zu alt fuer compiz is und der rechner eh nich der schnellste
<bekks> afo0l: Das mit den youtube videos hat leider nichts mit den frames zu tun, wenn du mehr als 28 hast...
<afo0l> aber weil ich normalerweise distros bennutz, die nich alles vorinstallieren, dachte ich nich daran, dass automatisch ja compiz gestartet is
<afo0l> nun rennt alles und ich bin froh.
<afo0l> ich bin nich hier um irgendwelche schwanzvergleiche ueber framezahlen zu machen
<bekks> Bleib mal entspannt, ich habe Dich nur auf einen technischen Sachverhalt hingewiesen.
<afo0l> hoerte sich eher so an, als ob du mich fuer dumm verkaufen wolltest
<afo0l> aber das lag wohl an meiner interpretation, sorry dafuer
<afo0l> bin raus hier, l8rz und danke fuern hinweis
<k1l> ,changing host? ice-t 
<p0ny> ice-t: Trage das Nickservpasswort als Serverpasswort ein, damit du direkt mit deiner Cloak die Kanaele betrittst.
<ice-t> wtf?
<k1l> ice-t: zur erklärung: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/301908/
<Frickelpit> und der nächste^^
<ice-t> wayne?
<apollo13> indeed
<bekks> a) geht der Sinn des Cloaks verloren, b) stören 3 statt 1 Zeile join-msg.
<ice-t> aber danke, dass du mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast
<apollo13> bekks: du lässt sowas anzeigen? :þ
<bekks> Ja :)
<HeimDaLL> hi folks
<ice-t> ham die bei freenode da was umgestellt?
<ice-t> oder liegt das an den chan-flags?
<bekks> ice-t: Vor längerer Zeit schon.
<apollo13> schon lange
<Frickelpit> könnte man das im offtopic diskutieren?
<ice-t> ...
<bekks> ,away? HeimDaLL 
<p0ny> HeimDaLL: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<HeimDaLL> sorry p0ny das macht mein BNC automatisch...
<HeimDaLL> sind hier bncs erlaubt?
<HeimDaLL> weil sonst hau ich des ausn bnc raus, und mach nen perform 
<bekks> Dann konfigurier deinen BNC richtig.
<HeimDaLL> ich machs als perform, is am einfachsten
<HeimDaLL> aba ich hätte eine frage
<HeimDaLL> kennt sich jemand mit lostirc aus?
<HeimDaLL> weil XChat will mein BNC nicht, deswegen habe ich die alternative gewählt, kA ob das etz gut ist oder net
<HeimDaLL> kann man hier iwie auf 2 versch. Server connecten, mit verschiedenen nicks? 
<bekks> ,freenode? HeimDaLL 
<p0ny> HeimDaLL, freenode [aka freenode.net] ist ein IRC Netzwerk fuer FOSS (Free and Open Source Software); ein internationaler Server Verbund.
<bekks> Und ohne URL -.-
<bekks> HeimDaLL: Guckstu www.freenode.net
<HeimDaLL> ja auf freenode komme ich ja mit meinem BNC, aba ich will noch zusätzlich auf qnet
<HeimDaLL> da habe ich keinen bnc, einen anderen nick, usw
<bekks> Mach das doch - hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.-
<ice-t> wenn der bnc auf ubuntu läuft...
<HeimDaLL> ja, ich will nur wissen ob es dort eine funktion gibt in lostirc, weil ich kann ja nur einen nick angeben
<HeimDaLL> in den einstellungen kann ich nur einen nick angeben, für alle server
<HeimDaLL> und ich brauche aba 2 versch nicks für 2 versch server
<jokrebel> .oO( gespaltene Persönlichkeit? off Topic? )
<HeimDaLL> :D
<bekks> ,ot? HeimDaLL 
<p0ny> HeimDaLL: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<HeimDaLL> bissi schwer zu erklären :D
<jokrebel> HeimDaLL: drüben bitte
<k1l> HeimDaLL: unter xchat ist das kein problem. lostirc wird schon länger nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und bietet sehr wenig komfort (wie nicks pro netzwerk)
<k1l> btw sollte das auch mit lostirc gehen. schau mal in dne einstellungen der server
<HeimDaLL> ich habs grad selber herrausgefunden, es geht schon. ist nur bissi irreführend anfangs
<bekks> "ein bisschen".
<HeimDaLL> so etz is das auch mitn BNC geregelt hier
<Johannes1512> au maaaan
<Johannes1512> apple wirelesstastatur
<Johannes1512> ein grauß
<ice-t> jetzt besser der join?
<Fuchs> ice-t: ja. Johannes1512: OT ist sonst drueben, danke. 
<Johannes1512> Fuchs. OT?
<Fuchs> Offtopic. 
<Johannes1512> oh sorry, dann frag ich konkreter: hat jemand so ein teil und wenn ja Blueman oder bluedevil?
<iLeak> hm versuche grade mit dem script aus dem wiki meine usbplatte zu einer ubuntu platte zu machen, aber: Fehler: Es konnte keine Partition auf /dev/sdb5 erstellt werden
<k1l> Johannes1512: http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=apple+tastatur+bluetooth&area=forum&date_begin=&date_end=&sort=&forums=support
<p0ny> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wegana | ubuntuusers.de
<Johannes1512> naja das forum hab ich auch durchgesucht
<Johannes1512> leider stürzt das ding dennoch ständig ab...
<Mojo4> hallo, mir steht beim verbinden zu einem wlan netzwerk nicht die option WPA zur verfügung, mein laptop unterstützt dies eigentlich, da ich bei anderen wlan netzwerken die option angezeigt bekomme und das wlan ist auf jeden fall wpa verschlüsselt
<Mojo4> bekomme nur die option, WEP (hexadezimal oder ASCII), WEP 128, LEAP, Dynamisches WEP
<Mojo4> benutze 10.10
<jokrebel> Mojo4: und an selbem Ubuntu-PC bietet er zu anderen WPA verschlüsselten Routern eine Verbindung an?
<Mojo4> ja
<Mojo4> ich kann zu diesen nur nicht verbinden da sie netzwerke der nachbarn sind, aber die option "WPA & WPA 2 Personal" wird angezeigt
<Mojo4> mein router ist von o2, mit meinem netbook war das einloggen kein problem
<bekks> Nopaste uns bitte ienen Screenshot deines Routers, auf dem zu sehen ist, dass dort wirklich nur WPA eingestellt ist.
<Mojo4> rückzug, habe das problem gefunden, ich hatte versucht zum falschen netzwerk zu verbinden, der router dieses wlans war wohl auch von o2, hieß also o2dsl, tut mir leid
<Mojo4> wäre auch zu merkwürdig gewesen
<jokrebel> .oO( ggf. kommt es auch auf den WLAN-Standard an Stichwort: 802.11x … wobei x üf verschiedene Buchstaben steht)
<jokrebel> üf = für
<Mojo4> aber wo ich schonmal hier bin: standardmäßig versucht mein netbook (10.04) immer zu einem wlan netzwekrk zu verbinden das "Auto FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170" heißt, es heißen wohl alle standardmäßig auf diesem router so, jedenfalls versucht er sich damit zu verbinden da für ein netzwerk mit diesem namen (das eines freundes) bei mir im netbook gespeichert ist, nun ist dies sehr nervig, da ich ja meistens daheim bin und er so immer versuc
<Mojo4> ht mit dem nachbar wlan eine verbindung herzustellen anstatt mir meinem wlan
<Mojo4> hoffe ich habe es verständlich erklärt
<Mojo4> ich müsste also irgendwo einstellen, dass ubuntu zuerst mit dem wlan namens "xx" verbindet wenn dieses verfügbar ist, vor  allen anderen also
<neti> hi , bei mir passt die standart auflösung nicht auch wenn ich xorg starte
<neti> und mir eine konfigurationsdatei erstellen lassen ich hab von ubuntu 9.10 noch eine etwas ältere xorg.conf nur diese kann ich leider nicht mehr bei lucid verwenden 
<dadrc> neti: wieso nicht?
<Frickelpit> ,standart? neti
<p0ny> neti, standart ist http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<dadrc> wenn du sie in /etc/X11/ speicherst, wird sie ganz normal genutzt
<neti> ja und da fängt das problem an
<neti> die auflösung wird nicht korrekt erkannt
<neti> so das ich zu kleine schriften hab, webseiten völlig falsch dargstellt werden..
<jokrebel> Mojo4: dann wirst Du wohl entweder Deinen Freund oder den Nachbarn überreden müssen die SSID zu ändern.
<dadrc> gerade kein Notebook hier, aber kann man nicht die MAC des AP einstellen?
<Mojo4> ist ein wlan netz nur über die SSID zu identifizieren
<Mojo4> kann ich nicht irgendwie einstellen, dass er sich immer mit "netzwerk1" verbindet wenn dieses verfügbar ist und erst mit "Fritz!Box....." wenn "netzwerk1" nicht verfügbar ist
<bekks> Die MAC des AP spielt genau gar keine Rolle.
<Mojo4> dass würde mein problem schon lösen
<bekks> Ja, kann man.
<bekks> Man baut manuell eine Verbindung zu A auf, sagt dem Ding, es soll das automatisch tun, und fertig ist die Laube.
<jokrebel> Mojo4: stell das WLAN Deines Freundes auf "mauell Verbinden" und gut
<Mojo4> das ist gut, danke
<jokrebel> .oo( oder Tipp A: Freund/Nachbar SSID ändern lassen … wo kommwa denn hin wenn all Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7170 heißen? )
<bekks> Dahin, dass Google StreetView glaubt, es gibt genau drei große WLAN Netze in Deutschland :P
<bekks> Ok, ja - OT. :P
<jokrebel> lol
<Mojo4> keine ahnung ich kann nicht bei allen 30 nachbarn klingeln und fragen ob sie zufällig betreiber des netzwerkes  Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7170 sind
<Mojo4> aber mit dem manuellen verbinden ist ne gute idee, hätt ich auch selber draufkommen können
<iLeak> hm die ubuntu version die man mit usb-creator-gtk auf usb zieht...ist die persistent? also speichert die die einstellungen?
<Frickelpit> wenn du das entsprechende häkchen setzt, dann ja
<iLeak> hm kann ich das im nachhinein irgendwie grad sehen?
<afo0l> klar, aender was und reboote
<iLeak> grml nagut :P
<afo0l> nee, kA, frag lieber nochma google
<iLeak> hm arge probleme mit der persistenten version
<iLeak> grade installiert und startet nochnichtmal ;O
<unicom> Hallo - wie kann ich den Lautstärkeregler im gnome menü wieder hinzufügen?
<iLeak> beim 2ten mal
<rumpe1> unicom, benachrichtungsanzeige hinzufügen (rechtsklick aufs panel)
<k1l> unicom: benachrichtigungsanzeige wieder hinzufügen
<rumpe1> erster
<k1l> rumpe1: wie dein name schon sagt :p
<unicom> danke k1l
<jham> wie kann ich im w3m dio option "Use ASCII equivalents to display entities" auf "NO" stellen, aber direkt ueber die kommandozeile?
<jham> also im -o opt=value
<jham> was waere dort das "opt"?
<iLeak> hm wenn ich von der livecd auf ne usb platte installiere (also ubuntu) dann ändert der nicht automatisch den mbr bootsektor vom rechner hoffe ich ohne mich zu fragen?
<mgolisch> --show-option?
<jham> oh, sorry
<mgolisch> das zeigt alle an
<jham> gerade gefunden :D
<jham> danke mgolisch 
<koegs> richtig, ileak
<iLeak> ok danke
<mgolisch> iLeak: also ich erinnere mich das er default immer hd0 genommen hat
<mgolisch> aber evtl ist das nun schlauer
<iLeak> hm usb platte ist auf sdd, ich hoffe das er nur da reinschreibt
<mgolisch> am ende fragt er nochmal
<koegs> das kann man aber ändern
<mgolisch> bzw kann man es angeben
<koegs> der aktuelle installer kriegt das sogar selber hin
<mgolisch> kk
<mgolisch> :)
<iLeak> ok bin gespannt, installiere es grade
<ring1> kann mir jemand sagen, ob ekiga oder linphone stabiler läuft?
<afo0l> ring1: hab mit ekiga gute erfahrungen, aber linphone nie benutzt
<Luzido> ich will einen port redirekten 
<Luzido> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING  -p tcp -d 192.168.1.120 --dport 10004 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.13 
<Luzido> also der router gibt schon 10004 an ...1.120 weiter, aber der server auf 1.120 soll  alle eingehenden verbindungen auf diesen port an die ip ...1.13 weiterreichen
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Dann setz die iptables auf 1.13 und nicht auf 1.120.
<bekks> Welchen genauen Grund soll es haben, dass der .1.120 die Paket zwar bekommt, aber an die .1.13 weiterleiten soll?
<bekks> WENN er das so tun soll, muss er das ebenfalls zB per iptables Regel tun.
<Luzido> ip 1.13 ist ein kvm-guest
<bekks> Und?
<Luzido> bekks ich dachte die iptable rule ist richtig
<bekks> Du denkst falsch.
<Luzido> bekks:  ich habe keinen zugriff mehr auf den router
<bekks> Die leitet sauber an .1.120 weiter.
<bekks> Dann bau eine Regel auf der .1.120, die alles auf Port 10004 an .1.13 weiterleitet.
<bekks> Aber ob du da DNAT haben willst, wage ich doch mal anhand der Netze zu bezweifeln.
<Luzido> bekks: ich dacht er nimmt alle protokoll tcp mit der destination ...120 und port 10004  und aendert die dst-ip auf 1.13
<bekks> Das kann nicht gutgehen.
<bekks> DNAT ...
<bekks> Nicht einfach nur redirect.
<bekks> Das genau tust Du da.
<Luzido> bekks mit welchem target soll ich den einen portredirekt realisieren, wenn nicht mit dnat?
<Luzido> warum kann das nicht gut gehen?
<iLeak> ohoh...ubuntu hat mich nicht nach der mbr gefragt...ich bin gespannt...
<bekks> Luzido: Dir ist schon klar, dass bei einem DNAT identische Netze Probleme machen werden, oder?
<Luzido> bekks: nein, ich dachte nat heisst network address translation und bedeutet nur das die destination uebersetzt wird nach bestimmten regeln
<iLeak> hm also jetzt ubuntu auf die usb platter geschrubbt und von dort gestartet, aber ich seh seit 1min nur ein "_" rechts oben aufm schwarzen bildschirm blinken ;O
<iLeak> äh links obn
<Luzido> bekks: ich dachte fuer diesen port 10004 wird dann auf der ..1.120 ein NAT laufen welche die geoffneten verbindungen an 192.168.1.1 bzw an 1921.68.1.13 weiterleitet
<Deem> das imo doch port forwarding?
<Luzido> ich will ja nat nicht nur redirekt oder portforwarding
<beaver74> kann man in der konsole herausfinden ob es sich um eine ubuntu server version handelt?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> lsb_release -a
<beaver74> danke
<bekks> Die Ubuntu Versionen unterscheiden sich genau NUR durch die vorinstallierten Pakete.
<iLeak> hm also ubuntu einfach mal so auf ne externe usb platter installieren funzt scheinbar nicht
<Luzido> iLeak: es gibt tutorials dafuer im netz
<iLeak> jo hab schon 3 methoden probiert
<iLeak> ausm wiki
<Luzido> iLeak: mit unetbootin
<Luzido> ?
<jokrebel> gn8
<iLeak> über nen script, über den usb-creator und über die livecd
<iLeak> hm ok probier ich mal unetbootin
<beaver74> bekks, ja ok, mir ist nur nicht ganz klar (hört sich doof an) ob von mit die "normale" oder die "server" installiert wurde. hatte unetbootin  verwende um vom usb-stick zu installieren und der zeigt mir ein nicht eindeutig klares grub menü an.
<Luzido> iLeak: sorry ich hab bisher nur rescucdlinux, knoppix oder puppy auf usb gebracht
<Luzido> iLeak: unetbootin ist veilleicht fuer das was du willst nicht richtig
<iLeak> hm,sondern?
<iLeak> vielleicht sollt ich mal n anderen usb port probieren
<Luzido> iLeak:  du willst ubuntu auf deinem destop auf einen externe usb-platte?
<iLeak> ne ich will ubuntu auf externer usb platte installieren
<iLeak> und ubuntu von usb starten
<Luzido> iLeak: usb-platten schaffen meist nur 20mb/s eingebaute 80mb/s
<iLeak> jo nicht so schlimm
<iLeak> will halt was persistentes
<Luzido> iLeak: dein recner untstuetzt booten von usb?
<iLeak> jepp
<bekks> beaver74: Grub ist es WUMPE, "welches" Ubuntu da installiert ist. Grub booted einen Kernel, mehr nicht.
<beaver74> hm
<beaver74> ich paste mal vier zeilen
<beaver74> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<beaver74> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<beaver74> Release:	10.10
<beaver74> Codename:	maverick
<beaver74> hört sich nicht nach der server an, oder?
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Wieso denn nicht?
<bekks> Wie ich bereits sagte:
<beaver74> wo steht denn das?
<bekks> 1207 213409 < bekks> Die Ubuntu Versionen unterscheiden sich genau NUR durch die vorinstallierten Pakete
<beaver74> hm
<bekks> Sie unterscheiden sich NICHT durch die Identifikationsstrings.
<k1l> beaver74: mach mal nen uname -a
<beaver74> kann ich denn nach einer minimal installation anhand der pakete herausfinden welche "version" verwendet wurde?
<beaver74> k1l, das gibt auch keine infos dies bezüglich aus
<k1l> nenn mal den kernel#
<beaver74> mom
<beaver74> Linux *** 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:18:49 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l> wenn server dann serverkernel. es sei denn man hats geändert (absichtilich oder automatisch)
<Luzido> iLeak: sorry ich hatte das problem noch nicht ich wuerde die internen platten mal abklemmen und nur von usb-booten aktivieren, evtl reicht es schon die platten im CMOS auszutragen
<beaver74> k1l, habe die  default auswahl gelassen, das war linux-generic
<Luzido> iLeak: ansonsten ist es fuer mich jetzt zu komplex um von ferne zu helfen
<TERRACORP> er hat ja schon angefangen, von der usb-platte zu booten, deshalb liegst meiner meinung nach nicht am rechner
<bekks> Ich hab hier aktuell 2.6.37-rc4 auf einem 10.04 alternated installed notebook :)
<beaver74> k1l, und der server kernel wäre durch uname -a zu erkennen?
<k1l> beaver74: wenn man ne server isntall macht, dann nimmt er den server kernel, der nen -server im namen hat
<beaver74> ahso
<beaver74> dann... ist das was krumm gelaufen
<beaver74> *da
<TERRACORP> wolltest du denn eine serverinstallation?
<k1l> beaver74: was hast du da vor und was versuchst du damit zu prüfen?
<beaver74> ja, wollte ich
<TERRACORP> aso...
<Luzido> bekks: wieso sollte ein nat im gleichen netz probleme erzeugen?
<beaver74> k1l, ich hatte unetbootin verwendet und eine "expert" installation gestartet. es war aber auch noch die möglichkeit "ubuntu server" zu wählen, und die "expert" kann mir sehr default alternate ubuntu ähnlich.
<beaver74> -kann +kam
<k1l> das wird die alternate sein.
<beaver74> hm, muss nochmal schauen, meine aber die "volle" ubuntu server geladen zu haben
<radoe> Luzido: ein Beispiel (ohne TCP Flags, passende SYN/ACKS als Hausaufgabe) - Absender X: SRC=.X -> DST=.120; auf .120: [DNAT, SRC=.X -> DST=.13 ]; auf .13: Incoming SRC=.X, DST=.13, generiert Antwort SRC=.13, DST=.X; X empfängt dieses Paket und verwirft es, weil er keine Antwort von .13 erwartet.
<beaver74> was mir noch auffiel, die installation bot an {k,x}ubuntu nachzuladen. gehört das auf die server cd?
<Luzido> bekks: ach ich dachte dnat macht dann src=.120 ->dest=.13 und wenn die antwort kommt wird die src mit der richtigen src ersetzt
<radoe> Luzido: nur wenn dein NAT-Device auch für die Antworten der Router ist und damit NAT per conntrack "rückübersetzen" kann.
<ppq> beaver74: das ist bei der netboot-version auch so. das ist vermutlich einfach nur der debian-installer, *ohne* vor-ausgewählte dinge wie paket-presets. oder mit weniger solchen sachen.
<ppq> beaver74: "debian-installer" heißt der ubuntu text-installer, der btw auch bei der alternate cd genutzt wird
<beaver74> ppq, hm, danke. ich versuche jetzt mal den auf cd gebrannten installer, mal schauen ob der sich unterscheidet. kann das ja evt. schon feststellen bevor die hdd formatiert wird.
<Luzido> radoe: und wie mache ich ein simples ersetzen der dst-ip im ip-header? mit iptable regeln?
<k1l> beaver74: was willst du denn jetzt wie installieren?
<Luzido> radoe: mom wird auch nicht hinhauen
<beaver74> eins der probleme ist wohl auch das ich nicht den "ubuntu server" eintrag im grub von unetbbot verwenden kann weil dann nicht der usb-stick als installations medium erkannt wird, bei der "expert" kein problem.
<beaver74> k1l, die ubuntu server 10.10 über den usb-stick auf /dev/sda
<Luzido> ich verleg den guest in ein anderes subnetz un mache .120 zum router davon
<Luzido> danke fuer die hilfe radoe 
<k1l> hmm, server über usb. das war früher nicht möglich. k.a. ob sie das mittlerweile gefixt haben
 * bekks bräuchte da mal bitte Hilfe mit einem Selbstbau Kernel.
<bekks> Sources runtergeladen, und dann?
<iLeak> habs mit der usb version aufgegeben und werd ubuntu doch neben win7 auf den homepc ziehen
<Fuchs> bekks: entpacken, make menuconfig, make, sudo make install?  Oder nun fuer Ubuntuspezifisch? 
<Fuchs> bekks: wenn ja: Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<beaver74> k1l, ich weiss nur das ich nicht den "startup disk creator" verwenden konnte, der gab mir ein defektes iso.
<bekks> Bei make menuconfig ist schon das Problem da, da das hinterher meckert, dass unresolved dependencies bestehen, hauptsächlich bzgl.CONFIG_*DVB*
<bekks> Fuchs: Und wenn ich deinem Link weiter folge, habe ich das Problem, dass ein kernel von kernel.org kein debian/ hat und dort auch keine Dateien, die man ändern kann.
<Fuchs> uncool
<bekks> Oder muss man da wirklich stump sein, und die fünf "cat" machen, die im Wiki stehen?
<LupusE_> dann laed man den kernel von packages.debian.org/ ...? ;)
<bekks> LupusE: Wenn debian denn sowas wie einen 2.6.37-rc hätte... den ich dann noch selbst patchen kann :P
<beaver74> bekks, bin eigentlich so die letzten tage gut zurecht gekommen: kernel entpacken, "[CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2] fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=BEZEICHNUNG kernel-image kernel-headers", und dpkg -i linux-image-* und die headers installieren... fertig. 
<bekks> beaver74: Das war auch mein Ansatz - aber das hat mir keine initrd generiert.
<beaver74> bekks, ist hier durch dpkg alles ok
<LupusE> bekks: http://lupuse.org/linux/quick_n_dirty/kernel_debian ?
<LupusE> make-kpkg aus kernel-package rockt.
<beaver74> bekks, oder du konntes im imo mit update-initramfs -u -k {NEUER_KERNEL} die initrd im laufenden kernel erstellen
<beaver74> -im
<bekks> Das macht das ganze dann aber mit DKMS sehr unschön.
<beaver74> hm, das kann sein :)
<beaver74> _kann_ kA... bekks :)
 * Wedelwolf is schlafen, gn8
<beaver74> kann nur sagen das die initrd ohne probleme beim installieren vom kernel erstellt und in /boot abgelegt wurde
<LupusE> bekks: ich dachte dkms soll gerade auch bei mod-kerneln noch funktionieren.
<LupusE> hauptsache .deb.
<bekks> Ja, und dann gehen die Kopfschmerzen los, weil DKMS anspringt, wenn man VBox installiert und es bei einem Update keine "alte" Version mehr findet.
<bow__> moinsen
<bow__> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich bei c++ einen delimitter benutze?
<k1l> bow__: #c++ vlt?
<bow__> k1l: gute idee...
<leszek> hi
<dev0|iLeak> hö? wieso geht sudo ./ati-driversinastallerxyz.run nicht?
<Fuchs> darf man davon abraten? Danke. 
<dev0|iLeak> wieso is direkt von ati
<Fuchs> ist eine sehr schlechte Idee 
<dev0|iLeak> ?
<k1l> dev0|iLeak: was spricht gegen die treiber aus den quellen?
<dadrc> Eben. Für Ubuntu gibt es angepasste Treiber in den Paketquellen
<Fuchs> wird Dir beim naechsten Kernelupdate (welches sicher kommt) Deine graphische Oberflaeche zerschiessen. Willst Du das? 
<k1l> es sei denn er fummelt wieder mit anderen distris rum
<dev0|iLeak> ka ich start mal ubuntu neu aber grad machen die quellentreiber probs
<dev0|iLeak> nene
<dev0|iLeak> ah ok hat sich erledigt musste nur neustarten
<dev0|iLeak> ubuntuforum down ;O
<k1l> #ubuntuuser und dort ausheulen
<k1l> #ubuntuusers natürlich
<dev0|iLeak> :P
 * Frickelpit haut k1l
<I-Punkt> wie war nochmal die adresse des statischen wiki?
<omani> wie kann ich feststellen, ob ich sata1 oder sata2 habe?
<dev0|iLeak> hä wieso verschwindet was wieder wenn ich sudo alien xyz.rpm mache?
<I-Punkt> ok, erledigt ubuntuusers wieder online
<k1l> dev0|iLeak: warum nimmst du denn nun nen rpm paket?
<bekks> WIESO benutzt du _alien_ mit sudo?
<dev0|iLeak> python-devel gibts nur als rpm
<dauerflucher> oO
<bekks> Ja UND?
<bekks> WIESO als sudo?
<dev0|iLeak> ja wieso nicht...im zweifelsfall :P
<bekks> FAIL.
<k1l> dev0|iLeak: du zerschiest dir gerne dein system oder?
<dev0|iLeak> yepp bin eig windows user 
<dauerflucher> im zweifelsfalle macht man das umgekehrt… aber gut, wäre ja auch langweilig hier
<dev0|iLeak> was weiß ich denn
<bekks> Na dann.
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus deinen Tickets.
<dev0|iLeak> woher bekomm ich sonst die devel
<dauerflucher> dev0|iLeak: vermutlich aus den paketquellen
<dev0|iLeak> tss woher soll der 0815 user was von sudo wissen?
<dev0|iLeak> nö eben nicht
<Frickelpit> ,sudo? dev0|iLeak 
<dadrc> python-dev ←
<p0ny> dev0|iLeak: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> ,einsteiger? dev0|iLeak 
<p0ny> dev0|iLeak, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dev0|iLeak> ja
<dauerflucher> sudo apt-get install python-dev
<k1l> lies die links vom bot. und ja ich meine LESEN nich überfliegen
<k1l> und warum schaust du nicht einfach mal in den quellen
<dev0|iLeak> ne python-dev ist nicht das gleiche wie devel oder
<dauerflucher> ach, isset das nicht?
<dev0|iLeak> naja dachte ich zuerst auch
<dev0|iLeak> hm oder doch
<Frickelpit> dev0|iLeak: wofür könnte wohl dev stehen?
<dev0|iLeak> dachte wär etwas abgwandelt
<dev0|iLeak> hm
<k1l> dev0|iLeak: dann informier dich
<k1l> das mit dem raten hast du hier schon oft falsch gemacht
<dev0|iLeak> tu ich doch grade
<dauerflucher> dev0|iLeak: lern google
<dev0|iLeak> na dass mach ich doch
<dev0|iLeak> daher hab ich ja diese idee
<dev0|iLeak> :O
<dadrc> python-dev sind die Header für Python, das, was bei Suse und wahrscheinlich ein paar mehr Distros in python-devel drin ist - also mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit, das was du suchst
<dauerflucher> dadrc: ich kann dir darauf 100% geben
<dev0|iLeak> hm ok
<dauerflucher> nur will ich jetzt in der konsequenz nicht wissen, wofür er das sucht…
<dev0|iLeak> lasst euch überraschen ;P
<Frickelpit> …
<dev0|iLeak> joke
<bekks> Lieber nicht. Wir wollen ruhig schlafen.
<I-Punkt> ubuntuusers.de ist kurzzeitig offline wegen Wartungsarbeiten ---Ich drücke die Daumen für unsere fleißigen und zuverlässigen Admins...
<Frickelpit> I-Punkt: falscher channel ;)
<I-Punkt> macht nüscht, musste aber mal gesagt werden
<I-Punkt> Diese Seite und ihr Supporter seid der Grund, dass ich mittlerweile keinen Grund mehr sehe, auf andere OS zurückzugreifen. Und was nicht geht, brauche ich auch nicht -kaputtlach
<dAnjou> immer noch falscher channel
<I-Punkt> schleimmmm
<dAnjou> #ubuntuusers 
<dAnjou> geh da schleimen
<I-Punkt> ...mann dan gehts halt an frickelpit persöhnlich
<dAnjou> denn tatsächlich sind nich alle hier, die auch da sind
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: grandioser satz :P
<dAnjou> nich wahr? :P
<I-Punkt> soll ich noch irgendjemand Honig ums maul schmieren, bis mein Wiki wieder da ist? 
<dauerflucher> ,ot? I-Punkt
<p0ny> I-Punkt: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frickelpit> nein, einfach mit dem offtopic aufhören ;)
<I-Punkt> ok
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-08
<IchEsseDichAuf> hallo, wie lässt sich das programm zu einen mime typ permanent für alle user ändern?
<xecuterdiablo> hi
<xecuterdiablo> huhu, meine grafikkarte ist wohl nicht richtig beim upgrade auf 10.10 installiert worden. was kann ich tuen, damit meine ati radeon 9200 wieder richtig funktioniert? fglrxinfo zeigt an, dass alles super ist. aber ich habe verzerrtes bild und bilder laden sehr lange
<xecuterdiablo> hi trec, könntest du mir helfen?
<dev0|iLeak> kennt wer n guten ubuntu wecker ;P
<joschi> dev0|iLeak: cron + aplay ;)
<Diamond85> guten morgen.
<Diamond85> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem EggDrop und mysql und wollte deswegen hier mal fragen ob einer eine lösung für mich hat es geht darum das mysql in den standby modus geht und wollte fragen ob jemand weiß nach wieviel minuten
<joschi> Diamond85: was soll denn bitte der standby modus fuer mysql sein?
<Diamond85> also so wie ich es denke geht der sql in den away
<joschi> Diamond85: da denkst du falsch
<joschi> Diamond85: mysqld schliesst offene verbindungen nach einer bestimmten zeit, wenn diese nicht genutzt werden.
<Diamond85> und warum bekomme ich dann so eine meldung: 16:53:17 -- ( Test ) [16:53:17] Tcl error [::usercount::pub:admin]: mysqlsel/db server: MySQL server has gone away
<joschi> Diamond85: aber so etwas wie einen standby oder 'away' modus gibt es nicht
<joschi> Diamond85: weil dein eggdrop eine geschlossene verbindung weiter nutzen will
<Diamond85> achso
<Diamond85> und nach welcher zeit schliesst die verbindung?
<Diamond85> damit ich es überprüfen lassen kann!
<joschi> Diamond85: 8 stunden. http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/gone-away.html
<Diamond85> okay danke dir :)
<tobago> auf dem server ist ldap installiert. ich will nun daten zu einen person auslesen mit: "ldapsearch -x sn=schmidt" aber egal welchen surname ich probiere (selbst foo) es kommt immer der gleiche response: search: 2    result: 32 No such object
<tobago> da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?
<joschi> tobago: konfiguration von slapd? (relevanter) inhalt des DIT? logs?
<tobago> joschi: ich hab mit ldap noch nichts zu tun gehabt.
 * tobago fragt google nach slapd
<tobago> joschi: in /etc/ldap/slapd.d/ ist kein conf file, wie ich jetzt gedacht hätte.
<tobago> joschi: maaah. ich habe übrigens keine root rechte auf dem server. deshalb wohl auch keine files gesehen dort.
<joschi> tobago: dann solltest du ggf. den administrator des LDAP-servers fragen
<joschi> tobago: oder spasseshalber mal einen gescheiten LDAP client wie apache directory studio darauf loslassen.
<tobago> joschi: d.h. ih kann ldapsearch nicht benutzen?
<tobago> ich
<joschi> tobago: das hilft dir auch dabei, die richtige query zu erstellen
<joschi> tobago: doch, wenn du die credentials fuer den zugriff auf den LDAP server hast
<tobago> joschi: hab das apache directory studio gezogen und will nun verbindung aufbauen. ldap konfig wie in dem online guide. wenn ich die verbindung nun öffnen lassen will: Fehler beim Öffnen der Verbindung
<tobago>  - simple bind failed: blackserver:389
<joschi> tobago: frag den administrator des ldap servers wie er die authentifizierung konfiguriert hat
<joschi> tobago: du koenntest natuerlich auch blind herumprobieren, aber der obige vorschlag ist vermutlich schneller und verspricht einen gewissen erfolg
<tobago> joschi: jo. danke für deine hinweise.
<beaver74> Mein conky verschwindet immer wenn ich auf eine freie Fläche auf dem Desktop klicke, beim abmelden ist es dann wieder kurz zu sehen wenn die Oberfläche sich abbaut. Kann da jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich zu suchen habe um das zu lösen?
<beaver74> Das Problem scheint nicht unbekannt zu sein, finde aber nicht wirklich eine Lösung.
<Frickelpit> beaver74: paste mal die conkyrc
<beaver74> mom
<beaver74> ,paste?
<p0ny> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<beaver74> wie hieß das tool nochmal welches installiert werden konnte um zu pasten?
<Deem> beaver74: pastebinit
<rumpe1> pastebinit
<Deem> rumpe1: :P
<beaver74> ah, danke
<rumpe1> hrrhrr
<beaver74> hatte nach nopastebin gesucht xD
<beaver74> es sind drei conky config files, 1-63, -145, -ende: http://pastebin.com/rNkePen9
<black_> moin alle, welcher befehl ist es nochmal wo ich sehe welche cam im lappi ist ?
<beaver74> und die drei conky prozesse werden über dieses "script" gestartet: http://pastebin.com/cz6JBwmv
<Frickelpit> beaver74: welchen grafiktreiber hast du?
<beaver74> Frickelpit, den intel
<Frickelpit> beaver74: probier mal in den configs "own_window_type override"
<beaver74> sollte das etwa einer der macken sein die der intel treiber haben soll, ansonsten läuft der problemlos.
<beaver74> Frickelpit, ja, versuche ich mal
<Frickelpit> beaver74: und füge mal own_window_hints undecorated, below, sticky, skip_taskbar, skip_pager hinzu
<beaver74> ok
<beaver74> HAA
<Frickelpit> erklärung hier http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<beaver74> die erste option half schon, Frickelpit 
<beaver74> habe "own_window_type override" mal in eine der .conf gepackt und die bleibt nun auf dem Desktop
<beaver74> danke Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> np
<beaver74> schön, SOLVED :)
<beaver74> Frickelpit, die "own_window_hints undecorated, below, sticky, skip_taskbar, skip_pager" wird in eine Zeile geschrieben?
<Frickelpit> ja
<beaver74> ok
<Qvoodoo> hallo alle
<Qvoodoo> ich habe ein sicher sehr einfach zu lösendes problemchen ... 300 ordner in jedem steckt eine datei die heisst "test", ich möchte das die alle "text.html" heissen ... hat jemand einen tipp für die bash?
<koegs> mit find und mv :)
<k1l> Qvoodoo: für bash fragen gehst du am besten direkt zu #bash.de
<Qvoodoo> danke!
<saschas> brauche hilfe bei einer Ubuntu LTSP installation, jemand erfahrungen hier??
<Frickelpit> ,frag? saschas
<p0ny> saschas: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<saschas> o.k.
<saschas> habe 2 Ubuntu LTSP Server an der Schule laufen 10.4 mit gnome Desktop
<saschas> jetzt will ich verbieten, das die Schüler den Hintergrund, das Keyboardlayout und die Screen resolution ändern
<saschas> in KDE 3.5 ging das ja mit kiosk, wie krieg ich das für alle clients in gnome hin??
<serenity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kiosk gelesen, saschas?
<apollo13> saschas: auch gnome hat nen lockdown editor
<saschas> ja, aber ich habe ja jetzt gnome, da geht das auch irgendwie, weiss nur nicht genau wo
<apollo13> schau mal ob pessulus das kann
<apollo13> und sonst noch sabayon
<k1l> saschas: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugriff_auf_PC_einschr%C3%A4nken  vlt findest du hier anregungen
<apollo13> aber würde es nicht reichen .gconf readonly zu machen und den zugriff auf ungewollte apps/applets sperren, dann geht deoch auch nix mehr oder?
<dadrc> Readonly alleine reicht nicht, kann man ja ändern
<dadrc> ~/.gconf gehört ja dem User
<apollo13> na und? deshalb kann man es ja dennoch readonly setzen
<apollo13> aber nen kompletter lockdown mit pessulus sollte es auch tun ;)
<saschas> ohh, lockdown hört sich gut an, ich denke der Link zu pessulus hilft mir weiter, danke ;)
<saschas> so zu nem meeting, danke nochmals, cya
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: hrhr
<ko2> hallo, ich benutze ubuntu hardy heron und habe ein programm mit make installiert. Das Kompilieren ging. Allerdings kommt folgender Fehler, wenn ich die ausführbare Datei starte: "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries". Was heißt das und wie kann ich das beheben?
<Blindie_> guten tag
<Blindie_> ich hab ma ne frage
<serenity> dann frag
<Blindie_> kann man irgendwie einen proxy global in ubuntu eintragen?
<Blindie_> also das alle internetverbindungen über den proxy geleitet werden
<Blindie_> das im wiki ist immer nur teilweise und funktioniert nicht für jedes programm
<Blindie_> also den proxy in /etc/profile einzutragen
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Alternatives-Verfahren
<Blindie_> hab dan nämlich öfter time outs usw.
<ppq> achso, das geht nich? k
<ppq> das mag dann aber eher am proxy liegen :)
<Blindie_> naja teilweise
<Blindie_> z.B. kommt beim versuch den flash installer zu installieren kommt nen time out
<Blindie_> die packete werden geladen, installiert und dan versucht er sich nochmal mit nem server zu verbinden und dan kommt nen time out
<Blindie_> und ich kans nicht beenden weil er das immer wieder probiert
<k1l> hat apt nicht ne eigene conf dafür?
<Blindie_> oder nen onlineradio bekommt keine verbindung
<Blindie_> die apt.conf
<Blindie_> hab ich auch schon eingestellt
<ppq> k1l: ja, aber bei der installation von flashplugin-installer lädt wget das plugin von der adobe seite
<Blindie_> die pakete werden ja auch geladen
<k1l> ach stimmt. da kommt wget mit zum einsatz
<Blindie_> wie kann man in wget nen proxy einrichten?
<ppq> This is not the complete manual for GNU Wget.  For more complete information, including more detailed explanations of some of the options, and a number of commands available for       use with .wgetrc files and the -e option, see the GNU Info entry for wget.
<Blindie_> das problem hab ich nämlich auch bei der kde installation über den terminal, da wird glaube ich auch wget benutzt
<ppq> die .wgetrc ist vermutlich nützlich dafür
<serenity> normale Installation von apt werden nicht über wget gemacht. Das bezieht sich nur auf "Fremdpakete" wie flash, windows-Schriftarten, ...
<serenity> und kde sicherlich nicht
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> kennt wer eine moeglichkeit 3d filme unter linux zu sehen (muss nicht blueray sein, reicht film im links/rechts oder oben/unten Format)
<ppq> hm, eigentlich muss wget die *_proxy environment variables erkennen und nutzen, Blindie_. sicher, dass du die richtig exportiert hast?
<ppq> Blindie_: lies sonst mal abschnitt 8.1 in 'info wget'
<serenity> Nalkem: evtl. damit http://www.mtbs3d.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4521
<Blindie> menno
<Blindie> laptop in ruhezustand gegangen
<Blindie> wie war die konfiguratoin für wget nochmal?
<dAnjou> Blindie: `history|grep wget`
<Nalkem> serenity: ich less es mir mal durch :)
<Blindie> und dahinter dan die proxy mit user:pass@ip:port?
<ppq> Blindie: wie gesagt, 'info wget', abschnitt 8.1.
<ppq> Blindie: läuft über die http_proxy bzw https oder ftp_proxy environment variablen, die du natürlich richtig exportieren musst
<ppq> Blindie: .. wie auch im wiki beschrieben ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Alternatives-Verfahren
<dAnjou> Blindie: nein, ich dachte nur, dass du den befehl schonmal ausgeführt hast
<Blindie> nö
<Blindie> ich kann das erst heute abend testen
<Blindie> sitz grad auf der arbeit und programmiere^^
<Blindie> danke schonmal, das es wget giebt wusste ich überhaupt garnicht
<ppq> Blindie: na dann viel vergnügen beim einlesen :) ich verspreche dir, wenn du es erstmal kennst, wirst du es lieben
<Blindie> ich weiß ja welcher abschnitt^^
<Blindie> und woran kann es liegen das streams keinen kontackt mit dem internet verbunden sind? benutzen die nicht die profile datei?
<ppq> boah deine rächtschraibung tut in den augen weh, Blindie 
<ppq> was für streams meinst du denn? im browser? dann wirst du die firefox einstellungen anpassen müssen - ist auch im bereits zwei mal verlinkten artikel nachzulesen
<Blindie> autsch
 * Blindie slaps Blindie
<Blindie> radio
<Blindie> mit meridian etc.
<Blindie> firefox ist schon angepasst, damit komm ich ins internet
<ppq> dann sieh dich mal im jeweiligen programm nach proxy einstellungen um. wenns keine gibt, nutzen die die gnome- oder kde-einstellungen oder die *_proxy variablen.
<ppq> es kann auch sein, dass der proxy das schlicht nicht unterstützt
<ppq> sprich: blockt, da zu viel traffic
<Blindie> unter windows geht das ^^
<ppq> ok, dann überprüf - wie gesagt - bitte nochmal die variablen
<Blindie> ok
<ppq> wenn dus nur in die .profile eingetragen hast, heißt das nicht, das sie gleich verwendet werden - dafür musst du die noch sourcen
<ppq> ('source ~/.profile')
<Blindie> im terminal?
<ppq> wo denn sonst? :)
<Blindie> ka XD
<Blindie> würde es sich im moment eigentlich schon lohnen auf 11.04 zu updaten?
<k1l> Blindie: für dich ganz klar: NEIN
<Blindie> dan nicht
<Blindie> was hat n das eig für große änderungen bzw. verbesserungen bis auf firefox 4, libreoffice und diese netbook oberfläche?
<k1l> Blindie: alleine schon aus dem grund, dass hier nur finale versionen supportet werden. dann müsstest du ohne die hilfe hier auskommen
<k1l> ,natty? Blindie
<p0ny> Blindie: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<Blindie> ok
<spY|da> schlüsselbund authentifizierung über fprint scheint immer noch nicht zu gehen, sehe ich das richtig? oder bin ich zu blöd zum suchen? 
<Soccout> Hallo ich habe aus versehen bei Google Chrome was verstellt, nun bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Einstellungen nicht mehr gelesen werden können, ein Reinstall hilft nichts.
<Soccout> Wo kann ich die Chromeeinstellungen bei Ubuntu 1004 löschen
<Soccout> Also die mit Erweiterungen und Co.
<rumpe1> Soccout, in $HOME nach einem config-folder gucken und den verschieben/löschen
<Soccout> ok danke
<k1l> Soccout: den passenden versteckten ordner in deinem home löschen/umbennenen
<Soccout> mein home ist dann in meinem Persönlichen ordner
<Soccout> also home/julian?
<rumpe1> jepp... und die configs-ordner sind normal versteckt (also .ordnername). Strg-h in nautilus zeigt die an.
<rumpe1> wenn da nix ist, kann man auch mal in $HOME/.configs gucken
<Soccout> danke
<Frickelpit> bei chromium ists unter ~/.config
<Soccout> ja chromium klappt
<Soccout> aber chrome nicht
<Soccout> Ihr seid so geil, danke!
<rumpe1> wissen wir... das macht tausend mark
<spY|da> gibts die moeglichkeit das der schlüsselbund mit der nutzeranmeldung auto geöffnet wird?
<Blindie> lolrofl
<Blindie> woran kann es liegen das beim designe ändern der ramen gleich bleibt?
<rumpe1> designs zu ähnlich
<Blindie> nö
<Blindie> das eine is dunkel blau das andere weiß
<Blindie> der ramen bleibt dunkel blau
<Blindie> ich hab schon gehört das es irgendwas mit nem compiz modul zutun hat
<Blindie> weiß aber nicht welches
<sash_> ich hab meine platte etwas dumm partitioniert und wollte das haendisch reparieren. wenn ich aber mit fdisk eine erweiterte partition anlege, laesst es mich eine darin enthaltene logische nicht am gleichen sektor beginnen. wenn man die aber waehrend der installation anlegen laesst, ist das sehr wohl so. siehe z.b. http://paste.ubuntu.com/540987/
<sash_> auch wenn ich das mit sfdisk mache (dump file schreiben, bearbeiten, lesen lassen), laesst es das nicht zu. dumps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/540988/
<sash_> die fehlermeldung ist dann: "partition restore file has wrong size"
<sash_> mach ich irgendwas falsch?
<boerni> ja
<sash_> boerni: und zwar?
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie lässt sich das programm zu einen mime typ permanent für alle user ändern?
<fREDeriK10k> mahlzeit
<deedee_linux> hoi
<pog> arbeitet jemand mit ubuntu one, und kann mir eine rasche Zusammenfassung geben, wie man das gebraucht und installiert? 
<pog> ich hab grad den Wiki-Eintrag gesehen, somit hoffe ich, dass die Frage ueberfaellig ist.
<pog> scheint interessant, wenn man tomcat, Evolution u.a. automatisch syncen kann. 
<dAnjou> pog: tu es nicht
<dAnjou> nimm das nicht zum deployen
<greenIT> ich hab ein problem: ich kann nicht in den energiesparmodus wechseln, kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<rumpe1> greenIT, Bereitschaft?
<greenIT> rumpe1, genau den mein ich
<rumpe1> beschreib das problem näher bzw. auch, ob sich was relevantes in den logs finden lässt
<greenIT> naja, ich kann zwar in den bereitschaftsmodus wechseln, sieht auch ganz normal so aus, wie es halt aussehen soll, aber wenn ich ihn wieder aufwecken will, dann bootet er wie normal und naja... ubuntu startet halt normal... aber ich kann nicht dort fortsetzen, wo ich vorher war
<leszek> hi
<xperia> hallo allerseits. habe probleme "swftools" auf ubuntu zu kompilieren.
<xperia> Bekomme stets die Fehlermeldung "*** No rule to make target `xpdf-*tar.gz', needed by `xpdf/Gfx.cc'. Stop." => http://paste-bin.com/view/94604b8a
<xperia> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Problem beheben kann. Sieht mir schwer nach einer nicht vorhandenen pdf-dev lib ?
<mgolisch> makefile kaputt?
<mgolisch> oder da entsprechende feature wurde beim configure nicht ausgewaehlt evtl wegen fehlender abhaengigkeiten etc
<xperia> mgolish: hmmm habe es soeben per git aus dem net gesogen. configure hat keine probleme gemacht. werde halt das ganze nocheinmal neu probieren zu compilieren.
<LetoThe2nd> xperia: wenns aus dem repo kommt, wär im allgemeinen erstmal autogen angesagt, vor configure...
<LetoThe2nd> (deswegen sind trunk-checkouts auch eher was für entwickler)
<xperia> LetoThe2nd: ich habe leider swftools nicht im repo gefunden. habe extra noch einmal danach jetzt gesucht aber ebenfalls nichts gefunden. probiere nun nach diesem howto hier das ganze selbst zu kompilieren aber mir scheints es fehlt eine lib pdf dev datei
<xperia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SWFTools
<LetoThe2nd> (welcher knallkopf führt da configure und make als root aus?!?)
<xperia> das bin ich ha ha sollte man das nicht :-) dann ändere ich es halt :-)
<LetoThe2nd> xperia: der klassische dreischritt funktioniert normalerweise bei stable-releases, wo die makefiles vom entwickler passend aufbereitet wurden. bei trunk-ständen kann man sich da definitiv nicht drauf verlassen. ergo: versuchs lieber mal mit dem letzten stable, anstatt gleich auch einen dev-stand loszugehen.
<LetoThe2nd> xperia: und dann ändere den installschritt gleich mit, da gehört checkinstall hin.
<mgolisch> also wenn ich nach dem error google sagt da einer man soll da diese datei hinpacken
<mgolisch> xpdf-$version.tar.gz
<LetoThe2nd> xperia: im übrigen, wir haben auch nen wundervollen wiki-artikel zum thema selber-kompilieren...
<xperia> LetoThe2nd: okay werd ich mal checken
<greenIT> ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe plz. ich kann meinen computer zwar in bereitschaft versetzen, aber ich kann ihn nicht wieder aufwecken
<mgolisch> http://www.mail-archive.com/swftools-common@nongnu.org/msg04731.html
<LetoThe2nd> xperia: dein engagement in allen ehren, aber wenn man selber keine ahnung hat sollte man nicht unbedingt diese in wikis packen und anderen vorsetzen. die nehmen das nämlich unter umständen ernst.
<mgolisch> greenIT: wieso nicht?
<greenIT> mgolisch, keine ahnung. wenn ich ihn aus dem bereitschaftsmodus holen will, dann bootet er, als wäre er nie in bereitschaft gewesen
<mgolisch> geht er denn aus?
<greenIT> er sieht so aus, als wäre er wirklich in bereitschaft, da blinkt normalerweise immer ein licht, und das macht es auch
<mgolisch> ok
<mgolisch> und wenn du anschaltest rebootet er?
<greenIT> jup
<mgolisch> was ist das fuern laptop?
<greenIT> sony vaio vgn fw-21z
<greenIT> aber mit ubutnu 9.10 und 10.04 war es ganz normal, nur mit 10.10 geht es nicht mehr.....
<greenIT> ubuntu*
<xperia> mgolisch: besten dank für den link werde mal das ganze mehr studieren.
<xperia> LetoThe2nd: habe die Wiki seite nun überarbeitet und hoffe das ich hier swftools zum laufen bringen werde. dann sollte das compile rezept einwand frei sein auf der community wiki page
<mgolisch> du drueckst den power knopf? oder machste den deckel wieder auf?
<mgolisch> mal nur ne taste gedrueckt auf der tiptatur?
<greenIT> ich gehe im menü auf bereitschaft
<mgolisch> nee mein beim resume
<greenIT> und wenn ich ihn wieder aufwecken will, dann drücke ich einfach eine taste
<mgolisch> okay
<greenIT> meistens enter^^
<LetoThe2nd> xperia: ich hab grade mal so quick n dirty die 0.9.0 und 0.9.1 getestet zu backen. bei rennen durch configure durch und brechen dann im make ab, begleitet von ner wundervollen ladung warnungen/fehlermeldungen. so wie ich das seh, braucht man da dezentes patching, bis das überhaupt gehen kann - viel spass dabei.
<mgolisch> greenIT: hm geht denn hibernate?
<greenIT> hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.. soll ich es schnell mal probieren?
<mgolisch> hast du nvidia oder fglrx?
<greenIT> ati o/s treiber
<spoob> hallo
<xperia> LetoThe2nd: hmmm besten dank für dein feedback ! echt deprimierend das solch eine tolle software nicht einfach auf ubuntu compiliert werden kann
<spoob> wie kann ich bei thunderbird die schriftart von empfangenen nachrichten ändern? die momentane ist sehr schlecht zu lesen
<LetoThe2nd> xperia: ganz im ernst... die ausgabe des make-laufes lässt mich deutlich vermuten, dass die software alles andere als _toll_ ist, sondern eher mit mut zusammengekleistert wurde.
<greenIT> spoob, hast du eine deutsche oder eine englische version?
<ukev> LetoThe2nd, xperia wovon habt ihrs denn?
<xperia> LetoThe2nd: habe jetzt ein besseres howto gefunden => http://www.tuxfeed.it/2010/08/27/swftools-su-debian-squeezesid/
<spoob> greenIT: englische, hätte aber, wo ich schon grade am ausbessern bin, eigentlich lieber die deutsche
<xperia> mir scheint mit diesem sollte es besser gehen.
<xperia> ukev es geht um "swftools" 
<ukev> ih
<greenIT> spoob, geh mal auf edit --> preferences --> display
<ukev> flash generierung?
<ukev> wieso sollte man sowas wollen?
<LetoThe2nd> ukev: direkt von der projekseite. und wer software mit dieser menge compiler-warnings als releasetauglich ansieht.... schwache leistung.
<xperia> das ist software um swf dateien zu manipulieren im speziellen decompressing und compressing
<spoob> standard-font? hab ich schon mehrfach geändert, ändert nix
<greenIT> asso, ok...
<ukev> LetoThe2nd, ich glaub das ist sowas wie "natürliche auslese" und finde ich bei der software super angebracht :p
<spoob> greenIT: äh und nun?
<mgolisch> greenIT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9934848&postcount=43
<mgolisch> probier das mal
<mgolisch> sieht vielversprechend aus
<greenIT> mgolisch, danke
<sash_> nochmal mein problem von heute mittag: ich hab meine platte etwas dumm partitioniert und wollte das haendisch reparieren. wenn ich aber mit fdisk eine erweiterte partition anlege, laesst es mich eine darin enthaltene logische nicht am gleichen sektor beginnen. wenn man die aber waehrend der installation anlegen laesst, ist das sehr wohl so.
<xperia> okay habe jetzt alles nach diesem howto gemacht hier => http://www.tuxfeed.it/2010/08/27/swftools-su-debian-squeezesid/
<xperia> und kompiliere jetzt die sache neu. mal sehen wie das ganze in ein paar minuten aussieht. bis jetzt sieht es ordentlich aus.
<sash_> auch wenn ich das mit sfdisk mache (dump file schreiben, bearbeiten, lesen lassen), laesst es das nicht zu. dumps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/540988/
<sash_> die fehlermeldung ist dann: "partition restore file has wrong size"
<greenIT> spoob, geh auf edit --> preferences --> display und klick da mal auf advanced...
<greenIT> dann stell die fonts ein, wie sie für dich passen und schau, dass allow messages to use other fonts nicht angehakt ist, dann müsste es klappen
<spoob> super danke
<greenIT> np
<xperia> yay es funktioniert. der compiler hat soeben die stelle passiert wo er vorher abgebrochen hat. mmhhh mal sehen ob es auch bis zum ende schafft
<greenIT> mgolisch, danke für die site, jetzt geht der bereitschaftsmodus wieder :)
<xperia> LetoThe2nd: hat alles bestens geklappt ! => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SWFTools
<xperia> mgolish: besten dank für die Hilfe !
<Neutrum> Nabend, ich habe heute nochmal 2 Fragen. Ich habe Xubuntu 10.10 auf einen USB-Stick installiert und will ihn mnorgen an einen PC mit Diskettenlaufwerk anschließen. Kann ich dann das Diskettenlaufwerk problemlos nutzen oder muss ich dafür noch Einstellungen in der fstab vornehmen? Der PC über den Xubuntu installiert wurde hatte kein Diskettenlaufwerk..
<Neutrum> Und die zweite Frage lautet, funktioniert es bei Version 10.10 immer noch den Fritz WLAN-Stick mithilfe von ndis-gtk und dem Windowstreiber zum Laufen zu bringen?
<ppq> Neutrum: also das mit dem diskettenlaufwerk müsste imho eigentlich gehen. 
<fp_> Hallo miteinander. Mein MB hat einen RAID-Controller mit 2 HDDs dran. Ubuntu (dmesg) zeigt mir jede Platte einzeln an, spiegelt der Raid (1) trotzdem?
<Neutrum> ppq: Danke für die Info.
<fp_> Unter Windows wurde der Raid (korrekt) als eine Platte angezeigt.
<dominik_> hm gibts für pulseaudio auch so ein terminal comando wie damals bei alsamixer?
<ThreeM> wenn ich ein apt-get dist-upgrade mache, mache ich damit automatisch ein distributuinsupdate? also von 6.06 auf 7.04 z.b.?
<k1l> ThreeM: nein
<ThreeM> ich habe hier einen server den ich aktualisieren muss, es werden aber einige pakete zurückgehalten, ich habe nun ein apt-get upgrade gemacht
<ThreeM> kann ich nun ohne bedenken ein dist-upgrade hinterher schieben?
<ThreeM> also "ohne bedenken" im sinne von die ausgabe von apt-get -u dist-upgrade anschauen und dann aktualisieren?
<k1l> ThreeM: dist-upgrade soll eher zurückgehaltene probleme "reinprügeln" obwohl noch nicht alle abhängigkeiten klar sind
<ThreeM> aber wenn ich nur stable sourcen enutze? wie kommt es dann zustande das pakete zurückgehalten werden?
<k1l> ThreeM: ich kenne nicht die genauen hintergründe. aber zb. kleine verwaiste abhängigkeiten könnten sowas auslösen.
<ThreeM> also eher das dist-upgrade sein lassen?
<xperia> damjan: napraviv pred nekolku miniti eden howto na ubuntu help => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SWFTools
<radoe> ThreeM: was wird denn zurückgehalten und was würde bei einem dist-upgrade zusätzlich passieren (würden Pakete entfernt oder weitere dazuinstalliert?)
<xperia> ehh sorry zu viele channels und sprachen :-)
<ThreeM> zurückgehalten werden pakete wie: bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-0 libisccfg1 linux-headers-server linux-image-server openssh-client openssh-server
<radoe> ThreeM: apt-get -us upgrade und apt-get -us dist-upgrade in den Paste, bitte.
<ThreeM> k mom
<ThreeM> radoe : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399390/
<ThreeM> da
<ThreeM> hilft die ausgabe radoe ?
<radoe> ThreeM: ja.
<ThreeM> und meinst ich kann das ohne schmerzen machen?
<hinogi> ich hab folgendes benutzt um meine Wlan Karte ans laufen zu bekommen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380 hat auch funktioniert, allerdings nach einem ubuntu update gings wieder nicht
<radoe> ThreeM: das mit linux-headers-server linux-image-server ist klar: Das sind Metapakete, es gibt gerade neue Kernel, die neue Paketnamen haben - linux-headers-2.6.15-55 linux-headers-2.6.15-55-server linux-image-2.6.15-55-server. upgrade installiert nie nimmer nicht Pakete die vorher nicht drauf waren, deshalb hält es die Metapakete zurück.
<radoe> ThreeM: das ist also normal.
<radoe> ThreeM: openssh-client openssh-server
<radoe> ThreeM: werden wegen dem neuen (!) openssh-blacklist zurückgehalten (das paket gibt es seit 2008...)
<hinogi> gibt es eine möglichkeit rauszufinden wieso meine wlan karte bcm4313 nicht korrekt funktioniert oder woran es liegt das nicht nach netzen gescanned wird?
<ThreeM> da das openssh-blacklist nicht installiert ist, gibts auch keine euen openssh-server und client pakete richitg?
<radoe> ThreeM: die Bind pakete wegen der neueren libdns23 aus den bind Sourcen.
<hdp> hinogi, Treiber wurde korrekt geladen?
<radoe> ThreeM: aus meiner Sicht ist das OK, gibt halt neue Kernel und damit einen Reboot.
<hinogi> also die treiber tauchen auf jeden fall aktiv unter additional drivers auf
<ThreeM> ok
<ThreeM> also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, reboot und gut
<hdp> hinogi, ich weiß nicht wo du jetzt "additional drivers" siehst, darum prüfe einfach, ob das Kernelmodul geladen wurde.
<hinogi> und wo tu ich das?
<radoe> ThreeM: ich würde mir eher Gedanken machen, warum openssh-blacklist nicht drauf war. Die openssh Pakete hängen seit mehr als 2 Jahren davon ab...
<ThreeM> radoe: vielen dank, nu hab ich auch den unterschied zwischen upgrade und dist-upgrade besser verstanden :)
<ThreeM> das system wurde vor 3 jahren installiert und dann nie wieder angefasst
<hinogi> evtl. liegts an der firmware da steht nämlich N/A unter lshw -C network
<Henso> hat jmd evtl. eine htc sync alternative?
<hinogi> aber wie lad ich die firmware
<hdp> Darum kümmert sich der Treiber - sofern er denn korrekt geladen wird.
<radoe> ThreeM: dann würde ich noch aufpassen, ob du nicht auch noch neue ssh Hostkeys bekommst und ob du auf diesem System SSH-keys für Nutzer generiert hast. 
<k1l> Henso: google. (ist ja meist nen android handy bei htc) ansonste hier: http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=htc%20sync&area=forum
<hinogi> hmm dann wird da wohl was nicht korrekt geladen
<moritz__> hi
<radoe> ThreeM: weil - die Kiste sieht wie ein heisser Kandidat für http://www.debian.org/security/key-rollover/ aus. Alt genug ist sie und wenn sich seit 2008 keiner dafür interessiert hatte hat sicher auch keiner nach den Schlüsseln gesehen...
<Henso> k1l: thx
<hinogi> und wie seh ich ob der treiber korrekt geladen wird ?
<hinogi> ok jetzt gehts wieder glaub ich
<rumpe1> wie kann am geschicktesten aus avis "normale" dvds erstellen?
<jokrebel> rumpe1: Googlen nach "avi to dvd convert ubuntu wiki" liefert mencoder und avieomux (und einiges mehr)
<jokrebel> avideomux
<rumpe1> wollte eigentlich empfehlungen :)
<rumpe1> aber danke
<jokrebel> rumpe1: hab nur avideomux mal benutzt und war ganz ok (hat auf anhieb funktioniert und ne brauchbare DVD geliefert, die im DVD-Player sofort lief) - Empfehlungen kann ich aber nicht wirklich geben, da ich sehr wenig anderweitige Erfahrung habe.
<jokrebel> .oO( wenn Dir das als Empfehlung vielleicht reicht… )
<rumpe1> ah.. ok, tnx. Werde das weiterleiten ^^
<jokrebel> rumpe1: ansonsten warten - vielleicht kommt ja noch ne "kompetetere" Antwort
<nexx> rumpe1: probiere mal DeVeDe
<nexx> hab das ewig genutzt, ist stabil und flott
<nexx> rumpe1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Authoring
<rumpe1> nexx, werds mir mal angucken.. tnx
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> gibt es eine software mit der ich mein htc steuern kann und vom pc sms tippen kann und dieses über mein handy verschicke?
<peter____> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Anwendungen_f%C3%BCr_Mobilger%C3%A4te
<peter____> in der theorie auf jeden fall, siehe link. bei mir hats aber nicht geklappt
<kempo> peter____: ok hab ne app: gnome-phone-manager, geht das aber auch wnen ich das über usb anschliesse an den rechner?
<peter____> nö, aber das sieht man doch rechts in der spalte
<peter____> was hastn fürn htc gerät?
<kempo> htc hd2
<kempo> ist jetzt auch per bluetooth verbunden aber kann die option "nachricht schicken" nicht anwenden
<jokrebel> kempo: PdaNet kann das glaub ich - ist hier aber total OT
<kempo> totaler OT
<kempo> was meinst du damit?
<jokrebel> ,ot?
<p0ny> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<kempo> aso 
<peter____> wieso isn das ot? ist doch support. er hat das problem das er das machen will und es nicht geht und fragt wie =.0
<Wedelwolf> pdanet wär OT 
<peter____> darf ich fragen was pdanet ist oder ist das ot? ;-)
<k1l> peter____: http://www.google.com/search?q=pdanet
<peter____> okay, da hatte ich schon geguckt, aber das schien mir dann doch zu wenig mit dem vorher diskutierten zu tun haben als das das gemeint sein könnte
<jokrebel> PdaNet ist eine Software um sich von einem (Windows)PC aus mittels Tethering über das Android-Handy ins Internet einzuloggen (und kann nebenbei IIRC auch SMS versenden) und hat absolut nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun… <END OffTopic>
<Tjong> Weiß irgendjemand wie man bei Pidgin beim IRC Protokoll deaktivieren kann, dass die "betreten/verlassen" Nachrichten angezeigt werden?
<Frickelpit> Tjong: geht ganz einfach, terminal auf und dann 'sudo apt-get install xchat' tippen *scnr*
<deedee_linux_> hm kann mir wer helfen, Cal++ zu installieren? beim kompilieren kommt immer -> http://pastebin.com/bx5qNPqT
<Tjong> war ja klar :P
<deedee_linux_> AtiStreamSdk is eigentlich eingerichtet
<Fuchs> Tjong: http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/irchelper  
<Tjong> Ich mags nur lieber wenn ich einfach nur ein Chatprogramm hab ;)
<Fuchs> Tjong: oder alternativ einen vernuenftigen IRC Client nutzen und nicht den Dreck. 
<Tjong> ok... oO also Dreck find ichs jetzt nicht, es funktioniert und reicht für meine Bedürfnisse, meistens zumindest ;)
<peter____> bei mir nicht, msn und google klappt nicht
<Fuchs> Tjong: als IM Client ist es gut, fuer IRC ist es, wie jeder andere IM Client auch, absolut ungeeignet. Und es bringt viele Gewohnheiten aus IM ins IRC, die hier schlicht als unhoeflich gelten. 
<Tjong> ok... war ich jetzt gerade unhöflich? Wenn ja dann denk ich mal drüber nach ;)
<k1l> deedee_linux_: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/c%2B%2B-unter-ubuntu-1/#post-1312422
<deedee_linux_> hm? benutze doch eh cmake . ?
<drakooner> hi! Aus iwelchen Gründen mache ich wohl gerade beim blacklisten iwas falsch…?  ich habe 'blacklist agpgart' unter /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf eingetragen, trotzdem liefert mir 'lsmod | grep agp' immer wieder agpgart  AAARG! Ist Lucid da anders? Was mach ich falsch?
<jokrebel> iwi iwo iwer? gibts das auch in Duetsch?
<drakooner> Naja… Entladen von Kernelmodulen funktioniert i.d.R. über /etc/modules/blacklist… .conf. Dort habe ich agpgart gelistet. Trotzdem  wird das Modul agpgart immer noch geladen! (neu gestartet ist der Rechner…)
<jokrebel> drakooner: klappt denn ein sudo modprobe -r deinmodul
<drakooner> jokrebel: Negativ Ergebnis ist:  FATAL: Module agpgart is in use.
<drakooner> ich hab das ganze aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/nvidia/nvidia#Ab-Lucid-Lynx-10-04-2 … Hab es mir also nicht selber ausgedacht …
<LetoThe2nd> wie kann ich tracen, was ein ein programm alles aufruft, und mit welchen parametern? am besten inklusive kindprozessen.
<radoe> LetoThe2nd: strace. 
<drakooner> Hm… hab vielleicht gerade die Lösung gefunden… werds mal über ein update von initramfs versuchen…
<LetoThe2nd> radoe: war auch mein erster versuch, leider nicht zielführend. oder gibts da nen parameter für kindprozesse? *man such*
<jokrebel> drakooner: Du hast alle 3 in der /e/m/blacklist eingetragen?
<drakooner> jupp
<radoe> LetoThe2nd: -f 
<drakooner> okay… bin weg, meld mich nach dem Neustart wieder.
<LetoThe2nd> radoe: tnx
<radoe> LetoThe2nd: man strace hüpft zu dem parameter sogar direkt wenn man nach 'child process' sucht.
<LetoThe2nd> radoe: jo, habs mittlerweile auch.
<drakooner> OK, Die Lösung heißt 'sudo update-initramfs -u' Schönen Abend noch… ;-) 
<LetoThe2nd> radoe: yeehaw.. knapp 9MByte trace. freude.
<deedee_linux_> hm, wenn ich ne environement variable (mit export) setze, dann müsste sie doch eig. bei "echo $xyzVariable" ausgespuckt werden? da kommt aber nur ne leerzeile?!
<jokrebel> gn8
<bullgard> Wenn ich OO.o-Base aufrufe über das Menü, zeigt 'ps aux' an, daß das Kommando /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -base <path zur odb-datei> -splash-pipe=5 aufgerufen worden ist. Was wird  hier durch "-splash-pipe=5" bewirkt?
<deedee_linux> was ist denn so geläufig als temperatur kontrollprogramm? bzw was is eurer erfahrung nach besser? xsensors, computertemp oder gibts was besseres?
<Frickelpit> conky
<markus_> Nabend
<markus_> Hab gerade Xchat-Gnome installiert. jemand hier, der mir ein tutorial für den richtigen umgang mit irc empfehlen kann?
<Fuchs> ,irc? markus_ 
<p0ny> markus_, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> erster Schritt: wirf den Muell Xchat-gnome runter
<k1l> markus_: xchat ist wesentlich besser ohne das -gnome
<Fuchs> zweiter Schritt: bitte komm mit einem guten Client zurueck und frag in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<markus_> oh weiha
<markus_> danke und cya
<drivin> Hallo. Ich benötige etwas Hilfe bei der Wiedergabe eines mkv Files. Ich nutze zum Abspielen einen Atom 330, der ziemlich konstant bei 110% CPU Auslastung läuft. Seltsamerweise hängt der Film von Zeit zu Zeit etwas oder bildet aber Artefakte. Lässt sich dieses Verhalten irgendwie abstellen?
<k1l> 110%?
<k1l> drivin: aber die atom cpu ist ja nicht grade die schnellste. wenn die graka, bzw der chip, da nicht arbeit abnimmt sieht es meist ruckelig aus.
<k1l> drivin: aber ich würde als erstes mal compiz ausmachen.
<drivin> k1l, die graka ist eine geforce 9400. compiz ist bei mir generell aus.
<drivin> k1l, gucke grad mal quer beet durch die einstellungen der karte. mit 40°C scheint die nicht viel zu tun zu haben. muss dort noch irgend etwas aktiviert werden?
<k1l> wie sieht es mit vdpau aus? unterstützt das die karte?
<drivin> k1l, soweit ich weiss ja, ist eines dieser lustigen zotac boards...
<drivin> k1l, wie lässt sich das denn explizit aktivieren? per xorg.conf, oder nur in dem hausgemachten nvidia müll?
<k1l> welchen treiber nutzt du denn?
<deedee_linux> uff, schaffe es nicht die sensors der tempanzeige zu starten...hab alles so gemacht wies im wiki steht, aber seht selbst: http://pastebin.com/a8mZBxga
<drivin> k1l, den proprietären
<drivin> k1l, meinst du der fglrx wäre eine sinnige alternative?
<k1l> den aus den quellen? welchen davon? oder von der hp?
<drivin> k1l, der kommt aus dem repo.
<zLouD> Hey, hat hier jemand Flash Player Square 10.2 (32bit) <d151?
<deedee_linux> uff, schaffe es nicht die sensors der tempanzeige zu starten -> http://pastebin.com/a8mZBxga (Ubuntu10.10/64bit)
<k1l> drivin: welchen hast du denn genau?
<k1l> glaube vdpau gibts erst seit den 180er treibern. aber das ist nicht mein spezialgebiet. da muss ich leider weiter passen
<k1l> deedee_linux: hat du gelesen, was da als fehlermeldung kommt?
<deedee_linux> äh is für mich cryptisch
<deedee_linux> habs genau nach wiki gemacht
<deedee_linux> neustart hab ich auch schon hinter mir
<zLouD> Das ist kein Windows
<zLouD> Außerdem steht da doch dass du service nutzen sollst
<zLouD> man 8 service
<k1l> deedee_linux: fehlermeldungen sind nicht einfach zum wegklicken
<drivin> k1l, das ist der 260.19.06.
<deedee_linux> da gibts nix zum wegklicken is konsole...wo steht da was von man8 service? bin ich blind
<k1l> drivin: dann wende dich mal ans forum, hier weiss wohl grade keiner weiter
<zLouD> k1l: oder in dem Fall, zum wegrebooten
<drivin> k1l, lt. Synaptic bringt der die vdpau librarys mit.
<k1l> deedee_linux: "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<k1l> utility, e.g. service module-init-tools start"
<zLouD> drivin: probier mal die beta treiber
<deedee_linux> k1l dann guck dir mal meine paste genau an...das hab ich doch gemacht
<deedee_linux> "deedee_linux@deedee-linux:~$ /etc/init.d/module-init-tools start"
<drivin> zLouD, auch eine möglichkeit.
<drivin> zLouD, 
<drivin> zLouD, ich versuchs mom
<zLouD> Ich hab gerade 260.19.26-1 ausm AUR drin
<zLouD> läuft wie ne eins
<zLouD> Du musst aber wahrscheinlich den kernel neu bauen wenn du vom Source baust
<zLouD> deedee_linux: yo probiers mal mit service
<deedee_linux> zLouD da passiert auch nix ("sudo service module-init-tools start" -> "sensors" -> no sensors found)
<deedee_linux> äh bzw ohne sudo gleiche fehlermeldung
<zLouD> hast acpi acpid installiert?
<deedee_linux> äh ka ubuntu standard install im bios wars aktiviert
<deedee_linux> hm, könntest recht haben
<zLouD> wäre reiner zufall
<LupusE_> deedee_linux: es gibt unter anderem das programm 'sensors-detect' (aus dem paket lm-sensors)
<deedee_linux> yo LupusE das hab ich ja
<deedee_linux> hm, bei dmesg kam das hier raus -> http://pastebin.com/Kxab7XCR
<deedee_linux> hm scheint n problem mit msi boards zu sein?
<zLouD> kein Peil :)
<deedee_linux> sagt google ;O
<deedee_linux> yo scheint halt leider so zu sein (http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.sensors/23251)
<drivin> ist es eigentlich normal, dass wenn man gdm killt die wlanverbindung mit flöten geht?
<deedee_linux> naja kann man nix machen
<k1l> drivin: bei einem gdm kill, wird der xserver neugestartet. also alle programme beendet
<drivin> k1l, sprich man müsste mit den wlantools, deren namen mir grad abhanden gekommen ist, die verbindung konfigurieren und nicht über diese kliki bunti frontends.
<k1l> über die network interfaces. aber dein irc programm wird trotzdem geschlossen bei einem x-restart
<drivin> davon mal ab, dass ich mir eben zu allem überfluss auf dem falschen rechner gdm abgeschossen habe.
<drivin> k1l, ja dem bin ich mir bewusst.
<zLouD> drivin: Verbinde dich doch über iwconfig
<zLouD> oder wpa_supplicant
<drivin> zLouD, iwconfig hatte ich gesucht ;)
<drivin> zLouD, habe eh noch eine netzwerk strippe liegen. schiebe den treiber einfach per scp hoch
<zLouD> drivin: klappts mit den beta treibern?
<drivin> zLouD, muss grad mal in die logs gucken, scheint das modul nicht zu laden...
<zLouD> Haste geschaut ob X das richtige läd?
<drivin> zLouD, Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module - usw
<zLouD> und wieso?
<zLouD> Hast du nvidia-beta und nvidia-beta-utils?
<zLouD> Hast du das alte Modul aus dem System entfernt?
<drivin> zLouD, sinngemäß: client hat version 1, aber kernel modul version 0
<drivin> zLouD, sind scheinbar noch leichen vom .deb
<zLouD> x_x
<drivin> zLouD, 2mins, dann "sollte" es funktionieren
<zLouD> diese sind --- gleich --- vorbei !!! :P
<zLouD> drivin: Wie schauts aus, ha ha ha? :P
<drivin> zLouD, ein Atom braucht beim compilieren seine zeit ;)
<zLouD> pffrtt
<zLouD> :P
<zLouD> drivin: Du, wie viel kerne hat das teil?
<zLouD> Und wie viele jobs lässt du laufen?
<drivin> zLouD, 2kerne + ht
<zLouD> und wie viele jobs laufen?
<drivin> zLouD, was heißt hier jobs, ist der installer.
<zLouD> Ja aber du kompilierst doch <_>
<zLouD> Kannste net irgendwas übergeben?
<drivin> zLouD, naja -der installer frickelt die kernel module zusammen
<drivin> zLouD, das ist auch durch
<drivin> zLouD, aber mit dem Laden haperts...
<zLouD> Hmm
<drivin> zLouD, per ssh komm ich drauf, die terms kann ich allerdings nicht (mehr) wechseln. Das einzige was ich zu Gesicht bekomme ist der Ladebildschirm.
<duffduffduff> hallo, wo befindet sich auf einer deutschen tastatur mit eingestelltem englischen tastatur layout das pipe-zeichen  " | "  ?
<Blindie_> nabend
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-09
<MrCatEye> hallo, ich würde gerne wieder 2 Arbeitsflächen haben. Ich hatte das irgendwann auf eine Arbeitsfläche reduziert
<MrCatEye> mit Hilfe des Applet läßt sich da leider nichts mehr einstellen
<MrCatEye> und Compiz läßt mich nicht die Anzahl erhöhen
<MrCatEye> was kann ich jetzt machen
<MrCatEye> ?
<zLouD> MrCatEye: Haste den Arbeitsflächenumschalter?
<MrCatEye> jepp es lag an Compiz, ich musste "desktop-Tafeln" aktivieren
<MrCatEye> dann erst lies sich die Arbeitsfläche umschalten
<MrCatEye> der Arbeitsflächenumschalten in Compiz selbst ist aus
<MrCatEye> komisch, ich hab nur das Applet unten in der Leiste
<MrCatEye> wichtig ist, dass es funktioniert, leider hatte ich gehofft, dass ich den Hintergrund separat einstellen kann
<Alpenmilch> Guten Morgen alle Miteinander
<boscowitch> mein kopf
<boscowitch> aua
<boscowitch> meine augen 
<boscowitch> arrrg
<boscowitch> morn
<boscowitch> die ganze nacht mit shit debianizing rumgeschlagen um endlich 2 verkümmelte 32 und 64bit maverick debs zu bekommen
<boscowitch> achja in schroots under ner anderne distro
<Deem> o_O
<bolder> moin @ all
<Fusskrank> moin da drinnen
<bolder> moin Fusskrank 
<bolder> hihi
<foxit> hi
<bolder> hi foxit 
<f31n1> hey leute, ist das nur bei mir so oder gitbs mit dem flashplayer unter ubuntu probleme? sobald ich mehrere browserfenster bzw mehere flash contents mir anzeigen lasse stürtzt dieser ab und ich muss ff restarten damit ich wieder flash contents sehen kann ...
<nevchen> flash macht doch eigentlich recht oft probleme
<nevchen> f31n1,  also nix neues
<f31n1> nevchen: -.- alles klar thx
<nevchen> aber kannst ja mal den firefox mit der konsole aufmachen
<nevchen> evtl. gibt es hinweise was klemmt
<nevchen> bzw. wieso er abstürzt
<nevchen> fehlermeldungen etc.
<nevchen> flash hängt auch ein wenig von einem leistungsfähigen rechner ab
<rumpel__> f31n1, wenns wichtig ist.. probier mal chrome. Der bringt eine eigene flash-engine mit, die etwas besser ist .. hat für mich zumindest so den Anschein.
<nevchen> f31n1,  genau oder mal nen anderen browser probieren
<f31n1> nevchen: passt das mit der console werd ich auf jeden fall probieren und wenn ich daraus nicht schlau werd nehm ich nen anderen browser zum testen :)
<f31n1> danke euch :)
<nevchen> f31n1,  zwar nicht die beste lösung aber bitte :)
<nevchen> also die zufriedenstellende mein ich ^^
<fist> hey, ich bekomme beim laden meiner FTP daten folgenden fehler: http://pastebin.com/ZenpYDP1
<f31n1> nevchen: ja aber eine mit der ich weiter schaun kann :)
<fist> das ist die ausgabe, wenn passive mode auf ON steht .. fuer OFF renne ich immer in ein timeout
<fist> genauer gesagt (passive mode oFF): Could not accept a data connection: Connection timed out.
<fist> keiner eine idee?
<iskywalker> hi!
<iskywalker> Ich bin mit dem ath5k treiber für artheros AR2413 unterwegs, leider fährt die karte mit handgezogener bremse, my netbook ist viel schneller im internet unterwegs als mein desktop...
<iskywalker> nicht mal youtube kann ich sehen, weil den cache nicht vollkriegt
<iskywalker> jemand eine idee?
<iskywalker> oft bevor es berg ab geht kriege ich noch die meldung: ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo
<witchdoc> moin moin
<witchdoc> iskywalker: jumbo geht nicht mit wireless
<witchdoc> das ist wie autoreifen am fahrrad
<witchdoc> sieht doof aus und passt nicht
<notaguest> hi leute! ich bräuchte hilfe bei meiner grafikkarte. bekomme kein soundsignal über hdmi. habe eine geforce g210. habe schon ein wenig gegoogled. da ich aber nichts von computern verstehe konnte ich mit den google ergebnissen nicht viel anfangen
<witchdoc> notaguest: haste nen geek in deiner nähe der es dir übersetzt?
<witchdoc> notaguest: so schlimm kann es nicht sein wenn du "irc" gefunden hast, stell dein licht nicht unter den scheffel
<notaguest> ein freund hat mit linux installiert. der löst normalerweise meine computerprobleme. da er keine zeit hatte meinte er ich soll es hier versuchen da die leute hier wohl sehr hilfsbereit sind :)
<witchdoc> stimmt
<notaguest> was ist ein geek?
<witchdoc> was dein freund ist
<serenity> Nur Computersachen und andere Dinge (die normale Menschen wenig interessieren) im Kopf
<witchdoc> ein meist etwas rundlicher, mann, zwischen 18 und 45 der viel mit technik und wenig mit menschen am hut hat
<rumpel__> ... off-topic... btw. geek!=nerd
<notaguest> achso ich dachte das nennt man nerd :)
<witchdoc> rumpel__: ah definier bitte den unterschied
<serenity> ,ot?
<p0ny> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<witchdoc> notaguest: beschreib mal welche Ubuntu version du hast
<witchdoc> ,ot?
<p0ny> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<notaguest> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek
<witchdoc> ,version?
<p0ny> Sorry witchdoc, ich weiss nichts ueber version, ich verbinde aber 61 Dinge mit version. Nutze 'p0ny, suche version' zum suchen nach Informationen
<notaguest> weiß ich gar nicht
<witchdoc> p0ny , suche version?
<p0ny> Sorry witchdoc, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber suche version
<notaguest> bin jetzt so weit dass mir die sachen über aplay -l angezeigt werden
<k1l> notaguest: welches ubuntu benutzt du?
<notaguest> wo kann ich das sehen?
<witchdoc> notaguest: das ist ne nvidia oder?
<notaguest> ja
<notaguest> eine g210
<k1l> cat /etc/lsb-release
<witchdoc> pony, suche nvidia
<witchdoc> ach
<hoopalong> Das erinnert mich an alte Zeiten ... "Was fuer einen Computer hast du?" "Einen grauen!" (nicht boes gemeint) ;)
<witchdoc> p0ny, suche nvidia
<notaguest> DISTRIB_ID=LinuxMint
<notaguest> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10
<notaguest> DISTRIB_CODENAME=julia
<notaguest> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Linux Mint 10 Julia"
<notaguest> das steht da
<witchdoc> aha - was immer das auch ist
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<k1l> notaguest: du nutzt kein ubuntu, sondern ein linux mint. wende dich bitte an deren support, da sie einiges an ubuntu verändern
<witchdoc> ,nvidia-Grafikkarten
<notaguest> das ist jetzt kein ubuntu was ich drauf habe?
<k1l> ,nvidia? witchdoc 
<p0ny> witchdoc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<witchdoc> notaguest: ja du hast ein derivat drauf
<k1l> notaguest: nein, es ist abgewandelt. da aber nur die wissen, was sie abwandeln frag bitte die jungs direkt
<notaguest> komisch ich habe meinen kollegen eigentlich gesagt gehabt dass er ubuntu installieren soll
<witchdoc> notaguest: sozusagen nicht den VW (ubuntu) sondern den Skoda 
<serenity> also eine geänderte Version, welche in der Basis von Ubuntu abstammt
<notaguest> also eine billig version?
<serenity> nein
<notaguest> ok ich suche dann mal den channel von denen
<serenity> einfach anderes
<notaguest> könnte ich jetzt auch einfach ubuntu installieren?
<witchdoc> notaguest: oder www.ubuntu.com und mal mit der livecd gucken
<rumpel__> notaguest, manche werfen die derivate gerne in einen topf und bezeichnen alle als "ubuntu" .. für support sind die unterschiede allerdings relevant
<witchdoc> und wenns gefällt installieren
<bolder> am ende fragt man sich aber was besser funzt
<rumpel__> ,funzt? bolder 
<p0ny> Sorry rumpel__, ich weiss nichts ueber funzt, ich assoziiere aber confen und funzen damit
<notaguest> gibt es da denn große unterschiede?
<rumpel__> ,funzen? bolder 
<p0ny> bolder: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<k1l> notaguest: das ist besser etwas für den offtopic channel, dass zu diskutieren.
<bolder> ups trannslate funzt = funktioniert
<rumpel__> bolder, schon klar ^^
<bolder> wirklich+
<notaguest> ok
<notaguest> trotzdem danke
<notaguest> ich versuche es dann mal dort
<notaguest> bye
<neti> hi, hat jemand schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit dem rewrite von nginx
<Deem> ,frag? neti 
<p0ny> neti: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<neti> nginx config datei: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399392/
<deedee_linux> lol immer wenn ich "Orte/FestplatteABC" auswähle, wird der vlc player geöffnet statt der platte...wo kann man das umstellen? hatte mal auf ne video-datei ohne endung "immer mit vlc öffnen" angewendet und denke das es daran liegt
<neti> ich möchte alle php endungen in html umleiten per rewrite
<neti> nun leider funktioniert das nicht so ganz und jedesmal kommt ein 404 fehler von seitens nginx
<mgolisch> wozu ist das gut?
 * deedee_linux hat die lösung im forum gefunden, nvm
<neti> mgolisch meinst du mich?
<pog> gibt es in Ubuntu eine *einfache* Moeglichkeit, den USB Auto-Mount temporaer zu unterdruecken
<mgolisch> neti: ja
<Frickelpit> pog: per gconf
<neti> mgolisch, möchte leserliche links erstellen lassen
<pog> danke, werd dem mal nachgehen.
<neti> die einfach besser zu merken sind als ein index.php?id=a&aktion=bla&foo=bar
<mgolisch> ah verstehe
<mgolisch> und die regel ist so richtig?
<mgolisch> zumindest zu der url die du eben gepostet hast scheint die regel nicht zu passen
<neti> ja ich möchte erst einmal alle php in .html datein umleiten
<neti> als kleiner test nur dieser funktioniert schonmal nicht so ganz
<neti> das errorlog sagt natürlich das die seite nicht vorhanden ist
<mgolisch> es gibt die php datei aber?
<neti> index.php gibt es
<neti> sobald ich aber index.html eingebe sagt er mir die datei gibt es nicht
<pog> bin grad im man von e2fsck, vor lauter Parametern finde ich nicht, wie ich promts auf y automatisch durchfuehren kann. Weiss es gar jemand?
<mgolisch> -y ?
<mgolisch> das gibts eigentlich bei allen fscks
<rumpel__> so unübersichtlich ist "man e2fsck" wirklich nicht ^^
<mgolisch> das beantwortet alle promts mit yes
<pog> mgolisch: ja, genau, danke
<mgolisch> steht bei mir ganz unten als lezte option
<mgolisch> bei debian zumindest kein ubuntu am start hier
<pog> rumpel__:  so ein Bsp. mit dem was man so allg. braucht, waere immer auch gut.
<pog> aber o.k.
<pog> das ext4 scheint noch sensibel auf beschaediungen.
<anger78> moin! ich hab ne Frage zum Schlüsselbund bei ubu 10.10 32 und zwar: Wenn ich direkt nach dem Start sobald die Abfrage erscheint das PW eingebe ists ok, warte ich aber ca. 20 Sekunden muss ich das Passwort 3x eingeben bevors läuft
<neti> anger78 bei ubuntu 9 wars bei mir auch ähnlich da musste ich das richtig passwort eintragen und glecihzeitig esc drücken sonst kam ich nimmer rein..
<pog> ist es ein Risiko e2fsck zu unterbrechen, dann mit der -y Option zu starten?
<anger78> neti: und hast du das irgendwie gelöst? oder hats sich mit dem Update erledigt ? :)
<neti> ach ich habs komplett runter gehauen und ubuntu 10 drauf gemacht seitdem läuft alles
<pog> na, minutenlang auf der j-Taste ist auch noch eine Moeglichkeit...
<neti> außer der nginx:(!
<anger78> neti: neu installieren wär aber schon etwas blöd
<neti> naja ich hab ja kaum was drauf
<neti> c progs und paar php scripts
<mgolisch> neti: vermutlich ist dein regex falsch
<mgolisch> :)
<neti> aber unter apache geht sie ja auch:(!
<neti> ok dann probier ich es mal anders
<neti> mgolisch rewrite^/index.html$ index.php last;
<neti> müsste ja dann so klappen?
<mgolisch> wobei mein regextester scheint dein regex zu moegen
<mgolisch> er matcht index und das replacement macht daraus index.php
<neti> No input file specified. 
<pog> ich hab MountManager 0.2.6. installiert, vielleicht kann man ueber den gewisse Defaults setzen. Ich glaube mein Problem ist grad, dass die Paritionen gemountet werden, und deswegen mache ich mir die Paritionen kaputt...
<mgolisch> zumindest matcht er auf nur index.html
<neti> ja
<neti> aber nginx nicht
<neti> ich hab das jetzt mal andes gemacht
<mgolisch> ka ob nginx wirklich nur das dem regex vorwirft
<neti> mit rewrite index.html $ index.php
<mgolisch> zb /index.html geht nicht
<k1l> pog: was machst du da?
<neti> dann kommt bei mir No input file specified.  das raus:(
<neti> kann sein das die compilierung nicht alle libs hatte?
<pog> bin am experimentieren, wie man qemu im Background starten koennte (nur hab ich mir offenbar die Test-Installationen kaputt gemacht:-)
<mgolisch> ist halt nun die frage was welchen string nginx da wirklich an den regex verfüttert
<mgolisch> ob da der / mit drin ist oder sogar noch mehr
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> kenn nginx nicht
<neti> das könnte man ja escapen
<neti> nginx kenn ich leider auch nicht hab nur gestern bissl mir paar seiten angeschaut die haben nginx gehabt :)
<TheInfinity> pog: du weisst aber schon dass irgendn komischer manager der irgendwas mountet+ e2fchk selbstmord fürs fs sind?
<neti> naja bisschen weiter informiert und gesehen das des ding leistungsstark und ressourcenschonender ist als light und apache
<neti> laut nen englischen tut jetzt 
<mgolisch> kenn das hauptsaechlich als frontend fuer irgendwelchen appserver kram
<neti> braucht nginx den relativen pfad?
<mgolisch> in dem zusammenhang hab ich das schon oft gesehen
<pog> TheInfinity: kann sein, dass ich nun das Filesystem grad ganz zerstoert habe.
<neti> naja ich noch nicht
<neti> aber denke das meine c progs per fastcgi darüber echt nen krassen highspeed rekord knacken
<mgolisch> du hast sorgen
<neti> nein
<neti> apache gefällt mir von der config auch nicht so
<sunta> neti, wie das? kanns mir kaum simpler vorstellen
<neti> sunta apache hat viel schrott dabei wo man nicht unbedingt braucht
<neti> dann haste apache.conf http.conf 
<neti> bei nginx haste nur nginx.conf
<neti> das wars
<mgolisch> bei apache gibts auch nur http.conf
<neti> für alle groben einstellungen
<sunta> ich finde die aufteilung gar nicht so schlecht mit sites-enabledn und co
<neti> gibts bei nginx auch
<sunta> früher hatte apache alles ineiner datei, jo
<mgolisch> der andere krams ist alles irgendwas das die paketmaintainer gemacht haben
<sunta> gab für mich noch keinen grund auf nginx zu wechseln
<mgolisch> um das besser zu modularisieren
<neti> nur rewrite ist fürn arsch:(
<sunta> kann nginx mod_ajp_proxy und so zeug?
<neti> keine vernünftige doku
<neti> ja
<sunta> funzt der auch richtig?
<rumpel__> ,funzen? sunta 
<sunta> ich hab kein plan von nginx, hab nur gelesen das der superschlank sein soll
<p0ny> sunta: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<neti> na klar geht der sunta
<neti> du kannst auch mit apache server kommunizieren
<mgolisch> glaub das nginx viel fuer sowas verwendet wird
<mgolisch> also frontend fuer appserver
<mgolisch> tomcat/jboss/mongrel etc
<mgolisch> weil es halt recht schlank ist, lighthttp genauso
<sunta> schau ich mir evtl doch mal an. habe aber mit apache in 15jahren noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht ausser typofehler meinerseits
<neti> naja apache ist halt ressourcenverbrauch mässig schon heftig
<neti> zumindest merk ich das bei meinen forum
<sunta> mist dynamische seiten;)
<neti> nein 
<neti> c progs mit php template:)
<sunta> php halt
<neti> ausgabe ist nur dynamisch
<neti> php ist net so schlecht wie esgemacht wird
<mgolisch> jo php ist ganz brauchbar eigentlich
<neti> typnisierung ist halt bissl fürn arsch
<sunta> php ist auch gut, da bin ich aber auch schon jahre aus dem rennen
<neti> z.b
<neti> wenn facebook sein hiphop rausbringt dann wird php schon geil werden
<neti> php ist halt einfach und man kann schnell projekte erstellen ohne großen aufwand
<neti> denk mal wenn php6 rauskommt das wird nen guter schritt 
<sunta> als zend kam hab ich aufgehört
<sunta> gibts zend noch?
<LetoThe2nd> können wir die ganze diskussion, so schön sie sein muss langsam ins OT schieben? da ist seit 15min sicher kein support mehr bei. :P
<y0> DNS server einstellen?
<y0> /etc/init.d/network interface
<neti> ja zend gibt es noch bin aber kein fan davon
<y0> oder wie war das- geht das auch übers interface?
<neti> das framework kostet einfach schweine 
<sunta>  in /etc/networking/interfaces
<sunta> y0, 
<LetoThe2nd> neti: das war schon auch für dich gedacht.
<sunta> auf keinen fall in /etc/init.d/network
<neti> ot?
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? neti 
<p0ny> neti: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<y0> danke sunta
<sunta> mein gott ist die community spiessig geworden. wo kann ich denn über ubuntu flamen und suse anpreisen?
<sunta> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> sunta: im OT gerne, viel spass dabei.
<brennabor>  /msg NickServ identify iwrv9
<LetoThe2nd> fail...
<neti> gut zu wissen
<Frickelpit> neues passwort fällig
<brennabor> MIST
<deedee_linux> wie krieg ich denn das hin, das ubuntu alle meine soundausgänge anspricht ? ich hab front und rearboxen, angesprochen werden aber nur die rear ;O hab auf alsamixer schon alles hochgedreht
<sunta> wollte grade ein x-problem nach maverick upgrade schreiben und rumms knallt das X weg
<sunta> im dualhead betrieb habe ich bei rdesktop das problem das auf dem rechten monitor der mauszeiger komplett zerschossen ist (erscheint so wie ein 2*2cm krisseliges konstrukt) und auf dem linken monitor ist der mauszeiger ok
<sunta> video[ATI Technologies Inc RV620 [FirePro 2260]]
<mtron> Hallo! Bin neu im forum und wollte anfragen in welche Kategorie am besten ein ubuntu Installations & Tweak howto für einen EeePC Laptop passt.
<Frickelpit> mtron: der channel hat nichts mit dem forum zu tun
<f31n1> rumpel__: wegen dem absturtz von ff bei besuch von flash seiten heute: https://forums.mozilla.org/addons/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1160 problem solfed :)
<Frickelpit> und btw. ein howto gehört nicht ins forum, sondern ins wiki
<mtron> wo gibt es einen channel der was mit dem forum zu tun hat?
<k1l> mtron: #ubutnuusers
<mtron> k, thx
<k1l> *#ubuntuusers
<ThreeM> wenn ich ip addressen an 2 interfaces tauschen möchte langt es ein ifconfig ethx IP adressen zu vergeben und anschließend ein ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth 1 up && ifconfig eth0 up zu machen?
<LetoThe2nd> ThreeM: wenn sie vorhin auch schon über die interfaces konfiguriert waren - ja.
<ThreeM> ansonsten kommen die mit der IP hoch die unter /etc/interfaces hinterlegt sind richitg?
<LetoThe2nd> ThreeM: a) /etc/network/interfaces und b) "ansonsten"? wie meinen?
<Frank_> Hallo zusammen, gibt es einen spez. Ubuntu auf MacBook Pro channel ?
<ThreeM> am server hab ich 2 interfaces, eines davon scheint defekt zu sein, jedenfalls kommen auf dem switch rx bad crc pakete an. kabel ist bereits getauscht, ohne besserung. nun wollte ich die ports am server switschen. sodas interface eth0 deaktiviert wird und eth1 mit der ip von eth0 gestartet wird
<k1l> Frank_: nein, frag hier
<k1l> ,wf? Frank_ 
<p0ny> Frank_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<LetoThe2nd> ThreeM: dann sollte das so gehen wie du es initial beschrieben hast, IMHO.
<Frank_> ok
<ThreeM> ok thx
<Frank_> ich habe einen Macbook Pro 6,2 mit ubuntu 10.10. Läuft _eigentlich_ alles aber die geForce 320m verbraucht zu viel sprom und das WLAn device (WL) zickt in dem is langsam ist und sich nur langsam mit dem Router verbindet
<Frank_> hat da jemand workarounds ?
<sunta> ThreeM, kannst in der /etc/networking/interfaces einfach die config des eth0 kommentieren und eth1 mit den daten versorgen
<sunta> oder wie du selbst schon beschrieben hast
<ThreeM> ich werds über /etc/networking/interfaces machen und beide runter und hoch fahren
<mgolisch> Frank_: mal im wiki geschaut?
<Frank_> yes, spez. das hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Maverick 
<mgolisch> und was meinste mit doe graka verbraucht zuviel strom?
<Frank_> aber dort sind die Probleme nicht gelöst ... sag ich mal
<mgolisch> glaub der nvidia treiber kann diesen energiesparm kram nicht unter linux, zumindest frueher nicht
<mgolisch> wirste wohl mit leben muessen
<Frank_> das Notebook wird da wo die GFX Karte ist viel wärmer im betrieb als unter osx
<k1l> Frank_: ist das nen onboard graka chip und eine dedizierte graka?
<mgolisch> notebook also wohl onboard
<k1l> weil das umschalten funktioniert nicht zwischen 2 grakas.
<Frank_> k1l: weis ich nicht genau ob die 320m extern aufn board ist
<Frank_> sollte dedi sein
<mgolisch> haben die macbooks hybrid grafik?
<Frank_> ja haben sie
<mgolisch> das 5.5 hat nur son nvidia dings
<mgolisch> ist wohl neu
<Frank_> eine auf der cpu und eine wohl auf dem board
<Frank_> mgolisch: davon davon habe ich auch gehört
<Frank_> ist das richtig das es mit dem neuen Kernel behoben ist ?
<neti> ,ot? neti
<p0ny> neti: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frank_> sprich ubuntu 11.04 soll ein .37 kernel bekommen wo GeForce 320m besser Unterstützt wird. Ist das richtig ? 
<neti> musste selbst rausfinden
<Frank_> deswegen bin ja ja HIER ;)
<mgolisch> zu diesem ganzen hybrid grafik zeugs gibt ziemlich viele threads im englischen ubuntu forum
<mgolisch> evtl findest da ja loesungen
<Frickelpit> Frank_: auch wenn es nicht hier hingehört, ja das stimmt
<Frank_> ok thx Frickelpit
<Frank_> schön dann freue ich mich auf 11.04 :)
<neti> 11.04?
<Frickelpit> ,natty? neti
<p0ny> neti: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<Frank_> p0ny war schneller
<Frank_> davon ab... ubuntu 10.10 läuft so ziemlich in allen belangen schneller als OSX... reschpekt !
<mgolisch> ja?
<Frank_> ja
<Frank_> ;)
<mgolisch> das touchpad hat nie richtig funktioniert bei mir
<mgolisch> das war auf dauer recht nervig
<Frank_> tut es aber bei mir auch multitpouch geit
<Frank_> dank mactel treiber
<mgolisch> hm das ding springt bei mir die ganze zeit
<mgolisch> hab aber nie 10.10 probiert evtl ist es da ja besser
<Frank_> du hast einen 5,5 ?
<mgolisch> ja
<Frank_> sollltest du tun
<Frank_> schau mal hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Maverick?highlight=(\bCategoryMac\b)
<p0ny> Frank_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/24aaz5q | MacBookPro5-5/Maverick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Neutrum> Mahlzeit, ist es normal das beim Installieren von Xubuntu nur Linux-Partitionen in fstab geschrieben werden? 
<LetoThe2nd> Neutrum: wenn du dem installer keinen anlass zu was anderem gegeben hast - ja.
<Neutrum> Ok, und Thunar erkennt die anderen Partionen auch nicht von selbst? Bei Dolphin funktioniert es ja, soweit ich mich erinnere.
<LetoThe2nd> Neutrum: zu thunar kann ich nichts sagen. aber stimmt, dolphin und nautilus bieten nicht-fstab-partitionen defaultmässig auch an.
<Neutrum> Hmmm bei Thunar tauchen die bei mir nämlich nicht auf. Allerdings habe ich das Xubuntu auf 'nem Stick und Ubuntu/Kubuntu dagegen stets auf 'ner Festplatte installiert. Könnte es damit etwas zu tun haben?
<LetoThe2nd> Neutrum: musst du wen fragen, der thunar benutzt - ob der das überhaupt macht.
<Neutrum> Hmmm, naja, ansonsten schreib ich sie halt in die fstab. 
<Neutrum> LetoThe2nd, Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
<Neutrum> Eine Frage habe ich aber noch, der Fritz WLAN-Stick hat im Oktober 'nen neuen Windows-Treiber spendiert bekommen, ist es mit diesem auch nötig ndiswrapper zu patchen wie es im Wiki von Ubuntuusers steht?
<sunta> Neutrum, was fehlt dem stick denn an funktion was ein upgrade des treibers notwendig machen würde
<Neutrum> sunta, ich habe ihn ja noch nicht installiert. Ich will nur vorbereitend den Treiber installieren, ob der dann funktioniert kann ich aber erst morgen herausfinden und dort gibt es aber kein Internet über LAN.
<pog> kann man eigentlich in busybox pipen? ich wollte dmesg anschauen, was geht, aber ich schaffe kein dmsg | more
<pog> der more-befehl ist implementiert.
<pog> was mich komisch duenkt, dass im 10.04 ein busybox von der cmdline aufrufbar ist, aber offenbar nur mit einem Parameter (Befehl). 
<Koegs> mach doch ein more auf die datei
<pog> kann ich versuchen, wenn ich wieder in busybox bin.
<pog> komisch, ich hab mir grad zwei USB-Installationen versaut...
<pog> ist es eigentlich moeglich auf der Console F1 waehrend des Bootprocesses irgendwie wieder raufzublaettern (um zu sehen, was gemacht wurde)?
<sunta> pog quasi nicht, müsstest ein respawn-terminal auf ein tty legen. das spawnt neu wenn du es unterbrichst
<pog> in der normalen Installation funktioniert more /var/logs/dmesg
<pog> sunta: ohlala, muss mal laengerfristig schauen, wie man das macht.
<sunta> ich hab auf tty13-15 meist log liegen die ich auf der console anschauen kann
<sunta> viele wissen nicht wie man auf diese tty kommt
<pog> ich hab mal was serial consol gefunden, das kann man irgendwie verwenden.
<pog> das ist noch praktisch.
<sunta> kannst in /etc/init/tty*  anstatt "exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1" zB auch ein tail -f auf das log deiner wahl machen
<pog> sehr interessant, danke
<sunta> da das tty respawnt wenn du es killst wird auch ein tail -f respawnen
<sunta> und darin kannst dann scrollen
<pog> das probier ich gerne mal aus.
<pog> sunta: koennte man also neben den tty1-6.conf noch weitere Terminals als 13-15 definieren.
<sunta> pog, ja
<sunta> bis64 ging das früher
<pog> ich werde das jetzt grad mal etwas genauer anschauen, danke fuer die Hinweise.
<sunta> hat jmnd ein funktionierendes beispiel damit ich mit meinem iPad per L2TP auf meinen rechner verbinden kann?
<zeitsofa> sunta: http://www.crowdedplace.com/?p=252
<k1l> sunta: hier sogar v1.1 http://www.crowdedplace.com/?p=259  (btw JA,es waren die ersten beiden google ergebnisse)
<sunta> zeitsofa, k1l danke. 1.1 habe ich probiert, ohne erfolg
<mollitz> Gibts in dem Repository ein Tool zum Kalibrieren von Touchscreensß
<sunta> mollitz, mit dem spyder?
<mollitz> ich probiers mal
<mollitz> sunta: was ist spyder
<mollitz> sunta: die marke des touchscreens ist 3m
<drivin> Hallo. Ist es möglich mittels /etc/hosts domain nach domain2 anstelle von ip nach domain auflösen zulassen?
<sash_> probier es aus
<sunta> klar drivin 
<dAnjou> drivin: du kannst mehrere domains einer ip zuordnen
<drivin> sunta, mittels dem bekannten syntax?
<sunta> drivin, /etc/nsswitch.conf beschreibt es ja genau
<sunta> dort steht erst hosts->dns also schaut er erst die hostsdatei an
<sash_> host1   host2 in /etc/hosts geht jedenfalls nicht
<dAnjou> *eine* ip muss da schon mindestens stehen
<dAnjou> drivin: was willstn erreichen?
<drivin> dAnjou, Hardcoding in einem Plugin vermeiden, welches imdb.com abfragt.
<drivin> dAnjou, diese Plugin möchte ich dazu bringen auf imdb.de zuzugreifen.
<dAnjou> hmm
<drivin> vorallem in diesem falle würde eine ip ausscheiden, da ich von mehreren Servern ausgehe. Daher möchte/muss ich mit der Domain arbeiten.
<drivin> aber einen eigenen DNS Service halte ich irgendwie für ein overkill.
<dAnjou> imdb.de.                7141    IN      A       72.21.211.32
<dAnjou> imdb.de.                7141    IN      A       72.21.206.70
<dAnjou> imdb.de.                7141    IN      A       207.171.166.140
<dAnjou> haste recht
<Oins> Abend.
<Oins> Nach der Systemaktualisierung meint mein Gnome nun dass ich rebooten soll. Da aber kein Kernel update dabei war wundert mich das nun schon. Kann ich herausfinden welches Paket den Reboot verlangt?
<drivin> dAnjou, hättest du eventuell eine Idee wie man das mit Bordmitteln erreichen könnte?
<dadrc> drivin, was spricht dagegen, das im Quellcode des Plugins zu ändern?
<drivin> dadrc, spätestens das nächste update...
<dadrc> wird das so oft aktualisiert? ich mein, das ist Datei öffnen, s/imdb.com/imdb.de/g, Datei speichern
<shetlandpony> dadrc, can't find 'imdb.com' in your last line, sorry
<dAnjou> drivin: also auf DNS-ebene kannst du da wohl gar nichts machen
<Ir0n1E> Oins: Nicht direkt. Das System will auch einen reboot, wenn nur am X-server was geändert wurde.
<drivin> dAnjou, an sich müsste das doch schlimmstenfalls mit irgend einer filter software funktionieren, wenn es schon nicht mit bordmitteln funktioniert.
<dAnjou> ich glaub, das kannst du vergessen
<Oins> Ir0n1E: wenn ich beim x-server dann nen manuellen restart mache, checkt er das dann und verlangt keinen neuen boot?
<dadrc> drivin: worum geht es eigentlich genau? 
<Ir0n1E> Oins: Kann ich dir so nicht sagen. Wenn du aber weißt, dass es nicht der Kernel war ignorier doch einfach die Meldung.
<drivin> dadrc, Hardcoding in einem Plugin vermeiden, welches imdb.com abfragt.
<dadrc> drivin: ja, das hast du ja gesagt. Welches Programm, welches Plugin meinte ich
<Oins> Ir0n1E: prinzipiell hast du recht, mich hätte nur interessiert ob man generell abfragen kann was den reboot fordert bzw. wo im system vermerkt ist, dass ein reboot ansteht. die Reboot meldung kommt ja auch zB wenn ich mich per ssh einlogge
<Ir0n1E> Oins: Ich tippe auf ein apt Script. Bzw. Eine Anweisung die im *.deb enthalten ist.
<dAnjou> drivin: SELECT * FROM movies WHERE category LIKE porn; :P
<dAnjou> äh dadrc 
<Oins> Ir0n1E: danke für den Tip, dann restart ich mal mein x-server ;)
<Ir0n1E> Oins: Generell ists der Kernel, ggf. Grub, X-Server, geladene Libs oder DE. Das soll einfach nur "unwissenden" Benutzern die Bedienung erleichtern.
<schweegi> weiß jemand wo man statt der 10.11-Version des fglrx-Treibes noch die 10.10 herunterladen kann?
<dAnjou> schweegi: im repo einer älteren ubuntu-version
<schweegi> dAnjou, hmm, okay danke
<dAnjou> shit, fragezeichen vergessen
<k1l> ,changing host? pLaTo0n 
<shetlandpony> pLaTo0n: Trage das Nickservpasswort als Serverpasswort ein, damit du direkt mit deiner Cloak die Kanaele betrittst.
<pLaTo0n> wat
<pLaTo0n> gut zu wissen
<y0> wie nehme ich wieder jemanden von der ignore liste runter?
<k1l>  /unignore
<y0> und dann die maske?
<dadrc> y0: window → ignore list
<k1l> y0: mit /help unignore sollte es dir dein client erklären
<y0> danke habs schon <3
<fornext> kann ich ubuntu veranlassen sun-jdk statt openjdk zubenutzen, ohne in der Paketverwaltung rumzufuschen?
<dadrc> fornext: update-java-alternatives
<pog> Jetzt hab ich mich in der busybox verfangen... warum funkioniert der pager nicht?  dmesg > file ; more file - blaetter einfach die ganze Datei durch...
<pog> ein Pipe scheint auch nicht zu gehen mit | und aufwaertsblaettern hab ich auch nicht geschafft, gut dass ich bald chorprobe habe...
<dAnjou> fornext: pfuschen musst du nicht, nur ne neue quelle hinzufügen bzw. aktivieren
<dAnjou> fornext: dann installierst sun java und aktualisierst java im alternativensystem
<dAnjou> fornext: steht aber auch alles haarklein im wiki
<pog> vi ist in busybox implementiert, so funkioniert vi file...
<pog> ja, ein Fehler des File-Sytems...
<pog> das ext4 ist aber extrem heikel, ich hatte nun schon oefters probleme, dass ich mir was zerschossen hatte.
<fornext> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps#Verwendete-Java-Version-einstellen <- da stehts :) thx
<pog> auf jeden Fall, scheint es dem ext4 nicht zu gefallen, wenn mehrere Instanzen unkontrolliert drauf zugreifen, wie mounten und ueber qemu. 
<fornext> update-alternatives: error: Keine Alternativen für javac.
<dAnjou> fornext: ernsthaft?
<dAnjou> fornext: selektive wahrnehmung?
<fornext> hmm, ne. SO stehts im Wiki ..... aber ich lese nochmal anz genau
<dAnjou> fornext: lies lieber hier nochmal, was geschrieben wurde
<dAnjou> fornext: besonders, was DIR geschrieben wurde
<fornext> achso, muss das erstmal installieren ...
<dAnjou> genaaaaauuuuu
<fornext> dann sind praktisch beide installiert und ich kann switchen.
<dAnjou> genaaaaauuuuu
<torben> der Networkmanager nervt für WLan: er verbindet nicht,  bringt keine Fehlermeldung, aber andauernd kommt wieder der  "authentication required by wireless network"-Dialog - was will er mir sagen? 
<c_korn> hallo, wo finde ich die UUID einer platte, um sie in /etc/fstab einzutragen?
<kth> ^^ reload des wlan treibers danach funzt es oft :)
<c_korn> was?
<kth> c_korn: das war auf den networkmanager gemünzt 
<kth> c_korn: schau mal in die /etc/fstab da steht n befehl mit dem du rausfinden kannst wie die UUID einer partition ist
<LetoThe2nd> c_korn: blkid
<c_korn> omg
 * c_korn kopf -> tisch
<c_korn> danke :)
<kth> c_korn: np
<c_korn> ich weiß, rtfm :P
<torben> kth: Treiber neuladen heißt Kernelmodul neu laden?
<kth> c_korn: in dem fall eher rtfcf ;)
<kth> torben: das hat mir schon oft geholfen jepp - oder aber beim networkmanager n rechtsklick und funknetzwerke deaktivieren und dann wieder aktivieren 
<c_korn> kth: hehe
<c_korn> hm, in /proc/partitions steht das hier: http://pastebin.com/FEXsyT2T aber "blkid -o value -s UUID" gibt nichts aus. auch "blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sdd1/" bringt keine ausgabe
<LetoThe2nd> c_korn: wie wärs mit ganz trivial blkid /dev/partition?
<c_korn> LetoThe2nd: auch nichts
<LetoThe2nd> c_korn: spuck bei mir wunderbar die UUIDs aller möglichen partitionen aus.
<c_korn> *cough* sudo vergessen *cough*
<LetoThe2nd> c_korn: zumindest mit sudo davor.
<bullgard4> Ich hattte gestern folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten: "Die Anwendung »Ordner öffnen« ist abestürzt.mDas Programm zum Einsenden von Fehlerberichten konnte nicht genug Fehler-Informationen sammeln, damit der Bericht nützlich für die Entwickler wäre." Was für eine Anwendung ist das: »Ordner öffnen«?
<LetoThe2nd> c_korn: ich habs gezielt das erste mal nicht hingeschrieben. wollte schauen, ob du draufkommst.
<c_korn> test bestanden, würde ich sagen :)
<LetoThe2nd> c_korn: na, mit 3,5 vielleicht.
<k1l> bullgard4: könnte nautilus sein (bei gnome)
<bullgard4> k1l: Ah! Ich guck mal. 
<zLouD|tp> Hey, aus welchen Komponenten besteht der Networkmanager der in Ubuntu genutzt wird?
<siml1> hi. habe von 10.04 auf 10.10 upgedated und seit dem ein problem mit dem grafik treiber. habe eine 8600mgt von nvidia. was mir aufgefallen ist dass seit 10.10 wenn das nvidia-current module einmal ladet ein kleines beta beim splash screen dabei steht
<siml1> dachte mir dann dass vl beim update was schief gelaufen ist und haben noch eine clean-installation gemacht. vesa treiber funktioniert, ist allerdings nicht das wahre.
<zLouD|tp> siml1: Welche Treiberversion ist denn das?
<siml1> hab die 173 und die empfohlene probiert
<siml1> zLouD|tp, 173
<zLouD|tp> Hmm
<k1l> siml1: was ist denn das problem?
<siml1> k1l, naja dass der treiber nur alle 20x mal booten läd. wenn ich dass nvida-current modul händisch lade bekomme ich die meldung no such device found wenn es nicht funktioniert
<siml1> k1l, soll ich einen nvidia-bug-report uploaden?
<floppylicious> nabend. ich habe hier einen mp3-player, der nicht mehr wirklich funktioniert. als er noch ging, habe ich mit dd ein image gezogen. wenn ich es zurück dd'en will, bekomme ich "/dev/sdb: No medium found" als Fehler. Ideen?
<bullgard4> siml1: Eine mögliche Antwort: in Synaptic markieren das Paket network-manager > Installed Files angucken und analysieren.
<zLouD|tp> omg
<zLouD|tp> wc
<siml1> http://nopaste.info/78e95506e4.html momentan hab ich allerdings vesa eingetragen in der xorg.conf
<siml1> bullgard4, network-manager funktioniert bei mir, ich hab das nvidia-treiber problem
<siml1> ja ich weiß meta-frage..., aber hat nicht zufällig jemand noch eine idee was ich probieren könnte?
<k1l> siml1: hmm hilft vlt ein erneuter install von einer konsole mit dem richtigen treiber aus den quellen. also ich finde auf launchpad oder sonst nicht wirklich was zu deinem problem.
<Fuchs> bug report mit dem nvidia Treiber erstellen, sonst ist er ziemlich nutzlos. 
<k1l> ah, der grafik-fuchs ist da. sehr gut :)
<Fuchs> der ist an einem Meeting
<siml1> Fuchs, ok probier ich mal. es ist nur leider oft der fall dass mein system komplett freezed und ich nicht mal mehr in tty1 rein komme
<siml1> k1l im launchpad hab ich was zu dem problem gefunden, hat mir allerdings nicht wahnsinnig viel weitergeholfen, müsste den link noch mal raussuchen
<siml1> Fuchs, k1l hab jetzt mit nvidia-xconfig das xorg.conf generieren lassen, xserver startet nicht mehr, tty1 komm ich auch nicht mehr, recovery modus bringt auch nichts
<siml1> Fuchs, welche pakete sollte ich deinstallieren bevor ich den treiber von der nvida-seite probier?
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? siml1 
<shetlandpony> siml1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> schau da, unter manueller Treiberinstallation. 
<tobago> ich habe virtualbox installiert (die oracle variante ver.3.2 ) und kann auf einige usb geräte zugreifen (drucker, scanner), aber nicht z.b. auf den usb-stick. was könnte der grund sein?
<tobago> wenn ich geräte/usb liste sind zwar alle aufgelistet aber die meisten grua hinterlegt (disabled)
<dadrc> hast du den USB-Stick unter Ubuntu gemounted?
<tobago> dadrc, da ist auch gemountet. ja.
<tobago> aber das trifft ja aucvh auf die webcam zu.
<tobago> auch
<dadrc> tobago: unmount es mal da und probier es dann. ist nur so eine theorie von mir
<tobago> dadrc, dann ist der stick bei vitualbox auch nicht mehr zu sehen.
<dadrc> schade... war nur so eine idee.
<hoopalong> namd
<bekks> moin
<floppylicious> moins
<helix_9> hallo, welcher ist denn ein flinker (stabiler) audio-player in den ubuntu repos ?
<rumpe1> helix_9, aplay
<helix_9> alsa-player?
<bekks> amarok
<srtu> @helix_9 mpd+sonata
<dAnjou> helix_9: die flinkheit is doch nebensächlich und stabil sollte man alle player in den stable ubuntu repos nennen können
<dAnjou> die frage is, welche funktionalitäten er haben soll
<helix_9> naja, ich habe zum Beispiel listen getestet, läuft sehr langsam und hängt sich doch auch oft auf
<dAnjou> also suchst du n gui-player für gtk
<dAnjou> damit fällt amarok schon fast raus
<Frickelpit> helix_9: gtk = banshee und qt = amarok ;)
<dAnjou> genau wie aplay
<dAnjou> banshee ist auch meine empfehlung
<srtu> vielleicht hat jemand n tipp für mich, ich muss ne txt datei verändern, unter windows hatte ich ultraedit genutzt, das hatte den vorteil das man seine aktionen recorden konnte und die dann auf alle zeilen anweden konnte, bsp 5 leerzeichen am anfang in jeder zeile einfügen, am ende jeder zeile eine klammer einfügen dann konnte man diesen vorgang einfach auf alle zeilen anwenden
<helix_9> ok dankeschön :)
<floppylicious> srtu: vi bzw vim kann so sachen. ich hab mich nie wirklich mit befasst.
<LetoThe2nd> srtu: http://zinformatik.de/tipps-tricks/vim-tipps/makros-aufzeichnen-mit-vim/
<srtu> thx werd mich mal mit vim beschäftigen
<LetoThe2nd> srtu: gibt auch *zig seiten zu dem thema.
<srtu> ja nur wo nur anfangen zu lesen
<srtu> wenn man so bei null anfangen muss
<bekks> www.vim.org :)
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Wie kann ich erreichen, daß nach Klicken von Applicaions > Accesssories > Terminal das GNOME-Terminal full-screen erscheint?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: gnome-terminal --help-all sollte helfen
<bekks> Ändere den Menüeintrag.
<dAnjou> dann einfach den menüeintrag ändern
<dAnjou> oder ganz anders per compiz, falls du das nutzt
<rumpe1> bullgard4, oder einfach F11 nachm öffnen :)
<Frickelpit> oder im profil vom terminal ändern
<dAnjou> oder oder oder
<Frickelpit> genau
<rumpe1> oder mit der lupe drauf
<dAnjou> ach ne, das geht nich
<dAnjou> manchmal stellst du fragen, die nichmal der hinterletzte coder eines programms ohne nachzugucken beantworten kann und dann kommste wiederum mit so nem trivialen zeug
<dAnjou> dit soll ma eener fahstehn
<floppylicious> hat jemand ne idee, wegen der sticksache?
<LupusE> floppylicious: wegwerfen, neu kaufen.
<floppylicious> soweit war ich auch schon. aber das fünde ich unbefriedigend
<floppylicious> ich meine, jetzt kann ich quasi alles probieren. und wenn er explodiert ist wurst
<LupusE> ich habe 5 seiten nach oben gescrolled, ohne eine frage zu finden. ... nur als tipp.
 * jokrebel gehts ähnlich
<bullgard4> dAnjou, bekks, Frickelpit: Danke!
<floppylicious> geht um nen mp3player, habe ein komplettes image mit dd gezogen, jetzt geht er nicht mehr und zurück dd'en geht nicht, er sagt nur "no medium found"
<LupusE> floppylicious: als erstes solltest du schauen was er denn findet, z.b. mittels 'tail -f /var/log/messages'
<LupusE> floppylicious: dann solltest du im handbuch, wahlweise ueber google herausfinden wleche tastenkombination fuer nen 'hardreset' zuständig ist.
<LupusE> und wenn du dann ein devicefile (z.B. /dev/sdb1) hast kannst du schaeuen ob das filesystem geht (fdisk -l)
<floppylicious> ich habe nur /dev/sdb (keine partitionen) und kann auch keine partitionstabelle schreiben
<LupusE> waru solltest du eine partitionstabelle schreiben wollen? solltest du nicht lieber versuchen eine partition anzulegen? ...
<LupusE> btw: das ist erst schritt 3 ...
<floppylicious> /var/log/messages sieht gut aus. new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd ...
<jokrebel> floppylicious: dann schau ihn doch einfach mal mit gparted an.
<smt-mobil> jemand noch nen server unter hardy am laufen?
<LupusE> warum steckst du nicht erstmal einen funktiorenden massenspeicher rein,, um zu sehen was alles passieren sollte?
<floppylicious> weil er die tage noch funktioniert hat. daher weiß ich, dass das soweit passt. ( : 
<LupusE> smt-mobil: mmoechtest du auch die IP? und das datum der letzten suicherheitsupdates? auf cern stehen sicher interessante exploits.
<LupusE> floppylicious: nein, weisst du nicht. aber wenn du es besser weissst, bitteschoen.
<smt-mobil> nein ich brauch hilfe mit so ner krücke...
<noop> guten abend
<smt-mobil> der rendert seit dem letzten update keine php files mehr
<LupusE> smt-mobil: wenn du in eine autowerkstatt faehst fragst du auch erstmal wer einen zweier golf faehrt?
<bekks> smt-mobil: Bestimmt.
<bekks> ,wf? smt-mobil 
<shetlandpony> smt-mobil: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<LupusE> smt-mobil: dann solltest du ggf einmal das apachemod ansehen. da sollten einige meldungne zu im bugtracker stehen.
<LupusE> da war glaube ich ein fehler im gepatchten multithread worker (oder aehnlich).
<floppylicious> gparted meint Fehler beim Öffnen von /dev/sdb: No medium found. 
<smt-mobil> das doch mal n ansatzpunkt lupuse... der mpm-prefork wurde mit upgedated...
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hallo, hab mich gerade furchtbar über https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/232340 aufgeregt, der issue ist von 2003 … einfach nur unglaublich: es geht darum die CAcert - Zertifikate in evolution aufzunehmen - ich verstehe diese endlose Diskussion nicht.
<Fuchs> Thomas_Zahreddin: da koennen wir hier leider nichts dafuer oder dagegen tun
<noop> habe heute ubuntu 10.10 als zweites system installiert,nun geht mein windows 7 nicht mehr 
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Fuchs: tja, das sagen im Prinzip alle … ; aber ich verstehe was Du meinst
<jokrebel> floppylicious: hä? GParted sieht zwar sdb aber sagt dann es sei nicht vorhanden? sicher?
<floppylicious> ja sicher
<noop> in mein grub zeigt er an das windows7u da ist aber er ladet nicht und bleibt schwarz
<sash_> Thomas_Zahreddin: das problem betrifft nicht nur evolution, sondern viele bis alle projekte, die mit zertifikaten arbeiten (firefox, thunderbird ebenso). das liegt daran, dass der mechanismus, den cacert zur verifizierung des zertifikatnutzers nutzt, den projekten nicht ausreicht.
<sash_> Thomas_Zahreddin: aber das ist hier offtopic. ;)
<jokrebel> floppylicious: magst da nen Screenshot nopasten? Kann ich mir so jetzt nicht vorstellen.
<floppylicious> jokrebel: Einen Moment. 
<Thomas_Zahreddin> sash_: ja, der channel #evolution ist ziemlich leer … und ja, von mir aus offtopic - ist das thema einfach überall …
<bekks> Thomas_Zahreddin: Der Bug ist von 2008.
<Fuchs> Thomas_Zahreddin: hier ist aber offtopic nicht erwuenscht. Aber Du kannst das sehr gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic zur Diskussion stellen. Wie gesagt, tun koennen wir da leider nichts. 
<Thomas_Zahreddin> bekks: ich lese  In Mozilla Bugzilla #215243, Jo-hermans wrote on 2003-08-06 …
<noop> eine frage bin in laufwerkverwaltung, jetzt zeigt das windows bootfähig ist und ubuntu nicht. kann es daran liegen warum windows nicht startet?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Fuchs: danke
<bekks> Thomas_Zahreddin: Leider hat der Mozilla Bugtracker nun wirklich nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun ;) Der Bug auf Launchpad ist von 2008.
<floppylicious> jokrebel: http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/7403/bildschirmfoto4.png
<Frickelpit> floppylicious: sudo gparted?
<Frickelpit> *hust*
<floppylicious> what ? 
<jokrebel> floppylicious: wer sprach von "sudo gparte /dev/sdb" in der konsole?
<Frickelpit> wenn, dann bitte gksudo gparted
<jokrebel> floppylicious: Gparted aus dem Menü heraus oder mit Alt+F2 gparted
<jokrebel> …ohne /dev/sdb
<rumpe1> noop, für ubuntu ist das boot-flag irrelevant
<jokrebel> floppylicious: und dann oben links schauen welche Laufwerke auftauchen. Vielleicht heißt dein Stick ja anders
<floppylicious> ok, dann komme ich bei /dev/sda raus. und kann es auch nicht umstellen
<Frickelpit> oben rechts?
<jokrebel> äh? ja - klar
<floppylicious> /dev/sda eine größenangabe. beim afklappen kommen keine weiteren laufwerke dazu
<jokrebel> floppylicious: Stick abziehen - tail -f /var/log/messages - 20 Sekunden warten - Ausgabe nopasten, bitte
<jokrebel> floppylicious: sorry ... nach dem Befehl natürlich noch Stick wieder rein ;-)
<floppylicious> ok.. einen moemnt. hatte mich grade schon gewundert
<boscowitch> hat jemand von euch ne ahnugn wie man genau mit launchpad seine source package uppt damt das dann binarys für die verschiedenen ubuntu versionen buildet ?
<bekks> "hochlädt", "baut".
<boscowitch> ich find das nich so user freundlich, bzw habs nur irgendwo gelesen das es das kann alla suse build service
<dAnjou> boscowitch: die pakete musste schon selbst basteln, afaik
<floppylicious> so jetzt streikt der stick. kann sich nur noch um stunden handeln (=
<boscowitch> sicher ?
<boscowitch> also ich ahb mal gelesen das die sowas wie den opensuse build service integreiren wollten bw ham 
<boscowitch> fr remote building
<boscowitch> damit müsste ich ja nur noch das source package machen
<boscowitch> und debinized hab ich shcon alels und auch shcon allle pakete gebaut
<dAnjou> boscowitch: tipp langsamer
<boscowitch> aber ich will halt nich für jede ubuntu verison nen schroot hier anlegen müssen
<bekks> Oder mit weniger Fehlern.
<boscowitch> (und der opensuse build service ist wohl momentan kaputt)
<bekks> "chroot".
<boscowitch> schroot
<dAnjou> -.-
<bekks> Whatever.
<boscowitch> ist nen anderes programm arbeit mti chroot
<dAnjou> Whatever.
<boscowitch> hat ne conf für verschiedene os ind /etc/schroot/schroot.conf
<boscowitch> na ja kennt jemand nen besseren weg ?
<boscowitch> bzw wie machens denn die anderen die für ubuntu packete bereit stellen
<noop> also beim ersten Istalliern  von ubuntu sollte ich den boot(grub) angeben wo ich es installieren soll und da hatte ich es auf windows7 drauf gemacht, da ging aber grub nicht da habe ich das zweite mal versucht ubuntu zu installieren und hatte es standart gelassen. jetzt geht grub und zeigt alle betriebssysteme nur geht windows nicht zu starten zeigt nur schwarz
<boscowitch> nutzen die alle den build service von novell ?
<bekks> Wir wissen gerade nicht mal, was dein eigentliches Problem an der ganzen Sache ist.
<bekks> "paket".
<bekks> boscowitch: Frag die ppa Maintainer doch einfach, was sie nutzen.
<boscowitch> wo hängen die so rum ?
<rumpe1> kneipe
<bekks> Frag sie.
<bekks> Die haben alle Emailadressen oder Usernamen auf Launchpas.
<bekks> s/pas/pad/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Die haben alle Emailadressen oder Usernamen auf Launchpad.
<boscowitch> k man guck ich mal manuell
<radoe> boscowitch: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA und folgende...
<boscowitch> mal gucke obs noch nen ubuntu-dev channel gibt ..
<jokrebel> noop: dann hast Du vielleicht bei Deinem ersten (Fehl)Versuch Dein Windows zerstört.
<noop> was ist das für eine seite, die ist ja unverschlüsselt
<floppylicious> ok ehm. jetzr hat er sich wohl voll ganz verabschiedet... die /dev/sdb taucht erst gar nicht mehr auf
<boscowitch> .... lol ich doof #ubuntu-devel
<jokrebel> floppylicious: start mal neu … vielleicht hat sich ja auch grad nur Dein USB verschluckt (hab ich hier auch ab und an)
<floppylicious> ok dann bis gleich (=
<boscowitch> radoe : he thx der link führt genau zu dem was ich gesucht habe ;)
<corax> Nabend. Ich möchte vimprobable kompilieren. Leider findet make libwebkit-1.0 nicht. Lässt sich das mit Symlinks irgendwie lösen?
<dadrc> corax: hast du das dev-Paket von webkit installiert?
<smt-mobil> lupuse, thx für den tip, das wars... mpm reinstalliert und läuft wieder
<noop> guten abend ich hoffe ich bringe es morgen fertig 
<floppylicious> also der stick will gar nicht mehr.  
<corax> dadrc: Das für Debbuging? Lass mal sehen. Ich meine, nicht.
<dadrc> Das ist nicht nur zum Debuggen
<jokrebel> floppylicious: jetzt könnte man diesen USB-Port noch mit was anderem testen als gegenprobe.
<dadrc> corax: Lösung also: libwebkit-dev installieren
<corax> Bereits passiert 
<corax> ^^
<floppylicious> jokrebel: der anschluß geht. hab schnell ne maus reingesteckt. die tut
<LupusE> floppylicious: dann hoilst du nun papis multimeter, knackst den stick auf und testest die elektrichen bauteile schnell mal durch. das geht aber nicht mehr in bereich 'ubuntu support'.
<corax> Danke, dadrc. Das wars auch schon :)
<floppylicious> den stick muss man nicht knacken, der hat schrauben
<floppylicious> (=
<jokrebel> .oO( verschraubter Stick? der ist bestimmt dann auch mundgblasen und handverlötet )
<bekks> Genietet.
<floppylicious> und sieht so aus, als wären da ein nand-flash von samsung und ein ali m566ir drin. 
<floppylicious> ehm *m5661r
<sdx23> und sieht so aus, als hätte das so gar überhaupt nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<floppylicious> is ja gut.  bin ja schon ruhig. 
<jokrebel> floppylicious: kannst gern im off-topic weiterphilosophieren - richten wird da schwer.
<floppylicious> oki ( : danke soweit
<Neutrum> Nabend, kennt sich hier zufällig jemand mit CNC-Software und Linux aus?
<dreamon> Neutrum, was willst du wissen..? 
<Neutrum> dreamon, ich suche eine Simulationssoftware mit der ich ein paar CNC-Steuerungen simulieren um geschriebene CNC-Programme auf Korrektheit zu kontrollieren.
<dreamon> Neutrum, ich hab da mal was tolles gefunden.. mom ich schau mal ob ichs wieder finde..
<Neutrum> EMC?
<Neutrum> dreamon, 
<dreamon> http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/emcinfo.pl?Screenshots
<dreamon> ist EMC
<Neutrum> dreamon, danke. Du weisst nicht zufällig ob man die CNC-Software WinNC von Emco irgendwie unter Linux nutzen kann falls EMC doch nicht das richtige für mich ist?
<Fuchs> ,wine? Neutrum 
<shetlandpony> Neutrum, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> das koennte ggf. gehen, schau in
<Fuchs> ,appdb? Neutrum 
<shetlandpony> Neutrum, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<dreamon> Neutrum, VirtualBox.
<Neutrum> shetlandpony, schon probiert. Allerdings läuft das Programm damit nicht einwandfrei und stürzt ab, da es Dateifehler meldet.
<Neutrum> dreamon, hmmmm, ich wollte es auf mein Xubuntu auf 'nem USB-Stick nutzen, der ist ein bisschen schwach für eine virtuelle Umgebung.
<Fuchs> ,bot? Neutrum 
<shetlandpony> Neutrum: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Neutrum> Fuchs, Mist. ^
<Neutrum> ^^
<dreamon> Neutrum, muß ich passen
<Neutrum> dreamon, hab die Seite nur mal auf die schnelle überflogen, deshalb meine Frage, ist das Programm auch auf Deutsch oder komplett in Englisch?
<dreamon> Neutrum, Ich hab keinerlei Erfahrungswerte.. Wollte mir bevor ich mir eine CNC maschine zulege erstmal nach Software umschauen. 
<Frickelpit> CNC maschinen haben meistens eigene software aber das geht ins offtopic ;)
<Neutrum> dreamon, achso. Dann danke nochmal für die Hilfe.
<pcundco> hi wie instalirt man in ubuntu hydra-5.9-src.tar.gz ?
<Fuchs> pcundco: am liebsten nicht
<Neutrum> Frickelpit, das ist korrekt. 
<Frickelpit> pcundco: entpacken und die readme/install lesen
<Fuchs> pcundco: lies am besten folgende zwei Artikel: 
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? pcundco 
<shetlandpony> pcundco, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren?redirect=no  pcundco 
<Fuchs> um Deine Frage aus dem Query zu beantworten: weil man unter Ubuntu als Einsteiger nichts an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installieren sollte. 
<Fuchs> weil man sich so sehr rasch ins Knie schiesst. In den beiden von mir verlinkten Artikeln findest Du Informationen dazu und, wenn Du es Dir nicht anders ueberlegt hast, auch eine Anleitung, wie Du es trotzdem installierst. 
<Fuchs> mein Vorschlag ist, dass Du Dir ein .deb Paket dafuer suchst, bevorzugt fuer Deine Ubuntuversion
<LupusE> Frickelpit: halbrichtig. die meisten CNC fraesen koennen zumindest eine sprache, mittels der man zuvor ein testlauf entwickeln/testen kann.
<LupusE> oh, das wurde shcon geschrieben. ich halt mich raus.
<Frickelpit> LupusE: ok, die maschinen, wo ich bisher dran war, liefen alle per CAM mit tebis [/offtopic]
<pcundco> es gipt kein dep paket von hydra
<k1l> .deb
<pcundco> mein ich doch
<k1l> und cih wil gar nicht wissen, was du mit nem passwort cracker machen willst. EOS
<pcundco> das was der name sagt
<LupusE> wenn du ein passwort nimmst, in dme kein b vorkommt, dann brauchst du auch keinen cracker.
<pcundco> ja und
<Frickelpit> nix und
<schweegi> nabend
<jokrebel> gn8
<toniB> guten abend...
<boscowitch> hi
<toniB> kennt hier jemand das problem, das ich bei einer kvm gast installation eines WinXP's nach dem reboot des installers(also beim ersten boot von der hdd) nur noch ein schwarzes bild bekomme?
<flowlo> hi
<boscowitch> sry keine erfahrugen mit KVM
<flowlo> ich versuche auth via active directory zu konfigurieren. bin shcon ziemlich knapp vorm ziel glaub ich. wäre nett wenn sich jemand das kurz ansieht: http://pastebin.com/pZ2RhSsQ
<bekks> Zeile 5.
<mots> hey, ich hab ein problem mit nw (manuell per /etc/network/interfaces konfiguriert)
<mots> ping kann den hostname resolven, verliert aber alle pakete
<mots> (außer für hosts im lan)
<bekks> Dann stimmt was mit deinem Gateway nicht.
<toniB> mots, sehe ich auch so müsste der gateway sein
<mots> ja, hab ich mir auch gedacht
<mots> aber das ganze rennt über dhcp, da sollt das doch passen? :o
<Guest2992> Abend
<mots> ok, sorry, war die access restriction in tomato ;)
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie kann ich aus console die tag einer ape-datei auslesen?
<apollo13> was soll eine ape datei sein
<boscowitch> is das nich so nen apple format
<IchEsseDichAuf> ne
<IchEsseDichAuf> nicht alac
<boscowitch> so nen lossless format
<IchEsseDichAuf> monkey audio ist ape
<boscowitch> ah ja stimmt
<boscowitch> aber nich soo weit verbreitet
<IchEsseDichAuf> schreib gerade ein wrapper um ffmpeg, um ape nach flac zu kodieren. leider gehen da die tags verloren
<brot> IchEsseDichAuf: also, easytag kanns anscheinend.
<LupusE> dann solltest du keinen wrapper, sondern ein simples bashscript schreiben, wleches die daten temporaer in variablen festhalten kann.[5~
<IchEsseDichAuf> ist auch einer
<boscowitch> eins ?
<boscowitch> bashscript ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> jap
<boscowitch> hmm nice könnte handy sein
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok, deutsch ist halt nicht meine primäre sprache
<boscowitch> hat zwar nur 1 mal ape aber dafür ne große sammlung
<boscowitch> axo
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich hab da so ein converter für alac2flac gamacht, da gibts ein schönes tool um die alac tag auszulesen, heisst mp4info
<IchEsseDichAuf> nun wollte ich dasgleiche halt für ape machen.
<IchEsseDichAuf> brot: easytag, kann der das überhaupt, ist doch eine riesen guimaschine
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok, es gibt da apeinfo, was die tag raushaut
<boscowitch> ich hätte es aber nich über fftmpg gemcaht
<boscowitch> da ape und flac eigentlich nur compressions container sind kannste aus denen doch dei wave entpacken und wieder verpacken 
<boscowitch> ohne verluste
<boscowitch> im idealfall sollte das ffmpg auch machen 
<boscowitch> aber man kann ja nich wissen was die noch an internet standart verarbeitung haben
<boscowitch> tags müssen dann natürlicha uch manuell übertragen werden
<boscowitch> , interresant wäre nen vergleich
<boscowitch> md5sum von ffmpg convert und ape -> wave -> flac  convert
<IchEsseDichAuf> intern, so denke ich, ist es in ffmpeg so ähnlich von ablauf her.
<IchEsseDichAuf> der encodet ape in ein audiostream und packt es gleich als flac
<IchEsseDichAuf> bei ffmpg gibt es eine option, die die tags behält, nur funktioniert es nicht mit flac
<floogy> Wenn ich einen (fast) leeren folder auf ein  anderes device verschiebe (mv) in einem Ordner, indem ein gleichartiger Ordner (etwa 47GiB) bereits exsistiert verschiebe. Was passiert auf der Ziel-Seite?
<boscowitch> jo hoffe nur er verändert dabei nix
<IchEsseDichAuf> bei alac habe ich die tags dann immer ausgelesen, temporär zwischengespeichert, und nach dem decodieren in die neue flac geschrieben
<floogy> s/gleichartiger/gleicnamiger/g
<shetlandpony> floogy meant: Wenn ich einen (fast) leeren folder auf ein  anderes device verschiebe (mv) in einem Ordner, indem ein gleicnamiger Ordner (etwa 47GiB) bereits exsistiert verschiebe. Was passiert auf der Ziel-Seite?
<boscowitch> na ja 
<boscowitch> der sollte das dazu moven
<IchEsseDichAuf> naja, md5sum ist da nicht der richtige werkzeum ums zu vergleichen
<k1l> floogy: warum kopierst du nicht nur den inhalt?
<boscowitch> nein aber um zu gucken ob es untershiedlich ist
<IchEsseDichAuf> man kann ja verschieden stark das audio material komprimieren. auch lossless-like.
<boscowitch> jo gut dann noch file size vergleichen ;)
<floogy> boscowitch, k1l, Zu spät.Es war (ot)TM auf einer solaris Maschine. ImZielordner fanden sich nur noch die vier lerren (source)ordner. Die 47GiB waren gelöscht. (df -h zeigt sie aber als belegt an). Unfassbar.
<boscowitch> solaris lol
<floogy> soll doch so super sein - für fileserver undso....
<IchEsseDichAuf> was gehen würde ist ein diff zw. 1 ape > wav > flac > wav und 2 ape > flac > wav
<boscowitch> ham wir in der uni
<boscowitch> auf dem fetten remote server für alle studenten
<boscowitch> aber na ja du musst dauernd die parameter der befehle checken weil die anders sin oder nich vorhanen
<boscowitch> serh nervig
<IchEsseDichAuf> )) hey solaris, ja, bei uns auch
<floogy> boscowitch, zfshört sich jaauch super an.
<k1l> floogy: bitte sowas im #solaris oder im offtopic pls
<floogy> Ok war sol9 mit ufs
<IchEsseDichAuf> nur stirbt es ganz elend zur zeit
<boscowitch> k1l is ja grad nich viel los ...
<apollo13> *popcorn hol*
<boscowitch> 0:10 unter der woche  alle channels am ideln 
<floogy> k1l, ich wollte auch wissen, wie das Experiment unter ubuntu enden würde.
<boscowitch> *bitte 2 popcorn für mich auch*
<floogy> Ist das fs abhängig=?
<k1l> boscowitch: und morgen kommt einer mit nem winproblem, weil es gestern auch erlaubt war. bitte nicht wieder diese "sinnvollen" diskussionen
<boscowitch> ich dachte das war nen scherz mit dem solaris ?
<boscowitch> wegen alles gelöscht und so
<floogy> Hey, ich will nur wissen wie mv funktioniert.Ein leerer Ordner sorgt allso für einen (ehemals vollen) leeren Ordner auf der Zielseite?
<floogy> boscowitch, Kein Witz
<IchEsseDichAuf> probiers doch aus
<IchEsseDichAuf> kannst ja ein test ordner machen, und es dahin verschieben
<boscowitch> au backe
<floogy> Komisdch. Wenn's d'rauf ankommt weiß niemand wie mv funktioniert...
<boscowitch> also ich habs grad getestet und lol nach lol2 mved
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich kanns nicht wirklich verstehen was du vor hast
<boscowitch> alles was passeir it das sich lol in lol2 manifestiert hat
<floogy> Ist das fs-Abhängig?
<boscowitch> ext4
<boscowitch> aber ich glaube nicht
<boscowitch> die implementierung von mv checkt bestimmt nich fse
<k1l> floogy: hast du mal in man mv geguckt?
<k1l> mv hat da einige gute optionen
<boscowitch> Rename SOURCE to DEST, or move SOURCE(s) to DIRECTORY
<boscowitch> ja das stehts doch
<boscowitch> move source to directory
<boscowitch> das hat er bei mir gemacht
<boscowitch> in das directory rein kopiert
<floogy> Ich hab' nichts vor. Ich habe gestern 47GiB verloren, die df noch alsanwesend verzeichnet. man mv kenne ich.
<boscowitch> hmm
<boscowitch> fail
<boscowitch> hast du ügendws drüber gemountet so das du die 47gb nur nicht mehr siehst ?
<boscowitch> aber die files noch da sind
<floogy> Bei der Überprüfung von .bash_history kam auch kein vertippter Zielpfad heraus.
<boscowitch> schon komisch das sonst df die noch anzeigt
<OlMightyGreek> wie oft würdet ihr auf einem NAS einen SMART Test durchführen? Es gibt ja einen kurzen und einen umfassenden. Ist es paranoid den kurzen täglich laufen zu lassen? Dauert ja nur 2 min und kann ja nachts laufen
<boscowitch> also ich mach keine kompletten smart test monitore nur  dei smart werte
<boscowitch> wenn die  abfallen kann man immer noch nen test machen
<floogy> 01MightyGreek, ist doch ok. Mach den öfters.
<OlMightyGreek> läuft ja automatisch
<boscowitch> wenn du die allerdings lange sleepen lassen willst und die nur wegen dem test anlaufen is das auch kontra produktiv
<boscowitch> wenn du eh jeden tag auf die zugreifst dann ok
<OlMightyGreek> ist das nicht verschleißend wenn man täglich sonen test macht?
<OlMightyGreek> ich greif jeden tag zu
<boscowitch> wenn die dafür anlaufen müssen schon
<floogy> Esgibt eine Festplatte bei der die smartmontools zu Datenverlust führenm, bei der verkauftenfirmware. Es gibt aber ein firmwareuopdate ct(TM)
<OlMightyGreek> ne müssen sie nicht
<floogy> Leider erinnere ich nicht den Hersteller und das Produkt.
<dadrc> die samsung f4 ecogreen hatte da n problem
<floogy> 2TiB Platte war das.
<dadrc> aber wie du schon sagtest, fixed.
<floogy> boscowitch, Nee, ich habe an den mounts nichts verändert.
<boscowitch> hmm
<boscowitch> das doof
<boscowitch> backupen neu formateiren ?
<floogy> Ich werde ein fsck machen, da testweiseangelegte Ordner sich auch nicht mehr von root mit rm-rf löschen lassen. rm sagt dann: couldn't remove xy, file exists
<floogy> Das backupläuft gerade >2TiB
<floogy> Vielleicht ist das jaufs typisch ;)
<floogy> ja ufs
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-10
<ko2> hallo, ich benutze kubuntu hardy heron und brauche das paet eigen2. Es gibt Pakete (für Ubuntu) auf paunchpad (libeigen2-dev). Kann ich die genau so für Kubuntu benutzen?
<boscowitch> he is the ape -> flac  gux still here ?
<boscowitch> i found this
<boscowitch> http://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/04/converting-monkey%E2%80%99s-audio-ape-files-to-flac-in-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony> boscowitch's url: http://tinyurl.com/rabt7s | Converting Monkey&#8217;s Audio (ape) to flac in Ubuntu   aidanjm&#8217;s stuff
<boscowitch> guy*
<boscowitch> arg ganz vergessen das nen deutscher channel ist... also is der ape zu flac script schreiber noch hier ? wenn ja der link kann helfen
<zeitsofa> moin hat schon mal jemand nen ubuntu zu nem debian gemacht via ändern der sources.list und apt-get?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "rfkill is a simple tool for accessing the Linux rfkill device interface, which is uses to enable and and disable wireless networking devices, typically WLAN." dmesg: "ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch in On: Kill Switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work." Nach dem Aktualisieren auf Maverick schaltet meine alte Tastaenkombination nicht mehr WLAN ein.  Wie kann...
<bullgard4> ...ich rfkill zum Einschalten des WLANs verwenden?
<bullgard4> zeitsofa: (Ich habe keine unmittelbare Erfahrung.) Wahrscheinlich am einfachsten, indem Du /home sicherst, Debian anstelle Ubuntus installierst und dann /home zurückkopierst.
<boscowitch> jo alles ander wäre wahnsinn
<zerwas> Hab die Anfrage aber schon oft gehört
<boscowitch> aber ich weis nich debian würd ich eh nich nehmen als distro höchstens für ein ganu simlen server der nix an alzu neuer software braucht
<boscowitch> komisch vieleicht weil einige mit ubuntu serve runzufrieden sind und nen simples debian zurück wollen ohne groß was zu installen aufem remote wo man kein physikalischen zugriff hat
<Fuchs> ,ot? boscowitch 
<shetlandpony> boscowitch: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<boscowitch> ?
<Fuchs> und vor allem _ganz sicher_ keine Distro-, Desktop- oder Editorenvergleiche hier. 
<zerwas> och :(.
<boscowitch> was is das problem ?
<zerwas> boscowitch> komm nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> zeitsofa: die Idee ist imo ziemlich wahnsinnig. Weil Dein Ubuntu die aktuelleren Pakete hat an einigen Stellen wuerde er, so lange Du es nicht erzwingst, kein downgrade machen 
<Fuchs> zeitsofa: wenn Du es unbedingt versuchen willst: mach vorher ein Backup Deiner Daten und auch von dpkg --get-selections, nimm Dir eine sources.list von einem Debian, stell sicher, dass in den Verzeichnissen unterhalb von /etc/apt/sources.* auch nichts drin ist, dann ein update und dist-upgrade 
<alamar> ich bezweifel dass das problemlos tun wird
<Fuchs> ich auch
<sash_> es könnte, wenn das ubuntu, von dem wir sprechen, ein 6.06 und das debian ein aktuelles stable wäre
<boscowitch> hehe trozdem würde ich das risiko nicht eingehen
<ko2> hallo, ich habe ien programm, das ich sowohl unter Lucid Lynx als auch unter Hardy Heron kompilieren kann. Allerdings kann ich es nur unter Lucid problemfrei bedienen, d.h. wenn ich einen bestimmten Button drücke, dann stürzt es unter Hardy Heron ab (Segmenation fault). Woran könnte das liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> ko2: gibt *zig mögliche ursachen. ohne trace und/oder dump wirst du wohl kaum weiterkommen - noch dazu, dass du mal wieder äusserst unspezifisch gefragt hast.
<ko2> es geht um eine Kamera, deren Aufnahme ich starten will. 
<ko2> Es ist ein selbst geschriebenes Plug-In für ein bestehendes Programm
<LetoThe2nd> ko2: dann viel spass mit strace, gdb, valgrind.
<LetoThe2nd> (ok, problem offensichtlich gelöst)
<Kebap_23> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sicherheits-Updates-fuer-Firefox-und-Thunderbird-1150870.html wann kommt das in ubuntu an?
<shetlandpony> Kebap_23's url: http://tinyurl.com/362fy5b | heise online - Sicherheits-Updates für Firefox und Thunderbird
<Fuchs> Kebap_23: sobald es Pakete gibt und diese getestet worden sind
<sash_> wenn linuxrelevante updates sind. (hab den link nicht gelesen)
<Deem> bei mir gabs heute ine update für ff und ich hab keine ppas =)
<das_grosse_W> ich hab auch schon die aktuelle version über die updates bekommen.
<das_grosse_W> ich hoffe, das behebt die abstürze, die in letzter zeit gehäuft auftraten.
<das_grosse_W> dafür funktioniert das lightning plugin (64bit) nicht mehr :(
<das_grosse_W> offenbar schafft thunderbird es nach dem update nicht mehr, die email header zu interpretieren. hat noch jemand das problem oder weiß, wie man das beheben kann?
<das_grosse_W> hat sich erledigt, läuft wieder.
<iLeak> hm seitdem ich mein laptop-ubuntu 10.04 auf 10.10 gebracht hab, muss ich mein login pw immer 2x eingeben, wo kann man das ändern?
<k1l> geh mal beim networkmanager zu der wlan verbindung und klick unten in der ecke: für alle benutzer freigeben an
<iLeak> hm hab wicd statt den networkmanager...da finde ich sone funktion nicht in den einstellungen
<iLeak> komisch ist auch, das ich mein pw für sudo mal geändert habe...aber das loginpw ist das alte sudo pw
<iLeak> während das sudo pw aber erfolgreich geändert wurde
<mgolisch> haeh?
<iLeak> also login pw= altes, längst geändertes pw; und pw um sudo auszuführen=neues pw
<mgolisch> es gibt keine sudo passwoerter, man authentifiziert sich entweder mit dem pw des benutzer als der man etwas ausfuehren moechte oder dem eigenen, je anch konfiguration in der sudoers datei
<LetoThe2nd> iLeak: wahrscheinlich hast du sudo su gemacht und dann passwd. gratulation, du hast das root-passwort gesetzt.
<iLeak> hm ne sudo su mach ich nie
<mgolisch> sudo passwd laeuft aufs selbe hinaus
<LetoThe2nd> iLeak: reicht auch sudo passwd. -> root. dein eigenes password änderst du ohne sudo.
<iLeak> kenn den befehl passwd garnicht, glaub nicht das ich das gemacht hab
<LetoThe2nd> iLeak: sonst könnte ja niemals ein user sein passwort ändern ohne den admin zu holen ;-)
<mgolisch> was haste dann gemacht?
<iLeak> hm bin verwirrt, gute frage
<iLeak> wenn dann hab ich nur was über n grafisches gui geändert
<iLeak> wahrscheinlich ist das alte pw vielleicht nur der keyring
<iLeak> mal testen
<iLeak> hm ne ka warum ich 2 versch. pw hab
<iLeak> naja hab mal die pwabfrage zum login einfach ausgemacht
<hudo> wie brenn ich am besten mod dateien von videokamera mit k3b ?
<serenity> hudo: jvc Kamera, richtig?
<hudo> ja
<foxit> hi
<serenity> foxit: das sind mpeg2 Dateien
<hudo> serenity, und weiter ?
<serenity> foxit: umbenenne und dann kannst du auch brennen, bzw ne DVD draus basteln
<ceilingcam> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, was "POSIX threads library (POSIX threads enabled libc)" bedeutet? Das ist eine Anforderung für eine Treiberinstallation
<LetoThe2nd> ceilingcam: bedeutet genau das, was da steht. dass die lib die posix-thread implementation untertützen muss.
<LetoThe2nd> ceilingcam: und du darfst dich auch gern wieder ko2 nennen.
<ddda898> ping
<LetoThe2nd> ddda898: packet lost. irc tests can only succeed in channel #test
<sash_> ,test? ddda898 
<shetlandpony> ddda898: Hilfe ein test! und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<sash_> hmm?
<ddda898> lol, es sind doch Menschen im Channel
<ceilingcam_> kann mir jemand sagen mit welche befehl ich eine installierte version von gcc, 4.2.4-1ubuntu4 auf 4.2.4-1ubuntu3 zurücksetzen kann?
<Fuchs> ceilingcam_: via apt-pinning, wenn es die alte Version noch gibt
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning  << 
<ceilingcam_> kann ich das neure paket nicht auch einfach erst deinstallieren?
<k1l> natschil:  ping
<ViRUS> Moin. Ich habe gerade das (seltene?) Problem, dass mein Ubuntu System nicht richtig booted. Ist ein frisch installiertes 10.10 server ohne GUI. Einzige spezialität ist ein Software Raid 1, das jedoch korrekt assembled wird. Beim booten werden die gettys und diverse andere Dienste nicht gestartet. Runlevel liefert "unknown" und initctl vertritt die Meinung: "Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing."
<ViRUS> zum glück hab ich 'n sshd am rennen, so kann ich ins system reingucken was genau passiert. Wenn ich in dem zustand "init 2" eingebe, dann werden die fehlenden Dienste gestartet, aber initctl bleibt weiterhin unbenutzbar. Irgendwas scheint da faul zu sein. Hab viel gegoogelt, aber ausser andere Fehlerberichte mit Benutzern, die das Problem auf seltsame Art und Weise umgangen haben haben, habe ich nichts gefunden.
<jokrebel> ViRUS: und die "seltsame Art und Weise" um "das Problem zu umgehen" kommt für Dich weshalb nicht in Frage? Paste doch mal den Link
<hyor> Hallo! Habe seit 2-3 Wochen probleme mit dem Xserver, unter meinem Account. Die Fensterumrandungen erscheint nicht, das Panel lässt sich nicht bedienen etc. Unter einem anderen Account läuft der Xserver problem los. Woran könnte das liegen?
<Fuchs> einer nicht laufenden Fensterverwaltung, zum Beispiel 
<Fuchs> ps aux | egrep -i "comp|win|meta|box" 
<hyor> hört sich logisch an werd ich gleich mal testen...
<Fuchs> starten koenntest Du einen mit: metacity --replace & disown    fuer gnome,    kwin --replace & disown    fuer KDE 
<ViRUS> jokrebel: zum einen geht's da um ubuntu 10.4 und es wird empfohlen upstart zu downgraden auf 0.6.3 und bei anderen werden irgendwelche mysql scripte gepatched. Also alles totaler unfug und hilft in meinem Fall nicht. Da wurde symptom behandlung betrieben und nicht das eigentliche Problem behoben.
<hyor> Fuchs: also wenn ich "metacity --replace & disown" eintippe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: Fehler der Fensterverwaltung: Unable to open x display 
<Fuchs> hyor: und X laeuft? 
<ViRUS> Ich bin mitlerweile soweit, dass es so aussieht als würde rc-sysinit nicht ausgeführt werden. Im script seh ich, dass es auf "filesystem" und "lo" abhängigkeiten hat. Da beides da ist versteh ich nicht was das problem ist.
<hyor> Fuchs: Ja X laeuft. Die Oberflaeche startet aber ohne Rahmen der Anwendungs-Fenster und reagieren tuen sie auch nicht. Genau wie die Panel.
<hyor> Fuchs: Hier die Ausgabe von ps aux | egrep -i "comp|win|meta|box"http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399396/
<jokrebel> ViRUS: ging es denn schon mal? Oder ist das neu aufgesetzt und klappt von anfang an nicht?
<ViRUS> ist neu aufgesetzt und klappte von anfang an nicht
 * jokrebel würde für nen Server eh die LTS-Version bevorzugen
 * dAnjou bevorzugt auch für sein notebook LTS
<ViRUS> yo, ist echt 'ne idee
<ViRUS> Ok. ich denke ich werde einfach 'n LTS aufspielen… *grmpf* … ok. bin dann mal weg
<ViRUS> trotzdem danke. ;)
<apollo13> ViRUS: du hier? oO
<jokrebel> cu
<Funfood> re
<ViRUS1> apollo13: klar… ich darf doch auch mal hier sein (sorry, bin kurz nachdem du das geschrieben hast off gegangen)
<ViRUS1> bin jetzt allerdings nur per mobilem WLAN Hotspot online… bin mal gespannt wie lange das hält. Ich fahr hier durch 'n paar Regionen da ist das Handynetz nicht so super.
<Henso> hat schon jmd erfahrung mit dem startupmanager gemacht?
<sash_> ,mf? Henso 
<shetlandpony> Henso: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<Henso> shetlandpony: ok sry.
<sash_> ,bot? Henso 
<shetlandpony> Henso: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Henso> hat schon jmd probleme mit dem startupmanager gehabt? :P
<Frickelpit> …
<Henso> ^^ egal ich teste mal
<Henso> It is super important that you do not close the ‘post-configuration tasks’ window. kann mir jmd sagen, was d.h.?
<ppq> Henso: wenn du das fenster schließt, werden vermutlich ausgeführte befehle in dem terminal fenster abgebrochen. was tust du eigentlich gerade?
<Henso> ppq: ich hab das grub ein wenig geändert mit dem startupmanager. wollte den mal testen. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/how-to-set-default-os-in-grub-in-ubuntu/
<ppq> Henso: ah. dann nimm dir die warnung bitte zu herzen, sonst kannst du nachher wohl nichts mehr booten.
<Henso> ppq: ok oder kannst du einen anderen costumizer empfehlen?
<ppq> Henso: nein, ich nutze sowas nicht, ich bearbeite lieber die konfigurationsdateien direkt. da hat man mehr überblick. was genau diese GUIs tun, ist leider nur schwer nachvollziehbar. backups der grub konfiguration, von /boot und ggf, sogar vom mbr wären übrigens angebracht gewesen.
<ppq> aber naja, zur not kann man ja immer noch grub2 reparieren, viel erfolg jedenfalls
<Henso> ppq: wenn ich den startupmanager vorher wieder deinstalliere, kann ich dann zum alten zurück?
<ppq> Henso: ich denke nicht, dass bei der deinstallation die alte version der /etc/default/grub wiederhergestellt wird, nein
<ppq> Henso: was genau meinst du mit "vorher"? vor was?
<Henso> ppq: ah ok /etc/default/grub wäre dann um selber zu bearbeiten? Meinte damit, dass wieder das default vor dem startupmanager läuft
<mgolisch> wie funktioniert dieser audio/videochat bei empathy?
<mgolisch> die buttons dafuer sind einfach grau bei mir
<ppq> Henso: wenn du ihn nur installiert hast und sonst nichts, dann wurde die datei nichtmal verändert
<mgolisch> sollte das nicht funktionieren in der version von 10.10?
<Henso> ppq: doch doch, ich hab schon rumgespielt
<ppq> Henso: was genau willst du denn jetzt? funktioniert deine neue konfiguration nicht?
<Henso> ppq: ich hab noch keinen reboot gemacht
<ppq> Henso: dann seh ich das problem gerade nicht :) 
<Wedelwolf> vermutlich dass nach dem rumspielen beim ersten reboot nicht mehr gebootet wird
<Henso> ehm wie kann ich etwas hochladen? hab mein /default/grub gerade mal kopiert
<Henso> ppq: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/303208/
<Henso> sieht da jmd etwas gefähliches?
<ppq> Henso: nein, das nicht, aber dass die bootoption "splash" da zwei mal drinsteht, ist nicht schön.. sowas passiert, wenn man inoffizielle GUIs statt der conf dateien verwendet.. naja, gehen sollte das so aber
<Henso> ppq: kannst du mir eine optimale einstellung zeigen?
<ppq> Henso: einfach das untere plash wegnehmen.
<ppq> Henso: wenn die gewählte auflösung (vbe nummer 792) nicht geht, nehm einfach alles weg was da bei GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= zwischen den "" steht
<ppq> und btw: beachte den hinweis aus der ersten zeile
<Henso> ppq: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Henso> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" 
<ppq> aber warum testest du nicht erstmal, ob's so geht?
<Henso> so?
<free-from-making> habe ein großes problem beim booten von systemen,  sobald ich den pc starte, startet der bootmgr(windows) klick ich ein sytem an so erscheint  supergrub erneut und komm so nicht in ein system. ich weiss es schon nicht wieviele boots ich installiert habe was kann ich machen ?
<Henso> ppq: hat sich dann einfach die auflösung geändert und mehr nicht?
<ppq> Henso: jo, das ist standardmäßig so. aber jetzt teste doch erstmal deine auflösungseinstellung da.
<Henso> p
<Henso> ppq: k
<ppq> Henso: keine ahnung, was startupmanager sonst noch tut
<ppq> Henso: vielleicht einen benutzerdefinierten splashscreen in /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<free-from-making> bekomm es auch nicht mit einer live grub cd hin
<Henso> ppq: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 kann ich da die auflösung auf 1024*768 stellen?
<ppq> free-from-making: erstens: dich klarer ausdrücken. du hast also ein dualboot-system, ja? also ubuntu und windows parallel "richtig" auf der festplatte installiert, und kein wubi-dreck?
<ppq> Henso: lass es doch einfach so einkommentiert wie es ist
<Henso> ppq: na gut
<ppq> Henso: und lies bitte den ubuntuusers wiki artikel zu grub_2, da ist erklärt, was welche option in der datei bewirkt
<Henso> ppq: ok danke
<ppq> ,grub_2? Henso
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber grub_2, ich assoziiere aber grub2 damit
<free-from-making> hm müßen die alle betriebsysteme parallel sein ?
<ppq> blabla
<mgolisch> also geht bei irgendwem audio/video chat in empathy?
<ppq> free-from-making: nein, ich versuche nur gerade deine unverständlichen äußerungen zu durchschauen
<ppq> mgolisch: bullgard4 aka luftikuss hat sich da intensiv mit auseinandergesetzt, vllt. weiß der ja wie das geht..
<free-from-making> also bootmgr springt auf grub und grub auf bootmgr
<free-from-making> und das geht die ganze zeit 
<ppq> free-from-making: wie hast du dein system genau eingerichtet? welches OS in welcher reihenfolge wie installiert? irgebndwas manuell gemacht?
<free-from-making> eine frage wie lösche ich grub oder bootmgr?
<ppq> free-from-making: eins nach dem anderen, lass und erstmal klären, wie dein setup aussieht. wir können das auch gerne lassen.
<free-from-making> ja manell habe ich da was gemacht nur weiß ich es leider nicht genau
<pLato0n> moin, ich will mit gwibber bestimmte twitter feeds verfolgen, geht das irgendwie?
<pLato0n> ich habe meinen eigenen account in gwibber als konto hinzugefügt, aber ds bringt mir ja irgendwie nix
<Frickelpit> pLato0n: du willst einzelne tweets verfolgen oder tweets von bestimmten personen?
<pLato0n> also ich will z.B. alle neuen meldungen von twitter.com/user angezeigt bekommen
<free-from-making> hatte vorher ubuntu und win7u, also ich habe heute win7u installiert nur ging ja ubuntu ja nicht mehr wegen bootmgr und hatte es mit ein tool namens EasyBCD versucht und dan  stand in bootmgr zwei einträge mit zwei linux sobald ich drauf klickte kommte ich in grub rein von da aus hatte ich alle einträge richtig nur kommte ich nicht ins windows rein, sobald ich drauf klicke komme ich wieder auf bootmgr und wieder auf grub und
<free-from-making>  soweiter
<pLato0n> am besten mit notification aufm desktop
<Frickelpit> pLato0n: dann geh auf die webseite und "follow" die entsprechende person
<pLato0n> jo, hab ich gemacht
<Frickelpit> dann werden alle neuen tweets in gwibber angezeigt inkl. notify
<sash_> free-from-making: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/GRUb-wiederherstellen#chroot-ueber-eine-LiveCD
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/38t6wvu | Baustelle/GRUb-wiederherstellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<pLato0n> hmm
<pLato0n> mal gleich checken ob was kommt
<pLato0n> bin ma kurz off, brb
<free-from-making> danke
<Tellerrand> hallo. wie kann ich die vorgängerversionen vom kernel vom system entfernen. aktuell läuft bei mir 2.6.32-26-generic. 2.6.32-25-generic und 2.6.32-21 möchte ich gerne löschen
<Frickelpit> ,kernel? Tellerrand
<shetlandpony> Tellerrand, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Frickelpit> dort findest du eine anleitung zum löschen
<Tellerrand> ich schaue mal nach. danke im voraus
<gaertner> hallo
<gaertner> ich habe ein tastatur problem unter Ubuntu
<gaertner> Ich habe Acer TravelMate 5620 und möchte gerne rechts die Zahlen nutzen
<BuZZ-T> gaertner: hast du schon xev probiert?
<JSeann> auch wenn es eine meta-frage ist, kennt sich jemand mit jboss aus?
<BuZZ-T> gaertner: gnome-terminal oder ähnliches aufmachen, xev starten, die Tasten drücken und schauen ob sie überhaupt erkannt werden
<Frickelpit> auch wenn es eine antwort auf eine metafrage ist, bestimmt …
<JSeann> ich möchte nur wissen, in welchem lib-ordner ich die jdbc-treiber packen muss, damit jboss für meine web-app das connection pooling übernimmt
<Tellerrand> Frickelpit: hat geklappt. alte kernel sind raus. danke
<Frickelpit> Tellerrand: np, als tipp sei dir aber gesagt, immer einen älteren kernel installiert zu lassen, falls mal was mit dem neuen nicht stimmt ;)
<Tellerrand> ich werde dann beim nächsten kernelupdate das vorherige drin lassen. 
<gaertner> Also die Num Taste erkennt er haber die Zahlen nicht
<gaertner> welche Tastatur muss ich den Auswählen
<BuZZ-T> gaertner: er erkennt die Ziffern des Num-Blocks nicht?
<BuZZ-T> also soweit ich weiß, kannst du gar nix machen, wenn er Tasten in xev nicht erkennt
<BuZZ-T> ich lass mich aber gerne belehren
<gaertner> die Num Taste ja wird erkannt die Zalen Block nein
<gaertner> kommt ihr mit den terminal log weiter
<KojiroAK> gaertner: Schon mal versucht num lock zu drücken?
<gaertner> das ist doch die num taste oder nicht
<GordonShamway> hallo zusammen
<GordonShamway> weiß jemand wie ich die irc räume in empathy durchsuchen kann?
<Wedelwolf> ich würd mal spontan sagen /list?
<KojiroAK> gaertner: Jep Num
<rumpe1> GordonShamway, oder /msg alis list #ubuntu*  (z.B.)
<GordonShamway> in empathy?
<rumpe1> egal welcher client
<KojiroAK> gaertner: Ah ich habe num tasten (plural) gelese
<rumpe1> nur nicht egal, welcher server ^^
<KojiroAK> n
<gaertner> noch mal zu mein Problem ich habe ja ubuntu in der Virtualbox und unter win wird die Tastatur als Standardtastatur (PS/29) Treiber Microsoft 6.0.6000.16609
<gaertner> angezeigt
<gaertner> und wenn ich in der "Tastatureinstellungen,Belegungen,Optionen und dann Belegungsauswahl des Nummernblock was muss da ausgewählt werden
<NeutrinoPower> hallo, wie kann ich ein Dienst/Daemon deaktivieren, ohne was deinstallieren zu müssen?
<NeutrinoPower> dass er beim booten nicht startet
<rumpe1> NeutrinoPower, was wäre an einer Deinstallation zu aufwändig?
<NeutrinoPower> falls ich den Netzwerkmanager doch mal starten will...
<rumpe1> NeutrinoPower, dann installier ihn doch einfach wieder
<rumpe1> wenn keine updates dazu reinkommen liegt doch schon alles bereit für eine neuinstallation
<NeutrinoPower> soll das heißen, es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit unter Ubuntu?
<spY|da> du musst nur den link löschen das er initialisiert wird 
<rumpe1> NeutrinoPower, nö... gibt noch mehr methoden
<rumpe1> NeutrinoPower, aber deinstallieren ist wohl die sauberste
<NeutrinoPower> spY|da: welchen Link wo?
<rumpe1> ,Dienste? NeutrinoPower 
<shetlandpony> NeutrinoPower, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<creatix> hi, wie seh ich denn bei linux welches mainboard ich verwende?
<spY|da> NeutrinoPower, einfach den link in /etc/rc.x löschen 
<creatix> unter xp habe ich immer cpu-z genutzt ...
<Henso> ppq: hey, hat gut funktioniert. die auflösung ist nun höher und der kubuntu startsplash wurde gefixt :). danke nochmal
<spY|da> creatix, aufschrauben reinschauen? 
<Frickelpit> creatix: lshw
<rumpe1> creatix, lspci, lshw
<creatix> spY|da, hmm... ja hast recht. 
<creatix> thx ;)
<ppq> Henso: cool, keine ursache
<spY|da> also das wäre bei mir die erste loesung, bevor ich da ne software auskunft krieg und nicht weiss ob die stimmt 
<creatix> spY|da, gehäuse ist doch eh immer offen
<creatix> bei mir.
<rumpe1> offenes gehäuse ist wie offene hose ... nämlich off-topic :>
<creatix> weiß vielleicht jeman warum ich 2 usb-buchsen mit roter "zunge" habe?
<creatix> seltsam ...
<creatix> weiß vielleicht jeman warum ich 2 usb-buchsen mit roter "zunge" habe?
<creatix> <creatix> seltsam ...
<creatix> asus mobo
<creatix> die hässlichsten mainboards:
<creatix> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,748430/Die-haesslichsten-oder-kuriosesten-Mainboards-aller-Zeiten/Mainboard/News/
<shetlandpony> creatix's url: http://tinyurl.com/33na4u2 | Die hässlichsten oder kuriosesten Mainboards aller Zeiten - asus, gigabyte, mainboard, msi
<creatix> das rot an den usb-buchsen ist wohl nur ein gag
<creatix> scheinbar fahren junge leute darauf voll ab ...
<creatix> ok, ich geh schon in OT
<NeutrinoPower> irgendwie hab ich network-manager nicht unter /etc/rcX gefunden, hab ihn deinstalliert...
<NeutrinoPower> hab mit ls -lh überall gsucht
<rumpe1> zum suchen gibts locate oder find
<schweegi> guten abend :) 
<Minze> kleine frage, speichert xchat in der default-einstellung logs?
<ppq> Minze: afaik nein
<ppq> jede art von irrtum vorbehalten :)
<Minze> umm tuts anscheinend doch, erspart mir eine schon beantwortete frage :)
<Gamoder> Hmm ... ich habe folgendes Problem: Sobald ich ein Computerspiel (Guild Wars) starte, laufen andere Programme deutlich langsamer – kann ich irgendwie es so einstellen, dass immer das Programm im Vordergrund erhöhte Priorität bekommt?
<Minze> so, jetzt wird erstmal die reportage im 3sat geguckt ^
<Minze> noch ne gute nacht zusammen :)
<ppq> Gamoder: ich weiß nicht, was da im hintergrund passiert, aber im kde systemmonitor kann man jedem prozess prioritäten zuweisen
<ppq> kann sein dass das die "nice" werte sind
<Gamoder> Naja, so kann ich das aber nicht verwenden, denn a) Das muss ich ja manuell machen und b) runtersetzen (also Priorität erhöhen) kann ich nur mit Adminrechten
<sbam> Gibt es für einen "public_html"-Ordner (userdir-mod vom apache2) irgendwelche Einschränkungen, was die Vergabe von Zugriffsrechten betrifft? Wenn ich es mit "chmod" oder manuell über die Eigentschaften versuche, werden die Rechte danach sofort wieder zurückgesetzt
<BuZZ-T> Gamoder: du kannst das Programm ja mit höherer Priorität starten
<BuZZ-T> das kannst du dir ja einfach auf den Shortcut legen
<Gamoder> Ja, aber ich will das ja «dynamisch» haben, dass immer das ausgewählte Fenster eine höhere Priorität hat
<BuZZ-T> brauchst du das für mehr als ein Programm? Bzw. willst du während Guild Wars läuft, einem anderen Programm eine hohe Priorität geben?
<sbam> Ich versuch die Frage mal einfacher zu stellen: Ein Programm sagt mir, dass ein bestimmter Ordner die Rechte 755 braucht. Wie genau muss der "chmod" Befehl dafür aussehen?
<rumpe1> sbam, chmod 755 <ordner>
<Gamoder> Äh – nein, ich will das halt immer  für das aktuelle Programm – z.B. derzeit konversation
<sbam> das hab ich versucht, aber das wird nicht übernommen
<rumpe1> sbam, was kommt als meldung?
<sbam> nichts, aber das Programm, das sagt mir immernoch, dass der Ordner nicht beschreibbar/ausführbar ist
<rumpe1> sbam, schreiben kann da dann auch nur der eigentümer
<sbam> und wenn ich versuche über rechtsklick -> eigenschaften -> zugriffsrechte schreibrechte einzustellen werden die sofort danach wieder zurückgesetzt
<sbam> ich bin der eigentümer, der ordner liegt in meinem /home/user verzeichnis
<rumpe1> sbam, und wie startest du das programm?
<sbam> Das Programm heißt Redaxo, man muss nur die index.php aufrufen um es einzurichten
<Moritz> Tachchen. Ich benutze auf einem Dualboot-System (Win7 64bit und Ubuntu 10.10 64bit) Firefox und Thunderbird. Ich kann auch in beiden OSs (?) das gleiche Profil nutzen, allerdings fehlen die Plugins auf mysteriöse Weise. Sprich: In Ubuntu habe ich den Flashplayer, in Windows sagt er mir, ich müsse das Flash-Plugin installieren. So geht das mit allen Plugins. Woran könnte das liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz: daran, dass die plugins nicht ausschliesslich im profil liegen. du wirst auch unter windows ein .net-plugin haben, unter ubuntu nicht.
<rumpe1> sbam, keine ahnung... vielleicht ein bug? tippfehler? ...
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz: addons können weitgehend simulaton benutzt werden, plugins nicht. grund: erstere sind OS-unabhängig, zweitere nicht.
<sbam> "chmod -R 755 ~/public_html" <- Das ist der Befehl, den ich benutzt habe stimmt das so?
<LetoThe2nd> s/simulaton/simultan/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: Moritz: addons können weitgehend simultan benutzt werden, plugins nicht. grund: erstere sind OS-unabhängig, zweitere nicht.
<Moritz> LetoThe2nd, danke Dir für den Hinweis. Hatte ich mit immer schon gefragt, wo der Unterschied ist^^ Also bleibt mir im Endeffekt nix anderes übrig, als die fehlenden Plugins in Windows separat zu installieren, richtig?
<rumpe1> sbam, wenn da nicht nur verzeichnisse drin sind ist das eher ungeschickt
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz: stimmt. genauso ists.
<rumpe1> sbam, du setzt damit ALLE Dateien im Pfad auf ausführbar o.O
<sbam> dann muss ich das für jedes verzeichnis und jeden ordner einzeln machen?
<Moritz> LetoThe2nd, danke. Dann muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wieso FF in Win7 immernoch meckert, obwohl ich dort schon das neueste Flash-Plugin installiert habe... aber das gehört sicher nicht hier her :P
<sbam> ja so sollte das auch sein
<LetoThe2nd> Moritz: stimmt. genauso ists. (teil 2)
<rumpe1> sbam, achso... das soll auch so sein. :)
<rumpe1> ,chmod? sbam 
<shetlandpony> sbam: siehe shell chmod
<sbam> wo soll ich das nachschaun?
<rumpe1> sbam, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<sbam> also ich habs jetzt mit "chmod -R +rwx ~/public_html versucht, so wie das im wiki steht. das ändert aber auch nichts
<rumpe1> das steht so wohl kaum im wiki
<rumpe1> der allerletzte abschnitt behandelt rekursives setzen
<sbam> also so wie das ganz unten beschrieben ist ändert sich auch nichts. es kommt keine fehlermeldung, aber die rechte stimmen immer noch nicht
<rumpe1> sbam, häng noch ein -v an den chmod-befehl
<indyfan> empathy meldet mir einen "Netzwerk-Fehler" beim Versuch mich bei MSN anzumelden, ich habe bereits die neuen zertifikate heruntergeladen, das hat auch nichts gebracht. hat jemand noch eine idee, was ich tun könnte?
<sbam> das gibt ne ewig lange ausgabe, die darf ich hier wohl nicht rein kopieren
<rumpe1> ,pastebin? sbam 
<shetlandpony> sbam: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<rumpe1> kannst außerdem ja noch "repräsentative" schnipsel auswählen
<rumpe1> wenn das z.B. aus ständigen wiederholungen besteht
<poccy> hi
<poccy> hab mist gebaut
<poccy> hab ubunut remix installiert
<poccy> :(
<sbam> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/8SHzdfMq8OW13DzAzsw1/
<poccy> kann mir damit jemand helfen?
<rumpe1> sbam, tjo... sieht so aus, daß er die rechte so setzen soll, wie sie sowieso schon gesetzt waren
<poccy> hat hier also niemand dieses remix?
<sbam> hm, aber wenn ich auf eigenschaften -> zugriffsrechte gehe, steht da bei den rechten immer noch "---"
<rumpe1> poccy, wenn du die unity-oberfläche von 10.10 meinst... würde ich deinstallieren ^^
<rumpe1> sbam, vergiss die gui
<poccy> unity? meinst du das mit den icons aufm desktop?
<sbam> und redaxo meldet, das die erforderlichen verzeichnisse weder beschreibbar noch ausführbar sind
<rumpe1> sbam, läuft "redaxo" unter deinem account? oder läuft der unter www-data oder so?
<sbam> hm weiß nicht, die datei liegt in meinem home-verzeichnis und ich rufe sie im browser nur auf über "localhost/~user/index.php" mein benutzer gehört aber auch zur gruppe www-data
<rumpe1> sbam, mach doch einfach mal spasseshalber 777
<sbam> ok, mom
<rumpe1> sbam, wobei das nur mal zum testen gedacht ist und sonst wirklich oberhässlich
<sbam> ok, das hat funktioniert
<rumpe1> dann läuft das nicht auf deinem account
<sbam> gut. und wie kann ich das ändern?
<rumpe1> ist es gerade aktiv? ... dann check doch mal "ps axu | grep -i dingsbums"
<sbam> wobei dingsbums zu ersetzen wäre durch den dateinamen?
<rumpe1> programmnamenfetzen
<rumpe1> vielleicht php, vielleicht redaxo...
<rumpe1> kenn das teil nicht
<sbam> sbam      4864  0.0  0.0   5416   772 pts/0    S+   22:28   0:00 grep --color=auto -i redaxo
<rumpe1> das isses schonmal ned ^^
<rumpe1> das war die anfrage selbst
<sbam> ich weiß nicht, ob sich das so finden lässt. das programm auf dem es läuft ist ja an sich der firefox
<rumpe1> hm... öha... da steht ja garnicht der account...
<rumpe1> sbam, ist firefox nicht vielmehr ein interface zu einem lokalen dienst?
<sbam> hm stimmt... hab mich falsch ausgedrückt
<rumpe1> sbam, oder wirf mal top an und guck in der USER-Spalte
<sbam> top?
<rumpe1> kommandozeile "top"
<sbam> in der user-spalte sind mein account und root
<rumpe1> guck nach dem dienst
<sbam> dienst? meinst du die command-spalte? da steht nichts, was ich dem programm zuordnen könnte
<sbam> um nochmal auf das zurückzukommen, was ich vorhin sagen wollte: da läuft ja an sich kein programm. die datei wird ausgewertet und jetzt im moment wird ja nur der output im firefox angezeig
<sbam> t
<Messanger> world leaders setting you all up right now to get microchipped by RFID microchips with identity/healthcare/credit information into their new world order why they are folding the economy , their solution to the problem they are causing is the RFID microchip  http://www.scribd.com/doc/44997148/The-Mark-of-the-Beast    Romans 10:13 all who call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.
<rumpe1> sbam, dann rufe sie auf, wenn du gerade top laufen hast 
<sbam> dann taucht kurzzeitig ein "apache2" auf, der unter www-data läuft
<rumpe1> sbam, dann setz doch den besitzer vom dem subtree mal auf www-data
<sbam> wie mach ich das? sorry, hab noch nicht so lange ubuntu
<rumpe1> sbam, fast genauso ... chown -R www-data:www-data /verzeichnis
<sbam> muss da ein "sudo" davor? da kommt "Operation not permitted"
<rumpe1> wie lautet deine befehlszeile genau?
<sbam> chown -R www-data:www-data ~/public_html
<rumpe1> dann mit sudo und vollem pfad (ohne ~)
<sbam> ok
<sbam> so, das scheint funktioniert zu haben. zumindest kam keine fehlermeldung. was jetzt?
<rumpe1> testen
<sbam> funktioniert. die rechte stehen aber noch auf 777
<rumpe1> sbam, dann setz die so, wie du es für angemessen hältst
<rumpe1> normal wohl 755 für verzeichnisse und 644 für dateien
<rumpe1> aber lies am besten den chmod-artikel
<sbam> hab ich. ich versuchs mal und meld mich dann, falls es wieder nicht funktionieren sollte. auf jeden fall schonmal danke für deine geduld :)
<rumpe1> keine ursache :)
<sbam> Ok, ich hab die Ordnerrechte auf 755 und die Dateirechte auf 644 gesetzt und es funktioniert. Nochmal vielen Dank
<indyfan> nachdem ich mit dem totemplugin in firefox einen stream angeschaut hab, ist der plötzlich aus dem "/tmp"-Ordner wieder verschwunden. Wie kommt das?ß
<rumpe1> indyfan, weil der kram in /tmp nur temporär angelegt wird?
<indyfan> ich dachte, der wird erst beim ausschalten gelöscht??
<rumpe1> indyfan, hängt wohl auch von der anwendung ab
<indyfan> hmm
<bekks>  /tmp ist ein Verzeichnis in dem Applikationen nichts löschen müssen, es aber dennoch dürfen.
<indyfan> bekks: kann ich das verhindern?
<bekks> Wieso sollte man das wollen? Und nein.
<indyfan> bekks: war nur so ne frage.
<Pilatus> frage ich habe einen Ordner den ich per mount bind in einen anderen Ordner einbinde 
<Pilatus> nach einen Neustart vergisst das Sys dies aber 
<Pilatus> wie kann ich das Permanent setzen ?
<rumpe1> Pilatus, für sowas gibts /etc/fstab
<rumpe1> ,fstab? Pilatus 
<shetlandpony> Pilatus, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Pilatus> danke rumpe1 das sollte mir schon reichen ;-)
<hoopalong> namd
<serenity> hi
<bazi> Abend
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-11
<RedNose> wo kann ich ne liste mit Informationen zu den booleans in der SELinux Policy Ubuntu kriegen? man <bool name> wie bei fedora geht nicht.
<Cyber1005> huhu, kann mir jemand helfen in punkto lan und router?
<Quassy> frag doch einfach oO
<Cyber1005> also ich hab das problem wen ich mein anderen router anhänge bekomm ich keine netzwerk verbindung. die bricht immer ab und dachte schon es läge am router, hab den also zu nem kumpel mit genommen dort läuft er! mit dem sein router geht es auch an meinem pc, kann da was mit der netzwerk karte was nicht hin hauen?
<Cyber1005> keiner ne idee?
<dAnjou> Cyber1005: hä?
<k1l> Cyber1005: 2 router ?
<Cyber1005> hab das problem das ich mit meinem router net ins inet komme, da kommt seite kann nicht geladen werden weil server zu lange braucht. hab jetzt ein leihgerät von nem kumpel. 
<k1l> Cyber1005: ist der router denn eingerichtet mit dhcp etc und drum und dran? was läuft denn nicht?
<Cyber1005> dirgend wie bekomm ich nicht die verbindung zu dem router bei meinem kumpel geht das wunderbar
<k1l> Cyber1005: hat dein router die richtigen daten zum einloggen beim ISP? firewall oder ports geblockt? (die liste ist da sehr lang an möglichen fehlerquellen)
<Cyber1005> in der firewall regel steht nichts, stellt sich automatisch ein ist ein netgear dgn2000b
<Cyber1005> ging vorher ja auch aber seit gestern abend nix mehr
<dAnjou> Cyber1005: kommst du überhaupt auf den router? ans web-interface?
<Cyber1005> nee überhaupt nicht, der brauch so lang das er das gar nicht macht
<dAnjou> Cyber1005: `ifconfig` und `route -n` bitte
<dAnjou> kopier die ausgaben auf nen usb-stick oder so und dann nach http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<Cyber1005> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/303373/
<Cyber1005> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/303375/
<dAnjou> Cyber1005: was sagt `ping 192.168.2.1` (reicht, wenn du es sagst, musst nicht nopasten)
<dAnjou> ich hoffe, du führst die befehle von dem rechner aus, der angeblich keine verbindung hat
<Cyber1005> jaha
<dAnjou> juhut
<Cyber1005> also ping liegt zwieschen 1.05ms und 0.507 ms
<dAnjou> dann gib jetz mal die ip im browser ein
<dAnjou> sollte mich stark wundern, wenn das nich klappt
<Cyber1005> geht jetzt
<dAnjou> das waren übrigens alles nur analyse-tools
<dAnjou> keins von denen hat irgendwas verändert
<Cyber1005> ah k
<Cyber1005> ok
<Cyber1005> werde mich mal mehr befassen damit danke erst mal
<Sputnik> Hallo! Hab vergessen, wie man den Ziffernblock einschaltet. Kann mir jemand helfen???
<Sputnik> 10
<Sputnik> ahh er funktioniert habs selber rausgefunden
<Sputnik> tschau
<dAnjou> was zur ... ?
<RedNose> kriegt man irgendwie raus wann man ein software paket installiert hat?
<Quassy> RedNose: vllt wann die dateien zuletzt geändert wurde? wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob bei einer installation nicht einfach die werte übernommen werden von der quelle
<RedNose> hmm
<RedNose> ok quassy
<RedNose> Quassy: nee übernimmt die werte der quelle
<Quassy> kannst mal in /var/log/apt vorbeischauen, scheint aber nur begrenze aktionen aufzulisten
<Quassy> RedNose: oder vllt auch /var/log/dpkg.log
<RedNose> Quassy: dat klappt, gibt ein Start-Date für die install vorgänge ... danke
<bullgard> Was meint "by mounting tmpfs over /sys/devices/virtual/rfkill/rfkill0"? (Siehe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rfkill/+bug/501973)
<drakooner> moin! Hat außer mir noch jemand in letzter Zeit vermehrte Freezes mit Lucid? Lüfter ist schon ausgesaugt. Ich bin etwas ratlos, wo ich anfangen soll nach den Ursachen zu suchen.
<jokrebel> hi
<KojiroAK> Wie kann ich feststellen wie viel Platz auf eine VideoDVD belegt ist?
<Henso> kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich den hintergrund vom anmeldebildschirm ändern kann?
<boerni> Henso, System->Systemverwaltung->Anmeldefenster ists bei mir unter Gentoo
<Henso> boerni: ja wenn ich darunter den hintergrund ändere, nimmt er das wallpaper nicht an?!
<Henso> ah ich seh gerade eine anleitung :)
<Henso> also irgendwie klappt das nicht. ich hab gerade ein design installiert, aber er nimmt es nicht in die liste auf. Kann mir jmd sagen, was ich falsch mache?
<rumpe1> Henso, ubuntu-version, gnome?
<Henso> 10.10 kde
<rumpe1> →#kubuntu
<serenity> Henso: was für ein Design?
<Henso> serenity: Glassfield KDM
<serenity> Henso: nein, ich meine was ersetzt es? Anmeldungsmanager, Plasma Theme, ...
<serenity> rumpe1: und wenn du verweist, dann bitte auf #kubuntu-de
<Henso> serenity: Anmeldemanager
<serenity> Henso: da gibt es eine Unterscheidung: Den wo du das PW eintippst, oder den Ladescreen der danach kommt
<Henso> serenity: wo ich das pw eingebe
<serenity> Henso: hast du es manuell runtergeladen?
<Henso> serenity: nein
<serenity> oder meinst du glassified?
<serenity> weil die suche nach glassfield gibt keine Treffer ;)
<Henso> serenity: jap, aber manuell installieren, hilft
<Henso> serenity: jetzt hab ich aber noch eine andere frage, falls du mir helfen kannst. ich kann die smileys nicht bearbeiten. Gibt es da etwas was ich vorher beachten muss?
<serenity> wie bearbeiten? Andere Smiley-Pack, oder die Zuordnung von Text zu Smiley?
<Henso> serenity: die zeichen für smileys
<serenity> Das geht nur mit externen Smiley-Packs
<serenity> die mitgelieferten können das nicht
<serenity> Henso: siehe hier: http://imagebin.ca/img/BO-PfbWQ.png
<Henso> serenity: ja das meine ich, aber leider kann ich weder hinzufügen bearbeiten oder löschen
<serenity> bei welchem Smiley-Pack?
<Henso> serenity: KDE4
<serenity> Henso: lies was ich um 12:06 geschrieben habe
<Henso> serenity: ah ok, danke :)
<auftisch> Man erstellt zuerst mit cryptsetup das LUKS device, und erstellt danach darin das Dateisystem, oder umgekehrt?
<sash_> auftisch: richtig, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS
<nevchen> auftisch:  zuerst das LUKS device dann wird das geöffnet
<nevchen> und anschließend formatiert
<ppq> auftisch stellt genau diese frage alle paar wochen mal :o schon min. das vierte mal grad
<LetoThe2nd> steht ja eigentlich auch im wiki, aber mei...
<freeleaks> guten morgen alle zusammen, möchte mich wegen gestern bedangen  der link hat mich weiter gebracht so konnte ich mein boot eintrag wieder richtig zusammenstellen
<blackest_knight1> is there a better channel for english ubuntu users?
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? blackest_knight1 
<shetlandpony> blackest_knight1: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<blackest_knight1> sorry it appears there is a ban on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-en is invite only  so i'm ... (my knowledge of german is too poor to be much use)
<LetoThe2nd> blackest_knight1: then try to find out why you're banned, but this is out of the topic of this channel. usually there's some op council you can appeal on, you've got to find out for #ubuntu yourself.
<foofoobar> Hi
<Frickelpit> blackest_knight1: if there's a ban for you, then check #ubuntu-op.
<foofoobar> Ich mache gerade ein Voll-Backup via dd if=/dev/md1 bs=32 | gzip -c | ncftpput -c -V -u ..... 
<blackest_knight1> thanks leto its strange as i havent used irc for over a year
<foofoobar> Ich habe nun bemerkt, dass ich f?r 5GB fast eine Stunde brauche. Bei meiner 500GB Platte dauert dies also sehr sehr lange..
<blackest_knight1> thanks Frickelpit
<sash_> bs=32 ist auch ziemlich lahm
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: damn, warst schneller
<foofoobar> Nun stellt sich die Frage f?r mich ob es auch einen einfacheren Weg gibt, ein Vollbackup zu machen. W?rde es nicht reichen einfach alle Daten+Konfigurationen zu speicher und auf den FTP zu laden?
<foofoobar> An Daten habe ich vllt. 15GB von den 100GB..
<LetoThe2nd> ,backup? foofoobar, lies und such dir was aus ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> gnah
<sash_> foofoobar: lädtst du das über nen adsl-anschluss hoch?
<LetoThe2nd> foofoobar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<sash_> oder läuft das im lan bzw zwischen zwei servern mit sdsl?
<foofoobar> sash_, nein, Server und FTP-Backupspace stehen im RZ
<mgolisch> jo das sollte gehen
<mgolisch> als richtiges backup waer wohl sowas wie tar besser
<mgolisch> wenn rechte etc richtig wiederhergestellt werden sollen
<mgolisch> das wird bei ftp schwierig werden :)
<foofoobar> mgolisch, mh
<foofoobar> also besser tar und dann aufn ftp schieben?
<mgolisch> kommt halt auf deine anforderungen an
<foofoobar> Im Grunde konfigurationsdateien und home-verzeichnisse
<foofoobar> mgolisch, reicht es da einfach /etc/ und /home/ zu tarren?
<bekks> Dann stellt sich die Frage, welche zur Konfiguration nöigen Dateien - die sind ja nicht nur in /etc/
<bekks> Und nein, es reicht nicht nur /etc/ und /home/
<mgolisch> da ist ja oft noch mehr als zeugs in /etc/
<mgolisch> kommt halt auf die anwendungen an
<mgolisch> ausserdem waer wohl fuer eine schnelle wiederherstellung noch eine paketliste gut
<mgolisch> damit du weisst was man wieder installieren muss
<mgolisch> wenn du die moeglichkeit hast den server runterzufahren waeren evtl auch image backups sinnvoll
<bekks> Backups in laufendem System sind ohnehin etwas kritischer, damit sie auch konsistent sind.
<mgolisch> aber kommt halt auf deine moeglichkeiten an, welche service windows du hast etc und ob das setup komplex genug ist das man das wirklich braucht
<foofoobar> ich habe im moment den rescue kernel gebootet
<mgolisch> wenn nur std distributions pakete installiert sind wuerd ja ein backup der anwedungsdaten und konfig files reichen + plus ne paketliste
<foofoobar> deshalb ist es nicht wirklich das richtige laufende System
<foofoobar> mgolisch, bekks: Es ist nicht viel drauf was verwendet wird: nginx, ftpd, exim und einige python pakete die per easy_install oder per hand installiert wurden
<foofoobar> Was w?hre den au?er /etc/ noch wichtig ?
<mgolisch> die mailboxen von exim evtl, ausser das wird nur zum senden verwendet
<mgolisch> kenn ja dein setup nicht
<foofoobar> Nur zum senden..
<foofoobar> mysqld ist noch drauf, backup davon hab ich aber
<foofoobar> Sonst noch was? Weil dann w?rde /etc/ und /home/ ja eventuell doch reichen, oder?
<bekks> Die ganzen Mailspools ...
<foofoobar> bekks, d.h.?
<foofoobar> be right back
<pLaTo0n> moin, ich habe irgendwie seltsame probleme mit gnome
<pLaTo0n> manchmal kommts vor, dass nix mehr auf mausklicks reagiert
<pLaTo0n> mauszeiger is noch bewegbar, aber ich kann nix anklicken
<pLaTo0n> ich weiß auch net wirklich wo ich die ursache suchen soll, tritt sporadisch auf 
<mgolisch> hab ich auch gestern dauernd gehabt
<mgolisch> ich konnte auch noch die fenster wechseln mit der maus
<mgolisch> nur nicht schliessen oder sonstwas machen
<mgolisch> hab dann compiz abgestellt, ist seit dem nicht mehr aufgetreten
<pLaTo0n> ok mgolisch das probier ich mal
<pLaTo0n> hm
<pLaTo0n> leider kein erfolg
<orinoco> Hi, ich suche nach einem driver für den cannon drucker ip4700 64 bit
<orinoco> auf lucid
<orinoco> über die druckersuche  findet ubuntu nur den ip4600
<orinoco> über canon finde ich nur eine 32bit version, die nicht funktioniert
<prophy> Turboprint ab Vers. 2.12 unterstützt den iP4700.
<orinoco> kostet
<orinoco> wer entwickelt denn die Treiber auf dem Lokalhost?
<prophy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker
<prophy> das schonmal angeschaut?
<orinoco> cnijfilter-ip4700series-3.20-1-i386-deb.tar.gz  läuft nicht auf 64 bit
<ppq> canon drucker sind ein albtraum.. 
<fellbuendel> die quelloffenen canon-Treiber haben bei mir am iP3500 durch die Bank versagt, der zugehörige Bugreport hat auch keinen wirklich interessiert... Turboprint tut (meistens) recht gut, kostet aber
<fellbuendel> ändert halt alles nix dran, dass der Drucker der letzte Schrott ist
<ppq> verkauf ihn bei ebay und hol dir was ordentlicheres :)
<ppq> wenns ein tintenstrahler sein muss, ein hp deskjet oder sp
<orinoco> einzelpatronensystem  beidseitiger druck etc...
<fellbuendel> auf das Einzelpatronensystem ist ziemlich gesch***, wenn es nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr funktioniert...
<orinoco> ich habe noch einen sx415 von epson avsystreibern
<orinoco> funktioniert bloss der scanner nicht
<fellbuendel> aber, wie gesagt, Turboprint funktioniert normalerweise sehr gut, kostet aber eben Geld
<Minze> Tag zusammen :)
<orinoco> ich kenne turboprint
<Astrophysiker> Hi, ich habe mir diese http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360314123865&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT Fernbedienung gekauft und möchte sie mit LIRC zum Laufen bringen. Unter 10.10 wird sie allerdings nicht erkannt, in /proc/bus/input/devices ist sie nicht aufgelistet
<shetlandpony> Astrophysiker's url: http://tinyurl.com/37ykdm9 | Medion PC Fernbedienung X10 inkl. externem Empfänger bei eBay.de: Fernbedienungen Pointer (endet  26.11.10 16:47:59 MEZ)
<Minze> Bei Win7 kann man die Lautstärke jedes auf die Soundkarte zugreifendes Programm je nachdem wie es einem beliebt, lauter oder leiser stellen
<ppq> Astrophysiker: genau die hab ich auch, hab da ne super anleitung gefunden, moment
<Minze> Ist selbiges irgendwie auch unter Ubuntu Linux möglich?
<orinoco> merci tschö
<ppq> Astrophysiker: tolles gerät, btw
<Astrophysiker> ppq, schon mal beruhigend ;)
<ppq> Astrophysiker: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/pc-funkfernbedienung-x10-unter-ubuntu-mit-lirc/  die kommentare sind teilweise noch hilfreich
<ppq> Astrophysiker: und keine sorge, X10 ist X10, egal wie die aussieht
<Astrophysiker> ppq, vielen dank, ich probiers mal
<ppq> ich hab diese X10 hier http://www.pollin.de/shop/detail.php?pg=NQ==&a=MDI2ODcyOTk=  und der empfänger sieht zumindest schonmal genau so aus
<TERRACORP> Minze: ja
<TERRACORP> falls du gnome hast, soööte es da im oberen panel einen lautsprecher geben
<Minze> ja tut es :)
<TERRACORP> dann klickste drauf und nimmst einstellungen
<TERRACORP> und dann nur noch anwendungen, und du solltest sehen, was du sehen willst
<Minze> ok muss nur kurz den rechner booten :)
<TERRACORP> na dann
<Astrophysiker> ppq, wurde sie bei dir direkt erkannt? also gab es einen eintrag in /proc/bus/input/devices?
<ppq> Astrophysiker: keine ahnung. musste jedenfalls ein atiremote (oder so ähnlich) modul blacklisten, das automatisch dafür geladen wurde. dann konnte ich genau so wie beschrieben lirc einrichten
<TERRACORP> Minze: noch da?
<TERRACORP> hm...
<Minze> ja, es klappt :)
<Minze> zwar nicht ganz so komfortabel wie bei win7 da man erst noch durch verschiedene reiter muss
<Minze> aber es macht den job, und das reicht mir ^
<ppq> Astrophysiker: wenn du dich dann nachher mit der ~/.lircrc auseinandersetzt: es gibt noch vile nützliche XF86Audio* und XF86* "ereignisse", die man so wie in "mediakeys" (siehe artikel) auslösen kann, die werden von gnome und kde in den shortcut-einstellungen direkt erkannt, dann kann man da seine aktionen zuweisen und muss das nicht frickelig in der .lircrc tun. XF86Launch9 und mit anderen zahlen dran gibts noch, ist sicher auch irgendwo dokumentiert
<ppq> +e
<Astrophysiker> ppq, kk gut zu wissen... mit irw sehe ich jetzt zumindest schon etwas...
<ppq> Astrophysiker: kommen bei dir auch immer gleich fünf zeilen bei einem tastendruck?
<Astrophysiker> ppq, ja, aber irexec scheint nur eine zu sehen?
<ppq> Astrophysiker: hast du auch die einstellungen von linuxundich.de übernommen? wenn ja, wird das da irgendwie korrigiert so dass nur eine "ankommt"
<Minze> noch nen schönen tag zusammen :)
<Astrophysiker> ppq, jop... aber habs mir nicht angeschaut ;)
<floogy> Hi, die vpn-Verbindung mittels kvpnc klappt nicht mehr
<floogy> debug: [pptp raw]: anon warn[open_inetsock:pptp_callmgr.c:329]: connect: Connection refused
<floogy> debug: [pptp raw]: anon fatal[open_callmgr:pptp.c:479]: Call manager exited with error 256
<floogy> Was haben die auf der Gegenseite geändert?
<floogy> Kann man so nicht sagen?
<PBeck> hi
<Alagos> hello
<floogy> Ok, die haben den pptp port dicht gemacht.
<floogy> 1723/tcp closed pptp
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ping
<auftisch> Wie hei?t nochmal dieses Skript, als Alternative zum network-manager, das schon beim Booten die Netzwerkverbindungen herstellt? Irgendwas mit ph...
<floogy> pon ?
<rumpe1> auftisch, /etc/network/interfaces ?
<auftisch> wpa_supplicant  :) Habs gefunden, Danke.
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<apollo13> wo kann ich nachschauen, wenn metacity beim login nimmer startet?
<ppq> hmm.. xsession-errors vielleicht?
<floogy> apollo13, df -h,  ~/xsession-errors
<apollo13> thx, mal schaun
<floogy> df -h /home
<Frickelpit> df -h?
<floogy> Ja, wenn das voll ist kann man sich nicht mehr einloggen
<Frickelpit> floogy: dann liegt das aber nicht an metacity, weil dann schon gdm quitiert
<floogy> hm, der greeter hat nix mit gdm zu tun? der läuft dann nämlich noch.
<floogy> Allerdings gibt das eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung, istalso doch eher unwahrscheinlich...
<apollo13> ppq: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/303575/ die errors find ich nicht so schlimm
<floogy> Vielleicht guck auch im syslog, dmesg, messages
<apollo13> Dec 11 17:40:01 apollo13 gdm-simple-slave[4801]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory aber das wirds ja wohl nicht sein^^
<floogy> apollo13, Bist Du Dir sicher?
<ppq> apollo13: sonst mal metacity manuell starten, und mal gucken obs da irgendwelche "verbose" command line optionen für gibt
<apollo13> ppq: manuell rennt metacity ja gut
<apollo13> aber verbose ist ne gute idee
<ppq> naja wird nix bringen wenns so geht
<ppq> metacity richtig in gconf eingetragen
<ppq> ?
<floogy> Starte doch mal gdm mit debug level n oderso
<apollo13> ppq: puh, wo ist das einzutragenb
<apollo13> ah wait
<ppq> steht im wiki afair
<apollo13> ppq: kann sein, dass ich das in die gconf eintragen sollte während ich __nicht__ eingeloggt bin?
<ppq> eigentlich wenn du eingeloggt bist, als dein user.
<ppq> denn der solls ja auch starten nachher
<apollo13> im wiki suchen geh
<nextnewbee> hallo, mein ubuntu 10.10 stoppt wenn ich mit firefox 3.6.12 ne weile surfe. Geht nichts mehr. kalt ausmachen hilft. Eine Idee?
<floogy>  /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf [debug]
<ppq> apollo13: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Fenstermanager_auswechseln#Ab-Ubuntu-Intrepid-Ibex-8-10
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3yresfj | GNOME Fenstermanager auswechseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<apollo13> hmm, ich find nix wo das stehen sollte…
<apollo13> hmm /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current ist gesetzt und sollte passen
<ppq> trag da doch mal testweise ein script ein, das irgendweo ne datei anlegt. dann kannst du gucken, obs überhaupt ausgeführt wird.
<ppq> -e
<ppq> falls nicht, kannst du dir ja mal ne eigene session erstellen, ggf. mit extra metacity aufruf drin, das sollte dann ja gehen
<apollo13> ich glaub nicht, dass das ausgeführt wird, ist ja deprecated :þ
<ppq> echt? :o
<ppq> wer entscheidet denn sowas..
<floogy> ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<apollo13> isn symlink auf metacity
<floogy> Ja, hier auch. 
<floogy> Kann man mit gconf den metacity debug leveleinstellen?
<apollo13> kA, mal gucken, was steht bei dir in /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager
<apollo13> ach ich versuch mich mal bei aufräumen meiner dotfiles, cyl
<floogy> gnome-wm
<timaba> guten abend, hat hier jemand einen selbstgebauten lighttpd unter ubuntu laufen (a la http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lighttpd)
<Alagos> timaba: Ya
<apollo13> floogy: ah vlt macht das den unterschied ;)
<floogy> Keine Ahnung, bei mir steht auch compiz als gnome-windowmanager, obwohl ich metacity nutze. (nouveau)
<ring0> wie finde ich denn heraus welchen windowmanager ich aktuell verwende?
<floogy> Mit nvidia witrd dann vielleicht automatisch compiz gestartet?
<apollo13> compiz steht wo?
<apollo13> in /desktop/gnome/window_manager/current? das ist deprecated, wird vlt gar nicht mehr verwendet ;)
<floogy> ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<floogy> apollo13, wie zeige ich die zweige mit gconf auf der konsole noch mal?
<apollo13>  gconftool-2 --get 
<timaba> Alagos: wo ist der trick? bei mir funktioniert steuern über /etc/init.d/lighttpd überhaupt nicht. es passiert einfach nichts.
<timaba> lighttpd.conf passt so, zumindest lief sie mit der älteren version und so dramatisch ist sie halt nicht.
<floogy> gconftool-2 --get  /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default
<floogy> /usr/bin/compiz
<apollo13> kannst du mal schaun ob in deiner xsession-errors "Setup done" drin steht?
<floogy> egrep 'Setup\ done' ~/.xsession-errors : nix
<k1l> timaba: warum selbst kkompiliert? der ist doch in universe
<apollo13> grml, gnome-wm kommt jetzt einfach in die startup apps und fertig
<apollo13> eh voila…
<floogy> startupapps?
<apollo13> system -> preferences -> startup apps
<floogy> Ist hier nicht drin
<apollo13> hier am anderen user auch nicht… aber was session startup betrifft ist gnome/ubuntu nunmal nen fail :(
<Alagos> nunmal nen?
<floogy> ? muss eine art netjargon sein
<Alagos> Was bedeutet es nunmal nen?
<Alagos> Ich erkannte,
<apollo13> floogy: rofl, eher österreichisch
<apollo13> nunmal nen == halt ein
<apollo13> zumindest in dem context die beste übersetzung :þ
<Alagos> Danke für die Erklärung. Und dann bin ich ein Fremder.
<JSeann> weiß jemand, wie man den jboss app-server so einstellt, dass das connection pooling läuft, die verbindungsdaten, stehe in der context.xml des servlets
<Alagos> Eingabeaufforderung, und um 10.10 Uhr waren aptitude entfernt?
<apollo13> wer oder was startet denn im normalfall eigentlich den windowmanager?
<k1l> apollo13: ich würde mal auf g/kdm tippen
<apollo13> k1l: ja, aber wo genau ;)
<k1l> apollo13: uff :)
<floogy> Hmm... /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50x11-common_determine-startup
<apollo13> okay, das wäre gnome-session hier
<floogy> also in /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<floogy> /etc/gdm/Xsession
<apollo13> /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf hab ich hier nicht
<floogy> gdm.conf
<apollo13> hab ich auch nicht
<apollo13> ah, die ist in /etc/init
<apollo13> hmm ne das ist nur upstart
<tm> apollo13: schau mal in die datei /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop   - dort wird die DE/WM von gdm gestartet
<apollo13> tm: jupp gnome-session
<timaba> k1l: ja, hauptbenutzung soll aber webdav sein... und dazu brauchts einfach den selbstgebauten, der aus den quellen lässt sich unter nautilus/konqueror einfach nicht einbinden (siehe link)
<timaba> und ich habe das probiert, es funktioniert echt nicht.
<apollo13> floogy: problem behoben :)
<apollo13> cd .local/share/applications && rm compiz.desktop metacity.desktop gnome-wm.desktop
<apollo13> frag aber nicht warum das geht und was es behebt
<schweegi> wieso reagiert KDE mit aktivierten desktop effekten unter kubuntu 10.10 so träge? habe den fglrx installiert. es kann aber nicht an zu langsamer hardware liegen
<schweegi> liegt das eventuell an dem in 10.10 eingesetzten KMS ? habe kubuntu auf einem testsystem (dell optiplex) installiert mit intel-grafikchipsatz, da laufen die vollen effekte einwandfrei.
<ppq> schweegi: mal "powerplay" im ati ccc deaktiviert? ich weiß, eigtl. betrifft dieser bug compiz, aber vielleicht ja auch kwin..
<schweegi> ppq: habs mal deaktiviert... kurz neustart, moment
<dreamon> Nützt jeman von euch minidlna? Was wird hier gemeint privateIP ?-> presentation_url=http://privateIP:8200 (die IP wo der Content liegt also in dem Fall der Server)
<k1l> dreamon: das wird die ip im lan vom server sein
<ppq> dreamon: ja, der server, wenn du mich fragst. in deinem netz zuhaus
<schweegi> ppq: danke für den tipp! das hat echt was gebracht. er ist definitiv schneller geworden
<schweegi> und ich dachte erst das es an KDE selbst liegt da es unter GNOME einwandfrei funktioniert hat
<dreamon> hmm.. habs so Installiert -> https://launchpad.net/~stedy6/+archive/stedy-minidna -> wo finde ich heraus wie man es richtig konfiguriert. Die im Wiki machen es ganz anders.
<ppq> schweegi: interessant, dann erstell doch bitte mal einen bug report. falls noch nicht vorhanden selbstverständlich. kannst dich hier rauf beziehen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/351186
<dreamon> Habe diese Anleitung genommen -> http://blog.technical-life.at/2010/08/howto-minidlna-upnpdlna-unter-ubuntu-server-installieren-und-konfigurieren/(am Ende)
<shetlandpony> dreamon's url: http://tinyurl.com/3x4y2dk | Nichts gefunden für  2010 08 Howto-minidlna-upnpdlna-unter-ubuntu-server-installieren-und-konfigurieren (am
<schweegi> ppq: das werde ich machen, danke
<ppq> schweegi: danke auch :)
<WasserDragoon> hi sagt mal ist es bei ubuntu one nur möglich per kreditkarte zu zahlen? wollte mir gerne das mobile package holen, habe aber keine kreditkarte :-(
<k1l> dreamon: minidlna wird sicher eine dokumentation haben.
<WasserDragoon> gibts da nur die möglichkeit mit kreditkarte zu zahlen oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
<floogy> apollo13, ~/.local/share/applications/metacity.desktop gibt es hier nicht
<floogy> die anderen auch nicht. Der Ordner is aber da mit jeder Menge *.desktop
<floogy> Wie kamdas bei Dir dahin?
<apollo13> floogy: wenn ich das wüsste…
<Xecuterdiablo> hi
<Xecuterdiablo> ich lösch nun ubuntu
<Xecuterdiablo> ich installier wieder debian
<sdx23> Xecuterdiablo: schön für dich, allerdings gehört dein Getrolle nicht hierher.
<u-boot> ich versuche eine pdf-datei mit ' convert a.pdf -page a4 b.pdf ' zu konvertieren (mehr als 1000 seiten ursprüngliche größe ist 8,8 MB) dabei nimmt der Festplattenplatz beträchtlich ab, obwohl die Datei eigentlich in ein tmpfs geschrieben werden soll. 
<Jogggel> hallo
<Jogggel> hab ein problem, ich bekomm unter ubuntu keine internetverbindung
<u-boot> nach ner weile bricht das ganze ab mit ner fehlermeldung die ich nicht verstehe... ich nehme an der plattenplatz geht aus
<dadrc> u-boot: die Fehlermeldung wäre interessant
<bullgard> Jogggel: Fehlermeldung?
<Jogggel> ich hab oben den button mit den 2 pfeilen gehabt. hab drauf geklickt weils inet nicht ging. und jetzt nha bich ds wlan symbol mit nem roten ! . hab gerade eben erst das ubuntu installiert, was man in windows reinsinstalliert
<u-boot> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399406/
<u-boot> hier die fehlermeldung wegen der pdf umwandlung
<bullgard> Jogggel: Sprichst Du vom Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.8.1?
<Jogggel> bullgard: ich kenn mich noch nicht so aus. bin gerade erst neu in ubuntu. ist noch komplett neu installiert ohne etwas verändert zu haben
<bullgard> Jogggel: Mach mal auf das Symbol, von dem Du sprichst, einen Rechtsklick und klicke dann auf den Menüpunkt »Info«. Erscheint dann ein neues Fenster? Wie heißt dieses Fenster?
<Jogggel> hab ubuntu noch auf englisch weils sich nicht updaten konnte. ist NetworkManager Applet
<Jogggel> Version 0.8
<bullgard> Jogggel: Und wenn Du auf dieses Symboö einen Linksklick machst, welche Menüpunkte sind dann nicht ausgegraut?
<bullgard> s/Symboö/Symbol/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: Jogggel: Und wenn Du auf dieses Symbol einen Linksklick machst, welche Menüpunkte sind dann nicht ausgegraut?
<Jogggel> bullgard: Auto eth0 und nochmal untendrunter VPN Connections. unter dem menüunkt vpn connections kann ich nochml auf configure vpn klciken
<Fuchs> Jogggel: haettest Du gerne WLAN oder Kabel? 
<Jogggel> fuchs: kabelverbindung hätte ich gerne
<Fuchs> gut, das muesste die sein unter eth0 
<Fuchs> Kabel steckt und Verbindung ist physikalisch da?  (Laempchen leuchtet) 
<Jogggel> ja steckt drinnen und ist da
<Jogggel> verbindung besteht zum router
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal auf einem Terminal den Befehl   ifconfig   schreiben, und das Resultat in einen pastebin (nicht hier rein) geben? 
<bullgard> Jogggel: Öffne ein Terminal und gib dort ein: route. Was ist das Ergebnis?
<Jogggel> wie öffne ich ein terminal?
<Fuchs> Unter Anwendungen, Zubehoer. Oder Alt+F2  gnome-terminal <enter>
<bullgard> Jogggel: Anwendungen > Zubehör > Terminal
<Jogggel> also ich hab jetzt route eingegeben
<bullgard> Jogggel: Öffne ein Terminal und gib dort ein: route. Was ist das Ergebnis?
<Jogggel> hab 3 zeilen bekommen.
<bullgard> Wie lauten die 3 Zeilen?
<Jogggel> destination  -  gateway - genmask - flags - metric - ref - use - iface
<Jogggel> 192.168.0.0  - * - 255.255.255.0 - U - 1 - 0 - 0 - eth0
<Jogggel> link-local - * - 255.255.0.0 - u - 1000 - 0 - 0 - eth0
<Jogggel> default - sitecomwl614.si - 0.0.0.0 - UG - = - = - 0 - eth0
<Jogggel> default - sitecomwl614.si - 0.0.0.0 - UG - 0 - 0 - 0 - eth0
<bullgard> Jogggel: Aber Du hast keine Verbindung zum Router. Ist der Router eingeschaltet?
<bullgard> Ah! Kommando zurück.
<Jogggel> jetzt hab ich eine verbindung zum router. komm aber nicht ins internet. ok
<bullgard> Jogggel: Was steht in /etc/network/interfaces? (nopaste)
<Jogggel> wo find ich die zeile?
<bullgard> Jogggel: Gib in ein Terminal ein: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces. Dann erscheint eine Internet-Adresse als Antwort. Bitte teile diese Adresse hier im Kanal mit.
<bullgard> (Den Satzpunkt nicht eintippen.)
<Longbottom> bullgard: Das wird ohne Internet Verbindung kaum gehen.
<bullgard> Das stimmt allerdings.
<Jogggel> bekomm eine fehlermeldung: The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: 
<Jogggel> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich möchte mir Heroes of Might and Magic III installieren. Leider lässt Ubuntun das nicht zu mit dem Hinweis, dass die Datei nicht ausführbar sei. Wie kann ich das hinbekommen? Ich habe 10.10
<Fuchs> was auch nur mit Internetverbindung geht, oder Du laedst das Paket via USB Stick auf Deinen Rechner, ist aber ziemlich zwecklos
<bullgard> Jogggel: Kommando zurück! --  Gib ein in ein Terminal: 'sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces'. Dein Passwort eingeben. Was kommt als Ergebnis heraus?
<Fuchs> Oliver1: ist ein bekannter Fehler in wine
<Fuchs> Oliver1: entweder Du machst die Datei ausfuehrbar (chmod +x) oder Du startest wine Setup.exe (oder so) aus einem Terminal 
<Fuchs> (fehler in wine in ubuntu) 
<Oliver1> ah, deshalb. Ich meinte mich erinnern zu können, dass das mal bei einer älteren Version von Ubuntu geklappt hatte. 
<Fuchs> Oliver1: ja, ist aber bekannt, wird sicher auch noch geloest, eine der genannten Loesungen funktioniert sonst in der Zwischenzeit 
<Oliver1> Fuchs: meinst Du ich soll die Exe aus Wine starten?
<Jogggel> bullgard: jetzt steht da :      auto lo                           in der nächste zeile steht    iface lo inet loopback
<Fuchs> Oliver1: wine in einer Konsole starten, die Datei (Setup.exe oder wie auch immer) als Argument
<Oliver1> ok, vielen Dank.
<Fuchs> Oliver1: oder die Datei ausfuehrbar machen (chmod +x in einer Konsole, oder Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften) 
<Oliver1> ok
<bullgard> Jogggel: Das sieht gut aus.
<Oliver1> noch einen schönen Abend allen
<bullgard> Jogggel: Was für einen Internet-Router hast Du?
<Jogggel> bullgard: einen von sitecom. inter win läuft alles nur unter ubuntu hab ich gerade probleme.
 * Fuchs wuerde wirklich gerne mal die ifconfig-Ausgabe sehen
<Fuchs> notfalls halt in eine Datei speichern, auf einen USB Stick und dann ins Netz damit
<Jogggel> bullgard: hab gestgestellt das einfache seite doch geladen werden. ab und zu. aber nicht immer. hab ne 25mbit leitung.
<Fuchs> das reicht. 
<Fuchs> Jogggel: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ifconfig | pastebinit 
<Jogggel> fuchs: Paket pastebinit konnte nicht gefunden werden
<Fuchs> o.O 
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search pastebin 
<Frickelpit> warum sudo beim suchen?
<ppq> vllt. universe nicht aktiv
<bullgard> Jogggel: Was gibt im Terminal ifconfig aus? (Bitte zunächst nur die Ausgabzeile posten, die anfängt mit »inet Adresse«)
<Jogggel> fuchs: jetzt macht er was
<Jogggel> lädt irgendwas. seh ne keschwindigkeit 27kb/s
<bullgard> Jogggel: Das klingt gut!
<Jogggel> =)
<Jogggel> ab und zu komm ich auf webseiten. lädt halt ewig. 22-
<Jogggel> 2-3 min. und dann komm ich nicht immer auf die seite. bin im moment mit nem anderen computer online
<mgolisch> weiss einer wie dieser automount foo funktioniert bei ubuntu?
<bullgard> Jogggel: "[22:01]	<Jogggel>	ab und zu komm ich auf webseiten. lädt halt ewig. 22-" Du sprichst von Ubuntu? Oder von Windows?
<Jogggel> bei 63% bleibt er stehen und es geht im moment nicht weiter
<Jogggel> ubuntu
<mgolisch> krieg ich das irgendwie hin das auch ohne gnome zu verwenden? bzw welche software verwendet man da wenn man nicht gnome hat?
<Jogggel> bin im chat mit dem windows computer
<Fuchs> mgolisch: pmount und Konsorten, denke ich
<Fuchs> mgolisch: oder einfach udev-Regeln 
<bullgard> Jogggel: Verstanden. Ich weiß aber im Moment nicht, wo es auf Deinem Weg ins Internet klemmt.
<bullgard> Jogggel: Verstanden. Tritt derselbe Effekt auch unter Windows auf?
<jokrebel> .oO( was klemmt? er ist hier?
<mgolisch> ja aber mit nem anderen pc
<mgolisch> wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab
<Jogggel> unter ubuntu, habe ich probleme ins internet zu kommen. die seite www.google.de lädt ca 2 min. wenn ich den browser schließe und nochmal auf google.de möchte, passiert nichts. firefox bricht den ladevorgang ab.
<Jogggel> auf dem pc von windows tritt dieses problem nicht auf
<mgolisch> wlan?
<Jogggel> beide pcs haben lan
<jokrebel> routing?
<Jogggel> und sind an einem router angeschlossen. 
<jokrebel> IPv6?-Problem?
<bullgard> nein
<mgolisch> die namensaufloesung geht?
<mgolisch> ich wuerd halt mal alles getrennt probieren, dns aufloesung, und dann mal die verbindung testen
<mgolisch> mit wget/telnet oder so
<Jogggel> ich sollte laut fuchs folgendes eingeben: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search pastebin und habe fehlermeldungen jetzt bekommen
<bullgard> Jogggel: Wie lauten die erhaltenen Fehlermeldungen?
<jokrebel> .oO( pastebin? vielleicht pastbinit? )
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> pastebinit
<bullgard> Ihr beiden Süßen: Jogggel hat bisher kein Programm pastebinit laufen.
<Jogggel> Fehlschlag beim Holen von httP.// xxx.xxx.xx  verbindung mit de.archive.ubuntu.com:http nicht möglich (ip: 141.30.3.82.80)
<Fuchs> jokrebel: sollte er installieren, gab es aber nicht, deswegen die Suche
<Jogggel> hatte pastbinit tippen wollen
<Fuchs> Jogggel: weil ich mal ifconfig sehen wollte 
<Jogggel> weitere fehlermeldungen: 
<Fuchs> erste Vermutung ist ein krummer MTU Wert, 
<Fuchs> aber das ist reines Glaskugeln aktuell 
<Jogggel> e. einige indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden, sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer stelle benutzt
<bullgard> Jogggel: Hast Du die Zahl (ip: 141.30.3.82.80) richtig abgetippt?
<Jogggel> ja
<rumpe1> komische ip ^^
<Jogggel> oh. sry da steht [IP: 141.30.3.82 80]
<Jogggel> die fehlermeldung variirt 16 mal. das da was nicht möglich war
<bullgard> Ah! Das sieht realistischer aus.
<bullgard> Jogggel: Was gibt ifconfig aus?
<Jogggel> hab noch die meldung hier W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg something wicked happend resolving 'de,archiveubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No adress associated with hostname)
<Jogggel> nur eingetippt ipconfig gibt no command 'ipconfig' found
<bullgard> Jogggel: Es könnte sein, daß Du morgen erst Glück hast.
<mgolisch> ifconfig
<Jogggel> hab jetzt mehrere zeilen bekommen
<Jogggel> bullgard: wie meinst das mit morgen?
<jokrebel> hm - gn8
<bullgard> Jogggel: Das Repositorium von Ubuntu schein gerade in Unordnung zu sein. Das wird meist in kurzer Zeit wieder repariert sein, z. B. morgen früh.
<Jogggel> ah,ok
<bullgard> Jogggel: Wie lauten die mehreren Zeilen?
<mgolisch> also bei mir geht das apt-get update
<Jogggel> sind ca 20.
<bullgard> Oh, nein! Bitte nicht alle hier posten.
<Jogggel> habt oben eth0 und unten lo bei nem absatz stehen
<mgolisch> schau halt bei deinen netzwerkinterface bei nur einem lan adapater vermutlich eth0
<mgolisch> interessant waere da der wert von mtu und ob bei rx/tx ne hohe zahl bei errors steht
<mgolisch> oder sowas
<bullgard> Jogggel: Was steht hinter »inet Adresse«?
<Jogggel> MTU:1500
<Jogggel> rx packets : 6488 errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame0      
<Jogggel> tx packets 4169  err 0 drop 0 overrun0 frame0
<mgolisch> k das sieht auch nicht schleht aus
<Jogggel> bullgard: welche adresse meinst. inet addre.  , inet6 addr:
<Jogggel> hab da 2 stehen
<bullgard> Jogggel: Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du keine inet6-Verbindung hast.
<mgolisch> eher unwarscheinlich
<mgolisch> :)
<Jogggel> inet addr: 192.168.0.104     inet6 addr: fe80: :218:f2ff:feal:le94/64 
<mgolisch> ist das per dhcp konfiguriert auf beiden rechnern? ich wuerde zusaetzlich mal die verwendeten dns server vergleichen
<Jogggel> gehört bcast, mast un scopenoch dazu
<mgolisch> /etc/resolv.conf in ubuntu und bei windows ipconfig /all
<bullgard> Jogggel: Die inet addr sieht ok aus.
<mgolisch> resolving 'de,archiveubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No adress associated with hostname) << sieht nach einen dns problem aus
<Jogggel> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<mgolisch> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<mgolisch> sollte den inhalt ausgeben
<bullgard> Jogggel: Du hast sudo davor vergessen.
<mgolisch> nein /etc/resolv.conf ist nicht ausfurhrbar da es ne konfig datei ist darum der error
<mgolisch> das kann man nicht starten/aufrufen
<Jogggel> sudo: /etc/resolv.conf: command not found
<mgolisch> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<mgolisch> ^^
<Jogggel> cat /etc/resolv.conf  führt zu:
<Jogggel> domain sitecomwl614
<Jogggel> search sitecomwl614
<Jogggel> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Jogggel> das wars dann
<mgolisch> k das verwendet also deinen router als dns server
<mgolisch> ist das bei deinem windows rechner auch so?
<Jogggel> was willst da bei win alles wissen vom verbindungsspezifisches dns-suffix
<mgolisch> nee nur dns server
<mgolisch> wenns der selbe ist dann ist es wohl ein lokales problem
<Jogggel> muss kurz des mit dem dns server finden
<mgolisch> steht irgendwo unter der ip
<mgolisch> da wo auch das gateway steht
<mgolisch> nameserver oder dnsserver ka wie genau es da betitelt ist
<Jogggel> dns server  192.168.0.1
<Jogggel> steht bei ethernet-adapter
<mgolisch> k ist da also genauso
<Jogggel> was meintest mit wenns der selbe ist?
<mgolisch> naja wenn es bei windows und linux das selbe ist
<mgolisch> bei deinem windows pc gehts ja
<Jogggel> ja, mit dem bin ich online
<mgolisch> kannst ja mal gucken ob in der ausgabe von dmesg irgendwelche fehlermeldungen bezueglich der netzwerkschnittstelle stehen
<Jogggel> bei ubuntu
<mgolisch> ja
<Jogggel> bei ifcinfig gibts kein dmesg
<mgolisch> jo ist nen eigener befehl
<Jogggel> sudo dmesg?
<bullgard> Jogggel: In ein Terminal eingeben: dmesg
<bullgard> (Das ergibt eine furchtbar lange Ausgabe.)
<Jogggel> so ca 100zeilen+
<bullgard> Jogggel: Dort gucken, ob es Fehlermeldungen gibt. Auch die Zeilen mit eth0 am Anfang genauer begutachten.
<mgolisch> jo einfach mal durchgucken, oder dmesg|grep eth0
<Jogggel> bei dmesg|grep eth0 bekomm ich 17 zeilen wo eth0 rot vorgehoben ist
<bullgard> Ah!
<mgolisch> jo das rote kommt von grep
<bullgard> Wie heißen die ersten?
<mgolisch> weil eth0 das suchwort war
<mgolisch> das ist neu in 10.10
<mgolisch> zumindest hab ich das ie vorher gesehen
<Jogggel> [0.954774] skge eth0: addr 00:18:f3:al:le:95
<bullgard> ok
<Jogggel> ich hab das ubuntu mit dem win installer genommmen
<k1l> Jogggel: mit Wubi? dann würde ich dir Raten direkt nochmal richtig zu installieren.
<Jogggel> ja wubi 
<bullgard> Jogggel: Ich verstehe schlecht: Was ist das: "Ubuntu mit dem Win-Installer"?
<Jogggel> also wubi.exe. das kann ma nim windows installieren.
<k1l> wubi ist zu stark an win gekoppelt. da fuscht win schon zuviel rein. das ist zum ausprobieren mal gedacht, aber keine dauerlösung
<Jogggel> kann das dann sein das windows da probleme macht?
<bullgard> Sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Ab er vielleicht hast Du eine ungünstige Konstellation. 
<Jogggel> xp+ubi
<mgolisch> ich wuerd halt mal gucken ob da irgendwelche probleme bekannt sind mit dem verbauten netzwerkadapter
<bullgard> Jogggel: Ich schließe mich der Meinung von k1l an.
<Jogggel> ok
<mgolisch> und evtl mal nen anderen dns server testen
<mgolisch> andere ideen hab ich auch ncht wirklich
<mgolisch> bb g2g
<Jogggel> soll ich das wubi runterlöschen und dann nochmal ubuntu neu installieren? geht das überhaupt,wenn ich bis jetzt nur windows installiert hab
<bullgard> Was bedeutet "g2g"?
<Jogggel> g2g?
<dadrc> got to go
<bullgard> dadrc: Danke!
<bullgard> Jogggel: Das geht.
<k1l> Jogggel: mach dir mal gedanken ob du deine festplatte so veröändern kannst, dass du 2-3 partitionen für ubuntu dort schaffen kannst. dann installiere dort ubuntu nach der anleitung im wiki.
<Jogggel> hab 120gb frei von einer partition frei. musste langen
<k1l> Jogggel: wenn du erstmal nur gucken und testen willst kannst du das auch auf einen usb-stick installieren. dann bleibt dein pc selber unangetastet (was auch mit einer cd geht, dort verfallen aber alle änderungen)
<Jogggel> will mich im moment in ubuntu reinarbeiten, da ich mir im januar/februar einen pc hol wo nur ubuntu drauf kommt
<Jogggel> dann geh ich mal davon aus das was bei der installation schief gelaufen ist, da der mir  die uhrzeit bis 371%  konfiguriert hat
<ppq> uhrzeit in prozent? bei dir scheint wirklich was ganz schief gelaufen zu sein :D
<bullgard> "Die Uhrzeit bis 371%"? Was meinst Du?
<Jogggel> der hat bei der installation die uhrzeit konfiguriert wegen der zeitzone. und da ging der fortschrittbalken bis 371% heraus
<bullgard> Hm. SCheint ein Fehler aufgetreten zu sein.
<Jogggel> dann lad ich mal ubuntu10.10 runter
<bullgard> Vorher den Artikel im wiki lesen. 
<Jogggel> mach ich.
<Jogggel> welchen artikel meinst genau. ungefährer titel
<bullgard> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_Partitionierung
<Jogggel> vielen dank
<Jogggel> bin dann mal offline. ciao
<bullgard> Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<Jogggel> danke =)
<thopiekar> hi kann mir jmd sagen warum wpa_supplicant meinen AP nicht verbinden kann? http://pastebin.com/PyReANzj
<rumpe1> thopiekar, WPA2? ansonsten mal WPA probieren, kann das wlan-interface WPA? ...
<thopiekar> habe ich jetzt versucht.. kann immer noch nicht verbinden.. bin dem wiki befolgt und scheint es nicht zutun..
<rumpe1> was kann die karte?
<thopiekar> rumpe1: ich denke beides..
<thopiekar> beides wird auch vom ap bereitgestellt
<rumpe1> thopiekar, assoziieren scheint ja zu klappen... da passt nur was nicht bzgl. protokollen
<rumpe1> welche methoden werden auf deinem router genau angeboten (iwlist wlan0(?) scan) und wie sieht deine config aus?
<_UnreaL_> thopiekar: sicher das auch nichts blockiert wird vom AP? z.b. mac adresse o.ä.?
<thopiekar> http://pastebin.com/fgYjNMh5
<thopiekar> _UnreaL_: die Filterfunktion ist lauf modem aus
<thopiekar> rumpe1: weißt du jetzt woran es liegt?
<rumpe1> thopiekar, ich würde mich gerne vergewissern, daß deine karte wpa überhaupt kann
<thopiekar> wie erfahre ich das?
<rumpe1> was fürn chipsatz hat die? (lspci, lsusb)
<thopiekar> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Wessix2> hi, habe gerade die ubuntu netbook edition 10.10 auf nem laptop instelliert, startet auch, aber irgendwie wird auf dem Desktop nix angezeigt. wenn ich mit der maus entsprechende Positionen anfahre kommen schwarze kästchen und das wars.
<Wessix2> jemand ne idee was falsch läuft
<thopiekar> grafiktreiber? , Wessix2
<unRuhe> hey kann ich im betrieb die auflösung der textconsole ändern? ich kenns nur per grub parameter vga=7**
<rumpe1> thopiekar, hmm... 11. WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected
<Wessix2> hab nix installiiert extra
<rumpe1> ist atheros nicht eher ath9k ?
<Wessix2> hat ne ati mobility radeon 9700 verbaut
<thopiekar> rumpe1: bin damit nicht vertraut
<rumpe1> thopiekar, hast du ath9k (oder so) als kernel-modul?
<thopiekar> mom
<thopiekar> lsmod meint: ath9k
<Wessix2> ja und wie kann ich da was machen, ich starte mal im abgesicherten modus und schaue ob das was bringt
<rumpe1> thopiekar, klappts evtl. übern network-manager?
<thopiekar> habe ich nicht probiert.. möchte den rechner als server nutzen.. aber ein moment..
<thopiekar> moment mal.. war das nicht immer so, wenn der network-manager läuft, dass wlan nicht möglich ist?
<rumpe1> ne
<rumpe1> nur dem network-manager sollte vielleicht nicht zusätzlich noch andere methoden mit der gleichen aufgabe in die quere kommen
<Wessix2> ok im recovery mode gehts
<rumpe1> in den logs oder der config seh ich sonst keine probleme (überseh vielleicht was) ... mir fällt dazu lediglich noch der madwifi-treiber für atheros ein
<Wessix2> wie kann ich diep passenden ati treiber bekommen
<Wessix2> ?
<thopiekar> ich werd verrückt..
<thopiekar> rumpe1: es war der laufende network-manager service
<thopiekar>  :|
<rumpe1> thopiekar, m)
<rumpe1> thopiekar, sehr schön... den werde ich beim nächsten ähnlich-gelagerten Fall als erstes erfragen ^^
<thopiekar> rumpe1: danke für deine hilfe ;)
<rumpe1> thopiekar, immer gerne
<Wessix2> wo kann ich denn grafikeinstellungen vornehmen
<Wessix2> wie gesagt im recovery mode
<Wessix2> gehts
<rumpe1> Wessix2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588635  "How to install ATI mobility radeon 9700 drivers" .. There are no current AMD proprietary drivers that will work with your card and current versions of Ubuntu. AMD (formerly, ATI) dropped proprietary driver support for your card a long time ago.
<rumpe1> The only working drivers now are the open-source drivers and they are installed by default during initial setup.
<rumpe1> klingt nicht gut :/
<Wessix2> toll
<Wessix2> aber im recovery moder ist ja alles da
<rumpe1> Wessix2, ich würde vorschlagen, du installierst normales gnome
<rumpe1> was ist da alles da? unity-oberfläche?
<Wessix2> das heißt eigentlich gehts ja
<Wessix2> ne gnome glaube ich
<Wessix2> ok und wi installiere ich gnome
<Wessix2> auf mein ubuntu netbook
<rumpe1> Wessix2, unity braucht eben 3D-Beschleunigung .. vermutlich streikt das deswegen. Dann nimm eben ein anderes Desktop, das weniger anspruchsvoll ist.
<rumpe1> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Wessix2> geht das vom recavery mode aus?
<rumpe1> ah... ne... 
<rumpe1> nimm "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment"
<rumpe1> das geht von jeder konsole aus
<Wessix2> ok und wie starte ich das dann
<Wessix2> oder binde es so ein dass ich es booten kann
<rumpe1> der login-bildschirm klappt soweit?
<rumpe1> wenn du da deinen user ausgewählt hast, kannst du unten die desktop-umgebung wählen
<Wessix2> hatte beim installieren auto login gewählt
<rumpe1> da nimmst du dann statt netbook/unity/whatever eben gnome/ubuntu-desktop/irgendsowas
<rumpe1> hmm... öha
<Wessix2> aber das kann man ja bestimmt im recovery ändern
<rumpe1> dann vielleicht noch ein "apt-get remove unity" ^^
<rumpe1> Wessix2, ahso.. wenn du grad in gnome bist.. klar
<Wessix2> naja also das mit dem get gnome inviromnment hat schon funktioniert
<rumpe1> über Einstellungen->Anmeldebildschirm
<Wessix2> lädt jetzt halt 20 min
<Wessix2> hab lames netz
<rumpe1> (oder so ähnlich)
<rumpe1> kenn ich.. hab auch nur halbes MBit
<Wessix2> und da dann auf ubuntu desktop edition umstellen?
<Wessix2> dsl lite
<Wessix2> reeler max download 40kbyte ächhz
<rumpe1> Wessix2, ja
<Wessix2> dann startet er gnome?
<rumpe1> sollte
<Wessix2> muss ich das dann noch runterladen?
<rumpe1> nö... das ist in gnome-desktop-environment schon dabei
<Wessix2> also kann ich das abrechen
<rumpe1> ?
<Wessix2> na ich habe das doch vorhin mit apt get de.....
<Wessix2> angefangen steht noch bei 17 min
<rumpe1> kann gut sein... lass mal durchlaufen
<Wessix2> ok
<Wessix2> kannn ich gleich noch weas fragen?
<rumpe1> soviel du willst
<Wessix2> nur für den fall dass ich das zumm laufen krieg
<Wessix2> ist für meine mom der rechner und die nutzt so n komisches Schulprogramm zum erstellen von zeugnissen etc
<Wessix2> das läuft nur unter win denke ich
<Wessix2> wie emulier ich das am besten
<rumpe1> muss nicht zwangsläufig so sein
<k1l> ich glaube das läuft nur unter MS office
<k1l> vlt probierst du es mal mit wine
<Wessix2> ok ist das immer ncoh so dass man da alles konsolenmäßig machen muss?
<rumpe1> Wessix2, mit etwas gebastel läuft das vielleicht unter wine (was nervig werden kann), oder machst eben eine windows-vm (ausreichend hauptspeicher vorausgesetzt).
<rumpe1> Wessix2, was meinst du mit "da alles"?
<Wessix2> ja die lösung hatte ich auch schon gelesen wieviel ram braucht man da so?
<rumpe1> mind. 1GB würde ich ansetzen
<Wessix2> naja wine hatte ich unter suse 7.1  mal probiert da war es ziemliches gefummel
<rumpe1> Wessix2, das ist ja aber auch schon eine ecke her ^^
<k1l> ,wine? Wessix2 
<shetlandpony> Wessix2, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> ,appdb? Wessix2 
<shetlandpony> Wessix2, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Wessix2> ah ok
<Wessix2> muss ich mal aals favorit reinhauen, ja das ist ne weile her deshalb habe ich gefragt ob das noch so ist, da ich ja annehme dass sich das was getan hab
<Wessix2> damals war linux insgesamt noch mehr gefummel ;-)
<rumpe1> Wessix2, für entspanntes geplauder bietet sich noch #ubuntu-de-offtopic an :)
<Wessix2> ok ich beschränke mich auf technische Fragen
<Wessix2> ok vielen dan für die hilfe
<Wessix2> jetht startet er die desktop umgebung+
<rumpe1> Wessix2, subba :)
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-12
<misterwing> nabend zusammen
<lazart> hallo
<misterwing> nabend
<k1l> nabend
<lazart> nabend misterwing
<lazart> nich viel los hier.. :)
<k1l> lazart: meist nicht um die uhrzeit. und zum quatschen ist eh der offtopic channel wie im topic genannt :)
<lazart> k1l: ah ok.. sollte den topic besser lesen :)
<misterwing> habe ein kleines soundproblem, vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen...
<misterwing> versuche darkice + icecast2 zum laufen zu bringen. die sb audigy2 scheint zu laufen, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich in der darkice config als device angeben muss
<misterwing> wie finde ich den raus, wo mein sound eingang genau reinkommt und wie der entsprechende device heißt?
<lazart> misterwing: sieht man das nicht im alsa-mixer?
<misterwing> aber wie genau weiß ich welches dieser vielen regler der eingang ist?
<misterwing> und anschließende frage: wie ist dann der exakte name, den ich nutzen muss?
<lazart> misterwing: eingänge heißen normalerweise line-in, mic
<misterwing> soweit bin ich eigentlich auch. gibt es vielleicht ein programm das mit entsprechende ausschläge anzeigt? dann wüsste ich genau welcher kanal es ist.
<misterwing> und dann dennoch: was schreibe ich in darkice unter "device = ...."? welches format möchte der?
<k1l> misterwing: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/darkice
<misterwing> danke kll, aber damit bin ich genau hierhin gekommen
<misterwing> rest klappt auch: weboberfläche etc wird angezeigt, aber ton kommt keiner. sprich: ich habe das device nicht korrekt eingestellt
<misterwing> keiner eine idee?
<k1l> /dev/dsp geht nicht?
<misterwing> ich habe kein dsp-device
<misterwing> muss/kann man das installieren?
<bullgard> Auf meinem Maverick-Rechner läßt sich im Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.8.1 die Schaltfläche "Funknetzwerk aktivieren" nicht anhaken. Ihr Text ist ausgegraut. Wie kann ich das korrigieren? 
<Bunyip> bullgard: moin, Hast du mal in Terminal geschaut, ob dein wlan da ist? ifconfig -a
<bullgard> Bunyip: '~$ ifconfig -a; ...; eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:16:6f:XX:XX:XX; BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1; RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0; TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0; overruns:0 carrier:0; Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 ; RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B); Interrupt:19 Basisadresse:0x6000 Speicher:b8000000-b8000fff'.
<bullgard> Auf meinem Maverick-Rechner läßt sich im Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.8.1 die Schaltfläche "Funknetzwerk aktivieren" nicht anhaken. Ihr Text ist ausgegraut. Wie kann ich das korrigieren?  Wie kann ich erreichen, daß in /boot/config-2.6.35-23-generic die Zeile »CONFIG_RFKILL=y« zu »CONFIG_RFKILL=n« wird?
<dreamon_> bullgard, Wlan einschalten, an der Hardware?
<bullgard> dreamon_: Dieser Computer hat keinen Hardware-WLAN-Kill-Switch.
<dreamon_> bullgard, Stick wird erkannt?
<bullgard> Ich wei
<bullgard> dreamon_: Ich weiß nicht, warum Du diese Frage stellst. Ich wiederhole: Dieser Rechner hat mit WLAN funktioniert, bevor ich auf Maverick aktualisiert habe.
<dreamon_> ?
<dreamon_> Ah ok.
<dreamon_> watn fürn Wlan-Device ist das?
<bullgard> dreamon_: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05). Auch genannt »Calexico 2«.
<dreamon_> Hilft der hier? -> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=295581&s=9ed0da7e83a31954f365bac5c96e8f418f4cdaa6#post295581
<shetlandpony> dreamon_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/2caw2an | Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG: Bekomme nicht mal die Karte an - WLAN - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<bullgard> dreamon_: Das sind veraltete Beiträge. Zu jener Zeil lief auch dieser Computer mit WLAN einwandfei.
<bullgard> s/einwandfei/einwandfrei/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: dreamon_: Das sind veraltete Beiträge. Zu jener Zeil lief auch dieser Computer mit WLAN einwandfrei.
<dreamon_> In der Tat nix zu finden.. nimm nenn anderen stick für 7Euro.. fertig
<bullgard> Hä? 7 EUR? Welchen denn?
<dreamon_> Ich kauf sie für 7Euro ein.. von Großhändler.
<bullgard> dreamon_: Ich strebe eine Lösung an, die die eingebaute WLAN-Karte unter Maverick verwendet. 
<dreamon_> Also eine PCI, kein Usb device
<eeepcfan> hallo, bei mir kam die meldung, daß mein irc nickname nicht registriert ist. wie mach ich das denn? bin irc greenhorn!
<bullgard>  /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200$ ls -al: insgesamt 0; lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    0 2010-12-12 10:19 0000:06:05.0 -> ../../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:06:05.0'. Auf welche Adresse zeigt der Softlink?
<der-gee> Hallo, ich habe einen Ubuntu 10.04 Recher aufgesetzt, der einen alten Suse-Server ersetzten soll. Für dhcp konnte ich einfach die alte conf-Datei übernehmen, ging nach entsprechender Anpassnug reibungslos. Nur Samba macht mir Probleme. Nachdem ich in der smb.conf alles soweit an angepasst hab (neuer netbios name und ipadresse) kann ich mich von keinem Winxp client an der Domäne anmelden, das verbinden auf die Freigabe funktionie
<der-gee> oder hat jemand zeit mit mir kurz meine conf durchzugehen, wo der hund begraben liegt
<der-gee> für in stuttgart wohnende gibts n bier ;)
<sascha_> Moin
<k1l> ,512? der-gee 
<shetlandpony> der-gee: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<k1l> der-gee: aber nopaste doch mal die config. dann kann man mal reinschauen
<der-gee> mal kurz ne ganz andere frage: wenn ich meinen rechner an und aus schalte, geht er nicht automatisch online, er sollte das aber bestmöglichst tun, da er wie gesagt als server laufen soll und der dhcp dienst läuft auch, was hab ich da verbockt?
<der-gee> k1l: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399408 - danke
<der-gee> nochmal das problem in kurz
<der-gee> ich kann mich von den winxp clients nicht an der domäne "TECHNO1" anmelden, aber auf \\141.58.165.29\institut zugreiffen kein problem
<der-gee> die fehlermeldung meint, der wins server oder dns kennen den domain-namen nicht, oder er ist falsch geschrieben
<k1l> paar möglichkeiten: die ausgeschlossenen ips sind nicht deine? gibts nur dieses rechner als WINS server? smb neugestartet um die conf einzulesen? den sambausern auch ein pw verpasst/eingerichtet?
<der-gee> ja, ich denke, ja, ja
<der-gee> wie kann ich 2tens überprüfen?
<der-gee> ich hab 3 rechner am netz
<der-gee> den server, einen client und mein laptop
<der-gee> alter server kabel ab, restliche pc's aus
<der-gee> die Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399409
<k1l> setz mal den winsserver auf no testweise. bei 3 rechnern braucht man keinen iirc
<k1l> muss jetzt allerdings los. wenn hier keiner weiterhilft eröffne einen thread im forum. da schaut sicher eine rein
<der-gee> sind eig 30 rechner
<der-gee> hab die andren nur atm aus
<der-gee> dank dir nochmal
<jokrebel> hi
<Aurora_Beta> hi
<der-gee> Hallo, kann mir jmd sagen, warum ich bei folgender smb.conf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399408/ mich mit xinxp clients nicht in die domäne einloggen kann, aber trotzdem per \\a.b.c.d\institut auf die freigaben komm?
<der-gee> Fehlermeldung von windows: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399409/
<der-gee> Hallo, woran kann es liegen, dass ich nmbd nicht starten kann?
<der-gee> folgende Varianten versucht: /etc/init.d/nmbd start ... start nmbd ... service nmbd start
<der-gee> er sagt jedesmal gayt nicht und meint, es sei ein upstart job, ich solle es per start versuchen
<Jogggel> hallo
<tm> der-gee: wenn du hier keine hilfe über samba bekommen solltest, auf freenode gibt es noch einen samba channel ( /join #samba ), alternativ mal im #ubuntu channel nachfragen
<Jogggel> bullgard: wollte dir sagen, das sich das problem gelöst hat, indem ich wupi deinstalliert habe und jetzt ubuntu 10.10 installiert habe. hier läuft jetzt alles wunderbar. soundkarte (5.1) erkannt , graka. alles wurde auf einmal richtig konfiguriert :)
<killerhound> moin
<killerhound> ich bin seit einiger Zeit am tüffteln und dachte evtl kann man mir hier helfen.. ich versuche Pulseaudio dazuzubringen getrennte Sound Streams über Front und Back Ausgang zu leiten. 
<der-gee> tm: danke, leider häng ich da schon seit gestern abend recht erfloglos rum :)
<tm> der-gee: deswegen der tipp ;)
<der-gee> kannst du vll n forum empfehlen, speziell für samba?
<der-gee> und weisst du vll, wie ich dafür sorge, dass der rechner, sobald hochgefahren, sich verbindet und eth0 so einrichtet, wie in der dhcp.conf vorgesehen (quasi den dhcp server richtig startet)?
<tm> der-gee: nur das ubuntuusers.de forum, ein samba forum kenne ich nicht, dafür mache ich zuwenig mit samba, wie gesagt, die channels auf freenode oder evtl. noch nach einem forum googlen
<sash_> der-gee: wie siehts mit der dokumentation im allgemeinen aus? du scheinst die noch nicht gelesn zu haben. was ist mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_PDC http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf ? alle gelesen?
<der-gee> doch, die hab ich gelesen und folgedem auch meine config angepasst
<der-gee> ob richtig oder nicht kann ihc nicht sagen, sonst würde das ding ja laufen ^^
<der-gee> inzwischen glaube ich einen (weiteren) Fehler gefunden zu haben
<der-gee> mein nmbd dienst, der laut http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/install.html#id2501690 die namensauflösung übernimmt, lässt sich nicht starten
<der-gee> warum weiss ich (noch) nicht
<der-gee> denke, das es vll daran liegt
<sash_> der-gee: /var/log/ <- suchen, lesen
<FM-Audio> Hi ich möchte gerne eine CD Rippen im MP3 Format habe dazu SoundJuice gewählt, allerdings erkennt er einige CDs nicht aus der Datenbank deswegen hab ich mal Audex probiert, dies kann allerdings von Werk aus kein MP3 deswegen hab ich mir LAME runtergeladen. Wenn ich dies aber auswähle stürzt es ab. Ich habe dazu auch ein Thread gefunden nur find ich die Datei nicht die ich löschen soll.
<der-gee> danke, jetzt seh, ich nmdb bei process_namerefresh_request einen Error wirft, dass dieser zum WINS server gesendet hätte werden sollen
<der-gee> nur verstehen tu ich es nicht, warum das so ist
<Johannes1512> Hallo :)
<Johannes1512> Ich hab  ein Problem: Mein Bluetooth funktioniert zwar am Laptop, stürzt aber nach ein paar Minuten immer ab. Wie geh ich da an die Fehlerdiagnose?
<the_alien> hey ihr. ich bin auf karmic und will mythtv-backend installieren. aber kriege immer folgende fehlermeldung. wie kriege ich das gelöst? http://pastebin.ca/2017234
<jokrebel> the_alien: vielleicht Fremdquellen aktiv?
<the_alien> jokrebel: ja ich habe auch fremdquellen drin
<u-boot> FM-Audio ... gibt da viele möglichkeiten... 
<the_alien> jokrebel: soll ich die mal rausnehmen?
<FM-Audio> Ich könnte doch bei SoundJuice die Datenbankadresse ändern?
<u-boot> FM-Audio  ich kenn die Programme nicht da musst dich selber umsehn ... aber du kannst auch später irgendwas in mp3 umwandeln
<FM-Audio> mhm ich versuchs grad mit Amarok das sollte gehen...
<jokrebel> the_alien: gerade mit Fremdquelle und -paket kann es schon mal als Folge Abhängigkeitsprobleme geben.
<the_alien> jokrebel: du hast recht. alle fremdquellen rausgenommen und schon gehts
<the_alien> danke :)
<FM-Audio> Andere Frage: Ich möchte ein Spiel installieren das unter Windows läuft jetzt versuchte ich es mit Wine aber es sagt mir, dass ich eine Freigabe brauche was ja aber bei einer CD nicht geht. Muss ich da ersthast die CD kopieren?
<jokrebel> the_alien: gern geschehn
<bekks> FM-Audio: Bekommst du durch CD-Kopieren eine Freigabe?
<jokrebel> ,appdb? FM-Audio
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bekks> FM-Audio: Und was ist die genaue Meldung?
<FM-Audio> bekks: da müsst ich nochmal nachschaun. Ich hab mir halt gedacht ich muss die setup.exe als ausführbar markieren.
<der-gee> wenn ich in samba sag mein rechner soll der wins server sein, warum schmeisst nmbd dann diese fehler? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399413
<the_alien> jokrebel: jetzt hat apt mein xbmc deinstalliert (fremdquelle) und ich kriegs auch nicht installiert mit mythtv-backend zusammen. jetzt krieg ich wieder abhängigkeitsprobleme. :/
<jokrebel> the_alien: zwischendurch ein apt... update / (safe-)upgrade gemacht?
<the_alien> update? ja
<jokrebel> the_alien: zB. sudo aptitude update …danach … sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<bekks> FM-Audio: Du redest wirr. Was hat CD-Kopieren mit Freigaben mit "ausführbar machen" zu tun?
<monika_> hallo ich habe ein Problem beim Drucker installieren. Ich besitze einen Brother DCP 130c der an einer NAS als Netzwerkdrucker arbeitet
<monika_> nun habe ich mir bei Brother die entsprechenden deb pakete runtergeladen und installiert
<the_alien> jokrebel: ok, ich versuchs
<monika_> wenn ich den Drucker als Netzwerkdrucker hinzufüge findet er ihn, aber ich kann den richtigen Treiben nicht auswählen, was hab ich verbockt?
<monika_> keiner  ne idee?
<Oins> Hallo
<jokrebel> the_alien: und wenns nicht fehelerfei durchläuft bitte die komplette Ausgabe beider Befehle in nen Nopaste.
<jokrebel> *fehlerfrei
<Oins> Ich hab mein home auf ecryptfs umgestellt. mein .ssh/authorized_keys ist in das nicht verschlüsselte ausgelagert. Somit kann ich mich per ssh key einloggen. Allerdings hängt er dann nicht automatisch mein ecryptfs ein, das muss ich manuell nachholen. Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung. Sprich einloggen per ssh key, aber automount des home?
<the_alien> jokrebel: ich kriege das gefühl, dass xbmc-live und mythtv nicht gleichzeitig installiert werden können. wenn ich mythtv installiere sagt der libvdpau1 wäre BROKEN und will xbmc deinstallieren. andersrum heißt es libmyth wäre BROKEN und deinstalliert mythtv
<jokrebel> the_alien: da ich _beides_ hier nirgends habe kann ich dazu wenig sagen. Möglich ist das gut…
<jokrebel> the_alien: aber vielleicht kann ja einer der 21xxx Googletreffer bei "xbmc-live mythtv ubuntu" helfen ;-)
<salisala> möchte gerade mit lxc spielen aber meine Netzwerkkarte nicht bridgen (da Network-Manager die dann nicht mehr verwaltet?). Altenrnativen?
<bekks> Was ist lxc?
<salisala> linux-container
<bekks> salisala: Was für ein Zeug?
<bekks> Was genau möchtest du tun?
<salisala> virtualisierung
<bekks> Sprich doch bitte in ganzen Sätzen :)
<salisala> an meinem laptop eine virtualisierte Entwicklungsumgebung für Webanwendungen einrichten <- was ich tun will
<jokrebel> ?¿
<Oins> salisala: VirtualBox
<salisala> … dafür brauche ich in der virtualisierung eine nur auf meinen Host reagierende Netzwerkschnittstelle
<the_alien> jokrebel: jaja, ich google ja schon die ganze zeit, aber ich glaube ich bin der einzige der das problem hat ;)
<salisala> virtualbox ist zu heavy
<bekks> ??
<bekks> WAS genau ist an Virtualbox zu heavy?
<Oins> salisala: ist doch eine Software, wie kann die schwer sein !?
<Oins> :)
<salisala> braucht zu viel ressourcen, mein laptop hat nur 512 MB.
<bekks> Und lxc braucht an welcher Stelle weniger Resourcen?
<Oins> salisala: speicher aufrüsten, 20,-
<salisala> ich will ja nur verschiedene Linux-Setups virtualisieren, dafür brauche ich keine volle Virt
<Oins> Früher habe ich diese nutzlosen Kommentare auch gehasst... aber inzwischen mag ich sie
<salisala> Oins: das ist keine rat
<Oins> salisala: richtig, aber mein nächster Satz die Erklärung dazu ;)
<sash_> ein rat ist aber, dass man auf 512mb ram nicht virtualisieren will
<Oins> sash_: danke
<salisala> mit lxc evtl. schon
<bekks> Auch mit lxc will man mehr als 512MB RAM.
<salisala> letzendlich gehts um den Versuch
<Oins> salisala:  für was genau möchtest du denn virtualisieren. ggf. reicht einfach eine zweitinstallation auf einer anderen partition/platte
<salisala> bekks: … für 'nur' LAMP?
<bekks> salisala: Ja.
<salisala> bekks: hast du das selber probiert - referenzen
<bekks> Ich arbeite täglich mit virtualisierten Maschinen.
<sash_> für nen apache-gedöns reicht auch n chroot
<salisala> Oins: zu umständlich
<salisala> sash_:  richtig, und lxc ist eine weiterentwicklung
<salisala> … ich bekomme halt das mit dem Netzwerk gerade nicht hin
<salisala> was ist macvlan, veth, vlan
<bekks> Das V steht für Virtual.
<Oins> ok, vielleicht verwechsle ich das jetzt, aber lxc ist doch vom prinzip ähnlich einer VirtualBox oder nicht? (also zumindest vom Einrichtungsaufwand)
<salisala> hmm, *g*
<bekks> Oins: Ist es nicht.
<bekks> Oins: Eine VBox einzurichten ist wesentlich einfacher.
<salisala> Virtual…?
<bekks> Virtual.
<Oins> ah ok, dann nehme ich meine unqualifizierten kommentare von zuvor zurück 
<salisala> vbox ist eine os-virtualisierung. lxc nur system-virtualisierung, ähnlich vserver, chroot, jail.
<Oins> salisala: ggf hilft dir IBM weiter: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lxc-containers/
<Morise> Hallo, wollte Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition als dualboot zu Win 7 installieren...... Win 7 auch 100Gb partition und 60Gb frei unpartitioniert, aber bei der installation zeigt er mir nur die komplette Platte mit 160gb freiem speicher an..... was mache ich falsch???
<bekks> Erklär mal den Unterschied zwischen "OS" und "System"...
<bekks> Morise: Windows hat Dir einen dynamischen Datenträger gebaut, du hast da leider verloren.
<salisala> danke Oins, aber googlen kann ich auch. der ibm-artikel klärt nur die virtualisierung mit bridgin
<xy> bekks: system kann vieles heißen, OS ist das betriebssystem
<bekks> salisala: Anders geht es nicht.
<Oins> salisala: und was war dein konkretes Problem? Das der Netzwerk Manager (von Gnome) das nicht unterstützt? Scheinbar hab ich mich zu spät eingeloggt
<MrElements> Hallo zusammen 
<bekks> Mit VirtualBox geht es anders...
<salisala> bekks: ich kann doch auch Netzwerkkarten virualisieren ohne sie zu bridgen, ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie
<bekks> Mit Bridiging konnte man noch nie Netzwerkkarten virtualisieren. Was Du suchst, sind Interface Aliases.
<salisala> Oins: Netzwerkeinrichtung für einen virtuellen Gast
<MrElements> Hallo, an alle Wissenden, habe folgendes Problem oder Frage: Kann ich von Ubuntu 10.4 LTS ohne neu INstallation auf 10.10 updaten? dazu ist zu sagen bin erst seit einem halben Jahr Windows verächter  
<salisala> bekks: danke, weißt du wo ich info finde die network-aliases mit macvlan, veth, vlan in Verbindung bringen
<bekks> MrElements: Ja, kannst du.
<bekks> salisala: In der Dokumentation von lxc.
<MrElements> aber wie,... über kPackageKit gehts nicht 
<bekks> Geht.
<Oins> salisala: hmm.. ok, mit der Info kann man recht wenig anfangen. Ich gebe dir auch (wie schon andere hier). Beschreibe dein Problem doch mal im Detail und nicht mit einzelnen Brocken.
<bekks> Man muss nur in den Update-Quellen auch die "normalen" Updates zulassen, und nicht nur LTS-Updates.
<salisala> bekks: und welches conf-file nehme ich macvlan, veth, vlan?
<MrElements> aso ok 
<MrElements> danke werd gleich mal nachschauen 
<bekks> salisala: Steht wohl in der Doku von lxc.
<FM-Audio1> Wenn ich eine Datei von einen Spiel mit Wine starten will (von CD aus) kommt diese Meldung The file '/media/ATDE/Starter.exe' is not marked as executable
<bekks> FM-Audio1: nopaste die Ausgabe von "mount".
<Oins> salisala: sry, da hat ein Teil in meine Satz gefehlt "... gebe dir auch den rat..."
<salisala> bekks:  die habe ich gelesen, dann vieleicht nicht  ganz verstanden. Das Praxisbeispiel ist mit bridging
<FM-Audio1> bekks: hier http://www.pastebin.ca/2017267
<bekks> FM-Audio1: Die CD ist so gemounted, dass Du nichts ausführen darfst.
<FM-Audio1> ok kann ich das ändern?
<salisala> die Frage ist dann: hat hier jemand lxc am laufen und dem Gast eine Netzwerkschnittstelle zugeordnet, die der Network-Manager verwalten kann.
<der-gee> Eine einfache Frage, für die ich zu doof bin: Warum lässt sich mein dhcp3-server nach dem Hochfahren nicht starten? Ich vermute stark, dass ich eth0 irgendwie die Werte auf der dhcp.conf an anderer Stelle so verpassen muss, damit er die Netzwerkverbindung direkt nach dem start auch so einrichtet.
<bekks> salisala: Nein, weil das nicht geht.
<der-gee> Er startet aber mit eth0 gertrennt und lässt sich auch nicht verbinden.
<salisala> bekks: auch nicht mit interface aliases? warum?
<der-gee> Per Gui hab ich die Werte auch schon eingetragen, aber leider ohne Erfolg
<bekks> salisala: Weil der Network Manager das nicht kann.
<salisala> bekks: der gast muss ja nur für den Host erreichbar sein
<bekks> Auch dann kann der Network Manager das trotzdem nicht.
<salisala> bekks: habe hier übrigens auf 512 mb auch vbox am laufen, mit ner ebox drin. stottert zwar aber geht.
<bekks> Also hast du doch vbox -.-
<MrElements> Ach noch eine frage aber hoffe die ist nicht zu speziell. Also ich habe ein Midi keyboard mit anschluss von 6Pol stecker auf USB. So Haupt frage ist welches Studio Programm kann ich verwenden um mein MidiKeyboard anzusteuern. Ich würde gerne gut Qualität haben wollen ---> Habe auf der Windows Seite "Cubasis Studio" So da ich mich aber von Windows komplett lösen will brauche ich eine Alternative oder Ideen wie ich es unter Ubuntu 
<MrElements> zum laufen bekomme (Evtl. über Wine aber da denke ich gibt es Probleme mit den Treibern, oder?)  
<salisala> bekks: ich will aber lxc
<dadrc> MrElements: Das hier mal angeguckt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tonstudio
<MrElements> Danke 
<jokrebel> ,appdb? MrElements …und dies für "über Wine"
<shetlandpony> MrElements und dies fuer "ueber Wine", appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<MrElements> wow vielen dank für die Antworten 
<MrElements> Will nicht auf denn Sack gehen aber, wie kann ich auf ein NTFS System zugreifen also auf meine Windows Partition, habe auch schon versuche über "KDE Partition Manager" und "GPartted" unternommen. Wird bei beiden aber nicht angezeigt
<wankaxd> hallo
<wankaxd> ist hier der richtige ort, um fragen über ubuntu 10.10 zu stellen?
<rumpe1> wankaxd, ja
<wankaxd> okay, dann schieß ich mal los
<wankaxd> ich bin nun seit 2 stunden dabei, mein problem zu lösen, komme allerdings nur wenig voran. ich habe einen betagten, aber dennoch flotten laptop mit intel centrino cpu und intel 82855 grafik chipsatz. ich möchte gerni unity benutzen, jedoch hindert mich die fehlermeldung "no required driver detected for unity" daran. die desktop version läuft
<wankaxd> wieso geht also die desktop version, unity aber nicht? greifen nicht beide auf den selben treiber zurück?
<salisala> MrElements: du brauchst das Paket ntfs-3g
<srtu> @wankaxd ich nehme mal stark an das du für unity 3d beschleunigung brauchst
<srtu> ist aber reine spekulation!
<wankaxd> sollte der chipsatz wohl beherrschen oder?
<srtu> der vermutlich schon
<MrElements> hab ich schon INstalliert geht trotz dessen nicht 
<srtu> aber die freien treiber evtl. nicht
<wankaxd> eine idee, wie ich bei meinem problem weiterkomme?
<srtu> jo instalier dir mal testweise die hersteller treiber
<srtu> aber eigentlich dachte ich das intel sehr gute freie treiber hat
<salisala> MrElements: ist die Partition gemounted? Was genau willst du tun?
<srtu> guck mal unter system>systemverwaltung>hardware
<wankaxd> dachte ich auch. hat bisher ja auch immer alles funktioniert. selbst compiz etc
<srtu> mh compiz geht also........
<wankaxd> unter 10.10 noch nicht ausprobiert
<srtu> tja ich nehm mal an mit google biste auch net weiter gekommen wie?
<wankaxd> das war vorher unter kubuntu
<srtu> ah ok
<MrElements> naja ich will einfach nur Daten von der Einen Festplatte (NTFS) auf die Ubuntu Platte kopieren 
<wankaxd> nein. das problem ist wohl zu selten
<bekks> Welches Problem?
<srtu> unt unity ist auch noch ganz am anfang
<bekks> Bisher kam keine genaue Problembeschreibung.
<salisala> MrElements: was sagt der Befehl mount auf der Konsole? Siehst du deine ntfs-Partiotion
<bekks> salisala: Dann wäre sie gemounted...
<wankaxd> nunja. gibt einen intel driver vom april 2010
<wankaxd> mal schauen, ob der sich installieren lässt
<salisala> bekks: mit gparted sollte man nur mit gemounteten Platten spielen wenn man weiß was man tut
<srtu> aus den repo's?
<bekks> salisala: Er will das Ding doch erst mounten... 
<salisala> bekks: hat er noch nicht? MrElements
<wankaxd> jup
<bekks> Hat er noch nicht.
<k1l> MrElements: platte anstecken, im file manager anklicken zum mounten (falls nicht automount an ist) fertig
<rumpe1> ntfs nicht sauber ausgehängt?
<MrElements> ziemlich viel steht da aber nichts von Ffestplatten 
<MrElements> Wie Festplatte anstecken die ist doch schon drinne 
<bekks> MrElements: Wo steht ziemlich viel?
<salisala> was sagt der Befehl fdisk -l? siehst du da deine Partition ntfs
<MrElements> Nacj dem Befehl "mount"
<salisala> bekks: …bei mount
<bekks> Man sieht kein DATEISYSTEM mit fdisk -l.
<bekks> MrElements: Und "mount" zeigt einem nur gemountete Dateisysteme auf Festplatten, etc. an.
<MrElements> fdisk -l <--- der BEfehl spuckt nichts aus
<bekks> MrElements: sudo fdisk -l
<k1l> MrElements: sudo davor
<salisala> bekks:  unter ubuntu schon
<bekks> salisala: Auch unter Ubuntu nicht.
<MrElements> ahh jetzt ok an den sudo kram muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen 
<salisala> bekks: doch !
<bekks> salisala: Du verwechslest Dateisysteme und Partitionstypen.
<bekks> salisala: Nein, siehe oben.
<wankaxd> was kann ich mit der url git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa anfangen?
<MrElements> ähh ja Da steht was beunruhigendes: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. Naja und da steht keine Festplatte mit NTFS 
<wankaxd> dort soll sich der 3d-driver befinden
<wankaxd> ein opensource driver mit 3d beschleunigung
<rumpe1> ,git? wankaxd 
<shetlandpony> Sorry rumpe1, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber git
<wankaxd> ja, da steht git:// in der url
<rumpe1> wankaxd, git clone <url>  (nehm ich mal an)
<wankaxd> ah okay, dann zieh ich das grade mal via apt-get
<rumpe1> wankaxd, und vermutlich brauchst du noch build-essential
<wankaxd> ok
<salisala> MrElements: … aber das win läuft? weißt du auf welcher partition sich dein ntfs befindet?
<bekks> salisala: ein GPT disk label kennt keine "Partitionen".
<MrElements> Das win läuft ja. Sry vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt aber Das Windows befindet sich nicht auf einer Partition sonder ist eine eigene Festplatte (Also Ubuntu hat eine eigene Festplatte sowie Windows) 
<salisala> bekks: *g* hättste ja gleich sagen können. 
<bekks> salisala: Sowas sollte man wissen, wenn man Support leisten will.
<MrElements> ^^ sry 
<der-gee> wie kann ich einstellen, dass mein dhcp3-server läuft, sobald die kiste an ist. Beispiel: Wenn Strom mal weg ist und der Rechner wieder hochfährt, ohne dass dann ein Benutzer angemeldet ist, soll dhcp3 trotzdem laufen. OS ist ubuntu 10.04 lts - danke
<salisala> -.-
<sash_> ,dienste? der-gee 
<shetlandpony> der-gee, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<MrElements> hat einer eins Idee zu meinem Problem 
<bekks> MrElements: Man nannte Dir schon einige Ideen.
<MrElements> ja aber die Funktionierten ja nicht. Salisala hat mir als letztes geschrieben und eine Frage gestellt 
<jokrebel> MrElements: GParted mal probiert?
<bekks> jokrebel: Was soll gparted bringen?
<MrElements> jup wird da nicht angezeigt 
<jokrebel> bekks: zietat aus nem Post weiter oben … Use GNU Parted.
<jokrebel> -e
<jokrebel> MrElements: wenns ne andere HD ist musst Du die in GParted über "Laufwerke" oder rechts-oben auswählen.
<k1l> ,bot? der-gee 
<shetlandpony> der-gee: ich bin ein bot ;p
<MrElements> Ja das ist mir klar,... aber ich bekomme sie ja in keinem Programm angezeigt 
<MrElements> Als wenn sie nicht da wäre bzw. Angeschlossen 
<der-gee> o0
<jokrebel> MrElements: sie hat Strom und Datenbus? Und ist im BIOS aktiv?
<bekks> MrElements: Das Ding hat ein GPT disk label, und keine "normalen" Partitionen. Blame it on windows. Mit GParted kannst Du schauen, ob du da was siehst und ggf. mounten. Wennd as nicht geht - keine Chance.
<jokrebel> MrElements: erkennt sie denn das BIOS überhaupt?
<wankaxd> der download ist hier aber echt schleppend. 50kb/s
<MrElements> Lach" Naja klar,... ich kann ja Windows von ihr aus Booten
<bekks> jokrebel: Das BIOS ist vollkommen egal an der Stelle.
<der-gee> Zu welchem Zeitpunkt erstellt der Rechner beim Startvorgang üblicherweise eine Netzwerkverbindung und wie kann ich diesen Zeitpunkt, wenn nicht Standard, auf "Vor-Benutzeranmeldung" legen?
<salisala> MrElements: schon mal 'sudo blkid' probiert?
<MrElements> gute idee schau mal nach
<apollo13> wenn 2-finger-scrolling bei nem synaptics touchpad nicht aktiv ist, wo nachschauen? laut synclient ist es nämlich aktiv
<jokrebel> bekks: war mir nicht 100%ig klar nach dem überföiegen der letzten Zeilen :-/
<MrElements> nee wird nur eine Angezeigt 
<MrElements> also Loop0 blub.... und sda2 Blub....
<MrElements> aber das scheint wohl die Unbuntu platte zu sein
<bekks> Wie ich oben schon sagte. GPT Disk label ...
<bekks> Aber testet ruhig weiter komische Dinge, die nicht weiterhelfen werden.
<MrElements> Sry aber was heit GPT Disk Label also überssetzen kann ich es aber was soll mir das sagen
<bekks> MrElements: Ich habe es Dir vorhin erklärt. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<MrElements> aso sry wohl überlesen 
<bekks> Du hast keine andere Chance als GParted zu benutzen und zu schauen, ob du die GPT-Partitionen mounten kannst. Wenn nicht - keine Chance.
<bullgard> Warum darf selbst root nicht auf /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:05.0/rf_kill nicht schreiben? '/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:06:05.0$ ls -al rf_kill; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 2010-12-12 12:52 rf_kill'.
<bekks> Warum sollte root dahin schreiben wollen?
<bullgard> s/nicht//
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: Warum darf selbst root  auf /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000\:06\:05.0/rf_kill nicht schreiben? '/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:06:05.0$ ls -al rf_kill; -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 2010-12-12 12:52 rf_kill'.
<bullgard> bekks: Wenn Du mir meine Frage beantwortest, dann beantworte ich Deine Frage.
 * jokrebel würde es auch interessieren, wieso man da reinschreiben können will. (Frei nach dem Motto: wie verbiege ich mein System? oder wie?)
<wankaxd> habe den driver jetzt mit git heruntergeladen. hat ewig gedauert, aber was solls. wurde er gleich automatisch installiert?
<wankaxd> oder was muss ich jetzt machen, um ihn zu aktivieren?
<bekks> wankaxd: Das Readme lesen, oder auch das howto, den Treiber bauen, installieren.
<apollo13> synclient -l|grep VertTwo -> VertTwoFingerScroll     = 1 synaptics mag mich wohl irgendwie nicht
<wankaxd> hört sich ja "simpel" an
<bekks> wankaxd: Hört sich aber auch nur so an.
<wankaxd> glaube ich
<apollo13> kann sein, dass shm config mehr oder weniger deaktiviert ist?
<ppq> bullgard: rf_kill klingt nach hardware killswitch.. wie willst du den denn bitte softwareseitig umlegen?
<wankaxd> nunja..ich tippe mal, dass ich daran wohl scheitern werde
<wankaxd> gibt es denn keinen fertigen mesa-driver?
<apollo13> kann ich irgendwie nachschauen mit welchem xorg treiber mein touchpad grad rennt?
<bekks> wankaxd: Doch, aber der funktioniert nicht mit deiner Hardware UND mit 3D.
<wankaxd> hmm
<wankaxd> gut, dann danke ich, werde ich unity wohl abschreiben müssen und die desktop-version nutzen
<bullgard> ppq: "klingt nach" bedeutet was? Du kennst Schalter, die man mittels eines Echo-Befehls betätigen kann?
<ppq> apollo13: /var/log/Xorg.0.log vermute ich
<bekks> bullgard: kennst du welche?
<bullgard> ja.
<ppq> was hat das denn damit jetzt zu tun? kopfkratz
<bekks> Aha. Du die schalten dann auch physikalisch um?
<bekks> Also da flitscht dann der Schalter in eine andere Position?
<jokrebel> bekks: meine Steroanlage kann das auch - da ist ein Motor drin, der den Eingangswahlschalter auch per Fernbedienung dreht.
<bekks> jokrebel: Wir reden nur gerade von Rechnern ;)
<MrElements> Es gibt ja auf Windows das Verzeichnis "Anwendungsdaten" sprich appdata. Jetzt such ich das gleiche unter Ubuntu. Mein Vorhaben ist es mit einer Software Namens "Minecraft" es unter Ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen da zu muss ich aber denn Ordner finden in dem die Datein abgelegt werden nach dem ersten starten Der Jar datei
<bekks> Meine Zentralverriegelung macht auch tolle Dinge auf Knopfdruck.
<bekks> MrElements: Gibts nicht unter Nicht-Windows.
<jokrebel> bekks: sry - hab das ;-) vergessen.
<MrElements> Hmm aber irgendwo muss er doch die Dateien ablegen 
<bekks> MrElements: Aber eben nicht da, wo Windows sie ablegt.
<MrElements> ja ok aber wie lautet das Verzeichnis indem Ubuntu das macht 
<bekks> MrElements: Das hängt von der Applikation ab.
<MrElements> aso ok 
<MrElements> hmmm 
<MrElements> kann man das aus der Jar Datei herausfinden 
<bekks> Eher nicht. Weisst Du denn, wie die Dateien heissen?
<MrElements> ja so ungefähr schon habe auch schon danach gesucht wurde aber nicht fündig 
<bekks> Wie hast Du gesucht?
<MrElements> Über die  Suchfunktion naja wo sonst 
<MrElements> Oder gibt es da was anders
<jokrebel> ...welche?
<bekks> ja, "find".
<jokrebel> 1000ende
<jokrebel> locate
<bekks> locate funktioniert NUR, wenn der Index aktuell ist, was er nicht sein kann, direkt nach dem Beenden der Applikation.
<MrElements> hmmm ok 
<jokrebel> na dann halt n updatedb vorher :-P
<MrElements> Das Programm soll woll nur einen Ordner anlegen in dem er erst was reinschreibt wenn ich es komplett starte das geht aber nicht da ich ja erst was in diesen Ordner einfügen muss
<apollo13> crap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Enabling%20True%20Multitouch werd dann wohl mal rebooten *gg*
<monika_>  hallo ich habe ein Problem beim Drucker installieren. Ich besitze einen Brother DCP 130c der an einer NAS als Netzwerkdrucker arbeitet, nun habe ich mir bei Brother die entsprechenden deb pakete runtergeladen und installiert, wenn ich den Drucker als Netzwerkdrucker hinzufüge findet er ihn, aber ich kann den richtigen Treiben nicht auswählen, was hab ich verbockt?
<Absorber> hi
<monika_> hi
<wankaxd> habe jetzt den rechner auf 3d beschleunigung getestet
<wankaxd> als ergebnis: yes
<monika_> auf dem rechner läuft ubuntu netbook
<wankaxd> daher kann das problem, dass unity nicht geht, liegt also nicht an mangelnder 3d beschleunigung
<monika_> @wankaxd zeigt er bei dir nur das hintergrundbild an?
<SStaR> Hallo.?
<SStaR> Darf ich eine Frage fragen? :)
<wankaxd> nein
<FM-Audio1> aber echt :D
<wankaxd> moment, suche die genaue fehlermeldung raus
<SStaR> lol xD
<jokrebel> ,frag? SStaR
<shetlandpony> SStaR: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<SStaR> ok
<wankaxd> @monika_ no required driver detected for unity
<SStaR> dann fang ich mal an
<wankaxd> desktop geht, netbook-modus nicht
<monika_> bei mir auch
<monika_> allerdings geht er sogar in den netbook modus rein
<wankaxd> bei mir nicht
<wankaxd> ich möchte aber gerne unity nutzen
<wankaxd> deshalb habe ich überhaupt ubuntu auf 10.10 gezogen
<jokrebel> ,enter?
<shetlandpony> Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<monika_> mm wenn du ne lösung findest
<monika_> sag mir bescheid
<monika_> ich hab solange auf gnome gestellt
<srtu> @wankaxd vielleicht mal nen bug report aufmachen
<wankaxd> ja, ich auch
<monika_> der witz ist 
<wankaxd> naja, was heißt bug report. mein laptop ist 6 jahre alt. schon möglich, dass es einfach nicht unterstützt wird
<monika_> bei mir zeigt er wenn ich mit der maus auf die entsprechenden bereich clicke sogar was an
<srtu> das hat aber erstmal nix mim alter zu tun
<monika_> eben nur nicht wenn nichts angeclickt wird
<monika_> hab ne ati mobility radeon
<monika_> 9700
<monika_> auch schon älterer lappi
<SStaR> Ich habe mir Kubuntu auf meine USB gezogen. Habe in meinem BIOS die Boot-Reihenfolge richtig eingestellt. Nun ja....Wollte Kubuntu erstmal testen. Jetzt möchte ich es mir installieren. Problem: Wenn ich die Sprache eingestellt habe, komme ich zum Punkt wo steht, dass mein Laptop [Notebook] mit dem Stromkabel angeschlossen ist, WLan eingeschaltet..etc. Wenn ich auf VOR drücke.....[zum installieren] tut sich nix :(....Mach ich da was
<SStaR> falsch???......[Daten: Acer Aspire 1810T/ 2 GB RAM/220 GB Speicher/ Windoof 7 Home Premium 32-bit
<jokrebel> ENTER ist _kein_ Satzzeichen!
<SStaR> P.S.: Auch nach ne halbe Stunde hat sich nix getan :(
<apollo13> jokrebel: ich glaub die wissen nicht was enter ist ;)
<jokrebel> SStaR: wenn Du über Automatik installierst und da dann WIN drauf ist/war (als einziges) dann muss diese Partiton erst mal verkleinert werden. Das kann schon (je nach Größe und Belegung) _sehr_ lange dauern.
<jokrebel> SStaR: und die Windowspartition sollte vorher unter WIN überprüft und ggf. defragmentiert worden sein.
<SStaR> @jokrebel, Sorry: Habe vergessen zu sagen das ich meine Festplatte zerlegt habe....Reichen 60 GB?? 
<SStaR> Danke für deine Antwort! :)
<apollo13> festplatte zerlegt?
<SStaR> jaaa........volumen verkleinert halt :)
<apollo13> so brav mit defragmentieren etc davor?
<noplease> hallo
<SStaR> Jemand ne Ahnung?
<SStaR> Reicht vllt. mein Laptop für Kubuntu nicht aus?
<noplease> unter opera bekomme ich keinen ton auf youtube und ähnlichem heraus, bei firefox geht alles
<jokrebel> SStaR: 60GM sollten reichen.
<jokrebel> GB
<SStaR> Okay. Wieso will es aber dann ned? :( bzw.wieso tut sich nix?
<noplease> beim googlen hab ich nix passendes gefunden, hat wer eine idee??
<SStaR> P.S.: Ich installiere Kubuntu über meine USB. Wenn ich es über CD installiere [mit der Wubi.exe] kommt im Boot-Modus immer ein fehler mit "gave up root" etc...
<jokrebel> afk - bbl
<bullgard> noplease: Opera gibt ahrscheinlich Fehlermeldungen aus. Wie lauten die?
<noplease> bullgard: keine fehlermeldung, flashvideos laufen ja, nur kein ton
<apollo13> ui, das ist mal nen funktionierender werbeblocker :)
<dreamon_> SStaR, Wubi solltest du nich nehmen zum installiern.. sondern von CD booten zum installieren.
<dreamon_> SStaR, vom Stick installieren ist mir auch noch nicht gelungen(einmal versucht)
<k1l> vom usb-stick ist eigentlich kein problem,w enn die maschine von usb booten kann. man kann auch den usb-stick auf fehler des images überprüfen lassen
<dreamon_> k1l, hab das mal bei 9.04 versucht.. brach auch ab
<k1l> dreamon_: ich kann bisher von keiner nicht geklappten installation berichten per usb. wie gesagt, nen kaputtes image geht weder auf dem stick noch auf ner cd
<bullgard> noplease: Flash ist ein proprietäres Protokoll. Da kann die Open-Source-Gemeinschaft oft lange knobeln, bis sie eine Lösung gefunden hat. Vielleicht findest Du im WWW ein Lösung, wenn Du nach Flash, Opera Deine Version, und vielleicht Ubuntu suchst. Aber Du schriebst, daß Du nichts gefunden hast. Mien Rat, numm dafür Firefox. 
<apollo13> + opera ist ein proprietärer browser :þ
<bullgard> Mein, nimm
<noplease> bullgard:danke 
<Absorber_> http://img1.socwall.com/Creatures/Animals/201009092301-18965.jpg
<noplease> mich ärgerts nur das es nicht geht
<bullgard> klar!
<SStaR> @dreamon_ Wenn ich die CD beim Neustart einlege, wird es einfach nicht erkannt :(
<dreamon_> SStaR, hast im Bios auf bootbar umgestellt?
<SStaR> bootbar?
<SStaR> Bootreihenfolge?
<dreamon_> SStaR, jo
<k1l> SStaR: was heisst: wird einfach nicht erkannt?
<SStaR> Habe meine Laufwerk auf 1. eingestellt
<k1l> SStaR: was ist wenn du F10 (oder so, schau ins handbuch wie du die startmedienauswahl erreichst) drückst und dann die cd auswählst?
<SStaR> ja....wenn ich die CD einlege warte ich wie ne sau....Dann kommt der Windoof rotz
<SStaR> werde es gleich testen
<dreamon_> SStaR, Hast ein DVD Laufwerk oder einen Brenner drin?
<k1l> SStaR: wird der bildschirm lila und unten sind 2 symbole?
<dreamon_> SStaR, Sry das ich etwas sinnfrei schreibe.. hab noch trubel hier.. 
<SStaR> @dreamon_: na ein laufwerk...k.A. was für eins...DVD denk i mal
<morten_dl> Hey Leute ,kann mir jemand sagen, wo in Pidgin die Plugins hinüssen? habe http://otherware.org/downloads/pidgin_shorten.pl
<SStaR> @k1|: lila?
<morten_dl> in ~/.purple/plugins kopiert ,aber das scheint falsch zu sien oder?
<dreamon_> SStaR, Wenn es nur ein player ist, dann können die oft die selbstgebrennten nicht mehr sauber lesen. Oder kannst du sonst damit selbstgebrannte noch lesen?
<SStaR> ja kann ich
<dreamon_> SStaR, Aber es läuft an.. oder?
<k1l> morten_dl: der ordner ist richtig
<SStaR> Ja
<morten_dl> k1l: wird unter plugins nicht aufgeführ
<der-gee1> Hiho, wie kann ich meine Netzwerkverbindung (eth0) vor der ersten Benutzeranmeldung (also während dem Booten) aktivieren lassen? Unter dem Dienste Wiki Artikel finde ich es nicht...
<dreamon_> SStaR, Hört sich aber nach einem Leseproblem an. Sonst würde es ja booten.
<SStaR> habe es extra mehrmals gebrannt :/
<apollo13> der-gee1: in /etc/network/interfaces eintragen, oder im network manager auf sysmteverbidung umstellen (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)
<dreamon_> SStaR, auch auf einen anderen Rohling..(Fabrikat?)
<SStaR> wie meinste das?
<dreamon_> SStaR, Ich mein nicht immer den gleichen Rohling von der gleichen Rolle nehmen. Sondern mal ein anderes Fabrikat. Hab hier auch CDs die ich nicht lesen kann.. andere gehen tadellos.
<kani> huhu bin ich hier richtig wenn ich hilfe suche .__.?
<k1l> ,wf? kani 
<shetlandpony> kani: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<kani> Also, ich bin jetzt von Ubuntu 10.10 32 Bit auf 64 Bit umgestiegen, hab dazu eine extra Partition angelegt. Nun wäre meine Frage kann ich das Home Verzeichnis der 32 Bit auch für die 64 Bit verwenden und wenn ja wie?
<SStaR> @dreamon_: Muss mir dann wohl ein paar kaufen gehen. Danke soweit! :)
<apollo13> kani: es kann theoretisch gehen, obs wirklich geht hängt von den installierten anwendungen ab
<der-gee1> apollo13: in meiner '/etc/network/interfaces sind nur zwei zeilen zu sehen. Erste "auto lo" Zweite "iface lo inet loopback" -> was kann ich dort eintragen, um eth0 vor Anmeldung verbunden zu haben?
<dreamon_> SStaR, hast du mal versucht, wenn du vom USB bootest, das image zu prüfen? (geht das überhaupt noch bei den neuen?)
<apollo13> der-gee1: man interfaces
<SStaR> image prüfen? wie?
<kani> naja, halt das die Firefox Einstellungen, oder Wine Einstellungen beibehalten werden oder vlt sogar noch Ubuntu Einstellungen wie Hintergrundbilder autostart Sktipte
<SStaR> Test-Image funktion?
<SStaR> bei kubuntu?
<apollo13> kani: nunja, das ist eine alles oder nix aktion, so dazwischen gibts nichts
<monika_> hi leute hab leider immer noch keine Lösung für mein Druckerproblem gefunden, jetzt jemand da der sich da auskennt ubuntu netbook drucker brother dcp 130c über netzwerk
<kani> ja das Risiko geh ich ein .___. keine lust alles erneut einzurichten
<dreamon_> SStaR, Ja das ging mal.. CD auf Fehler prüfen.. das sollte bei usb doch auch geben.. (kann man wählen wenn gebootet wurde) 
<bullgard> der-gee1: Gibt es einen wichtigen Grund? Das ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko.
<apollo13> kani: hast du /home in ner eigenen parition?
<der-gee1> der rechner soll wenn er groß ist ein server werden
<SStaR> hab ich schon gemacht.....Da kommt so?n blaues fenster uns ladet i-was.......habe nix negatives berichtet bekommen
<SStaR> und*
<der-gee1> und ich möchte, dass dhcp und samba starten können, bevor sich ein benutzer anmeldet (z.B. Stromausfall)
<kani> nein nicht wirklich hab 2 partitionen einmal die von ubuntu 32 bit und die von der 64 bit keine seperate home partition
<apollo13> dann ists eher doof: neue partition anlegen, altes home draufkopieren und das aus beiden systemen mounten
<apollo13> (backup nicht vergessen)
<der-gee1> aber nachdem ich den Dienste beitrag im wiki gelsen hab und dhcp unter /etc/rcS.d/S40dhcp3-server hinzugefügt hat, ist dhcp nach meiner anmeldung immernoch inaktiv und hoffe das somit dann hinzubekommen
<der-gee1> die annahme die mich zur netzwerkverbindung bringt, ist dass diese immer erst nach meiner anmeldung aufgebaut wird
<kani> gibts irgendwo ne anleitung dazu?
<der-gee1> hab ich irgendwo n denkfehler?
<dreamon_> SStaR, hmm
<der-gee1> das Skript für /etc/rcS.d/S40dhcp3-server hab ich 1zu1 aus /etc/rc2.d/ übernommen
<SStaR> genau. hmmm......Werde es gleich nochmal testen
<apollo13> der-gee1: in rc* solltest du nur rumpfuschen wenn du weißt was du tutst
<dreamon_> SStaR, Aber du kannst doch von usb starten hast du gesagt
<SStaR> Ja, aber eben nicht installieren
<der-gee1> gibt es einen "ungefährlicheren weg" um einen dhcp server vor benutzeranmeldung starten zu lassen, wie über rc* ?
<dreamon_> SStaR, Dann tu doch gleich mal platz machen für die installation..
<SStaR> platz machen? :P
<dreamon_> SStaR, Ja, da ist ein partitionierungsprogramm da.. damit kannst dir ja Platz schaffen, für die installation. (ntfs hinten verkleinern)
<SStaR> Danke für die Info!!....Na dann leg ich mal los
<SStaR> Bye Bye & danke!!!!! Werde mich später nochmal melden
<dreamon_> Kill aber dein windows nicht..
<der-gee1> apollo13: ich habe die skripte wieder entfernt und alles ist im ausgangszustand, aber wie bekomme ich das "sicher" hin?
<apollo13> der-gee1: rc* ist der richtige weg, aber du solltest dennoch wissen was du tust
<der-gee1> bullgard: gibt es sonst eine möglichkeit, einen netzwerkdienst zu aktivieren, bevor sich der erste benutzer am system anmeldet?
<bullgard> der-gee1: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzwerkdienst Deine Frage ist ziemlich allgemein. Meine Antwort: Ja. Ich fürchte aber, Du denkst an spezifische Netzwerkdienste, sagtest das aber nicht. Ich fürchte weiter, Du schreckst davor zurück, die eventuell selbst programmieren zu müssen. 
<apollo13> oO
<ring1> gabs nicht auch einen dienst, der bei anfragen auf einen bestimmten port, den entsprechenden dienst einfach startet?
<apollo13> xinetd
<ring1> genau
<der-gee> bullgard: Sry, falls das undeutlich rüberkam, deswegen nochmal: Ich möchte vorerst dhcp, dann samba, dann tsm (wies nicht ob bekannt, für backups) und anschließend nagios auf einem ubuntu 10.04 tls laufen lassen. Das ganze soll auch funktionieren, nachdem der Strom auch mal weg war.
<der-gee> Angst vorm programmieren habe ich keines Wegs, wenn die Chance besteht, dass es danach funktioniert
<apollo13> a) services starten bei ubuntu/debian im normalfall automatisch, b) netzwerkkonfiguration über /etc/network/interfaces
<der-gee> apollo13: der dhcp will bei mir leider nicht automatisch starten
<apollo13> weil der wahrscheinlich nur startet wenn du die netzwerkconfig richtig hast
<der-gee> der samba läuft, jedoch kann man sich an diesem nicht anmelden. ich vermute das liegt daran, dass der nmbd dienst nicht gestartet ist, wobei ich nicht sagen kann, warum er sich nicht starten lässt
<apollo13> abgesehen davon ist "der dhcp" nicht sehr aussagekräfitg, ich weiß adhoc gleich 2 dhcp server
<der-gee> dhcp3-server
<apollo13> dann schau die logfiles an
<der-gee> aus denen werde ich leider nicht schlau
<apollo13> tja… dann wirds wohl kein server werden
<der-gee> da ich das befürchte suche ich hier um hilfe ...
<Gaertner> ich habe probleme mit der erkennung des Num Block in der Virtualbox.Also wenn ich eine Ubuntu Live CD reinlege wird der Num Block erkannt und in der Virtualbox nicht
<SStaR> @dreamon_: Hey, bin wieder da. Geht leider immer noch ned :/....Was solls......Dann kauf ich mir eben ein Notebook mit Kubuntu drauf xD [Falls es so eines geben sollte]
<dreamon_> SStaR, Was geht an welcher stelle nicht?
<dreamon_> SStaR, Welche Fehlermeldung. 
<SStaR> Also. Wenn ich die CD einlege und beim starten F10 drücke. kommt die meldung das der IntelVGA es nicht lesen kann. Dann wird windoof gebootet
<dreamon_> SStaR, Du drückst F10. Um die CD als das medium zum Starten zu wählen.
<MrElementso> kenn mich nciht aus klingt aber dannach als wenn er die Grafiktreiber nicht startet bevor er die CD liest
<SStaR> Passiert aber leider nicht :/
<k1l> SStaR: versuch mal die alternate cd. die hat einen nicht-grafischen installer. (also kein aufwendiges live system). mit dem könnte der install funktionieren
<ring1> welche pakete brauche ich für ein funktionierendes mono?
<dreamon_> SStaR, Bekommst du denn von Ubuntu irgendwas zu gesicht.. sowas wie sprachauswahl.. 
<SStaR> Kubuntu* :]....Nur über USB :/
<SStaR> Über die CD gar nix :( [Also im boot-modus]. Bei Windows habe ich ja die eine Wubi.exe da. Bei dieser kann ich es ja einstellen. aber viele sagen ja diese sei ned so dolle
<dreamon_> k1l, kann man alternate auch von usb booten?
<dreamon_> SStaR, Welches Ubuntu willst du aufspielen?
<SStaR> Kubuntu 10.10
<ring1> sollte mono-runtime nicht alle benötigten pakete als abhängigkeiten installieren?
<SStaR> um genauer zu sein: kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<k1l> dreamon_: ich habe schon lange nicht mehr versucht ne alternate auf usb zu ziehen. ich weiss nicht wie da aktuell der stand der dinge ist.
<dreamon_> SStaR, Hast du noch nen Anderen PC.. mach die HDD raus, bau die andere ein. und installier so.. dann wieder zurückbauen und gut. ;)
<SStaR> HDD?
<dreamon_> SStaR, Festplatte ausbauen. Und in einen PC einbauen der von CD Booten kann. Dann installieren.
<dreamon_> SStaR, Wenn du das geschafft hast, baust sie wieder zurück.
<SStaR> Ouh :D.....Hmm.....werde es bei gelegenheit mal machen.
<SStaR> Vielen Dank!
<der-gee> Übernimmt der dienst nmbd die WINS funktionalität?
<dreamon_> SStaR, Wenn mein Notebook defekt ist.. kommt alle 6Monate einmal vor, baue ich die hdd immer in eine andere Kiste ein.. klappt super.
<der-gee> Kann mir bitte die Bedeutung folgender Zeile erläutern:
<der-gee> [2010/12/12 11:13:53,   0] nmbd/nmbd.c:71(terminate)
<der-gee> Got SIGTERM: going down... (Quelle /var/log/samba/log.nmbd
<Robert_Zenz> der-gee, Ohne den Zusammenhang zu kennen, klingt so als wäre das Program abgewürgt worden.
<der-gee> Robert_Zenz: den kenn ich auch nicht. Hast du mir einen Tipp, wie ich die genaue Ursache rausfinden kann, oder den dienst wieder zum laufen bekomme? Oder ein Tut?
<der-gee> danke
<Gaertner> hat keine eine löschung zu mein problem
<zerwas> Gaertner> hast denn schon mal auf num gedrückt?
<jokrebel> .oO( Löschung? von was? )
<jokrebel> Gaertner: innerhalb der Virtualbox-Sitzung auch nicht mittels (dort) NUM-Lock drücken aktivierbar?
<Gaertner> wenn mann die num Taste drückt ist die Taste aktiviert
<Gaertner> @jokrebel ich habe probleme mit der erkennung des Num Block in der Virtualbox.Also wenn ich eine Ubuntu Live CD reinlege wird der Num Block erkannt und in der Virtualbox nicht
<k1l> Gaertner: in der vbox hast du auch keine echt hardware. die virtualbox stellt die "hardware" zur verfügung. es ist halt nur virtualisiert
<jokrebel> Gaertner: dass der NUM-Block mittels der NUM-Taste aktiviert/deaktiviert werden kann meine wir…
<schweegi> wie bekomme ich unter kubuntu das paket mit den microsoft-schriftarten verdana, etc.?
<Gaertner> die LED lampe leuchtet auf
<schweegi> in ubuntu wird das mit wine mitinstalliert, scheinbar aber nicht in kubuntu
<leszek> hi
<Gaertner> wenn ich ubuntu als Live CD boote lasse wird der Block erkannt und in der Tastatureinstellungen wird genau die gleiche Tastatur angezeigt wie ich ubuntu in der Virtualbox Starte
<the_alien> hey ihr.  was ist ein PAE kernel?
<the_alien> und wie kriege ich raus ob ich einen habe?
<dadrc> the_alien: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension & uname -a
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Google mal nach "virtualbox numpad" - vielleicht hilft Dir da etwas weiter.
<the_alien> dadrc: dann ist das keiner, richtig? Linux XBMCLive 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<the_alien> zumindest steht da nichts von PAE
<dadrc> the_alien: dann ist es keiner
<the_alien> dadrc: dann bin ich scheinbar einfach zu kacke den treiber für lirc zu installieren
<dadrc> the_alien: wüsste nicht, wie das zusammenhängt
<dadrc> aber wenn du dein eigentliches problem beschreibst, kann dir vielleicht jemand helfen
<the_alien> dadrc: im xbmc forum steht die treiber für den asrock 330 ht gehen nicht mit nem pae kernel
<benjamin__> abend :)
<benjamin__> kan mir fileicht mal schnell wer helfen habe ein problem beim compiliren fon glest 3.2.2
<benjamin__> und zwahr krig ich disen fehler bei ./configure
<the_alien> mein problem: ich installiere den treiber für den IR empfänger meines asrock ion 330 ht. den hab ich von der asrock seite geladen. http://nopaste.info/e9ad64bc3d.html laut doku muss ich dann den novuton receiver auswählen und dann kommt das http://nopaste.info/b2e58a05b7.html
<benjamin__> checking for xerces... not found
<mandu666> hallo an alle :)
<benjamin__> configure: error: Please install xerces-c
<benjamin__> aber das paket gibts in meinen quellen gar nicht :(
<dadrc> benjamin__: probier mal libxerces-c-dev
<benjamin__> danke probier ich schnell mal
<benjamin__> jawoll
<benjamin__> es is gegangen 
<benjamin__> fieln fieln dank :)
<dadrc> the_alien: frag mal in #xbmc - die könnten da mehr wissen
<Oins> wenn ich innerhalb einer truecrypt partition ein chmod +rwx ./datei ausführe, ändert sich nichts an den Zugriffsrechten der datei. Es kommt allerdings auch keine Fehlermeldung. Hat da jemand eine Idee?
<Gaertner> @jokrebel man muss ein häkchen bei der Tastatureinstellung rausmachen
<jokrebel> schön
<the_alien> dadrc: das ist auch ein 32 bit kernel den ich da habe, oder?
<dadrc> the_alien: ja
<the_alien> gut
<Gaertner> @jokrebel Einstellungen/Tastatur/Maustasten > "Mauszeiger per Tastatur steuern" http://bit.ly/e0JhTX
<Gaertner> der 5 beitrag
<jokrebel> Gaertner: na siehste <g> Google weiß alles…
<mandu666> test
<jokrebel> mandu666: durchgefallen
<mandu666> jokrebel: :D
<the_alien> kann mir jemand sagen was das heißt?  lirc_wb677: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<mandu666>  diese gnazen irc kommandos von hier ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC ) funktioniren in pidgin gar nicht richtig :(
<apollo13> mandu666: pidgin ist auch kein irc client
<k1l> mandu666: pidgin ist auch kein richtiger irc client
<mandu666> ok
<ppq> mandu666: xchat oder konversation sind gute irc clients
<apollo13> the_alien: klingt nach falschen versionen bei 2 komponenten
<apollo13> konversation?
<mandu666> xchat
<mandu666> ok
<dadrc> für KDEler halt
<apollo13> oO quassel würd ich nehmen wenns kde sein muss
<k1l> mandu666: aber xchat ohne das "-gnome"
<jaynis> kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich ordner aus ubuntu one löschen kann? der normale weg über rechtklick -> ubuntu one -> synchroniserung stoppen funktioniert nicht. wo speichert ubuntu one denn lokal, welche ordner gesynct werden sollen?
<bekks> "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<jaynis> ^^
<jaynis> ja es kommt halt nen fehler "konnte synchroniserung nicht aufheben" oder sowas in der art.
<bekks> "sowas in der Art" ist - sehr ungenau :P
<jaynis> ja es kommt eine fehlermeldung. ich weis nur ich genau welcher text darin steht.
<jaynis> im webinterface tauchen die ordner auch nicht auf. also die bei denen dieser fehler kommt, wenn man sie löschen will.
<benjamin__> so habe da noch mal ne frage were cool wen mir da noch mal jemand helfen kan wen er die antwort kent habe jetzt glest compiliert is auch alles fehlerfrei durch gelaufen habe jetzt die datei glest.ini aber die ausfürbare datei glest habe ich nicht an was kan den dan liegen?
<bekks> benjamin__: Und das ganze nochmal mit Satzzeichen bitte. Ich habe nichts verstanden.
<jaynis> irgendwo muss ubuntu one ja lokal speichern, welche ordner gerade in der cloud sind. ich denke wenn man da die besagten ordner entfernt, sollte es wieder gehen.
<benjamin__> ok mom :)
<benjamin__> Allso ich habe jetzt glest cpmpiliert, is auch alles fehlerfrei durch gelaufen. Jetzt brauch ich die 2 datein allso glest.ini und glest die ausfürbahre datei. Ich habe aber nur die glest.ini die ander is bei mir gar nicht da an was kan den das liegen ?
<bekks> Wieso hast du es selbst kompiliert?
<bekks> Und wie hast du es installiert?
<benjamin__> hm eigentlich mal ne gute frage aber habe gelesn das die version in der paketquelle nie die aktuelle ist hab jetzt aber erlich gesagt gar nicht nach gesehen 
<drivin> Hi. Ich habe diverse mit Windows erstelle Datein, deren Umlaute aufgrund der Kodierung nicht richtig dargestellt werden. Bsp: "�bung.pdf (ungültige Kodierung)". Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Dateien per Terminal automatisch umzubenennen?
<bekks> benjamin__: Und die Antwort auf die zweite Frage?
<mandu666> hats jemand hier schon geschaft msn video chat in empathy zu machen?
<benjamin__> ah da is sogar die selbe version in den quelln allso hat sich das erlidigt ^^
<benjamin__> aber fieln dank :)
<bekks> "vielen".
<mandu666> http://cass.no-ip.com/~cassidy/blog/index.php/post/2009/09/14/MSN-audio/video-chat-in-Telepathy
<shetlandpony> mandu666's url: http://tinyurl.com/m36bs9 | MSN audio/video chat in Telepathy - Le Weblog à Cassidy
<benjamin__> ja oder so 
<rumpe1> drivin, vielleicht wär convmv dafür was
<mandu666> wie kann ich es bei pidgin einstellen das er automatisch tinyurl oder so benutzt?
<k1l> mandu666: schau mal bei der seite bei pidgin die plugins durch
<k1l> ,pidgin? drot ist ide pidgin hp verlinkt mandu666 
<shetlandpony> drot ist ide pidgin hp verlinkt mandu666, Pidgin ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dankobum> meine CPU ist stark ausgelastet, obwohl ich nicht viel mache, ich vermute mal es ist flash, top zeigt an oberster Stelle "plugin-containe" an, was kann ich machen, dass mein System wieder normal läuft?
<dankobum> ich nutze firefox
<jokrebel> dankobum: Flash macht gern solche Probleme.
<ppq> dankobum: mal im anderen browser versuchen und wo es geht auf flash verzichten
<dankobum> wie kann ich flash denn bei bedarf kurzfristig abschalten im firefox
<dankobum> ?
<jokrebel> dankobum: Ich nutze deshalb nicht mehr Firefox sondern Chromium
<jokrebel> dankobum: deinstallieren oder Flashblock-Plugin vielleicht.
<ppq> dankobum: nicht was du willst, aber auch nützlich: flashblock. blockt automatisch alles was flash ist. wenn man aber da hinklickt, wo es wäre, kommt es trotzdem
<drivin> rumpe1, soweit ich weiss benutzt windoof codepage. Leider wird in convmv dieses nicht gelistet. Habe ich dort eine Alternative?
<dankobum> wie kann ich dieses flashblock installieren? Über die Paketverwaltung?
<ppq> drivin: wird trotzdem unterstützt, cp1252 heißt es dann beispielsweise
<bekks> dankobum: Das ist zB ein firefox addon.
<jokrebel> dankobum: über "Ad-on" im Firefox-Menü
<drivin> ppq, danke, davon gibt es ja scheinbar eine ganze menge. Ich werds einfach mal versuchen
<mandu666> hab jetzt gerade das pidgin tiny-url plugin geladen...jetzt ist im archiv nur eine .so file ! weis jemand wo ich die hinentpacken muss?
<ppq> drivin: hatte neulich übrigens das gleiche problem. das waren rar archive, die dateien mit krüppel-umlauten enthielten. das hätte eigentlich cp1252 sein müssen, weil das unter windows verpackt wurde, war's aber nicht - es kamen wieder krüppel-umlaute dabei raus.. aber zumindest konnten dann mehr programme als nur "mv" mit den dateien umgehen
<Newbie2010> Hallo alle zusammen.
<Newbie2010> Kann mir jemand vielleicht kurz helfen. Ich bin neu bei Linux.
<Newbie2010> Ich muss mich per SSH zum Server verbinden und dort alle Ordner, "bin" "boot" "dev" "etc" "home" "lib" usw. zu einem Archiv zusammenpacken.
<bekks> Newbie2010: /dev, /proc, /sys, /var/run und /var/lock brauchst du nicht.
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? Newbie2010 
<shetlandpony> Newbie2010, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<Newbie2010> Ok, ich dachte, vielleicht sind da wichtige Dateien drin. Es ist so, da soll eine Website laufen mit allem drum und dran.
<Newbie2010> Ja, eine Datensicherung, Backup.
<dankobum> ja, hat geklappt mit flashblock, macht, was ich will, vielen, vielen Dank für die schelle Hilfe
<Newbie2010> Wie kann ich denn diese Ordner zusammpacken? Ich habe WinSCP benutzt, eine SSH Verbindung aufgebaut und alle Ordner makiert, dann rechte Maustaste und "tar..." Aber ich erhielt die folgende Fehlermeldung: Der entfernte Rechner kommuniziert seit mehr als 15 Skeunden nicht mehr.
<Newbie2010> Dann habe ich "Putty" installiert und dort weiß ich jetzt nicht wie.
<bekks> Newbie2010: Lies den Link, den das Pony dir gab.
<drivin> ppq, danke dir. cp1252 scheint es bei mir ebenfalls nicht zu sein. Aber ich werde einfach mal ein wenig rum probieren
<Newbie2010> Ok, danke, werde ich machen.
<ppq> drivin: jo viel erfolg
<Newbie2010> Puh, das sind viele Informationen und es werden viele Programme empfohlen: rsync, Déjà Dup, ... Könnt ihr mir direkt eines empfehlen, womit ich mich einfach per SSH verbinde und eine große Archive.tar Datei erstelle, der dann alles beinhaltet?
<k1l> Newbie2010: dort werden auch scripte vorgestellt auf der seite
<bekks> Newbie2010: Womit erstellt man wohl eine "tar" Datei?
<Newbie2010> Ok, dann schaue ich mir die Skripte an. Ist aber eine GUI nicht besser?
<bekks> Nein, eine GUI braucht man an der Stelle genau gar nicht.
<k1l> Newbie2010: eine gui hat auf einem server nichts zu suchen
<Newbie2010> Ok, danke bekks. Sorry, ich bin neu bei linux.
<Newbie2010> Ok k1|.
<bekks> Newbie2010: Du weisst immerhin schon, was eine tar-Datei ist - womit könnte man die wohl erstellen?
<rumpe1> wintar :D
<bekks> :D
<ppq> Newbie2010: langfristig ist es auf jeden fall pflicht, mit rsync umgehen zu können.  im besagten artikel ist ein rsync+ssh script verlinkt
<Newbie2010> Jep, den habe ich gesehen.
<der-gee> Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, in welcher log datei ich nachsehen muss, wenn ich wissen möchte, warum mir auf den Befehl "sudo service nmbd start" folgendes ausgegeben wird "start: Job failes to start"? Danke
<bekks> der-gee: ls -lha /var/log/
<pfannkuchen> Hi, ich habe ein kleines Problem... und ich hoffe hier kann mir geholfen werden... Es geht darum das ich den Google Reader als Webapp in Chromium starten würde. Daneben ebenfalls als Webapp Gmail starten. Problem ist die werden in in Docky 2.0.9 zusammengefasst wie könnte ich das unterbinden?
<coldjack> gibt es für pidgin ein plugin welches man für jeden kontakt eine individuelle status nachricht anpasst
<mandu666> coldjack: gibt auf jedenfall buddy-alarm 
<mandu666> werkzeuge->buddy-alarm 
<coldjack> aha
<schweegi> woran liegt es, wenn die ubuntu-maus (hardware) statt eines einzelklicks immer einen doppelklick interpretiert? ist der klick-sensor defekt?
<bekks> Wenn der kaputt wäre, würde der nichts mehr detektieren.
<serenity> schweegi: hast du vielleicht Einzelklick eingestellt? Dann öffnen sich Ordner nach einem Klick, anders als bei Windows.
<schweegi> serenity: ne, normale Standardkonfiguration bei GNOME. die maus hat auch mal richtig funktioniert. aber seit längerem, z.B. wenn ich ein fenster minimiere mit einem einzelklick ins panel, maximiert sich das fenster wieder da die maus scheinbar 2 klicks zum pc sendet
<schweegi> und mittlerweile ist das meine dritte ubuntu-maus die dasselbe phänomen hat. ohne das die mal heruntergefallen wäre oder so
<bekks> 13Also liegts an den Einstellungen.
 * jokrebel bevorzugt PS2- oder USB-Mäuse. Was ist eine Ubuntu-Maus?
<schweegi> bekks: ist mit einer anderen maus (ebenfalls USB) aber nicht so. da verhält sich ubuntu normal
<Alagos> Gute Nacht. Wer es irgendwie geschafft, einen bootfähigen USB-Stick mit Ubuntu und Windows 7 zur gleichen Zeit machen?
<cywar0911> Moin, ich habe hier ein Compaq Notebook, der lüftet wie hulle, welches Paket is von nöten damit ich das ganze ruhig stellen kann, bzw der Prozessor bei Nichtbenutzung automatisch runter getaktet wird?
<jokrebel> hä?
<Alagos> Es stellte sich heraus?
<bekks> Alagos: Wie soll das gehen? Seit wann kann man Windows 7 auf einem USB Stick installieren?
<jokrebel> cywar0911: vielleicht hift Dir schon - rechstklick aufs Panel - hinzufügen - Überwachung der Prozessortaktstufe.
<dadrc> cywar0911: Dafür brauchst du kein Paket, musst nur den Governor für die CPU umstellen
<dadrc> ... was jokrebel sagt.
<Alagos> Bekks, ich meinte, um die Installation Stick mit zwei Betriebssystemen zu tun.
<cywar0911> dadrc: gut und wenn ich das umgestellt habe, entscheidet das Programm in Zukunft denn alleine? Ich möchte das ja nicht alle paar Minuten manuell selbst umstellen
<bekks> Alagos: Ich habe einen USB Stick hier, der hat sogar drei OS.
<dadrc> cywar0911: Auf "Ondemand" stellen, dann taktet sich die CPU automatisch
<schweegi> dadrc: das ist an sich aber bereits standardeinstellung von ubuntu, auch ohne das applet.. ist bei meinem notebook zumindest so
<cywar0911> dadrc: sehr gut, danke schön
<Alagos> Bekks: Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass etwa nicht erstreckt, in einem Flash-Laufwerk über sieben grub und Ubuntu zu verbinden. Wenn Sie es stellte sich heraus - ein Link auf das Handbuch?
<dadrc> schweegi: wenn er automatischen takten will, dann geht das so... 
<bekks> Alagos: Ich verstehe nicht, was du sagen/fragen willst.
<bekks> Alagos: Bitte benutze nicht google als Übersetzungsmedium.
<schweegi> cywar0911: wenn du mehrere CPU-Kerne hast kannst du dir auch 2x das Applet ins Panel ziehen und mit einem rechtsklick und dann auf eigenschaften zwischen den CPU-Kernen wechseln. das ermöglicht dir die kontrolle über verschiedene cpu kerne zur gleichen zeit :)
<Alagos> Bekks: Ich weiß nicht, Deutsch ... )))
<schweegi> Alagos: Wenn du englisch kannst, frag am besten auch mal in #ubuntu nach. 
<k1l> Alagos: google translate is not a good solution for support requests. try the english support channel #ubuntu or maybe there is a channel with your language code like #ubuntu-fr
<Alagos> k1l: Thank you!
<Alagos> schweegi: Thank you too.
<cywar0911> dadrc: kann ich die einzelnen Modis noch verändern? Mein Prozessor ist konstant im Idle auf über 60°C und ich möchte das der Lüfter doch mal ein wenig mehr zulegt
<Alagos> kann ich die einzelnen Modis noch verändern? Mein Prozessor ist konstant im Idle auf über 60°C   │ DonKrawallo
<dadrc> cywar0911: Die Modi haben nichts mit dem Lüfter zu tun, die Lüfterkontrolle macht wahrscheinlich das BIOS
<cywar0911> dadrc: also ist es ohne BIOS Update nicht möglich softwaremäßig die Drehzahl zu verändern? Das BIOS in dem Compaq ist der letzte Rotz, da kann mann nicht mal ansatzweise was einstellen :(
<dadrc> cywar0911: keine ahnung, frag den Hersteller
<ultimo> hi, kann mir jemand mit ut2k4 helfen? Ich bekomme keinen sound, adber eine fehlermeldung: open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory
<ultimo> ps nutze linux mint 10
<jokrebel> ultimo: mint =|= ubuntu?
<the_alien> oh man, ich glaube ich stell mich richtig dumm an. wie installiere ich denn einen treiber von den nvidia ppas? und wie überprüfe ich ob ein treiber da ist?
<ultimo> aber ähnlich, und in dem Mint channel konnte mir keiner helfen
<rumpe1> the_alien, bist du neuling?
<the_alien> rumpe1: eigentlich nicht :/
<rumpe1> the_alien, und was bringt dich dazu, mit sowas experimentieren zu wollen?
<the_alien> rumpe1: lange geschichte :D zusammengefasst: kernel getauscht, nichts geht mehr ;)
<rumpe1> kernel mit was getauscht?
<the_alien> 2.6.31 gegen 2.6.32-25
<rumpe1> hmm... klingt jetzt schon mehr nach Bastelecke als nach Support ^^
<schweegi> cywar0911: ist bei notebooks aber meistens so. ist bei meinem acer nix anderes ;) 
<the_alien> jaja, habs alles kaput gemacht :/ 
<cywar0911> schweegi: also hast du auch die Erfahrung gemacht das sich da mittels der pwmconfig, DIESE Lüfter nicht ansteuern lassen?
<schweegi> cywar0911: jop. die lüfter werden bei nahezu allen notebooks die ich kenne durchs BIOS gesteuert (die ausnahme bestätigt die regel ;) )
<rumpe1> the_alien, wenn du schon so experimentell veranlagt bist, kannst ja gleich die alpha von natty testen ^^  
<the_alien> rumpe1: das bringt mir auch nicht den nv treiber ;)
<cywar0911> schweegi: gut dann brauch ich mit einer weiteren Suche nach einer Lösung keine weitere Zeit mehr investieren, dann soll der Bseitzer den Laptop halt mal wieder komplett entstauben, denn diese Temperaturen sind denke ich mal nicht grade normal
<schweegi> cywar0911: kommt aufs Gerät an ;) Mein Notebook ist im Standardbetrieb 70-80 °C warm, bei anspruchsvolleren Anwendungen zwischen 90 und 95 °C (AMD CPU). Merkt man aber auch nur an der Luft, die hinten raus kommt und an der Temperaturanzeige.. ist auch wieder Gerätespezifisch, wie warm ein Notebook wird
<holbar> Guten Abend.
<holbar> Ich wüsste gerne ein paar Sachen (v10.10, Netbook, 1,6GHz, 2GB Ram, 160GB Platte)
<holbar> 1. Menü-Icon-Anwendungen: Warum dauert es sehr lange, bis sich das Fenster dazu öffnet? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu beschleunigen?
<nexx> ultimo: 
<nexx> ultimo: bierjunge
<rumpe1> holbar, anderes desktop-environment statt unity
<holbar> einigermassen zügig geht es nur nach einem frischen Neustart auf.
<holbar> ok, wo stelle ich das ein?
<holbar> das ist das Icon mit den doppelten Hemden?
<dAnjou> holbar: hast du die netbook edition?
<dAnjou> oder kde oder gnome
<holbar> ich hab die netbook edition mit gnome
<ultimo> nexx:hängt!
<holbar> Erscheinungsbild ist es nicht.
<rumpe1> holbar, jo... ERscheinungsbild->Spezialeffekte ... und da mal alle aus
<dAnjou> holbar: soweit ich weiß, nutzt die netbook edition kein gnome
<holbar> @rumpe1: Da kann ich nix ausstellen = 'weil "Mutter" verwendet wird' bzw. es ist schon alles aus ;)
<holbar> Also ich hab mir die Netbook-Version direkt von den Ubuntu-Servern gezogen (dachte da wäre gnome drauf).
<Frickelpit> das ist unity was da gerade läuft
<Frickelpit> und unity in maverick ist ziemlich crappy, da es noch auf mutter aufbaut
<holbar> genau, hab ich grade gelesen.
<holbar> also Idee ist ganz gut, aber für mich wäre schneller = besser. Welche Alternativen habe ich und wie kann ich die aktivieren?
<Frickelpit> holbar: momentan wäre die alternative halt gnome zu nutzen, ab der nächsten version (11.04) wird compiz mit unity genutzt
<rumpe1> holbar, in der paketverwaltung "gnome-desktop-environment" oder "ubuntu-desktop" installieren, im login-screen dann die sitzungsart wechseln.
<holbar> ok
<holbar> kurze Zwischenfrage: Hab mir auch die Kubuntu version runtergeladen, aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Wisst ihr, wie die ist?
<serenity> teste es sebst
<der-gee> Hat hier zufällig jemand u
<der-gee> sorry, nochmla
<der-gee> Hat hier zufällig jemand ubuntu 10.04 mit samba 3.4.7 mit domänenanmeldung (winxp clients) funktionierend in betrieb?
<der-gee> Und wenn ja, war die Installation und In-Betriebname problemlos?
<turbanerror> nabend
<turbanerror> hat jemand zufaellig erfahrung mit dem hp photosmart b109a
<jokrebel> turbanerror: HP's sind idR unproblematisch. Wo klemmt's?
<turbanerror> wollte nur wissen ob der out of the box laeuft oder ob man noch hand anlegen muss
<jokrebel> ,hcl? turbanerror
<shetlandpony> turbanerror: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<turbanerror> hab ich mir schon angesehen und es waren im forum auch ein paar beitraege dazu, ich wollt mich nur selber nochmal erkundigen
<holbar> gnome-Desktop-Env. Fehler bei Inst: Paketabhängigkeiten können nicht aufgelöst werden
<holbar> versuche jetzt ubuntu-Desktop
<jokrebel> gn8
<cywar0911> Ich habe unter einem frisch installierten Ubuntu 10.10 das Problem, das sich der PC immer 2 mal sperrt, das heißt nach dem entsperren wird der Bildschirm kurz weiß, und ich muss noch mal das Passwort eingeben, wie kann ich das beheben?
<indyfan> immer wenn ich den lockscreen aktiviere, reagiert der computer nicht mehr auf meine maus und meine tastatur, ich kann das system dann nciht mehr aufwecken. was kann ich tun, um das zu verhindern?
<cywar0911> Ich hab noch ein Problem unter 10.10 mit der Soundkarte. Alle Ausgaben werden nur auf dem linken Lautsprecher wiedergegeben. Balance ist natürlich in der Mitte. Wenn ich das in den EInstellungen teste und auf den rechten Lautsprecher drücke, kommt der Sound trotzdem aus dem linken, was muss ich umschreiben damit es "normal" reagiert?
<coldjack> cywar0911: Hast du denn deinen reciever richtig an deine soundkarte angeschlossen?
<bekks> coldjack: Was für einen Receiver?
<cywar0911> coldjack: interne notebook lautsprecher (sorry hatte ich vergessen zu sagen)
<coldjack> achso okay sorry, das gibt es ja auch nochxD
<coldjack> ich habe gerade an meinen verstärker gedacht
<coldjack> und das war damals mein fehler den ich hatte
<cywar0911> kann das wieder mal mit pulse/alsa zusammenhängen oder nur an einer configdatei? Was sagen denn so die Erfahrungswerte?
<coldjack> was nutzt du denn für einen soundserver, pulse oder alsa?
<cywar0911> coldjack: Ich habe pulseaudio auf jeden Fall in den Prozessen, und da ich eben 10.10 neu installiert habe, ist pulse glaube ich als Standard installiert
<cywar0911> ich hab Angst wenn ich pulse* entferne und alsa installiere, das am Ende Soundmäßig überhaupt nichts mehr funktioniert
<bekks> Dann solltest du das lassen :)
<coldjack> kannst ja mal schauen in pavucontrol
<coldjack> ob du da noch was ändern kannst
<coldjack> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<tuxdroid> 
<tuxdroid> wpa_
<tuxdroid> sry
<os_> coldjack: hab pavucontrol installiert, und es zeigt eigentlich die selben sachen wie das gnome applet, ich kann die regler für links/rechts einzeln verschieben, es ändert sich auch die lautstärke jeweils, aber beiden Kanäle werden quasi nur auf den linken Lautsprecher gerouted
<coldjack> mhm komischen, 
<coldjack> kannst ja mal alsamixer im terminal eingeben
<canone5612> hi. mit keinem webbrowser kann ich bei youtube videos im vollbildmodus sehen. kann mir viell jemand helfen? 
<coldjack> und dort kannst du schauen, ob alle aktiviert sind
<bekks> canone5612: Warum kannst du das nicht?
<os_> coldjack: vielleicht fehlt beim Modul ja ein parameter?, aber das mit alsamixer teste ich jetzt noch mal
<canone5612> tja wenn ich das wuesste
<coldjack> mhm okay in den configs kenn ich mich nicht so aus.
<coldjack> musst sonst vllt mal im forum posten
<coldjack> da werden sich schon leute finden bestimmt
<ppq> canone5612: was sind die symptome? ruckeln? oder verschwindet der flash-bereich der webseite, wenn du auf vollbild klickst?
<canone5612> jedesmal wenn ich auf vollbild umschalten will ändert sich die fenstergroesse nicht
<canone5612> ppq   ich vermute auch dass flash das prob ist
<bekks> canone5612: Warum vermutest du das?
<ppq> canone5612: geht bei anderen flashplayern der vollbildmodus?
<canone5612> muss ich mal versuchen...koennt ihr mir einen player empfehlen?
<ppq> mit flashplayer meinte ich eine andere flash-anwendung, kein anderes flash-plugin
<ppq> das von adobe ist das einzig ansatzweise brauchbare
<canone5612> hab ich installiert..
<ppq> gehen denn nun andere flash-anwendungen? bspw. der player auf megavideo
<os_> coldjack: alles mal ausprobiert mit alsamixer, aber keine Veränderung, ich dank mal ich werd mal rausfinden welche Soundkarte das genau ist, und mal danach googeln, das gibs ja gar nicht
<canone5612> ppq: megavideo..kenn ich net
<coldjack> mhm, tut mir leid, os_ Viel Spass bei einer Lösung finden
<canone5612> mich interessiert nur youtube...hab auch schon minitube versucht...da funktioniert das vollbild...aber die bedienung ist ungenügend
<ppq> canone5612: ok. dann dürfte dich der html5-modus bei youtube interessieren ( http://youtube.com/html5 )
<ko2> hallo, kann man mir bei folgendem Problem helfen: http://dpaste.com/285767/ (Es geht zwar um KDE, aber ich frage mal trotzdem)
<ppq> canone5612: dazu brauchst du einen browser mit guter html5-unterstützung, bspw. chromium
<canone5612> habsch doch :D
<canone5612> chromium, ephiphany, firefox, opera..
<tuxdroid> Hallo!kann es sein, dass wenn ich meine w-lan treiber wechsel der empfang besser wird?habe das gefühl das das unter linux nicht so gut funktioniert wie mit windows.
<ppq> ko2: ubuntu hardy ist etwas veraltet, was unterstützung für grafikkarten angeht
<ppq> ko2: installier besser 10.04, das ist auch eine LTS version.
<ppq> ko2: du kannst auch updaten.
<tux-flo> canone5612: bei mir funktioniert flash auch nicht im fullscreen, da ich 2 monitore benutze. ich habe mir einfach ein kleines skript geschrieben welches mir die flash-videos mit totem im fullscreen öffnet
<ko2> ppq: ja ich weiß, aber ich muss hardy nutzen. Würde ein Update auf einen neueren Intel-Treiber zu Problemen führen?
<ppq> ko2: du musst?
<canone5612> tux-flo: betreibe auch 2 monitore...koennte dies der grund sein?
<ko2> ja, ich muss mit zwei USB-Kameras arbeiten (Industriekamera), deren Treiber nur bis Hardy funktioniert
<ppq> canone5612: ja, das kann durchaus das vollbild verhalten von flash beeinflussen
<tux-flo> canone5612: ja das kann sein. habe schon ewig nach einer lösung gesucht und mir dann das workarround überlegt.
<ppq> ko2: ah, okay.. ja, probieren kannst du es auf jeden fall. kann sein, dass du, wenn es nicht geht, keine grafische oberfläche mehr hast - damit solltest du dann klarkommen 
<canone5612> tux-flo: ich hatte schonmal für irgendeinen browser solch ein plugin...war aber nicht sehr benutzerfreundlich wenn man mehrere videos schauen moechte
<ko2> ppq: ich habe gehört, dass man evtl. die Desktop-Effekte deaktivieren muss. Kann ich den Intel-Treiber denn wieder "downgraden" über adept (falls es nicht funktioniert)?
<ko2> ppq: oder kann es an OpenGl oder dem X-Server liegen?
<canone5612> danke fuer die antworten und schoenen abend noch
<tux-flo> canone5612: mein skript sieht wie folgt aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399423/ dieses hab ich dann im compiz manager auf die tastenbelegung super+f gelegt
<ppq> ko2: dazu kannst und solltest du das programm "ppa-purge" aus dem xorg-edgers-ppa nutzen. das ist soweit ich weiß (irrtum vorbehalten!) auch die quelle für die aktualisierten intel treiber
<ppq> ko2: ja, probier erstmal, die effekte zu deaktivieren
<canone5612> tux-flo: danke dafuer..hab mal ein lesezeichen gesetzt....muss vorher erst mal einlesen zum umgang mit skripten
<ko2> ppq: ich habe gar kein Compiz installiert, müssten die Effekte nicht auch direkt deaktiviert sein?
<ppq> ko2: dann sind sie "deaktiviert", ja.
<ppq> tux-flo: gute idee, aber nur mal so aus interesse, wieso `echo $foo` statt einfach $foo?
<tux-flo> ppq: hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt :D ist schon ne ganze weile her wo ich das erstellt habe, da hatte ich noch keine skript erfahrung
<ko2> ne Frage: Warum kommt in einigen Channels die Meldung "Cannot send to channel" wenn ich was schreiben will?
<ppq> ko2: will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber das passt eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ko2> ok
<schweegi> tux-flo: es gibt den flashvideoreplacer als addon für firefox, der ersetzt flash durch totem
<tux-flo> schweegi: ok danke vielmals, kannte ich noch gar nicht.
<schweegi> tux-flo: habe ich hier beschrieben: http://schweegi.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/ubuntu-10-10-flash-plugin-durch-totem-ersetzen/ - einzigster wehrmutstropfen: funktioniert derzeit nicht auf allen videoplattformen und eingebettete youtube videos auf externen seiten werden ebenfalls nicht durch totem ersetzt. auf den großen videoprtalen funktioniert es jedoch super ;) 
<shetlandpony> schweegi's url: http://tinyurl.com/2bnfw9v | Ubuntu 10.10: Flash-Plugin durch Totem ersetzen   Schweegi&#039;s Blog
<schweegi> tux-flo:  verplapper mich zwar ab und an mal, da das so aus dem kopf heraus und ganz spontan kam, aber  nun denn ;) 
<holbar> tschüss. Das mit dem GDE verschiebe ich auf einen anderen Tag.
<Cassull> moin
<Cassull> versuche gerade eine video datei mit mplayer abzuspielen, was aber leider an der audo wiedergabe scheitert. mplayer möchte kein flac abspielen, weshalb kein ton zu hören ist. Habe google auch bemüht doch scheint es als ob ich kein einzel fall bin.
<Cassull> Gibt es einen player der flac wieder geben kann?
<Cassull> h264+flac
<Cassull> vlc player spielt es zwar ab, doch kommt er irgendwie nicht mit dem video material zurecht und spring ständig wieder zum anfang nach einer bestimmten zeit
<ppq> Cassull: guck dir doch mal an was mplayer ausgibt, wenn du im terminal 'mplayer datei' aufrufst
<ppq> oft gibt's da hilfreiche fehlermeldungen
<Cassull> ppq: habe ich mir schon angeschaut, doch zeigt es mir nichts neues  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/304078/
<Cassull> ist warscheinlich ein bug
<ppq> Cassull: aktivier mal medibuntu und installier libavcodec-extra-52
<ppq> und ggf. die anderen libavbla-extra-blub
<Cassull> ppq: livavcodec-estra-52 + unstripped-52 sind schon installiert
<ppq> Cassull: passiert das bei jeder datei mit flac audiospur, oder ists vom container abhängig, oder nur bei dieser, oder oder oder...
<dadrc> und, ganz doof: libflac8 hast du installiert?
<ppq> Cassull: übrigens finde ich beim googeln der fehlermeldung viel hilfreiches
<Cassull> ppq: habe es gerade auch noch an anderen flac enthaltenen video datein ausprobiert und an allen hats nicht funktioniert
<Cassull> ppq: ich habe über google bis jetzt nur offene diskussionen dazu gefunden
<Cassull> leider noch keine ergebnise
<simon_ftw> hallo, bei mir läuft gerade die ganze zeit kacpid mit 99% CPU Zeit. Was bringt das?
<Cassull> ppq: funktioniert bei dir die wiedergabe einer flac datei mit mplayer?
<ppq> Cassull: ja, das hat bei mir schon immer funktioniert
<Cassull> nutzt du eine 32bit architektur?
<ppq> nein
<Cassull> welche distri, mplayer-version ffmpeg-version nutzt du?
<simon_ftw> auch ein neustart half nicht
<ppq> Cassull: http://pastebin.com/4z6Gkn8N (hab abgebrochen.) ubuntu lucid, ffmpeg 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1, libav zeugs das aktuelle aus medibuntu
<ppq> Cassull: ein aktueller mplayer aus diesem ppa https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/testing
<Cassull> ppq: du hast keinen stabilen laufen, sondern einen aus dem test zweig? Oo
<ppq> Cassull: das ist ein stabiler. dass das ppa "test" heißt, muss nichts heißen
<ppq> äh, testing
<Cassull> ppq: ist aber nicht aus der repo. Wieso hast du dir den einen mit 'frischeren' geholt? hattest du auch wiedergabe probleme mit irgendwas?
<ppq> Cassull: wollte einen, der mit ffmpeg-mt kompiliert ist (multithreaded h264 decoding)
<ppq> habe inzwischen auch vdpau zum laufen bekommen, nutze den aktuellen mplayer aber weiterhin - wieso auch nicht :)
<Antagonist> Guten Abend
<Antagonist> kann ich bei sed anstelle einer datei auch einen string eingeben, wenn ja, wie?
<Antagonist> in der man find ich nix, aber ich versteh die aufgabenstellung von mir, so, das es gefordert ist :(
<dAnjou> Antagonist: echo "text" | sed 's/foo/bar/'
<Antagonist> danke vielmals
<Cassull_> im endeffect hat es trotzdem nicht funktioniert :/
<Cassull_> scheint als ob die video datein trotzdem umcodieren muss? :(
<Protector1981> moin :) gibts eigentlich QT 4.6.1 auch für Karmic?
<Protector1981> oder garnicht?
<ppq> guck doch mal im kubuntu backports ppa, Protector1981
<Protector1981> danke ppq mal schauen :)
<Protector1981> nur ab lucid -.-
<ppq> :(
<Protector1981> also nix mit minitube 1.3 :( weil ichs nich kompiliert kriege lach
<Protector1981> und die binary brauch qt-core 4.6.1 :(
<Protector1981> oder so
<Protector1981> http://protector.pastebin.com/vfESCsTH
<ppq> wieso nutzt man auch noch karmic?
<Protector1981> weil ich noch keinen sinn gesehen habe zu wechseln :D
<ppq> dann wirds ja mal zeit :)
<Protector1981> ich will auf Natty warten bis fertig :)
<ppq> du scheinst ja recht lange bei einer version bleiben zu wollen.. wieso kein LTS?
<Protector1981> muss ich eben derzeit ohne minitube leben, oder aber ich versuche mit nem Vorschlaghammer qt 4.7.0 zu installieren :D
<Protector1981> naja, die LTS lief irgendwie total instabil bei mir, karmic am Anfang auch,aber des hab ich mir über die Monate stabil gebogen und wo es dann richtig lief, jetzt auch mit Kernel 2.6.35-22 sah ich keinen Sinn zum upgraden
<ppq> hab lucid erst nach erscheinen von 10.04.1 installiert, alles super stabil
<ppq> die zeit nach dem release ist ja eigentlich immer kritisch
<Protector1981> eigentlich bin ich bis jetzt immer jeder Version hinterhergerannt, aber in Karmic hab ich richtig verliebt :) obwohls andere wie die Pest hassen :P
<Protector1981> ja, des hab ich im Board gelesen :) schlimmer ist dann nur noch Maverick, wo ich ursprünglich hin wollte
<Protector1981> naja, wenn meine externe Festplatte endlich mal da ist, kann ich Backups machen und dann upgrade ich dennoch auf Maverick, damit ich wieder was zum spielen und basteln habe
<Protector1981> ich könnte zwar auch so basteln und spielen, ich könnte minitube auch auf qt4.5 compilen, aber irgendwie kapier ich qmake nich lach :D
<ppq> viel erfolg jedenfalls :)
<Protector1981> danke dir :) und danke für deine hilfe ;)
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-05
<gurkeli> ich reboote erst mal
<ring0> schade, dass er nicht wiederkommt. die lösung war so einfach :)
<k1l> und?
<ring0> ich weiß, sein problem. hat mich gerade nur geärgert
<k1l> ich meine die lösung
<k1l> vlt kommt er ja nochmal
<ring0> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#TP-Link ist "Treibermodul und Firmware ab Ubuntu 11.04 im Kernel enthalten"
<k1l> er hat halt nr lucid
<ring0> backport kernel
<ring0> sollte wohl ausreichen
<Rochvellon> hm, in welchem repo finde ich libwine-oss? habe bisher dieses paket nur bei debian gefunden
<gurkeli> rehallo
<gurkeli> ich hab es nun geschafft mit wlan
<gurkeli> mit der zyxel karte ging niz aber tp link der ath9_htc der funktioniert nun
<gurkeli> wenn wer dafuer ne anleitung will ich hab eine sehr gute
<gurkeli> die klappt und ist total einfach
<gurkeli> das ist doch mal ein erfolgserlebnis
<gurkeli> und das auf o einer alten kiste
<gurkeli> jetzt bin ich richtig stolz auf mich
<ring1> läuft dein wlan stick nun?
<gurkeli> ja
<ring1> :)
<gurkeli> aber nicht die zyxel
<gurkeli> der tp link
<gurkeli> mit dem ath9_htc
<gurkeli> fuer die zyxsel hab ich nix gefunden
<gurkeli> ich hab fuer ubuntu noch einen speicher nachgeruestet
<gurkeli> sonst waere es nicht gegangen
<gurkeli> hatte noch einen gefunden
<ring1> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#TP-Link ist "Treibermodul und Firmware ab Ubuntu 11.04 im Kernel enthalten" also müsste es auch nach installation des backport kernels auch bei dir in 10.04 laufen. aber du hast ja anderweitig eine lösung gefunden
<gurkeli> aber es laeuft ein wenig langsam
<gurkeli> ich hab lucid
<gurkeli> das neuste damit waere due kiste ueberfordert
<ring1> ja, 10.04
<gurkeli> ist 10 jahre alt
<gurkeli> der evo n400c
<gurkeli> nicht kaputt zu kriegen
<gurkeli> und richtig guter sound
<gurkeli> und der maestro treiber war im ubuntu kernel drin
<ring1> hauptsache du bist zufrieden
<gurkeli> bei debian musste ich den nachinstaliern
<gurkeli> ja bin ich
<gurkeli> nur das neue gnome das mag ich nicht so
<gurkeli> bin aer eh im fallback modus
<gurkeli> ich mochte gnome 2
<gurkeli> und das uralte kde
<gurkeli> lucid hat vja langzeit unterstuetung mit updates
<gurkeli> habe ich gelesen
<gurkeli> schade das ich fuer die zyxel keinen linux-reiber finden konnte
<ring1> korrekt, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<ring1> wenn du willst, kannst du ja mal lxde ausprobieren. passt vielleicht ganz gut zu der nicht mehr ganz brandneuen hardware: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE
<gurkeli> mein letztes ubuntu war hedgehog
<gurkeli> schon laenger her
<gurkeli> so nun werde ich noch ein paar sachen instalieren
<gurkeli> gute nacht all
<aanti> moin
<aanti> kann mir jemand verklickern, wo ich das betriebssystem einstelle, welches standardmäßig von grub geladen wird ?
<aanti> das ist nämlich alles komisch seit grub2
<produnis> Hallo liebe Supporter, wie kann ich herausfinden, welches Programm grade einen bestimmten Port benutzt?
<produnis> ich versuche grad einen Half-Life-Server zu starten, und bekomme die Meldung: UDp-Port already in use
<dc5ala> produnis, schau dir mal netstat an
<produnis> thx dc5ala,... liefert die gewünschte info! supi!
<dc5ala> produnis, in deinem Fall kannst das auch noch einschränken mittels "-lu" als Parameter, -l für lauschen und -u für UDP
<LurchiderLurch> Hallo! Gibt es noch ein anderes Programm als brasero, dass CSS "verschlüsselte" Video DVDs als ISO kopieren kann außer brasero?
<LurchiderLurch> Ich habe es mit dd versucht, aber da war die ISO in einem erbärmlichen Zustand und es kam Bild und Tonkauderwelsch raus, wenn man sie abgespielt hat.
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: saublöd auch. bedank dich bei deinem gewählten volksrepräsentatnen dafür, dass wir solche themen hier nicht supporten.
<LurchiderLurch> LetoThe2nd, OK, verstehe, Danke trotzdem. Es war tatsächlich nur meine Absicht, für meiner Mutter eine Kopie zu schicken, damit sie den Film einmal ansehen kann. Aber so werde ich die DVD für den Zweck wohl rippen müssen, auch wenn das ca. 7h dauert :D
<LetoThe2nd> LurchiderLurch: genau so ist es. und die absicht ist für uns, so gut sie auch sein mag, völlig irrelevant. danke für dein verständnis.
<jokrebel_> hi
<gurkeli> hallo,guten morgen
<gurkeli> rehallo
<gurkeli> ist bei luicid eigentlich nach der install eine firewall aktiviert?ich kann das laptop naemlich im netzwerk nicht sehn
<hdp> Nein.
<gurkeli> wo finde ich bei gnome doe optione samba-shares einzurichten?ich seh da nix im menue
<gurkeli> ich habs da gibts ein system -config-paket zum runterladen?
<dadrc> gurkeli, samba ist standardmäßig nicht installiert
<dadrc> Einfach das Paket "samba" installieren, dann sollte es in Nautilus die entsprechende Option geben
<gurkeli> ich instaliere grade das system-konfig paket
<gurkeli> mein letztesubuntu war hedehog
<dadrc> system-config-samba ist für systemweite Freigaben 
<gurkeli> hat sich viel geaendert
<dadrc> hmjo, das stimmt wohl.
<gurkeli> leider laeuft das laptop lahm ich hae wenig speicheram
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME -- der Artikel hat ansonsten auch noch mal die ganzen Schritte
<gurkeli> knapp 400
<gurkeli> ist ein seht altes teil
<gurkeli> ein evo n400 c
<gurkeli> aber wlan geht nun auch
<dadrc> Dann solltest du vielleicht statt Gnome LXDE benutzen
<fbausch> gurkeli: hast du Ubuntu installiert? mal über Xubuntu oder Lubuntu nachgedacht? Die sind eindeutig ressourcenschonender
<dadrc> Also Lubuntu, ist mittlerweile offiziell
<gurkeli> ja habe ich
<gurkeli> gestern nacht
<gurkeli> und wlan geht 
<gurkeli> aber nutr der tp-link treiber ath 9
<gurkeli> fuer die zyxel karte habe ich nix gefunden
<gurkeli> lucid habe ich drauf
<gurkeli> xfce mag ich nicht so
<fbausch> ,enter? gurkeli 
<p0wny> gurkeli: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<gurkeli> ok
<gurkeli> hab eh lag
<gurkeli> ich muss mir noch irssi konfigurieren, das laeuft besser als lostirc
<gurkeli> erst mal zurechfinden
<gurkeli> sieht alles so anders aus
<gurkeli> ich finde es schoen das ubuntu den maestro 3 noch im kernel unterstuetzt
<LetoThe2nd> ist ja wieder gut.
<gurkeli> musste ich sonst nachinstalieren
<gurkeli> ist es ratsam das medibuntu repo in die sources.list aufunehmen oder macht das probleme?
<LetoThe2nd> gurkeli: medibuntu ist i.a. problemlos. (und, bitte, erzähl uns nicht jedes einzelne paket das du daraus installierst. :P danke)
<gurkeli> ich bin immer noch auf wolke 7 das ich wlan zum laufen gebracht habe
<fbausch> gurkeli: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen
<deem> rätzel? :)
<deem> oh. backlog fail :D
<dAnjou> ich versuch grad hier unter oneiric was per sshfs zu mounten, und er läuft und läuft und macht nix, keine ausgabe oder so. ich kann aber normal per ssh drauf und es hat auch schon vorher geklappt. ideen?
<jokrebel_> dAnjou: Per Nautilus?
<geser> debugging schon hochgedreht? -d
<dAnjou> jokrebel_: bin mir nich bewusst, dass nautilus sshfs kann. nee, ganz normal per kommandozeile
<dAnjou> hmm, irgendwie kann ich nichtmal per ls in den ordner gucken, wo der mountpoint liegt
<dAnjou> strange
<MarkusH> dAnjou: Debugging?
<dAnjou> geser, MarkusH: bringt auch nich mehr
<dAnjou> aber ich seh grad, dass das ding noch gemountet sein will
<dAnjou> sshfs stinkt wohl n bisl
<Menuhin> hi
<dAnjou> abmelden hat geholfen
<Menuhin> ich hab kvm installiert und mein gast funktionert soweit ich hab nur paar fragen
<Menuhin> wie krieg ich sound in dem gast
<Menuhin> wie krieg ich sdl
<Menuhin> ich kreig error beim einrichten von sdl in virt-manager
<Menuhin> usb waere auch wichtig
<Menuhin> ich hab sound einrichtet aber der gast spielt kein ton ab obwohl alles funktionieren soll
<Menuhin> muss ich in eine gruppe was einfügen
<jokrebel_> Menuhin: Enter ist _kein_ Satzzeichen.
<Menuhin> ok sry
<sdx23> Für usb beispielsweise: http://bitbud.com/2008/08/09/usb-device-passthrough-under-kvm/ # zu finden zB. mit google "usb kvm passthrough"
<k1l_> je nach Host/Gast können da auch noch Probleme mit dem jeweiligen OS dazukommen.
<tripled> tag zusammen 
<tripled> ich habe in meinen persönlichen kalender zuviel andere kalender importiert
<tripled> kann ich jetzt ~/.local/share/evolution/calendar/local/system/calendar.ics einfach löschen und evolution danach neustarten?
<jokrebel> tripled: Ich würd es zumindest erstmal nur umbenennen. Dann hast Du die Möglichkeit es wieder rückgängig zu machen, falls es nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis liefert.
<tripled> jokrebel: gute idee! das versuch ich
<tripled> okay calender.ics unbenannt in calender(backup).ics danach evolution neugestartet - aber der persönliche kalender mit all seinen überfrachteten einstellungen ist leider immer noch da
<tripled> oder muss ich erst neu booten?
<jackdaniels> Guten Morgen, habe ein Problem mit Grub, ich möchte windows hinzufügen, habe wohl grub2, ich versteh jedoch nicht ganz in welcher file ich den eintrag machen soll
<k1l_> ,grub2? jackdaniels 
<p0wny> jackdaniels: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l_> jackdaniels: warum ist denn windows bisher nicht eingefügt?
<k1l_> eigentlich sollte der os_prober per update-grub das automatisch finden
<jackdaniels> hab den command mal ausgeführt, sollte es jetzt drin sein? habe die Festplatte mit windows erst nachträglich eingesteckt!
<jackdaniels> oh, found windows 7 ! Danke
<KnechtR> unter xfce funktioniert das euro-symbol bei mir nicht. muss ich da noch was einstellen?
<k1l_> ,wf? KnechtR 
<p0wny> KnechtR: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<KnechtR> ich drücke die taste und es wird nichts dargestellt
<KnechtR> unter gnome gings immer
<k1l_> KnechtR: in welchem programm? welches ubuntu?  etc. etc. etc.
<KnechtR> alle programme
<KnechtR> aktuelles ubuntu
<k1l_> KnechtR: altGR+e grht nicht?
<KnechtR> richtig
<k1l_> 'geht nicht?
<jokrebel> KnechtR: Gehen @ ß ö ä ü?
<KnechtR> jep
<KnechtR> beispiel: im gnome-terminal habe ich zeichenkodierung utf8 festgelegt. aber das euro-symbol wird nicht angezeigt, die anderen genannten schon
<apollo13> region und language settings, keyboard layout, options, adding currencty signs to certain keys
<apollo13> dort kannst dann den euro zu altgr+e adden, auch wenn er bei default dort sein sollte
<KnechtR> ich sehe hier nur einstellungen -> tastatur
<KnechtR> aber da gibt es keine optionen
<apollo13> a dann hat xfce wieder mal keine einstellungen^^
<KnechtR> ??
<apollo13> ich dachte die verwenden teilweise die gnome dialoge, aber scheinbar hams da was eigenes
<KnechtR> wenn ich gnome verwenden will, sehe ich nur einen desktop ohne menüs. deshalb bin ich zu xfce gewechselt
<k1l_> KnechtR: in dem menü applications-einstellungen-tastatureinstellungen mal gucken was du da ausgewählt hast
<tripled> woho! das mit dem kalender umbenennen hat super geklappt
<tripled> ubuntu rockt!
<KnechtR> k1l_, generische tastatur mit 105 tasten
<KnechtR> tripled, sehe ich im moment anders ;)
<tripled> KnechtR: Ja gut, ich wahrscheinlich in Kürze auch wieder, aber der Triumph des Momentes ... und so
<k1l_> geht denn das @ zeichen?
<KnechtR> jep
<k1l_> welches layout hast du da eingestellt? nicht, dass das so nen lustiges schweizer ist oder so?
<KnechtR> nope, dieses 105 intl
<KnechtR> wie im ubuntu-wiki beschrieben
<k1l_> zeigst du grade mal die seite?
<KnechtR> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen
<KnechtR> oder sag mir mal, wie ich bei unity nen terminal aufmache
<KnechtR> dann wechsle ich zu unity wohl oder übel
<k1l_> strg+alt+t
<Knecht2> so, KnechtR geht jetzt mal raus. bin vom anderen rechner aus drin
<Knecht2> jetzt werd ich den xfce als voreinstellung nicht mehr los, trotz löschens der xinitrc
<Fuchur_> Hab hier eine MySQL-DB auf einem Ubuntu-Server und meine MySQL-Zeiten sind schon sehr lange her. Die bisher laufende DB hab ich mit "drop database foo" gelöscht. Das Verzeichnis wurde dadurch (erwartungsgemäß) nicht kleiner. Deshalb hab ich MySQL gestoppt und das DB-File ibdata1 gelöscht, da ich den Platz benötige.
<Fuchur_> Das war wohl keine so gute Idee, denn MySQL kann dann nicht mehr starten (dachte, er startet dann mit leerer DB). Aber gut, nicht weiter schlimm, so gehts also nicht. Nur, wie kann ich einfach eine komplett neue DB aufsetzen? Gibt es bei MySQL nicht sowas wie einen DB-Init-Befehl wie bei PostgreSQL?
<Knecht2> oh, auch im fvwm kein euro-symbol mehr nach update auf aktuelles ubuntu :((
<k1l_> Knecht2: ähm du solltest lightdm oder xdm (oder was auch immer) nutzen
<Knecht2> k1l_: vor dem update gings aber!
<Knecht2> €€€
<Knecht2> auf diesem zweitrechner gehts ja auch
<k1l_> das klingt mir alles nach zuviel zerbastelt imho
<Knecht2> hab doch nur das update laufen lassen
<Knecht2> in der konsole (ohne x) geht der euro
<Knecht2> ich installiere mal xubuntu-desktop
<Knecht2> oder? da ist so viel müll dabei (abiword...)
<Knecht2> will ich gdm oder lightdm?
<Knecht2> so, jetzt den ganzen müll aus xubuntu-desktop installiert. eurosymbol geht immer noch nicht :( ich werd wahnsinnig
<Knecht2> evtl liegts am compiz? wie schalte ich das aus?
<vectory> Knecht2: das richtige tastaturlayout hast du eingestellt?
<vectory> € <- das kannst du lesen?
<Knecht2> jep
<vectory> Knecht2: dann liegts am tastaturlayout, denk ich
<Knecht2> nee, da hab ich 105 intl
<vectory> ,tastatur?
<p0wny> Sorry vectory, ich weiss nichts ueber tastatur, ich verbinde aber 8 Dinge mit tastatur. Nutze 'p0wny, suche tastatur' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Knecht2> compiz --replace war zum einschalten, doch wie schalte ich das aus?
<vectory> ,tastaturlayout?
<p0wny> Sorry vectory, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber tastaturlayout
<vectory> killall compiz
<vectory> oder psgrep compiz|xargs kill
<Knecht2> hab ich gemacht, jetzt nimmt er gar keine tastatureingaben mehr
<vectory> und wie schreibst du dann?
<Knecht2> nach dem compiz-abschuss meinte ich. so, neu angemeldet, jetzt frisst er wieder meine eingaben, aber nicht das euro-zeichen
<k1l_> Knecht2: wechsel das DE über den lightdm. was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen?
<k1l_> Knecht2: ging es denn vorher?
<Knecht2> vor dem update ja. das schrieb ich bereits
<k1l_> welchem update?
<vectory> ich hätte jetzt gesagt, machs über system->einstellungen->tastatur, da kann man gleich testen
<k1l_> dir muss man alles aus der nase ziehen
<k1l_> Knecht2: ich hatte dich anfangs von dem bot die anleitung zum beschreiben des problems gegeben :/
<Knecht2> update auf das aktuelle ubuntu, schrieb ich auch schon
<Knecht2> die beschreibung hatte ich geliefert
<Knecht2> vectory: da steht die 105-taastige intl
<vectory> intl hat wohl kein euro
<Knecht2> ist alles wie auf der ubuntu-seite zu spracheinstellungen
<Knecht2> vectory: sicher?
<Knecht2> mom
<Knecht2> glaub nicht, dass es daran liegt, weil unter fvwm das zeichen ja auch nicht mehr geht
<Knecht2> ich lege jetzt nen neuen user an und probiere es als dieser
<vectory> echo $LANG
<vectory> poste mal die ausgabe
<vectory> ich versuch grad ne cd zu rippen/testen, aber dd geht net
<vectory> muss ich erst umount oder so machen?
<Knecht2> aha
<Knecht2> beim neuen nutzer geht es
<vectory> natürlich -_-
<vectory> Knecht2: dann vergleich mal die tastatur einstellung
<Knecht2> ist genauso
<vectory> schau mal bei belegung, ob da oben im feld Deutschland ausgewählt ist
<vectory> ansonsten hinzufügen
<Knecht2> ich will beim alten benutzer das unterverzeichnis mit dne einstellungen löschen
<Knecht2> so dass er alles neu anlegt
<malformed> moin moin, mit welchem programm kann ich ganz kurzfristig checken, ob in meinem Laptop eine W-Lan Karte enthalten ist? der networkmanager sowie iwconfig finden keine, das reicht dem Support aber noch nicht (der Laptop war in Reperatur, dabei wurde das Motherboard ausgetauscht und jetzt ist keine Karte mehr drin, vermute ich…)
<k1l_> malformed: lspci
<k1l_> (oder lsusb) je nach anschluss
<malformed> k1l_ perfekt, vielen Dank =)
<handtuch1> hallo , wie finde ich denn raus ob ne IDE oder SATA platte im rechner ist ? (per ssh)
<ring1> handtuch1, hwinfo --disk
<handtuch1> danke
<ring1> bitte
<tripled> tach zusammen
<tripled> ich habe keine symbole und dateien mehr auf der arbeitsfläche (ubuntu 10.10 und gnome) 
<Marcellina> Hallo.
<tripled1> hi
<Marcellina> Ich suche einen Hexeditor mit dem man direkt im Speicher arbeiten kann.
<LetoThe2nd> Marcellina: gdb :)
<Marcellina> Ja, ich wollte das durchlesen der Manpages vermeiden.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( im speicher rumfummeln wollen ohne zu wissen was man tut? tolle idee! high five! )
<LetoThe2nd> für solche leute gibts /dev/mem ;)
<k1l_> reidanac: kannst du bitte mal deinen client/deine verbindung untersuchen?
<LetoThe2nd> tripled: du übrigens auch :) wenn du verbindungsprobleme hast, nimm den channel so lange bitte aus dem autojoin. danke.
<tripled> ja tut mir leid. war so nicht vorgesehen. mist wlan! 
<Marcellina> Wo bekommt man denn in so einem speziellen Fall Hilfe?
<k1l> Marcellina: bei welchem fall?
<k1l> (hatte grade einen reconnect)
<Marcellina> Falsches Fenster, Verzeihung.
<LetoThe2nd> Marcellina: wir helfen dir gern, wir helfen dir nur nicht unbedingt so wie du es willst. und wenn du nur sagst: ich will im speicher rumfummeln, dann ist der support mit verweis auf gdb bzw. /dev/mem meiner meinung nach ausreichend abgewickelt :)
<Marcellina> Habe eben man gdb getippt, Danke.
<malteee> Hallo!
<malteee> Wollte gerade Pinta über http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pinta installieren, aber der sagt "Paketquelle nicht gefunden"
<k1l> ähm, ist das nicht in den quellen eh drin?
<k1l> malteee: universe aktivieren und dann pinta installieren
<k1l> malteee: oben rechts auf systemeinstellungen, dann unten auf softwarequellen. da gucken ob universe angehaklt ist
<k1l> dann terminal aufmachen und "sudo apt-get update" und dann "sudo apt-get install pinta"
<malteee> k1l: Bin jetzt bei der Synaptic Paketverwaltung, aber ich finde da kein universe..
<k1l> welches ubuntu?
<malteee> Ubuntu 10.04 LTE + GNOME
<jokrebel> malteee: Ab Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat kann Pinta aus den offiziellen Paketquellen installiert [1] werden:
<jokrebel> malteee: Da wirst Du dann das PPA nehmen müssen.
<malteee> Wie geht denn das!? Bin noch anfänger..
<jokrebel> malteee: Nachdem Du 10.04 LT_S_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass es ein Produktivsystem ist und rate (grade weil Du auch noch sagst Anfänger zu sein) ganz klar von nem PPA ab.
<jokrebel> ,ppa? malteee Ansonsten
<p0wny> malteee Ansonsten: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<malteee> Und wie soll ich es denn sonst machen, wenn du mir PPA abrätst!?
<jokrebel> malteee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/launchpad/ppa
<jokrebel> malteee: Ein anderes Programm (zB. Gimp) benutzen?
<malteee> Muss ich das erst über die Registrierung machen!?
<malteee> Geht das nicht einfach mit sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<jokrebel> malteee: Wo hast das den her. Im Wiki steht das _so_ nicht.
<malteee> Im Wiki ist aber ein Link zu https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/%2Barchive/webupd8
<jokrebel> malteee: Und sei nochmals ausdrücklich gewarnt. Mit Fremdquellen kann man sich (grade als Anfänger) sein System ganz schnell schrotten.
<malteee> Ich habe aber jetzt schon sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 gemacht
<malteee> Und dann wird gesagt, dass ich das einfach oben machen kann
<malteee> Klappt aber anscheinend nicht...
<jokrebel> malteee: Ja ok - sorry, mein Fehler. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass Fremdquellen Probleme machen können und Du _mit_ Fremdquellen "eigentlich" auch keinen Support mehr hast.
<jokrebel> malteee: Was ist Dir sooo wichtig an _gerade_ diesem Programm?
<malteee> Mit diesem habe ich Jahre lang gearbeitet und kenne es wie meine westentasche und ich fühle mich wohl damit
<malteee> Und deshalb möchte ich es nun auch auf Linux nutzen
<malteee> Wie würde das denn nun weitergehen!?
<malteee> Ich habe sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 gemacht, und nun!?
<jokrebel> malteee: apt-get update danach.
<k1l> malteee: was willst du denn mit dem ppa?
<malteee> pinta installieren
<k1l> achso, hatte das ppa mit dem anderen verwechselt
<k1l> jetzt die befehle von mir eben
<k1l> sprich quellen neu einlesen und dann pinta installieren
<malteee> joa, habts gerade geschafft
<malteee> Frage aus interesse: Warum muss man das manchmal über PPA machen und manchmal übers offizielle Repository!?
<k1l> danach wieder das ppa deaktivieren, weil du  sonst alles aus dem ppa isntallierst.
<k1l> malteee: es sind _immer_ die offiziellen zu bevorzugen
<malteee> Also heißt PPA einfach nur, dass ich etwas über eine Fremdquelle installiere, richtig!?
<k1l> sie sind getestet und werden von ubuntu mit sicherheitsupdates versorgt. die ppas oder andere quellen sind von drittanbietern. ob die die sicherheit gewährleisten kann man nur abschätzen
<jokrebel> malteee: …und wenn es etwas nicht in die "offiziellen" geschaft hat, gibt es evtl. Leute die dann ein PPA dafür bereitstellen (aber halt dann nicht offiziell ist)
<malteee> klar
<k1l> malteee: und bei fragen und problemen bitte dann auch an die betreiber des ppa wenden, da die nur selber wissen, was sie verändert haben
<malteee> So, habs installiert
<malteee> Und wie deaktiviere ich nun das PPA wieder?
<k1l> und nochmal: nimm das ppa wieder aus den quellen, weil das ppa noch andere programme beinhaltet und du diese sonst auch alle aus dem ppa ziehst. (sprich kein support mehr von ubuntu)
<malteee> ja, ja, wie nehme ich das denn raus?
<malteee> Ich weiß leider nicht wie das geht, weil ich, wie gesagt, noch Anfänger bin...
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten   
<k1l> "System -> Systemverwaltung -> Software-Paketquellen"   dann andere software und bei dem webupd8 die haken raus
<malteee> da waren noch mehr ppas drin, die ich die Tage mal verwendet habe
<malteee> Ich habe jetz nur ubuntu.dorpbox.com blabla aktiv, ist das OK!?
<k1l> malteee: das musst du für dich selber entscheiden, ob du der quelle vertraust oder nicht.
<jokrebel> malteee: Wenn Du weiterhin so sorglos mit Fremdquellen umgehst sind die Abhängigkeitsprobleme absehbar.
<malteee> Was sind denn die offiziellen, oder sind bei "Anderer Software" nicht die offiziellen dabei!?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen
<k1l> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung  hier nochmal ein übersichtsartikel. auch die einsteiger seiten im wiki solltest du mal durcharbeiten. da werden sehr viele grundlagen vermittelt, die einem helfen.
<Knecht2> ein neu angelegter zweiter benutzer kann unter xfce keinen sound ausgeben. mpg123 datei.mp3 zeigt im pulseaudiomixer einen sich bewegenden lautstärkebalken, aber man hört nichts. in /etc/groups steht der zweite benutzer auch in der gruppe audio. woran kanns liegen?
<malteee> ok, also kann ich alle mit "main" gekennzeichnet beruhigt zulassen
<jokrebel> malteee: Ja.
<malteee> Ich habe da nur main und partner drinne
<malteee> Aber die URL von manchen main dingern fängt auch mit ppa.xxx an. Das ist aber OK, oder!?
<jokrebel> malteee: Nein.
<malteee> ich habe da 3x ppa.xxx wo mein steht und einmal linux.dropbx.com/ubuntu lucid wo main dranne steht
<malteee> Welche sind davon nun die offiziellen!?
<deem> keines
<malteee> also kann ich theoretisch überall den Haken rausmachen!?
<jokrebel> malteee: Wir wissen nicht, was Du da in der Vergangenheit schon alles mit reingepackt hast. Die offiziellen sind nur ein paar wenige.
<vectory> malteee: kommt drauf an ob du die noch brauchst, wenn die nicht offiziel von ubuntu sind, hast du die wohl selbst eingefügt, musst du selber wissen
<malteee> gut, alle rausgelöscht! :)
<malteee> Ich glaube ich sollte mir doch ein Virenprogramm als anfänger installieren, was meint ihr dazu!?
<Frickelpit> wozu?
<k1l> malteee: arbeite eher mal die oben genannten seiten durch!
<vectory> malteee: sicher, dass du die quellen nicht selber eingetragen hast? o_O
<vectory> oder wie kommst du auf viren
<gurkeli> hallo
<gurkeli> ich bin immer noch am suchen ob ich eine loesung finde das die zyxel pcmia karte zyair b-120 laufen koennte,die tp link laeuft,hab aber nur 2 usb schlitze,da waere mir die karte lieber,hat jemand eine idee?
<gurkeli> im forum habe ich nur fehlversuche gelesen
<hdp> Es kann schon mal passieren, dass Hardware nicht unterstützt wird.
<k1l> gurkeli: pcmcia-cs mal probieren (wie oft im forum genannt) ansonsten sind das uralte dinger und pcmcia war eh nie so der renner. da kann man auch einfach mal pech haben.
<gurkeli> werde mal einen fred im forum aufmachen
<gurkeli> das hat schon jemand gemacht habs gelesen, nur ohne erfolg
<gurkeli> das laptop ist uralt und hat nur 2 usb-schlitze
<gurkeli> darum haette ich sie gern am laufen
<gurkeli> der zd1211rw geht auch nicht
<gurkeli> den habe ich schon versucht
<hdp> Welches Ubuntu?
<gurkeli> lucid
<gurkeli> 2.6.32-33-generic
<hdp> Ob der Chipsatz erkannt wird, hast du geprüft?
<gurkeli> die karte leuchtet auf aber bei iwconfig da steht keine wireless gefunden
<gurkeli> ich ha grade mal dmesg gemacht und da steht nur neues pcmia gefunden
<gurkeli> pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<hdp> Schlecht.
<bullgard6> Nach dem Rippen einer CD  meldet k3b: "Removed sound devices. KDE detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed. Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices? This is the list of devices KDE thinks can be removed: * Capture: Playback/recording through the PulseAudio server; Output: Intel ICH6 with AD1981B; Output: Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound...
<bullgard6> ...server. Yes - No - Manage Devices"   I ch möchte wissen, wie ein » internal sound devic«  überhaupt entfernt worden sein kann und wie ich die Frage beantworten muß 
<Fuchs> bullgard6: weil pulseaudio doof ist, und mit "Ja" 
<bullgard6> Aha. --  Danke.
<Fuchs> bullgard6: KDE hat dafuer gesorgt, dass man sich bei pulseaudio alle bisherig mit dem Computer verbundenen Audiogeraete (Interne Karten, Bluetoothheadsets, USB Zeugs ...) merken kann. Wenn nun eins davon seinen Namen wechselt oder pulse nicht frueh genug gestartet war, dann kommt genau diese Meldung
<Fuchs> bullgard6: sollte das Geraet wieder da sein, wird pulse es auch wieder automatisch einbinden. Also eigentlich ist sogar egal, wie Du das beantwortest. Aber "ja" sorgt dafuer, dass keine Konfigurationsleichen rumliegen. 
<bullgard6> Danke auch für diese Hintergrundinformation.
<k1l> gurkeli: kannst du bitte die #ubuntu-de* channel aus dem autostart nehmen, da du sehr oft reconnectest
<jokrebel> gurkeli: Glaub Du riskierst grad nen Ban
<Oins> Abend. Wenn ich Kleopatra aufrufe kommt "IPC parameter error". Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das beheben kann? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<W0lfgang> tach
<W0lfgang> kann es sein, das thunderbird trotz de-locale-paket nur zu etwa 1/3 ins Deutsche übersetzt ist?
<W0lfgang> dass even
<Oins> Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GPA nicht mehr in der Softwareverwaltung enthalten ist?
<k1l> wo z.b. und welches ubuntu genau hast du und welches thunderbird?
<Oins> Hmm. ok, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Hab's grad entdeckt ;)
<k1l> Oins: die kästen sollte man nicht kategorisch überlesen :/
<W0lfgang> k1l, ubuntu 11.10, zb "get mail"
<W0lfgang> thunderbird 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<Oins> k1l: Ja, dumme Angewohnheit. Als ich Enter gedrückt hab, hab ich's auch kurz darauf gesehen und schon kam das Schamgefühl :)
<Oins> Gibt es eine Alternative zu seahorse und kleopatra? Seahorse zeigt mir die E-Mail Adressen der zusätzlichen Identitäten nicht an und kleopatra liefert oben genannten Fehler.
<W0lfgang> eigtl ist da fast alles auf englisch, eher nur 1/5 auf deutsch
<k1l> W0lfgang: thunderbird-locale-de
<W0lfgang> k1l, hab ich installiert
<k1l> also ich hab den aus den quellen und der ist deutsch
<W0lfgang> ist das ein add-on, das man erst noch aktivieren muss?
<W0lfgang> oder irgendwo einschalten?
<W0lfgang> aha: das ding ist inkompatibel zu thunderbird 8.0
<W0lfgang> die locales sind nur 7.0.1
<k1l> W0lfgang: hast du da fremdquellen drin?
<W0lfgang> ne
<W0lfgang> falls du universe nicht als fremdquelle ansiehst ;)
<W0lfgang> da hat wohl jemand schon den neuen tb in repo gestellt, ohne die language-packs nachzuziehen
<k1l> W0lfgang: also hier ist das kein problem
<W0lfgang> k1l, die versionsmischung?
<jokrebel> W0lfgang: Wohl kaum. Hier auf verschiedenen Rechnern mit unterschiedlichen Ubuntuversionen alles 100% deutsch. 
<W0lfgang> jokrebel, wohl doch, weil mir der add-on-manager das als fehler anzeigte
<k1l> ich wunder mich eher, wo du das 8er paket herhast
<sysdef> .o(aldi sued)
<k1l> wobei laut packages.ubuntu.com gibts auch schon 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<W0lfgang> thunderbird                            8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1na also
<jokrebel> W0lfgang: Kannst Du mal bitte "lsb_release -a" pasten?
<W0lfgang> 11.10
<k1l> W0lfgang: also ich hab hier auch die 8er und das deutsche pack passt. fahr doch nochmal ein apt-get update und upgrade
<W0lfgang> hab ich eben
<DreamThief> hi leute!
<W0lfgang> welches version haben die thunderbird-locales bei dir?
<W0lfgang> welche
<k1l> ii  thunderbird-locale-de                           1:8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1           German language pack for Thunderbird
<W0lfgang> aha
<W0lfgang> dann haste ja die neuen, mom
<W0lfgang> komisch, bei mir Version: 1:7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<W0lfgang> bei amd64
<k1l> stell mal auf den hauptserver. nutzt du aber nicht zufällig mint oder so?
<W0lfgang> nope, kein mint
<W0lfgang> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted
<joschi> W0lfgang: schon lange kein `apt-get update` mehr gemacht?
<W0lfgang> joschi, jo, vor 3 minuten
<k1l> nochmal und dann upgrade hinterher
<joschi> W0lfgang: was sagt dir `apt-cache show thunderbird-locale-de`?
<W0lfgang> joschi, das, was ich gepasted hbe
<W0lfgang> muss an der sources.lst liegen
<Obscura> hallo
<Obscura> eine Frage
<Obscura> wie stellt man bei Ubuntu 11.10 (als Desktop Gnome 3) die normalen Scrollbalken wieder her?
<W0lfgang> aha
<W0lfgang> aufm hauptserver ist die 8
<k1l> sagte ich doch (obwohl ich auch nur die de server nutze)
<Obscura> ?
<jokrebel> ,geduld? Obscura falls es da tatsächlich ne Lösung gibt
<p0wny> Obscura falls es da tatsaechlich ne Loesung gibt: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<k1l> Obscura: einfach das paket entfernen
<k1l> dann halt nicht
<W0lfgang> was ist denn das für eine grüne fortschrittsanzeige bei thunderbird rechts unten vor "ungelesen"?
<k1l> der synct deine postfächer
<W0lfgang> hm, ich hatte eigtl pop3 alle 10 min eingestellt
<DreamThief> pop3 is teh sux ^^
<W0lfgang> hrhr
<W0lfgang> ich finds gut
<DreamThief> dem will ich aber verwalten meine mails auf krasse servern! ;)
<W0lfgang> ich krass lokal, weissu
<Nex91> moin moin
<FUZxxl> moin!
<Nex91> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-mit-lenovo-thinkpad-edge/
<Nex91> hat dazu noch wer ne Idee ?
<Nex91> oder kann mir helfen diese flgx treiber über die virtuelle console zu installieren ? Durchs wiki steige ich nämlich irgendwie nicht durch
<offermann> hi ich suche einen Marktübersicht WYSIWYG Web Editore kennt jemand sowas vielleicht sogar auf deutsch?
<offermann> Marktübersicht  gehört nicht da hin 
<offermann> am besten aber freeware
<FUZxxl> offermann: Geht auch beerware ;)
<offermann> wassn das :-), ?
<hdp> Wirf mal einen Blick auf das Topic, dann steuerst du das Wiki an und tippst dort in die Suche "Webeditoren" ein.
<FUZxxl> offermann: Beerware ist wie freeware außer dass man dem Autor ein Bier ausgeben sollte, wenn man ihn mal trifft
<KeinPlan> ich hab nen problem mit externer Festplatte und finde im wiki nicht das richtige, kann mir hier wer helfen
<jokrebel> KeinPlan: Wenn Du Dein Problem noch ein bisschen spezifieren könntest hätte man da gewisse Chancen.
<jokrebel> *spezifizieren
<KeinPlan> die festplatte ist aus nem alten rechner, also mit nem ubu os, nun hab ich die am neuen rechner uber nen adapter am USB dran wird erkannt ich habe aber keinen "zugriff"
<KeinPlan> fehlermeldung: sie sind nicht besitzer dieser datein daher kein zugriff
<KeinPlan> übert eigenschaften wird angesagt unlesbar
<jokrebel> KeinPlan: Ging sie denn vielleicht im "alten" auch schon nicht mehr? Könnte ja defekt sein…
<KeinPlan> nein, nicht defekt, ich kann die ordner auch sehen und anklicken aber dann kein zugriff
<KeinPlan> will auch nur einen "spezielen" ordner kopieren 
<jokrebel> KeinPlan: Dann stimmen vielleicht nur die Rechte nicht. Wie hast Du die denn gemounted?
<KeinPlan> so wirklich gar nicht :( an usb ran dann wird sie erkannt einige ordner kann ich auch einsehen andere haben halt kein zugriff 
<W0lfgang> KeinPlan, werde mal root und greife dann zu
<KeinPlan> bin root
<W0lfgang> oh
<jokrebel> Unter Ubuntu "wird man nicht root" da nutzt man sudo.
<KeinPlan> plage mich seit 4 tagen mit dem problem hab schon fast "alle" Vorschlage für nichterkannte Platten ausm Wiki durch 
<Fuchs> KeinPlan: darf ich mal die Ausgabe von `mount` in einem pastebin haben, die von `fdisk -l` und die von  `ls -l` in einem Ordner dieser Platte?
<W0lfgang> mit sudo -s werde ich root
<KeinPlan> da ist halt hat das alte OS drauf gehe davon aus wenn ich ihm das PW gebe ist die sache durch nur das bekomme ich halt nciht hin 
<KeinPlan> nicht wirklich verstanden @ fuchs 
<KeinPlan> wie pastebin
<KeinPlan> auch wenn ich auf die ohren bekomme ich baller das mal hier hin 
<hdp> ,paste?
<p0wny> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<Fuchs> tdubellz: yes? 
<KeinPlan> http://pastie.org/2971369
<Fuchs> KeinPlan: vermutend, dass die Platte die hier ist: /dev/sdb1 on /media/90de282c-2bdc-4041-887e-d92c81a430b2  << das waere ext4 
<KeinPlan> zeile 15 ist besagtes laufwerk 
<KeinPlan> jupp
<Fuchs> KeinPlan: wenn Du nun also mit cd in den Ordner wechselst, was sagt da ein ls -l? 
<KeinPlan> http://pastie.org/2971387
<Oins> Ich hab in /etc/udev/rules.d/80-my.rules folgenden Eintrag gemacht: SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sd?", SYSFS{serial}=="B126I40BC06233" SYMLINK+="storage". Es wird aber kein /dev/storage erstellt. Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?
<Fuchs> Oins: mal udevadm im Monitormode anwerfen, wenn Du die einsteckst 
<Oins> Fuchs: ist keine USB Platte sondern eine SATA
<Fuchs> oh, das macht es etwas schwieriger 
<Oins> Das Problem ist, dass beim hochfahren die Platten mal durchwechseln von der Reihenfolge. Das wollte ich mit udev nun lösen.
<Oins> mal ist die eine sda, mal sdb, etc. das ist beim Automatischen einhängen und samba freigeben recht nervig
<Fuchs> Oins: da kannst Du in der fstab die uid nehmen 
<Fuchs> Oins: wie dem auch sei, die Regel sollte natuerlich bevorzugt trotzdem tun. Sicher, dass serial so matcht? Ausserdem ist das ? nur fuer das erste Zeichen, also z.B. fuer sdb, Partitionen werden da noch nicht erfasst
<Oins> Fuchs: nope, geht nicht, da es truecrypt platten sind und per auto-mount eingehängt werden.
<Fuchs> bleh 
<KeinPlan> kann ich auch über die konsole nen ordner aus der Platte kopieren über die komm ich an den ordner ran und kann auch die zunterordner sehen 
<Fuchs> dann gilt obiges. udevadm hat meines Wissens noch ein bisschen mehr drauf zum testen, ggf. willst Du Dir das mal anschauen, Oins 
<Oins> Was ich gesagt habe war auch nciht ganz richtig, das Hauptproblem ist, dass die Platten durch das wechseln mal truecrypt1 und mal truecrypt2 heißt
<Oins> s/Platten/Platte
<Fuchs> KeinPlan: dann ist einfach die Desktopumgebung beim Einhaengen etwas doof 
<Fuchs> KeinPlan: kopier Dir runter was Du brauchst
<Oins> Fuchs: Danke für den Tip, werd ich mal drüber schaun
<jokrebel> KeinPlan: Kopieren auf der Konsole kann man mit cp. Siehe auch "man cp"
<KeinPlan> im wiki schon gefunden 
<KeinPlan> danke erstmal, Probiere mal rum 
<Fuchs> vermutlich willst Du haeufig cp -R 
<Fuchs> fuer rekursives kopieren, bei Ordnern wirst Du das brauchen :) 
<jokrebel> cu
<se001> Nabend
<FUZxxl> se001: Moin!
<realburb> hi, Ich suche ein howto btrfs platten mittels UUID in der fstab zu mounten
<nxthor> btrfs?
<Frickelpit> realburb: was soll sich da groß unterscheiden im vergleich zu anderen dateisystemen?
<realburb> naja wenn ich blkid angebe sehe ich dass da zusätzlich noch ein subvolume steht und da weiß ich nicht wie ich mit umgehen soll, leider hab ich noch kein howto mit btrfs und UUID gesehen, deswegen bin ich grad ein bischen vorsichtig
<Nex91> "Unschuld beweist gar nichts"
<Frickelpit> realburb: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/articles/s/y/s/SysadminGuide_74c5.html schau mal etwas weiter unten
<realburb> Frickelpit also einfach ignorieren?
<Nightwolf> ich möchte ein datum auf einer website alle zwei wochen um zwei wochen in die zukunft schieben. jemand eine idee, wie ich das mit cron gebacken kriege?
<nxthor> wird die webseite regelmäßig aufgerufen?
<Nightwolf> was meinst du mit regelmäßig? ;-)
<Nightwolf> an sich schon, doch
<nxthor> evtl kannste das beim aufrufen einfach per phph machen, checken, ob das datum in der datei date.txt in der zukunft ist, wenn nicht solange 14 Tage draufaddieren, bis es das ist und dann speichern, bzw anzeigen
<Nightwolf> auch ne idee
<nxthor> cronjob alle 14 tage musste glaube zusehen, dass der erste durchlauf passend kommt - kenne mich da nciht genau aus mit den timing-rules
<nxthor> und so haste das nicht verteilt, sondern alles in der webseite
<nxthor> falls das mal bewegt wird etc
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-06
<bullgard6> Wie extrahiert man aus einer .png-Datei,die 5 Bilder umfaßt, ein einzelnes Bild? 
<sash_> bullgard6: Wenns um ein einziges Bild geht, gimp. Für Stapelverarbeitung immer gleich aufgebauter Quelldateien imagemagick. Die dazu nötigen Befehle habe ich aber nicht im Kopf.
<bullgard6> sash_: Dann muß ich die Kanone »gimp« in Stellung bringen. --  Danke!
<Mc_Muffin> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit postfix mails an einen Exchange-Server schicken kann?
<Mc_Muffin> installiert ist postfix, als option wurde gewählt "no configuration"
<Judge> Moin! :) Ich brauche dringend PHP ohne fest einkompilierten suhosin - patch. Leider kriege ich das ganze nicht mehr kompiliert sobald ich den patch aus debian/patches/ entfernt habe: http://bit.ly/vRIel5 . Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich der einzige bin der PHP ohne suhosin braucht. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<joschi> Judge: an was hakt es denn konkret, wenn der Suhosin-Patch in PHP ist? die meisten features kann man deaktivieren
<Judge> joschi: Jain ; also wir bekommen mit einer rieeeeesen Anwendung von uns Segfaults und haben den Suhosin in Verdacht etwas damit zu tun zu haben, da es erst auftritt, seitdem wir den nutzen. Daher würden wir den gerne mal deaktivieren.
<joschi> Judge: ein erster schritt wäre, den simulation modus anzuschalten
<Judge> joschi: Hab's versucht, geht nicht :(
<joschi> ah, ok.
<Judge> joschi: Ich kann sowieso nur einen kleinen Teil nutzen:
<Judge> http://pastebin.com/ryMSzpGZ
<Judge> joschi: Hab X mal gelesen (und in der .ini steht das auch schon als Kommentar vorbereitet) das man "suhosin.simulation = on" setzen soll; aber das hat einfach keinen Effekt :P
<Judge> joschi: Ohnehin scheint suhosin nur die o.g. Parameter zu verwenden und auf den Rest der Config zu pfeifen ...
<apollo13> man will php nicht ohne suhosin verwenden
<Judge> +apollo13: Doch will man. Und sorry: Die Diskussion ist ausgenudelt ;)
<apollo13> Judge: ja aber dann sollte man in der lage sein php von php.net zu laden und kompilieren ;)
<apollo13> btw versuch mal den segfault zu tracen bevor du suhosin in verdacht nimmst
<Judge> +apollo13: Ja, DAS ist ja auch 0 Problem! Ich möchte nur ungerne das Paketmanagement durcheinander bringen.
<apollo13> eg attach mal gdb
<Judge> +apollo13: Was genau meinst Du mit "attach gdb"?
<apollo13> naja gdb an den php prozess anhängen und wenns nen segfault gibt backtrace angucken
<Judge> +apollo13: Ah, check :)
<Judge> +apollo13: Ich rede gerade mit dem Entwickler. Es gab irgend einen Mega-wichtigen Grund weswegen das alles nicht geht ... ;)
<Judge> +apollo13: Bzw.: Suhosin verhindert das wir Coredumps erstellen können. Und da segfaults in der Regel nicht vom PHP code sondern aus irgend einem zusammenspiel im Interpreter passieren, bräuchten wir die .
<apollo13> warum sollte suhosin cores verhinden?
<apollo13> paste mal /etc/security/limits.conf
<apollo13> und dann nen ulimit -a
<Judge> +apollo13: Ich könnte mir in den A**** beißen, das ich den Link zu dem Artikel nicht aufgehoben habe, aus dem das hervorging ... :( Mein ulimit: http://pastebin.com/cTiAP4MZ
<apollo13> ist das auch das ulimit vom user der php rennt?
<Judge> +apollo13: Uhm ... sollte, ja. Sek.
<k1l> das wäre dan root
<Judge> +apollo13: Ja, ist es.
<Judge> +k1l: Äh - ja? Die Childs laufen doch als www-data ?
<Judge> +k1l: Wieso root?
<apollo13> Judge: und wie hast du das jetzt gecheckt?
<Judge> +apollo13: su -s /bin/bash - www-data
<apollo13> das ist aber nicht das ulimit von dem prozess
<apollo13> da musst schon in /proc/pid/limits nachgucken
<Judge> +apollo13: Wieso sollte es ein anderes sein als das der shellumgebung?
<apollo13> sekunde
<apollo13> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/516994/
<apollo13> weil ich sowas machen kann
<Judge> +apollo13: /proc/pid gibt es bei mir nicht.
<apollo13> bei mir auch nicht ;
<TackleBerry> moin. welche uuid kommt in grub.cfg in der zeile "search ... --set-root" und in der zeile "linux /vmlinuz... root=UUID" rein, wenn ich ne ext2 boot-partition und eine lvm root-partition habe?
<apollo13> mach mal nen ls in /proc/ und denk nach was ich gemeint haben könnte
<Judge> +apollo13: Gnaaaaahr ---- alles klar, sorry -.-
<Judge> +apollo13: Zeigt sich dennoch keine Überraschung: http://pastebin.com/SjruhRBd
<Judge> unlimited core dump size
<apollo13> naja coredump oder nicht gdb sollte gehen ;)
<Judge> +apollo13: Ich kenne mich mit gdb leider nicht wirklich aus ... :(
<apollo13> es gibt immer ein erstes mal ;)
<Judge> +apollo13: Wie fange ich an, damit ich nicht "irgendwas" mache (wie hier: http://httpd.apache.org/dev/debugging.html), sondern möglichst Standard-nah das normalverhalten mit den normalen Einstellungen, etc. des Apache analysiere?
<apollo13> dafür müsste ich apache oder php verwenden, tu ich beides nicht ;)
<Judge> +apollo13: *seufz* ... ich komme also nicht weiter. 
<apollo13> kA, ich kenn mich mit php nicht aus um dort irgendwas zu debuggen, bzw hab nicht dein system vor mir^^
 * LetoThe2nd würde bei solche spezifischen sachen ja mal an #php direkt denken. so als einwurf.
<Judge> +apollo13: Schon klar; erwarte ich ja auch garnicht von Dir. Das geht nur schon seit über einer Woche so. Irgendwer erklärt mir "Dein Ansatz ist falsch: Mach's anders; aber wie genau: Keine Ahnung!" :P
<Judge> +LetoThe2nd: Hast nicht Unrecht ...
<Judge> +LetoThe2nd: Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich zwischen den Apache und PHP Leuten hin und hergeschickt werde ... ;D
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: nur so als anregung.
<Judge> +LetoThe2nd: Ja, ansich ist das nichts, was mit Ubuntu direkt zu tun hat. Aber ich wollte ja eigentlich auch nur wissen wie ich suhosin dpkg-fähig rauskompilieren kann ... ;)
<apollo13> ich würde erstmal apache händisch starten und dann schaun ob du es reproduzierbar hinbekommst
<apollo13> wenn ja das ganze in gdb mit installieren -dbg packages wiederholen
<LetoThe2nd> Judge: deswegen hab ich dich auch nicht früher angesprochen/rauskomplimentiert. aber da es jetzt wirklich richtung php/apache debugging geht wärs angebracht, meiner meinung nach, sich direkt mit den entsprechenden leuten in verbindung zu setzen.
<Judge> +LetoThe2nd: Ja. Sieht in der Tat so aus.. 
<Judge> +apollo13: OK, ich versuche mal herum. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
<leszek> hi
<saalko> Hallom Ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10 und den Mozilla Firefox 8.0 Es passiert öfters, dass auf dem Firefox (und nur da) 3 orange Kreise erscheinen, (Links Rechts und Mitte, alle mittig.) und an denen kann ich die Größe des Fensters verstellen.  Aber ich bekomm die nicht weg. Und weiß auch nicht warum die auftauchen.  Und ich kann das Fenster auch nicht mehr maximieren. Sehr ärgerlich da ich nur ein Netbook mit 10" Bildschirm habe.
<leszek> Escape oder ALT drücken hilft nicht ?
<saalko> Nein, weder ESC, noch alt, noch Alt+ESC.
<leszek> hmm...
<saalko> Manchmal erscheinen die auch, wenn ich den Laptop zuklappe und er in den Standby schaltet. Nur dann sehe ich die Maus nicht mehr. (Sie ist immer noch da, interagieren geht, aber der Mauszeiger ist unsichtbar.
<saalko> Oder ist das ein Mozilla problem?
<leszek> das klingt für mich nach dem neuen ubuntu vergrößern/verkleinern/verschieben modus
<Minipluto> hiho, wie kann ich denn am besten per Konsolenkommando die internen Notebook-Lautsprecher deaktivieren? Problem: wenn ich Ubuntu starte, während das AUX-Kabel oder Kopfhörer eingesteckt sind, schalten sich die Notebook-Lautsprecher wieder ein und ich möchte nicht bei jedem Neustart das Kabel raus und wieder reins tecken.
<leszek> kann sein, dass der firefox das falsch aufruft
<saalko> hm aso. also wenn ich die Seitenränder vergrößern will und es auf die "ganze" breite vergrößern will, dann schrumpft er es auf genau die Hälfte der Bildschirmbreite zusammen. Na ja dann bleibe ich noch drinenn und frage heute Abend nochmal.
<bullgard6> saalko: Welche Desktopumgebung verwendest Du?
<leszek> Minipluto: klingt für mich danach, dass du deinen Soundkartentreiber nicht richtig konfiguriert hast. Es gibt für Intel HDA sezielle Kommandos im UU Wiki da kannst du mal nach den parametern für deine SOundkarte schauen
<Minipluto> leszek: wusste gar nicht, dass das nötig ist. Danke
<saalko> bullgard6: die standar Ubuntu 11.10, habe noch nichtmal das Hintergrundbild geändert. Wo finde ich die genaue Bezeichnung?
<leszek> saalko: dann ist es Unity
<k1l> saalko: wenn man einen seitenrand ganz an die seite vergrößert wird die aus win7 bekannte aktion aktiviert, dass er es auf den halben desktop skaliert
<saalko> Danke. Ja glaube das war die, jedenfalls die für Netbooks angepasste. (Ist ja die standard seit 11.)
<k1l> saalko: aber bei mir kommen da keine orangenen punkte, sondern die hälfte des desktops wird eingefärbt. vlt amchst du mal nen bild, dann wissen wir auch was du meinst
<saalko> Aso. Und wie bekomme ich das weg? Will das Fenster ja maximieren, aber das geht nicht. Und das Orange stört auch.
<saalko> okay, moment.
<k1l> drück einfach oben auf den maximieren knopf? oder doppelklick in die titelleiste
<bullgard6> saalko:  "ubottu	saalko: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic"
<saalko> Habe nur den Maximieren Knopf probiert. Da hat er es zwr in der Vertikalen maximiert, aber in der Horizontalen ist es geblieben. Bei Doppelklick hat er es jetzt "normal" vergrößert und das Orange ist weg. Danke.
<k1l> saalko: und ausstellen kannst du diese aktionen im ccsm:
<k1l> ,ccsm? saalko 
<p0wny> saalko: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<k1l> bullgard6: wir haben einen deutschen bot hier. zudem wollte er nicht ein anderes DE sondern erstmal nur den fall erklärt/behoben haben.
<saalko> Gut danke, jetzt kann ich erstmal wieder richtig arbeiten. Und Unity gefällt mir, da ich den ganzen Platz brauche, den er mir gibt. Und das CCSM schau ich mir dann heute Abend an. Jedenfalls danke, problem erstmal behoben.
<bullgard6> k1l: Wenn Du einen deutschen Bot hast, dann benutze ihn.. --  Ich habe den ubottuauf seine Frage: "Wo finde ich die genaue Bezeichnung?" antworten lassen.
<broedel> guten ag ich habe ein problem ich will eine windows datei lschen auf einer ntfs diese datei scheint korrupt zusein.  ich seh Die Datei in nautilus allerdings bekomme ich die meldung no sutch file or dicrectory .was kann ich tun
<LetoThe2nd> broedel: defektes ntfs bedeutet immer windows chkdsk.
<broedel> das hab ich schon probiert aber chdsk startet nicht ein unbehebbarer fehler ist aufgetreten
<LetoThe2nd> broedel: doof auch. fakt ist, es gibt für linux kein tool auf ein kaputtes ntfs zu richten. yay for closed source.
<LetoThe2nd> broedel: ergo: du brauchst ein funktionierendes windows-chkdsk
<broedel> ntffix hat wenigstens einmal den interen check ausgelöst 
<broedel> aber die eine datei ist defekt 
<LetoThe2nd> broedel: stimmt schon, aber das ist auch nicht mehr als ein flag das dann windows chkdsk trigger.
<broedel> ok dann trigger ich das nochmal 
<broedel> nur von der windowscd chkdsk würde die datei ersetzen Teufelskreis 
<LetoThe2nd> broedel: wie gesagt - teufelskreis dank closed source dateisystemen.
<broedel> Danke ich kämpfe weiter 
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Wenn ich "/etc/init.d/networking restart" mache werden interfaces welche in "/etc/network/interfaces" nicht mehr definiert sind nicht down genommen.
<yogg> gibt es da ein workaroound oder muss ich mir ein eigenes script bauen das zuerst alle interfaces down nimmt und dann networking neu startet?
<dAnjou> yogg: musst du wohl selbst mit ifdown machen
<yogg> kk danke    script ist e schon fast fertig ^^
<dAnjou> <disclaimer> ich hab keine ahnung</disclaimer>
<yogg> könnte ich fast direkt ins startscript einbauen ^^ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/517032/
<dAnjou> yogg: du bist so ein held!
<yogg> dAnjou: hab ich in meinem script was übersehen weshalb ich es so nicht nutzen sollte?
<dAnjou> yogg: keine ahnung, syntaktisch sieht's zumindest ok aus
<yogg> dAnjou: ok   deine Antwort klingt irgendwie stark nach Sarkasmus
<dAnjou> yogg: war sie auch, aber das bezog sich nur darauf, dass du nen recht trivialen dreizeiler hier gepostet hast ;)
<yogg> wollte nur das jemand kurz drüberschaut ^^
<yogg> sicher ist sicher
<dAnjou> jetz bin ich dran: kann ich in diesem strg+r-dings in der konsole (keine ahnung wer das macht, wahrscheinlich bash) irgendwie navigieren?
<dAnjou> zum nächsten match usw.
<k1l> nochmal druecken
<Minipluto> ich brauche mal Hilfe zum Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA – und zwar konnte ich mit den dort angegebenen Konsolenbefehlen nicht den exakten Sound-Chipsatz herausfinden. Daher habe ich es mal mit lshw probiert, da steht dann „82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller“. Danach habe ich im Netz gesucht und auf ThinkWiki.org ist diesbezüglich das ALSA-Treiber „AD1984“ angegeben ...
<Minipluto> ... (http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_82801H_HDA). Mein Notebook ist zwar kein Thinkpad aber ich will es einfach mal damit versuchen, da es immerhin auch von Lenovo ist. Was ich am Artikel nun nicht verstehe ist, ob oder wie man nun direkt den Treiber angeben kann, den er wählen soll. Für mich sieht das so aus, als könne man den nur indirekt angeben, indem man in der ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz nachsieht, bei welchem model der ...
<Minipluto> ... Treiber dabei steht o.O
<dadrc> Was gibt denn head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* aus?
<Minipluto> Codec: Realtek ALC861-VD und Codec: LSI ID 1040
<Minipluto> eigentlich geht alles außer dass er beim Systemstart nicht checkt, dass etwas im Line-Out eingesteckt ist und er deshalb die internen Lautsprecher nicht deaktiviert. Wenn man den Stecker ein mal raus und rein steckt, macht er es aber.
<Minipluto> ist halt nervig
<Minipluto> genauso, wenn man ein mal mute macht und dann wieder lauter stellt. dann sind die Lautsprecher auch wieder an. Eigentlich habe ich ja die Vermutung, dass es am Gnome-Audiokram liegt, weil wenn man über die Konsole den alsamixer aufruft und dort etwas rumprobiert, funktioniert mute und unmute genau so, wie es sein soll
<dadrc> 2 Codecs ist seltsam, aber der erste müsste es eigentlich sein. Dazu findet man was in der HD-Audio-Models.txt
<Minipluto> ich dachte die ausgabe entspricht nur dem, was er automatisch erkannt hat
<dadrc> Was ist das denn für ein Laptop? Lenovo 3000?
<Minipluto> jo, Lenovo 3000 N200
<dadrc> hmhm.   lenovo        Lenovo 3000 C200 steht drin
<dadrc> Würd ich mal testen
<dadrc> Also, model=lenovo wie im Wiki beschrieben anhängen
<Minipluto> ok probiere ich gleich mal aus, danke
<Minipluto> habe nun mal „options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo“ in die alsa-base.conf gepackt und „snd-hda-intel model=lenovo“ in die /etc/modules. Ist alles noch genau so wie vorher
<Minipluto> alsamixer zeigt auch noch in der Ecke den ALC861-VD an
<deem> gibt es bei rdesktop die möglichkeit den admin mode von microsofts remote desktop client nachzuahmen? unter windows ruft man das mithilfe von "mstsc /admin" auf und kann dann auf server verbinden, die eigentlich keine verbindungen mehr zu lassen oder man kann umleitungen umgehen
<tripled> tag zusammen 
<tripled> gibt es bei dem cp-befehl eine möglichkeit mehrere dateien eines typs zu kopieren?
<tripled> ich habe dateien schriftart-a1 .xxx, schriftart-a2.xxx usw. in einem ordner 
<dAnjou> tripled: mit globbing "cp *.jpg somewhere/"
<tripled> okay danke
<FUZxxl> Wie kann man die MAC einer WLAN-Karte ändern?
<dAnjou> FUZxxl: geht das nicht wie sonst?
<Minipluto> habe nun auch mal model=thinkpad probiert, ist aber trotzdem noch alles wie vorher
<dAnjou> FUZxxl: sollte eigtl. alles per gui in den netzwerkeinstellungen gehen .. wenn nicht, per kommandozeile (beispiel): sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether <neue_mac> && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dAnjou> oh ein eth0 vergessen auszutauschen
<FUZxxl> ah, okay. Dann mache ich es mal so
<jokrebel> HI
<dAnjou> HALLO!
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<Akallabeth> guten morgen
<Akallabeth> läuft eigentlich k/ubuntu inzwischen STabil auf Lenovo thinkpads?
<Akallabeth> T61p
<jokrebel> ,hcl? Akallabeth Ansonsten einfach mit der LiveCD ausprobieren
<p0wny> Akallabeth Ansonsten einfach mit der LiveCD ausprobieren: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<deem> inzwischen? schon länger
<deem> ich hab ubuntu 11.10 zb auf einem r500 laufen
<Akallabeth> 11.04 läuft hier aktuell rech anstädig
<Akallabeth> aber ich würd gern mal wieder kubuntu versuchen
<S0NiC> hi
<deem> Akallabeth: dann tue das doch. du kannst jederzeit des nachinstallieren
<nxthor> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop wenn ich mich net irre :)
<nxthor> ich irre :) -standard oder -full
<deem> nxthor: ode kubuntu-desktop, wenn man die ganzen vorinstallierten kde anwendungen will
<Akallabeth> nxthor: das hatte ich gemacht, danach konnte ich mein ubuntu oder kubuntu kaum mehr brauchen
<Akallabeth> habs dann halt wieder deinstalliert
<deem> kde ist eben extrem ressourcen hungrig =)
<MarkusH> Akallabeth: Thinkpads werden i.d.R. als die Laptops angesehen, die die beste Linux Kompatibilität habe.
<Akallabeth> ich hatte kde 4 schon auf lahmeren geräten laufen
<Akallabeth> oder hat sich die ressourcengier von KDE4 seit seinem release gesteigert?
<MarkusH> deem: bei KDE mit Effekten hält der Akku von meinem Thinkpad länger als bei Gnome2 ohne Effekte
<deem> MarkusH: wenn ich kde auf meinem laptop nutze verbaucht der mehr ram und cpu, aber ich hab auch xfce auf meinem tp laufen =)
<MarkusH> Akallabeth: der Release von KDE 4.0 war ein Reinfall. Derweil ist das die GUI deutlich effizienter geworden
<Akallabeth> okay, und das KDE lief bei mir damals noch auf einem P4
<Akallabeth> heute hab ich nen Core2Duo unter den fingern
<MarkusH> Akallabeth: wie deem schon sagte, nimm die LiveCD und probier es aus ;)
<Akallabeth> bin ja schon am tosten
<nxthor> :) zuletzt habe ich kde (3) auf nem Pentium mobile 1,5 Ghz laufen gehabt glaube… seit langer zeit habe ich als Desktop aber schon kein linux mehr (OS X)
<nxthor> ubuntu ist aber noch aufm server, der auch etwas anzeigen darf… da aber dann gnome, klassisch ohne dies unity-krams
<bullgard6> Warum zeigt eye-of-gnome  bei meiner Datei dongi.png "2/2" Bilder an, aber  eine Kopie davon auf einem anderen Ubuntu-Rechner nur "1/1" Bilder, obwohl die Kopie dieselbe Anzahl Bytes groß ist?
<Akallabeth> sorry als ich vorhin fragte meinte ich natürlich 11.10 und nicht 10.11
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Befindet sich auf Rechner A vielleicht ein weiteres Bild im selben Verzeichnis?
<bullgard6> jolrebel: Ja.
<deem> bullgard6: diese anzeige zeigt an wie viele bilder in dem ordner vorhanden sind in dem das bild liegt, das du betrachtest und das wie vielte bild das nun ist
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Dann hast Du die Ursache vermutlich. Bei mir (übrigens seit Jahren) zeigt EOG immer die Anzahl der im jeweiligen Verzeichnis enthaltenen Bilder.
<bullgard6> Ich werde das prüfen. --  Jetzt muß ich einkaufen. --  Danke!
<Westernis> ie kann man KMAIL, Kontact und co dazu bringen dass sie sich mit GMAIL synchronisieren? (verwende Kubuntu 11.10, auf einem Lenovo T61p)
<Westernis> guten Abend allerseits
<dadrc> Westernis, nur die Emails? Sollte ganz normal über IMAP gehen
<k1l_> also evolution und thunderbird richten das selbst ein, wenn man googlekonto angibt iirc. bei dem kde weiss ichs nicht
<Westernis> wenn irgendmöglich auch Kontakte und Kalender
<dadrc> Server müssten imap.googlemail.com bzw smtp.googlemail.com sein, beide mit SSL
<Zombiefox> kde hat dafuer sonst eine eigene Datenquelle
<Westernis> die server kenne ich, aber sie wollten sich nicht einrichten in kmail.
<Zombiefox> die noch $tolledinge koennen
<Westernis> Zombiefox: wie meinst du das?
<dadrc> Dann musst du wohl mal Fehlermeldungen rausrücken
<Westernis> okay ich versuchst nochmal und versuche Fehlermeldungen zu bekommen mom pls
<Zombiefox> muss man beim Erstellen einer neuen Quelle angeben, sollte zur Auswahl stehen
<Zombiefox> leider ist mein Kde Rechner zu Hause, ich bin es nicht
<Zombiefox> und queryrequest, Westernis
<joschi> Westernis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/akonadi-kde-resource-googledata
<Westernis> Zombiefox: jo gerne
<dadrc> Ansonsten, genau... was joschi sagt.
<dadrc> Das Teil kann den Kalender und so synchronisieren
<Westernis> ich installier das mal akonadi-kde-resource-googledata
<Westernis> joschi: kleine frage zu kmail, welche authentifizierungsmethode muss ich in KMail für den IMAP auswählen?
<joschi> kommt auf den IMAP-Server an
<Zombiefox> automatisch erkenne knopf druecken
<Westernis> imap.gmail.com
<Westernis> Zombiefox: ich such ihn mal
<Zombiefox> Westernis: ich geb sonst schirmschuesse wenn ich zu Hause bin
<Westernis> Zombiefox: okay danke sehr
<Zombiefox> lyss gerade, kann sich nur noch um stunden handeln
<Westernis> weil er meldet wenn ich auf den genannten knopf drücke: Es kann keine Verbindung mit dem Server hergestellt werden. Überprüfen Sie die Serveradresse.
<joschi> Westernis: https://mail.google.com/support/bin/static.py?page=ts.cs&ts=1668960
<Westernis> joschi: ich hab das jetzt so eingestellt wie das auf der von dir hier verlinkenten Seite steht angeben ist
<Westernis> aber es komm immer noch die meldung dieser Server kann nicht verwendet werden
<Westernis> Es kann keine Verbindung mit dem Server hergestellt werden. Überprüfen Sie die Serveradresse
<Westernis> so mindestens posteingang scheint zu gehen
<Westernis> mal schauen wies läuft
<Westernis> joschi: mit diesem googledata dingens für kontakte und Kalender gibts da n howto zum einrichten?
<Gamoder> Hmm .. ich weiß, Metafrage, aber: Hat noch jemand von euch Probleme mit wine in letzter Zeit? Bei mir stürzt das immer bei einem Spiel ab
<joschi> Westernis: /usr/share/doc/akonadi-kde-resource-googledata/README wird mitgeliefert ;)
<jokrebel> Gamoder: WineHQ schon geschaut?
<Gamoder> mein spezifisches Problem steht da nicht drin
<Gamoder> soll ich mal den Backtrace pastebinnen?#
<Gamoder> http://pastebin.com/6V47DFcM
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Sollte sowas nicht besser in einem Wine-Channel plaziert werden?
<Gamoder> Hmm - ich weiß nicht, ob ich das .deb von dort oder von den Paketquellen hab, ich schau mal
<Gamoder> Hmm - hab ich nicht von dort, das werd ich mal ändern
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Auch wenn Du das Wine aus den Ubuntu-Quellen hast bist Du IMHO dort gut aufgehoben.
<Gamoder> ja, bin eh schon dort
<Gamoder> Die gaben mir schnell mal den Tipp das wine-ppa zu nehmen :-)
<Problem_mit_grub> kann mir jemand bei netzwerk problemen weiter helfen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404522/
<Problem_mit_grub> wie kann ich meiner netzwerkkarte eth0 eine feste ip zuweisen ?
<Problem_mit_grub> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404522/
<gummiknochen> Im Netzwerkmanager. Auf's Verbindungssymbol klicken und dann „Verbindungen bearbeiten“.
<Problem_mit_grub> ja
<jokrebel> Problem_mit_grub: Manuelle IP-Adress-Zuweisung unter 10.04 kannst Du ganz einfach im Netzwerkmanager einstellen. Einfach DHCP abändern in manuell (glaub ich hab grad kein 10.04 am Start). Dort dann 192.168.x.y mit Netmask 255.255.255.0 (normalerweise) einstellen und abspeichern.
<Problem_mit_grub> auto eth0 bearbeiten ?
<gummiknochen> Nein, einfach eine neue hinzufügen.
<Problem_mit_grub> verbindungsnamen  einfach irgendwas eingeben ?
<gummiknochen> Vielleicht irgendwas, was auf die Druckerkonfiguration hinweist, zum wiederverwenden.
<gummiknochen> Unter IPv4-Einstellungen dann von DHCP auf manuell umschalten.
<Problem_mit_grub> auf dem gerät steht auch ne mac, soll ich die bei mac-adresse eintragen ?
<gummiknochen> Wird wohl nicht nötig sein.
<gummiknochen> Die gehört vermutlich dem Printserver, also besser nicht.
<Problem_mit_grub> ok
<Problem_mit_grub> ipv4 ist bei methode jetzt von automatisch auf manuell, kann aber nicht auf anwenden klicken
<Problem_mit_grub> muss ich routen klicken?
<gummiknochen> Hast Du die IP-Adresse eingetragen?
<Problem_mit_grub> nein
<gummiknochen> Da muss die ... .1 rein.
<gummiknochen> Netzmaske 255.255.255.0, Gateway bleibt leer.
<Problem_mit_grub> einfach bei adressen unter ipv4 die 192.blabla.1 eintragen ?
<gummiknochen> 192.168.0.1, genau.
<Problem_mit_grub> mein dlink hat die selbe , den müsste ich dafür ausschalten, muss ich danach noch was machen ?
<gummiknochen> Du kannst anschließend im Netzwerkmanager zwischen auto eth0, Deiner WLAN-Verbindung und der Druckerverbindung umschalten.
<gummiknochen> Ich denke, das war's.
<Problem_mit_grub> ok danke ich probiers mal
<jokrebel> Problem_mit_grub: Nie die selbe!
<Problem_mit_grub> ich will ja nur den printerserver einrichten, danach greif ich ja nicht mehr drauf zu
<Westernis> joschi: schau es mir nach der Vorstandssitzung an
<Problem_mit_grub> hat nicht geklappt
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend ! ich musste den MBR wiederherstellen da die XP partition abgeschmiert war und habe auch fixboot c: von der Winxp cd gemacht NUN hab ich keien partitionstabelle mehr bin auf der livecd  . Kann ich die partitionstabelle wieder erstellen lassen ?
<IchGucksLive> fdisk -l findet 4 paritionen
<IchGucksLive> id 69 74 73
<IchGucksLive> sollte ich da mal Gparted starten ?
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Erstmal solltes Du rausfinden welche Grub-Version Du nutzt. Dann entsprechend im Wiki dem Artikel zu Grub oder Grub2 folgen.
<IchGucksLive> ok
<IchGucksLive> jokrebel:  kann ich da mit chroot in das system wechseln obwohl  die partition nicht sicher erkannt wird
<bekks> Was heisst denn "nicht sicher erkannt"?
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Vielleicht nicht die beste Idee, wenn das nicht sicher ist.
<IchGucksLive> partitionen sind nicht in plattenreihenfolge und  partitionen enden nicht an einer zylindergrenze wird da angezeigt
<bekks> Und was ist daran "nicht sicher"?
<IchGucksLive> bekks:  weche partition sollte ich da auswählen  nach id
<IchGucksLive> 69 73 74
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Kannst Du mir bitte mal folgende Ausgaben nopasten? lsb_release -a; sudo fdisk -l; sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<IchGucksLive> dazu muss der rechner erst online moment
<bekks> Nö, muss er nicht - ein usb stick reicht aus ;)
<IchGucksLive> bekks: http://pastebin.com/9jMdwxBE
<bekks> IchGucksLive: da fehlt noch sudo blkid; sudo blkid -g
<IchGucksLive> "/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"   mehr is nich 
<IchGucksLive> stand ganz unten 
<bekks> Da sind keine bekannten Dateisysteme drauf.
<IchGucksLive> es ist eine ntfs winXp war zumindestens vor 5std da und eine fat32 mit den Daten die Bräuchte ich dann iene komplette 10.04 installation 
<bekks> Dann würde ich nochmal neu booten und schauen ob das Windows noch da ist :)
<IchGucksLive> keine partitionstabelle 
<bekks> Also ICH sehe da eine.
<IchGucksLive> sagt es beim start
<IchGucksLive> ok 
<bekks> Was _genau_ sagt es?
<IchGucksLive> ich starte neu 
<IchGucksLive> invalide partition table
<bekks> Was genau hast Du denn an den Partitionen getan? Von alleine passiert sowas nicht.
<IchGucksLive> gestern war hier im ort mehrfach stromausfall der Rechner stand im Vereinsheim ist sicherlich mehrfach in den stromausfall  ca alle 45 sec reingebootet
<bekks> Was keine Partitionstabelle zerstört.
<IchGucksLive> mit windows boot disk hatte ich mbr eingegenben 
<IchGucksLive> und da das die platte immer noch nicht anwarf noch fixboot c:
<tweak> hallo
<IchGucksLive> dann war alles weg aber die platte lies sich wieder im bios blicken und der rechner (CD) liev an 
<bekks> Wie soll das neuschreiben eines mbr auch irgendwas anwerfen - aber egal. Da ist wesentlich mehr passiert als Du bisher erzählt hast.
<tweak> nah einem kernel update aus den repositorys, hakt es mit meiner nvidia 9600
<tweak> x kann nur mit "niedrieger Grafikeinstellung2 gestartet werden :(
<bekks> tweak: Nopaste bitte mal "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a".
<bekks> Ach, und auch noch "lsmod".
<IchGucksLive> bekks: nur das mehr wirklich nicht chkdsk ging ja nie  fehler chkdisk kann nicht ausgefürt werden  linux lief ohne probleme  ich hätte mal die daten sichern sollen 
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Jetzt ists zu spät.
<IchGucksLive> leider 
<bekks> <- hat da kein Mitleid, sorry.
<tweak> hier mal die xorg.0.llog
<tweak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761979/
<IchGucksLive> seit bestimmt 10monaten konnte ich mit linux und chkdisk immer die platte retten wenn da was war
<bekks> tweak: Und dann bitte auch noch die angeforderten Informationen.
<tweak> No LSB modules are available.
<tweak> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<tweak> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<tweak> Release:	10.04
<tweak> Codename:	lucid
<tweak> sorry :/
<IchGucksLive> bekks: so schlimm ist es nicht letzt sicherung ist vom Septebmber
<tweak> Linux graufell-desktop 2.6.32-37-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 20:35:14 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<IchGucksLive> bekks: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk ich werde mal das versuchen 
<tweak> bekks; ich soll erst eine xorg.conf erstellen miit sudo nvidia-xconfig.
<tweak> das habe ich gemacht, dass bringt nichts :(
<bekks> ,nopaste? tweak 
<p0wny> tweak: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<bekks> Ich möchte die drei angeforderten Angaben bitte in einem Nopaste haben - danke.
<tweak> okay p0wny 
<bekks> ,bot? p0wny 
<p0wny> Ich weiss das schon :P
<bekks> ,bot? tweak 
<p0wny> tweak: ich bin ein bot ;p
<tweak>  :)
<tweak> bekks; p0wny ; http://pastie.org/2976612
<bekks> tweak: Das p0wny ist ein BOT. Das kann nicht lesen.
<bekks> tweak: lsmod fehlt immer noch in deinem nopaste.
<tweak> bekks; jetzt aber http://pastie.org/2976612
<bekks> tweak: Und dann auch noch die Ausgabe von "dmesg" nopasten bitte.
<tweak> bekks; http://pastie.org/2976637
<bekks> Lies mal was da am Ende steht. 
<bekks> Kann es sein, dass Du manuell einen nvidia-Treiber installieren wolltest?
<tweak> ich habe es  vor ca. 2 Woochen getan.
<bekks> Dann darfst Du dasselbe jetzt nochmal tun - weil das nvidia-Modul nicht mehr passt (was aber _immer_ passiert, wenn man einen nvidia-Treiber manuell installiert).
<tweak> vor dem Kernel update lief auch lief es auch gut.
<jokrebel> .oO( oH my god - er hat es getan! )
<tweak> jokrebel; ?
<bekks> tweak: ACH! Sag bloß.
<tweak> und kann ich den manuell installierten nicht wieder entfernen
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<tweak> und wie?
<bekks> nvidia-treiber-dingsda.run -uninstall
<bekks> Brauchst Du aber nicht - weil:
<tweak>  > als 5 Befehle?
<jokrebel> tweak: Wenn Du was "am System vorbei" installierst, brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn es nach nem Update (spätestens Kernel-Update) nicht mehr geht.
<bekks> Wieso > 5 Befehle?
<tweak> ich meinte damit ohne allzugroß rumwühlen zu müssen ^^
<bekks> Liest Du eigentlich mit was man Dir schreibt?
<tweak> okay aber danke 
<tweak> ja
<tweak> wo ich schon hier bin. Wie schließe ich eigentlich x, also runter auf die Konsole (ohne strg-alt+F*)
<tweak> x soll komplett geschlossen werden.
<tweak> hat das was mit runlevel zu tun?
<Zombiefox> nein. 
<Zombiefox> Finger weg von X
<tweak> ?
<Zombiefox> mit der --uninstall Option will er X auch ganz sicher nicht schliessen 
<Zombiefox> das will er nur bei einer Installation, eigentlich
<jokrebel> hä?
<Zombiefox> tweak: und wenn Du in Zukunft Support willst, dann laesst Du nach dem uninstall die Finger von der .run Datei von nvidia
<tweak> versprochen 
<Zombiefox> den neueren Treiber kannst Du, wenn Du den unbedingt brauchst, auf eigenes Risiko auch aus einem ppa holen
<Zombiefox> ,nvidia? tweak da steht mehr
<p0wny> tweak da steht mehr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<tweak> uninstall hat geklapt. so mal neustarten
<tweak> *ich schmeiß mal 6 RIESEN-Nikoläuse und eine Lokalrunde Glühwein mit Schuß. 
<tweak> *in die Runde
<tweak> cu
<jokrebel> cu
<IchGucksLive> bekks: ich kämpfe noch 
<MeMyself> Hallo, kann ich in ubuntu über hdmi ton übertragen es wird nicht in den audioeinstellungen angezeigt nvidia treiber
<Robert_Zenz> MeMyself, welches MainBoard und welche Karte?
<MeMyself> mainboard gute frage es ist ein asus g50-vt
<MeMyself> erkenen tut er es
<MeMyself> Karte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<MeMyself>   Sub-Geräte: 1/1
<MeMyself>   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<MeMyself> nur wie bring ich das ubntu bei
<Robert_Zenz> MeMyself, schau dir mald as hier an: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/information-:-sound-ueber-hdmi-mit-ubuntu/
<Robert_Zenz> MeMyself, da die Karte als solche erkannt wird ist die Sache einfacher. Meine wird zum beispiel gar nicht erkannt. ^^
<MeMyself> Robert_Zenz: das ist noch dümmer :) ich versuche es gerade über pulseaudio
<IchGucksLive> bekks: erfolg testdisk konnte beide ntfs wieder herstellen 
<IchGucksLive> nun mach ich erstmal schluss und morgen ein backup mit der liveUSB 
<matze> hallo, ich habe ein ubuntu 11.10 64 bit auf einem thinkpad x220, leider fährt dies nicht mehr herunter, abmelden usw. ist auch nicht über das menü möglich, auch wenn man den laptop zuklappt soll er in den standby gehen, dies tut er auch nciht. wenn man das per tastenkombination macht, klappts und auch im terminal per befehl klappt es
<matze> keiner eine idee zu meinem problem von oben? finde in google auch nichts gescheites
<k1l_> ging es vorher? was ist dann passiert? kommt ne fehlermeldung? mal mit sudo rumgespielt?
<nxthor> oder guck mal nach, ob die Buttons, dies es nciht tun in den eigenschaften anzeigen, welches Kommando sie nutzen
<nxthor> evtl haben die widgets im Menu ja sowas
<matze> ja es ging eigentlich die ganze zeit... mir ist eigentlich keine änderung am system bekannt...
<matze> wie kann ich denn die befehle anzeigen lassen die das menü verwendet? also ich meine die ganze zeit das ganz normale menü in unity
<matze> k1l_, mit sudo rumspielen? wenn ich "sudo shutdown -h now" mache fährt er herunter, ohne sudo nicht, aber ich glaube das soll so oder?
<nxthor> ja das soll so
<nxthor> hmm bei unity habei ch keinen schimmer wie das da aufgebaut/gedacht ist… habe aber von kürzlichen "updatern" oft klagen gehört, dass alles mögliche nachher nicht ging… haste evtl nen dist-update gemacht?
<nxthor> (oder isses dist-upgrade?
<ubuubu> moin moin
<nxthor> hi
<k1l_> matze: mir gehts eher darum, ob du mal grafische programme mit sudo gestartet hattest, das zerschiest nämlich immer einiges
<matze> nautilus hab ich mit sudo benutzt und truecrypt
<ubuubu> hab kleine frage, möchte lightdm benutzen, aber nur xdmcp bereitstellen, also keinen lokalen X am Laufen haben. wie gehts das blos ? :)
<nxthor> dann sollte das ja nach einem reboot vorbei sein, oder?
<ubuubu> kann lightdm das überhaupt..
<k1l_> matze: ohje, das ist z.b. sowas
 * nxthor ist raus :)
<matze> k1l_, ok ich teste mal, danke schonmal ;)
<k1l_> matze: nein, nautilus mit sudo zu nutzen ist dämlich
<pala> hello
<ubuubu> n8
<hhudo> wie kann ich ermitteln, wann ein Ubuntu system urspruenglich installiert wurde ?
<k1l_> man könnte ne datei suchen, die nur beim install angelegt wird und auf den timestamp gucken
<hhudo> k1l_: , und hast da schon ne Idee ?
<k1l_> nee
<gummiknochen> ls -l /var/log/installer/casper.log
<k1l_> das klingt gut
<hhudo> ja, noch ne frage, was hat die fuern sinn die casper.log ?
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-07
<gummiknochen> casper - a hook for initramfs-tools to boot live systems.
<gummiknochen> Keine Ahnung, wozu die da ist.
<gummiknochen> Da liegt sonst ja auch noch ein bisschen mehr rum.
<hhudo> gummiknochen: echt gut der tipp, funktioniert auch bei debian
<gummiknochen> lsb_release -a habe ich heute gelernt.
<gummiknochen> Auch schön.
<hhudo> nein
<hhudo> das ist definitiv falsch falls man mal ein upgrade auf neue version gemacht hat
<hhudo> so wie ich hier von hardy auf lucid
<hhudo> lsb_release gibt quasi nur aktuelle release wieder, nicht urspruengliche
<nxthor> hmmm das erstellunsdatum vom ersten User-home könnte doch hilfreich sein, oder wird das datum ständig verändert?
<hhudo> das wird veraendert
<MadMike> Hallo Leute. Folgendes Problem mit Ubuntu 11.10: Ich kann mich weder mit lightdm noch mit gdm einloggen. Mit xdm funktioniert aber alles... irgendeine Idee an was das liegen könnte?
<MadMike> Ach ja... und bis vor kurzem konnte ich mich problemlos mit lightdm einloggen.
<MadMike> Ich habe die logs von lightdm und von Xorg durchsucht. Nix.
<k1l_> MadMike: welches DE nutzt du? was heisst geht nicht? fehlermeldungen? was hast du gemacht, als es nicht mehr ging?
<MadMike> DE = Desktop Environment? Gnome-Unity. Nachdem ich das Passwort eintippe kommt kurz schwarz, dann kommt wieder der lightdm und will erneut das Passwort (usw). Ich finde niregends eine Fehlermeldung. Updates... ansonsten habe ich siet Wochen nur Hybernate gemacht und kein reboot.
<gummiknochen> Aber keine Meldung? Dann scheint der Start der Sitzung zu misslingen.
<k1l_> guck mal in deinem /home in die .xsession-errors
<MadMike> okay... mom
<k1l_> vlt lösts ja auch schon nen reboot. suspend ist immer so ne sache in der praxis :/
<MadMike> hmmm Syntax-Error in meinem .profile... mal kucken
<MadMike> ich habe schon einige reboots probiert
<MadMike> ;)
<k1l_> achso, kk. klang anders :)
<MadMike> ich habe mal mein .profile korrigiert...
<MadMike> das war's... geht wieder :)
<MadMike> danke für den Tipp :D
<k1l_> kein problem, rechnung kommt :p
<MadMike> hehe :)
<MadMike> welche Währung nimmst du?
<k1l_> passt schon :)
<MadMike> Kannst mich ja mal besuchen kommen, wenn du ein Linux-Problem hast. Vllt weis ich ja dann eine Lösung ;)
<k1l_> tjo
<MadMike> Ich bin regelmässig im Linuxtreff in St. Gallen, Schweiz zu finden.
<MadMike> </schleichwerbung>
<k1l_> ich komme nicht aus der schweiz, deswegen wäre die anreise etwas arg. aber das ist besser was fürn OT :)
<MadMike> tja... schade :)
<MadMike> also denn, g8
<LinaMo> guten morgen, ich hoffe, es ist noch jemand wach, der mir helfen kann...  möchte gerne eine datei (zusatz app für celestia) als root in ein anderes verzeichnis verschieben. verstehe aber den befehl nicht so ganz, was geb ich denn unter "SKRIPTNAME" ein?? http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Terminal/Befehle#sudo
<ring2> LinaMo, zum verschieben brauchst du eigentlich nur mv
<Minipluto> LinaMo: mit Skriptname ist der Name der Datei gemeint. Allerdings sollte es selten vor kommen, dass du etwas als root _verschieben_ musst
<LinaMo> es hat geklappt..:) manchmal kann man s(ich) aber auch blöd anstellen. 
<LinaMo> danke...
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie könnte ich zwei pv in einer pipefolge einsetzen, ohne dass die ausgabe sich überschneidet? ich versuche so im etwa dd if=/dev/sda1 | pv | gzip | pv | dd of=backup.img.gz
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok, get it. pv -c
<bazZzti> Moin, wie installiere ich ein tar.bz2 file?
<keggy> tar -xjf beispiel.tar.bz2 | tar.bz2
<bazZzti> und wenn ich das habe kann ich sudo apt-get install eingeben?
<keggy> ich denke, dass im archiv kein paketfile (*.deb) enthalten ist
<keggy> in der Regel liegt ein README file drin
<keggy> less README
<keggy> meistens reicht ein ./configure
<keggy> make install
<Frickelpit> bazZzti: ein tar ist nichts anderes wie ein zip oder rar archiv
<Frickelpit> bazZzti: und mit apt-get install installierst du nur pakete aus den offiziellen quellen
<bazZzti> ja ich weiss aber ich schnall das noch nich mit dem installieren eines solehcn "zip" files
<bazZzti> da offizielle paket is nämlich veraltet
<bazZzti> ver 1.2 und die neue is 2.4
<bazZzti> und da hab ich mir kurzerhand die 2.4 direkt runtergeladen als tar.bz2 file und will es einfach installieren.
<keggy> was willst du denn installieren?
<Frickelpit> bazZzti: dann schau in die README oder INSTALL datei in dem archiv
<bazZzti> digikam
<PJaros> Ubuntu 10.04, Gnome DE, neuerdings werden bei mir die Autostart-Programm nicht mehr automatisch gestartet, wenn ich den XServer mit gdm starte.
<PJaros> Wenn ich allerdings per "startx" in der Konsole starte, werden die Autostart-Programme ausgeführt
<PJaros> ...Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich da suchen muss?
<MarkusH> bazZzti: gib mal bitte die ausgabe von uname -a
<MarkusH> ,nopaste? bazZzti 
<p0wny> bazZzti: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<PJaros> Linux jaros-desktop 2.6.32-36-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 8 22:29:53 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bazZzti> äh
<bazZzti> ich probiers einmal mit ///configure und make install
<Frickelpit> bazZzti: stop
<Frickelpit> bazZzti: anstatt make install nimmst du checkinstall (paket vorher installieren)
<PJaros> MarkusH: Ach, und ich dachte du sprichst mit mir ;)
<bazZzti> Frickelpit, ok
<PJaros> Frickelpit: +1 für checkinstall 
<Frickelpit> bazZzti: und nach dem ./configure kommt für gewöhnlich noch ein make
<MarkusH> PJaros: darum hab ich auch deinen namen _nicht_ in die Nachricht reingeschrieben :-P
<MarkusH> ^^
<PJaros> MarkusH: Ich habe mich irgendwie angesprochen gefühlt ;)
<MarkusH> PJaros: sry, ich hab' keine Idee, ich nutze nur noch KDE
<bazZzti> Frickelpit, er enttpackt gerade noch. danach dann ein ./configure make und dann checkinsttall
<PJaros> MarkusH: kein Problem
<bazZzti> Frickelpit, tja hat bis jetzt nich geklappt. gibt es irgendwie ein package das ich direkt installieren kann mit sudo apt-get install dikikam?
<bazZzti> da wird nur die 1.2 version ausgeteilt :-(
<Frickelpit> ,fn? bazZzti 
<p0wny> bazZzti: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Frickelpit> bazZzti: welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<MarkusH> Frickelpit: ich tippe auf lucid, das ist 1.2 in den repos
<bazZzti> luci
<Frickelpit> bazZzti: http://www.digikam.org/drupal/download?q=download/tarball <- das hast du auch durchgearbeitet?
<koegs> gab es nicht ein ppa für digikam?
<feanor> selber kompilieren wäre keine option?
<Frickelpit> koegs: ich seh nur eins für maverick
<bazZzti> feanor, wüüürd ich gerne machen aber weiss nich wie es geht
<snax__> moin moin
<snax__> ich hab da so nen problemchen 
<snax__> mein pc hat seit 2-3 tagen ne recht hohe load-avg von werten zwischen 8 und 11 direkt nach dem booten
<snax__> laut top und iotop aber alles i.O., auch nix aufälliges in den logs
<snax__> system is 11.10 64 bit was von 11.04 geupdradet wurde, updates sind soweit alle installiert
<snax__> drauf aufmerksam wurde ich weil dolphin ewig braucht um zu starten, andere programme ebenso, selbst ein ls auf der konsole braucht ca ne Minute bis er nen Ordnerinhalt anzeigt
<snax__> shcon jemand wach und eventuell ne idee?
<snax__> google brachte leider keine hilfe
<snax__> keiner neIdee zu meinem Problem?
<feanor> vielleicht findest hier anhaltspunkte http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/hack-and-linux-troubleshooting-part-i-high-load
<p0wny> feanor's url: http://tinyurl.com/5rhwtfj | Hack and / - Linux Troubleshooting, Part I: High Load | Linux Journal
<feanor> mhh das  hier trifft wohl besser deine fragestellung http://askubuntu.com/questions/11171/high-load-but-nothing-running
<Alasia> hallo. kann mir evtl jemand helfen beim einrichten von postfix. hatte es per apt-get installiert mit einer basisinstallation "nur lokal". was muss ich nun tun um mails auch an einen exchange-server im netzwerk zu schicken. annehmen soll postfix weiter nur lokale mails
<dadrc> Alasia, "Satellite System" ist die Option, die du suchst.
<dadrc> Wie man das im Nachhinein ändert, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix
<Alasia> dadrc: Satellite System ist aber die konfiguration bei der auch die eigenen, lokalen mails nicht mehr annimt
<Alasia> das ist ja die konfig die ich mir wünschen würde. lokal ist er selbst zuständig und alles was extern (allerdings nur die eigene domain) geht an den exchange
<dadrc> Alasia, mir war so, als würde die lokale "Mail" weiterhin gehen. Ist aber 'ne Weile her
<dadrc> Sorry, muss nochmal weg
<oregano4> Guten Tag allerseits, es gibt doch sicherlich irgendwo eine Liste,welche Pakete ich wann installiert habe. Wo kann ich so etwas finden
<joschi> oregano4: /var/log/dpkg.log
<keggy> dpkg -l
<keggy> im terminal ->dpkg -l  
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag ! eine frage zur version ich bin dabei einen rechner der sicherlich mehrere jahre auf dem system bleiben wird aufzusetzen .Frage lieber die 10.04 lts installieren oder doch 11.10 
<k1l> Das ist eine Frage, was du den willst. Wenn du alle 6 Monate im Schnitt Upgraden willst und immer die neuer Programmversionen willst/brauchst dann nimmt immer die aktuellste. Wenn du aber ausser den normalen Updates nichts machen willst nimm eine LTS. Programme könnte man gezielt mit ppas nachrüsten.
<k1l> IchGucksLive: im April kommt die neue LTS, man könnte auch erst die 11.10 nehmen und dann noch einmalig im april upgraden auf die lts
<IchGucksLive> ich geh davon aus das dieser rechner /vereinsheim nixcht wieder installiert wird 
<IchGucksLive> wenn er nicht wieder abstürzt und ireparabel botet
<IchGucksLive> k1l: Danke das werde ich dann wohl tun 
<TheInfinity> hmm. ubunu 10.04, server, ... stromsparen bei externen usb hdds übernimmt ja usbcore. was passiert, wenn ich da mit hdparm dinge einstelle? in /sys rumspielen soll ja wenig bringen, aber wie konfiguriert man auf offiziellem wege usbcore?
<k1l> afaik muss das spindown auch der controller der usbplatte unterstützen
<TheInfinity> k1l: scheint so zu sein. die hdd ist 400 km entfernt, ich wunderte mich nur wie man usbcore eigentlich konfiguriert
<TheInfinity> und ob da hdparm für verantwortlich ist
<k1l> ich würde mal hdparm ansetzen
<TheInfinity> wurde jetzt gemacht, scheinbar gehts auch, zumindest spuckts keine fehler.
<TheInfinity> bzw -Y scheint die verbindung zu grillen. -S geht
<eni23> hallo zusammen. ich habe extreme probleme mit ubuntu 11.10 und meinem neuen hp-laptop. ich kenn mich einigermassen mit linux aus doch verstehe nicht ganz wie ubuntu funktioniert. mir stürzt die unity-oberfläche mehrmals täglich ab, mit [ctrl]+[altt]
<eni23> +[f1] komm ich auf die konsole und kann neustarten. ist dieses problem bekannt?
<k1l> schau in die logs, was da los ist. .xsession-errors z.b.
<eni23> k1l: sieht alles ok aus. ich hab den grafiktreiber (amd hd6320) in verdacht. ich hab mir für dieses netbook ubuntu ausgesucht damit ich nicht viel basteln muss. wenn doch kann ich genausogut debian-testing nehmen.
<eni23> eeh ich mein ati hd6320 (mobile)
<k1l> eni23: es gibt keinen generellen bug, der unity abstürzen lässt. du kannst ja mal auf launchpad.net schauen aber die meisten bugs sind spezielle kombinationen. guck in die logs, warum dein ding abstürzt. sonst kann man nur raten
<eni23> anmerkung: der grafiktreiber aus den ubuntuquellen ging nicht ich musste den von ati nehmen. bei dem geht alles bis auf eine meldung unten rechts, das gerät werde nicht unterstüzt. das hab ich mit nem shell-script aus dem inet wegbekommen
<k1l> achso, auch das noch.
<eni23> ich hab zuerst debian stable installiert aber der kernel war zu alt für den treiber, deshalb ubuntu
<k1l> das klingt ja schonmal nach gefummel.
<eni23> jup das wars auch
<eni23> das netbook ist relativ neu (noch nicht lange auf dem markt) es gibt kaum infos zu linux (noch nicht, ich weiss)
<eni23> würd ja windows nehmen bis treiber verfügbar sind, jedoch habe ich mich schon lange an die bequemlichkeiten von debin/ubuntu gewöhnt und möcht die nicht missen
<k1l> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3590047/  klingt doch ganz gut
<k1l> dann noch das ppa wenn du unity nutzt: http://www.glasen-hardt.de/?p=1439
<eni23> k1l: vielen dank das klingt sehr gut. werds mal mit den opensource-treiber und debian 64bit probieren. ich mag unity einfach nicht.
<eni23> k1l: das ppa das du angegeben hast bringt wirklich spürbar mehr performance auf unity :)
<k1l> deswegen habe ich das ja auch genannt. und wenn du den ati treiber nicht brauchst würde ich den freien nehmen. die sind aktuell unter compiz und unity noch besser als die closed
<eni23> vielen dank. hab momentan aber nur 32bit installiert habs gar nicht gemerkt auf ubuntu.com wird einem die 32-version fast aufgedrängt
<k1l> es zwingt dich keiner ubuntu zu nutzen. und ein erfahrener linux nutzer lässt sich eher kein iso andrehen. also bischen weniger sägen, an dem ast auf dem du sitzt.
<bauruine> hinogi, gibt es eine möglichkeit ein packet komplett inklusiver aller dateien zu deinstallieren? es geht hier gerade um mysql wenn ich das mit apt-get purge mysql-server* mysql-client* entferne gibt es immernoch dateien und /var/lib/mysql und /var/log/mysql und /etc/mysql/ :-( 
<jokrebel> hi
<koegs> fn'bauruine: purge entfernt meines wissen die konfigurationsdateien, aber nicht die eigentlichen daten
<koegs> weil das paket nicht wissen kann, was alles für daten angelegt wurden
<TheInfinity> koegs: richtig. es entfernt somit auch keine von der im paket enthaltenen software angelegten config dateien, nur mitgebrachte vom paket
<koegs> ack und afk
<TheInfinity> bauruine: also, viel spaß beim doku lesen ;)
<jokrebel> TWZ: Verbindungsprobleme?
<TWZ> jetzt nicht mehr
<TWZ> sry
<jokrebel> TWZ: Wär nett beim nächsten mal den Autostart für die #ubuntu-~rauszunehmen solange.
<TWZ> np
<sol_> wenn ich ubuntu starte dann bleibt die anzeige nach .. Pulseaudio [OK] stehen
<sol_> was kann da falsch sein
<beaver74> sol_, du wirst mehr Informationen angeben müssen.. welche Ubuntu Version, welche Soundkarte.. hattest du Änderungen vorgenommen, oder besteht das Problem seit der Installation.. hast du versucht hier selber nach der Lösung zu suchen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
 * beaver74 afk
<sol_> beaver74: neueste ubuntu nach dist upgrade
<sol_> ist ein samsung netbook
<sol_> hate vorher einwandfrei funktioniert, und ich kann startx in commando zeile machen
<k1l> nicht startx nutzen. über gdm oder lightdm starten
<sol_> hmm
<sol_> gdm started nichts
<sol_> hab grad vorher gesehen dass wenn ich über startx die graphische oberfläche starte kein sound geht
<k1l> sol_: dann schau mal in die logs unter /var/log/, ob da was zu finden ist. sonst nopaste mal syslog oder dmesg in nem pastebin
<sol_> steht in dmesg irgendwas von ERROR?
<sol_> gdm-simple-slav: segfault
<k1l> da steht nicht direkt drin: "guck mal hier lieber sol_ das ist dein problem" aber man kann da schon sachen entdecken
<sol_> error in libnss_compat
<sol_> dann sag =)
<sol_> allerdings komisch weil ja gdm übe rstartx started
<sol_> bzw nix relevantes dieser kleiner segfault?
<omani> mit welchen mitteln kann ich alle wikipedia seiten runterladen?
<omani> ich dachte an wget.
<omani> gibt es einen schnellen weg?
<omani> wobei ich nur die seitennamen brauche, nicht den inhalt
<sol_> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilfe:Download
<k1l> omani: lsb_release -a bitte im nopaste
<k1l> oder du gehst direkt die debian jungs fragen
<LupusE> hi
<sol_> k1l: gdm befehl in kommandozeile sollte funktionieren oder wie starte ich gdm manuell?
<k1l> ja
<sol_> mit sudo?
<sol_> failed to aquire ..DisplayManager
<sol_> +c
<k1l> ja mit rootrechten
<omani> k1l: seit wann ist hier ein lsbrelease paste vorraussetzung zum fragen im chan?
<k1l> omani: seit dem du dauernd debian support willst. das thema hatten wir doch schon!
<omani> ich habe nach LINUX mitteln gefragt.
<omani> ach man ey. immer ich!
<omani> das macht garkein spass mehr ey
<sol_> ah befehl ist: sudo start gdm
<sol_> aber bleibt hängen wie beim start
<k1l> sol_: ja sorry, bin was abgelenkt. zum restarten: sudo restart gdm
<omani> was ist grade passiert? :/
<ring0> du wurdest nach #debian gebeten
<omani> weil der chan in irssi verschwunden ist
<omani> wurde ich gekickt?
<ring0> nein, du wurdest gegangen: omani (~hasan@33.37.69.80.in-addr.net-lab.net) has left #ubuntu-de (requested by k1l (---> #debian))
<omani> ah ok
<omani> da bin ich schon drin.
<omani> betrachtet meine problemfrage als gegenstandslos
<seven_> wie bekomm ich evolution als standart mail programm rechts oben beim Briefumschlag hin ?
<seven_> ubuntu 11.10
<jokrebel> seven_: Es heist Standar_d_ …und Evolution wird demnächst aus (aus den neuen Versionen) wohl wieder rausgenommen. 
<bigfatbird> hallo, ich teste derzeit ubuntu precise und habe eine chm datei heruntergeladen. ich habe sie einmal mit evince geöffnet bekommen. dies sollte eigentlich gar nicht möglich sein können, da für die darstellung von chm zusätzliche programme benötigt werden. was ist da passiert?
<seven_> hmm, danke für den Deutschkurs ;) ist aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage :(
<Frickelpit> bigfatbird: unstable bitte in #ubuntu-de+1
<bigfatbird> okay. @Frickelpit :)
<seven_> jokrebel: auserdem heisst es "es heisst" und nicht "es heist" ;)
<jokrebel> seven_: Soll heißen, mir ist keine Lösung für Deinen Wunsch bekannt (obwohl ich bereits in der Vergangenheit intensiv danach suchte) …
<seven_> ok, danke, damit kann ich leben ;)
<basti> abend. wenn ich nautilus via gksudo starte und dort etwas lösche, wo finde ich diese dateien dann? im müll ist nichts. da kommt die meldung "Der Ordnerinhalt konnte nicht angezeigt werden"
<Zombiefox> basti: mit viel Glueck im Muell von root
<Zombiefox> basti: wenn nicht: deswegen startet man die Dateiverwaltung nie als root
<Zombiefox> der Muell muesste irgendwo unter .local liegen, vermutlich .local/trash
<Frickelpit> .local/sgare/trash afaik
<Frickelpit> *share
<Zombiefox> oder das, kein pc in reichweite
<basti> sind weder in /root/.local/share/Trash, noch in ~.local/share/Trash
<Zombiefox> dann ist Pech
<basti> ist auch nicht so, als dass ich die dateien bräuchte, ich will sie loswerden. 
<Zombiefox> oder Glueck
<basti> waren ein paar große dateien bei, die mir die platte jetzt irgendwo zumüllen
<Zombiefox> dann helfen du, filelight und konsorten
<basti> jo, suchen kann helfen habe ich gehört. dauert halt, weswegen ich erst mal fragen wollte
<jokrebel> basti: ne GUI mit root-Rechten starten tut man nicht. Da brauchst Dich auch nicht wundern.
<Frickelpit> naja, es sollte ja gelöscht werden
<basti> jokrebel, ja ja. braucht man mir nicht zwei mal sagen. und zudem ist es teilweise einfach wesentlich praktischer . 
<FUZxxl> Welche (Gnome) Software eignet sich dazu, aufgenommene Gespräche zu transkribieren
<jokrebel> basti: Tue Dir selbst einen Gefallen und nutze (wenn Du denn schon Adminrechte in Nautius brauchst _wenigstens_ die sudo-Erweiterung.
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Muss ich jetzt "transkribieren" Googlen?
<k1l_> jokrebel: gksudo. nicht nur sudo
<FUZxxl> jokrebel: Transkribieren: aufschreiben, was die Leute labern
<basti> jokrebel meint wohl das: nautilus-gksu
<basti> oder?
<k1l_> jo, sry. nur halb mitgelesen. aber recht hat er.
<jokrebel> k1l_: IIRC heißt das Erweiterungspaket aber irgendwas mit sudo, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
<basti> falls es jemanden interessiert: löcht man als "root" datein, werden diese in /.Trash-0 der jeweiligen partition abgelegt.
<FUZxxl> basti: interessant
<basti> also unter nautilus ^^
<k1l_> was man aber nicht als root mit gui machen sollte.
<basti> k1l_, wie gesagt: ja ja
<k1l_> da verklickt man sich mal schnell oder vergisst, dass man root ist und dann ist das geheule groß
<FUZxxl> jokrebel: Irgendeine Idee?
<FUZxxl> Ich fände es toll, wenn Nautilus einen visuellen Hinweis geben würde, wenn er als root ausgeführt wird. (z.B. roter Hintergrund oder so)
<Frickelpit> root kann ja ein anderes theme nutzen
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Nicht wirklich … vielleicht leifert Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Barrierefreiheit#Spracherkennung einen Hinweis
<FUZxxl> jokrebel: Nee... das meine ich nicht. 
<FUZxxl> Ich meine ein Programm, dass einem eine Audiodatei langsam abspielt, sodass man gut mitschreiben kann. IIRC gibt es dafür spez. Software, sonst nehme ich einfach vlc oder so
 * jokrebel fände es eher besser Nautilus würde die Ausführung als SuperUser komplett verweigern.
 * FUZxxl fände das bescheuert, weil es manchmal recht nützlich ist. Vorallem, wenn man auf der Konsole nicht so fit ist.
<FUZxxl> GNU/Linux war noch nie als DAU-sicheres System konzipiert, warum sollte Gnome das ändern?
<FUZxxl> Was ist eigentlich eine amr-Datei?
<seven_> jokrebel: was ich wollte, habs grad gefunden, wurde mit der Installation von evolution-indicator gelöst ;)
<grossing> FUZxxl, das verrät am ehesten "file"
<dreamon> Wenn ich ein youtube video abspiele und den schieber verschiebe.. dann hör ich nur noch den Ton aber das Video zeigt Standbild vom vorigen Bild.
<k1l_> ich beschuldige mal kategorisch flash dafür
<dreamon> Auf meinem Tablet gehts bestens. Hast ne Idee. Wie ich das fixen könnte?
<k1l_> nee, wüste ich jetzt nicht.
<dreamon> Gibt so ein plugin Flash-Aid. Da kann ich beta oder stable wählen.
<k1l_> k.a. ob und was das hilft
<dreamon> Habe gerade auf stable umgestellt.. gleicher mist
<MarkusH> dreamon: du kannst bei youtube mal via http://www.youtube.com/html5 aufrufen und schauen ob dein Browser HTML 5 Funktionen unterstützt
<MarkusH> und ggf. umstellen
<MarkusH> dann bekommst du videos ab sofort in HTML5 ausgeliefert und nicht mehr in Flash
<dreamon> MarkusH, Ganz gleiches Verhalten
<MarkusH> dreamon: lösch mal bitte deinen gesamten browser cache
<MarkusH> ich hab' die Vermutung, dass es eher am browser liegt
<MarkusH> dreamon: und mal bitte die Ausgabe von "uname -a" und "lsb_release: nopasten
<MarkusH> ,nopaste? dreamon 
<p0wny> dreamon: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<dreamon> Habe cache geleert.. und probiert.. negativ.. teste noch auf html5 mom
<dreamon> Beidemale negativ.
<dreamon> MarkusH, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/763045/
<MarkusH> dreamon: ok, ich hab gerade mal was gegooglet, aber leider nix gefunden
<dreamon> ich probier mal chromium
<dreamon> auch mit chromium gehts nicht..
<dreamon> MarkusH, Habs geschafft.
<dreamon> Im Wiki -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash ganz am Ende.. das hab ich gemacht nun gehts mit dem spulen
<dreamon> Achje.. dafür stürtz die Firefox nun die ganze Zeit ab.. rotz
<Nex> hallo
<w3gi> hallo... ich bin auf der suche nach einem konsolen-ftp-client ... 
<TheInfinity> -> ftp! *g
<guntbert> w3gi: mc kann ftp
<w3gi> ich möchte per shell script dateien auf 2 webserver laden... am besten wäre es wenn man dem client das pw. übergeben kann bzw. das pw in shell-script zu hinterlegen ist
<k1l_> w3gi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FTP#Konsole  und oh wunder, es gibt ftp :p
<TheInfinity> -> ftp. yep.
<ppq> dafür gibts bei ftp credential files, mit den zugangsdaten drin
<w3gi> und das prog sollte erkennen wenn es schone eine datei auf den server gibt und am gesten anhand checksumme oder min. dateigröße vorhandenen dateien überspringen
<ppq> rsync? :)
<TheInfinity> -> ftpfs + rsync?
<w3gi> rsync per ftp?
<TheInfinity> du kannst via fuse ftp volumes mounten
<w3gi> gibts keinen reinen ftp-clienten?
<TheInfinity> das wäre ftp.
<w3gi> ja aber einen bildfriedhof mir 70k bildern mounte ich eher ungern
<TheInfinity> die fuse lösung ist aber hübscher.
<TheInfinity> warum nicht?
<ppq> was auch ginge: rsync+ssh
<TheInfinity> mit gui und vorschau draufgehen wäre selbstmord, ja
<TheInfinity> aber das sollst du ja auch net ;)
<Guest41577> kennt sich hier jemand mit ATI/AMD aus ?
<TheInfinity> ,frag? Nex91
<p0wny> Nex91: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: du meinst curlftpfs? bloss nicht, uneingeschränkt finger weg.
<k1l_> ,ati? Nex91 
<p0wny> Nex91, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Nex91> p0wny
<Nex91> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-mit-lenovo-thinkpad-edge/
<koegs> ,bot? Nex91
<p0wny> Nex91: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Nex91> ....
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: rsync + ssh ist besser, keine frage, aber wenn man auf ftp besteht?
<Nex91> ok gut
<w3gi> naja... wäre eine idee... hab derzeit wput probiert das ding ist aber imho schrott
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: ich kann auch drauf bestehen, dass mein auto nur 1l/100km brauchen soll, ist aber zweckbefreit.
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: gibt arme menschen die kein ssh zugriff haben *g
<w3gi> hab kein ssh und kein shell-access am server
<LetoThe2nd> und quasi jeder, der hier irgendwas mit curlftpfs versucht hat, berichtet von massiven problemen.
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: ich hab auch nichts gegen ftp, nur gegen die vergenusswurzlung als fuse.
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: ich hab curlftps im einsatz. funktioniert, ist aber im zusammenhang mit gui rumgezicke.
<ppq> Nex91: was für eine grafikkarte hast du in deinem thinkpad edge?
<w3gi> ich würd dennoch einen echten ftp-clienten vorziehen...
<TheInfinity> -> zu viele requests wegen zu vielen bildervorschauen ist eben autsch
<Nex91> Grafikchip	 AMD Radeon HD 6480M
<TheInfinity> w3gi: dann nimm ftp (also das programm namens ftp). kam eben doch schon als tip :)
<w3gi> ich find dort aber keine option um forhandene files zu überspringen
<ppq> Nex91: ich habe einen 6310, hatte das gleiche problem. ich hab dann in der konsole das paket 'fglrx' aus den ubuntu-paketquellen installiert und 'sudo aticonfig --initial' ausgeführt, dann ging es
<w3gi> hab schon in der man page nachgelsen... drum suche ich ja nach einer alternative
<Nex91> ppq das kriege ich irgendwie nich hin <.<
<Nex91> ich probier das nochmal.
<ppq> Nex91: in dem fall wäre ein nopaste deiner versuche inklusive der ausgabe ganz hilfreich
<Nex91> uff
<Nex91> naja ich schmeiß jetzt erstmal den lappi nochma an und probier da smit dem flrgx
<ppq> tipp: wenn du im tty etwas markieren und kopieren willst, kannst du 'gpm' installieren, dann kannst du die maus im tty nutzen und dir sachen markieren. die sind dann direkt in der zwischenablage. dann nano öffnen und auf das mausrad drücken (bzw. mittlere maustaste) zum einfügen, dann mit strg+o speichern und das ganze mit 'pastebinit datei.txt' nopasten. vorher das paket 'pastebinit' installieren
<TheInfinity> w3gi: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/FTP.html#s4
<coldjack> Hallo, gibt es unter Ubuntu ein externes Tool für den Router, sprich Volumen auslesen oder auch User von Router kicken?
<TheInfinity> Oo
<koegs> "den Router"? und: nein
<coldjack> okay....
<Nex91> ppq kannst du mir helfen das ich das mit dem apt get hinbekomme ? irgendwie entweder ich schreib es falsch oder ich bin irgendwie zu dumm dazu <.<
<ppq> ,apt-get? Nex91, so installiert man pakete
<p0wny> Nex91, so installiert man pakete, apt-get ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Nex91> apt get kriege ich hin wie das funzt
<Nex91> sudo apt-get
<Nex91> nur auch im wiki steht nicht direkt welcher befehl zu diesem flgrx paket führt. 
<TheInfinity> Nex91: lies dir den letzten link mal richtig durch
<TheInfinity> da steht genau wie man dinge installiert
<k1l_> Nex91: das paket ist flgrx. und zu dumm ist keine ausrede für zu faul zum lesen. wenn du weiterhin ubuntu nutzen willst schadet das wissen nicht, was du grade brauchst
<jokrebel> coldjack: Volumen auslesen? User am Router kicken? 
<coldjack> jokrebel: Ja, waren Beispiele, dass ich eben lesen kann wie viel DSL GB Volumen wir im Monat haben
<coldjack> mein WLAN Router ist so alt, das ich es über dne Router so nicht machen kann....
<TheInfinity> coldjack: bissl python und du bist dabei
<k1l_> coldjack: du könntest mit nem script die webseite des routers auslesen. aber das ist eher programmierung/scripting als ubuntu-support
<coldjack> aha okay, mit python noch nie beschäftigt 
<coldjack> danke trotzdem
<TheInfinity> coldjack: kannst auch jede beliebige andere sprache mit (oder sogar ohne) url library nehmen ;)
<TheInfinity> http zeugs halt
<Nex91> ppq ok apt-get hab ich jetzt geschnallt
<Nex91> denk ich <.<
<Nex91> blöd wenn man das install vergoisst ok
<ppq> :)
<koegs> da gibt es ausnahmsweise ja nicht mal was zu kapieren, einfach nur kopieren und ausführen...
<Nex91> kopieren einfügen sind  geht nicht. der lappi stht hier neben mir
<Nex91> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<Nex91> aber das da schnall ich drumm nicht.
<koegs> abtippen sollte man auch hinkriegen :D
<Nex91> ja. sollte man. hey ich benutze das zum 1. mal aktiv und bin bestimmt seit version 8.x nicht mehr mit ubuntu unterwegs gewesen
<ppq> macht ja nichts, jeder fängt mal an :)
<ppq> also, du hast jetzt das paket fglrx installiert?
<Nex91> paketlisten werden gelesen ... fertig abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut Status-Informationen einlesen ... Fertig
<Nex91> E: Paket flgrx kann nicht gefunden werden
<ppq> du hast da einen tippfehler drin
<ppq> fglrx, nicht flgrx
<ppq> drück auf die nach-oben-pfeiltaste, dann kriegst du den vorigen befehl nichmal
<jokrebel> flgrx =|= fglxr
<Nex91> autsch... ich habs 3 mal gecheckt.. langsam wirds zur lachnummer. 
<guntbert> ?tab,
<koegs> ,tab? guntbert
<shetlandpony> guntbert: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<Fritz09> Weiß jemand wie es mit Ubuntu/Mint auf einem Asus Eee PC vx-06 aussieht?? Treiberunterstützung,..
<k1l_> ,hcl? Fritz09
<shetlandpony> Fritz09: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<jokrebel> Fritz09: Frag die MintLeute
<guntbert> koegs: danke, ich werd schon noch lernen, mit shetlandpony zu reden :)
<Fritz09> danke für die Links,...
<koegs> das pony ist sehr wählerisch und redet nicht mit jedem, guntbert :)
<Nex91> ppq SO jetzt isses drauf
<ppq> Nex91: ok. im wiki steht, dass 'aticonfig' nicht empfohlen ist, also lassen wir das lieber und machen das manuell
<Nex91> ok oO
<ppq> Nex91: erstmal brauchst du eine xorg.conf. die erzeugst du mit 'sudo Xorg -configure'. das erzeugt dir in einem home verzeichnis eine ausgangs-xorg.conf, die du noch anpassen musst, wie es im wiki beschrieben ist
<Nex91> uff.. okay
<ppq> lies einfach die ausgabe des befehls, da steht wie die generierte datei genau heißt, die kannst du dann einfach mit 'nano' öffnen
<Nex91> aber wahrschinlcih doch sudo nano weil ich es sonst wieder nicht speichern kann
<ppq> ja
<Nex91> yay wenigstens das hab ich geschnallt :D
<ppq> gut ;) aber bitte nicht überall sudo vorknallen, das ist gefährlich und geht mit sicherheit irgendwann nach hinten los
<ppq> (dazu gibts nen guten artikel im wiki)
<Nex91> *nick* ich mache das auch nur so lange bis das system läuft
<Nex91> wenn die graphische oberfläche geht bin ich glücklich
<Nex91> das wird ein weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen vater. Ubuntu ist was pflege von updates angeht einfacher als Windows und wartungsfreundlicher für mich.
<Nex91> das müllt sich selbst nicht so zu
<Nex91> er kann z.B. nicht bei jedem Antivir Updtae die olle Yahoo toolbar installieren <.<
<ppq> Nex91: btw, hast du vorher schonmal irgendwas probiert? einen treiber runtergeladen und installiert zb?
<Nex91> habt ihr schonmal 4 Toolbars unteianander gesehen ? Nope
<ppq> gut
<jokrebel> cu
<Nex91> ppq ich habe 3 mal die section DEVICE
<Nex91> oO
<Nex91> korrigire 4
<ppq> Nex91: pack die datei mal auf einen pastebin service
<Nex91> wie ging das ? pastebinit und dann den pfad oder ?
<ppq> ja
<Nex91> 763137
<ppq> ganze url bitte
<Nex91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763137/
<Nex91> sry wollte das eig nicht abschicken eben
<ppq> ok, änder mal in zeile 130 das "radeon" zu "fglrx"
<ppq> dann kannst du die datei an den richtigen ort schieben: 'sudo mv name-der-datei.txt /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Nex91> die heißt immoment ja aber xorg.conf.new
<ppq> das macht nichts
<Nex91> ok
<Nex91> name der datei oder wiedewr so mit pfad bei mir wäre das also : sudo /home/ulrich/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ppq> da fehlt noch das mv. aber ja, mit ganzem pfad geht auch - ist auch nötig, wenn du nicht eh gerade in /home/ulrich/ bist.
<k1l_> Nex91: wenn du immer nur die hälfte liest wird das nichts
<Nex91> am lappi hab ich da smv geschrieben
<Nex91> hier eben nicht.
<k1l_> Nex91: das kann aber hier keiner riechen. also ruhig 1min. langsamer dafür aber richtiger :)
<Nex91> is doch ok :) ich bin hier ums erklärt zu bekommen und bin froh das man mir hilft.
<ppq> nicht ganz ;)
<Nex91> den teufel würd ich tun und hier pampig werden.
<ppq> wir leisten hilfe zur selbsthilfe
<k1l_> Nex91: ich meinte nicht, dass du pampig wirst. 
<Nex91> quitiert er mir das verschieben irgendwie ? oder ist das nach dem enter drücken einfach durch ?
<ppq> keine rückmeldung -> alles gut
<ppq> ist meistens so
<Nex91> ok das ist gut :D
<Nex91> dann jetzt neustarten ?
<ppq> ja
<kobro> hi leute
<kobro> ich brauche wirklich dringent eure hilfe
<k1l_> ,wf? kobro 
<shetlandpony> kobro: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Nex91> ppq hat nich geholfen... bin wieder in der virtual console
<kobro> also folgendes ich habe letztes bilder von meiner kamera auf meine externe festplatte gezogen  (auf der sd  is nix mehr da neue bilder inwzischen drauf sind) und dann hab ich die festplatte "nicht sicher entfernt" und jetzt sind die bilder alle weg (der ortner den ich erstellt hab is noch da) 
<kobro> wer es schaft mir zu helfen die bilder wieder zu bekommen send ich ein weihnachts geschenk! (nur wenns klappt)
<Fuchs> kobro: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Photorec  << das probiert? 
<kobro> ja hat aber nichts gefunden bzw konnte es nicht ganz durchlaufen lassen da es bei 1 terrabyte extrme lange dauert
<Nex91> womit war das dateisystem configuriert ?
<Nex91> ehh quatsch
<Nex91> formatiert
<k1l_> im schlimmsten fall war es noch gecached und noch nicht geschrieben und das unsanfte aushängen hats komplett gelöscht.
<ppq> Nex91: hm. dann war wohl noch mehr nötig
<kobro> wo find ich den cach von der festplatte?
<mus4> hallo, ist es bei ubuntu 10.10 möglich die Displayauflösung per Konsole zu ändern? Wenn ja wie?
<ppq> Nex91: lass es uns doch mal mit aticonfig probieren. in der konsole: 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (pass auf dass du dich nicht vertippst!) und dann 'sudo aticonfig --initial'
<TheInfinity> kobro: nirgends.
<bekks> kobro: Der ist fest eingelötet.
<ppq> mus4: ja, xrandr
<kobro> könnte irwo in nem temp was liegen ich hab mir die bilder ja ach angeschaut (is aber ein paar tage her)
<ring0> kobro, /tmp wird normalerweise bei jedem neustart komplett gelöscht
<TheInfinity> kobro: auch eher unwahrscheinlich. zumindest nicht in voller auflösung.
<bekks> kobro: Im Browsercache wirst Du die Bilder finden.
<Nex91> ok ppq ist gemacht
<kobro> weiß einer wie das bei windows 7 ist ich hab mir die bilder da auch ma kurt angeschaut
<Nex91> gibts eig einen restart befehl für ubuntu so wie poweroff ?
<ppq> Nex91: ja, 'sudo reboot'
<kobro> bekks: wieso im browsercach?
<bekks> kobro: Weil ich vermute, dass Du Bilder von Webseiten meinst.
<Nex91> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Nex91> ES IST DA
<Nex91> *fällt ppq um den hals und drückt ihn*
<Nex91> YAY :D
<kobro> nein waren bilder von ner kamera aber die sd war zwischenzeitlich komplett beschrieben
<kobro> also da is nix mehr zu machen 
<bekks> kobro: Dann sind die Bilder jetzt weg.
<kobro> photorec hat mir irwelche wirren jpgs gefunden die sich aber nich reparieren ließen
<ppq> Nex91: glühstrumpf :)
<kobro> hat keiner mehr eine idee ? :(
<ppq> kobro: siehe bekks
<kobro> ich versuchs nochma mit photorec bei der 1 tb platte
<bekks> Das wird Dir nicht viel bringen.
<kobro> wieso die waren ja schon ma eig. drauf
<kobro> der cach von so ne festplatte is ja net soooo groß oder irre ich mich?
<bekks> Die Festplatte hat keinen Cache wie Du ihn Dir vorstellst.
<bekks> Schon gar keinen, auf den Du einfach so zugreifen könntest.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, ist der Cache, den eine Festplatte hat, maximal 32MB groß und wird bei JEDEM Festplattenzugriff benutzt, d.h. der wird IMMER binnen Sekunden überschrieben.
<kobro> werden die wenn ich bilde (ca. 600 mb) wenn ich die mit drang and drop reinziehr nicht auf die festplatte "geschrieben"?
<bekks> Doch, aber in das Dateisystem, und nicht in irgendeinen Cache.
<kobro> in welchem ortner sind eingehängt daten träger zu finden
<bekks> Eingehängte Datenträger solltest Du _niemals_ prüfen.
<Frickelpit> wechselmedien unter /media
<kobro> ich hab nämlich noch ein problem als ich hatte befor ich mein ubuntu drauf gemacht hat schon ein ubuntu drauf das aber nicht mehr funktioniert nun will ich an meine /home daten kommen aber die sind ja bekanntlich verschlüsselt hat jemand eine idee was ich da tun könnt um doch noch  an die daten zu  kommen?
<kobro> also das mit /media klappt schonmal
<bekks> Satzzeichen zu benutzen wäre der erste Vorschlag :)
<bekks> Hast Du denn dein /home in deinem Ubuntu verschlüsseln lassen? 
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu genau hast Du denn da?
<kobro> also das auf dem ich arbeite ist das ganz aktuelle und das was vorher drauf war is das 10er oder so //  ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich denke schon denn ich kann mit root nicht auf den home ortner zugreifen steht nur was von "ACCSESS YOU PRIVAT DATA.destop  " und ein readme.txt ich kann aber auf beide nicht zugreifen
<bekks> Dann schau mal in die Datei rein.
<bekks> Die liegt nicht ganz umsonst da ;)
<kobro> ja ich kann nicht drauf zugreifen vi tut dann so als ob ich die datei neu anlegen wollte
<bekks> Dann stimmt der Dateiname nicht.
<kobro> beim ls werden die dateinen auch rot unterlegt
<bekks> Welche Farbe die haben ist vollkommen egal.
<kobro> der dateiname muss stimmen ich hab die auto vervollständigung genommen
<kobro> bei nautilus kommt Diese Verknüpfung kann nicht verwendet werden, da ihr Ziel »/usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop« nicht existiert.
<bekks> Dann musst du wahrscheinlich erstmal das Paket ecryptfs-utils installieren.
<kobro> ok hab ich installiert jetzt ist das AcCes your privat data ausführbar geworden aber da blitzt nur kurz ein terminal auf
<bekks> Schau Dir die Datei readme.txt an.
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-08
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe ein problem mit meinem WLAN. die übertragungsrate fluktuiert extrem, dadurch wird die datenübertragung über das wlan ätzend langsam. andere geräte haben das problem im selben netz nicht. ebenso tritt es bei dem betroffenen pc nicht auf, wenn ich über ein kabel an meine fritzbox gehe. hat jemand eine idee?
<OlMightyGreek> Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 [8086:4235]
<OlMightyGreek> Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:1101]
<OlMightyGreek> Kernel driver in use: iwlagn
<k1l_> die datenübertragungsrate hängt von mehreren faktoren ab. so einfach einen schuldigen zu finden ist da nicht so einfach. schau mal ob es bei deiner wlan karte mit dem treiber probleme bekannt sind
<OlMightyGreek> hab ich schon, aber mit wenig erfolg
<OlMightyGreek> sorry, hab was ausprobiert, verbindung war weg.. gabs einen vorschlag als ich raus war?
<k1l_> nee
<OlMightyGreek> scheint ein kernelbug zu sein, wenn ich das richtig deute. hm, super
<k1l_> gurkeli: dein verbindung ist mal wieder schlecht. bitte autostart ändern!
<Whaletail> jemand available, der mir nen tip geben kann ?
<Whaletail> moin, will meine festplatte mit dd löschen und habe folgenden befehl genommen: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb . meine frage ist jetz, wielange dauert das im schnitt bei 500GB ?
<Nalkem> moin moin
<MarkusH> hallo Nalkem 
<lolol> Moin
<lolol> Ich hab Mist gemacht.... Ich habe den Keyring Folder gelöscht.. 
<beerbro> schade
<lolol> Nun bekomme ich für alle Paketquellen Fehlermeldungen:
<lolol> W: GPG-Fehler: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<lolol> Wie kann ich die Keys wieder zum System hinzufügen? 
<lolol> Das muss doch gehen... Ich find nur den Befehl nicht..
<fbausch> lolol: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-key
<lolol> fbausch, Thx.. Schau ich mir an ...
<fbausch> lolol: hier findest du vielleicht auch noch was: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Problembehebung
<lolol> Kann ich aus den Fehlermeldungen ableiten wo ich den Key bekomme? 
<lolol> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver PGP_KEY_SERVER --recv-keys ID 
<lolol> Das sollte es sein, oder?
<fbausch> genau
<lolol> Entspricht die ID dann der aus der Fehlermeldung? Kenn mich mit GPG nicht so aus
<fbausch> müsste das sein, was hinter BADSIG steht
<fbausch> in meinem zweiten Link siehst du ein Beispiel
<lolol> Thx
<lolol> Also: sudo apt-key list --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg ??
<lolol> Danke... Ich stand etwas auf dem Schlauch..!
<jokrebel> hi
<black> moin alle, ich hab mir ein WLAN-Router gekauft, unterstützt den 5Ghz modus leider kann den router nicht finden! Muss ich irgend was umstellen im Terminal oder sonst wo ? (Router läuft schon im 5 GHz ) Ubuntu 11.10 hab ich . Mein Treiber ath9k. Könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen ?
<jokrebel> black: Und auch die WLAN-Karte kann das? Paste mal ein lsusb bzw. lspci.
<black> oki, hier bitte : lsusb   http://pastebin.com/9psgHn53
<black> und ..
<black> lspci  http://pastebin.com/S8KsVUjw
<black> bitte jokrebel 
<ppq> black: dein wlan chip im notebook kann kein 5ghz
<black> ppq, wie sieht man das ?
<ppq> man googelt nach "AR9285" und liest die spezifikationen von atheros :)
<black> ohh , okay
<jokrebel> black: ZB. hier http://www.qca.qualcomm.com/technology/technology.php?nav1=47&product=79
<black> okay danke jokrebel und ppq  kann man nichts machen
<black> ich nochmal, jokrebel,  ppq ich bin grad am anderen lappi, der hat den chip AR9287, der müsste das doch unterstützen oder ?
<ppq> recherchier das doch mal :)
<black> hab ich schon, so wie ich das sehe geht das ganze
<black> mist nein, geht doch nicht *grummel*
<sol_> wie automounte ich ein ntfs laufwerk nachm start?
<sol_> am besten so dass auch äöü richtig angezeigt werden?
<k1l> ,fstab? sol_ 
<shetlandpony> sol_, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> sol_: die optionen werden in dem mount-artikel genau erklärt
<sol_> nun booted mein ubuntu übrigends wieder in den gdm nach /etc/gdm/custom.conf ;-|
<sol_> thx
<sol_> nach löchen meinte ich
<sol_> s
<k1l> sol_: das hattest du nicht erwähnt, dass du da schon was verändert hattest :)
<sol_> hab ich eh nicht
<sol_> das hat mit autologin zum tun und war schon vorher aktiviert
<sol_> der segfault im dmesg hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht
<sol_> nautilus closes if i change to a folder
<k1l> ?
<sol_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64244/nautilus-crashes-when-accessing-some-folders
<shetlandpony> sol_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/c8jdzfr | 11.10 - Nautilus crashes when accessing some folders - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<sol_> removing nautilus-open-terminal fixed it
<jokrebel> ,german? sol_
<shetlandpony> sol_: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<sol_> oops ;)
<thomas001> Hallo, seit dem letzten Einspielen von Updates gestern, startet X nichtmehr, der bildschirm wird schwarz und es sieht aus wie Lockup, ich kann auch nichtmehr in einen terminal wechseln. das system vorher bootet, wenn ich recovery starte und von dort aus normal boote, startet X, aber in der falschen auflösung....es ist ein intel notebook grafikchip...kann jemand da vielleicht helfen?
<jokrebel> thomas001: Schnellschuß ohne konkrete Idee: Hier schon geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grafikkarten/intel
<Frickelpit> thomas001: was wurde denn aktualisiert?
<thomas001> Frickelpit, ich weiss nicht ehrlichgesagt, ich les die update listen nicht...kann sein das der kernel drunter war
<thomas001> jokrebel, ich schau mal, danke
<Frickelpit> thomas001: schau in die logs
<thomas001> Frickelpit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/763699/ ich seh nichts was das verursachen könnte....unity-2d nutze ich nicht, und sonst hat dort nichts damit zu tun wirklich denke ich
<Frickelpit> thomas001: was steht denn in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<thomas001> Frickelpit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/763703/
<thomas001> vielleicht startet x auch korrekt und lightdm macht probleme...
<Frickelpit> kommst du denn zum lightdm?
<Frickelpit> der wurd ja auch aktualisiert
<k1l> zeig doch mal nen dmeg im nopaste
<thomas001> wie denn?
<thomas001> das system ist ja komplett weg, wenn das auftritt
<k1l> *dmesg
<thomas001> naja, ich komm in keine console und /var/log/messages ist leer, wahrscheinlich weil ich den rechner einfach ausschalten musste
<k1l>  /var/log/dmesg oder dmesg.0 ist das vom boot vorher
<thomas001> d'oh das wird extra geloggt
<thomas001> sorry
<thomas001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/763707/ das spannende ist vlt so ab 11.27
<k1l> kannst du denn mit nem alten kernel im grub booten?
<thomas001> hmm gute frage
<thomas001> ich probier das mal
<thomas001> also..... 3.0.0-13 -> schwarzer bildschirm, dann -12 -> bootet normal, dann wieder -13 -> bootet jetzt auch normal.....ich bin verwirrt
<k1l> technik die begeistert :)
<thomas001> nagut, es geht ja jetzt..wieso auch immer...danke für eure hilfe! :)
<k1l> thomas001: ja mal beobachten. aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine ahnung, was da quer gehangen haben könnte
<thomas001> ich guck jetzt gleich mal was das "failed to get i915 symbols" bedeuten könnte
<sol_> hat wer ne ahnung wo das setting für thunderbird: emails am server belassen ist?
<k1l> sol_: irgendwo in den konto einstellungen für dne server
<sol_> ja sollte aber ich seh da nichts :|
<sol_> k1l
<k1l> vlt den haken bei "neue nachrichten automatisch herunterladen"? ich weiss es grade so auch nicht mehr
<jokrebel> sol_: Mom - ich schau es nach für Dich
<sol_> hmm ewtl. wird auf den netbook nicht alles angezeigt weil anzeige zu klein?
<sol_> da ist definitiev nix
<sol_> wie andere ich auflösung?
<sol_> ä
<Frickelpit> sol_: mit gedrückter alt-taste das fenster verschieben
<jokrebel> sol_: Also ich hab leider hier nur IMAP-Konten. Sollte aber bei "bearbeiten - konto-Einstellungen - entsprechendes Konto - Servereinstellungen" zu finden sein
<sol_> ewtl. geht das am server belassen nur mit pop?
<sol_> das könmnts sein
<jokrebel> sol_: Bei IMAP ist sowieso noch auf dem Server… Du willst Dich vielleicht erestmal generel in den Unterschied zwischen POP und IMAP einlesen.
<sol_> ne wurd gelöscht
<sol_> okay wurd nicht gelöscht aber ich kanns nur empfangen wenn ich auf pop umstell
<sol_> umm
<jokrebel> sol_: Wenn Du IMAP und POP gemischt benutzt und aber nicht verstehst, was das bedeutet wird es _nicht_ einfacher…
<sol_> jokrebel: ja danke hast recht war ne gute idee
<sol_> klar =)
<sol_> war nur weil das automatisch eingestellt wurd und ich dann ssl sah und dachte ist sicherer
<sol_> pop ist was ich brauche
<sol_> muss nur schaun obs da auch ssl gibt
<jokrebel> sol_: Die Verschlüsselungstechnik hat erstmal gar nicht mit dem Mailprotokoll zu tun. 
<pog> gibt es ein gutes Programm um Dateien (i.a.) zu indexieren, sodass man sie dann aehnlich wie Bilder verwalten und schnell finden kann?
<pog> gut waere auch, wenn das Programm portabel ist, dass man die SAchen einfach migrieren kann. 
<pog> das Problem der Verwaltung von Dokumenten stellt sich bei mir v.a. weil ich z.T. auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern arbeite.
<k1l> pog: jede menge: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopsuchmaschinen
<pog> ich schaue mir das mal an, thanks.
<LetoThe2nd> find, ls, grep?
<jokrebel> pog: updatedb macht sowas für locate. reicht Dir das? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/locate
<pog> ich arbeite meist mit locate, aber wenn ich was fuer die Steuer suche, und dann die Namen halt manchmal nicht ganz konsistent sind.
<pog> jetzt hab ich eine halbe STunde irgendwelche Dokumentationen vom letzen Jahr gesucht...
<sol_> jokrebel: sagt auch keiner
<sol_> aber muss ja ned sein dass es immer funktioniert
<sol_> bzw implementiert ist
<pog> gut waere eben, wenn man die Dokumente ueber einem INdex mit Schlagworten versehen koennte und dann so logische Ordner erstellen, aehnlich wie in den Bildverwaltungsprogrammen.
<jokrebel> sol_: Was aber alles erst mal überhaupt gar nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat…
<pog> ich sehe bei den DAtei-Attributen auch ein Feld fuer "Notizen" (allerdings nicht Schlagworte:-(, aber bringt mich auf die Idee, dass man vllt. auch ueber das System die Sachen besser indizieren kann.
<sol_> stimmt
<sol_> dachte ubuntu versteckt mir settings dabei wars meine unkenntniss über imap
<sol_> aber nun passt alles, danke
<pog> interessant, dass die Leute offenbar nur ihre Bilder verwalten, und die Dateien immer finden :-)
<sol_> pog: dtsearch.com sowas meinst? wär portabel ist aber nicht gratis
<pog> unter dokumentenmanagment dms findet man schon sachen.
<pog> ich muss schauen, dass ich die Dokumente an einem zentralen Ort speichere, sonst wird es kompliziert.
<pog> also o.k. ich muss nur meine eigenen Dokumente (Progamme, Scripte u.s.w.) verwalten, meistens finde ich sie mit locate, und wenn ich weiss, wann ich etwas gebaucht habe, aber so eine Moeglichkeit die Sachen zu indizieren und thematisch zu bezeichnen, waere wirklich nicht uebel.
<pog> ich werde wohl unter dokumenten Managment etwas recherchieren, es gibt bestimmt was, mit einer aehnichen Funkionalitaet wie der Alben, und der Stichworten in den Bildverwaltungen.
<k1l> pog: ich hab dir doch eben einen wiki artikel gegeben. da sollte doch mehr als genug dabei sein
<pog> ja, k1l, da war auch ein Link auf Xena, es hat mir einiges an Ideen gegeben, wie weiterzusuchen, thanks.
<deem> wenn ich mit grep nach "rsyslog" suchen möchte und dazu "grep -ri rsyslog /var/log/*" verwenden, dann findet er doch auch "rsyslogd" oder "rsyslogxyz", richtig?
<k1l> ja
<deem> ok. danke
<k1l> egrep ist da aber etwas besser imho
<deem> wenn ich damit suche liefert mir grep keine ergebnisse, wenn ich die datei dann aber manuell öffne ist direkt in der ersten zeile ein "rsyslogd"
<deem> wie kann denn das sein, dass er es mal findet und mal nicht?
<deem> oder kann grep keine dateien mit endung .gz durchsuchen?
<k1l> hmm, weiss ich aus dem stehgreif nicht
<apollo13> man zgrep
<deem> also wenn ich grep auf den ganzen ordner loslasse findet er nur in dateien etwas, die keine endung haben
<apollo13> deem: das ist falsch
<apollo13> grep kann in komprimierten datein per default nix finden
<deem> ah. das muss man auch erstmal wissen. ich suche und suche und wundere mich, warum mein arbeitskollege da was gefunden hat und ich keinen einzigen treffer hab
<stefan__> moin
<stefan__> kann mir mal einer bei wine helfen?
<k1l> ,wf? stefan__ 
<shetlandpony> stefan__: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<maria-chellini> hi. teste grad ubuntu und hätte ein paar styling fragen: wie ich kann ich denn die schnellstartleiste links fixieren?
<k1l> maria-chellini: schau dir mal myunity an. damit ists am einfachsten unity einzustellen
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~myunity/+archive/ppa
<dadrc> hmpf, k1l schon wieder schneller
<k1l> http://ubuntublog.ch/allgemein/myunity  hier auch mit bebilderung und erklärung
<maria-chellini> supi, das werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen - danke ;-)
<maria-chellini> also ich hab die paketquelle für myunity hinzugeügt aber über dennoch wird kein programm gefunden... 
<k1l> quellen updaten
<maria-chellini> wo mach ich das?
<k1l> sudo apt-get update
<maria-chellini> supi, das war der fehler. jetzt hab ich mit myunity links die leiste fixiert - und wie becomm ich die scrollleiste rechts auch so hin? 
<k1l> du meinst du willst die overlay scrollleiste abschalten?
<maria-chellini> ich will das die "ganz normal" immer da ist (alter style ^^) und nicht das man immer vorsichtig drüber muss um damit zu arbeiten - ist ja furchtbar :D
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere: overlay-scrollbar deinstallieren
<k1l> jo, hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt
<k1l> man könnte mal gucken, ob das hier funktioniert: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<geser> vermutlich muss auch "liboverlay-scrollbar-0.2-0" und "liboverlay-scrollbar3-0.2-0" mit deinstalliert werden
<butti> hello
<butti> ich habe dependency problem auf lucid 64bit
<Frickelpit> butti: PPA benutzt?
<butti> wenn ich einige programme starten möchte, auch die synaptic, erjhalte ich diesen error:
<butti> libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<butti> Frickelpit: ich kann nicht mal browser ofnen zur zeit
<Frickelpit> butti: das beantwortet meine frage nicht
<butti> Frickelpit: ja aber deine frage war unprezise
<butti> Frickelpit: was für ppa?
<Frickelpit> spielt das eine rolle?
<butti> ja
<Frickelpit> wieviele PPAs hast du?
<butti> viele
<k1l> ,wf? butti 
<Frickelpit> und alle sind aktiv?
<shetlandpony> butti: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<butti> aber heute habe ich keine ppa benutzt
<butti> shetlandpony: okay, das habe ich zwar schon gesagt aber bitee: 10.04 64bit
<Frickelpit> ,bot? butti 
<shetlandpony> butti: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Frickelpit> butti: sind alle PPAs aktiv?
<tripled1> tach zusammen. hat hier zufällig jemand ahnung von inkscape?
<butti> Frickelpit: nein
<Frickelpit> ,frag? tripled1 
<shetlandpony> tripled1: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<k1l> tripled1: schau mal metafrage nach :/
<butti> lass unsd zum kernproblem kommen
<Frickelpit> butti: das Kernproblem sind wahrscheinlich deine PPAs mit unterschiedlichen Paketversionen
<butti> ivch hatte libstdc++ auf maschine
<butti> Frickelpit: diesmal nicht
<tripled1> okay. meine grafik ist 200 x 200 px groß und gemacht auf einem dina4 format - ich find jetzt aber keinen auschneide-dialog 
<Frickelpit> butti: was macht dich da so sicher?
<tripled1> ich hab mal irgendwo gesehen wie man einfach rechtecke machen konnte und dann irgendwie auf differenz... aber das weiß ich nicht mehr 
<butti> weil ich weiss was ich gemacht habe, und du nicht
<Frickelpit> butti: wenn du es weißt, dann mach es rückgängig und dann sollte es ja wieder funktionieren ;)
<butti> Frickelpit: ich habe nämlich versucht meine lbstdc++6.so wo anders  zu verlinken
<butti> Frickelpit: das gelingt mir nicht sonst wäre ich nicht hier. Und wenn du mir nicht helfen willst, dann lass es
<k1l> tripled1: bei solchen grafik anwender fragen wendest du dich am besten an ensprechenden support, wie den von inkscape z.b.
<Frickelpit> butti: ok, dann weiterhin viel spaß
<butti> Frickelpit: danke für die mühe 
<tripled1> k1l: hab ich versucht aber ich scheine keine schreibrechte bei #inkspace zu haben. jedenfalls bekomme ich immer: cannot send to channel
<k1l> tripled1: dann können da nur registrierte freenode nutzer schreiben:
<k1l> ,nicksetup? tripled1 
<shetlandpony> tripled1: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<tripled1> ah damn 
<tripled1> okay dank dir
<butti> also ich versuche noch mal anzusetzen: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jokrebel> bye
<butti> dies is irgendwie entstanden nach dem ich die libstdc++ symbiolisch woqanders linken wollte. Jetzt kann ich kein programm aufmachen
<butti> aber das rückgeänglich zu machen kann ich auch nicht
<dakira> moin. ich habe hier gerade ein source-paket, welches offenbar schon dafer vorbereitet wurde fuer debian paketiert zu werden (es gibt ein ./debian). wenn ich daraus jetzt einfach und schmutzig (ohne signaturen und so) ein paket erstellen will, wie mach ich das?
<dakira> ah. debuild ;)
<ppq> dakira: am einfachsten und schmutzigsten wäre sicherlich checkinstall :p
<sysdef> noch schmutziger waer nen rpm ziehen und durch alien druecken :)
<dadrc> wenn es zum packen vorgesehen ist, dpkg-buildpackage
<dadrc> hat auch irgendwelche switches, um die signaturen auszulassen
<dakira> ppq: debuild hat gut funktioniert ;) Ich denke mal, dass checkinstall nicht die ganzen pre/post-Skripte aus debian/ ordentlich abgearbeitet haette ;)
<l11> Hallo zusammen 
<l11> Ich habe folgendes Problem ich bin gerade nur auf ner VMWare um hier fragen zu können , ich will umziehen auf ubuntu 10.11 , für meine Daten die unter windows so sind hab ich ne externe festplatte, aber ich würde gerne meine lesezeichen vom firefox mitnehmen ,, wie kann man das machen ? 
<omani> l11: firefox profilordner abspeichern?
<omani> oder firefox's eigene backup lösung nutzen
<l11> ich hab einfach jetzt den default ordner kopiert 
<l11> wo finde ich den hinterher in ubuntu ?
<l11> also den firefoxordner
<k1l> l11: .mozilla in deinem /home
<omani> in deinem home ordner
<LupusE> hi
<fr00d> Nabend!
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange openvpn normalerweise braucht bis er merkt, dass seine Verbindung nicht mehr steht?
<fr00d> Ich hab auf einem Server die IP ändern müssen, den ich per OpenVPN erreichen könnte, wenn er dann mal wieder hoch käme.
<apollo13> brich die aktuelle verbindung ab und starte den vpn client neu
<apollo13> wann die verbindung abbricht hängt von keepalive und ping ab
<fr00d> Das würde ich ja gerne, wenn ich noch drauf käme. :D
<fr00d> Wenn er sich garnicht beruhigt, muss ich halt ins RZ.
<apollo13> das sind alles lokale einstellungen
<apollo13> und wenn du auf den server über ssh nicht raufkommst hast es ordentlich verbockt
<fr00d> Och joa, es ist ne Spielkiste, da isses net so schlimm.
<fr00d> Ich hab nen Fallstrick eingebaut. In einer Stunde startet der Server durch.
<fr00d> Mit den alten IP Einstellungen, danach sollte ich eigentlich wieder drauf kommen.
<matze_> wie kann man denn in openoffice/ libre office im drawer pfeile mit hohlen spitzen zeichnen?
<ppq> matze_: was meinst du mit hohlen spitzen? der normale "blockpfeil" hat doch ne hohle spitze
<matze_> ppq, ah ich hatte nicht bedacht, dass man die linie beim blockpfeil auch auf eine dünne linie machen kann, alles klar so klappts natürlich! danke
<ppq> matze_: ansonsten kannst du auch ne linie machen, rechtsklick, linie, pfeilende, linienpfeil. aber der sieht noch etwas anders azus
<matze_> ppq, da sind zumindest bei mir nur gefüllte pfeile.. oder übersehe ich da wa?
<ppq> matze_: hast du libreoffice 3.4.1?
<matze_> LibreOffice 3.4.4 
<matze_> ppq, blockpfeil kann das, aber der lässt sich nicht so schön positionieren wie die normalen pfeile
<ppq> die kann man doch genau so drehen, verschieben und spiegeln wie andere sachen auch :)
<matze_> ppq, also ich kann blockpfeile nicht so ganz angenehm drehen verschieben usw wie normale pfeile... oder ich übersehe irgendwas
<ppq> matze_: effekte -> drehen -> punkt festlegen -> an den roten dingern anpacken und drehen, so mach ich das immer, gibt's denn noch nen einfacheren weg? :D
<Yoshimo> kann ich meinem Ubuntu beibringen , in bestimmten Funknetzen, wie Uni, Berufsschule und Arbeit sowie zu Hause systemweit für alle Programme inkl Firefox und apt die jeweils passenden Proxyeinstellungen zu verwenden mit Anmeldedaten ohne dass ich das jedes mal von Hand umstellen muss?
<apollo13> wenn du es skriptest ja
<matze_> ppq, naja ausser das mir schonmal der punkt effekte fehlt bzw. ich den nicht finden kann :D  ich komm mir grad echt blöd vor
<matze_> ppq, wir reden schon über den libre office drawer und da über den blockpfeil?
<ghostoverload> hei zusammen.  
<ghostoverload> ich hab da ein problem mit HDMI und sound.   nach 4 tagen googlen hoff ich einer kann mir einen tip geben.
<ghostoverload> das system erkennt die HDMI audio device, aber wen ich über aplay was abspiele kommt nix :(
<ghostoverload> wen ich das selbe über optical mach, geht es.
<chost> Hallo möchte bluray abspielen kann mir jemand helfen ?
<LetoThe2nd> chost: aufgrund der schwierigen rechtslage gibts hier ausser einem verweis auf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD keinen support zu dem thema. danke für dein verständnis.
<chost> oki danke
<ghostoverload> und wie siehts mit mienem audio über hdmi aus ? :D   irgend wer ne ide?
<zi0r> Hallo. Ich habe heute ein update von 11.04 zu 11.10 gemacht (wegen dem unity). Irgendwie ist das aber verbugt. Es wird keine Fensterleiste angezeigt. XChat zum Beispiel: Das Fenster ist nicht maximiert (man kann es auch nicht maximieren). Sowohl die Fensterleiste (wo die schließen, maximiere, minimieren button sind) wie auch die Menüleiste fehlen.
<zi0r> Wenn ich den Dateimamager öffne, ist er etwas zu hoch verschoben. Das Panel verdeckt mir die sicht um ein anderen Pfad eingeben zu können ...
<zi0r> Also das die Menüleiste nun im Panal ist, ist mir klar, aber wo kann ich das nun minimieren?
<zi0r> Schließen, etc?
<steffen__> links in der ecke
<zi0r> nein
<steffen__> du meinst in Unity?
<zi0r> Ja.
<zi0r> genau. Auch wenn ich den filemamager aufmache, fehlt die menüleiste
<zi0r> ähm, die fensterleiste.
<steffen__> bei allen apps die die unified titlebar unterstützen, tauchen dann die icons auf
<zi0r> Auf Screenshots der 11.10 version sind die aber zu sehen.
<steffen__> bei anderen gibt es die herkömmlichen icons in der titelleiste
<zi0r> steffen__, okay, dann scheint das "herkömmlichen icons in der titelbar" defekt zu sein.
<steffen__> du musst aber auch darauf achten, dass das fenster, was du minimieren willst auch fokussiert ist
<steffen__> welche applikation?
<zi0r> xchat, filemanager
<zi0r> steffen__, ich denke, dass ist grundsätzlich
<steffen__> @zi0r: xchat hat noch die alte titel bar
<k1l> zi0r: ist vlt compiz abgestürtzt?
<steffen__> hast du das problem permanent?
<zi0r> steffen__, eben und diese ist nicht da!
<steffen__> im terminal mal: compiz --display :0 --replace & disown
<zi0r> k1l, hmm, immer wenn ich die einstellungen vom Compiz-Einstellungs-Manager ändern will (ein klick reicht) stürzt das Programm ab.
<zi0r> ok
<zi0r> Ach cool, mein Terminal funktioniert auch nicht.
<zi0r> Ich bin mal neustarten
<steffen__> strg+alt+F1
<zi0r> ja, oder so ;)
<steffen__> zurück mit strf+alt+f7
<zi0r> steffen__,  compiz --display :0 --replace & disown    lautet die ganze zeile?
<zi0r> Couldnt open display
<steffen__> zi0r: jup, startet compiz aus dem terminal neu und bindet es nicht ans terminal
<zi0r> steffen__, der meldet mir immer "Couldnt open display"
<steffen__> dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter
<zi0r> spricht irgendwas gegen ein neustart?
<k1l> argh, reconnect. 
<k1l> <k1l> --replace reicht eigentlich. dann vlt mal aufs standard theme stellen. und dann die .xsession-errors mal nopasten in nem pastebin ob da was dazu auftaucht
<zi0r> hmm
<dreamon> Bei sudo apt-get update bringt den Fehler - W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886
<zi0r> Wenn ich ubuntu 11.10 installiert hab, habe ich doch standardmäßig Unity drauf, nich?
<k1l> zi0r:  ja
<zi0r> Gut. Dann wird wohl gnome3 die lösung sein ;)
<k1l> zi0r: unity hat den gleichen unterbau wie gnome3.
<k1l> mach mal lieber ein compiz --restart. stell aufs standard theme. und poste mal die .xsession-errors
<k1l> ,nopaste? zi0r 
<shetlandpony> zi0r: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<zi0r> k1l, :) http://pastie.org/2987271
<k1l> ähh ja, replace. sry
<zi0r> http://pastie.org/2987284 @ k1l  (:
<zi0r> btw. warte mal. da kommt ja noch mehr
<zi0r> k1l, beendet die ausgabe irgendwann mal? Das bleibt bei einem promt stehen, als wäre der befehl noch nicht fertig.
<k1l> strg+c drücken
<zi0r> http://pastie.org/2987295 zimlich viele fehler, hmm? :/
<k1l> welche graka? welcher treiber? treiber wie installiert?
<zi0r> garnicht. das sind die standardsachen nach der installation.
<zi0r> Ich denke intel. Das ist nen Lappi
<zi0r> Naja, machen kann ich es auch nicht, weil sich die menüleiste nichtmehr öffnen lässt.
<k1l> dann mach mal "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" im terminal
<k1l> guck mal ob da fehlermeldungen kommen, vlt ist da beim upgrade was hängen geblieben
<zi0r> Keine fehlermeldung. 0 updates 0 upgrades
<zi0r> nichts war zu aktualisieren und nichts zu installieren.
<zi0r> habs aber auch erst vor 30 min geupdated.
<k1l> zi0r: grafik ist nicht so meine baustelle. versuch mal ob ein zurücksetzen hilft: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Loesungsansaetze
<k1l> direkt dadrüber findest du auch noch wie man untiy zurücksetzt, das würde ich mal nach dem compiz versuchen
<zi0r> danke ür deine hilfe :) Ich veruschs mal
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand wie man bei gnome-shell das Bildschirm Tastatur Icon dauernd einblendet? Ich kann mich oft nicht einloggen ohne eine Externe Tastatur anzuschließen
<k1l> dreamon: der gpg fehler liegt am ppa
<dreamon_> k1l, Hat sich erledigt.. habe da zwei sachen eintragen müssen.. geht wieder.
<butti> guten abend
<butti> ich habe große bitte, kann mir jemand eine file senden: libstdc++.so.6
<butti> ich kann nämlich sie auf eine livecd nicht finden
<butti> jemand der 10.04 betreibt
<LetoThe2nd> butti: packages.ubuntu.com - da suchen und selber runterladen.
<butti> LetoThe2nd: momentan geht das nicht
<LetoThe2nd> butti: weil?
<LetoThe2nd> butti: netz hast du offensichtlich.
<vememas> kennst du das: "apt-file search libstdc++.so.6"
<butti> LetoThe2nd: weil obengenntes file meine programe die mit gcc gebaut worcden sind nicht fährt
<butti> LetoThe2nd: unteranderem auch webbrowser, synaprtic, apt-get
<LetoThe2nd> butti: du sprichst in wirren zunden.
<butti> LetoThe2nd: bin nicht auf witze ausgelegt
<butti> :)
<koegs> sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<LetoThe2nd> butti: ich auch nicht. und ich bin ehrlich gesagt weder kein downloaderservice noch ein supporträtselfreund.
<butti> LetoThe2ndso lange ich das file vermisse, kann ich keine priogram starten
<butti> LetoThe2nd: ich habe darum gebeten, nichts anders
<LetoThe2nd> butti: dann nimm ne live cd, die hast du ja schliesslich auch laut eigenauskunft.
<KojiroAK> butti, wenn du kein Programm starten kannst, wie zur Hölle bist du online?
<LetoThe2nd> butti: dein bitte ist vermerkt, ich habe für meinen teil beschlossen sie nicht zu erfüllen.
<butti> KojiroAK: über console, die geht, wurde awahrscheinlich auch mit anderen compiler gemacht als apt-get oder synaptic
<KojiroAK> butti, dann versuch mal w3m
<butti> was ist das?
<butti> KojiroAK: momentan kann ich auch nichts installieren
<KojiroAK> butti, Browser für die Konsole.
<KojiroAK> butti, die ist in jedem Ubuntu dabei.
<koegs> was fürn verstricktes ubuntu soll das bitte sein?
<butti> KojiroAK: apt-get läuft nicht
<KojiroAK> butti, nix apt-get konsole w3m <url> fertisch.
<butti> koegs: 10.04 bitte
<butti> 64bit habe ich
<butti> koegs: apt-get geht nicht: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open share
<koegs> und wieso hast du diese datei nicht?
<butti> KojiroAK: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open share
<butti> weil ein unfall
<butti> koegs: ein unfal, kinder am werk
<KojiroAK> butti, du brauchst kein apt-get, w3m ist bei Ubuntu dabei.
<Frickelpit> butti: das klang heute nachmittag aber noch anders, da wars ein "woanders hinlinken" der datei
<butti> Frickelpit: das stimmt aber auch unfall war dabei
<butti> Frickelpit: das habe ich aber später entdeckt
<Frickelpit> butti: kleiner tipp, wenn du direkt sagst, was du gemacht hast bevor es zu dem fehler kam, dann kann man dir auch besser helfen
<butti> die datei fehlt, gelöscht
<koegs> und wie soll man die "schicken"? :D
<koegs> hier ist der link, lads dir selber: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libstdc%2B%2B6
<butti> jetzt werde ich mich mit w3m beschäftigen, denn ich nicht glauve das jemand das file sendet
<butti> koegs: danke dir, sehr gut
<koegs> das hättest du auch ohne probleme selber über packages.ubuntu.com finden können
<butti> koegs: ich kenne mich da nicht aus deshalb bin ich hier, was hälst du davopn?
<butti> die file habe ich schon, danke :)
<koegs> dann solltest du lieber nicht mit libs und gcc rumfummeln
<butti> koegs: das kann mann nicht immer kontrollieren ausserdem habe ich auch keine angst vor reparaturen
<k1l> butti: wenn du das nächste mal eine hilfeleistung benötigst solltest du nicht so pampig und aggressiv auftreten. das problem hätte man heute nachmittag schon lösen können aber bei deiner art verliert man die lust.
<butti> und habe auch keine angst um fragen zu stellen
<dreamon> nützt jemand die bildschirmtastatur von gnome-shell .FRAGEZEICHEN.
<LetoThe2nd> lasst es am besten gut sein. alle.
<koegs> ,frag? dreamon
<shetlandpony> dreamon: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<butti> k1l: das ist mir bewusst aber auch ich nicht immer leiden kann, wenn mann hilfe benötigt und nur statt hile das wirklich unefiizienteste ratschläge: lass die finger davon oder sowas
<butti> k1l: das sehe sehr häufig: schau mal in googel oder sowas
<butti> k1l: das kann ich nicht ernst nehmen und blocke ab
<LetoThe2nd> butti: aus.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: auch aus.
<butti> yo
<dreamon> naja. kann mich nicht einloggen, da die bildschirmtastatur nicht aufrufbar ist. muss externe anschiessen pw eingeben, danach kann ich sie dann aufrufen ..
<dreamon> sollte die nicht angezeigt werden, sobald man in ein Eingabefeld klickt
<butti> k1l: ich habe das file in das verzeichnis /usr/lib/ kopiert aber synaptic sagt immernoch: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vememas> kennt sich wer näher mit irc aus?
<butti> k1l: war das falsche verzeichniss
<butti> ?
<butti> LetoThe2nd: schau, ich habe das file in das /usr/lib reingetan aber anscheinend ist es falsch, weil es immernoch das meldet: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<k1l> ,frag? vememas 
<shetlandpony> vememas: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Fuchs> butti: dann schau mal mit ldd wo er es denn erwartet
<Fuchs> butti: oder auch packages.ubuntu.com wo er es denn installieren wuerde
<butti> Fuchs: ok
<LetoThe2nd> butti: *vermutlich* ist der loader config cache oder wie das ding heisst (stichwort: ld.so) hinüber. nein, ich weiss nicht wie man das richtet. nein, ich werde nicht für dich googlen. ja, das musst du selber machen.
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: /usr/lib stimmt schon, imho.
<LetoThe2nd> oder der link ist hinüber.
<LetoThe2nd> aus meiner /usr/lib: http://pastebin.com/xF7byNWX
<butti> LetoThe2nd: scharmant bist du genauso wie ich, danke
<vememas> IRC Profi für kurze privat Audienz gesucht!
<Fuchs> vememas: keine private Audienz, frag bitte hier. 
<LetoThe2nd> butti: wald, hinrufen, hreausschallen und so.
<Frickelpit> vememas: probiers mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, wenns nicht direkt mit ubuntu zu tun hat
<butti> LetoThe2nd: weihnachtsmarkt ist aktueller
<butti> ldd /usr/sbin/synaptic | grep libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.6 => not found libstdc++.so.6 => not found libstdc++.so.6 => not found libstdc++.so.6 => not found libstdc++.so.6 => not found
<butti> leider hat er nichts gerfunden
<k1l> vememas: jetzt gehst du mal oben ins menü und dann auf die netzwerkliste
<k1l> und dann überlegst du mal was dich da anlacht, ob du das nicht änder möchtest
<l11> hi all
<l11> ich hab ein prop mit meinen lesezeichen, ich wollte komplett auf ubuntu umsteigen 
<l11> und hab jetzt die lesezeichen also das firefox profil was ich in win7 hatte auf ne externe festplatte kopert 
<l11> aber irgentwie weis ich nicht so richtig wie ich die hier wieder rein kiege
<l11> kann mir da vll jemand helfen ? 
<l11> und dann wollt ich noch fragen wie die packete heissen wo man den würfel so drehen kann und sich die fenster so nett bewegen wenn man die hin und herzieht ? 
<k1l> ,ccsm? l11 
<shetlandpony> l11: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<k1l> da kannst du den würfel und co einstellen. musst aber sicher erstmal die desktops auf 4 nebeneinander stellen
<ring2> l11, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Datenmigration#Windows-Profil-importieren
<Fuchs> ,compiz? l11 
<shetlandpony> l11, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<l11> danke sehr nett von euch ==) 
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-09
<kaphe> hallo, wie importiere ich denn einen bestehenden EncFS ordner?
<kaphe> den ordner auswählen reicht jedenfalls nicht
<kaphe> obwohl das da als hinweis steht
<bekks> entschlüsseln, mounten
<bekks> das steht im readme.txt oder?
<kaphe> ne
<kaphe> hab da nen interface
<kaphe> cryptkeeper halt
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<kaphe> jetzt soll ich den ort zum einhängen angeben
<kaphe> geht das auf der externen selbst?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<kaphe> 10.04
<kaphe> ok, ich glaub ich habs
<Orcor> kennt jemand ein gutes prog für ebay? habe ubuntu 11.10
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jaolt und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JBidwatcher  z.b.
<Orcor> thx
<bekks> firefox :)
<k1l> das hat die wiki suche nicht ausgespuckt :p
<l11> Guten morgen zusammen, habe mir ubuntu nehmen win7 installiert und würd gern wissen wie ich meine firefox lesezeichen aus dem firefox von win7 hier in ubuntu reinbekomme ? Kann da jemand helfen ? 
<l11> neben 
<l11> ^^
<Orcor> beschreibe mal was hast du genau gemacht
<Orcor> hast du 2 Festplatten 2 Systeme? oder hast du in Ubuntu eine VM mit Win 7?
<Orcor> oder hast du win7 und Ubuntu auf 1 Platte?
<Orcor> na gut da du anscheinend nicht mehr da bist kann ich dir so nicht helfen gute Nacht.
<l11> ich hab einfach ubuntu auf der selben festplatte wie win7 aber nebeneinander nicht auf ner vm 
<l11> hmm keiner mehr da? 
<frank_> guten morgen@ all
<Obscura> morgen^^
<jokrebel> hi
<FUZxxl> jokrebel: Morgen!
<_pingu> ich versuche über den citrix client unter kubuntu 10.04  zugang zu einem Desktop zu bekommen. nachem libXm.so.4 vermist wurde habe ich sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libXm.so.2 /usr/lib32/libXm.so.4 gesetzt und bekomme nun "LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/ICAClient/npica.so [/usr/lib/ICAClient/npica.so: falsche ELF-Klasse: ELFCLASS32]" 
<_pingu> nach dem fehler googeln hat mir bisher nicht wirklich weiter geholfen. manche seiten zeigen: apt-get install libxaw6 jedoch wird das paket bei mir nicht gefunden und ich seh bisher auch nicht den zusammenhang zur fehlermeldung
<geser> hast du ein 32- oder 64-bit System?
<_pingu> geser: 64
<geser> da scheint ein 64bit-Prozess ein 32bit-Plugin zu laden, wenn ich es richtig deute
<_pingu> geser: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libXm.so.3 /usr/lib32/libXm.so.4 gibt zusätzlich zum vorherigen fehler /usr/lib/ICAClient/wfcmgr: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.4: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 aus
<_pingu> hab gerad https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo gefunden. vielleicht arbeite ich das erstmal in ruhe durch
<geser> was ergibt ein "file /usr/lib/ICAClient/wfcmfgr"?
<_pingu> geser: diese datai gibt es nicht. aber: file /usr/lib/ICAClient/wfcmgr ergibt: /usr/lib/ICAClient/wfcmgr: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<geser> sorry, habe mich vertippt; das ist ein 32-bit Programm, deshalb funktionieren die Bibliotheken aus /usr/lib nicht
<_pingu> geser: also ist sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libXm.so.2 /usr/lib32/libXm.so.4 richtig?
<geser> zumindest besser
<joschi> _pingu: die ziffer hinter dem .so ist die ABI-version. wenn du glück hast, hat sich das ABI für diese bibliothek zumindest in den von deiner anwendung genutzten funktionen nicht geändert
<joschi> _pingu: d. h. du kannst es versuchen, aber solltest nicht damit rechnen, dass es funktioniert
<_pingu> joschi: heist das ich brauch eigentlich eine neuere? /usr/lib32/libXm.so.3?
<joschi> _pingu: offensichtlich brauchst du ABI-version 4. ;)
<joschi> bzw. deine anwendung
<_pingu> joschi: im forum hab ich auch verlinkungen zu /usr/lib32/libXm.so.3 gesehen. wo bekomm ich die oder die 4er her?
<joschi> _pingu: von einer neueren version der bibliothek und voraussichtlich nicht für dein ubuntu 10.04
<geser> es gibt ein PPA mit libmotif4 für lucid
<geser> _pingu: versuch mal https://launchpad.net/~ibid-ag/+archive/xm/+files/libmotif4_2.3.3-5ubuntu0.2_i386.deb und es dann wie in der wiki-Seite beschreiben nach /usr/lib32 packen
<shetlandpony> geser's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ne6rr9
<_pingu> Paket-Architektur (i386) passt nicht zum System (amd64
<geser> ist klar, du solltest es auch wie ungefähr mitten auf der wiki-Seite beschrieben vorgehen
<geser> Dem Teil ab dem "Note the not found above. [...]"
<geser> also mit dpkg -x das .deb in ein temporäres Verzeichnis entpacke und die so "entpackten" Libs (aus usr/lib/ im temporären Verzeichnis) nach /usr/lib32 kopieren
<geser> 32bit-Programme unter 64bit-System zum laufen zu bringen ist manchmal etwas schwierig
<joschi> es gibt ja auch eine 64-bit version, soweit ich das unter http://www.citrix.com/English/ss/downloads/details.asp?downloadId=2316611&productId=1689163 sehe
<shetlandpony> joschi's url: http://tinyurl.com/bufhwat | Citrix Systems >> Citrix Downloads >> Citrix Receiver >> Receiver 12.0 for Linux
<es00> nachdem ich mein ubuntu auf 11.10 aktualisiert habe, versucht mein notebook beim start mit dem network zu connecten
<es00> gdm wird nicht gestartet#
<es00> konsolenzugriff ist möglich und voll funktionsfähig .... wie kann cih den xserver zurück setzten 
<handtuch> moin, gibt es consolen browser die js unterstützen ? 
<rumpe1> es00, was genau meinst du mit "zurücksetzen"?
<_pingu> geser: ich bekomm den fehler zwar nach wie vor und nun auch mit diversen anderen, aber ich bekomme nun einen Desktop angezeigt. vielen dank an dich und auch an joschi
<es00> rumpe1,  ich versteh nicht warum der aufeinmal eine netzwerk verbindung vor dem start des xservers will - weil er dies vorher nicht wollte, also muss doch irgend eine datei verstellt worden sein, die ich zurück setzen kann
<rumpe1> es00, vielleicht wird versucht, einer netzwerkkarte eine ip zuzuweisen. Wenn die dhcp-anfragen dann ins leere gehen kann das eine weile dauern, bis der time-out kommt.
<es00> Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<es00> und wie kann ich das abstellen ?
<rumpe1> es00, wie hast du den upgrade durchgeführt? frische installation oder paketverwaltung?
<es00> rumpe1, mein notebook ist wegen leerer batterie aausgegangen ----- kann das die Fehlfunktion ausgelöst haben ?
<rumpe1> es00, während es upgrades? ... durchaus. Aber upgrade über paketverwaltung ist schon vom prinzip her fehleranfälliger.
<rumpe1> es00, das problem is einfach, ob du dich jetzt reinarbeiten willst, um das problem zu lösen (und dann womöglich gleich auf das nächste zu stoßen) oder einfach nochmal sauber installierst.
<rumpe1> es00, zeitlich ist letzteres vielleicht schneller, aber bei ersterem ist der lerneffekt größer ;)
<es00> ein upgrade macht nichts
<es00> rumpe1, meinst du damit eine komplette neuinstallation ?
<rumpe1> es00, ja. Wenn du eine separate /home-partition hast (und backup natürlich), ist das einfach sauberer und schneller.
 * jokrebel_ hat hier eine Festplatte welche seit Jahren nur über Dist-Upgrade hochgezogen wurden und inzwischen im 3 oder 4 PC steckt. (alles _ohne_ nennenswerte Probleme sowohl beim Upgrade als auch beim Umzug in andere PCs)
<es00> ok - ich nehm das rein arbeiten
<es00> bräuchte dafür etwas hilfe
<es00> also startx über konsole funktioniert wunderbar
<es00> wechsel von gdm auf kdm nützt nichts
<es00> will
<es00> immernoch netzwerkverbindung herstellen am start
<jokrebel_> es00: Dein Punkt ist kaputt - der lößt immer ein Enter aus.
<deem> es00: hast du mal ein "sudo apt-get install -f" versucht? wenn dein rechner während eines upgrades ausgegangen ist, wurden möglicherweiße manche pakete teilweise oder gar nicht installiert.
<es00> dieser befhel funktioniert - jedoch sagt er, das ich apt-get sutoremove ausführen soll, wegen 5 packeten
<deem> welche 5 pakete sind das?
<es00> habs ausgeführt und restarte grade
<jokrebel_> oO
<es00> das selbe in grün
<deem> schön wenn man einfach so pakete deinstallier ohne zu wissen, was sie eigentlich tun
<deem> das paketmanagement hats gesagt! das wird schon recht haben!
<deem> m(
<jokrebel_> deem: dem Management wiederspricht man ja auch nicht sonder gehorcht. Das hat immer recht.
<es00> ok
<es00> ich reinstalliere lieber
<es00> hab noch ne frage
<deem> jokrebel_: naja...
<jokrebel_> es00: Lang hast es ja nicht ausgehalten mit "lernen wollen"
<es00> wielang dauert es mit dem befehl dd eine 1 tb platte zu formatieren ?
<deem> lange
<jokrebel_> es00: Mit dd kopiert man. Formatieren tut man anders.
<es00> jokrebel_, hab andere Projekte, die Preorität haben
<apollo13> es00: wie lang dauert es bis du mit einem auto auf 100km/h bist?
<es00> ich formatiere bzw. füll die Platte mit nullen - mit dem Befehl -> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<apollo13> was bringt das wenn du neuinstallierst?
<es00> der ist schon ziemlich lang dabei ....... deshalb meine Frage
<deem> es00: du füllst sie mit nullen, aber formatieren ist was anderes
<jokrebel_> es00: ist trotzdem =|= formatieren
<apollo13> es00: ja nur genausowenig wie du mir sagst wie schnell ein beliebiges auto auf 100km/h ist können wir die sagen wie schnell das geht, hüängt halt stark von der platte ab
<jokrebel_> es00: Und 1TB kann fast Tage dauern
<deem> es00: ausserdem kommt das stark auf deine hardware an. bei ner ssd geht das schnell.
<apollo13> und wie schnell dein system nullen generieren kann ;)
<es00> in der ersten sache gings um mein notebook - in der jetzigen, um eine 1. festplatte im System (PC)
<apollo13> deem: ne TB ssd? das geld hätte ich auch gerne
<fbausch> http://9gag.com/gag/946557
<fbausch> sorry, war nicht geplant
<deem> apollo13: ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass die ssd 1tb hat :P
<bullgard4> K3b empfiehlt mir dringend, das Programm gvfsd-cdda zu beenden, bevor ich fortfahre. gvfsd-cdda steht für »"gnome virtual file system daemon für Compact Disk Digital Audio"«. GNOME Shell 3.2.1 zeigt mir diesen Dämon nicht als Programm an. '~$ ps aux' zeigt aber, daß ein Prozess gvfsd-cdda läuft.  Wer oder was hat das Programm gvfsd-cdda gestartet? Jedenfalls ich nicht explizit.
<jokrebel_> bullgard4: Das wurde vermutlich beim einlegen einer Audio-CD (evtl. von deinem bevorzugten Abspielprogramm) gestartet.
<deem> bullgard4: schau doch mal mit "ps faux" nach. das zeigt dir anhand der striche wer der parent des programsm ist
<bullgard4> jokrebel_: Aha, von Banshee. 
<bullgard4> deem: '~$ps faux' zeigt mir keine Striche an. Ich schließe daraus, daß es keinen Elternprozess für gvfs-cdda gibt.
<leszek> hi
<echo_mirage> ich kann webseiten tracerouten, aber nicht pingen, also auch nicht anzeigen. was kann das problem sein?
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Kennt jemand ein boot image, das ich in Grub einbinden kann, um die Festplatte eines Rechners zu löschen?
<jokrebel> fr00d: Mach das doch einfach von ner LiveCD aus.
<fr00d> Dazu müsste ich ins Rechenzentrum fahren. :(
<fr00d> Ich würde das gerne gleich machen, dann hab ich's hinter mir...
<fr00d> Der Server kann da erstmal stehen bleiben, aber die Daten müssen halt runter.
<fr00d> Ich schau grad mal ob ich irgendwo ein kleines Linux Image finde, das ich in Grub einbinden kann.
<fr00d> Das sollte halt komplett im Speicher laufen, damit ich wirklich die Festplatten vollständig löschen kann.
<jokrebel> fr00d: Puppy läuft glaub ich komplett im komplett im RAM. Aber mit Ubuntu-Support hat das eigentlich gaaarnichts zu tun.
<fr00d> Jop, danke trotzdem...
<nox_cry> hallo 
<nox_cry> ich hab ein kleines problem mit meinem ubuntu
<k1l_> ,wf? nox_cry 
<shetlandpony> nox_cry: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<nox_cry> und zwar:
<jokrebel> ,enter? nox_cry
<shetlandpony> nox_cry: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<nox_cry> ich habe den ati treiber 11.11 installiert und seit dem hängt sich ubuntu immer auf
<nox_cry> das bild wird ganz verzerrt und komische farben sind drinnen
<nox_cry> ich verwende eine amd-e350 cpu mit radeon 6310 graka
<nox_cry> und ubuntu 11.10
<nox_cry> niemand hier, der mir helfen könnte?
<jokrebel> nox_cry: Versuche bitte länger Sätze mit Punkt und Komma und weniger oft Enter-Taste. Danke.
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: du könntest mal noch sagen, wie du den treiber installiert hast.. lsutige querinstallation von irgendwo runtergeladen?
<nox_cry> ich habe es mir dieser anleitung gemacht: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Generate_a_new_.2Fetc.2FX11.2Fxorg.conf_file
<shetlandpony> nox_cry's url: http://tinyurl.com/cw5xmav | Ubuntu Oneiric Installation Guide - cchtml.com
<nox_cry> und den treiber selbst habe ich von amd.de selbst heruntergeladen
<Fuchs> solltest Du bevorzugt nicht, sondern die Paketverwaltung von ubuntu nutzen. 
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: klingt nach ner ziwmlich schlechten idee. was hat dir nciht an dem in den repos angebotenen gepasst?
<Fuchs> ,ati? nox_cry da am besten nachlesen
<shetlandpony> nox_cry da am besten nachlesen, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<nox_cry> problem bei den original repos ist, dass der consolen modus nicht geht, und das system ebenfalls dauernd hängen bleibt
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: nur kann jetzt keiner mehr nachvollziehen an was es denn liegt. bei den originalen könnte man wenigstens noch nach bugreports bzw. bekannten problemen suchen, aber bei ner querinstallation wird sich das keiner freiwillig antun.
<nox_cry> hmm 
<nox_cry> eine frage hätte ich noch: warum trägt dieser irc dann den namen support-channel wenn sich eh keiner um die probleme der user annimt?
<jokrebel> nox_cry: Vielleicht sind ein paar gerade am Recherchieren für Dich und andere haben Dein Problem noch nicht mal gelesen, weil nicht dauernd jeder mitliest hier. Hier bekommst Du _freiwillige_kostenfrei_ Hilfe!
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: freiwilliger support bedeutet, es nimmt sich deiner an wenn er glaubt dir helfen zu können. im gegensatz zum bezahlten support, wo sich jemand deiner annehmen muss. offensichtlich glaubt gerade keiner der anwesenden, eine lösung für dein problem zu kennen.
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: ergo: später nochmal probieren, oder sicherheitshalber mal ins uu-forum stecken. da ist die halbwertszeit einer frage etwas höher.
<leszek> nox_cry: mal grundsätzlich zu den fglrx Treibern von ATI. Die sind meistens Grütze. Die laufen z.B. seit Monaten nicht mit einem neuen X-Server und die Stabilitätsprobleme kenne ich seit 5 Jahren schon
<jokrebel> nox_cry: Und durch das, dass Du nicht den Ubuntu-Way gewählt hast, machst Du Deinen Support nicht gerade leichter.
<leszek> nox_cry: deshalb würde ich dir empfehlen beim freien Radeon Treiber zu bleiben, oder gibts einen speziellen Grund, warum du den fglrx Treiber brauchst ?
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: das kommt noch erschwerend hinzu.
<nox_cry> ich habe es schon mit ein paar wegen versucht, und habe mit dem fglrx treiber die besten resultate bisher erzielt
<nox_cry> welcher treiber ist den standardmäßig in den ubuntu-repos?
<leszek> nox_cry: dann würde ich dabei bleiben
<leszek> lass mal nachschauen
<leszek> nox_cry: 8.881
<nox_cry> ?
<leszek> Die Version des fglrx Treibers in den Ubuntu Repos ist Version 8.881
<nox_cry> ok alles klar, aber ich verwende ja den fglrx
<leszek> nox_cry: Der Treiber den Ubuntu mit dem Kernel mitliefert, also der offene Treiber, ist der Radeon Treiber. Ich hab den hier auf meinem Netbook laufen, und das klappt eigentlich recht gut mit dem. 3D Spiele spiele ich damit ja nicht
<k1l_> und falls es mal wieder um flash geht. es geht nicht besser. wenn es um hd filme geht. hoffen, dass ati treiber liefert, die funktionieren. solange (leider) mit dem freien versuchen.
<leszek> Für Videos, Office und Internet reicht das also. Evtl. müsste man noch das Power-Management einschalten, damit auch der Takt der Karte geändert wird, aber das wars schon. 
<nox_cry> gut, nur bei dem der mitgeliefert wird, belibt im gui mode ebenfalls alles hängen
<nox_cry> *bleibt
<k1l_> nox_cry: http://www.glasen-hardt.de/?p=1439  das kannst du mal probieren
<leszek> nox_cry: bist du dir denn sicher, es liegt am Grafikkartentreiber ? 
<LetoThe2nd> bin ich der einzige, der da gerade nicht 100%ig an der grafiktreiber glaubt? bestätigen dmesg und/oder .xsession-errors denn den verdacht?
<nox_cry> ziemlich sicher
<nox_cry> ich kann in den xorg logs nichts anderes finden, was mich auf fehlerhafte config hinweisen würde
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: wie sicher du bist ist eigentlich unwichtig. hast du belege, oder glaubst du nur? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: *hint* es gibt auch andere programme, die die gui einfrieren lassen.
<nox_cry> ok, und wo kann ich das prüfen, was für den freeze verantwortlich ist?
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: falls es wirklich am grafikkartentreiber liegt, wäre z.b. ein ssh zugriff noch möglich. dort würde man sehen können was da gerade probleme verursacht.
<nox_cry> hab ich probiert, ssh funtzt nicht mehr
<LetoThe2nd> 1:0 gegen grafiktreiber.
<nox_cry> was kann es sonnst sein?
<LetoThe2nd> lief/läuft das system unter anderen distros/früheren ubuntus/windows stabil?
<LetoThe2nd> passiert das aus heiterem himmel? also auch, wenn du einfach dich anmeldest und dann gar nichts tust? nur bei workload? wenn ja, bei welcher?
<LetoThe2nd> welche dateisysteme sind verwendet, und wieviel ram sowie swap hat die mühle?
<nox_cry> ich hab nur ubuntu drauf, aber wenn ich mit ner livedisk von anderen distros boote läufts einwandfrei... es ist leider unterschiedlich wann es passiert, manchmal läufts eine halbe stunden und dann freezt es, manchmal nur ein paar minuten, manchmal wenn ich den updatemanager aufrufe, etc....
<LetoThe2nd> (ich bin nicht mehl übermässig lange da, aber das sind alles fragen denen man nachgehen kann.)
<nox_cry> es kommt ext4 zum einsatzt
<nox_cry> swap sind 8gb
<nox_cry> und ram 4gb
<nox_cry> laut top hat er auch genug ressourcen
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: ein bisschen weniger ENTER würde dir wirklich nicht schaden ;)
<nox_cry> sorry, ich verwende normaler weise kein irc^^
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: sost, ist das ne blanke installation? lustige fremdquellen? macht schon immer probleme, ode erst seit irgendeinem update?
<nox_cry> fremdquellen gibts keine nur ubuntu repos, ne keine blanke, es läuft bacula, samba, mysql, apache und ein paar andere sachen drauf
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: tust du uns mal lsb_release -a und uname -a in ein pastebin?
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: meint "ein paar andere sachen" vielleicht so zeug wie minecraft- oder game- oder ts-server?
<nox_cry> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu, Description: Ubuntu 11.10, Release: 11.10, Codename: oneiric                         uname -a: Linux Dooku 3.0.0-13-server #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 15:09:08 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nox_cry> nene game mäßig läuft nix drauf
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: danke, aber das nächste mal bitte wirklich pastebinnen.
<nox_cry> nur so sachen wie swat
<nox_cry> kann ich nicht, weil es ein anderer rechner ist
<LetoThe2nd> nox_cry: offensichtlich kriegst dus hier rein, also kriegst dus auch in ein pastebin ;)
<MeMyself> Hallo, es gibt so viele ftp server für ubuntu und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden gibt es da so große unterschiede? gibt es einen den fast jeder verwendet?
<nox_cry> proftp
<MeMyself> danke
<k1l_> MeMyself: schau dir die vorzüge an und entscheide doch selbst, was dir wichtiger ist. 
<MeMyself> ich will nur Daten rauf und runterlasen können und ein chroot
<nox_cry> ok leute danke für die paar ansätze, ich muss jz leider weg
<nox_cry> tschau
<koegs> ,vsftp? MeMyself
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber vsftp
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd
<joschi> MeMyself: wobei FTP natürlich am besten funktioniert, wenn man es kurz vor der benutzung durch etwas anderes ersetzt, z. b. SFTP
<MeMyself> joschi: was?
<Drizzto> hiho folgendes Problem. Benutze Ubuntu 11.10 und XFCE und habe bei meinen fenstern keine Titelleiste mehr. 
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Auch nach neuem Anmelden?
<Drizzto> grade neu gestartet ja
<Drizzto> also komplett den ganzen pc
<k1l_> Drizzto: schau mal in die .xsession-errors ,ob da was drin steht zu nem fehler
<duderinho> hellou
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Könntest auch mal testweise einen Neuen User anlegen und schauen ob es dort geht.
<Drizzto> k1l_, da steht einiges drinne aber weis nicht ob das alles was damit zu tun hat auch stellenweise errors
<Drizzto> soll ich sowas mal in ne pastebin packen
<jokrebel> Drizzto: ja
<Drizzto> oki mom
<duderinho> hi, kennt sich hier jemand mit darktable aus?
<bugweiser> Moin
<Drizzto> frag einfach mal
<k1l_> ,darktable? duderinho 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber darktable
<bugweiser> Kann mir jemand sagen, was "rpcbind" ist?
<k1l_> duderinho: hier mal reingeschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Darktable
<duderinho> ja.. schon gelesen.. ich hab es installiert kann auch bilder editieren
<duderinho> ich versuche mich gerade an tethering
<duderinho> nur wenn ich "t" drücke.. geht er zwar in nen anderen modus aber es passiert sonst nix..
<bugweiser> Ich bekomme: Cannot open : "/run/rpcbind/rpxbind.xdr (No such file)
<duderinho> kamera an sich wird aber erkannt (auch von darktable)
<Drizzto> jokrebel, k1l http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404542/
<Drizzto> jokrebel, keine ahnung?!
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Schon mal die visuellen Effekte versuchsweise deaktiviert?
<Drizzto> jokrebel, ehm welchen Display manager nutzt den XFCE? den X11
<Drizzto> weil ich hatte mal grafikprobleme bei gnome da hab ich da den treiber aktuallisiert vielleicht muss ich das hier auch noch tun
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Was für Grafikkarte hast Du denn? Zeig mal ein lspci bitte.
<Drizzto> jokrebel, ich hab dir  nurmal den VGA part raus gegreped http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404547/
<tokam> E: Paket php-pgsql konnte nicht gefunden werden
<tokam> was mach ich da?
<tokam> ahh php5-.....
<nunatak> guten abend! bin grad dabei mein system neu zu installieren, da die alignments der partitionen nicht richtig waren.
<ppq> nunatak: ssd? partitionier mit gparted, dann passt alles automagisch
<nunatak> ppq: über die liveCD nicht?
<ppq> genau
<nunatak> also erst von cd booten und partitionen anlegen?
<nunatak> genau was? mir wurde vor ein paar wochen hier im channel gesagt, die livecd setze schon richtige plattengrenzen
<nunatak> mich hatte nur gewundert, dass sich win7 auf ne primäre, ubuntu aber nur auf logische laufwerke installiert hatte.
<ppq> nunatak: der installer? tut er auch, in aktuellen versionen. aber eben nur bei "geführter" partitionierung, nicht wenn man es manuell im installer macht
<nunatak> deswegen hab ich jetzt alle partitionen nochmal gelöscht und zuerst win7 nochmal neu installiert
<ppq> in dem fall braucht man gparted, oder man macht es manuell richtig ;)
<nunatak> livecd 11.10
<nunatak> was heißt geführte partitionierung?
<ppq> und dass sich ubuntu in eine logische partition installiert und normal und völlig problemlos
<ppq> na, automatische partitionierung des installers halt
<nunatak> ok
<nunatak> von mir aus kann er das automatisch machen, ich will nur die größen der partitionen selbst festlegen
<ppq> machs einfach mit gparted und fertig :)
<nunatak> also dann jetzt nicht "Etwas Anderes" wählen siondern "Ubuntu bene Windows 7 installieren"
<ppq> dann musst du im installer nur noch die mount punkte festlegen
<nunatak> ppq: 
<nunatak> hmm
<nunatak> vielleicht hätte ich das machen sollen. jetzt wurde anscheinend eine partition erstellt. wie groß, keine ahnung
<Amm0n> Drizzto, lief das xfce denn schon mal auf deinem aktuellen system?
<Drizzto> öh schon ne weile her ^
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Was hast Du denn eigentlich gemacht, bevor das Problem auftrat?
<nunatak> nimmt der jetzt etwa den gesamten restlich verfügbaren speicherplatz? 1800 GB
<Drizzto> hab aber grad was gefunden ehm kann das sein sa ich vielleicht bei dem xfwm den treiber auch irgendwie ändern muss?
<Amm0n> Drizzto, meckert xfwm4 wenn du versuchst es manuell zu startenß
<Drizzto> beim restart ja
<Drizzto> (xfwm4:2567): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Drizzto> also wenn ich xfwm4 eingebe
<Drizzto> hab ich mal so beim googlen entdeckt
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Hast Du es denn jetzt inzwischen schon mal mit meinem Vorschlag von 18:14 versucht? Und auf meine Frage von 19:01 hast Du auch nicht reagiert.
<SucheBeratung> gibt es eine möglichkeit verschidene betribssysteme direkt nach dem anschalten aus einer virtuellen maschiene zu starten. ich würde gerne windows 2000 auf einen aktuellen rechner am laufen haben, welches ohne mainbord treiber alle schnitstellen anstrechen kann
<Drizzto> oh tut mir leid ich schaue moment
<Drizzto> jokrebel, ehm gute frage ich mein das war schonmal so und ich bin dann einfach frustriert zu gnome zurück kann dir also nicht wirklich sagen was ich gemacht habe tut mir leid mit dem user das probier ich gleich mal
<jokrebel> SucheBeratung: Windows2000 hat aber erstmal nicht viel mit diesem Ubuntu-support-Channel zu tun. Und auch für Virtuallisierung gibt es eigene Kanäle.
<koegs> SucheBeratung: die möglichkeit gibt es, einfach die doku zu deiner virtualisierungs-software studieren und dann noch nach Autostart für deine Desktop-Umgebung suchen
<Drizzto> jokrebel, bei dem neuen nutzer passt alles also wird wohl an den usereinstellungen liegen -.-
<Drizzto> da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können :D aber ich mein das hätte ich damals auch schonmal probiert und es hat nicht geklappt
<SucheBeratung> ok such mal wo anders, dachte halt hier könnte jdas jemand wissen, wollte mir ne festplatte mit nen paar alten betriebssystemen auf bauen und win2000 halt, weil mein drucker mit den treibern unter ubuntu nur schwarz weiß druckt und die orginaltreiber für 2000 sind. kann man die eigentlich auch unter wine installieren? 
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Nur weil es "damals" so war muss das ja nicht wieder der selbe Fehler sein.
<Drizzto> joa ^^ und wie bekomme ich nun raus welche date ich dafür bei meinem ersten account ich löschne muss
<sdx23> SucheBeratung: Nein. Welcher Drucker genau?
<Drizzto> kann doch eigentlich nur der Display manager sein oder compiz
<SucheBeratung> epson stylos color 660
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Stück für Stück den Inhalt Deines Home rüberkopieren bis der Fehler wieder auftritt. Wäre so vermutlich meine Vorgehensweise.
<Drizzto> oki gute idee
<SucheBeratung> der ist schon etwas älter, hab aber wenig geld und noch nen fetten karton voll patronen zu dem ding geschenkt bekommen
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Oder nach und nach aus Deinem Home die Dir verdächtigen (meist Versteckten) Ordner mal vorsichtig umbenennen.
<Drizzto> ja ich glaub ich versuch mal letzteres
<Drizzto> danach immer am besten ab und wieder anmelden oder
<SucheBeratung> haben compitz und der distplay manager was damit zu tun, ob der in farbe druckt ?#
<Drizzto> nee wohl eher die cups einstellungen
<k1l> SucheBeratung: nein
<nunatak> also ich weiß ja nicht wohin die "geführte" installation jetzt installiert hat, aber grub hab jedenfalls keins, so dass direkt win7 gebootet wird. ich werds jetzt dann doch mit gparted versuchen. mei, wie umständlich.
<k1l> Drizzto: es wird halt entweder was theme mässiges oder nen programm im panel sein etc.
<k1l> nunatak: kommt drauf an, wo du grub2 hininstallierst
<jokrebel> nunatak: Hä?
<jokrebel> nunatak: Und GParted hilft _da_ vermutlich nicht weiter.
<nunatak> das wird doch in der regel bei der installation von ganz alleine installiert, wenn es bereits eine windows installation vorfindet
<bekks> was soll gparted denn an grub ändern?
<k1l> nunatak: grub2 wird immer installiert, weil du sonst gar nicht booten kannst.
<nunatak> bekks: nichts. aber die alignments richtig setzen. ppq sagte vorhin, dass die manuelle partitionierung in der installationsroutine der livecd das nicht richtig drauf hat.
<nunatak> oder wie muss ich die größen berechnen wenn ich das richtig haben will? 1024*die GB die ich will, oder?
<bekks> nunatak: Dann würde ich fdisk benutzen und nicht gparted.
<k1l> nunatak: am einfachsten legst du die partitionen vorher an, dann sind die auch richtig aligned. ud dann musst du in der installation nur noch zuweisen
<nunatak> also für ne 100 gb partition 102400
<bekks> denn in gparted kannst du das auch nicht einstellen.
<bekks> fdisk :)
<k1l> das alignen hab ich auch mit gparted vorher gemacht.
<nunatak> k1l: das mein ich ja. bekks: aber gparted setzt die doch von alleine richtig, oder ist das auch falsch?
<nunatak> ihr empfehlt also, dass ich jetzt ubuntu von livecd starte und dann die partitionen einrichte.
<bekks> nunatak: Da würde ich jetzt einfach k1l und ppq vertrauen.
<koegs> ich frag mich gerade warum man da auf alignment so viel wert legt?
<k1l> nunatak: ja, wenn unten MiB ausgewählt ist, sollte standard sein.
<k1l> koegs: bei ssds bremst das sonst die geschwindigeit. und da für kauft man ja ne ssd :)
<nunatak> koegs: angeblich wirkt sich falsches alignment stark auf die performance aus
<k1l> nunatak: wieviele sollen noch sagen was zu tun ist, bis du mal anfängst? :)
<koegs> gut, dass ich mir keine gedanken darüber gemacht habe und trotzdem keinen unterschied auf der ssd merke :D
<nunatak> ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht, hatte nur die warnmeldung in der laufwerksverwaltung entdeckt und dann danach geschaut. zuvor war mir das "problem" gar nicht bewusst.
<nunatak> k1l: bin doch schon dabei. ;)
<k1l> koegs: macht gparted auch automagisch :) 
<koegs> aso, dann wird es das wohl gewesen sein, k1l
<nunatak> hat die geführte installation wirklich die ganzen 1,8 tb als eine partition genommen. und noch nichtmal eine eigene /home partition angelegt. :(
<k1l> 1,8tb auf ner ssd? hä?
<nunatak> wo hat denn die amerikanische tastatur den schrägstrich?
<nunatak> gparted lässt mich die partition nicht löschen, weil sie gemounted ist. muss also erstmal umounten
<nunatak> und das lässt mich gparted auch nicht
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<bekks> Weil das System ja läuft.
<apollo13> nunatak: bei .
<ring1> nunatak, auf dem <
<k1l> nunatak: live cd booten
<nunatak> bekks: das system was läuft ist das von der livecd
<k1l> nunatak: dann /swap aushängen
<k1l> nunatak: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Alignment  hier hast ud auch nochmal was zum nachlesen
<nunatak> mit swapoff?
<bekks> nunatak: ja.
<jokrebel> nunatak: Warum läßt man das Automatisch machen, wenn einem das dann so nicht passt?
<apollo13> ring1: haha beide falsch, es ist -
<nunatak> ahja. danke bekks
<k1l> nunatak: mensch, einfach in gparted
<k1l> rechtsklick aushängen auf die swappartition ist doch nicht so schwer
<nunatak> k1l: mach ich jetzt auch. ich dachte es geht nicht damit. das mit dem swapoff war mir nicht klar
<ring1> apollo13, nix beide falsch. meins ist richtig: http://www.kachold.de/tastbel.html
<apollo13> ring1: na und was glaubst wollte er? backslash oder slash?
<ring1> apollo13, :) ok
<apollo13> ;)
<ring1> apollo13, lesen hat vorteile
<nunatak> um's nicht wieder falsch zu machen trotzdem die frage. hier werden die größen jetzt in MiB anngegeben. will ich ne 50 gb partition haben, kann ich einfach 50000 angeben. und den 1 MiB der im feld "free space preceding" steht lass ich einfach?
<k1l> nunatak: solange MiB steht ist alles in butter
<nunatak> denn in MiB wären 50gb ja 51200
<k1l> dann hast du halt 49GB oder so
<nunatak> k1l: ok
<nunatak> ja das ist ja wurscht. hauptsache richtig aligned am ende!
<k1l> ja der muss nur auf 4k rauskommen, das liegt klar unter 1m
<nunatak> und im feld " free space following" muss ich gar nix? da steht jetzt 0.
<bekks> Schau Dir halt einfach an, wo die Partition dann liegt?
<LupusE> hi
<bekks> Vorne was frei == nicht am Anfang. Hinten nichts frei == am Ende.
<ppq> gparted macht das wie gesagt automatisch richtig, indem es alle partitionen an 1 MiB-grenzen  ausrichtet
<k1l> nunatak: wenn du so viele fragen stellen willst, willst du sicher erstmal den eben verlinkten artikel lesen, bevor ich hier nen eigenen artikel reintippen muss
<ppq> du kannst das auch gern überprüfen wenn du skeptisch bist: sfdisk -d /dev/sda
<ppq> wenn die partitionsanfänge durch 2048 teilbar sind, ist alles gut
<nunatak> jetzt hat er das feld ausgefüllt. mit den restlichen 1,75 TiB
<nunatak> labeln muss ich nix? / und /home?
<nunatak> das mach ich nachher beim installieren?
<bekks> Das Label ist vollkommen egal.
<nunatak> ok. wieder danke!
 * bekks legt _immer_ ein 256M /boot an.
<k1l> aber warum 1,8tb, dachte das wäre eine ssd
<bekks> Gib einem wenigstens die Zeit zu antworten...
<bekks> nunatak: Es gibt keine 1.8TB SSDs. Was ist das für eine Platte?
<nunatak> 2 TB
<nunatak> aber windows 7 ist auch schon drauf
<k1l> das ist auch keine ssd :)
<nunatak> und die 1 TB sind ja in TiB wesentlich weniger.
<nunatak> die 2 meinte ich
<bekks> Es gibt keine 2TB SSD.
<nunatak> ssd?
<nunatak> hab ich von ssd gesprochen?
<k1l> oben irgendwo, weil da macht das auch sinn mit dem alignen. bei den normalen platten mit 4k sektoren macht das der controller
<bekks> Und ein / mit 1.8TB ist auch Blödsinn :D
<nunatak> k1l: heißt also ich hätte die warnung in der laufwerksverwaltung einfach ignorieren können, weil irrelevant?
<nunatak> bekks: sicher ist das blödsinn. war ja nicht meine idee, sondern die der geführten ubuntu installation. ich dachte es fragt mich zwischendurch noch danach wie groß ich die partitionen haben will
<bekks> Und wie groß hast du nun welche Partitionen angelegt?
<nunatak> ich hatte eigentlich vor jetzt eine 50gb / und 300 gb /home zu machen. der rest wird dann als datenpartition genutzt oder evtl. noch eine andere distribution installiert
<Frickelpit> nunatak: 50 GB sind auch zu viel
<Frickelpit> mit 10 GB kommst du gut aus für /
<nunatak> wiedo hat der mir die partitionen jetzt eigentlich mit sdf benannt. sda,.... wären auch noch frei gewesen
<bekks> nunatak: Kompletter Unsinn meiner Meinung nach :)
<nunatak> Frickelpit: sinds? ich hatte zuvor 100gb und hab gemerkt das is too much. weil nachdem ich eigentlich alle wesentlichen programme installiert hatte waren gerade mal 12gb belegt
<nunatak> vielleicht reichen also auch 20 oder 25gb
<nunatak> bekks: was jetzt genau?
<Frickelpit> nunatak: ich würd nicht mehr als 10 nehmen
<bekks> 256M /boot, xGB swap bei xGB RAM, 20GB /, 20GB /home, den rest für /daten
<nunatak> Frickelpit: aber die 10 hatte ich ja schon voll. und da kommt dann immer nochmal das eine oder andere dazu.
<k1l> Frickelpit: wenn er unbedint will, er ist ja jetzt aligne profi, da kann er nachher noch verschieben wie er lustig ist
<bekks> k1l: :D
<nunatak> wozu die 256M /boot?
<Frickelpit> was macht ihr alle mit euren systemen, dass die soviel speicher brauchen? oO
<bekks> Zum Booten.
<nunatak> ich hab am notebook 20gb /home. die sind ständig voll
<bekks> Frickelpit: Ein komplettes LaTeX mit gut 3GB installieren zB.
<k1l> nunatak: /home ist nicht /
<k1l> ,partitionierung? nunatak 
<Frickelpit> bekks: pff, braucht kein mensch^^
<shetlandpony> nunatak, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> noch mehr zum lesen nunatak 
<bekks> Frickelpit: Ich bin kein Mensch. :)
<nunatak> und da meine daten partition hier auf ntfs formatiert ist, nervt das. weil z.b. viele musiksammlung nicht wirklich gut verwaltet werden kann wenn sie nicht auf einem ext laufwerk liegt
<nunatak> da vergisst amarok immer alles mögliche
<bekks> Das liegt nicht an ntfs.
<bekks> Das liegt daran, wie Du die Rechte darauf vergeben hast.
<nunatak> k1l: ne. /home ist home und / ist root 
<bekks> nunatak: 1209 195549 < nunatak> ich hab am notebook 20gb /home. die sind ständig voll
<bekks> Wenn man nicht jeden Mist in seinem /home speichert, sondern _Daten_ in _/daten_ dann ist /home auch nie voll.
<nunatak> Frickelpit: naja, wenn man genau weiß was man braucht kann man natürlich nur die pakete installieren die man braucht. wenn man nicht so den plan hat geht man halt in synaptic und wählt kile und damit wird dann ein ganzer rattenschwanz an latex paketen installiert. aber 3gb sinds nicht ganz. ;)
<nunatak> bekks: achso. ja das bezog sich wirklich auf die /home. weil du oben geschrieben hast, dass du 20gb /home nimmst
<bekks> Ja, nehme ich auch. Weil ich mehr als einen User auf meinen Systemen habe.
<nunatak> hab mir zwar jetzt auch eine externe platte auf ext formatiert, da ich windows sowieso fast nie benutze und dann lieber platten habe die gut mit linux können, aber bei 20gb müsst ich trotzdem ständig aufräumen.
<nunatak> bekks: macht ja dann bestimmt auch sinn!
<k1l> nunatak: installier was du magst, aber nachher nicht meckern wir hätten es dir nicht gesagt :)
<nunatak> k1l: noch mehr zum lesen. den ganzen partitionierung und alignment kram hab ich mir natürlich alles schon durchgelesen.
<nunatak> vor einigen wochen zwar. aber..
<k1l> nunatak: aber dafür hast du davon nichts gewusst
<nunatak> die infos sind ja auch manchmal irreführend. vor kurzem wurde z.b. noch hier gesagt, die livecd partitionierung würde die sligns von alleine machen. was anscheinend nicht stimmt.
<k1l> mach ich z.b. bevor ich rumfummel. erstmal gucken ob ich noch fit bin im thema.
<nunatak> und nun heißt es: bei meiner platte sind die aligns sowieso wurscht! :)
<bekks> nunatak: Wie hast Du das denn überprüft?
<nunatak> k1l: ist ja auch der sinnvollste weg. ich schau schon auch erst ins wiki und im forum. nur ist das oft für meine eher userhaften kenntnisse auch nicht alles immer verständlich und klar.
<nunatak> bekks: was hab ich überprüft?
<bekks> Das wollte ich wissen.
<bekks> Du redest die ganze Zeit vom Alignment, und ich will wissen wie Du das geprüft hast.
<nunatak> ich habs nachdem ich 11.10 installiert hatte in der laufwerksverwaltung gesehen. rote warnung: falsche aligns neupartitionierung wird empfohlen. daraufhin hab ich dann natürlich erstmal im wiki geschaut was das überhaupt bbedeutet.
<nunatak> das war aber schon vor einigen wochen, ich war bisher immer zu faul die neuinstallation in angriff zu nehmen.
<nunatak> bekks: welchen vorteil hat es eine /boot partition zu haben? schnelleres booten?
<MarkusH> nunatak: du kannst den rest der platte verschlüsseln
<mnass> wie und wo muss man einen öffentlichen schlüssel für ein ppa inportieren?
<ppq> mnass: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<MarkusH> nur als ein beispiel
<nunatak> achso. ja das steht im wiki. wenn man eine verschlüsselte platte hat braucht man boot
<nunatak> aber ansonsten hat das keine relevanz. ok
<MarkusH> nunatak: doch, ich denke schon, dass es da weitere gründe gibt. mir fällt gerade nur keiner ein :D
<ppq> in sonderfällen kann es nützlich sein. wer aber immer nur ubuntu nutzen will und nicht drölf andere sachen laufen hat, braucht keine /boot partition
<nunatak> hauptsächlich ubuntu. aber da ich jetzt ne 2 tb platte drin habe wollt ich mir zur anschauung auch mal ein paar andere distributionen ansehen. dann wären das schon 3 unterschiedliche systeme. wobei windows echt nur im notfall wenn halt irgendein windows programm zwingend ist.
<s_p_a_c_e> Guten Abend! Wine sagt, dass CLSID nicht registriert wurde bzw ist. Was kann ich tun.
<sysdef> im wine channel fragen
<jokrebel> sysdef: schon auf winhq geschaut?
<jokrebel> s_p_a_c_e: : schon auf winhq geschaut?
<jokrebel> sysdef: sry
<sysdef> jokrebel: ich wollte jetzt schon nachschauen ;p
<s_p_a_c_e> jokrebel: nein noch nicht, ich finde die seite ziemlich unübersichtlich....
<bekks> nunatak: Ein separates /boot ermöglicht es Dir noch zu booten und dein / zu reparieren, ohne eine eine Livecd benutzen zu müssen.
<bekks> nunatak: Nimm zum Angucken von anderen Distributionen lieber virtuelle Maschinen.
<nunatak> bekks: ok. 
<MarkusH> bekks: wenn /boot auf einer eigenen Partition ist, kann / doch auch auf einem NFS sein, oder? Bin mir gerade gar nicht sicher :)
<bekks> MarkusH: Du kannst ein System sogar komplett ohne Festplatten betreiben ;)
<MarkusH> bekks: ja, PXE boot, stimmt :D
<diesch> bekks: Ohne / hast du aber nur die kommandos von busybox, das reicht nur in einfachen fällen
<bekks> diesch: Ja, aber es reicht :D
<nunatak> gibts eigentlich konflikte wenn ich mir für einen user mehrere desktopumgebungen konfiguriere?? ich frage weil ich am desktop bisher gnome 3 benutzt habe. jetzt am notebook aber xfce verwende und das auch super finde. 
<bekks> Nein.
<nunatak> ich würde jetzt beides am desktop installieren und dann mache dinge lieber mit xfce machen. ist es dafür sinnvoll einen extra nutzer anzulegen oder kann ich das auch mit einem machen und mich dann jeweils mit der entsprechenden umgebung anmelden.
<jokrebel> nunatak: absolut problemlos möglich.
<nunatak> ok. danke
<diesch> bekks: Kein fsck, kein dd 
<bekks> Kann man alles reinbauen.
<diesch> ist in der initrd aber standardmäßig nicht drin. fsck ist auch im vollausbau nur für wenige dateisystem dabei
<bekks> Im Vollausbau von was?
<diesch> bekks: von busybox
<Drizzto_> gibt es ein tool für die Kommandozeite welches mir ausgibt wie groß ein Ordner und dessen inhalt ist
<sash_> Drizzto_: du -hs Ordnername/
<Drizzto_> danke
<sash_> h für human readable
<sash_> nur -s. wenn du weiter damit rechnen/arbeiten willst
<Drizzto_> nene passt schon :-)
<Drizzto_> hmm ich glaub ich hab nen fehler gemacht
<Drizzto_> ich wollte alle configurationsdateien von einem Profil ins nächste kopieren
<Drizzto_> also hab ich nen Befehl geschrieben der lautet: cp -r /home/name/.* /home/name2/
<Drizzto_> nicht gut oder?!
<bekks> Wieso?
<Drizzto_> naja er brauch so lange
<bekks> Wer sagt denn, dass das nur ein paar Bytes sind?
<Drizzto_> und von dem her was ich mit "du" raus gefunden habe sollten das maximal 10 G sein
<bekks> 10G kopieren sich nicht in ein paar Sekunden.
<Drizzto_> naja mit lange mein ich schon bestimmt mehr als ne stunde
<bekks> Dann guck halt nach, was der so alles kopiert hat bisher.
<nunatak> gabs da nicht vor kurzem für gnome 3 ne ganze latte neuer fensterthemes? vor der neuinstallation hatte ich sie noch.
<Drizzto_> hmm wie geht das denn
<bekks> Drizzto_: mit ls -lha
<nunatak> ahh. ok. nach dem neustart sind sie auch wieder da. ;)
<bekks> Was?
<bekks> Wieso Neustart?
<nunatak> oder abmelden und neu neu anmelden.
<Drizzto_> bekks, dachte eher man kann sehen wo der aktuelle Prozess grad am werkeln ist
<bekks> KAnn man nicht.
<nunatak> und wieso habe ich jetzt wieder eine warnung, dass die partition misaligned ist?
<bekks> Woher sollen wir wissen was du genau getan hast? :)
<nunatak> hm. eigentlich hab ich mich an die regeln gehalten
<bekks> nunatak: An welche Regeln?
<nunatak> die warnmeldung kommt, wenn ich in der laufwersverwaltung das primäre 1,9 TB laufwert anwähle /dev/sda3. wenn ich nur die einzelnen logischen laufwerke wähle erscheint sie nicht
<nunatak> bekks: an eure anleitung meinte ich
<nunatak> hab mit gparted partitioniert
<nunatak> es wurde MiB angezeigt
<nunatak> align ti MiB
<nunatak> hmm
<bekks> Wieso denn 1,9TB auf einmal als eine Partition?
<bekks> Was treibst du denn da? Vorhin hattest du insgesamt nur 1.8TB.
<mus4> Hallo, im aktuellen Ubuntu mit GnomeShell als Desktop, läuft im idle der Prozess Gnomeshell mit 630 MB Speicher. Ist das "normal"?
<nunatak> nein hab ich nicht. aber das wird doch in der laufwerksverwaltung so angezeigt. oben ist erweitert 1,9 TB und darunter sind dann die subsumierten logischen laufwerke angezeigt. 
<bekks> mus4: Zeig uns mal die Zeile aus ps aux, in der man das sieht - bitte :)
<bekks> nunatak: Laufwerkswas? sudo fdisk -l :)
<nunatak> hehe. dann zeigen das die einzelnen apps eben unterschiedlich an. es ist eine 2 gb festplatte. vorne im balken werden die windows partitionen angezeigt. also 195 MB system.reserviert und 107GB NTFS
<nunatak> dann hab ich einen zweigeteilten balken: erweitert 1,9 TB und darunter / und /home /swap und den restlichen nicht zugewiesenen speicher
<bekks> Ich denke es ist eine 2TB Festplatte?
<nunatak> mom..
<nunatak> sagt zumindest western digital
<bekks> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass du da irgendwas grauenvoll falsch gemacht hast :)
<mus4> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/518549/
<bekks> mus4: und ein free -m dazu bitte :)
<nunatak> bekks: pastebin.com/DTBPz2v5
<bekks> nunatak: das ist keine URL.
<nunatak> bekks: sorry http://pastebin.com/DTBPz2v5
<nunatak> habs abgetippt weil anderer rechner
<bekks> nunatak: Da steht doch die Ursache :)
<mus4> bekks: free -m http://paste.pocoo.org/show/518550/
<bekks> mus4: Ich sehe keinen Grund sich Sorgen zu machen. :)
<nunatak> bekks: da steht, partition 3 beginnt nicht an einer physikalischen sektorgrenze
<nunatak> aber woran liegt das. was muss ich beim partitionieren anders machen?
<bekks> Du musst sie an einer Sektorgrenze anfangen lassen.
<nunatak> und wie mache ich das. das hatte ich doch versucht.
<nunatak> indem ich mit gparted partiitioniert habe. ich hatte die sda3 komplett gelöscht und neu angelegt
<bekks> Aber Du hast sie wieder an einem falschen Startpunkt anfangen lassen.
<nunatak> und wie wähle ich den richtigen?
<nunatak> woran sehe ich das?
<mus4> bekks: doch hab sorgen, wenn ich ein paar anwendungen starte fängts zum ruckeln an, darum dachte ich, da gnome das größte stück vom kuchen hat, das evtl da zuviel rumgammelt
<nunatak> muss ich dafür die komplette platte neu partitionieren oder nur die ubuntu partionen?
<bekks> mus4: Keine Sorge - 2GB RAM ist halt nicht _so_ viel.
<bekks> nunatak: "nur" sda3 bis sda7.
<mus4> bekks: ok, danke trotzdem
<nunatak> ja "nur" ;) aber nochmal zurück? wie erkenne ich ob die grenze passt?
<nunatak> muss ich align to cylinder wählen?
<bekks> Ich habeb gparted vor JAhren das letzte Mal benutzt. fdisk :D
<nunatak> gut wenn du mir dabei hilfst. ich hab von fdisk gar keine ahnung. ;)
<bekks> Ich schätze einfach, dass der Startpunkt durch 512 teilbar sein muss.
<nunatak> ich sag dir wenn ich bereit bin...
<bekks> Dann kannst Du das auch mit gparted machen.
<nunatak> muss noch kurz daten sichern, die ich schon wieder rüber geholt habe
<nunatak> wieso?
<nunatak> aha
<bekks> Wieso was?
<nunatak> sorry, hatte den satz zuvor nicht gelesen. mit den 512 teilbar
 * jokrebel fragt sich seit Stunden was das eigentlich speziell mit Ubuntu zu tun hat.
<nunatak> jokrebel: du meinst meine partitionierung?
<jokrebel> nunatak: Jepp
<nunatak> jokrebel: im prinzip nichts. das kann alle systeme betreffen. es geht aber konkret um die ubuntu-installation und daher.... ;)
<bekks> Es geht einzig und alleine um die Partitionierung.
<nunatak> bekks: mit ubuntu-werkzeugen! ;)
<nunatak> bekks: aber ich bin dir trotzdem für deine hilfe dankbar! und für die geduld.
<bekks> gparted ist auf so zienlich jeder Distro verfügbar. Und nu quatsch nicht, partitionier das Ding endlich :)
<nunatak> so. ich hab jetzt vor der sda3 2 MiB unallocated. kann ich die irgendwie mit dem unallocated rest vereinen? und die sda3 kann ich nicht löschen, nur resize/move ist möglich
<bekks> Denk mal drüber nach... nein, kannst Du nicht. Weil sonst die Partition wieder nicht an einer Sektorgrenze beginnt.
<nunatak> ich kann wählen zwischen align to MiB/Cyliner/None
<nunatak> ja ok. aber ich hatte zuvor auch 1 MiB dazwischen. woran kann ich jetzt erkennen bevor ich wieder neu installiere ob das ding jetzt richtig sitzt? gibts da eine möglichkeit?
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l und nachrechnen. :)
<nunatak> ich kann zwar die größe einstellen aber nicht den startpunkt. daher weiß ich auch nicht ob der durch 512 teilbar ist
<nunatak> ahja...ok
<nunatak> nö. 209721342/512=409611,99609375
<nunatak> jetzt müsste ich sie also an den richtigen platz rücken.
<maria-chellini> hi. hab mir grad gphpedit runtergeladen. kann mir jmd sagen wie ich dieses programm als standard für php, css und ini dateien machen kann?
<nunatak> bekks: wenn du das einfacher mit fdisk erklären kannst mach ichs auch gerne damit. in gparted kann ich nur 1 MiB schritte wählen. 
<dadrc> maria-chellini, rechtsklick auf eine Datei der Sorte und einstellen, womit sie geöffnet werden sollen
<bekks> nunatak: Du musst mit fdisk eine Partition anlegen die an einer Sektorgrenze beginnt.
<nunatak> fdisk sagt physical sector size 4096. muss der startpunkt dann nicht dadurch teilbar sein?
<maria-chellini> dadrc - hab ich probiert, da wird das programm gar nicht angezeigt
<nunatak> aber nicht verschieben?
<bekks> maria-chellini: Du kannst dort auch "andere" auswählen.
<nunatak> aber ich kann sie doch zuvor löschen und dann neu anlegen?
<bekks> nunatak: Ja.
<nunatak> oder geht es eventuell wenn ich align to cyliner in gparted wähle und dann über die resize/move funktion
<bekks> nunatak: Probier es aus.
<nunatak> lieber nicht. wenn du mir einen sicheren weg über fdsik erklären kannst. also löschen und dann an sektorgrenze neu anlegen.
<maria-chellini> bekks   auch da erscheint es nicht ;-)
<bekks> maria-chellini: Dann musst du dich dahin klicken, wo du es installiert hast.
<bekks> nunatak: womit du das löscht spielt keine Rolle.
<maria-chellini> bekks   durchklicken is nicht.... ich kann etwas aus der liste wählen oder "online suchen"
<nunatak> mit gparted lässt sie sich aber gar nicht löschen
<bekks> nunatak: Und wieso nicht? Weil swap wieder in Benutzung ist?
<nunatak> nö swap hab ich schon rausgeworfen
<nunatak> ahhh. ich musste swap auch löschen.
<nunatak> ok
<jokrebel> ^^gute nacht
<nunatak> jetzt hatte ich mich grad schon hier: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-delete-a-partition-with-fdisk-command/ zum löschen vorbereitet
<bekks> nunatak: Und? 
<nunatak> dann konnte ich doch mit gparted.
<nunatak> muss ich einem primären laufwerb ein filesystem zuweisen?
<bekks> Hä?
<bekks> Du musst einen Partitionstyp wählen - in fdisk kann man keine Dateisysteme "zuweisen".
<nunatak> naja, wenn ich jetzt sda3 neu anlege. ich werds mal mit gparted versuchen und dann mit fdisk -l sehen ob die grenze nun passt
<nunatak> bekks: ich glaube jetzt hab ichs verstanden. als extended muss ich die sda3 anlegen. und durch 512 teilbar ist's jetzt auch. sehr schön.
<nunatak> ich hoffe das wars jetzt! DANKE!
<MeMyself> Hallo, kennt sich jemand mit postfix intallationen aus?
<beaver74> bestimmt..
<bekks> ,meta? MeMyself 
<shetlandpony> MeMyself: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<MeMyself> Ich möchte alle emails vom system über postfix verschicken weiß aber nicht genau wie ich es konfigurieren soll es sollen alle mails eben an einen anderen mailserver verschickt werden
<MeMyself> und da gibt's verschiedene Konfigurationen internet site, internet site mit smarthost satelite system wa es sicher nicth ist ist local only
<bekks> Kannst Du bitte Satzzeichen benutzen? :)
<MeMyself> okay
<MeMyself> Ich möchte postfix so konfigurieren das es alle emails auf einen anderen server verschickt was ist die beste Lösung? als Optionen stehen Internet Site, Internet mit Smarthost, Satellite System und Local only zur verfügung
<bekks> Internet mit Smarthost würde ich aus dem Bauch heraus sagen.
<MeMyself> ich versuch das mal
<apollo13> bekks: eher satellite
<apollo13> MeMyself: ^
<MeMyself> okay dnn ändere ich das
<nunatak> bekks: ich raffs nicht!
<nunatak> bekks: jetzt ist das schon wieder falsch? ich hatte nachdem ich die partitionen erstellt habe extra nochmal fdisk -l aufgerufen und nachgerechnet. alles hat gepasst. jetzt installiert und als erstes fdisk aufgerufen. und wieder: partition 3 beginnt nicht an einer sektorgrenze. f....
<aanti> guten abend
<aanti> kann mir jemand helfen, den default-entry im grub2 zu ändern ? ich versteh das alles nicht
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-10
<tripled> kann ich im terminal irgendwie eine history der eingegeben befehle sehen?
<bekks> "history" eintippen
<k1l> history eingeben
<tripled> danke
<tripled> kann der auch das datum und uhrzeit angeben?
<ilja> Hi! ich habe ein problem mit meiner GraKa. Grobe Infos: Asus UL50Vg, Nvidia G210M, Ubuntu 11.10. 
<ilja> lspci | grep -i vga    liefert mir:
<ilja> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ilja> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce G210M] (rev a2)
<bekks> ilja: Und wann erzählst Du uns von deinem Problem...?
<sdx23> tripled nein.
<tripled> danke
<ilja> oups sorry
<ilja> also ich wollt die 3d beschleunigung aktivieren um unity zu nutzen
<ilja> aber wenn ich die xorg.conf umgeändert habe ist die gui abegstürzt und ich musste ubuntu neu installieren (da fehlender erfahrung wie man die gui wieder herstellt)
<k1l> ilja: die xorg.conf brauchst du nicht. #
<k1l> ilja: der nutzt den freien treiber, es sei denn du installierst den nvidia treiber aus den quellen
<ilja> bei mir ist der proprietäre nvidia treiber schon aktiviert 
<ilja> nur bei system-information zeigt er mir komischerweise beim reiter Grafik neben Treiber keinen Eintrag an
<k1l> ach das ist so nen dual igp ding?
<ilja> hab auf paar seiten nachgelesen dass es angeblich probleme wegen den zwei graka treibern von intel und nvidia gibt
<ilja> sorry keine ahnung was dual igp heißt
<tripled> weiß jemand welchen schlüssel deja dup bei der verschlüsselten sicherung benutzt? finde am schlüsselbund nur den eintrag deja-dup passwort
<k1l> ilja: hmm, da bin ich auch kein experte. das umschalten klappt wohl nur sehr schlecht. am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du eine im bios ausschaltest und die passenden treiber installierst. bei dem umschalten gibts auch was, ich guck mal ob ich mich noch dran erinner
<ilja> von asus wird so ein "schrottiges" OS mit drauf gespielt: "Express Gate" heißt das und das kann man anstelle der richtigen OS starten (gibts nen extra knopf für)
<ilja> hab gerade im bios geguckt- also iwie hab ich da nix wegen graka gesehen oder ich müsste mir paar bios vids ansehen 
<ilja> hab vorhin die versionsnummer von bios gecheckt - ich glaub das war die 216(?)
<bekks> Glauben ist nicht wissen.
<ilja> ich meine aber dass ich jedes menü durchforstet habe und nix an graka einstellungen gesehen habe (lediglich iwas von intel vmm...)
<ilja> sudo dmidecode -s bios-version 
<ilja> gibt mir aus:
<ilja> 216    
<k1l> ilja: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/bumblebee-gets-a-ppa-brings-nvidia-optimus-graphics-switching-to-ubuntu/   
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/5sugko6 | &#8216;Bumblebee&#8217; Gets a PPA, Brings NVidia Optimus Graphics Switching to Ubuntu
<k1l> ilja: aber da solltest du dich erstmal einlesen wie was wo warum gemacht wird.
<ilja> k1l danke! aber switched die nciht meien nvidia aus-und somit genau das gegenteil was ich erreichen wollte?
<k1l> ilja: wenn du immer nur die nvidia willst, dann stell es im bios um
<ilja> kannst du mir vll noch einen tipp geben was ich eingeben sollte, falls die gui wieder abstürzt? also kommandozeilen angabe für die "systemwiederherstellung"
<k1l> ilja: da gibt es kein ultimates rettungs kommando. das hängt davon ab, was du da gefummelt hats. stell auf nur nvidia, sonst wird das nicht das, was du willst
<ilja> alles klar ich werds mal testen - vielen dank @k1l
<tripled> kann mir jemand erklären was der Dienst: LCDd macht?
<k1l> tripled: hier gibt es hilfe zur selbsthilfe. was hat denn deine recherche bisher ergeben?
<tripled> habe spaßeshalber mal "top" ins terminal geschrieben und da wurde ein prozess von user nobody gestartet
<tripled> und dieser prozess schwankte in der auslastung alle 5 sek. circa
<k1l> tripled: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/LCDd.8.html
<tripled> ah bedankt 
<tripled> ich dachte schon jemand macht alle 5sek screenshorts
<skynix> moin @ all
<Ijon_Tichi1> moin
<Ijon_Tichi1> ich habe gerade ein anderes linux (arch) mit fluxbox aufgesetzt, jetzt wollte ich fragen: welches stück software sorgt bei ubuntu damit die gui in den programmen "gut" aus sieht und nicht so "windows 2000 - mäßig" ?
<koegs> Ijon_Tichi1: du meinst wahrscheinlich Gnome oder Unity, aber für arch bist du hier falsch, kannst mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic nachhaken
<Ijon_Tichi1> ok
<nunatak> moin.#
<werner_> Hallo
<nunatak> auf die gefahr hin hier manch einem an den nerven zu zerren. die partitionierung ist noch nicht beendet. :(
<bekks> Und warum nicht?
<bekks> Gestern sagtest Du, alles wäre in Ordnung.
<nunatak> ich hab da gestern sowas durchgehögehört. alignment  nur für ssd platten wichtig?
<bekks> Worauf willst du hinaus?
<bekks> Hast Du gestern das Ding erfolgreich partitioniert, oder nicht?
<nunatak> bekks: dachte ich auch. das ist ja das verblüffende. ich partitioniere mit gparted und prüfe danach mit fdisk. rechne sogar nach, durch 512 teilbar. alles ok.
<nunatak> dann installiere ich, wähle die erstellten partitionen in der installation aus, verteile / und /home installieren
<bekks> Also hast Du es nach der Partitionierung nicht geprüft.
<nunatak> und dann geh ich nach der installation in die laufwerksverwaltung oder rufe fdisk -l auf und wieder erscheint partition sda3 startet nicht an der sektorgrenze.
<werner_> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Befehle: sudo find /opt/lampp/htdocs -type d -exec chmod o+rx {} \;  und sudo find /opt/lampp/htdocs -type f -exec chmod o+r {} \; rückgängig mache, sodass es so ist, als hätte ich sie niemals eingegeben?
<nunatak> doch nach der partitionierung!
<nunatak> vor der installation
<nunatak> klar hab ichs geprüft
<bekks> werner_: kann man nicht.
<nunatak> wäre ja schön doof wenn nicht
<bekks> nunatak: und wie? mit fdisk -l
<werner_> bekks, hmm?
<nunatak> bekks: ja
<bekks> werner_: Die Antwort auf deine Frage ist "nein".
<bekks> nunatak: Und fdisk -l sagte es wäre alles ok?
<nunatak> die laufwerksverwaltung steht in der livecd auch gar nicht zur verfüfung. und gparted zeigt das nicht an
<werner_> bekks, warum kann man das nicht wieder zurücksetzen?
<joschi> werner_: bekks meint eigentlich „Die Antwort auf deine Frage ist "Restore aus deinem Backup"”
<bekks> werner_: Weil das system nirgends speichert, wie die Rechte denn vorher waren, bevor Du sie zerschossen hast.
<nunatak> ja. fdisk zeigt keinen fehler und selbst wenn ich die startposition der sda3 manuell nachrechne komme ich auf ein durch 512 teilbares ergebnis
<werner_> joschi, hab keine :/
<nunatak> die müssen bei der installation nochmal verrückt werden.
<nunatak> anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären
<bekks> nunatak: Das glaube ich nicht.
<joschi> werner_: wenn du dir die rechtemasken aller dateien, die du verändert hast, gemerkt hast, kannst du sie auch manuell zurücksetzen.
<werner_> bekks, naja, da gebe ich ja meinem User zugriffsrechte darauf. Vorher muss es ja so gewesen sein, dass der root nur drauf zugreifen konnte.
<joschi> werner_: aber automatisch geht das nicht
<bekks> nunatak: Mach die Partitionierung nochmal neu, und nopaste VOR der Installation ein sudo fdisk -l
<nunatak> aber ich hab jetzt dreimal versucht. einmal align to MiB. dann align to Cylinder (zumindest die erweiterte sda3)
<nunatak> einmal mit formatierung während des installationsvorgangs
<nunatak> einmal ohne
<bekks> nunatak: Anschliessend nimmst Du eine alternate cd, und installierst damit.
<nunatak> ok. danke, dass du noch geduld mit mir hast! ;)
<bekks> werner_: Nö, muss es nicht. Du hast rx für _alle_ User gesetzt.
<werner_> joschi, aber die dateien sind doch außerhalb des home. Also möchte ich es rückgängig machen, dass mein Benutzer drauf zugreifen kann (was der befehl ja macht).
<bekks> werner_: Nein, der Befehl macht das NICHT.
<nunatak> kann es helfen zuerst nur die erweiterte partition anzulegen und die logischen laufwerke erst während des installationsvorganges?
<werner_> bekks, ach mist. Ich dachte das wäre 100% rückführbar. Xampp deinstallieren und wieder installieren löst das Problem?
<bekks> werner_: Der BEfehl setzt alle Verzeichnis auf rx für _alle_ und alle Dateien auf lesbar für _alle_.
<joschi> werner_: dann entziehe "others" eben wieder alle rechte. aber das macht nicht unbedingt "rückgängig", was du zuvor gemacht hast
<werner_> Och man, dabei wollte ich nur xampp installieren und von einem verlinkten home verzeichnis auf htdocs zugreifen können.
<bekks> Wieso installierst Du nicht Apache, PHP und MYSQL so wie im Wiki beschrieben?
<werner_> bekks, naja, xampp ist zimlich konfortabel. Ein befehl um alle sachen zu starte, die ich brauch.
<bekks> Es ist kein bisschen komfortabel. Man kann ja nicht mal auswählen welche Apache-/PHP-Module mit dabei sein sollen.
<werner_> bekks, die installation vom xampp ist auch im wiki beschrieben ;)
<nunatak> bekks: kann es helfen zuerst nur die erweiterte partition anzulegen und die logischen laufwerke erst während des installationsvorganges?
<werner_> bekks, die wahrheit ist: Ich hab es schon mit Apache probiert. Als ich aber wieder versucht habe, den htdocs Ordner für meinen Nutzer freizugeben, scheiterte es wieder.
<koegs> nunatak: welches ubuntu installierst du eigentlich und wie schaffst du es immer, dass die paritionen nicht aligned sind?
<nunatak> koegs: das frage ich mich auch. ubuntu 11.10 64 bit livecd
<bekks> nunatak: Nein. Nimm fdisk zum Anlegen der Partitionen, und anschliessend eine Alternate CD. Bei der _weiß_ ich, dass die die Partitionen nicht neu anlegt.
<nunatak> ich hab eigentlich nichts verbrochen
<nunatak> die platte ist bzw. sie war vor wenigen wochen fabrikneu
<bekks> werner_: Wenn es schon an solchen Dingen scheitert, macht es Xampp kein bisschen anders.
<koegs> bekks: beim normalen installer, wenn man die partitionen einfach nur "zuordnet" wird da auch nix verändert...
<bekks> koegs: Den habe ich nur noch nie gesehen :D
<koegs> bekks: deswegen die info :)
<nunatak> zuvor hatte ich auch ein dualsystem mit windows 7 und ubuntu. da hatte ich nie probleme damit
<bekks> nunatak: Nu red nicht, mach.
<nunatak> bekks: ....
<bekks> Sonst sitzen wir in drei Stunden immer noch hier, ohne dass du angefangen hast :)
<koegs> ich empfehle eine lokale LUG für die installation :)
<koegs> offenbar bist du damit überfordert, nunatak
<nunatak> koegs: grmmmllll!
<nunatak> also hier erstmal nur die erweiterte partition. keine fehlermeldung, startposition durch 512 teilbar: http://pastebin.com/5qReVGEU
<nunatak> jetzt noch die logischen laufwerke oder die besser während der installation machen?
<bekks> Was sagte icch vorhin?
<koegs> [10:04:24] <+fn'bekks> nunatak: Nu red nicht, mach.     
<nunatak> bekks: oh. hatte ich überlesen, war zu sehr beschäftigt. sorry... kommt gleich. dann muss ich die alternate cd aber erstmal runterladen und brennen.
<bekks> Das beantwortet deine Frage jetzt nicht.
<bekks> 1210 100313 <+bekks> nunatak: Nein. Nimm fdisk zum Anlegen der Partitionen, und anschliessend ...
<bekks> DAS beantwortet sie...
<bekks> nunatak: In welcher Gegend findet man Dich eigentlich...?
<nunatak> ja ich weiß. las ich gerade. 
<nunatak> wohnhaft meinst du?
<bekks> Ja.
<nunatak> köln, wieso?
<nunatak> willste vorbei kommen zum frickel=
<nunatak> :)
<bekks> Wenn Du zahlst, komme ich auch vorbei. Ansonsten hat Köln aber durchaus gute LUGs.
<nxthor> Aachen auch für den Notfall :)
<jokrebel> hi
<koegs> nxthor: quatsch :D
<nunatak> ich meine, ich stell mich vielleicht jetzt ein bisschen dämlich an damit aber so ganz der honk bin ich auch nicht. ich sollte so ne partitionierung schon hunbekommen.
<koegs> nxthor: bin wieder weg, flug erwischen, kannst ja mal beizeiten in #ubuntu-de-offtopic vorbeischauen :)
<nxthor> überlege gerade ob ich deinen nick nicht woher kenne :)
<koegs> nxthor: kennst du, KaWo2, Golfgott und so muss jetzt aber echt und #ubuntu-de-offtopic wäre dann angemessener
<nxthor> CU
<nunatak> bekks: beim aufrum von fdisk /dev/sda um die partition vorzunehmen bekomme ich diese meldung: http://pastebin.com/RcGyU670
<nunatak> könnte durchaus was mit dem problem zu tun haben.
<bekks> Ja, also nimm 4096 statt 512. Dann löst Du dieses Problem.
<nunatak> und die partition mit fdisk -e anliegen? für erweiterte part..
<nunatak> ??
<nunatak> oder -ne?
<bekks> Quatsch.
<nunatak> http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Fdisk
<nunatak> ahso ok.
<bekks> sda3 löschen, neu anlegen, anschliessend darin erweiterte partitionen anlegen.
<nunatak> bekks: ok. bei default setzt fdisk die startposition genauso wie gparted. ich hab sie verschoben so dass es auf 4096 passt
<nunatak> den letzten sektor auch auf 4096 passend setzen?
<bekks> Ja.
<nunatak> nochmal ne kurze frage: sinnvollerweise die gesamte verbleibende platte auf eine erweiterte oder lieber nicht? ich hatte mit zuvor nur einen teil davon angelegt, um eventuell weitere primäre laufwerke für andere distris zu haben. du meintest zwar gestern, testen besser in ver VB.
<nunatak> aber trotzdem vielleicht nich alles auf eine partition, oder?
<bekks> Ja, alles für die Erweiterte.
<bekks> Und wie ich gestern sagte, benutzt Du lieber virtualbox zum testen neuer Distros, also lässt du auch keinen freien Platz auf der Platte übrig.
<nunatak> bekks: ok. :)
<bekks> Ob du da anschliessen neben /, swap und /home nur noch /daten anlegst oder auch noch /virtualbox ist vollkommen egal.
<nunatak> bekks: ok. jetzt steht da wieder Command (m for help). heißt die partition ist erstellt, oder was muss ich jetzt wählen? w write table disk and exit?
<bekks> Guck doch mit p nach...
<nunatak> sorry, dass ich jeden schritt nachfrage, aber ich wills nicht nochmal vermurksen. und fdisk hatte ich zuvor noch nie benutzt. außer um mir den table anzeigen zu lassen eben
<nunatak> ja, da wird sie jetzt angezeigt. jetzt direkt die logischen laufwerke erstellen oder das dann über die alternate cd machhen?
<bekks> Die Frage hast Du vorhin schonmal gestellt, und ich habe sie auch wieder beantwortet.
<bekks> Und wenn Du die Änderungen vor dem Beenden mit w nicht speicherst, sind die Änderungen danach wieder weg.
<nunatak> bekks: das dacht ich mir. die mehrzahl vor partitionen lässt schließen, dass ich es gleich machen soll ;)
<bekks> ?
<nunatak> [10:03] <bekks> nunatak: Nein. Nimm fdisk zum Anlegen der Partitionen, und anschliessend eine Alternate CD. Bei der _weiß_ ich, dass die die Partitionen nicht neu anlegt.
<bekks> Ja, dann mach :)
<nunatak> ich bin am rechnen. imuss ja erstmal die sektoren auf meine gewünschte partitionsgröße in GB umrechnen
<nunatak> ich verlasse mich mal hierdrauf: http://www.umrechnung.org/masseinheiten-datenmenge-umrechnen-bit-byte-mb/datenmenge-filegroesse-speicherplatz.htm
<shetlandpony> nunatak's url: http://tinyurl.com/2kkuhb | Datenmenge umrechnen - Bit, Byte, KB, MB, GB, TB - Umrechnung.org
<nunatak> 1 sektor 512 byte
<bekks> 4096.
<bekks> Hast Du doch gerade bei fdisk benutzt, weil Du eine Warning erhalten hast.
<nunatak> also gb in byte umrechnen und dann durch 512 teilen. und dann durch 4096 teilbar machen um physikalische grenzen zu haben?
<nunatak> ok. 4096
<bekks> Wieso erst durch 512 teilen und dann durch 4096?
<nunatak> naja, da steht "sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<bekks> Du weisst schon, dass 4096 durch 512 teilbar ist, oder?
<nunatak> also stimmt beides irgendwie.
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Du sollst 4096 nehmen - sagte Dir die Warnung vorhin doch.
<nunatak> aber für die logischen partitionen rechne ich jetzt trotzdem meine gewünschte GB größe in byte und dann durch 4096 teilen?
<bekks> s/trotzdem//
<shetlandpony> bekks, can't find 'trotzdem' in your last line, sorry
<nunatak> bekks: ich weiß, aber das macht ja bei der umrechnung einen gewaltigen unterschied. nicht dass hinterher meine partitionen viel zu klein sind
<bekks> Das macht genau _gar keinen_ Unterschied. Denn die _Größe_ berechnest Du mit groesse_in_bytes/1024/1024/1024 = groesse_in_gb und die Sektorgrenze mit groesse_in_bytes/4086
<bekks> s/8/9
<nunatak> also ich will 30 GB für /(root) das sind 32212254720 byte / 4096 = 7864320. so groß mache ich nun die partition? ;)
<bekks> Nein... denk mal drüber nach.
 * bekks hält die Linux User Group für den besten Weg
<nunatak> bekks: bin doch schon fast soweit! ;)
<nunatak> nach deiner rechnung oben stimmt mein ansatz aber: sektorgrenze berechne ich mit größe in bytes/4096. damit komme ich dann auf die 7864320
<nunatak> wenn ich da jetzt nen groben denkfehler begehe, bitte hilf mir. ;)
<jokrebel> nunatak: "bin doch schon fast soweit" … wenn ich mich recht erinnere tust Du da schon seit gestern rum hier.
<nunatak> jokrebel: naja, eben. darauf bezogen bin ich fast fertig! :D
<nunatak> geschlafen hab ich zwischendurch auch noch!
<nunatak> bekks: muss ich denn jetzt für jede logische partition die start und endpunkte auch durch 4096 teilbar halten? in einem linux forum hab gestern zu dem thema gelesen, dass es besser sei die partitionen ohne gaps dazwischen anzulegen. wenn ich mich an die teilbarkeitsregel halte hab ich aber immer lücken dazwischen.
<nunatak> bekks: keine lust mehr? kann ich verstehen. aber noch zwei kleine hinweise, dann schaff ich das mit den logischen laufwerken. 
<jokrebel> .oO( Und außerdem hat es noch immer erstmal nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun )
<nunatak> jokrebel: pssst! den support gibts nunmal hier! ;) bekks kann ich dich irgendwo flattrn? 
<nunatak> jetzt hab ich grad eine partition erstellt die endet bei: 217587712. für die nächste partition wird mir als start aber wieder 209721344 angeboten. wie kann das?
<nunatak> also irgendwas war an meiner größenberechnung falsch. statt 30gb hatte ich jetzt nur 3,75
<jokrebel> nunatak: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=de da findet sich auch was über "Lage der Partition". Was machst Du da eigentlich für nen Hype draus?
<nunatak> jokrebel: ich mach keinen hype, ich will nur endlich passende partitionen haben. hatte bisher noch nie probleme damit. und anscheinend ist es ja wirklich ungewöhnlich, weil fast alles sagen, die livecd bzw. gparted würden das von allein richtig machen. in meinem fall anscheinend nicht. was vielleicht an meiner platte liegt, keine ahnun.
<nunatak> danke für den link!
<nunatak> jokrebel: wobei bekks ja meinte ich soll es mit fdisk machen
<werner_> Re
<nunatak> bekks: ?
<werner_> Ich habe mir nun Apache + php + mysql installiert. Ist es da notwendig, die Dienste vor dem herunterfahren zu beenden und beim anmelden zu starte oder passiert das automatisch?
<nunatak> bekks: noch hier?
<werner_> nunatak, :)
<nunatak> werner_: ;)
<werner_> alle wollen immer bekks
<werner_> Der sollte sich mal als öffentlich Einrichtung anmelden.
<nunatak> hehe
<jokrebel> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jokrebel> ,geduld?
<shetlandpony> Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<nunatak> gibt aber auch andere kompetente supporter hier!
<werner_> jokrebel, ;)
<werner_> Schadet es, wenn ich den apache & Co. Dienst per Herunterfahren beende oder macht der das locker mit?
<sash_> werner_: Sollte automatisch Funktionieren.
<werner_> Danke :)
<sash_> Nein, das macht nix aus. Beim Herunterfahren werden generell alle Dienste beende.
<sash_> Du kannst aber auch einstellen, dass der nicht automatisch startet.
<sash_> ,Dienste? werner
<shetlandpony> werner, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<nunatak> wenn ich meinen endpunkt so lege, dass dieser durch 4096 teilbar ist, muss ich zwangsläuftig, wenn nicht end- gleich startsektor sein soll (was wahrscheinlich nicht so günstig wäre), für den start der nächsten partition eine größere lücke lassen um die teilbarkeit wieder zu erreichen. dadurch entstehen zwischen allen logischen partitionen lücken. ist das wirklich sinnvoll? oder sollte vielleicht das plattenende kurz vor dem nächsten 
<nunatak> teilbaren sektor liegen?
<werner_> ok. Dann erspare ich es mir, für apache, php und mysql nen start und stop script zu schrieben bzw. die befehle auswendig zu lernen ;)
<Applesouce> Hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Notebook. Ich habe Ubuntu neu installiert und jetzt funktioniert das WLan in meinem Notebook nicht mehr, obwohl es vorher prima ging
<werner_> Ach, eine Frage hab ich ja noch :) Bei Unity gibt es ja eine "Schnellstartleiste" links am Desktop. Diese blendet immer wieder aus. Kann ich es einstellen, dass die immer stehen bleibt? Hab eh ein Widescreen und dieses auf und zu nervt.
<werner_> Also sodass die immer sichtbar ist.
<MeMyself> weiß jemand wo openssh sein logfile für falsche authentifizierenden hat? fail2ban erkennt nicht alle Fehlversuche in der auth.log muss man vielleicht das loglevel bei sshd erhöhen?
<jokrebel> werner_: Einfach die Fenster weit genug weglassen von linken Rand?
<werner_> jokrebel, das kann man bestimmt irgendwo einstellen. Wenn ich die fenster maximiere, will ich die doch nicht immer auf die richtige größe verschieben.
<bullgard4> Applesouce:<ubottu>	Applesouce: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beaver74> nunatak, habe eure Diskussion nicht verfolgt.. ist dir diese Seite bekannt und kann evtl. helfen? http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Partition_Alignment
<nunatak> beaver74: danke. ja die hatte ich mir schonmal angesehen, als mir das problem vor einigen wochen erstmals aufgefallen ist.
<beaver74> jo, die klärte einige Fragen, die ich hatte
<nunatak> im prinzip hab ich jetzt meine partitionen gemacht, micht stören nur die lücken dazwischen. wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt, dass die egal sind bin ich zufrieden.
<beaver74> warum du diese Lücken hast.. ist mir nicht klar. Wenn die erste Partition bei 2048 beginnt, sollten die folgenden doch passend liegen? Habe mich da aber selber noch nicht wirklich mit auseinandersetzen müssen.
<nunatak>  ja die beginnt mir 2048. angelegt von windows
<nunatak> wobei ich mich gerade frage ob das für meine platte richtig ist
<nunatak> denn das wäre nach den logischen sektoren für 512
<nunatak> fdsik sagt mir, dass ich meine platte nach physikalischen sektoren auf 4096 partitionieren sollte
<nunatak> wenn das so ist, hat windows mit der installation die grundlage für all meine probleme bereits gelegt
<k1l> nunatak: hast du die partitionen mit gparted angelegt und auf MiB gestellt?
<nunatak> nur wenn ich jetzt mit meiner extended platte an einer richtigen grenze beginne, dann müsste ich doch die logischen partitionen passgenau nebeneinander legen können. anscheinend aber nicht
<nunatak> k1l: das habe ich gestern versucht. ohne erfolg
<nunatak> jetzt mach ich es auf bekks empfehlung mit fdisk
<k1l> nunatak: was heisst hier ohne erfolg?
<nunatak> und fdisk sagt wenn es öffne ich solle nach physikalischen grenzen partiitionieren
<MeMyself_> Ich hab in der sshd config das loglevel auf erbose gestellt aber fail2ban erkennt ca nur jedes dritte mal das falsche Passwort eingeben als falsch kann man da was einstellen?
<k1l> ist denn das win auf der platte auch aligned?
<nunatak> k1l: d.h. dass ich die partitionen angelegt habe, dann mit fdisk -l geprüft habe und keine fehler angezeigt wurden
<beaver74> nunatak, ein Ausschnitt aus obiger Seite: "Die erweiterte Partition (in diesem Beispiel /dev/sda2) ist nicht auf 1 MiB ausgerichtet - dies ist allerdings auch nicht nötig, da diese nur als Container für die logischen Partitionen dient und die logischen Partitionen selbst schon auf 1 MiB ausgerichtet sind. "
<nunatak> daraufhin die installation über die 11.10 64bit livecd und nach der installation melden fdisk und die laufwerksverwaltung wieder flasches alignment. das ganze gestern 3x nacheinaner
<nunatak> beaver74: ok. dann waren anscheinend all meine neupartitionierungen fürn arsch und umsonst?.
<nunatak> wenn es wurscht ist on die erweiterte partition richtig liegt.
<beaver74> ich kann es dir nicht wirklich sagen..
<beaver74> afaik muss die erste Partition passen, die Folgenden werden dann korrekt ausgerichtet
<k1l> nunatak: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Alignment
<k1l> jetzt setz dich mal hin und LIES DEN ARTIKEL!
<beaver74> :)
<k1l> du kannst doch nicht noch ne woche im dunkeln stochern und wir hören hier nur hat nicht geklappt und hab keine ahnung.
<k1l> wenn allerdings windows schon schief drauf ist ist klar, dass da gemeckert wird. aber dann musst du erst mal windows richten
 * jokrebel muss jetzt sowieso los. Könnt ruhig noch weiter Partitionieren <gdr>
<nunatak> k1l: ich weiß es ja nicht. aber in dem link ist der start auch bei 2048. aber dort wird gesagt, dass das für die logische sektorengrenzen von 512 richtig ist.
<k1l> nunatak: m(
<nunatak> fdisk startet bei mir mit dieser meldung: pastebin
<nunatak> http://pastebin.com/RcGyU670
<k1l> du sagst du wüsstest was du da machst. weisst aber nichtmal, warum du alignen willst?
<nunatak> k1l: wieso weiß ich das nicht? ich will es, weil ich die warnmeldung sah und dann beim nachforschen darauf kam, dass falsches alignment die performance stark beeinflusst
<k1l> nunatak: weisst du denn was das problem bei den 4k platten ist?
<k1l> du hast nämlich immernoch nicht den artikel gelesen.
<k1l> nunatak: hier: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Partition_Alignment    falls du dich an dem ssd beim anderen artikel gestört hast
<beaver74> nunatak, paste mal bitte 'sudo fdisk -l -u /dev/[DEINE PLATTE]' - bin nur neugierig und würde sie gerne mal sehen
<k1l> lass ihn erstmal lese und verstehen, was er da eigentlich fabriziert. bevor er noch nen tag im dunkeln rumstochert.
<nunatak> wieso dem artikel nach müsste es ja automatisch auf die 4096 byte ausgerichtet werden und mit 2048 auch der richtige anfang gestezt sein
<k1l> nunatak: ja für die ubuntu partitionen, die du mit gparted anlegen solltest und dann bei der installation einhängen solltest. was da dein win gemacht hat weiss hier keiner
<nunatak> ok. aber die warnmeldung bekomme ich in ubuntu. und wenn ich hierfür die erweiterte platte richtig starte müsste es doch egal sein, wie die windows partition liegt, oder?
<nunatak> beaver74: bisher sieht das so aus: http://pastebin.com/YNKHKyEr
<beaver74> jo
<nunatak> k1l: also doch alignment auf 1 MiB und mit 512 als grenzen? 
<nunatak> daraus soll man schlau werden. 
<k1l> nunatak: du hast das problem dahinter immer noch nicht geblickt oder?
<k1l> die festplatten werden anders gebaut als früher und haben jetzt 4k große sektoren
<k1l> dein system rechnet aber noch mit 512 großen sektoren.
<nunatak> das problem, dass nach außen 512 emuliert werden intern aler 4096 genutzt wird
<nunatak> ja
<k1l> das steht in jedem artikel ganz oben in der erklärung
<nunatak> ja ich weiß
<nunatak> das las ich ja
<k1l> ja also. deswegen die ausrichtung an den 4k sektoren
<nunatak> und als lösung wird dann ein alignment auf 1 MiB genannt
<k1l> ja weil 2048 mit 512byte der seltoren genau 1MiB ergibt.
<nunatak> dann stimmt es doch was windows gemacht hat
<k1l> ja die platte sieht so gut aus
<nunatak> und war es dann eventuell auch in ubuntu richtig. ich hatte die warnung ja für die erweiterte partition erhalten. unten in dem artikel steht, dass diese falsch aligned ist, was aber egal sei, da die logischen richtig darunter liegen.
<nunatak> hätte ich mir das also alles sparen können und jetzt wieder auf die partitionierung meiner livecd vertrauen?
<k1l> leg doch einfach jetzt die partitionen an, an MiB ausgerichtet.
<k1l> dann musst du die in der installation nur noch einhängen und fertig
<nunatak> ok. und ich werde hinterher wieder die gleiche warnmeldung in der laufwerksverwaltung haben, diese aber ignorieren. puhhhh..und dafür der stress und die strapazierung eurer nerven hier?
<nunatak> sorry dafür
<eric__> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 11.10 und einer Intel-Mobile-4 Notebook Grafikkarte. Ubuntu verwendet immer nur den VESA Treiber und das mit der falschen Auflösung. Kann mir da jemand helfen ?
<nunatak> aber das ist dann für eher unbedarfte user echt verwirrend, wenn sowas in der laufwerksverwaltung und bei fdisk auftaucht. 
<beaver74> nunatak, "[...] a standard hard drive should have a logical blocksize of 512 bytes and a physical block size of (as mentioned twice) 4096 bytes." http://www.johannes-bauer.com/linux/wdc/?menuid=3
<beaver74> das "Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes" verwirrte mich ein wenig, scheint aber ok zu sein
<nunatak> beaver74: ja. durch 512 sind jetzt auch alle startpositionen teilbar
<beaver74> und die restlichen Startsektoren liegen alle auf einen durch 2048 teilbaren Bereich, sieht imho gut aus
<k1l> nunatak: 2048 nicht 512
<nunatak> http://pastebin.com/aUWbdZ4W
<nunatak> k1l: auch das
<nunatak> nur nicht immer durch 4096
<nunatak> da kommt manchmal was mit x,5 raus
<nunatak> aber das scheint dann ja wurst zu sein
<beaver74> nunatak, muss jeder selber wissen, aber SWAP ganz ans Ende der Platte zu legen würde ich nicht tun
<nunatak> vorher hatte ich immer mit den 4096 gerechnet, weil das als die größe der physikalischen sektoren angeben wurde.
<nunatak> beaver74: weshalb?
<nunatak> ok, kann ich noch ändern. darauf soll es jetzt auch nicht mehr ankommen
<nunatak> soviel ich da jetzt schon hin und her gelöscht habe
<nunatak> also swap als erste?
<nunatak> danach würde ja auch noch einiges kommen. es sind ja noch immer etwa 1,6 tb nicht zugewiesen
<beaver74> nunatak, da die Platte dort am langsamsten ist.. und du so nicht so einfach in der Lage wärest deine Datenpartition aufzuteilen, falls gewünscht, ohne SWAP verschieben zu müssen (was aber auch nicht wirklich schwierig ist).. mir käme es auf die Performance an
<k1l>  /swap braucht man bis auf suspend gar nicht meht
<k1l> *mehr
<nunatak> deswegen läge die swapp auf diese weise eher in der mitte irgendwo
<k1l> wer im laufenden betrieb swappen muss ist eh aufgeschmissen.
<beaver74> nunatak, das bisschen 8G kannst auch gut direkt nach / anlegen.. 
<nunatak> mein swap wird eigentlich nie genutzt
<nunatak> nur wenn irgendwelche anwendungen bugs mit der speicherverwaltung haben
<k1l> beaver74: vergleich mal hdd speed und ram speed. da darf man nicht auf swap setzen.
<nunatak> beaver74: joa
<beaver74> k1l, ja, schon klar.. da die Platten am Ende häufig aber nochmal nur halb so schnell wie am Anfang laufen.. finde ich eine Position weit am Anfang schon ganz gut.. 
<beaver74> aber sooo wild ist das nicht, stimmt schon
<k1l> beaver74: ich hab gar keinen swap mehr, seit jahren. bei 4G ram macht das auch keinen sinn mehr
<nunatak> am ende ist das ja nicht wie gesagt. da sind noch immer über die hälfte der platte nicht zugewiesen
<eric__> Hallo, habe ein (Anfänger?)Problem mit Ubuntu 11.10 und der Einstellung des Grafiktreibers- im Moment läuft nur Vesa. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen oder mir sagen wo ich am besten nach Hilfe frage?? Danke.
<Fuchs> eric__: hier, aber da solltest Du dann schon ein bisschen mehr Details rausruecken
<Fuchs> eric__: z.B. wissen wir nicht einmal, was das nun fuer eine Graphikkarte ist
<eric__> Fuchs: laut lspci Intel Mobile 4, Kerneldriver i915, der VESA Treiber meldet einen Intel Cantiga. Ist ein Samsung P510 Klapprechner
<Fuchs> heh, okay, bei den Intels sollte eigentlich der mitgelieferte Treiber genommen werden. Darf man mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log  in einem pastebin sehen? 
<beaver74> nunatak, ah, ok.. das hatte ich übersehen, mir stach nur die 300G Partition ins Auge
<quaxi> moin! ich habe ein kleines problem auf kubuntu 10.04 mit qt-anwendungen. Die schrift erscheint viel zu groß, obwohl ich sie mit qtconfig kleiner eingestellt habe. bei anderen anwendungen wie firefox erscheint sie in der richtigen größe. Auch im titel der qt-anwednung ist die schriftgröße noch richtig. Kann mir jemand bitte bei diesem problem helfen?
<beaver74> nunatak, finde es optisch einfach schöner.. die Systempartitionen am Anfang zu haben, und dann erst die Datenpartitionen.. das macht aber auch jeder wie er mag
<nunatak> letzte frage (hoffentlich): sollte ich die partitionen beim installieren nochmal formatieren oder nicht? damit auch diesmal alles richtig ist. ;)
<eric__> Fuchs: Unter http://pastebin.com/u3KzgEu5
<nunatak> beaver74: stimmt, das argument macht sinn. so hab ich darüber noch nicht nachgedacht. ;)
<beaver74> nunatak, mach einfach :) ob du jetzt nochmal formatierst ist vollkommen egal, mal abgesehen von den paar Sekunden die die Installation länger dauert
<Fuchs> eric__: hrm, der scheint da durchaus zuerst zu versuchen den Intel Treiber zu laden. Welche Probleme hast Du dann mit dem verwendeten Treiber? 
<Fuchs> eric__: ansonsten kannst Du auf eigenes Risiko auch ein ppa probieren, z.B. https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<Fuchs> wenn das die Sache nicht verbessert: mit ppa-purge wieder entfernen
<eric__> Fuchs: Die Auflösung passt nicht, Compiz mag nicht (das ist aber eher nebensächlich), Videos gehen (aber langsam), die Helligkeitseinstellung funktioniert nicht. Den aktuellen intel-treiber 2.17 habe ich sogar schon installiert. Aber X verwendet eben dennoch nur den VESA Treiber... 
<Fuchs> eric__: wie hast Du diesen installiert? 
<nunatak> naja, vielleicht habe ich durch all das wenigstens ein bisschen was über fdisk und partitionierung gelernt. ;)
<nunatak> danke bekks, koegs, k1l, beaver74, jokrebel, ....!
<eric__> Fuchs: mit add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver und apt-get update/upgrade ...
<Fuchs> hm
<beaver74> nunatak, viel Spaß mit deinem System
<Fuchs> eric__: kann natuerlich sein, dass die spezifische Hardware, die Du da hast, nicht vom Treiber unterstuetzt wird
<Fuchs> eric__: ein Bug Report auf launchpad mit dem Graphikkartenteil von lspci -vvv  kann da nicht schaden
<nunatak> ich werd natürlich gleich als allererstes wieder fdisk -l aufrufen. um zu sehen ob wieder alles beim alten ist. ;)
<eric__> Fuchs: Ist das denn tatsächlich ein Bug? Ich hatte vermutet, ich muss in irgendeiner xorg.conf Datei den Treiber aktivieren oder sowas... Gibt ja auch keine Fehlermeldung oder sowas - X nutzt einfach nur VESA
<Fuchs> eric__: bei Intel eben eigentlich gerade nicht
<beaver74> nunatak, imho kannst du das Aufteilen deiner Platte künftig auch direkt in der Installationsroutine erledigen, ein fdisk -l kann dann ja nochmal zum prüfen in einer weiteren Konsole abgesetzt werden
<eric__> Fuchs: und dass es ein Problem mit den verschiedenen Anschlüssen ist ? Ich hab rechts noch einen VGA Ausgang und einen HDMI - X -configure fand auch 3 Screens - aber wieder nur VESA
<nunatak> beaver74: das hatte ich ja zuerst auch so gemacht. dann kam allerdings diese warnmeldung, die mich als hardwaretechnischen horst natürlich stark irritierte vor allem weil ich dann davon las, dass das stark die performance beeinträchtigt
<Fuchs> eric__: X -configure ist schon mal eher schlecht, kannst Du schauen, ob Du eine xorg.conf hast, und wenn ja: -> pastebin
<beaver74> :) die Meldung hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch stutzig gemacht.. naja, jetzt haben wir ja beide gelernt ;)
<eric__> Fuchs: ich hab keine gefunden. nur unter /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ liegen ein paar Trümmer - da ist aber nur das Touchpad drin.
<Fuchs> die kannst Du ignorieren
<Fuchs> genommen wird nur /etc/X11/xorg.conf und xorg.conf.d/* 
<eric__> Fuchs: gibts vielleicht einen noch neueren Treiber (ausm git oder so)?
<Fuchs> gibt es schon, xorg(-edgers) ppa zum Bleistift, aber das wuerde ich mir persoenlich nicht antun
<Fuchs> da es eine eher aeltere Karte ist, gehen wir glaub ich mit "neuer" in eine falsche Richtung
<eric__> Fuchs: dann vielleicht einen älteren treiber ?
<Fuchs> gaebe es, aber ich wuerde vor dem Basteln einen Bug Report aufmachen, 
<Fuchs> die Chance, dass jemand die Hardware und somit das Problem kennt, ist da groesser
<eric__> Fuchs: Den bugreport unter bugs.gentoo.org oder direkt beim Treiberentwickler ?
<eric__> Arhm ... bugs.ubuntu.org
<Fuchs> eric__: aeh? Gentoo? 
<Fuchs> eric__: launchpad 
<eric__> ah
<nunatak> nur so zur info: alles wie zuvor. Die erweiterte Platte ist nach wie vor misaligned by 1024 bytes.
<nunatak> tja
<beaver74> nunatak, was ja, wie wir beide jetzt wissen, vollkommen egal ist
<nunatak> schön wärs das gestern schon gewusst zu haben.
<beaver74> so ist das nun mal mit dem lernen ;)
<nunatak> wobei ich fast dachte, dass es diesmal nicht erscheint, da ich diese partition ja jetzt mit fdisk extra so erstellt habe, dass sie passt. hmmmm
<nunatak> wäre jja immerhin ein kleiner erfolg gewesen. wenn auch anscheinend unerheblich.
<beaver74> nunatak, dann hätte imho zwischen der letzten primären Partition und der Erweiterten eine kleine Lücke sein müssen, was aber nicht nötig ist, da ja die logischen Partitionen in der Erweiterten ausgerichtet sind
<Haasee> Tag zusammen. An meiner Anmeldeseite kann ich, neben xubuntu, was ich standartmäßig nutze, noch Ubuntu 2d wählen. Wenn ich das starte startet die Unity-oberfläche. Wie kann ich die deinstallieren ohne mein xubuntu zu gefährden?
<distly> wie kann ich am besten alle dateien anzeigen lassen  und dabei sollte die orderstruckur gut ersichtlich sein
<k1l> distly: alle? ls -alR    aber das macht eine seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange liste und übersichtlich ist das nicht.
<distly> k1l: danke mithilfe von > ausgabe kann ich die im editor gut anschauen. 
<distly> k1l: sieht ganz gut aus thx
<bekks> Welchen Sinn hat es, sich eine Liste mit 500.000 Dateien anzugucken? :)
<hdp> Unterhaltung an verregneten Wochenenden.
<sash_> tree find ich übrigens besser
<bekks> find ist auch super. :)
<distly> bekks: ich muss gerade alle daten vom nas runter kopieren (3.5tb) da ich das dateisystem wechseln muss, falls was verloren geht, kann ich das so sehr schnell abgleichen ;)
<distly> sash_: tree geht genau so gut thx
<bekks> distly: Das macht keinerlei Sinn mit so einer Dateiliste.
<distly> bekks: geht nur darum falls was verloren geht, seh ich da relativ schnell was ich vorher alles hatte
<bekks> Und genau das geht nicht damit. Denn mit ls -l ... kriegst Du beim Diff auch Unterschiede angezeigt, wenn sich nur das Datum geändert hat. Vollkommen nutzlos also.
<bekks> Da nimmt man lieber rsync zum Abgleich.
<distly> bekks: ok, ich schau mir das mal an, thx
<eshtpc01> hi, wie kann ich nachprüfen, welche architektur von ubuntu (32 oder 64 bit) ich installiert habe ??? (nicht welche der prozessor hat)
<hdp> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-version-ermitteln-32-oder-64-bit-1/
<bekks> uname -a
<eshtpc01> danke
<eshtpc01> ich hab 64 bit installiert (wie gewollt) - mein bios zeigt an, das es 8 gb ram erkennt - mein ubuntu (11.10) zeigt jedoch nur 3,7 (also 4 gb) an - kann mir jemand helfen ?
<k1l> zeig mal nen "uname -a" und ein "free -m" im nopaste bitte
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal diese Ausgaben: lsb_release -a; uname -a; free -m
<bekks> ,nopaste? eshtpc01
<shetlandpony> eshtpc01: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<eshtpc01> jo moment
<eshtpc01> http://pastie.org/2995929
<k1l> hmmm
<eshtpc01> ich finds sehr merkwürdig, dass das bios die 6gb erkennt und ubuntu nicht
<eshtpc01> 8 gb nicht 5
<eshtpc01> 6*
<k1l> jetzt so ins blaue würde ich sagen lade mal den aktuellen kernel durch die updates. vlts ists nur nen kernel bug
<eshtpc01> ok - thanks
<Funfood> hier ists eh zu bewölkt
<Minipluto> wie kann man im Notfall einen Prozess ausbremsen (also ihn möglichst nicht killen), der so viel Ressourcen verbraucht, dass das System so gut wie gar nicht mehr reagiert?
<ThreeM> mit nice?
<ThreeM> damit kannste zumindest die priorität des prozesses herrabsetzten
<bekks> nice und ionice
<Minipluto> supi danke
<Minipluto> ok ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Performance wegen Swapping runter gegangen ist, weil meine Platte extrem langsam ist… eigentlich habe ich auch genug RAM drin aber ich habe gerade in Matlab ausversehen einen Vektor mit extrem kleiner Schrittweite angelegt, der insgesamt 4GB (RAM+SWAP) verschlungen hat *G*
<Dennis84> hoi
<Dennis84> ich habe folgendes problem: mag ubuntu auf einer sd karte installieren über pxe-boot
<Dennis84> beim installieren bzw der partitionierung kann er die swap partition nicht erstellen
<Dennis84> auch swapon manuell streubt sich mit: invalid argument
<Dennis84> hat jmd eine idee woran das liegt?
<Julian92> Hallo, kennt sich hier wer ein klein wenig mit yad (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/yad) aus?
<nunatak> gibt es eigentlich irgendeine möglichkeit zwei im konflikt liegende libraries trotzdem zu installieren. 
<ring0> Julian92, stell am besten deine konkrete frage
<apollo13> nunatak: gehts etwas konkreter? denn sonst ist die antwort einfach ja
<apollo13> obs dann so funktioniert wie du willst ist ne andere frage^^
<nunatak> die library libGLEW.so.1.5 wird von verschiedenen anwendungen benötigt. (OpenGL) da ich ein 64-bit system habe bräucht ich für ein programm die kompatibilitäts-version dieser lib. libGLEW.so.1.5:386. 
<Julian92> YAD hat die Option --image, um Bilder in die grafischen Dialoge einzubinden. Diese sind aber immer enorm riesig (Originalgröße). Es gibt sicherlich irgendwie die Möglichkeit diese zu Skalieren, ich finde sie aber nicht. 
<apollo13> die 32 bit libraries liegen eh wo anders, also kein konflikt
<Julian92> Naheliegend: Ich verkleinere die Bilder einfach mit gimp, dann brauch ich sie mit yad nicht zurechtzuformen. (gelöst..)
<nunatak> aber ich kann die library nicht installieren, ohne dass die andere deinstalliert würde und damit eine ganze reihe anwendungen.
<k1l> um welches programm handelt es sich denn da? vlt gibts da ja schon was
<MM_> Hallo
<nunatak> ein spiel. pioneer. ein opensource remake von elite II frontier. ;)
<nunatak> ich hatte es auch schonmal laufen. ich weiß aber nicht mehr ob das mit gnome 3 war oder noch zu gnome 2 zeiten
<nunatak> im channel des spiels konnte auch noch niemand helfen
<k1l> nunatak: schau mal ob dir das hier zusagt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816894
<nunatak> hatte ich schon. konnte aber darin bisher nicht die lösung finden.
<nunatak> aber vielleicht waren meine versuche des kompilierens auch fehlerhaft.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Pioneers  hier ist eine anleitung mit weiterer  anleitung in der kopfnote
<nunatak> nee, das ist ein anderes pioneer. hab ich vorhin auch schon versucht
<nunatak> das wiki meint die siedler von catan. ;)
<es00> wo kann man zoom in und zoom out per tastenkombination in gnome (ubuntu 11.10) einstellen ?
<k1l> ,ccsm? wuerde ich jetzt mal tippen es00 
<shetlandpony> wuerde ich jetzt mal tippen es00: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<es00> thx k1l und shetlandpony 
<sebix> Wie lässt sich Pulse neu starten?
<Fuchs> pulseaudio -k 
<Drizzto> kann mir jemand verraten wie ich bei XFCE meine audioausgabe auf den HDMI anschluss umschalte
<Fuchs> pavucontrol 
<Drizzto> console?
<Fuchs> nicht zwingend
<Fuchs> ist eine GUI Anwendung
<Drizzto> wo find ich die denn oder muss ich die erst mal runterladen?!
<Fuchs> da solltest Du im besten Falle HDMI als Ausgabegeraet haben, dann kannst Du einzelne oder alle Streams da hinschieben
<Drizzto> oh fein :-)
<Fuchs> gib es in einer Konsole ein, dann sollte er Dir das Paket sagen
<Fuchs> das funktioniert nur, wenn die HDMI Soundkarte (ist ein eigener Soundchip) als solche erkannt worden ist
<Fuchs> aber das siehst Du dann
<Drizzto> ja mit gnome ging das noch einfach :D bzw direkt
<Drizzto> also erkannt is das teil
<Drizzto> danke Fuchs sieht gut aus probier ich nachher mal aus
<Fuchs> gut :) 
<jokrebel> hi
<MarkusH> nabend jokrebel 
<seven_> hi, wie installiere ich am besten zlib, gibts da ein package?
<jokrebel> seven_: Was ist das für ein Programm?
<k1l> seven_: apt-cache search -suchwort-
<seven_> jokrebel: ein eggdrop script
<jokrebel> aha
<k1l> eggdrop script? seven_ das ist was anderes als du denkst
<sash_> Zlib is a general-purpose, patent-free, lossless data compression library which is used by many different programs.
<k1l> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zlib  hier mal zum nachschlagen
<jokrebel> k1l: Danke
<seven_> Fehlermeldung -> Cannot find zlib or trf package! Gzipped url queries will not be used.
<seven_> trf hab ich überhaupt noch nie gehört :(
<k1l> seven_: eggdrop und deren scripte haben doch sicher ne readme, wo die abhängigkeiten drinstehen :)
<jokrebel> seven_: Vielleich kommen wir ja schneller weiter, wenn Du erzählst was Du eigenlich grade vorhast und machst.
<seven_> k1l: leider nein :(
<seven_> jokrebel: es ist ein script, welches die webseiteninformation über einen trigger ausspuckt
<k1l> seven_: welches ubuntu? welches scipt genau?
<seven_> k1l: ubuntu 11.10, http://ereader.kiczek.com/ereader/eggdrop/ Webby
<k1l> seven_: dann hau den typen ma an, was der genau braucht
<seven_> k1l: hmm.. werd ich machen :)
<jokrebel> seven_: Oder hier vielleicht? http://www.eggdrop.ch/texts/eggdrop/
<diesch> seven_: Du brauchst vermutlich tcl-trf 
<seven_> diesch: Danke, tcl-trf ist installiert
<seven_> jokrebel: das hier? -> Brauche ich wirklich einen Eggdrop?
<diesch> seven_: und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht?
<jokrebel> seven_: Nein, hab ich nicht speziell gemeint, aber vielleicht kann ja diese Seite weiterhelfen.
<seven_> diesch: nein, aber ich weiss auch nicht genau was das script benötigt. alles wild kreuz und quer installieren möcht ich auch nicht 
<jokrebel> seven_: Da bist Du doch aber IMHO schon mittendrüber.
<diesch> seven_: Ich kann TCL nicht wirklich, aber so wie ich den Code verstehe, will das Skript entweder ein TCL lib namens trf oder eine namens zlib
<seven_> wie gesagt tcl-trf ist installiert aber zu zlib hab ich keine Idee :(
<seven_> jokrebel: ok, tcl-trf hab ich kreuz und quer installiert :P
<diesch> seven_: Scheint ein bug zu sein: "package require Trf" in tclsh sagt "couldn't load file "/usr/lib/tcltk/Trf2.1.4/libTrf2.1.4.so": /usr/lib/tcltk/Trf2.1.4/libTrf2.1.4.so: undefined symbol: MD2_Update"
<jokrebel> .oO( mit Ubuntu-Support hat das aber garnichts zu tun und irgendwelche make-scripte werden auch nicht supportet eigentlich ) 
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht.
<seven_> diesch: danke, was genau fang ich jetzt damit an ?
<diesch> seven_: trf funktioniert nicht, ein zlib-Packe ist nicht zu finden...  entweder du versuchst, eines von beiden von hand zu installieren, oder du suchst dir ein anderes skript
<diesch> seven_: Ich habe unter https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tcltrf/+bug/902645 mal einen bug zu tcl-trf deswegen angelegt
<seven_> oh, danke für die Info !
<seven_> so, ich geh jetzt mal pennen, vielen Dank diesch !
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-11
<freeman_> nabend leute könnt ihr mir mit meinem lenovo t510 laptop weiterhelfen, kriege das mit ubuntu 11.10 und den Nvidia Treibern nicht auf die Reihe
<freeman_> kriege immer folgenden fehler: ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<freeman_> wenn ich das dann laufen lassen startet der xserver gar nicht mehr :-(
<MarkusH> freeman_: hast du dir schon diesen artikel durchgelesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<freeman_> ok danke lese es mir mal durch
<alex2> Moin! Ich betreibe einen Ubuntu Lucid Server mit dem Kernel von Oneric. Leider hab ich festgestellt, dass "chrony" in Lucid nicht den 3er Kernel unterstützt.
<alex2> Wäre es eleganter den chrony selber zu kompilieren oder das Paket aus dem oneric zu nehmen?
<MarkusH> alex2: das sauberste wäre den kernel aus lucid zu nutzen ;)
<alex2> MarkusH: klar, aber bei dem habe ich stabilitätsprobleme mit btrfs...
<MarkusH> alex2: versteändlich, btrfs war damals auch noch nicht stable
<k1l> und ist es immernoch nicht wirklich.
<MarkusH> k1l: +1
<alex2> jep, ist aber deutlich besser als im lucid kernel
<MarkusH> wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen: Warum btrfs?
<MarkusH> solangees kein fsck dafür gibt ist die verwendung unangebracht
<alex2> MarkusH: primär wegen checksumming.
<MarkusH> jedenfalls auf serversystemen
<alex2> naja, das ist nur eine externe platte die damit bespielt ist.
<MarkusH> und warum nutzt du nicht ntpdate statt chrony?
<alex2> MarkusH: bei ntpdate stirbt tendenziell der dovecot weg mit "time just moved backwards"
<MarkusH> hmm, da kann ich jetzt nix mehr zu sagen :)
<MarkusH> dann würde ich versuchen chrony aus den sources selbst zu bauen
<MarkusH> ist sauberer als aus oneiric zu backporten
<alex2> MarkusH: ok, ich bau es dann mal aus den sourcen
<bullgard4> Wie kann man bei K3b Version 2.0.2 beim Auslesen einer CD den Defaultwert des Ziel-Ordners von ~ umstellen auf einen anderen Wert?
<appleslave666> guten morgen
<appleslave666> wie kann ich tx-power umstellen ohne iw?
<bullgard4> Wie kann man bei K3b Version 2.0.2 beim Auslesen einer CD den Defaultwert des Ziel-Ordners von ~ umstellen auf einen anderen Wert?
<jokrebel> Hi
<CasW> Hallo jokrebel
<Drizzto> jokrebel, habs jetzt aufgegeben nach der lösung für mein Rahmenproblem zu suchen -.- arbeite jetzt einfach mit nem neuen Konto falls du dich noch errinerst
<Drizzto> und guten morgen :-)
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Auch gut.
<Drizzto> joa hatte da eh nichts drinne was ich zwingend brauchen .... also an userdaten alles andere kann ich mir eh so ziehen
<dreamon> Ich habe Probleme mkv, vobs usw abzuspielen. Meistens hängt sich der Player auf. vlc, videoplayer(totem), smplayer. Ich vermute ein codec problem.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Welche codecs? Woher hast Du die und wie installiert? 
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das ist eine Uralt installation.. Hab seither an den Codecs nie was gemacht.. nur Updates bis 11.10 gemacht.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Player mal übers Terminal starten und "Hänger" provozieren
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was weder die Frage nach "woher" noch nach "wie installiert" beantwortet.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Streng nach wiki versteht sich -> sudo apt-get install libxvidcore4 gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Gut. Aber eben nicht "selbstverständlich"
<dreamon> Der spielt gar nix mehr ab.. hab Totem gestartet und einen Film reingezogen, dann kommt kein Bild und Totem läuft nur noch in Zeitlupe(bedienung) bild schwarz
<jokrebel> dreamon: Irgend ein Update gewesen, welches vielleicht nicht suaber durchlief? (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade --- sollte sauber durchlaufen)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Außer -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766750/ Kommen keine Fehler
<dreamon> Ich hab neulich alles flashplayer runtergeworfen.. (hatte probleme damit) mit sudo "apt-get remove flashplay*"
<dreamon> Das läuft durch bis auf -> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:  evolution-common evolution-plugins ghc6-doc libboost-dev libghc6-dataenc-doc
<jokrebel> dreamon: Warum hast Du die eigentlich einzeln installiert und nicht " http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu-restricted-extras#Installation-per-Paketverwaltung " oder über die Medibuntu-Quellen?
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/cyn5edc |        ubuntu-restricted-extras › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dann ist _da_ doch auch schon was quer, oder?
<dreamon> Ich nehme kein evolution.. daher.. egal
<jokrebel> dreamon: Bei meinem 11.10er PC ist IIRC nichts zurückgehalten momentan.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und wer sagt Dir das sich dahinter nicht noch andere Abhängigkeitsprobleme verbergen welche Du unter Umständen schon länger vor Dir herschiebst und sich halt nun "so" auswirken? IMHO schon im Bereich des Möglichen; man möge mir wiedersprechen wenn dem nicht so ist.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das mit den Abhängigkeiten, hab ich nie richtig gepeilt..
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Abh%C3%A4ngigkeiten und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paketverwaltung gehen auf diese Thematik sehr gut ein.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Danke .
<dreamon> jokrebel, Gehe essen. Danke für deine Hilfe. (werde deiner Spur mal hinterher gehen)
<bullgard4> Wie kann man bei K3b Version 2.0.2 beim Auslesen einer CD den Defaultwert des Ziel-Ordners von ~ umstellen auf einen anderen Wert?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/k3b oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/k3b#Links da sollte man sowas finden. Hab hier leider grad kein K3B greifbar. Warum ist Dir das überhaupt so wichtig, ist doch nur ein Klick und das Ziel ist ja normal kein Verzeichnis sondern die CD/DVD welche man bebrennen will, oder?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Es ist nicht nur ein Klick, sondern etwa 6 Klicks.
<vak> hallo
<vak> Neo 2 Tastaturlayout bei mir will nicht die AltGr Taste verstehen :(
<vak> also, ich kann nicht <>#$|= und die anderen wichtigen Symbole in Neo2 tippen  :(
<bullgard4> vak: Damit Dir jemand helfen kann, mußt Du Deine Ubuntu-Bersion und Deine DEsktopumgebung angeben.
<bullgard4> vak: Damit Dir jemand helfen kann, mußt Du Deine Ubuntu-Version und Deine Desktopumgebung angeben.
<vak> 11.04 und 11.10 ausprobiert!
<jokrebel> vak: Warum braucht/will man sowas? Geht die AltGr denn ohne dieses neo-Dings?
<MM_> HAlllo
<vak> jokrebel: ohne geht es. Aber Neo 2 soll ganz cool sein. Ich möchte die Layout ausprobieren
<vak> jokrebel: ohne []#|$ und anderen spez-Symbole macht's aber wenig Sinn :(
<jokrebel> vak: Schon klar. Aber was soll es so "cool" machen?
<vak> man kann viel schnelle tippen mit Neo 2
<vak> schneller
<vak> das ist sogar besser als Dvorak layout
<vak> viel besser optimisiert
<vak> http://neo-layout.org/
<vak> jokrebel: oh, wir haben ja #neo ;)
<apollo13> ,enter? vak
<shetlandpony> vak: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jokrebel> vak: Das ist doch alles ne Frage wie man es gewohnt ist, oder? Ich denke ich würde, wenn die Tasten plötzlich anders belegt wären eher erstmal langsamer sein. Und da ich oft auf fremden Rechnern zu tun habe wär das doch nur ein ständiges Umgewöhnen müssen. Aber da wendest Du Dich am besten an die neo-Leute selbst.
<jokrebel> cu
<herwig> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<herwig> was ist ein Paste Service und wie benutze ich diesen?
<Gamoder> Das ist eine Internetseite, mit der man Texte einfach hochladen kann und dann einen Link drauf herumverteilen kann, um nicht den ganzen Text z.B. hier hinein kopieren zu müssen
<Gamoder> z.B. http://pastebin.com
<Gamoder> Du benutzt ihn indem du halt deinen Text kopierst, dort einfügst, auf «Abschicken» klickst und dann den Link, den du bekommst, hier hineinkopierst
<herwig> ich werde es versuchen. Danke
<KojiroAK> Kann man unter Lucid die Lautstärke irgendwie verstärken, über den maximal Level der Soundeinstellungen?
<KojiroAK> HDA Intel
<herwig> An Gamoder: gibt es diesen Dienst auch in Deutsch und Kostenlos?
<Gamoder> Der ist doch kostenlos oO
<Gamoder> Aber http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ wohl - auch wenn die Seite bei mir jetzt sehr lange zum Laden braucht
<herwig> Kann man ihn deutschsprachig verwenden?
<Gamoder> Also http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ ist bei mir Deutsch - hast du vielleicht deinen Browser auf Englisch eingestellt?
<bekks> herwig: Nopaste-Servies sind i.A. kostenlos
<herwig> Danke
<herwig> Wenn das Passwort nicht akzeptiert wird muss man dann so was wie sudo verwenden?
<bekks> Welches Passwort?
<herwig> Ich habe beim installieren ein Passwort vergeben.
<bekks> Für deinen Benutzer, ja?
<herwig> Ich denke doch. beim Um melden wird er akzeptiert, beim Aktualisieren nicht.
<bekks> Ummelden? Also hast Du mehr als einen Benutzer?
<herwig> nein, ich hatte nur mal versuchsweise abgemeldet.
<herwig> Es könnte aber sein, dass eine falsche Keyboard Einstellung eine Rolle gespielt hat.
<herwig> Ich hatte ein Programm installiert und den falschen Keyboard angegeben.
<herwig> ( Deutsch statt Deutsch-Östreich)
<herwig> Danach war das Keyboard verstellt und nachdem ich es herausgefunden hatte habe ich geändert.
<cybear> moin
<cybear> ich habe eine GeForce 8400GS graka, und wenn ich einen proprietaeren treiber aktiviere, ist dieser zwar aktiviert aber nicht in benutzung
<cybear> ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<cybear> es ist nur 1 treiber verfuegbar
<Fuchs> ignorier dieses Fenster, die Angabe ist falsch
<Fuchs> schau in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  nach, ziemlich sicher ist er in Benutzung
<cybear> da steht viel drinn
<cybear> aber nun nicht genau ob er in benutzung ist
<bekks> Doch, das steht da auch drin.
<cybear> nvidia x server settings hab ich ja auch drauf
<Fuchs> das steht da drin, Du kannst es sonst in einen pastebin werfen
<Fuchs> dann schaue ich es mir an
<cybear> k mom..
<cybear> http://pastebin.com/1UvSvS21
<gross> hi
<Fuchs> nvidia wird geladen und verwendet
<gross> hi
<gross> Wie kann man eigenlich herausfinden, welche nvidia karte in dem Rechner steckt?
<bekks> gross: mit lspci | grep VGA
<gross> danke
<gross> einige h.24 videos ruckeln bei mir. Ist das bei einer Geforce4 MX 460 normal?
<bekks> Du meinst h.264 und ja, bei einer so alten Karte ist das normal.
<gross> ok, gibt es da welche tricks, um das zu mindern?
<gross> Wenn nicht, welche Geforce karte könnt ihr mir enpfehlen (muss nicht die allerneuste sein)?
<gross> hi?
<Fuchs> gross: ja, Geduld mitbringen lohnt sich, insbesondere an einem Sonntag
<Fuchs> gross: fuer Kaufempfehlungen ist das eher der falsche Kanal, #ubuntu-de-offtopic  vielleicht eher
<gross> ok, sorry:)
<Fuchs> ,hcl? gross da kannst Du schon mal nachlesen welche unterstuetzt sind
<shetlandpony> gross da kannst Du schon mal nachlesen welche unterstuetzt sind: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<gross> Danke
<gross> Mit welcher desktop gui arbeitest du
<dreamon> Was könnte ich tun? ->  Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:  evolution-common evolution-plugins ghc6-doc libboost-dev libghc6-dataenc-doc
<dreamon> Auch ein sudo apt-get install -f -> Hilft nicht weiter
<apollo13> dist-upgrade
<apollo13> warum sollte apt-get install -f da helfen?
<dreamon> apollo13, Weil da da steht -> http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Abh%C3%A4ngigkeiten
<dreamon> Die Meldung ist bei einem dist-upgrade die gleiche
<apollo13> was dort steht ist blödsinn, bzw bezieht sich eigentlich auf was anderes
<apollo13> dann sag mal händisch apt-get install libboost-dev
<apollo13> dann sagt er dir woran es hackt; hast du irgendwelche ppas aktiv?
<dreamon> jetzt legt er so richtig los und will einige pakete installieren. ppas hab ich bestimmt, aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann, keine die am System was ändern.
<apollo13> lol
<dreamon> ?
<apollo13> natürlich ändern ppas am system was
<apollo13> either way, installier jetzt halt alle pakete die er anmeckert einzeln und schau ob das sinn macht, eg dass libboost-dev neue pakete installieren will kann durchaus normal sein…
<dreamon> Wenn ich eine PPA als beispiel für chromium einfüge, warum sollte das was am System ändern?
<apollo13> wo soll er denn chromium hininstallieren wenn nicht ins system?
<dreamon> Na irgendwo ins /home/.Chromium oder so.... aber das System ändern?
<dreamon> apollo13, Ich lerne gerne dazu.
<apollo13> ne, nix wird nach home installiert
<dreamon> ok, aber am warum sollte er irgendwelche bestehenden Dateien abändern? Reicht doch wenn er eine Ausführbaredatei installiert oder kompilieren oder wie auch immer.. oder seh ich das falsch?
<bekks> Du siehst es falsch.
<bekks> Wenn das Ding zB eine neuere Version einer Lib braucht, installiert es diese neue Version.
<dreamon> Was macht er mit der alten?
<bekks> Löschen.
<dreamon> Oh, und dann gibts probleme. Wie wird dann sowas sauber gelöst?
<ring0> du entfernst das dreckige ppa mittel ppa-purge
<dreamon> ring0, Aber stellt er dann die alte Lib wieder her?
<ring0> ja, es wird versucht alle abhängigkeiten aus den standard paketquellen wiederherzustellen
<ring0> dreamon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<dreamon> hmm.. das heißt generell.. nehme niemals ppa.. 
<dreamon> wie ist das bei deb paketen.. kann es da auch zu problemen kommen
<ring0> zumindest, gucke vorher genau, welche pakete in dem ppa enthalten sind, das du hinzufügen möchtest
<simon> Hallo zusammen
<dreamon> ring0, in den Wikis steht öfters mal, man soll diese oder jene ppa hinzufügen.. usw.. das stimmt mich etwas nachdenklich
<ring0> dreamon, wenn in dem ppa z.b. nur das paket enthalten, was gerade nicht in den standard paketquellen ist, ist es relativ unbedenklich, das ppa hinzuzufügen
<simon> Ich habe den aktuellsten Kernel installiert und versuche mich grade das erste mal an Kernelcheck. Der geht ja nur bis 2.6. Würde eine art "downgrade" des Kernels problemlos funktionieren?
<eshtpc00> nach einem restart frunzt der start des systems nicht mehr (konsolen login funktioniert ....) hier die Fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404557/ -> denk mal, das es was damit zutun hat, dass ich alsamixer oder xbmc installiert habe
<bekks> simon: Was hast Du vor?
<dreamon> Und wie kann ich das einsehen, was ich mir da antue?
<ring0> dreamon, du guckst auf der launchpad seite?
<simon> bekks: ich wollte dieses phc aktivieren um meinen netbook zu undervolten. Der wird zu schnell heiß und laut.
<bekks> dreamon: In dem Du liest, was apt-get alles installieren will, wenn du dein Paket aus dem PPA installierst.
<bekks> simon: Und was hast Du mit kernelcheck vor?
<simon> bekks: man muss den kernel kompilieren um dieses phc zu aktivieren habe ich gelesen.
<ring0> dreamon, im wiki wird immer auf die ppa-beschreibung verwiesen. klickst du darauf, kommst du zu launchpad, was auch liste der enthaltenen pakete bietet
<ring0> dreamon, hier z.b. die ppa-beschreibung von quod libet: https://launchpad.net/~lazka/+archive/ppa
<ring0> dreamon, folglich enthält es drei pakete, genau das, was ich für den player brauche. somit hätte ich keinerlei bedenken dieses ppa zu nutzen ;)
<ring0> dreamon, ok soweit?
<simon> bekks: ich habe grade eine Fehlermeldung über Kernelcheck bekommen. Also muss ich dann wohl doch den Kernel komplett so wie im Wiki beschrieben kompillieren. Naja mal schauen ob ich das hinkriege. 
<dreamon> ring0, Was genau seh ich da? diese 3Pakete?
<ring0> du siehst welche pakete in dem ppa enthalten sind
<dreamon> ring0, wo steht das? ich sehe nur die verschiedenen Versionen?
<ring0> "Overview of published packages" unten auf der launchpad seite
<dreamon> du meinst das mutagen, quodlibet und quodlibet-plugins?
<ring0> dreamon, offensichtlich ja
<ring0> dreamon, und so eine beschreibungsseite gibt es für jedes ppa. d.h. man kann vorab gucken, welche pakete sich darin befinden und ob man es unter diesen umständen überhaupt noch hinzufügen möchte
<dreamon> ring0, und woher weißt du dass das problemlos ist? Sind das dateien selbst oder sind darin wiederum viele dateien versteckt?
<bekks> simon: Was willst Du mit kernelcheck denn eigentlich tun? Was ist das? :)
<ring0> dreamon, das sind ganz normale deb-pakete, wie sie die paketverwaltung nutzt. natürlich enthalten pakete nur in den seltensten fällen lediglich eine datei :)
<simon> bekks: Kernelcheck ist ein Programm mit dem man kompilieren kann. Nur ist es viel leichter da man über eine GUI kompiliert mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten. PHC wollte ich aktivieren der ist normalerweile deaktiviert im Kernel. Das benötigt man zum Undervolten (Spannung senken) des Computers.
<dreamon> ring0, Aber dann könnte es doch sein, das bei diesem Plugin auch eine lib bei ist, die was grundlegendes ändert?
<bekks> simon: phc muss man erstmal in den kernel reinpatchen. und von kernelcheck habe ich noch nie gehört - insbesondere schreckt mich schonmal ab, dass das eine bunte gui zum kernelkompilieren sein soll.
<simon> bekks: Achso, ich dachte das wäre schon alles drinnen nur deaktiviert. Für einen Linux Anfänger wie mich, ist Kernelcheck ganz angenehm :] Aber es scheint nicht zu funktionieren, aus welchem Grund auch immer.
<ring0> dreamon, natürlich kann da auch eine lib dabei sein. wenn du es bis ins kleinste detail im voraus klären möchtest, musst du dir das entsprechende paket runterladen und gucken was drin ist. geht auch mit gdebi. mir ging es nur darum, dass ein ppa mit wenigen paketen meist unproblematischer ist als eines mit mehreren hundert paketen, wovon man nur eins oder zwei braucht
<dreamon> ring0, ok
<ring0> dreamon, normalerweise gibt es aber jede lib ein separates paket
<bekks> simon: Hast Du den Kernel schon gepatched?
<simon> bekks: Nein, ich lese noch was ich alles beachten muss. Kernelcheck hat leidern icht funktioniert und hat auch irgendwie keine Möglichkeit geboten etwas hinzuzufügen ausser Treiber.
<bekks> simon: Vergiss kernelcheck.
<simon> bekks: Ich werde es mal auf die übliche Art versuchen. Ist zwar ziemlich schwierig wie aus dem wiki zu erlesen ist, aber hilft ja nichts :P
<simon> bekks: Notfalls muss ich auf dem Netbook wieder Windows installieren. Dort gibts keine Hitze Probleme.
<bekks> simon: Schau Dir erstmal an, welche Patches für PHC überhaupt nötig sind, und dann benutz diese Anleitung für den Kernelbau: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<dreamon> ring0, Warum kann ich die paket nun einfach so per name installieren. Obwohl er es bei dist-upgrade nicht gemacht hat
<simon> bekks: komischerweise gibts nur auf dem Netbook mit Linux Probleme. Meine 3 anderen Rechner laufen ohne Probleme bzw sogar kühler mit Linux.
<ring0> dreamon, ich kann leider nicht hellsehen
<bekks> simon: Und welche Probleme ergeben sich daraus? Taktet der Rechner runter? Geht er aus?
<ring0> dreamon, wahrscheinlich aufgrund von abhängigkeitsproblemen
<simon> Er wird sehr heiß. Manche komponenten bis zu 95°.  Ich habe mir extra für die Uni meinen Netbook gekauft aber die Lüfter Lautstärke möchte ich meinen Mitstudenten nicht zumuten.
<simon> bekks: Unter Windows ging der Lüfter nur alle 10-30 Minuten kurz an und wieder aus (da habe ich natürlich auch undervoltet und auch underclocked).
<dreamon> simon, Hast du schon mal mit druckluft die Lamellen im Kühlkörper ausgeblasen?
<bekks> simon: Welche Komponenten werden bis zu 95° heiß?
<simon> ups, Das sollte eigentlich nicht public sein :D Trotzdem Danke dreamon :-]
<simon> bekks: Das weiß ich leider nicht genau. Ich habe meinen Netbook neuinstalliert mit lubuntu vor 2 Tagen. Das Programm zum Anzeigen der Temperatur habe ich nicht mehr drauf.
<bekks> Was sollte nicht public sein?
<simon> Ich habe eine Nachricht versehentlich ohne bekks versehen.
<bekks> simon: Wenn Du den Namen mit einem Doppelpunkt davor am Anfang der NAchricht schreibst, ist die NAchricht genau so öffentlich.
<bekks> Etwas anderes ist es, wenn Du eine NAchricht schreibst, die nur der Empfänger lesen kann. 
<dreamon> Hab ich ein geheimnis geschrieben.. ich glaube nicht :)
<simon> Achso. Ich nutze selten irc channel daher bin ich da nicht so bewandert.
<dreamon> Überhitzung kommt meist über durch stehende Luft.. daher sicherstellen, das die Kühlrippen auch Luft durch schicken können.
<simon> Nein kein Geheimnis, aber ich wollte die Sachlage mit PHC etc. nicht nochmal erklären :P Ich dachte ja, dass keiner die anderen Nachrichten zuvor lesen konnte.
<dreamon> Meist bei Notebook ist nach 1-2Jahren die Lüftung zu
<simon> Also mein Netbook ist 3 Monate alt.
<bekks> dreamon: Das ist Quatsch :) 
<simon> Mit Windows gibts da keine Probleme und durch undervolting (geht ja in WIndows recht einfach) erst recht nicht.
<bekks> dreamon: Es kommt einfach darauf an, in welchem Umfeld man das Ding betreibt :)
<dreamon> bekks, Lebst du in einem Reinst-Raum ich nicht.
<bekks> Wir verlagern dieses GEspräch jetzt einfach mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<simon> Ich könnte natürlich auf meinem Uni rechner jetzt Windows laufen lassen nur, ihr kennt das ja, Linux bietet für Studenten bessere Programme als Windows.
<bekks> simon: Das ist Quatsch und hat auch nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<bekks> ,ot? simon 
<shetlandpony> simon: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<fr0nk__> moin
<fr0nk__> wenn ich mein iphone 4s einstecke bekomme ich "unbehandelter fehler in zugriffsrechten (-4)", selbst wenn ich nur an die Bilder will. Kann bitte jemand helfen?
<ring1> fr0nk__, hast du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch gelesen?
<ring1> fr0nk__, es gibt auch einen thread im forum, wonach es wohl bei den meisten wieder funktioniert: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/iphone-kann-nicht-eingehaengt-werden/
<fr0nk__> ring2: danke
<jokrebel> re
<FUZxxl> jokrebel: kontra
<TimoKA> schönen guten abend
<TimoKA> kenn jemand das problem, dass ubuntu als live usb system manchmal komplett einfriert? zb sofort bei videos oder bei vielen offenen tabs oder großen flashseiten
<jokrebel> TimoKA: Ganz allgemein kann sowas bei Flash-Sachen schon vorkommen.
<TimoKA> ist aber auch bei videos, und zwar sofort nach dem start, egal ob vlc oder der andere...ton läuft weiter...
<ryLIX> sers
<ryLIX> kann mir wer mit einem nvidia problem helfen?
<dadrc> ,wf? ryLIX 
<shetlandpony> ryLIX: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ryLIX> also Nvidia Gforce 7600GS hat mit alten Ubuntu Versionen ohne Probleme funktioniert. Mit dem  neuen 11.10 bekomme ich bei Grub gar kein Bild. Nach dem ersten Start hatte bei X11 noch ein Bild. Aber als ich die properitären Treiber aktiviert hatte war nach dem reboot nix mehr
<hever> Hat irgendjemand mal das WeTab mit ubuntu probiert?
<ppq> hever: nebenan im offtopic channel war vorhin jemand mit wetab, wenn du kein konkretes problem hast, solltest du da mal fragen :)
<dadrc> ryLIX, welche Version der nvidia-Treiber hast du denn installiert?
<dadrc> -current?
<ryLIX> -172 war ein Fehler wie ich festgestellt hatte
<ryLIX> hab dann via chroot auf -current gewechselt
<ryLIX> und auch den eintrag in der x11 conf gemacht
<dadrc> Kannst du auf ein Terminal wechseln? Ich würd mal behaupten, es sollte sich eine Fehlermeldung im xorg-Log finden lassen
<ryLIX> ich hab das chroot noch auf finde ich das error log in /var/logs ?
<dadrc> ja
<ryLIX> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404562/
<dadrc> Tjo, da sind die Fehler.
<dadrc> ryLIX, kannst du mal deine xorg.conf nopasten?
<ryLIX> dadrc: mom
<dadrc> und die kern.log (eventuell .1) wär interessant, angeblich steht da mehr zum Fehler drin
<ryLIX> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404567/
<dadrc> ryLIX, ok, daran kann nicht viel falsch sein. Dann bitte mal das andere Log.
<ryLIX> dadrc: reicht das ab dort wo der nvidia Treiber in den Kern geladen wird?
<dadrc> Sollte.
<ryLIX> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404572/
<ryLIX> dadrc: sehe ich das richtig das meine Bildschirmauflösung auf 2048x1536 gesetzt wurde?
<dadrc> ryLIX, das steht da zumindest, ja
<ryLIX> dann wäre es kein wunder das ich kein bild habe :D
<dadrc> Wieso ist aber leider nicht ersichtlich
<ryLIX> soviel schaff mein kleiner tft garnicht
<ryLIX> kann ich in der xorg.conf eine max. Auflösung angeben um diesen seltsamen Wert zu überschreiben?
<dadrc> Kannst du, aber da sProblem liegt nicht daran, glaub ich.
<dadrc> Moment
<dadrc> Du hast aber keine 2 Grafikkarten, oder?
<ryLIX> nein
<ryLIX> es ist zwar eine SLI Karte und auch ein SLI Board aber ich habe nur eine Karte verbaut
<dadrc> ryLIX, 'ne TV-Karte?
<ryLIX> ist verbaut ja
<ryLIX> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404577/
<ryLIX> mal das lspci
<dadrc> Guck dir mal das hier an: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9569449&postcount=16
<dadrc> Da hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem
<ryLIX> dadrc: reboot mal sehen was es bringt...
<ryLIX> dadrc: keine veränderung
<ryLIX> weder Grub noch X11
<dadrc> schade... auch an das update-grub gedacht? (nur, um sicherzugehen)
<ryLIX> ich versuchs gleich noch mal bzw schau ob alles korrekt übernommen wurde 
<ryLIX> aber erst gönn ich mir jetzt ne zigarette sonst muss hier gleich noch hardware leiden :D
<ryLIX> dadrc: heureka :D
<dadrc> ryLIX, doch das update-grub vergessen? ;)
<ryLIX> scheint so
<ryLIX> ich hab noch die auflösung vom grub angepasst und dann nach em update-grub lief es tatsächlich
<ryLIX> *dem
<jokrebel> gn8
<nevchen> ich hab ein großes problem, ich hab meinen usb stick mit laufwerk sicher entfernen entfernt und jetzt ist er einfach leer! was ist da passiert?
<bekks> HAst Du ihn danach abgezogen, und neu eingesteckt?
<nevchen> nein rechner runtergefahren
<nevchen> dann abgezogen
<nevchen> und an nem anderen rechner neu eingesteckt
<magentar> welches dateisystem
<nevchen> msdos
<bekks> msdos ist kein dateisystem.
<zombiefox> wird so angezeigt, ist FAT 
<nevchen> ich vermute mal fat32
<zombiefox> in dem Fall koennte man photorec anschmeissen
<k1l> ich hatte mal einen stick, der verreckt ist. da sah das genauso aus.
<zombiefox> wenn fdisk -l meint, dass da noch etwas partitionsaehnliches drauf ist
<nevchen> zombiefox:  ich installiere mal testdisc
<nevchen> kannst du mir kurz erklären wie das geht?
<zombiefox> noe
<zombiefox> http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Photorec  << das kann
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-03
<kubine> Title: .xsessions-error gnome-shell crash › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> seh jetzt auf die schnell nichts.
<mauli> sammelt die xsession-error alle ereignisse, oder nur die der aktuellen sitzung? 
<k1l> nur aktuelle sitzung
<mauli> ah okay, denn gerade bin auch mit der shell unterwegs und alles funktioniert einwandfrei. aber das klappt eben nur jedes dritte mal
<mauli> allerdings komme ich dann ja nie an eine aktuelle logdatei, da ich ja wenns hängt komplett neustarten muss :/
<ring0> schonmal ein textterminal mit strg+alt+f1 probiert?
<mauli> nee, mach ich beim nächsten mal mal
<ring0> darüber solltest du nämlich an die log datei kommen
<ring0> im zweifel kannst du so auch kurz lightdm neustarten, statt den ganzen pc neuzustarten
<mauli> ah, gut zu wissen
<mauli> werde ja morgen genug gelegenheit haben, das auszutesten 
<ring0> viel erfolg
<mauli> merci
<xubuntu007> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<ring0> am besten stellst du einfach deine möglichst konkrete frage
<ring0> um die uhrzeit sind allerdings nicht mehr so viele hier online
<ring0> o0
<dieckie> moin
<ben1u> moin, wieso verhält sich apt-get oft willkürlich? also "sudo apt-get install <Programm>"
<ben1u> Manchmal kommt die Abfrage ob man mit J/n bestätigen soll und manchmal nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> ben1u: ueberhaupt nicht willkuerlich. er fragt immer dann anch, wenn dependencies mitgezogen werden.
<LetoThe2nd> ben1u: wenns dagegen nur ein paket ist, naemlich das was du explizit angefordert hast, geht er davon aus dass du das auch haben willst ;)
<ben1u> ach, sieh an :)
<jaja> mahlzeit zusammenn
<fist> hey, früher konnte ich über die druck-taste direkt ein screenshot machen und abspeichern. jetzt schreibt er den screenshot nur in die zwischenablage. lässt sich das wieder ändern?
<fist> habe ubuntu mit gnome3 als oberfläche
<stevieh1> fist: unter unity kommt sogar ein dialog, aber das willst du sicher nicht wissen.
<fist> stevieh1: genau diesen dialog hätte ich gerne
<stevieh1> fist: mir hat sich die funktion von gnome3 nicht wirklich erschlossen, deshalb bin ich bei unity...
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte einen User anlegen, welcher in Bezug auf Lese und Schreibrechte nur in seinem home Verzeichnis agieren sollte. Wie stell ich das an?
<apollo13> swed1: mit ubuntu? gar nicht
<apollo13> zumindest leserechte braucht man auf relativ weite teile des systems, sonst geht gar nix
<swed1> hm ok
<swed1> ist das bei ner anderen distribution (debian, redhat ...) anders?
<apollo13> nein
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: wenns dir um scp und konsorten geht, googlen nach rssh/chroot
<ludste> Frage an Kubuntu-Experten: warum kann ich plötzlich kein Ok mehr bei "Neuer Termin ..." machen?
<apollo13> ludste: du solltest die frage etwas konkreter stellen
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: aber ein benutzer der sich interaktiv einloggen kann braucht immer zugriff auf die binaer-/bibliotheks-/undsoweiter-verzeichnisse, zumindest lesend
<ludste> na, auf "Aktionen" -> "Neuer Termin", nach Ausfüllen des Formulars ist kein Ok oder kein Anwenden mehr möglich, damit keine Ü
<ludste> Übernehme möglich
<stevieh1> swed1: was willst du denn damit bezwecken? Vielleicht können wir dann besser helfen?
<chris92> moin. hab heute auf meinem Desktop PC (Dual screen setup) auf 12.10 geupgraded, seitdem hab ich das problem, dass mein mauscursor auf einem bildschirm hängen bleibt und nicht zum zweiten rüberwechselt (wie er eigentlich sollte) - hab ne nvidia grafikkarte und separate x sessions für jeden desktop. irgendeine lösung für das problem bekannt?
<bibear> hi, hab n kleines wlan problem. alle netze find ich, nur meins  nicht -.- kennt jemand des problem vlt..? is erst seitdem ich  ubuntu neu installiert hab
<Fichtknick> hmm wen dein ubuntu alle SSID anzeigt, nur deins nicht, liegts wohl am router, oder was auch immer du für eine station hast, oder genau dein ist die die am weitesten entfernt ist :) oder haste beim "router" SSID verstecken angeklickt ? 
<Fichtknick> man feierabend und meine artikulation vertragen sich nicht ! :) 
<Fichtknick> probier mal beim ubuntu "netzwerk einstellungen" - versteckte zu nutzen und gib deine daten ein
<bibear> Fichtknick: ne, beim router passt ja alles einstellungsmässig, also ssid ist sichtbar, und mit nem wlan stick komm ich am gleichen gerät rein. und mit früheren ubuntu versionen gings auch
<|Frodo|> hiho! habe hier (noch9 kubuntu 11.4 laufen und versuche verzeifelt, in der konsole einen "beep" zu erzeugen. doch weder pc-speaker noch "normale lautsprecher geben bei "echo $'\a'" einen ton von sich! was mache ich falsch?
<Fichtknick> hmm, jetzt bin ich überfragt, hatt bis jetzt noch nicht mit solch einem problem zu tun
<I-Punkt> funktioniert Ubuntu One auch auf Kubuntu?
<ppq> I-Punkt: ja, das funktioniert unabhängig von der desktopumgebung
<I-Punkt> thx...
<Linoob> Nabend zusammen!
<mocra> wie lange dauert es ungefähr, um mit ntfsresize (per gparted) eine partition von 931 auf 785gb zu verkleinern? das läuft schon ca. eine stunde
<sdx23> mocra: Je nach Befüllung und Fragmentierung durchaus ne Weile.
<mocra> sdx23, kannst du Weile ein bisschen genauer definieren? Im 5h Bereich? länger/kürzer?
<ppq> 5 stunden sind ein plausibler wert
<sdx23> mocra: Ich würde schon mit was in dem Bereich rechnen, ja.
<mocra> merci
<mocra> dann werd ich wohl noch eine weile verkleinern ;)
<mocra> oder ist abbrechen möglich?
<mocra> ohne das das FS kaputt ist
<Gabi> wer will, um ihre 1 Jahr kostenlose Domain nehmen? .at or .de tld
<ppq> abbrechen würde ich das besser nicht, mocra 
<ppq> Gabi: keine werbung hier.
<mocra> ppq ok, habs mir eh gedacht.. dann wirds wohl zum wartn :D
<basti> abend. seit dem leztten kernel update habe ich probleme mit youtube (flash) videos im vollbildmodus. dieser ist quasi nicht mehr möglich. das fenster geht kurz auf, dann schließt sich dieses und man sieht des deskttophintergrund. mit esc kommt man dann wieder aus diesem "modus" raus. hier mal dmesg. evtl hat jemand eine idee... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1408494/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Guerilla> Guten Abend, gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit herrauszufinden was den Ruhestand beim Aufwachen stört?
<Moewe> hi
<basti> was sagt mir denn zB diese zeile? WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_gem.c:3366 i915_gem_object_pin+0x155/0x1b0 [i915]
<fpx> nabend
<oweissbarth> guten abend
<fpx> gibt es unter Unity auf Ubuntu 12.04 eine möglichkeit diese menüliste mit den installierten anwendungen zu bekommen?
<basti> das oben geschilderte problem liegt definitv am neuen kernel. aber das system laggt trotzdem ohne ende. in top twieder wachdog mit ~70% auf. normal?
<Moewe> @basti gpu klingt nach graphik
<Moewe> @fpx was meinst du genau?
<Moewe> so eine art panel
<fpx> in der zeit vor Unity hatte man links oben ein menü das die installierten anwendungen aufgelistet hatte
<Moewe> mit einer aufklappbaren aplicationliste
<Moewe> aso
<Moewe> jo das war gnome2.x
<Moewe> da trauern einige nach
<fpx> das wär äußerst nützlich. gibt es sowas nicht mehr nachzuinstallieren?
<Moewe> es gibt da ein alternativprojekt
<Moewe> eine fork des gnome2.x desktopumgebun
<Moewe> nennt sich mate
<fpx> ah, interessant
<fpx> ich schau mal nach mate
<ppq> fpx: guck dir mal XFCE an. das lässt sich mit wenigen klicks so designen wie gnome2 und ist in den offiziellen paketquellen, im gegensatz zu mate
<basti> Moewe, schon klar, dass es die gpu ist. nur b kaum richtig tippen, da die eingabe extrem zeitverzögert !wiedergege
<Moewe> http://mate-desktop.org/
<kubine> Title: MATE | The traditional desktop environment (at mate-desktop.org)
<Moewe> oder lxde ;)
<basti> und wie es scheint, wird d anere vergessen
<Moewe> das benutze ich
<jokrebel> Dann schon lieber xubuntu oder lubuntu
<k1l> fpx: das menü gibts immernoch
<basti> das ein oder andere....
<k1l> fpx: drück mal windowstaste+a
<k1l> fpx: zudem gibt es auch "linsen", die das alte gnome2 menü nachstellen
<Moewe> was meinst du mit "linsen"
<Moewe> ?
<fpx> danke euch allen :o)
<basti> ich teste mal einen noch älteren kernel
<k1l> Moewe: bei unity heissen die verschiedenen menü-sortierungen linsen
<Moewe> alles klar
<k1l> !unity > Moewe 
<kubine> Moewe: Informationen zu Unity finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<Moewe> ty
<splintz> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit memcoder unter 12.4 (64bit) und komme nicht weiter.
<splintz> habe ein bugreport (https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/1000973) gefunden aber irgendwie keine lösung
<kubine> Title: Bug #1000973 “Mencoder error: Error, Invalid timestamp=1, last=1...” : Bugs : Medibuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ppq> splintz: das ist nun zwar keine lösung.. aber wieso verwendest du mencoder und nicht ffmpeg/avconv? die mencoder entwicklung steht seit jahren still
<splintz> wollte eigentlich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/divxenc benutzen
<kubine> Title: divxenc › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<splintz> habe handbrake benutzt, aber irgendwie bin ich mit dem ergebniss nicht zufrieden und dachte ich nutze mal das terminal :)
<ppq> splintz: joa, dann mach das am besten mit ffmpeg/avconv. das zwingt dich nicht, alle erdenklichen details anzugeben, hindert dich aber auch nicht daran - ein sehr mächtiges programm
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ffmpeg
<kubine> Title: FFmpeg › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> splintz: beachte insb. auch den abschnitt "zusätzliche Codecs"
<splintz> die wichtigsten codecs habe ich schon
<Guest93274> hallo... ich habe ein kleines problem mit suspend / suspend to disk bei meinem netbook
<Guest93274> mittlerweile habe ich den debug-modus mal durchlaufen lassen und folgende ausgabe bekommen: http://pastebin.com/QXzSveBf
<kubine> Title: debug suspend - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guest93274> ich habe nur die relevanten zeilen kopiert...
<Guest93274> ich kann mir da absolut keinen reim drauf machen
<bekks> Schieb bitte alle Zeilen in einen Pastebin.
<Guest93274> ok
<Guest93274> http://pastebin.com/RfMrrDgt
<kubine> Title: dmesg_eeePC1215N - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guest93274> ich probiere schon seit tagen das problem zu lösen... leider nur mit teilweisem erfolg
<Guest93274> der ruhezustand funktioniert zuverlässiger, aber noch nicht 100%ig
<bekks> Und welches konkrete Problem hast Du?
<bekks> Abgesehen von dem unclean fs auf sda6.
<Guest93274> das mit dem unclean fs kommt wahrscheinlich von den abstürzen beim resume aus dem hibernate
<Guest93274> und das ist auch das problem
<Guest93274> manchmal funktioniert hibernate
<Guest93274> und manchmal stürzt der rechner beim resume einfach ab und macht einen neustart
<Guest93274> die daten bis dahin sind natürlich alle futsch
<Guest93274> mit nolapic in den bootoptionen lässt sich das problem umgehen
<bekks> Speicher die Daten vorher halt, bevor das Ding in den Suspend geht.
<Guest93274> ja klar... würde ich vielleicht machen
<Guest93274> aber deswegen läuft der rechner trotzdem nicht
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Ist Dir das bei den heutigen Bootzeiten wirklich so wichtig? Ich bin schon länger dazu übergegangen, auf den Rechner wo Suspend nicht zuverlässig klappt, es halt einfach auch nicht zu nutzen.
<jokrebel> *Rechnern
<Guest93274> hmm... eigentlich war meine motivation zu linux zu wechseln, dass ich eben nicht ständig neu booten muss. 
<bekks> Das ist der völlig falsche Ansatz :)
<Guest93274> und das dauert trotzdem noch eine ganze ecke länger als der ruhezustand
<Guest93274> also neu booten
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Es gibt nen unterschied zwischen "nicht ständig neu Booten (müssen)" und "Suspend nutzen wollen"
<bekks> Durchs BIOS musst du in beiden Fällen durch.
<Guest93274> richtig
<Guest93274> aber der resume funktioniert meistens schneller... und die programme sind teilweise dann auch schon offen und auf dem alten stand.
<Guest93274> eigentlich würde ich den luxus gerne nutzen können.
<Guest93274> auf einem mobilen rechner
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Es gibt genug Linux(e) die Monatelang nicht neu gebootet werden, ja. Aber Suspend nutzen die dann auch nicht.
<Guest93274> ok...
<Guest93274> ansonsten läuft das system auch gut
<Guest93274> gefällt mir fast besser wie windows
<Guest93274> zu meinem problem mit suspend habt ihr aber auch keine idee, oder?
<Guest93274> mittlerweile bin ich eigentlich auch am ende...
<Guest93274> also das wiki auf ubuntuusers hab ich jetzt durch
<Guest93274> ohne erfolg
<Guest93274> problem ist halt, dass der rechner seit neuestem auch nicht mehr wirklich gut mit windows läuft.
<Guest93274> und von anderen linux-nutzern hab ich gehört, dass er eigentlich problemlos mit linux funktioniert
<Guest93274> incl. suspend
<Guest93274> so langsam glaub ich, dass die "geplante obsoleszenz" mich hat... 
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Wie gesagt: Ich persönlich hab es seit langem aufgegeben ein nicht einwandfreien Suspend reparieren zu wollen (weil mehrfach trotz intensiven Bemühungen nicht erfolgreich). Kann aber ja auch einfach sein (wenn schon auch WIN nicht gescheit läuft und andere sagen dass es mit dem Rechner incl. Suspend unter Ubuntu einwandfrei geht) dass ein _anderes_ Problem (zB. Hardwarefehler) schuld ist?
<Guest93274> ich vermute es fast
<Guest93274> :(
<splintz> thx, werde das mal testen!
<Guest93274> es kann aber auch an den verschiedenen konfigurationen liegen, mit denen das modell ausgeliefert wurde.
<Guest93274> also dass es bei mir halt grade nicht funktioniert. sind ja nicht überall die gleichen teile verbaut wurden.
<ubuntu-userr> hallo Leute bei mir stuerzt andauernd der Computer ab wenn ich im Firefox surfe kann mir einer erklaeren wieso das jetzt passiert, ich benutze Ubuntu schon seit mehreren Jahren und hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme damit...
<Guest93274> mein modell, eines der ersten, hatte z.b. noch usb 2.0
<Guest93274> mich wurmt das halt nur, dass suspend nicht funktioniert... bin da irgendwie ziemlich eigen, was das betrifft. 
<Guest93274> diese zeile da --> "power_supply BAT0: hash matches"  sieht für mich irgendwie so aus, als wäre da ein problem mit dem akku vom rechner. kann das sein?
<k1l> ubuntu-userr: abstürzen heisst?
<k1l> ubuntu-userr: du kannst ja mal in die logs gucken in .xsession-errors (im home) und dmesng/syslog in /var/log/
<ubuntu-userr> k1l: nun es geht dann ueberhaupt nichts mehr, ich muss dann immer wieder neu starten, hatte diese Probleme nie bevor ich ubuntu 12.04 benutzte
<Guest93274> das probier ich jetzt mal aus
<jokrebel> ubuntu-userr: Wird vielleicht das Fenster grau?
<k1l> ubuntu-userr: dann boote nach einem absturz mal in eine live-cd/stick und schau die benannten dateien auf der festplatte an. bzw lade sie in einen pastebinit hoch und zeig es hier
<bekks> Guest93274: "hash matches" ist gut. "hash doesnt match" ist schlecht.
<Guest93274> wieso steht dann im wiki, das wäre schlecht?
<Guest93274> zumindest hab ich es so verstanden...
<jokrebel> Guest93274: In _welchem_ Wiki und _wo_ genau dort?
<Guest93274> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils#Debug-Modus-verwenden
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu-userr> ok danke k1l ich versuch das dann mal
<Guest93274> jokrebel: im unteren teil des abschnitts
<ubuntu-userr> jokrebel: nein das Fenster wird nicht grau
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Da steht wie man dmesg in eine Datei umleitet und auch wie man nach Begriffen grept. Dass "hash matches" böse sein soll les ich jetzt da nicht raus…
<Guest93274> jokrebel: die problematischen geräte sollen dann im ergebnis stehen. so hab ich es verstanden
<Guest93274> jokrebel: Ist die Datei /tmp/dmesg_hash_matches.txt nicht leer, so hat man entweder direkt den Modulnamen oder aber zumindest einen Hinweis auf das entsprechende Gerät. Der Modulname sollte nun in die Liste der Module eingefügt werden, die vor SUSPEND entladen und während RESUME neu geladen werden sollten.
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Hast Du auch auf das anschließende "weiter oben" geklickt ---> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils#Module-vor-SUSPEND-entladen-nach-RESUME-wieder-laden
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest93274> ja... das ist dann die anleitung, wie man die module entlädt, oder?
<Guest93274> also bei suspend entladen, bei resume laden
<Guest93274> ich bin grade noch auf eine andere spur gekommen
<Guest93274> http://pastebin.com/n42y1FNS
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007f660000-0x000000007f66dfff] ACPI data - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guest93274> scheint so, als hatte linux ein problem mit dem mitgelieferten grafiktreiber
<dreamon> Gibt es für SSD-Festplatten ein bestimmtes Dateisystem welche man favorisieren sollte?
<bekks> ext4.
<k1l> dreamon: ja, steht im ssd artikel im wiki
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM 
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dreamon: oder besser alles http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD
<kubine> Title: SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ok. Danke. 
<Guest93274> gab es heute neue updates für ubuntu?
<japplo> warum ist das interessant für dich?
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Es gibt fast täglich welche. Aber ist auch abhängig vom installierten System und wann Du das letzte mal upgedatet hast. Hast Du das auf Automatik stehn? Oder weshalb fragst Du?
<Guest93274> weil er mir grad was meldet
<Guest93274> nachdem ich die ppa für die neuesten intel-treiber zugefügt habe
<k1l> Guest93274: ja PPA ist ja ne ganz andere kiste
<k1l> das hat nichts mit " gab es heute updates für ubuntu" zu tun
<Guest93274> da hat er grade 150 mb gezogen
<k1l> Guest93274: ja, weil du das ppa zugefügt hast
<Guest93274> hätte ja sein können, dass es da solche tage wie bei ms gibt.
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Na dann viel Spaß in der grausamen Welt der PPA-Updates :-/
<Guest93274> ich hoffe, es wird nicht zu grausam
<Guest93274> ein neuer kernel ist auch mit dabei
<k1l> nein. der updatemanager sammelt nur einige tage (je nach wichtigkeit der updates) und macht dann mehrere auf einmal
<Guest93274> ich hoffe nur, das system frisst den...
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Welches PPA hast Du denn hinzugefügt? Und was genau wollte das dann allles updaten? Und hast Du dann einfach ja gesagt?
<Guest93274> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Guest93274> eigentlich nur die intel-treiber für die grafikkarte
<k1l> Guest93274: es werden alle updates gezogen, von paketen die im ppa sind
<k1l> nicht nur die die du installierst. sondern alle die im ppa sind und die du schon installiert hattest, aber im ppa als neuere version nummeriert sind
<k1l> Guest93274: das ist ja das problem mit den ppas
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Aber ein Inteltreiber allein hat wohl kaum 150 MB. Ich fürchte, da hast Du Dir jede Mengen anderes Zeug auch noch mit auf die PPA-Version hochgezogen.
<japplo> was können den die treiber aus dem ppa mehr?
<Guest93274> ich hoffe, sie machen keine probleme mit acpi
<Guest93274> aus dem ppa kam eine menge mehr
<k1l> japplo: teilweise sind sie neuer. aber der support muss dann von den den ppa betreibern geleistet werden. wir können nicht wissen was sie da alles ändern
<k1l> Guest93274: siehe was ich schrieb
<Guest93274> dkms hat den kernel auch gefressen :D
<Guest93274> ohne fehler... das probier ich aus :)
<japplo> was für acpi Probleme sollen das sein?
<Guest93274> plötzlicher reboot beim resume aus hibernate
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Und für alles weitere: For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact xorg crack pushers. -> siehe https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<kubine> Title: xorg-edgers fresh X crack : “xorg crack pushers” team (at launchpad.net)
<Guest93274> danke jokrebel... :P
<Guest93274> kann sein, dass der rechner gar nicht mehr startet
<Guest93274> dann hat sich das problem auch erledigt ;)
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Und unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA den roten Hinweis beachten ;-)
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest93274> ich weiß... das steht überall
<Guest93274> aber da es akutell probleme gibt, bin ich experimentierfreudig
<dreamon> jokrebel, Danke für den Trim Hinweis. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Gerne 
<Guest93274> mehr als kaputt gehen, kann es nicht :)
<Guest93274> die installation lief jedenfalls fehlerfrei durch
<jokrebel> Guest93274: Aber nach soviel "rumgebiege" wird es für uns hier schwer, Dich noch supportend zu unterstützen.
<Guest93274> bei anderen kernel war das problem, dass dkms kein modul für die "diskrete" grafikkarte erstellen wollte
<Guest93274> na gut... ich starte mal neu :)
<k1l> Guest93274: hast du etwa ne hybrid karte?
<Guest93274> ja
<Guest93274> so ein scheiss
<Guest93274> das kauf ich mir nicht mehr
<k1l> welche? und welchen treiber nutzt du?
<Guest93274> nividia (un)optimus
<japplo> das erklärt so einiges
<Guest93274> bumblebee
<k1l> achso ok
<Guest93274> das läuft auch recht ok... 
<Guest93274> zumindest will ich mich nicht beklagen. die performance liegt aber gegenüber der unter windows zurück.
<Guest93274> ist mir aber auch wurst
<Guest93274> laufen muss es
<stevieh> diese hybridgrütze will man glaub ich gar nicht mehr.
<Guest93274> leider ist das optimus zeugs in vielen neuen notebooks verbaut
<Guest93274> zumindest hab ich das bei meinen kommiltonen so gesehen
<Guest93274> ich finds mittlerweile auch grütze
<Guest93274> schon vor zwei jahren eigentlich, als nvidia die "offizielle" aussage gemacht hat, dass es keinen linux-treiber dafür geben wird.
<Guest93274> stevieh: der trend geht momentan wohl eher zu tablets.
<Guest93274> netbooks sind out ^^
<Guest93274> na ja... ich starte dann mal mein obsoletes stück technik neu.
<Guest48572> also laufen tut das teil noch ;)
<Guest48572> vielleicht sollte ich mir mal einen nick suchen...
<dreamon> Sollte man bei SSD noch was beachten? Ich bekomme Fehler um die Ohren gehauen, bei der 12.10 installation. (wenn ich auf STRG+Alt+F1 drücke) Buffer I/O Error on device sda1, logicalBlock 37119305 .. ganze massen davon. 
<dreamon> Im Bios vielleicht was einstellen?
<stevieh> meine SSD ist wie ne normale platte nur schneller und leiser
<dreamon> stevieh, Hast du ahci eingeschaltet?
<dreamon> Da hab ich was gelesen, das man das verwenden soll.. ich hoffe damit geht es jetzt.. 
<stevieh> im bios oder wo? Naja, suspend to ram und alles geht, also vermute ich ja
<dreamon> Ja bios. Da stand noch was von IDE obwohl die Kiste gar keine pata mehr hat.
<stevieh> hmm.. jetzt kann ich da grad nicht reinschauen ;-9
<dreamon> Ne.. die Error Orgie geht weiter.
<stevieh> ssd kaputt?
<dreamon> Es kommt mir so vor.. ist zwar Nagelneu.. Aber bei meiner Glücksträhne
<stevieh> keinen zweiten Rechner zum Testen?
<|Frodo|> hallo! hier läuft kubuntu. wie kann ich auf einem der terminals (strg+F1) einen ton (altert|bell) ertzeugen? ersatzweise /dauerhaft/ ein screen-flash? mit "echo $'\a'" erhalte ich derzeit hkeine reaktion :-(
<dreamon> stevieh, habs umgesteckt. Ubuntu meldet beim einstecken-> "festplatte meldet funktionsprobleme" .. herrje, hab mich schon gefreut mal was flottes zu haben
<stevieh> dreamon: scha nun
<bekks> dreamon: Betreibst du die Platte als USB Platte?
<k1l> |Frodo|: mit beep?
<|Frodo|> k1l: ja, nen beep wollt ich eigentlich haben, ersatzweise nen aufblitzen des bildschirms
<dreamon> bekks, Hei. Ne.. wollte es im Zotac betreiben. Nun hab ichs an den SATA vom Notebook gehängt. Könnte mal usb-Rahmen probieren.
<k1l> |Frodo|: beep is der command
<bekks> dreamon: Und du steckst munter daran Gerätre ein und aus, wenn sie gar nicht hotpluggable sind? Mutig.
<|Frodo|> k1l: wenn der befehl "beep" installiert ist...  echo $'\a' bzw. händisches ^G sollten eigentlich (auch) tun
<k1l> |Frodo|: schau mal obs nicht geblacklisted ist
<kernel_panic1111> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzbpTVYGq9I :D
<kubine> Title: Daft Punk - One More Time (8-Bit) - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<bekks> !ot > kernel_panic1111 
<kubine> kernel_panic1111: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<kernel_panic1111> böses kernel_panic1111... ich werds mir merken ;)
<|Frodo|> k1l: tput flash funktioniert zumindest erstmal, löst nen aufblitzen des bildschirms aus. aber eben nicht gekoppelt an den eigentlichen aufruf der bell
<k1l> |Frodo|: und im alsamixer könntest mal gucken ob der pc-speaker aus ist
<dreamon> bekks, Die lief schon beim ersten Einstecken nicht.(da war kiste ausgewesen)
<|Frodo|> k1l: ich vermute, der pc-speaker ist nicht aktiv, da modul pcspkr nicht geladen/blackgelistet. aber alternativ müßte man doch das flashen einstellen können. nur wie?
<k1l> hab ich doch gesagt?
<|Frodo|> k1l: nochmal neu geschrieben: da ich im moment wohl keinen zugriff auf den pc-speaker habe (warum kann man nicht alternativ/zusätzlich die "normalen" lautsprecher nehmen?), möchte ich von "bell" (sound) auf bildschirm-flash umschalten. nur wie?
<k1l> |Frodo|: ich habe dir doch oben gesagt, guck ob das modul nicht geladen oder vlt auf der blacklist ist. dann einfach das modul laden. weiterhin: gucken ob der pc speaker gemutet ist
<k1l> |Frodo|: und die frage ist auch, "was" du da "umstellen" willst
<vlt> k1l, |Frodo|: Ich bin nicht auf der blacklist.
<|Frodo|> k1l: *seufz* ich drück mich heut abend wohl irgendwie mißverständlich aus...  :-( also, ich will im moment /keinen/ ton, daher dürfte mir das modul pcspkr auch nicht weiterhelfen. ich möchte das verhalten des terminals ändern: es soll, anstatt einen ton (versuchen zu) erzeugen, den bildschirm aufflackern lassen (silent bell bzw. flash).
<|Frodo|> vlt: nein, auf meiner kernel-modul-blacklist kann ich dich wirklich nicht finden...  ;-P
<kernel_panic111> wie soll ihm das jetzt helfen, dass du ihn nicht auf deiner blacklist finden kannst? :P
<vlt> |Frodo|: ;-)
<kernel_panic111> ich hasse den blöden suspend modus... vor allem hasse ich solche fehler, die mal auftreten und mal nicht.
<vlt> kernel_panic111: Sehr gut. Hass wird Dich weit bringen.
<kernel_panic111> mich nicht
<kernel_panic111> aber vielleicht den rechner
<kernel_panic111> auf seinem weg aus dem fenster :P
<kernel_panic111> noch denke ich wirklich, ich werde es hinterher bereuen.
<Guerilla>  Guten Abend, gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit herrauszufinden was den Ruhestand beim Aufwachen stört?
<kernel_panic111> den debug-modus?
<kernel_panic111> oder log-files lesen?
<|Frodo|> k1l: btw: einfaches laden von cpspkr hilft auch nix weiter! :-(
<kernel_panic111> aber mein rechner ist sehr genügsam damit. teilweise hält er es noch nicht mal für nötig logfiles zu schreiben, damit man den fehler auch nachvollziehen kann. absturz --> cut im logfile
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-04
<skorpio> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei thunderbird die mails von einem bestimmten account sichern kann?
<skorpio> will nicht den ganzen ordner kopieren muessen...
<ben1u> moin, ist es möglich das /tmp innerhalb von /home zu ummounten während da ein Schreibvorgang im /tmp stattfindet?
<ben1u> s/innerhalb von/nach
<fjodor> stevieh1: hey stevieh1 ist dir eigentlich bewusst, dass hbci viel unsicherer ist als chiptan?
<stevieh1> fjodor: ach?
<fjodor> :D hab nochmal nachgeguckt, deine lösung über expresscard ist natürlich echt cool, aber naja...
<fjodor> gibt es sont irgendwas nützliches was man mit einer express-card machen kann, außer ne externe graka anschließen?
<bullgard6> fjodor: Man kann z. B. eine WLAN-Express-Card verwenden, wenn man keine eingebaute WLAN-Karte hat. Und es gibt viele weitere Express-Cards mit spezialisierten Funktionen.
<fjodor> bullgard6: naja gut, aber außer vielleicht esata braucht heutzutage sowas doch keine sau :D
<bullgard6> fjodor: Deine Frage war ziemlich allgemein und hat nicht Deinen Hintergrund beleuchtet. Deshalb konnte ich Dir nur sehr allgemein antworten. Ich gebe Dir insofern recht, als Express-Cards sich nicht so stark auf dem Markt durchgesetzt haben, wie ihre Erfinder sich das erhofft haben.
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: bullgard6: bitte langsam entweder ins OT, qry, oder sonstwohin abwandern, da expresscard gut ja/nein definitiv nciht ubuntu-spezifisch ist. danke.
<Loetmichel> man könnte auch sagen: alles was an schnittstellen mit hoher datenrate und/oder geringer latenz gebracuht wird und was nicht per usb zu regeln ist nutzt am (aktuellen) lapütop Expresscard
<Loetmichel> ... und einige sachen bei denen eine versenkte karte einfach praktischer ist als ein rumstehender stöpsel
<Loetmichel> oh... sorry, zu spät gelesen, LetoThe2nd
<swed1> Hallo, ich hab hier die ISO Datei von Memtest86+. Wie mache ich unter Ubuntu damit einen LiveUSB Stick?
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: unetbootin
<swed1> Danke, scheint geklappt zu haben
<swed1> :)
<dieckie> moin
<Joe-Waschl> moin
<chris92> moin beisammen. habe hier jetzt einen medion md 90092 flachbettscanner von meinem dad stehen. wird wahrsch schwer den zum laufen zu bringen unter ubuntu wenn "sane-find-scanner" nix findet, oder?
<dadrc> chris92, im uu.de-Forum haben das auch schon einige versucht, leider ohne Erfolg
<chris92> schade, danke aber für deine hilfe, dadrc :)
<Brill> hallo ich sehe bei htop nur 4 anstatt 7 kerne bei meinen corei7 rechner bitte um hilfe 
<LetoThe2nd> Brill: i7 heisst nicht 7 kerne
<LetoThe2nd> Brill: guckst du: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core#Core_i7
<Brill> ok LetoThe2nd 
<kubine> Title: Intel Core - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vlt> Hallo. Ich habe an einem Rechner mit Ubuntu 12.04 und dessen Kernel 3.2.0 „generic“ USB-Speicher angeschlossen, die ich in `lsusb` gelistet sehe, die aber nicht als Blockdevice irgendwo auftauchen. Wie kann ich nach /dev „laden“?
<TheInfinity> vlt: mal schauen was dmesg / syslog sagen wenn du das ding reingesteckt hast
<Joe-Waschl> mounten?
<TheInfinity> Joe-Waschl: ohne device nodes wohl kaum ;)
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: ists vielleicht kein echter usb-speicher, sondern ein mtp-device?
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: u.a. deswegen wollt ich gern dmesg ;)
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: ah, die dmesg-frage hab ich ueberlesen
<Joe-Waschl> ok ^^ 
<ShanaVar> Mir hat es beim upgrade von 12.04 -> 12.10 irgendwie die paketdatenbank zusammen gehauen. Ich hatte die Kubuntu backports aktiviert. Jetzt meint apt, dass die pakete aus den backports von 12.04 den anderen vorzuziehen seien. Bei der Installation von z.b. kde-workspace-dev passiert folgendes:
<ShanaVar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410080/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ShanaVar> ein showpkg auf eine der abhängigkeiten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410083/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ShanaVar> und ein apt-cache policy auf eine der abhängigkeiten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410088/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ShanaVar> showpkg zzeigt auch dass z.b. das paket 4:4.9.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa3 (/var/lib/dpkg/status) anscheinend in /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_universe_binary-i386_Packages liegt
<ShanaVar> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man das wieder hinbiegen könnte? Bin ein wenig ratlos :-)
<geser> so wie es aussieht, hast du weiterhin noch eins der kubuntu-PPAs aktiv
<geser> und blöderweise scheint das alte kubuntu-backports aktuelluer zu sein, als die Pakete in 12.10
<geser> du könntest mal mit "ppa-purge" versuchen wieder auf 12.10 zurückzukommen (ich habe ppa-purge selber noch nicht genutzt)
<ShanaVar> also die /etc/apt/sources.list,d/ enthält nur quantal updates und quantal backports
<ShanaVar> also die /etc/apt/sources.list list nur die 3 einträge für quantal
<ShanaVar> Ich wundere mich woher er das repo nehmen will, oder gibts sonst noch ein Verzeichnis für repos?
<geser> die Verzeichnisse sind korrekt
<geser> aber wie du in deiner apt-cache polica Ausgabe siehst, kenn er noch eine Version aus einem PPA
<geser> "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/ quantal/main i386 Packages"
<kubine> Title: Index of /kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<ShanaVar> hmm, kann ich in dem fall ein "downgrade" auf quantal erzwingen?
<geser> hast du in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ wirklich kein kubuntu PPA für quantal aktiviert?
<ShanaVar> für quantal schon, aber nicht das für precise
<ShanaVar> das quantal updates, von da kommen die 4.9.3 pakete
<ShanaVar> das problem ist, dass er nachwievor mein, dass die 4.9.3 von 12.04 aktueller seien
<geser> weil du es installiert hast
<geser> du musst es manuell auf die Version aus dem quantal PPA downgraden
<ShanaVar> hmm ok, dazu pinne ich die priorität von dem quantal ppa auf 1000 und mache  ein upgrade?
<geser> müsste gehen
<dAnjou> !apt-pinning > ShanaVar: just FYI,
<kubine> ShanaVar: just FYI,: Informationen zu Apt-Pinning finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning
<ShanaVar> Tausend Dank mal! Augen zu und durch :-)
<ShanaVar> Hmm, trotz pin auf 1000, ist laut apt-get alles up-to-date: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410152/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ShanaVar> aber ein apt-cache policy auf ein paket zeigt z.b. dass es nicht so ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410150/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ShanaVar> wobei die priorität auf 1000 liegt für das eine paket
<geser> versuch es mal mit 1001
<geser> laut manpage muss es echt größer 1000 sein für ein Downgrade
<ShanaVar> ah ok, vielen dank, jetzt scheints zu funktionieren
<ShanaVar> auf der ubuntuusers.de wiki steht allerdinger: größer 999: Version wird in jedem Fall installiert, auch wenn das einen Downgrade des Paketes nach sich zieht
<ShanaVar> vielen dank nochmals!
<vlt> Hallo. Ich habe an einem Rechner mit Ubuntu 12.04 und dessen Kernel 3.2.0 „generic“ USB-Speicher angeschlossen, die ich in `lsusb` gelistet sehe, die aber nicht als Blockdevice irgendwo auftauchen. Wie kann ich nach /dev „laden“?
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: siehe oben.
<vlt> Hier die Ausgabe von dmesg und lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410189/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: interessan waere dmesg *nach* dem einstecken.
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: dmesg ist komplett. lsusb wurde unmittelbar danach ausgeführt.
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: ich seh da kein ereignis das vom einstecken rruehren koennte
 * LetoThe2nd muss eh mal AFK
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: Ich auch nicht. Deshalb hier meine Frage.
<xmfs> hallo
<xmfs> ich habe über mein rtl8139-nic iperf laufen lassen und komme nur auf einen wert von 55,7 mbit/s, was mir bei einer spzifikation von 100 mbit/s doch bisschen wenig erscheint. Ist das ein normaler Wert für die rtl8139-nics?
<elmargol> bin gerade am unity testen. wie sortiert man die apps im launcher?
<Minipluto> elmargol: drag&drop?
<I-Punkt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unity
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<elmargol> Minipluto, wenn ich das mache bewegen sich alle icons nicht nur das eine
<I-Punkt> da steht eigentlich alles
<Minipluto> elmargol: musst das Icon erst nach rechts raus ziehen und dann wieder rein
<elmargol> I-Punkt, DANKE
<k1l_> elmargol: du muss es etwas länger halten bevor du losschiebst
<elmargol> ist das normal das skype nicht richtig integriert ist?
<k1l_> elmargol: was heisst: nicht richtig integriert?
<I-Punkt> und noch ein link http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/skype
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<elmargol> wenn ich auf das skype icon klicke werden mehrere instanzen gestartet anstelle zum fenster zu springen wenn skype im systray ist
<k1l_> systray? hmm
<k1l_> das sollte sich eigentlich in den launcher minimieren, und nicht in den systray. und beim x sollte es komplett scliessen
<elmargol> hm das ist skype 4.1.0.20 evt. zu neu?
<Minipluto> benutze ich auch
<k1l_> hab ich auch
<Minipluto> aber weiß nicht mehr, ob ich da was an dconf modifiziert habe weil bei mir verhält sich das anders als bei k1l_ 
<elmargol> hmm wenn ich .thunderbird in mein home dir kopiere sollten die einstellungen übernommen werden oder?
<elmargol> oder hat ubuntu sich da irgendwas spezielles einfallen lassen?
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> evtl noch owner und gruppe setzen
<jokrebel> Also bei mir (12.04) ist Skype (4.1.0.20) nach dem (maximierten) öffnen sowohl links in der Starterleiste als auch oben im Panel. Schließe ich es mit dem x geht das fenster zu und links verschwidet es, bleibt aber aktiv und im Panel erhalten. Erst wenn ich im Panel per rechtsklick auf schließen gehe, wird es komplett beendet. IIRC ist dies aber schon immer so.
<elmargol> gerade mein thunderbird profil mit bacula restored :)
<elmargol> schon irgendwie nice tägliche backups zu haben :)
<Minipluto> jokrebel: genau so ist es bei mir auch
<tic55> Hallo, wie lässt sich schnell herausfinden, welcher Grafiktreiber aktuell bei einer Ubuntuinstallation verwendet wird?
<geser> versuch mal "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<tic55> geser: da kommt nur sowas http://pastebin.com/PbmmW20A
<kubine> Title: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib: extension "GLX" missin - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> tic55: Sicher, dass das ein Ubuntu ist?
<tic55> jup, 11.10
<geser> die ältere Version dürfte es erklären
<geser> da wirst du wohl im Xorg-Log schauen müssen
<geser> aber ohne GLX ist es recht sicher kein nVidia- oder ATI-Treiber
<Loetmichel> oder mal lsmod ung gucken ob was vertraut vorkommt ;-)
<tic55> nach was soll ich da gucken? ich hab ein ASUS M4A89GTD mainboard bei dem ich die grafik onboard benutze
<geser> sofern du keine zusätzliche Grafikkarte eingebaut hast, würde ich auf den freien radeon-Treiber tippe. Schaue einfach mal in /var/log/Xorg.0.log nach, welcher Treiber geladen wurde
<AtrumCorvus> tic22, zeig doch mal die ausgabe von "lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2 "
<tic55> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4290] [1002:9714]
<tic55> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:8454]
<tic55> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<AtrumCorvus> die ausgabe con "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in pastebin.de posten, das wird sonst zu apartisch hier
<AtrumCorvus> *von
<AtrumCorvus> moment, gibs bei 11.10 noch eine xorg?
<tic55> ich hab keine xorg.conf ^^
<AtrumCorvus> ok, dann denk ich das der standard treiber von redeon läuft
<tic55> ok danke
<inChange> hi, ich hab nen neuen user angelegt doch wenn ich mit su newuser mich anmelde kann ich mit tab kein autocomplete von dateien und verzeichnisnamen machen ? wie kann man das lösen?
<mistgabel> ubuntu deinstallieren
<mistgabel> :-X
<inChange> geht nicht hab xubuntu :D
<mistgabel> inChange, ich kenn das problem
<mistgabel> reboot mal
<mistgabel> ich weiß auch nich ob autocomplete mit dem befehl locate was zu tun hat
<mistgabel> eher nich
<_moep_> was sollte das mit locate zu tun haben?
<_moep_> gar nix
<mistgabel> befehl=programm
<mistgabel> ich hatte schon distros da funzte autocomplete gar nicht
<jokrebel> …was aber eher nichts mit Support zu tun hat und bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehört.
<jokrebel> inChange: Wie sieht es auf Strg+Alt+F2 aus? Gehts da auch nicht?
<jokrebel> inChange: Wenn Du Dich nicht mit su sondern direkt gleich mit dem neuen User anmeldest?
<AtrumCorvus> wie hast du den den neuen benutzer angelegt
<inChange> jokrebel, hab doch noch eine lösung gefunden http://serverfault.com/questions/99787/tab-autocomplete-for-new-user man musste das /sh in bash umändern. danke für die hilfe. 
<kubine> Title: linux - Tab Autocomplete for New User - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<inChange> mistgabel, falls du mal das gleiche problem hast http://serverfault.com/questions/99787/tab-autocomplete-for-new-user
<kubine> Title: linux - Tab Autocomplete for New User - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<inChange> mistgabel, einfach beim gewünschten user in der /etc/passwd das "sh" in "bash" ändern
<inChange> AtrumCorvus, mit useradd. kann man das auch anders machen ?
<inChange> AtrumCorvus, sodass man vielleicht gar keine änderung in /etc/passwd vornehmen muss?
<ppq> inChange: adduser ist die empfohlene methode, damit hättest du das problem nicht gehabt
<AtrumCorvus> wenn du einen neuen benutzer anlegst solltest du auch eine verzeichnis gleich mit anlegen lassen, weil du sonst nicht mit dem anmelden kannst
<ppq> inChange: adduser ist ein wrapperskript für useradd, das sinnvolle standardwerte setzt
<ppq> inChange: und: shell ändern tut man mit chsh
<ppq> adduser kümmert sich auch um das home-verzeichnis, jo.
<AtrumCorvus> stimmt, useradd nicht ;)
<inChange> ppq, ein home verzeichnis hab ich angelegt, aber warum darf man die shell nich in der passwd ändern?
<mistgabel> ok danke  inChange 
<jokrebel> Oh man! Immer wenn ich es doch mal wieder wage, auf STRG+ALT+Fx zu wechseln ist anschließend mein X kaputt und bringt in fast allen Fenstern sehr häufig Anzeigen ähnlich wie http://i.imgur.com/l7DUy.png ;-( erst ein Reboot schaft abhilfe dann.
<ppq> inChange: eben weil man mit chsh nicht in der passwd rumfuhrwerken muss. mit chsh kann ein user seine standardshell ohne rootrechte ändern. 
<ppq> gut, in diesem fall waren root-rechte sowieso nötig, aber merks dir für die zukunft ;)
<stevieh> jokrebel: spezielle HW? 3D Mode?
<stevieh> jokrebel: früher wäre das ein Sync problem gewesen, aber von sowas kann man dann keine Screenshots machen.
<jokrebel> stevieh: hehe ;-)
<ppq> inChange: wenn du das nämlich als ein anderer user machst, musst du chsh mit rootrechten ausführen. mit dem neuen user wäre das nicht nötig gewesen
<stevieh> jokrebel: aber evtl. könntest du das fixen, in dem du mal verschiedene vga modes für die Konsole probierst.
<jokrebel> lspci sagt ->  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV41 [Quadro FX Go1400] (rev a2) … sooo speziell sollte das nicht sein.
<stevieh> jokrebel: und treiber? ich hab schon immer die propietären genommen...
<inChange> ppq, ok danke. ich hoff ich merks mir :D
<jokrebel> stevieh: Da dreh ich lieber nicht mehr rum. Das hatte mich in der vergangenheit schon zu viele Nerven gekostet.
<jokrebel> <-reboot
<Wusel_> Mahlzeit
<Wusel_> kennt sich hier wer mit OpenVPN aus? Ich habe folgende Situation: Ich habe eine *.p12 und eine *.ovpn - mit meinem Windows-Rechner funktioniert alles, aber wenn ich die gleichen Dateien hier auf Ubuntu 12.10 benutze, stellt er due Verbindung zwar her, aber dann funktioniert kein Netz mehr, nichtmal ping
<Wusel_> egal ob ich network-manager-openvpn nehme oder openvpn in der Konsole
<Wusel_> :/
<jokrebel> Mein Nautilus verliert immer wieder mal seine Lesezeichen. (zB. ein ftp-Verzeichnis auf einem anderen Gerät). Wenn ich es über "gehe zu" - "Ort" neu Aufrufe (ftp://fernes.verzeichnis) verbindet es ohne Passwort (weiß also wohl noch davon). Blöd ist halt, dass das Lesezeichen-Icon dafür sporadisch (alle lesezeichen) weg sind.
<jokrebel> *sporadisch weg ist (und auch andere gespeicherte Lesezeichen zu anderen Verzeichnissen)
<LupusE> hi
<uosiu[shell]> Hi all
<uosiu[shell]> Can I please someone to help me with preorder of Nexus 4 in German Media-Markt? :)
<uosiu[shell]> Media-Markt says I need German postal Address. Can I fake it when I choose delivery to media-markt shop?
<ppq> uosiu[shell]: better ask in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<uosiu[shell]> ok
<gregor_> Hallo zusammen!
<yves___> Hallo
<yves___> Eine Frage kennt sich wer mit Owncloud auf ubuntu aus?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<yves___> Kannst du mir bei etwas helfen
<I-Punkt> frag
<bekks> Du hast noch keine Frage gestellt, die irgendjemand sinnvoll beantworten könnte.
<bekks> !frag | yves___ 
<bekks> !frag > yves___ 
<kubine> yves___: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<yves___> Also ich hatte owncloud installiert musste es aber löschen wegen ein paar Fehlern. jetz habe ich mysql datenbank gelösch und nneu angelegt , owncloud runtergeladen entpackt an den richtigen ort geht alles 
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<yves___> komm auf das webinterface kann admin anlegen und mysql daten angeben aber sobal ich auf fertig klicke kommt nur eine leere seite
<yves___> 12.10
<yves___> und ubuntu server
<I-Punkt> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/owncloud
<yves___> alles gemach
<I-Punkt> nach dem entpacken+
<yves___> und habe testweise einfach mal 777 auf den ordner gegeben
<LupusE_> a2enmod php5
<yves___> ist enabled
<LupusE> ggf auch mal den benoetigten speicher testen. php hat die eigenheit bei zu wenig speicher nur noch ne weisse seite zu liefern.
<LupusE> (php.ini editieren)
<yves___> also weiss ist sie nicht
<yves___> http://imageshack.us/a/img837/327/owncloud.png
<I-Punkt> welche version hast du und woher?
<yves___> von der offizielen seite und 4.5.4
<I-Punkt> und was wahren die von dir benannten Fehler vorher?
<yves___> bei mir fehlten die bookmarks und kontakte und kalender auf der linken seite.
<yves___> ich weis nicht wiso dases auf einmal nicht mehr gehen soll
<jokrebel> yves___: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ownCloud kennst Du? Und was ist "die offizielle Seite"?
<kubine> Title: ownCloud › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<I-Punkt> die Blonde...
<I-Punkt> ups sorry, falsches Fenster
<yves___> ich habe eben die tar.bz2 heruntergeladen
<I-Punkt> hast du mal die github version getestet, lief bei mir spitze
<yves___> die offiziele seite ist für mich owncloud.org
<yves___> ja aber ich finde nur komisch weil es ja ging und jetzt kommt so etzwas komisches
<bekks> yves___: Hast du die Speicheranforderungen von PHP geprüft?
<LupusE> yves___: das system wird keine eigenen logs schreiben? das ist ein haeufiges problem von webapps. ich vermute noch immer ein zugriffsproblem. hier waeren die mysql logs und das access.log von apache interessant. abe rich wuesste nicht genau wonach man da suchen sollte.
<yves___> wie geht das? 
<yves___> vileicht sollte ich euch noch sagen das ich das mit virtuellen host mache und owncloud mit ssl verschlüsselt ist
<yves___> aber habe es auch scho ohne ssl versucht ging auch nicht -.-
<I-Punkt> daran liegt es nicht. ich hatte es auch via ssl
<I-Punkt> Lief bei mir grundsolide. Allerdings github-version
<I-Punkt> sind denn alle Abhängigkeiten erfüllt? php5-json php-pear php-xml-parser mp3info curl libcurl3 libcurl3-dev php5-curl zip
<I-Punkt> und php5-gd
<yves___> puuh das weis ich jetzt nicht bin nicht so ein profie wie ihr. 
<I-Punkt> sudo apt-get install php5-json php-pear php-xml-parser mp3info curl libcurl3 libcurl3-dev php5-curl zip php5-gd
<yves___> ich weis einfach das es gelaufen ist heute noch nach dem neu installieren nicht mehr
<I-Punkt> dann hast du sie
<yves___> gut mach ich gleich mal
<I-Punkt> viel kannst du da nicht falsch machen. Ins Webverzeichnis kopieren, Rechte ändern und apache2 restart. Das wars. Wenn es nicht geht, dann hast du entweder einen Fehler an deinen Dateien oder SQL-Probleme. Nimm mal einen neuen Namen für die Datenbank. Kannst du mit phpmyadmin reinschauen, ob der Installer die richtigen Tabellen geschrieben hat?
<yves___> ich glaube auch dases was mit dem mysql zu tun had
<I-Punkt> wie gesagt, neue Datenbank verwenden
<bekks> Dann guck in die mysql logs.
<yves___> habe aber schon eine andere datenbank genommen ging auch nicht und mysql neu installieren ist mühsam weil ich noch 2 andere datenbanken drauf habe
<yves___> werd ich tun
<approach> Was ist das Problem?
<LupusE> dump machen, reinstlalieren (warum auch immer?) und dump zurueckspielen. das is tnicht wirklich aufwaendig.
<bekks> Vor allem weil das zwei Befehle sind :)
<LupusE> hi bekks :)
<bekks> moin LupusE :)
<yves___> ich werd mal die mysql datenbank neu installieren 
<bekks> Aber nur die DB, nicht dem mysql server.
<yves___> könntest du mir diese 2 befehle noch sagen :D bitte
<bekks> Letzteres wird genau nichts bringen.
<bekks> Guck in die mysql logs ob es überhaupt ein mysql problem ist.
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, hab mir heute nen usb 3.0 stick 32gb besorgt und wollte ne ntfs partition erstellen, vorher stand msdos beim dateisystem. jetzt kann ich garnichts mehr formatieren und neu partitionieren mit gparted: http://pastebin.com/grR4hgth
<kubine> Title: danny@danny:~$ sudo parted -l Modell: ATA ADATA XM11 256GB (scsi) Festplatte - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<I-Punkt> Ich würde sagen, owncloudverzeichnis löschen und neu einspielen. Hier eine kurzes HowTo für github http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412152/
<kubine> Title: owncloud › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Wieso verwendest du ein GPT label auf einem USB Stick?
<WasserDragoon> ich hab das ding ausgepackt, drangehängt und wollte das nur neu formatieren mit gparted
<WasserDragoon> ich hab gpt heute zum ersten mal gehört
<bekks> Mit gparted formatiert man nicht - man partitioniert damit :)
<bekks> Formatieren - dazu gibt es mkfs
<WasserDragoon> ja gut ich wollt aus ner msdos partition ne ntfs machen wegen größeren dateien
<bekks> Ich würde fdisk benutzen, ein MSDOS Label schreiben, neu Partitionieren, und dann die Dateisysteme anlegen.
<bekks> Du verwechselst gerade Partitionslabel und Dateisysteme.
<yves___> hier noch den error log
<yves___> http://pastebin.com/3URXR7f5
<kubine> Title: error - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> yves___: Da steht genau nichts über Fehler der Clientzugriffe drin.
<yves___> du bist schnell im durchlesen :D
<WasserDragoon> bekks: danke ich hol mir mal infos ein wie ich das alles mache
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Steht alles im Wiki :)
<yves___> mhm ok ja ich weis nicht was es sein könnte das geht über mein wissen hinweg
<WasserDragoon> bekks: is mir klar ;-) muss nur erstmal den part dazu finden
<I-Punkt> yves___:  siehe oben
<bekks> yves___: Dann würde ich (da du es nicht weisst) auch einfach mal die Finger vom mysql-Server lassen :)
<bekks> WasserDragoon: 10s: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yves___> ich habe nicht viel am mysql server gemacht nur erstellt und gelöscht
<WasserDragoon> so schnell bin ich nich danke :-D
<bekks> yves___: Was auch immer das bringen soll.
<bekks> yves___: Zumal du ja auch zwei ganz wichtige andere Datenbanken darin hast.
<yves___> ja ich weis die habe ich auch nicht angefasst 
<yves___> die basics kann ich schon haben wir in der shcule ^^
<I-Punkt> Wie schonmal geschrieben, das liegt nicht am Server. owncloudverzeichnis löschen und neu einspielen. Hier eine kurzes HowTo für github http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412152/ Aber eine neue Datenbank anlegen lassen
<kubine> Title: owncloud › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> o.O
<WasserDragoon> bekks: abfolge o, n und dann w is das korrekt?
<bekks> WasserDragoon: ?
<WasserDragoon> bekks: die abfolge in fdisk
<bekks> Die Abfolge um was zu tun?
<WasserDragoon> o für neues msdos label, n für partitionierung und w zum speichern der änderungen
<bekks> Ja.
<WasserDragoon> bekks: ok und dann mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc1 richtig?
<bekks> Nein, du musst dann noch Partitionen anlegen.
<yves___> jetzt kommt dieser fehler '': MDB2 Error: connect failed: _doConnect: [Error message: unable to establish a connection] [Native code: 0] 
<bekks> Dann läuft der mysql Server nicht, oder du hast die falschen Zugangsdaten angegeben.
<bekks> Und wieso "wieder"...?
<yves___> nop er lauft ich komme drauf und daten sind korekt :(
<bekks> Die Meldung sagt etwas anderes.
<bekks> Und wieso "wieder"...?
<yves___> aber es stimmt alles :S
<yves___> was wieder?
<bekks> Passt schon. Die Meldung jedenfalls ist ziemlich eindeutig.
<bekks> Hälst Du Dich an die Anleitung, die man Dir vorhin gegeben hat?
<I-Punkt> ist deine /var/www/owncloud/config/config.php korect ausgefüllt?
<I-Punkt> korect, lol
<Moewe> kennt ihr das, dass sich der vlc player beim beenden niicht wirklich beendet
<Moewe> und man den prozess erst killen muss
<Moewe> ?
<orgain> moin moin 
<ring0> Moewe, hier kommt das nicht vor :)
<orgain> habe ein klitzekleines anzeige problem: http://gallery.orgain.de/var/albums/Screenshots/email.png?m=1354653455 <<< bei thunderbird sind meine Topics und Anzeigen sehr milchig und schlecht zu lesen, weiß einer wo ich die farbe dunkler stellen kann? In den Einstellungen im Erscheinungsbild sowie in Thunderbird selbst habe ich es nicht hinbekommen
<yoda2> hat Ubuntu unity weniger bugs als lubuntu?
<guntbert_> yoda2: ist das eine sinnvolle Frage?
<yoda2> yup
<yoda2> ich gehe davon aus, das ihr damit erfahrung habt, und mir das beantworten könnt
<guntbert_> die ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie "hat ein Ford mehr Schrauben als ein Mercedes?"
<ppq> yoda2: da gibt es keine signifikaten unterschiede. DIE gibt es höchstens zwischen lts- und nicht-lts-versionen
<bekks> yoda2: Deine Festplatte ist möglicherweise defekt.
<bekks> Daran ändert die Sprache nichts, und das ist auch kein Bug.
<yoda2> ah sorry,disconnect
<bekks> yoda2: Deine Festplatte ist möglicherweise defekt.
<bekks> Daran ändert die Sprache nichts, und das ist auch kein Bug.
<yoda2> wieso ist das kein bug?
<bekks> Wieso sollte es einer sein? Das Verhalten wurde dir im Detail erklärt.
<yoda2> test1
<yoda2> schon wieder disconnect sorry
<bekks> Wieso sollte es einer sein? Das Verhalten wurde dir im Detail erklärt.
<yoda2> das mit dem terminal
<yoda2> das funktioniert bei unity
<bekks> ?
<yoda2> aber nicht bei lxde
<bekks> "Das mit dem Terminal" - bedeutet was genau?
<Baal> Tach zusammen
<Baal> kurze frage: bei Ubuntu versionen steht ja immer 18 monate support bzw 4 jahre support. Bedeutet das, dass ich nach 18 monaten keine Sicherheits updates mehr für diese version bekomme ?
<orgain> yep
<Baal> oha...gibts eine andere möglichkeit an updates zu kommen `?
<bekks> Baal: LTS hat 5 Jahre Support.
<k1l> Baal: wenn du eh schon weisst, dass du nicht upgraden möchtest in der zeit solltest du von vorne herein LTS versionen nutzen
<k1l> !lts > Baal 
<kubine> Baal: Informationen zu LTS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS
<bekks> yoda2: Behebe doch mal deine Verbindungsprobleme.
<Baal> wie ist das bei xubuntu, wie lange wird da eine version unterstützt ?
<bekks> lubuntu ist Ubuntu mit XFCE.
<bekks> Quaaak. lubuntu -> LXDE; xubuntu -> XFCE
<Baal> lubuntu -> lxde
<yoda2>   ja
<yoda2> xubuntu ist ubuntu mit xfce
<Baal> ja, aber ich meine eigentlich wie lange bei xubuntu man mit sicherheitsupdates versorgt wird , so ;)
<bekks> Baal: Genau so lange wie bei Ubuntu.
<yoda2> keine ahnung wie ich das behebe
<bekks> Weil lubuntu auch Ubuntui ist.
<Baal> ok
<yoda2> hab schon beim support angerunfen, war am nächsten tag schon besser, und 2 tage später fings wieder an zu laggen, hab Alice DSL
<Ekkehardt> uh alice
<Baal> meine wissenslücken sind gefüllt, ich bedanke mich und wünsche eine schöne nacht noch
<bekks> Alice DSL behebt man mit einem Providerwechsel. :>
<yoda2> lol
<bekks> Das ist kein Witz.
<yoda2> ist das bei vielen leuten so schlecht?
<Ekkehardt> höre öfter schlechtes über alice
<yoda2> welchen kannst du mir empfehlen?
<bekks> Ich hab noch nichts Gutes davon gehört. Aber das ist alles Offtopic.
<yoda2> ok, ich mach jetzt mal nen reinstall unity
<yoda2> bb
<bekks> Wozu?
<bekks> Beheb dein Festplattenproblem erstmal.
<yoda2> ich hoffe mal das sich das festplatten problem beim reinstallieren behebt
<bekks> Nein.
<yoda2> nein?
<bekks> Das wurde Dir erklärt, dass das nicht passieren wird.
<yoda2> wie kann ichs sonst beheben?
<bekks> Durch eine genauere Analyse von dmesg, wie Dir ebenfalls vorgeschlagen wurde.
<yoda2> im terminal?das hab ich eingetipt, aber das gibt so viel text das kann ich garnicht analysieren
<bekks> Dann schiebedie gesamte Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> !pastebinit > yoda2 
<kubine> yoda2: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<yoda2> aber wenn ich einfach "use entire disk" auswähre, wir dadurch nicht die festplatte wieder in ordnung gebracht. bzw "replace current ubuntu" oder "delete all and reinstall"...?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Was auch immer du da tust hat nicht im entferntesten etwas mit einer Festplattenreparatur zu tun.
<yoda2> auch nicht, wenn man sie komplett formatiert?
<bekks> Nein.
<k1l> yoda2: es ist ja nichtmal klar, was der fehler ist
<k1l> yoda2: du willst am auto einfach mal den motor wechseln, weisst aber gar nicht ob der motor das problem ist
<yoda2> der fehler ist, das etwa bei jedem 10 start ein bootfail kommt, und danach filesystem error
<bekks> Dann schiebe die Ausgabe von dmesg in einen Pastebin.
<yoda2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411299/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Du hast entweder eine kaputte Festplatte, ein kaputtes Festplattenkabel oder ein kaputtes Mainboard.
<bekks> Das sieht man an den Fehlermeldungen am Endeder Ausgabe.
<yoda2> wie kann ich das beheben?
<bekks> Durch eine neue Festplatte, ein neues Kabel oder ein neues Mainboard. Je nachdem was genau kaputt ist.
<yoda2> das wird beim lap top schwer
<bekks> Neue Festplatte? Ist ziemlich einfach, bei einem Laptop.
<yoda2> hmm, ok
<bekks> !SMART > yoda2 
<yoda2> aber dann behallt ich noch solange diese hier, solange sie noch nicht vollständig kaputt ist
<bekks> Dann sichere wenigstens deine Daten.
<yoda2> hab ich schon
<bekks> yoda2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<yoda2> ok, danke für die hilfe, bin dann erstmal weg
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yoda2> bb
<yoda2> danke, das guck ich mir auch noch an^^
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-05
<littledarkcloud> hi @ll, hab nen problem mit screen.
<littledarkcloud> logge mich per ssh ein, su - user, screen.
<littledarkcloud> fehlermeldung: "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp1' - please check."
<littledarkcloud> (testhalber: login als root, screen .... es funktioniert.)
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud: google benutzt?
<littledarkcloud> frag ich mal so rum, brauch ich für screen adminrechte?
<vectory> littledarkcloud: nein
<littledarkcloud> Now ttyp1 is not owned by this user because it is used by another (and it works for the other).
<littledarkcloud> weiß nur leider nicht was ich damit anfangen soll,  mh.
<caillean> huhu
<swed1> Hallo, wie finde ich heraus welche VirtualBox Version auf meinem Ubuntu installiert ist
<Minipluto> Hallo swed1, wie wärs mit VirtualBox Manager starten und dann auf Hilfe -> Über VirtualBox?
<swed1> Minipluto, bei mir gibts da kein Hilfe
<Minipluto> swed1: der verwendet auch das GlobalMenu. Wird erst angezeigt, wenn du mit der Maus oben ins Panel gehst
<swed1> ah ok, gefunden, danke
<Minipluto> swed1: ansonsten tut es auch im Terminal ein virtualbox --help, da wird die Version ebenfalls angezeigt (aber nicht so detailliert)
<swed1> Bin gerade dabei den Extension Pack zu installieren, da dieser empfohlen wurde wenn der USB Stick nicht erkannt wird. Jetzt hab ich diesen installiert, erkennt aber den USB Stick immer noch nicht
<webbeaver> swed1: dpkg -l zeigt dir die packages mit version nummer
<webbeaver> keine ahnung wie detailliiert
<swed1> Im Wiki heist es man muss dazu der Gruppe vboxusers die nötigen Rechte zuweisen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#USB-Geraete-verwenden
<kubine> Title: Benutzung › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<swed1> wenn ich aber mit id die id von vboxusers herausfinden möchte, steht da nix von vboxusers
<koegs> swed1: du sollst deinen user der gruppe vboxusers hinzufügen...
<dieckie> moin
<B111> ich möchte eine datei auf dem desktop entpacken mit tar zxvf
<B111> jedoch weiss ich nicht, wie ich im terminal das verzeichnis wechsel
<LetoThe2nd> B111: cd
<B111> zurzeit findet er die datei nicht.
<vlt> Hallo. Ich habe an einem Rechner mit Ubuntu 12.04 und dessen Kernel 3.2.0 „generic“ USB-Speicher angeschlossen, die ich in `lsusb` gelistet sehe, die aber nicht als Blockdevice irgendwo auftauchen. Wie kann ich nach /dev „laden“?
<vlt> Hier die Ausgabe von dmesg und lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410189/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> cd ~/Desktop 
<LetoThe2nd> B111: ls listet dir alles im aktuellen verzeichnis auf, mit cd wechselst du dann in ein verzeichnis
<stevieh> tar -xvzf foo.tar.gz
<B111> cd ~/Desktop
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: im allgemeinen ist IMHO tar xvf vorzuziehen, weils die -z und -j flags automatisch erkennt
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: ich bin noch aus der Zeit, als das nicht der Fall war ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: und das verzeichnis heisst nicht zwingend "desktop", sondern kann auch arbeitsflaeche heissen
<LetoThe2nd> B111: daher der hinweis auf ls :)
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: oh mann.
<dadrc> vlt, wenn die in dmesg nicht auftauchen, seh ich da keine großen Chancen.
<dadrc> "xtract zeh files."
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: a) geht der port mit nem anderen device b) geht der stick an nem anderen graet?
<vlt> dadrc: Kann ich denn ein Neulesen des USB-Busses triggern?
<dadrc> Abziehen und neu anstecken dürfte einfacher sein
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: Es sind zwei Sticks, die vorige Woche an diesem und einem anderen Gerät gingen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass BEIDE defekt sind, halte ich für sehr gering.
<vlt> dadrc: Ich komme nicht physisch an die Maschine ran.
<dadrc> ugh.
<B111> ah ok habe es hinbekommen :-)
<dadrc> vlt,  dann würd ich versuchen, das USB-Kernel-Modul rauszuwerfen und neu zu laden
<B111> ls hilft sehr zur orientierung
<vlt> dadrc: Danke.
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: verbleibt die frage nach nem anderen device :)
<LetoThe2nd> B111: ich weiss, deswegen sagte ichs ja :)
<vlt> dadrc: Welches könnte das sein? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412233/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: Wie meinst Du das mit dem anderen Device?
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: sagte ich doch gerade. funktioniert spezifisch dieser port mit einem anderen device.
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: es gibt nicht nur kaputte sticks, sondern auch kaputte usb ports auf der welt
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: Ach so. 
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: Völlig tot wird er nicht sein (siehe lsusb), aber da ich gerade nicht rankomme, kann ich’s nicht testen.
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: dann komm wieder wenn dus getestet hast.
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: Ich brauche aber den Zugriff jetzt.
<vlt> Wie kann ich denn genau das, was beim Anstecken eines Devices passiert, künstlich auslösen?
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: und ich brauche ne schnitzelsemmel. jetzt.
<vlt> Irgendwas mit udev?
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: negativ.
<LetoThe2nd> und das entladen des usb-moduls halte ich fuer ne ungute idee, wenn man nicht ganz genau weiss was das mit der spezifischen hardware anstellt.
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: Hmmm, danke. Für die Schnitzelsemmel könnte ich Dir Tipps geben.
<dadrc> Stelle gerade fest, dass das USB-Kram mittlerweile eh im Kernel drin ist
<dadrc> Also keine Chance.
<Nortio> hallo :) ich bräuchte hilfe bei der installation von ubuntu 12.10 ich will auf ein system mit ssd installieren nach der installation kommt kein desktop fehlermeldung kann ich leider auch nicht sehen
<dadrc> Nortio, aber Grub siehst du?
<Nortio> neh auch nicht 
<Nortio> also ich hab nachgelesen dass man ssd unter ext formatieren muss wenn ich dass jedoch mache unter windows dann sagt mir ubuntu dass ich nicht genügend speicher frei hab für die installation bin echt ratlos
<Nortio> bin neuling bei ubuntu muss ich dazu sagen
<dadrc> Das Formatieren macht der Installer für dich. Aber dann lass mal von vorne anfangen
<dadrc> Was genau hast du schon gemacht?
<Nortio> ok also ich hab halt eine ssd 30 gb vor formatiert jetzte sagt mir der installer dass ich nicht genügend platz hab
<Nortio> dass heißt jetzt partition löschen und dann installer neu starten?
<dadrc> 30GB sollten reichen
<Nortio> jo klaro aber irgendwie wenn ich dass halt wie gesagt vor formatiere dann sagt es ist nicht genügend platz obwohl die komplett leer is
<Nortio> t
<Nortio> so ich lösch ma ebend die partition und erstell keine neue denn dürfte dass schon mal im installer funktionieren?
<dadrc> Sollte auch mit formatierter Partition gehen
<TheInfinity> Nortio: hast du ein backup aller wichtigen daten auf windows gemacht? bevor du dir da irgendwas gruselig schrottest ...
<Nortio> hab mehrere rechner hier also war nichts wichtiges drauf
<TheInfinity> ok. :)
<Nortio> ich installier ma mit der version 10... da kam auch eine fehlermeldung ich versuch mal bis zu dem punkt zu kommen
<Nortio> so ich hab die installation durchgeführt als ich auf den neustart button geklickt habe kommen viele error [1683.315723] end_request: I/O error , dev sr0, sector 535856 mit den fehlern ist eine ganze seite voll
<Nortio> keiner eine idee was ich machen kann?
<dadrc> Nortio, das klingt erstmal so, als wär die Installations-CD kaputt
<dadrc> Die kann sich selber überprüfen, hast du das mal gemacht?
<dadrc> kurz
<dadrc> ... kurz afk
<Nortio> neh bis jetzt noch nicht wie geht das?
<TheInfinity> Nortio: direkt beim start ist das einer der auswahlpunkte
<Nortio> ok ich schau ma
<Nortio> dauert noch einen kleinen moment^^ 
<Nortio> wo mach ich dass genau live cd starten oder ganz normal installation und dabei is das?
<Apfel_> hallo..frage...bei ububtu-de-offtopic stimmt was nicht...es werden nur 8 chatter bei mir angezeigt!
<LetoThe2nd> Apfel_: lies doch mal das topic des channels, den du meinst ;)
<Nortio> wo mach ich dass genau live cd starten oder ganz normal installation und dabei is das?
<Apfel_> moment
<Apfel_> das steht nur..."wenn das fass voll ist läuft es über"...ich weiß nicht was das bedeuten soll...ich chatte noch nicht so lange
<LetoThe2nd> Apfel_: komm mal kurz in #ubuntu-de-op, bitte
<Apfel_> ok
<Nortio> so ich hab die installation durchgeführt als ich auf den neustart button geklickt habe kommen viele error [1683.315723] end_request: I/O error , dev sr0, sector 535856 mit den fehlern ist eine ganze seite voll einer eine idee was ich machen kann
<Nortio> so ich hab die installation durchgeführt als ich auf den neustart button geklickt habe kommen viele error [1683.315723] end_request: I/O error , dev sr0, sector 535856 mit den fehlern ist eine ganze seite voll einer eine idee was ich machen kann
<LetoThe2nd> Nortio: wenns nach dem neustart-beginn war ists eigentlich egal, dann ist die installation ja durch gelaufen. wahrscheinlich wurde bloss das cdlaufwerk beim restart an ner unguenstigen stelle abgeschaltet
<Nortio> ok aber wenn ich neustarte kommt frozen error und viele andere wi I/O error , dev sda, sector 4096
<Nortio> Buuffer I/O error on device sda
<Nortio> sda1, logical block
<LetoThe2nd> Nortio: dann ist aber sicher noch was anderes faul als nur sr0 read errors beim neustart.
<Nortio> eine idee was es sein kann also der rechner hat zuvor immer mit windows xp/7 gelaufen jetzt ,öchte ich halt ubuntu für die firmen pcs nutzen kann dass an der ssd liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> Nortio: keine ahnung jetzt so aus dieser minimal beschreibung heraus. aber so am rande, es waer viel einfacher dich zu verstehen, wenn du normale saetze, also inkl. interpunktion machen wuerdest.
<Nortio> jo ok 
<Nortio> Ich hab bevor ich Ubuntu ver 10... oder 12... installiert hab die 5... version rauf gemacht da lief alles einbahnfrei nur gab es da leider keine möglichkeit zu updaten 
<koelner> Ich möchte, das mein USB-Stick beim Einstecken automatisch eingebunden ( mittels udev ) wird. Folgende Udev-Rules funktioniert nicht:
<koelner> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYSFS{serial}=="12061900072146", SYSFS{idVendor}=="Feiya Technology Corp.", SYMLINK+="intenso-16", RUN="/bin/mount /media/intenso-16"
<koelner> Was mache ich falsch?
<NeutrinoPower> hallo, ich hätte gerne eine Liste aller manuell installierter Pakete, leider funktioniert das wie hier beschrieben nicht mehr mit "apt-mark showmanual >..." http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zerwas> NeutrinoPower, der erweiterte Paketstatus ist nicht zwingend notwendig, mit dpkg --get-selections hast Du die Paketliste auch schon
<zerwas> NeutrinoPower, wenn Du das auf jeden Fall brauchst, müsstest Du aber mehr Infos dazu geben, was genau beim Ausführen des Befehls nicht funktioniert. Hier auf 12.10 klappt es ohne Probleme
<NeutrinoPower> ich will es auf 11.04 machen, da gibt es die funktion "showmanual" noch nicht
<NeutrinoPower> bin da per chroot von 12.10 aus drin
<NeutrinoPower> bei --get-selections steht dann "installed" oder "deinstall" dahinter
<NeutrinoPower> kann man ein reiserfs-Dateisystem in ext4 umwandeln?
<k1l_> ich würde mal spontan behaupten: nein
<inChange> gibt es in xubuntu auch die moeglichkeit 2 bildschirme zu nutzen ohne das das bild dupliziert wird?
<k1l_> welche graka? welcher treiber?
<NeutrinoPower> WTF, ich hab gerade das frisch installierte Kubuntu gestartet und nach dem Anmelden in KDM als Guest hat es keine Minute gedauert bis es zum Fail kam, ich wollte dann nämlich eine neue Sitzung zusätzlich mit einen richtigen Benutzer starten, erstens klappt das nicht nach Passworteingabe, 2. ist die Guest-Sitzung jetzt gesperrt aber mit welchen Passwort?
<leszek> hi
<ben1u> NeutrinoPower: schon mal ohne pw probiert?
<ben1u> ansonsten ubuntu oder kubuntu als pw probieren
<NeutrinoPower> ohne geht nicht, nächstes Mal probier ich das
<jokrebel> jasoN`: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung? …und außerdem bist Du anfangs immer "unverschleiert"
<jasoN`> jokrebel: grad nur nen unaffiliated vhost request gemacht :p
<NeutrinoPower> eigentlich hatte ich bei der neuinstallation ausgewählt, dass der private Bereich verschlüsselt werden soll, ist es aber nicht
<NeutrinoPower> womöglich weil das Benutzerverzeichnis schon existierte
<NeutrinoPower> wie kann ich es jetzt nachträglich verschlüsseln?
<NeutrinoPower> ah http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<kubine> Title: ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> g'nabend
<p01nt3r> nabend. wieso geht hier unter ubuntu 12.04 64bit das thunderbird-fenster zum lesen neuer nachrichten nicht auf?
<p01nt3r> kann zwar nachrichten verfassen, komme da aber auch nicht an die empfangenen nachrichten etc. dran
<p01nt3r> das hauptfenster geht scheinbar gar nicht auf.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Kann mir das jetzt grad nicht vorstellen was Du meinst.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Wie kannst Du dann verfassen?
<p01nt3r> das hauptfenster geht nicht auf.
<p01nt3r> also ich wähle thunderbird aus der dash, aber es öffnet sich nichts
<p01nt3r> rechts oben im panel ist ja dieser briefumschlag, darüber kann ich nachrichten verfassen
<p01nt3r> im terminal kommt nur wieder der prompt, keine meldung, wenn ich es dort versuche zu starten.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Wenn Du im Panel beim Brief auf "neue Nachricht erstellen" gehst, kannst Du ein Mail schreiben? Was passiert, wenn Du beim Briefumschlag "E-Mail" klickst?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, wenn ich beim briefumschlag oben rechts auf email gehe, passiert nichts.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Unity?
<p01nt3r> jop
<p01nt3r> (leider)
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Und "thunderbird" aus dem terminal heraus öffnet nichts und bringt sofort neue Eingabezeile? Rebootet hattest Du schon bevor Du fragtest?
<p01nt3r> war letztes mal auch schon so und ja, ist so.
<p01nt3r> soll ich mal rebooten?
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Und es nicht minimiert da oder auf einer anderen Arbeitsfläche?
<p01nt3r> nein
<p01nt3r> ich versuch mal eben reboot
<p01nt3r> brb
<jokrebel> Ist es links in der Leiste? Zeig doch am besten mal nen Screenshot (mit linke Startleiste)
<inChange> kennt jemand ein tabellenkalkulationsprogramm fuer linux mit dem man .csv dateien oeffnen kann?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, das fenster geht beim ersten starten auf und dann gleich wieder zu, hier laufen jetzt 22 prozesse "/usr/lib/thunderbird/thunderbird" ??
<jokrebel> nochmal, da Du ja einfach schnell raus bist ;-) … [19:02] <jokrebel> Ist es links in der Leiste? Zeig doch am besten mal nen Screenshot (mit linke Startleiste)
<p01nt3r> beim beenden selbiger ist htop gerade abgeschmiert. befehl war "sudo killall thunderbird"
<p01nt3r> und nein, ist es nicht.
<jokrebel> was hat htop (hab ich nicht) mit killall zu tun?
<p01nt3r> nichts, wollte nur anmerken, dass es gerade gecrasht ist.
<p01nt3r> naja killall beendet prozesse und htop zeigt sie an
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Und sind dann jetzt alle Thunderbird-Prozesse aus?
<p01nt3r> jap sind sie
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Was macht htop besser als top
<p01nt3r> bessere übersich
<p01nt3r> t
<p01nt3r> wollen wir darüber jetzt diskutieren, welches von den beiden besser ist? ^^
<jokrebel> na egal; wenn Du _nun_ aus dem Terminal heraus thunderbird aufrufst…
<p01nt3r> scheinbar wandert das teil tatsächlich nach links, aber ich sehe es nicht in der leiste
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Sorry wenn sich das so laß! Kannte/kenne es halt nicht und dachte mir, viellcht darf ich ja auch was dazulernen. ;-/
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Ist die Leiste vielleicht übervoll?
<p01nt3r> ok sry ^^, htop bildet die prozesse übersichtlicher ab und bietet mehr funtionen
<p01nt3r> +k
<p01nt3r> ööhm
<p01nt3r> da ist noch platz
<p01nt3r> für vielleicht 3 icons
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Bekomm ich jetzt dann doch endlich mal bitte nen Screenshot?
<p01nt3r> aber sicher. hier. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1412987/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> ah sry der is broken
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: zB http://www.pic-upload.de/
<kubine> Title: Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen - Pic-Upload.de (at www.pic-upload.de)
<p01nt3r> http://postimage.org/image/7mausmadj/
<kubine> Title: View image: Bildschirmfoto vom 2012 12 05 19 15 42 (at postimage.org)
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Wenn ich da jetzt auf dem Bild auch noch sehen würd, dass grad ein Thunderbird-Prozess läuft, wärs perfekt gewesen; also muss ich Dir halt weiterhin einfach glauben <g>. Da fällt mir jetzt nur noch ein, es mal mit nem neuen User zu testen oder mal probehalber im Home das ".thunderbird"-Verzeichnis (nachdem alle Prozesse tot sind!) umzubenennen; vielleicht ist da was quer.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: BTW schaut der Screenshot schon sehr nach grad frisch aufgesetzt (oder gar liveCD) aus.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, das system ist noch nicht allzu alt. hab das profil gelöscht und nun gehts.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Na prima
<p01nt3r> DANKE!
<jokrebel> Gerne
<B111> gibt es eine aktuelle ubuntu liste mit wichtigen befehle, welche man als anfänger kennen sollte, sowie cd oder ls 
<ppq> !shell > B111 hier hast du eine übersicht
<kubine> B111 hier hast du eine übersicht: Informationen zu Shell finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<jokrebel> B111: Oder zB. http://www.meinubuntu.de/linux-befehle-in-der-ubersicht/ oder oder oder Google bringt da tausende Treffer.
<kubine> Title: Linux befehle in der Übersicht - Ubuntu hilfe (at www.meinubuntu.de)
<B111> jokrebel: bezieht sich der Link nur auf Ubuntu oder sind diese Befehle bei jeder Distribution anwendbar?
<ppq> bis auf die apt-get befehle sind die in den meisten linuxdistributionen nutzbar
<jokrebel> B111: Sollte für alle Debian-Based system gehen. Die obereren wohl sogar für alle Linux(e)
<B111> ok
<B111> danke
<k1l> gibblsih: kannst du bitte mal nach deiner verbindung sehen. oder zumindest mal die ubuntu channel aus dem autostart nehmen?
<k1l> !mode +b *!*horus@*$#ubuntu-de-overflow
<kubine> k1l: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-de,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<NeutrinoPower> wie kann ich die Dateien in Verzeichnis a löschen, wenn sie in Verzeichnis b auch sind?
<k1l> mit fslint z.b.?
<ben1u> hallo, wenn ich mich im Terminal per SSH auf dem entferntem Rechner einlogge, wie kann ich dann sehen was auf dem X-Server vorgeht?
<ben1u> hab es schon mit remmina probiert und localhost eingegeben aber keine Verbindung kommt zustande.
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<bekks> Dazu musst Du in irgendeiner Form auf den X Server zugreifen - z.B. per nxclient/nxserver, xdm, vnc - aber nur mit ssh geht das nicht.
<ben1u> mit vinagre geht's aber da lande ich dann auf einer virtuellen Konsole.
<ben1u> wie kann ich es mir dann einrichten, dass ich den entfernten Rechner sehen kann?
<bekks> ben1u: Was meinst Du damit?
<bekks> z.B. mit Xvnc
<Guschtel`> wie er bereits sagte mit freenx oder vnc
<Damagoo> ben1u: als erstes muss der Desktop Freigeben sein dann könntest du eine ssh sitzung öffnen ---> ssh _L 5900:localhost:5900 deinZielserver
<Damagoo> dann klappt das mit Remmina und dem Localhost 
<Damagoo> ssh -L
<dAnjou> einer reicht auch für das ticket, ihr müsst ihn ja nich erschlagen
<bekks> ssh -L gibt nichts frei, -L ist ein Portforwarding.
<ben1u> ahja :D
<Damagoo> bekks: Gibt es nicht ?
<ben1u> ich check das mal ab :)
<Damagoo> Ich mache das aber so 
<Damagoo> :P
<bekks> Damagoo: Die Erklärung ist völlig falsch, das Ergebnis ist richtig.
<Damagoo> Okay das vlt
<Damagoo> :D
<bekks> Und ohne -X wird das in der Standardeinstellung auch nicht funktionieren.
<ben1u> also muss ich unbedingt noch den Port 5900 im Router freigeben?
<ben1u> Damagoo: was meintest du mit "als erstes muss der Desktop freigegeben sein"?
<ppq> ben1u: mit seinem befehl wird der port 5900 über ssh getunnelt. elegante methode, vnc übers internet zu nutzen. und die einzig sichere
<ppq> bzw. weitergeleitet
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#SSH-Tunnel
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> im router muss nur der port weitergeleitet sein den ssh nutzt, also standardmäßig 22
<ben1u> ich habe jetzt ssh -X -L 5900:localhost:5900 server und dann remmina gestartet und probiert indem ich da VNC auswähle und dann bei Server "localhost" eingebe und es geht dennoch nicht.
<ben1u> ja ssh geht normal
<Damagoo> ben1u: in Remmina dann 127.0.0.1:5900
<Damagoo> dann solltest du etwas sehen 
<ben1u> Verbindung zum VNC-Server fehlgeschlagen
<ben1u> mehr kommt da nicht
<ben1u> was sollte ich da bei Reminna noch alles angeben?
<vlt> Damagoo: Ich okaye das.
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-06
<style_> hi
<style_> auf meinem webserver gehts nicht weiter
<style_> Setting up udev (175-0ubuntu13) ...
<style_> dabei bleibt es hängen, oder bei rsyslog
<style_> was kann ich da tun?
<dAnjou> style_: keine ahnung, wovon du sprichst
<style_> hab apt-get upgrade gemacht
<style_> beim updaten von rsyslog bleibt alles hängen
<dAnjou> style_: dann versuch mal die pakete, bei denen er angeblich hängt, einzeln zu aktualisieren
<dAnjou> einfach mit: apt-get install <paket>
<style_> es geht wieder :)
<stevieh> hmm... nach diversen suspend resume aktion ist nach ein paar Tagen bei Networkmanager die VPN Liste im Menu verschwunden (12.04). Neustart des nm notifiers hilft... 
<bauruine> hat jemand eine idee wieso ich ein festplatten image mit mount -o loop mounten kann über ein loopback device aber den fehler "The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS." erhalten
<LetoThe2nd> bauruine: evtl. ist das loopback kein partitions, sondern ein komplettes plattenimage? also inkl. partitionstabelle
<bauruine> LetoThe2nd, mit /dev/loop5 (anstelle von loop0 geht es :/)
<bauruine> virtualbox meldet aber immernoch einen disk read error. 
<LetoThe2nd> bauruine: dann k.a.
<dnano91> hey. wenn ich mein handy über bluetooth verbinden will (vom handy aus) kommt am laptop die nachricht, dass ich den pin eingeben soll, aber kein eingabefeld... (benutze cinnamon)
<xubuntu189> bye
<xubuntu189> exit
<style__> hallo
<style__> php5-sqlite lässt sich nicht löscht
<style__> dpkg: error processing php5-sqlite (--purge): subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<dadrc> was sagt denn /var/log/dpkg.log dazu?
<style__> 2012-12-06 12:57:45 status half-configured php5-sqlite:amd64 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1
<style__> 2012-12-06 12:57:45 remove php5-sqlite:amd64 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1 <none>
<dadrc> hast du eine /etc/php5/mods-available/sqlite.ini?
<style__> sqlite3.ini
<style__> ist vorhanden
<style__> und pdo_sqlite.ini
<dadrc> ok#
<style__> in php5/cgi... löschte ich allerdings eine sqlite 3 ini
<style__> in der hoffnung nachdem reinstallieren wird die ersetzt
<dadrc> leg die mal wieder an
<dadrc> Die php-Pakete reagieren da recht allergisch drauf
<style__> ok, muss mal recherchieren wie die hieß
<dadrc> wenn du sie mit 'nem konsolenbefehl gelöscht hast, sollte es in der History stehen
<style__> wie lese ich die history? (war nur ein symlink, stelle ihn wieder her)
<dadrc> Entweder mit ↑ und ↓ durchblättern oder in ~/.bash_history gucken
<dadrc> wenn das nicht hilft, kannst du mal gucken, ob `dpkg -r php5-sqlite` vielleicht etwas mehr zum fehler sagt
<dadrc> kurz afk
<geser> mit "history" kann man sich die Bash History auch anzeigen lassen
<style__>  PHP PDO module is not installed. was mach ich denn da?
<dadrc> mehr kontext rausrücken
<style__> dadrc: mehr kontext? :D
<style__> aus welchem log 
<dAnjou> style__: du hast echt n talent fuer schlecht fragen
<dAnjou> *+e
<dAnjou> woher kommt denn die meldung?
<dAnjou> und dann fehlen die versionsnummern
<dAnjou> ubuntu is u.U. nich gleich ubuntu
<geser> style__: kannst du man die komplette Ausgabe von deinem Versuch das Paket zu entfernen in ein pastebin packen?
<style__> oh entschuldigt - ich hab das problem das owncloud nicht mehr läuft
<style__> das alte problem ist durch apt-get upgrade behoben worden
<dAnjou> style__: schon gegooglet?
<style__> google ist das erste was ich mache
<style__> tipps waren reinstall von php5-mysql
<style__> alles getan
<dAnjou> da steht doch php pdo
<dAnjou> nich php mysql
<style__> und php pdo ist in welchem paket?
<geser> dAnjou: PDO ist der DB-Abstraktionslayer von PHP
<geser> eigentlich sollte die Installation des "owncloud"-Pakets für die nötigen Pakete sorgen
<leszek> hi
<riseandshine> hi
<Joschii> moin
<exoon> hi. Ich habe zwei Monitore. Wenn ich ein Fenster maximiere, dann nimmt es nun einen kompletten Monitor ein. Als Defaultverhalten ist das eigentlich ganz praktisch. Ich hätte aber gerne mehr Kontrolle über die Aufteilung. Z.B. Fenster über beide Monitore einen Monitor in vier neue Bereiche teilen. Dafür gibt es doch bestimmt schon eine Lösung. Wo setzte ich da an? Beim Fenstermanager?
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: google: tiling WM
<exoon> LetoThe2nd, thx
<exoon> Bei Xubuntu ist xfce der Windowmanager, den ich gerade drauf habe?
<LetoThe2nd> k.a.
<jaynis> moin. ich bin vor ein paar wochen auf das neue ubuntu 12.10 (64-bit) umgestiegen und bekomme es seit dem nicht mehr hin mit gcc ein programm zu linken. 
<jaynis> compilen funktioniert noch wunderbar, aber beim linken kommen dann für alle "fremden" funktion die undefined reference to fehler.
<jaynis> die bibliotheken sind jedoch installiert (hab es schon mit mehreren ausprobiert).
<jaynis> hier ein kleines beispiel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412157/
<kubine> Title: c link fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jaynis> weis jemand woran das liegen könnte?
<dadrc> falsche pfade.
<jaynis> könntest du das ein wenig erläutern? kann es daran liegen, dass die libs in /x86_64-linux-gnu/ liegen? muss man das explizit angeben?
<jaynis> ich habe schon mit -L explizit (zusätzliche) pfade angegeben. der fehler bleibt aber bestehen.
<exoon> Nach der Installation vom Awesome-Bildschirmmanager und einem Neustart, sind jetzt auf meinem alten Desktop und in allen Anwendungen die Schriftenarten verstellt. Schön.
<geser> jaynis: es liegt an der Reihenfolge beim Aufruf (Stichwort: ld --as-needed): die Objektdateien müssen jetzt vor den Bibliotheken genannt werden: gcc curl.o -lcurl
<jaynis> jau!
<jaynis> genau das habe ich gerade rausgefunden
<jaynis> aber warum funktioniert es dann auf anderen rechnern?
<jaynis> also der fehler bei mir ist mir das erste mal aufgefallen, als ich das makefile eines kollegen ausgeführt habe. und bei ihm funktioniert dieses makefile
<geser> da ist noch der default "--no-as-needed", d.h. die Linken die Bibliothek rein auch wenn kein Symbol wirklich benötigt wird
<jaynis> ist das irgendetwas was kürzlich geändert wurde?
<geser> 1 oder 2 Releases her
<jaynis> ah ok
<jaynis> das erklärt das wohl
<jaynis> vielen dank für deine ausführliche antwort
<geser> ich weiß, dass ich diverse Pakete reparieren durfte, da sie auf Grund dieses Problems nicht mehr gebaut haben
<LetoThe2nd> geser: klingt aber so *eigentlich* nach einer sinnvollen änderung
<jaynis> ich werde mir jetzt erstmal die nase vorknöpfen, die dieses makefile gebaut hat ;)
<geser> LetoThe2nd: ja, deshalb wurde es ja auch von Ubuntu (ich glaube ein paar andere Distributionen nutzen das auch), da so unnötige Bibliotheken vermieden werden (= weniger Abhängigkeiten)
<LetoThe2nd> geser: so am rande, bist du eigentlich immer noch motu?
<geser> ja, auch wenn momentan weniger aktiv (Zeitmangel) :(
<LetoThe2nd> geser: kein ding, war eine voellig wunsch- und vorurteilsfreie frage, nur aus interesse :)
<geser> ich wäre ja selber gerne mehr aktiv
<LupusE> hi
<inChange> welche rechte sollten css/html datein auf einen webserver haben ? standartmäßig wird bei filezilla 755 angezeigt
<jasoN`> 755 passt doch?
<Moewe> hi
<inChange> jasoN`,  ich weis nich deswegen frag ich ja
<inChange> nen anderes problem is grad bei mir, dass bei bluefish das syntaxhighlighting gar nicht richtig funzt. mal gehst, mal nich....
<jokrebel_> Hat das was mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<inChange> jokrebel_, nein, aber regeln müssen ja nich immer umbedingt eine evolutionsbremse sein :D
<jokrebel_> inChange: hm - Frag sowas dann bitte trotzdem besser in nem passenderem Channel oder wenigstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic (wenn Du denn schon die [meisten] Leute von hier fragen willst) DANKE
<inChange> jokrebel_, okay, sorry.
<lookbehind> Nabend zusammen. Weiß jemand in wie weit Pakete aus dem Repo von Debian-Wheezy mit Ubuntu 12.04 kompatibel sind? Konkret geht es um exfat, welches ich komischerweise in den Ubuntu-Repos nicht finden kann, wohl aber bei Debian Wheezy.
<lookbehind> Die Abhängigkeiten (is eh nur libc6) ließen sich unter Ubuntu problemlos erfüllen (bzw sind es schon). Ansonsten müsste ich mit doch recht dubiosen PPAs arbeiten, was ich gern vermeiden möchte.
<k1l> lookbehind: was ist hiermit? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=exfat&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- exfat (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> die pakete gibts aber erst ab 12.10 und 13.04
<lookbehind> Hm, kann man die wohl bedenkenlos rückwärtskompatibel in 12.04 installieren?
<k1l> hmm, würde ich mal eher verneinen
<dAnjou> ich hab schon oft pakete von neuere releases installiert
<dAnjou> komm dann aber nich hier an, wenn was schief geht
<dAnjou> zum testen gibts VMs
<dreamon> dAnjou, Warum nicht? Hier wird ihnen Geholfen ;)
<lookbehind> interessanterweise hat  die Ubuntu-Version die du verlinkt hast libc6 in Version > 2.14 als Abhängigkeit (2.15 ist in 12.04 installiert), auf Debian reicht ihm libc6 > 2.7
<dAnjou> dreamon: bei solchen aktion würde ich das bezweifeln
<dAnjou> und nich unterstützen
<k1l> dreamon: weil wir hier die offiziellen repos supporten. wenn jemand fremdpakete installiert kann hier keiner wissen was da drin ist und was das für auswirkungen hat
<lookbehind> mit anderen Worten: Risikolos erst ab Ubuntu 12.10? Dann werd ich wohl mal ne VM aufsetzen müssen...
<dAnjou> lookbehind: moment
<dAnjou> https://launchpad.net/~relan/+archive/exfat
<kubine> Title: Free exFAT file system implementation : Andrew Nayenko (at launchpad.net)
<dAnjou> das hier is das PPA vom entwickler
<k1l> lookbehind: du kannst es natürlich mal probieren. das könnte auch klappen, weil die abhängigkeiten erfüllt scheinen. _aber_ ne garantie das es sauber läuft kann dir keiner geben.
<dAnjou> also ziemlich wenig dubios
<dAnjou> ich würd zum PPA greifen
<lookbehind> Ich probier das mal aus... danke!
<k1l> ich bin auch für ppa
<jokrebel_> ++ PPA ist alle mal besser als anderes Gebastel, wenns denn schon sein muss. Offiziell unterstützt wir es aber hier im Kanal nicht…
<lookbehind> Zumindest fährt die Kiste noch hoch, nach der Installation aus dem PPA... wirklich ausgiebig testen kann ich das leider erst morgen. Aber danke so weit :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Rudi2> nabend
<Rudi2> und schon hat sich die frage erledigt... gute nacht zusammen ^^
<dAnjou> dafür sind wir doch da
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-07
<dieckie> moin
<bullgard4> dieckie: Wenn Du eine Frage zu Ubuntu hast, kannst Du sie hier einfach stellen.
<webbeaver> bullgard4 ich auch? ;-)
<bullgard4> webbeaver: Klar, Du auch.
<webbeaver> ubuntu macht anscheinend sprachlos
<dieckie> bullgard4: nah, das war ein "Guten Morgen Leute"-moin ^^
<ulrich> Mit welchem Kommando kann ich sehen, welche Linux- bzw. Ubuntu-Version ich installiert habe?
<ppq> ulrich: lsb_release -a
<ulrich> ppq: danke!
<ppq> :)
<lini> hallo ihr lieben ich versuche seit geraumer zeit herauszufinden welche dateien für das anlegen in /var/backups verantwortlich sind !?
<k1l_> ich würde mal auf die paketverwaltung tippen
<lini> hallo k1l_ meinst du die legt auch ne passwd und shadow datei an?
<LetoThe2nd> lini: seit geraumer zeit (etwa 30sec) ergoogled: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7740635
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] What's the deal with /var/backups? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<lini> lustich LetoThe2nd danke dir , hab gestern ein bisschen länger gesucht aber die seite hatte ich nicht gefunden ! danke nochmal bye bye
<LetoThe2nd> lini: wobei das file nicht mehr /etc/cron.daily/standard sondern ../passwd ist... aber mei, wems so pressiert...
<Seymour> Kann man eigentlich Thunderbird so konfigurieren, dass er etwaige Reply-to header ignoriert?
<swed1> Hallo, ich habe Ubuntu11.10. Wie finde ich heraus, welches Gerät mein DVD Brenner ist?
<dAnjou> swed1: probierste mal "lspci"
<dadrc> Wieviele Laufwerke hast du denn drin?
<swed1> dadrc, 5 platten, 1 dvdram laufwerk
<dadrc> Dann sollte es /dev/sr0 sein
<dAnjou> ach sorum is die frage gemeint -.-
<dadrc> dAnjou, weiß nicht, aber so versteh ich sie :)
<dAnjou> ich dachte jetzt, modellbezeichnung
<ppq> !hddinfo > swed1 
<kubine> swed1: Bitte führ folgenden Befehl aus und pack die Ausgabe in einen Pastebin-Service, z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com oder http://paste.ubuntuusers.de --> sudo lsblk -o NAME,LABEL,TYPE,FSTYPE,UUID,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT && sudo lsblk -o NAME,GROUP,MODEL,STATE,MODE,RO,RM,OWNER,ROTA,ALIGNMENT,MIN-IO,PHY-SEC,SCHED
<swed1> dadrc: ein sr0 habe ich nicht
<dadrc> Dann mach das, was ppq vorschlägt.
<swed1> ppq http://pastebin.com/sryqCzaG http://pastebin.com/V49XdEDs
<kubine> Title: NAME LABEL UUID SIZE M - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Kein Brenner dabei. Sicher, dass der angeschlossen ist? o0
<LetoThe2nd> ist hier auf meinem arbeitsdeskto aehnlich. aus unerfindlichen gruenden taucht der unter ubuntu nicht auf.
<ppq> hm, mein usb-brenner wird in 12.04 tadellos erkannt
<swed1> ziemlich sicher, der hängt an nem zusätzlichen sata controller dran
<swed1> er reagiert auch wenn man aufs knöpfchen drückt :)
 * LetoThe2nd hatte nur noch nie zeit das zu debuggen
<swed1> ich kann den ja mal ans mainboard hängen, falls das was ausmachen sollte
<swed1> kaum hängt der brenner am mainboard, gibts ein sr0 :)
<swed1> danke
<swed1> ich hatte mir notiert, dass ich früher den selben brenner als /dev/pktcdvd/dvdram eingebunden hatte, was macht das jetzt für einen unterschied zu /dev/sr0
<dadrc> Heißt halt anders, wenn du es in irgendwelchen Skripten brauchst, entweder anpassen oder eine udev-Regel schreiben, die den Brenner "umbenennt"
<swed1> ok
<LetoThe2nd> hat tatsaechlich 2G freigemacht
<LetoThe2nd> -ECAHN
<mietze_kotze> Hi. Ich musste einen Treiber für meinen AWUS036NEH patchen und deshalb die compat-wireless installieren. vorler lief meine interne Karte (Broadcom bcm43225) mit dem broadcom-sta treiber und wird nun nicht mehr erkannt.
<mietze_kotze> Medium ist ein frisch installiertes U.12.04 und die broadcom STA wird mir in der "zusätzliche Treiber" als installiert aber nicht aktiv angezeigt. was kann ich tun?
<LetoThe2nd> mietze_kotze: bitte in ein pastebin 1) den patch 2) lsb_release -a 3) uname -a 4) dmesg
<mietze_kotze> der patch hat nix damit zu tun ist im prinzip die compat-wireless-2012-12-06. rest kommt
<LetoThe2nd> mietze_kotze: ich würde den patch trotzdem gerne sehen.
<mietze_kotze> ok. Patch: http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/channel-negative-one-maxim.patch dmesg: http://pastebin.com/CVnzK4ER
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> vielen dank fuer das gespraech
<mietze_kotze> lsb_release: No LSB modules available.
 * LetoThe2nd supported prinzipiell niemanden mit aircrack-patches.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: wow du bist flott, ich musste zweimal gucken damit ich wusste für was der ist^^
<mietze_kotze> apollo13: steht im link.... xD
<apollo13> mietze_kotze: oh ich hab nur das pastebin angeschaut
<apollo13> äh, den patch und nicht die url
<mietze_kotze> wie auch immer. ich komm eben selber nicht drauf, welche module ich blacklisten muss. bcm43xx steht in der blacklist mit dem vommentar es sei von b43 und ssb ersetzt worden... ab den blacklist rausgenommen und b43 und ssb geblacklisted ohne erfolg
<apollo13> mietze_kotze: ist egal, mit aircrack hast du dir hier den support verspielt -- wer damit rumspielen muss sollte sich wirklich ein bisserl auskennen und dazu selbst in der lage sein ;)
<joshua___> hi, hab da ein Problem - und ja... keine Ahnung was mir der error-code sagen will... und alles was ich bisher dartüber gefunden habe hätte eben so gut in altägyptisch geschrieben sein können.
<joshua___> Ata1: exception Emask 0x10 Sact 0x0 Serr 0x90200 action 0xe frozen irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed SError: { Persist PHYRdyChg 10B8B }
<joshua___> soweit wie ich es verstanden hab ein fehler im dataiensystem  ext3? > also formatieren und ubuntu neu aufspielen?
<dadrc> naja
<dadrc> joshua___, bevor du sowas machst, erstmal mit e2fsck gucken, ob es wirklich am Dateisystem liegt
<joshua___> ok, werd ich machen. Danke dann erstmal
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#manuelle-Pruefung ← da sind noch ein paar Infos dazu
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> wenn ich richtig gegooglet habe, könnte es sich um ein Kabel-Problem handeln, also vielleicht man prüfen, ob die Kabel richtig sitzen (SATA-Kabel an der Festplatte + Mainboard, Strom-Kabel an der Festplatte)
<joshua___> ok, hab das mit der überprüfung versucht und diese meldung bekommen: udevd [395] failed to create queue file: No such file or directory
<joshua____> zweiter versuch nach der Anleitung - da ist nichts passiert (neben dem Neustart meines PC's
<joshua____> http://www.linuxspy.info/606/when-and-how-to-runexecute-e2fsck/
<kubine> Title: What is e2fsck and When and How to run/execute e2fsck ? | (at www.linuxspy.info)
<joshua____> Hmm... nochmal Versuchen über ne Live-CD?
<joshua____> ich hab echt zwei linke Hände was PC's angeht^^ 
<littledarkcloud> login per ssh, su - user, screen -S test.
<littledarkcloud> .
<littledarkcloud> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp2' - please check.
<littledarkcloud> .
<littledarkcloud> ...., wenn ich vorher mir per su rootrechte verschaffe, tritt das problem nicht auf.
<littledarkcloud> (muß man screen mit rootrechen aufrufen oder existiert noch eine andere möglichkeit?)
<littledarkcloud> (btw --- hi@ll.)
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud: is user == root?
<dAnjou> und warum loggst du dich nich als user ein?
<littledarkcloud> nein, user ist nicht root.
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud: http://serverfault.com/questions/116775/sudo-as-different-user-and-running-screen
<kubine> Title: Sudo as different user and running screen - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<littledarkcloud> screen muß man also mit rootrechen aufrufen, aber es is besser sudo dazu verwenden --- richtig?
<littledarkcloud> (und als user eingeloggt zu sein.)
<sdx23> es "is besser" gleich als der richtige User zu sshen.
<stevieh1> hey ho, sachtmal, kann ich die 64bit lts server cd so starten, dass ich da eine normale Laufzeitumgebung hab? ich seh da nur ne rescue busy box, aber da hab ich wohl noch nicht mal ein fdisk?
<ppq> stevieh1: parted hast du dort aber
<ppq> mehr laufzeitumgebung ist da wohl nicht zu holen - es sei denn du hast ein system, in das du chrooten kannst, das geht auch problemlos
<stevieh1> ppq: ne, hab ich nicht.
<stevieh1> d.h. muss ich die Desktop CD nehmen?
<ppq> stevieh1: kann sein dass du es mit ganzem pfad aufrufen musst.
<ppq> alternativ einfach mal bash starten, dann sollte auch alles im path sein
<stevieh1> das ist ne busy box, da ist kein bash, oder?
<ppq> auf der cd ist bash eigentlich drauf, doch
<ppq> wenn ich grad nicht total durcheinander bin :)
<ppq> hab zumindest neulich aus dem rescue system der netboot mini iso (auch bloß der textinstaller) heraus partitioniert mit parted
<ppq> und bash war auch da
<stevieh1> ein partman ist da. wird auch gehen
<maredebianum1> littledarkcloud: wenn du sudo screen machst, kann deine Konfiguration plötzlich root gehören (in deinem Homeverezichnis), vielleicht daher die Probleme? sudo su und dann screen: als root user mit HOME=/root
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud: du bist nich so gut im lesen, oder?
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud: in dem stackoverflow thread is wahrscheinlich irgendwo die antwort zu deinem problem versteckt
<littledarkcloud> ich bin grad am lesen.
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud: du loggst dich ein, wirst der andere user, führst "script /dev/null" aus und startest screen
<dAnjou> das sollte es gewesen sein
<dAnjou> beachte: das ist wohl ein "ghetto little hack"
<stevieh1> öh wie ist den in unity der "offizielle" weg einen USB Stick zu formatieren?
<ppq> gparted vermutlich
<dAnjou> stevieh1: "laufwerke"
<dAnjou> ppq: das is ja nich installiert
<stevieh1> dAnjou: das war was anderes
<dAnjou> und "laufwerke" gibts schon seit 11.??
<Guest5192> hallo ich habe seit einiger zeit diese fehlermeldung von thunderbird http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/28/30/3472897-Bildschirmfoto_Tunderbird_UbuntuOne_Error.png was kann ich dagegen tun?
<stevieh1> dAnjou: merci, das ists, jetzt nur mal guggen, warum es immer noch nicht geht.
<Guest5192> sorry, ich wechsle mal den browser, chromium will gerade nicht so wie ich
<robert1> sorry, chromium hat meine posts übersetzt, also nochmal
<robert1> ich habe bei thunderbird seit einiger zeit diese fehlermeldung http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/28/30/3472897-Bildschirmfoto_Tunderbird_UbuntuOne_Error.png was kann man dagegen tun?
<robert1> bei ubuntuforums.org stand man solle das add-on "EDS Contacts Integration" deaktivieren, das mach ich mal und starte den rechner neu, denn nur TB neustarten reicht nicht um o.g. Fehlermeldung zu erhalten, bis gleich
<Froschi> rö
<robert1> scheint geklappt zu haben
<robert1> so das war der erste streich, nun hab ich ein weiteres problem mit evolution http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2012m4umw.png was kann man dagegen tun?
<stevieh1> robert1: vom alten evo umgezogen?
<stevieh1> da reicht es, wenn du den Sent folder für dieses Konto neu auswählst, wenn ich mich recht erinner.
<robert1> stevieh1: bin mir nicht sicher, wenn, dann schon länger her, ich habe von 8.04 auf 10.04 und 12.04 upgedated falls das was hilft
<robert1> stevieh1: ok das probier ich mal
<Loetmichel> re @ home ... hihi, 3 flocken auffer straße und alle fahren sie wie die ersten menschen... (zugegeben, abs, asr und anfahrhilfe machen das leben leichter, aber wenn ich die bremse 50% treten kann bevor es rubbelt ist doch alles schön, da muss man doch keine dreissig fahren wenn 120 aerlaubt sind?!?)
<Loetmichel> sorry
<LupusE> hi
<robert1> stevieh1: ich habe mal alle ordner links nacheinander angeklickt, ist nur das hier rausgekommen http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2012ucjvz.png
<robert1> stevieh1: btw, der untere teil im rechten bereich wurde von mir per gimp gelöscht
<robert1> stevieh1: die verschickten e-mails kommen zwar an, aber die fehlermeldung nervt trotzdem :-)
<robert1> stevieh1: wofür ist eigentlich das konto robert@localhorst, brauche ich das?
<robert1> stevieh1: ich habs mal deaktiviert, und nun ist es verschwunden, aber immer noch gleicher fehler wie hier http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2012m4umw.png
<robert1> stevieh1: ich hab mal unter home/robert/.local/share/evolution/mail/local nachgeschaut, dort habe ich einen ordner ".Sent und in darin befindet sich einer von dreien mit dem namen "cur", und in diesem sind genausoviele dateien wie im "Verschickt"-Ordner von evolution
<stevieh1> robert1: das alte localhorst konto ist vom konvertieren übrig geblieben
<robert1> stevieh1:  aha, verstehe, also doch umgezogen
<stevieh1> robert1: kontovorwaltung, konto auswählen, bearbeiten, vorgaben...
<robert1> stevieh1:  habs auch gerade hier gefunden http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fehlermeldung-bei-evolution-ihre-nachricht-wurde-g/#post-3600567 vielen dank für deine hilfe
<kubine> Title: Fehlermeldung bei Evolution: Ihre Nachricht wurde gesendet, aber ein Fehler ... › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> robert1: de nada.
<robert1> stevieh1:  danke für den kleinen spanisch exkurs, frohes fest an dich und natürlich alle anderen supporter, bin erstmal wieder raus
<IchGuckLive> Nabend
<IchGuckLive> ich habe soeben mein ersten 12.04 installiert nachdem ich duzende 10.04 betreibe  ein SCHock 
<IchGuckLive> nach einer geraumen suche nun die frage wie bekomme ich ein programm vom lancher in den desktop 
<IchGuckLive> das springt immer nur im lancher hin und her 
<HumanBeing> Hallo IchGuckLive
<Ekkehardt> mh, gute frage. ich nutze 12.04, aber mit gnome3. außerdem hab ich noch nicht versucht, eine verknüpfung auf dem desktop anzulegen.
<IchGuckLive> schon mal wa kann man das auf 10.04 umstellen 
<IchGuckLive> das look like
<HumanBeing> Das ist nicht möglich. es Geht nur vom Dash aus
<IchGuckLive> das ist ja ein echter rückschritt 
<HumanBeing> Im Dash einfach Drag&Drop auf den Desktop
<IchGuckLive> wo sind denn im dash die installierten programme ich habe 10 mal via softwarecenter installiert die sind alle im lancher 
<HumanBeing> Wieso willst du eigentlich eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop, die du schon im Dash hast?
<HumanBeing> *im Launcher
<IchGuckLive> das schieben ist mir suspekt 
<IchGuckLive> so alla win8 flying icons 
<HumanBeing> Auf das Ubuntu-Logo klicken und unten den Anwendungen-Tab wählen
<IchGuckLive> wenn die immer wonaders sind wenn man die anklickt ist irgendwie  nicht wirklich praktikabel 
<HumanBeing> Dann bei "Installiert" auf alle anzeigen klicken
<IchGuckLive> ok 
<HumanBeing> Unity ist wirklich noch nicht so ausgereift. Die Idee ist gut: Ubuntu übernimmt jetzt den Teil, an dem Linux immer gescheitert ist den Desktop/die Benutzerschnittstelle
<HumanBeing> Aber da muss noch einiges gearbeitet werden, bis es rund läuft
<Ekkehardt> den eindruck habe ich auch. hab nach jahren mit gnome2 kurz unity probiert und bin dann doch zu gnome3 gewechselt.
<HumanBeing> Wahrscheinlich wäre es besser gewesen, wenn sie eine zu Unity ähnliche Desktopumgebung modifiziert hätten
<IchGuckLive> so ich komm vorwärts  aber ich liebe 10.04 das kann ich jetzt schon sagen 
<IchGuckLive> wurde OOO durch libre ersetzt 
<HumanBeing> Tipp: Unity ist für die Tastatur gemacht. Du musst es per Shortcuts steuern
<HumanBeing> sonst wirst du nicht glücklich
<bekks> Was ziemlicher Unsinn ist. Und offtopic hier :)
<Ekkehardt> ich mag die maus. aber auch so geht manches per tastatur schneller, auch bei anderen desktops.
<HumanBeing> (offtopic) Für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: http://goo.gl/kyuO7
<IchGuckLive> compiz absturz system bitte neu starten Gibt es jetzt bei ubuntu auch Blaue screens ?
<IchGuckLive> ok ich versuch mal mein glück mit gnome3 auf 12.04 das geht sonst in die hose  BY 
<cici> Hi
<mgolisch> huhu
<cici> Nutzt einer von euch pinta? Finde keine Möglichkeit, eigene Schriften added
<cici> Oder greift das Programm auf die bereits installierten Schriften von ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> cici: wäre ungewöhnlich wenn es das nicht täte.
<cici> OK. Wo sind die Schriftarten bei Ubuntu abgelegt, in welchem Ordner?:)
<bekks> Was ist denn dein eigentliches Problem?
<TheInfinity> !fonts > cici
<kubine> cici: Informationen zu Fonts finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fonts
<cici> Ich will von dafonts.com eine Schriftart in Pinta hinzufügen, jedoch hat Pinta keine Funktion dafür
<k1l> cici: ich würde mal sagen, das greift auf die systemschriften zurück
<cici> OK,lese mir grad den Link von dir durch
<HumanBeing> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit Pakete vorzuschlagen, die in die offiziellen Repos aufgenommen werden sollen??
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_f%C3%BCr_Universe_vorschlagen
<kubine> Title: Pakete für Universe vorschlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HumanBeing> k1l: Danke! Bis dahin: wie füge ich die Pakete jetzt am besten hinzu? (die nicht im offiziellen PPA sind)
<HumanBeing> also am sichersten. Fremdquellen können ja das System gefährden...
<k1l> kommt auf das programm an.
<HumanBeing> Hmm.. Nagut, dann probier ich mal mein Glück :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-08
<littledarkcloud1> sudo screen -S test
<littledarkcloud1> führt immer dazu das der screen in /var/run/screen/S-root. geparkt wird, aber nicht in /var/run/screen/S-beispieluser.
<littledarkcloud1> wie kann ich das ändern?
<koegs> ich empfehle screen ohne sudo zu starten, sondern die befehle in der screen-session mit sudo zu starten
<littledarkcloud1> du meinst, weil screen sonst mit adminrechten läuft und diese dann weiter vererbt?
<koegs> genau
<littledarkcloud1> (btw --- ich brauche für die weiteren programme keine rootrechte, ich arbeite als normaler user .... nur screen startet nicht ohne rootrechte: "No more PTY." "Sorry, could not find a PTY.")
<littledarkcloud1> mh.
<mapleray> ?
<mapleray> Can I join this via IPv6?
<xubuntu188> Hallo =)
<ben1u> bei meinen eltern fliegt der canon drucker immer aus den Einstellungen raus, wenn Cups updates eingespielt wurden. Wieso ist das so? OS:Ubuntu 12.04
<ppq> ben1u: die proprietären canon druckertreiber sind grauenhaft schlecht
<ppq> ben1u: dass es überhaupt manchmal funktioniert grenzt an ein wunder
<ben1u> für Canon MG5150 gibt nur die proprietäre oder?
<ben1u> alternative wäre dann TurboPrint oder?
<ppq> das ist bei jedem drucker anders.. hast du mal recherchiert wie man dieses modell zum laufen kriegt? in der openprinting library kannst du auch mal gucken
<ben1u> ppq: ich habe eben dieses PPA eingestellt wie im Wiki von Canon-Drucker angegeben
<ben1u> achso, aber das PPA habe ich nur für den Scanner verwendet
<ben1u> der Drucker wird auch so vom System erkannt und funktioniert, nur Simple-Scan hat den Scanner nicht erkannt. Deswegen habe ich die Software aus dem PPA für den Scanner installiert.
<ben1u> ppq: in der openprinting database ist der Drucker nicht aufgeführt
<ben1u> wenn ich mich per ssh -X auf dem entferntem Rechner einlogge und dann "evince test.pdf" starte, dann bekomme ich folgende Meldung: http://pastebin.com/djFiFty8
<kubine> Title: ** (evince:10568): WARNING **: Befehlszeile »dbus-launch --autolaunch=9efcc908e - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Das ist eine Warnung :)
<ben1u> Und das Programm startet nicht. Woran kann das liegen?
<bekks> Hast Du lokal einen X-Server laufen?
<ben1u> ja
<bekks> dbus auch?
<ben1u> normal sollte man doch jede X Anwendung öffnen können oder?
<ben1u> das mit dem dbus weiß ich nicht. Wie prüft man das?
<bekks> "ps -ef | grep dbus"
<ben1u> http://pastebin.com/tbRS7d4y
<kubine> Title: ps -ef | grep dbus 102 888 1 0 Dec07 ? 00:00:03 dbus-daemon - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ben1u> scheint zu laufen
<bekks> Hast du mal ein anderes Programm als evince getestet?
<ben1u> aha, habe eben nur evince ohne die Angabe der Datei öffnen können
<ben1u> wieso geht das dann nicht mit der Datei zusammen?
<bekks> Das wirst Du die Entwickler von evince fragen müssen.
<ben1u> also gedit lässt sich auch öffnen, sowohl mit als auch ohne einer Textdatei.
<bekks> gedit ist ja auch nicht evince.
<ben1u> aber was bedeuten diese Warnmeldungen?
<bekks> Obige Warnung besagt, dass evince sich mit einem anderen dbus verbinden will/muss als dem auf dem lokal laufenden Rechner.
<dog-1> ist die aufwachzeit aus dem standby abhängig von der festplattengeschwindigkeit?
<dog-1> wenn ja wäre mein problem gelöst 
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Wenn Du mit Standy "suspend to disk" meinst.
<dog-1> nein, ich meine suspend to ram 
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit der Festplatte zu tun.
<Nightwolf> hallo, ich habe mein system so wie hier beschrieben verschlüsselt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<dog-1> also absolut nicht?
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Absolut ganz und gar nicht.
<Nightwolf> jetzt habe ich eine neue platte und würde diese gerne für die home partition nutzen (auch verschlüsselt)
<Nightwolf> wie geht man da am besten vor?
<dog-1> d.h. ein system dass auf einem langsamen usb läuft sollte genauso schnell aufwachen, wie ein system dass auf einer ssd läuft?
<dog-1> danke
<dog-1> gibt es eine möglichkeit diesen prozess zu beschleunigen?
<ppq> Nightwolf: guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS  und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Mit-LUKS-verschluesselte-home-Partition-automatisch-beim-Anmelden-einbinden
<kubine> Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dog-1: Nein.
<littledarkcloud> elementare frage: als normaler user, kann man im normalfall screen ohne rootrechte starten?
<bekks> Ja.
<littledarkcloud> (bekks, war das ja für mich?)
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Ja.
<dog-1> bekks: danke, nur noch aus interesse: wieso ist windows auf manchen notebooks schneller beim aufwachen?
<littledarkcloud> okay, danke.
<bekks> dog-1: Woher sollen wir wissen wie Windows funktioniert? :)
<dog-1> okay, sehe ich ein, danke schönen tag noch
<Nightwolf> ppq: ich habe mit gnome-disks auf der neuen platte ne luks partition erstellt (/dev/mapper/luks-193b20e8-baa7-494d-893d-43eddb893b66), hängt momentan in /media/andreas/home. ich habe alle daten aus meinem /home darauf kopiert. wenn ich in gnome-disks die einhängeoptionen davon auf /home lege und sage dass er automatisch einhängen soll und die alte /home raus nehme sollte das doch eigentlich funktionieren oder? mich irritiert nur gerade et
<k1l_> littledarkcloud: warum sollte man screen mit rootrechten starten?
<ppq> Nightwolf: ich hab keine ahnung, was gnome-disks ist. mach das besser manuell in der fstab, statt solchen mysteriösen gui-programmen zu vertrauen.
<ppq> Nightwolf: ah, ne, über pam-mount ist besser. wie im artikel beschrieben.
<ppq> Nightwolf: die passphrase der luks-partition sollte dazu mit deinem benutzerpasswort übereinstimmen.
<ppq> Nightwolf: alternativ kannst du die neue luks-partition auch in deine bestehende crypttab (mit keyfile) eintragen, dann wird sie bereits beim passphrase eingeben vor dem booten geöffnet und kann ganz normal per fstab in /home gemountet werden.
<littledarkcloud> k1l_, genau diese frage hab ich mir auch gestellt --- aber was fakt is: mit rootrechten (su/sudo) gelingt einen screen zu starten.
<littledarkcloud> (meine überlegung is nähmlich, das screen dann seine rootrechte vererben würd.)
<k1l_> littledarkcloud: redest du von dem programm screen oder von einer X-server?
<littledarkcloud> diese überlegung is doch nicht falsch oder?
<k1l_> littledarkcloud: su ist unter ubuntu eh erstmal falsch
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Es ist völlig normal, dass screen sessions als derselbe user startet, mit dem screen gestartet wurde.
<littledarkcloud> ich rede von dem programm screen, zur virtualiesierung eines terminals.
<k1l_> und man sollte sich dringend abgewöhnen erstmal alles mit rootrechten starten zu wollen. das geht sehr schnell nach hinten los
<k1l_> littledarkcloud: ohne rootrechte!
<sdx23> littledarkcloud: die Ausgabe von "groups" und "ls -al /dev/pts/" bitte.
<sdx23> und "ls -al /dev/ptmx"
<littledarkcloud> nein, ich starte nicht erst mal alles mit rootrechten.... ich versteh sehr wohl und ganz im gegenteil --- deshalb bin ich ja da am überlegen.
<littledarkcloud> jedenfalls würde doch, wenn man screen mit rootrechten(sudo) starten würde diese rootrechte an alle darin gestarteten programme weitervererben, richtig?
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> und das geht sehr schnell nach hinten los, deswegen macht man das nicht
<bekks> 1208 151412 <+bekks> littledarkcloud: Es ist völlig normal, dass screen sessions als derselbe user startet, mit dem screen gestartet wurde.
<littledarkcloud> jop. (ich habe extra einen benutzer ohne weitere berechtigungen angelegt, damit gar nicht erst rootrechte vergeben werden können. dieser benutzer is auch besitzer der jeweiligen dateien, als script.sh läßt sich auch normal starten.)
<littledarkcloud> (es handelt sich jedenfalls um ubuntuServer, ich weiß nicht ob das einen unterschied macht.)
<bekks> Das macht keinen Unterschied für screen.
<littledarkcloud> mom, pls.
<littledarkcloud> "deluser --remove-all-files username", entfernt alles durch "adduser username" angelegte .... das einzige was zurückbleibt is die benutzergruppe und diese läßt sich mit "delgroup --only-if-empty username" entfernen.
<littledarkcloud> danach existiert nichts mehr, was vom system angelegt wurde --- richtig??
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: --remove--all-files: Remove all files from the system owned by this user.
<littledarkcloud> wasn jetzt?
<littledarkcloud> ich bin verwirrt.
<Minipluto> littledarkcloud: „löscht alle Daten vom System, die im Besitz des Benutzers sind“ ist etwas anderes als „löscht alle Daten, die vom System angelegt wurden“
<littledarkcloud> ich lege einen benutzer mit "adduser username" an, username erstellt eine datei unter /home/user.
<littledarkcloud> mit deluser --remove-all-files username" und "delgroup --only-if-empty username"  bleibt im system nichts mehr von username zurück: keine systemdateien, nicht die angelegte datei noch sonst irgendwelche verweise --- richtig??
<bekks> littledarkcloud: --remove--all-files: Remove all files from the system owned by this user.
<littledarkcloud> also nicht richtig.
<littledarkcloud> okay.
<littledarkcloud> wie kann ich einen benutzer entfernen so, das keine angelegen einträge vom system oder dateien mehr existieren??
<u01010> I have problem with pptp someone please hemp me
<jokrebel> !german > u01010
<kubine> u01010: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<u01010> I am from Iran, there is no persice chanale!
<u01010> I came here just the are more than 170 ppl here!
<jokrebel> u01010: Then try #ubuntu  that is the global english spoken channel.
<u01010> ich lerne deustch aber ich in A1 kurse! 
<jokrebel> !wf > u01010
<kubine> u01010: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<jokrebel> !geduld > u01010
<kubine> u01010: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<bekks> u01010: (In the future, please use a private message to investigate)
<bekks>                      #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie
<bekks>                      goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان
<bekks>                      می⤌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است. (euro converted)
<bekks> Sorry for the flood. :)
<Harmageddon> Nabend! Ich habe es dank der Hilfe einiger aus dem Chat hier geschafft, einen kleinen Ubuntu Server in einer VirtualBox aufzusetzen, den ich von Windows7 und Ubuntu aus betreibe und über die lokale IP im Netzwerk aufrufe (192.168.178.21). Ich habe auf diesem Server mehrere Projekte laufen, die ich gerne über eigene Subdomains (dings.192.168.178.21) aufrufen möchte. Hat da jemand eine...
<Harmageddon> ...passende Anleitung dazu? Ich finde nur Anleitungen, mit denen man ein "dings.localhost" hinkriegt. Da ich die Seiten aber nicht von der virtuellen Maschine aufrufe, sondern von anderen Rechnern im Netzwerk, klappt das für mich nicht.
<pce> sowas geht nich subdomain.ip
<bekks> dings.192.168.178.21 hat nichts mit einer Subdomain zu tun, eher mit einem völlig falschen Verständnis von IP und DNS.
<pce> Harmageddon: du kannst eine domain anlegen und diese in deiner host datei eintragen
<jokrebel> was ist dings?
<bekks> Mehrere Subdomains für mehrere Projekte bildet man üblichweise über VirtualHosts in Apache ab.
<bekks> jokrebel: Der CNAME einer Subdomain :)
<Harmageddon> pce: Ich habe auf dem Rechner, der auf den Server zugreifen soll, in der hosts-Datei einen entsprechenden Eintrag erstellt, der die "Domain" namens "homeserver" auf die IP des Servers umleitet.
<Harmageddon> Muss ich das dann auch noch für jede Subdomain machen oder kann ich die auf dem Server irgendwie konfigurieren?
<bekks> Harmageddon: Eine Domain ohne TLD wird offiziell nicht supported.
<bekks> Nenn das Ding als FQDN homeserver.lan.loca.
<bekks> Nenn das Ding als FQDN homeserver.lan.local
<bekks> lan.local ist die vollständige Domain, homeserver der Hostname.
<Harmageddon> k
<pce> Harmageddon: ich glaube das musst du fuer jede subdomain machen
<Harmageddon> bekks: muss ich das auch noch in irgendeiner datei auf dem server selbst hinterlegen?
<bekks> Natürlich. In der Apache config (für jeden einzelnen VirtualHost) und natürlich auch in der /etc/hosts
<Harmageddon> hrmpf
<Harmageddon> bin zu doof
<Harmageddon> Ich hab mal alle wichtigen Dateien (hoffe, ich habe keine vergessen) hier gepasted: http://pastebin.com/zeBwQri9 Könnte sich das bitte jemand von euch mal anschauen und mich von meinem Schlauch runterschubsen?
<kubine> Title: localhost configuration - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Harmageddon> main.local.lan funktioniert, aber dings.local.lan nicht
<Harmageddon> http://pastebin.com/049JH2F9
<kubine> Title: ######################################################################## - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Harmageddon> jetzt ists richtig
<Harmageddon> ups, doofer titel
<bekks> Das ist falsch :)
<bekks> 127.0.0.1 dings.lan.local dings2.lan.local dings3.lan.local ...
<Harmageddon> war mir klar :) aber was genau ist falsch?
<Harmageddon> in der hosts oder host?
<bekks> Es gibt keine /etc/host
<Harmageddon> k, dann war die anleitung falsch
<Harmageddon> http://pastebin.com/Vp1EFBRb
<kubine> Title: localhost configuration - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Harmageddon> tut immer noch nicht
<Guest97992> hallo ich versuche Ubuntu12.04.1 auf meinem sony vaio notebook zu installieren, ich hab es per live usb und cd versucht , das notebook kommt bis in den (gnu grub) bootmanager, wo ich die moeglichkeit habe ubuntu zu testen oder direkt zu installieren, dan sehe ich nur noch einen schwarzen bildschirm, und es geht nicht weiter,, 
<ppq> Guest97992: was für ein grafikchip ist da drin?
<Guest97992> ati radeon 7650m
<Harmageddon> bekks: Was muss ich denn in der Hosts-Datei auf den anderen Rechnern im Netzwerk eintragen?
<bekks> Die selbe Zeile, alllerdings mit der IP der VM statt 127.0.0.1
<ppq> Guest97992: versuch mal eine installation mit der netboot mini-cd bzw. den mini-image. http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/ architektur wählen, dann boot.img.gz laden, entpacken und die .img datei mit dd auf eine partition(!) eines usb-sticks schreiben und davon booten. dann kannst du im textmodus installieren, was vermutlich funktionieren wird
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Netboot (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Harmageddon: Ist Dir auch klar, warum?
<Harmageddon> damit mein rechner weiß, was er mit der url anfangen soll
<bekks> Falsche Antwort.
<bekks> Eine URL ist wieder was ganz anderes.
<bekks> Ist Dir klar, was eine IP Adresse ist?
<Harmageddon> glaube schon
<Harmageddon> ersetze url durch domainnamen
<bekks> Dadurch wird die Antwort nicht richtiger.
<bekks> Eine IP ist die physikalische Adresse eines Rechners.
<bekks> Der Hostname ist ein logischer Name für diese Adresse.
<bekks> Ein FQDN besteht aus dem Hostnamen und der Domain.
<bekks> Und was tut DNS an der Stelle?
<Harmageddon> den fqdn auf die ip auflösen
<Harmageddon> doof ausgedrückt
<Guest97992> danke das werde ich dan versuchen, mir ist es im moment leider nicht moeglich die datei runterzuladen,
<bekks> Jein. Einen FQDN oder einen Hostnamen einer IP zuordnen und umgekehrt.
<bekks> Harmageddon: Und was ist 127.0.0.1?
<Harmageddon> der eigene rechner
<bekks> Immer?
<Harmageddon> solange man sie nicht woanders hin umleitet, würde ich sagen ja
<Harmageddon> hm... jetzt landet zwar dings.lan.local an der richtigen stelle, allerdings wird jetzt die dortige php-datei nicht ausgeführt, sondern mir zum download angeboten
<stephan_arch> hallo, ich möchte gerne den desktopmanager von lxde installieren und nutzen
<stephan_arch> kann mir einer bitte sagen wie das paket heißt
<ppq> stephan_arch: 
<ppq> lxdm
<stephan_arch> thx ^^
<bekks> Harmageddon: Dann konfigurier den Webserver entsprechend.
<Harmageddon> ist er eigentlich - auf main.lan.local gehts
<Harmageddon> ah, moment
<devrand0m> Firefox cached da auch gerne mal, wenn man php5 nach dem ersten Aufrufen installliert und einfach F5 drueckt...
<Harmageddon> habs gefindet
<Harmageddon> ich hatte die cgi-anbindung nicht in der konfiguration für den virtualhost
<Harmageddon> Vielen Dank bekks für deine Geduld!
<Harmageddon> gibts hier ein karma-dings mit ++ oder sowas?
<Harmageddon> bekks++
<stephan_arch> lxdm will meine xubuntu session nicht starten, startet aber die ubuntu session
<stephan_arch> weiss einer warum das so ist?
<devrand0m> lxdecore
<stephan_arch> devrand0m, was meinst du damit?:)
<stephan_arch> also xubuntu kann ich mit lxde immer noch nicht starten
<stephan_arch> ubuntu und ubuntu2d starte mit lxdm
<devrand0m> startlxde
<devrand0m> Oder was hast du vor?
<stephan_arch> devrand0m, wenn ich den rechner starte kommt lxdm
<stephan_arch> allex funxt super
<stephan_arch> aber wenn ich als session xubuntu wähle
<stephan_arch> dann komm ich zurück zum user login
<stephan_arch> wähle ich aber ubuntu oder ubuntu2d als session
<stephan_arch> dann startet lxdm diese
<stephan_arch> aber xubuntu und xfce geht nicht
<stephan_arch> devrand0m, verstanden ?:)
<devrand0m> Hast du das Paket lxdecore installiert?
<devrand0m> Bzw. xubuntu-desktop
<stephan_arch> ja
<jokrebel> ich würde ja mal ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop" versuchen.
<devrand0m> Im Home gibt es eine xsession-error Datei, der Inhalt wäre interessanrt
<stephan_arch> moment
<devrand0m> Ist eine verstecke .xsessions-error
<stephan_arch> jo, hab ich gefunden
<dreamon> Würde gerne mit Android auf Ubuntu zugreifen um Daten zu kopieren, oder MP3 anzuhören, vielleicht PDFs anschauen. Was wäre da für eine Übertragsart zu empfehlen?
<bekks> Ethernet.
<jokrebel> ¿
<dreamon> bekks, Genau. Dachte da ehr an das Protokol sshfs oder ftp?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Im LAN oder übers Internet?
<dreamon> Lan/Wlan
<jokrebel> dreamon: sftp oder ftps
<bekks> dreamon: Sobald da ftp steht, entscheide ich mich für das andere :)
<dreamon> Dann muß ich aber die Daten übertragen? Ohne zu übertragen geht das auch. Kann man im Android ein Ubuntuverzeichnis mounten?
<bekks> Wie soll das ohne Datenübertragung funktionieren, Daten auf einem anderen Gerät zu verarbeiten?
<devrand0m> owncloud wäre eine Idee
<dreamon> bekks, Mit übertragen meinte ich, das ich mit "ftp" die Daten von Ubuntu auf android kopiere und dann erst abspielen kann. Würde sie aber am liebsten dort lassen wo sie sind. Und nur per samba/sshfs oder was auch immer darauf zugreifen wollen.
<dreamon> Aber da kann vermutlich android nicht?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dann liegt es halt in /tmp 
<dreamon> devrand0m, schon mal versucht?
<devrand0m> Ja, vor ca. einem halben Jahr. Die sync Clients waren aber Käse
<dreamon> Dachte an eine art Nautiluslösung "smb://IP/Musik" und schon seh ich was drin ist, und kann es abspielen.
<devrand0m> Deswegen bin ich noch bei unisno
<devrand0m> unison
<devrand0m> Aber für deinen Anwendungszweck könnte es passen
<dreamon> devrand0m, unison (was ist das?)
<dreamon> der hier -> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<kubine> Title: Unison File Synchronizer (at www.cis.upenn.edu)
<devrand0m> Sync Software -> google
<devrand0m> Ja genau
<devrand0m> Benutze ich auf meinem Server als dropbox alternative
<dreamon> Ah was auf deutsch -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unison
<kubine> Title: Unison › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<devrand0m> Glaube aber nicht, das es das für unison gibt
<devrand0m> android..#
<bekks> Warum nicht einfach sshfs benutzen?
<littledarkcloud> falls die lösung des "screen"-problems für irgend jemand hier interessant is hier:
<littledarkcloud> .
<bekks> Welches Problem?
<littledarkcloud> ich wollt grad ne url schick, aber der läßt mich nicht. -.-
<bekks> Dann tipp sie ab...
<littledarkcloud> mom.
<littledarkcloud> http://faq.hosteurope.de/
<kubine> Title: FAQ (at faq.hosteurope.de)
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Und da sollen wir jetzt nach deinem Problem suchen?
<littledarkcloud> http://faq.hosteurope.de/index.php?cpid=17934
<kubine> Title: FAQ > Server und Virtua... > Virtual Server > Fehler bei der Nu... (at faq.hosteurope.de)
<littledarkcloud> nein.
<bekks> Artikel ist nicht vorhanden.
<bekks> Welches Problem willst du denn gehabt haben mit screen? :)
<littledarkcloud> was meinste jetzt mit artikel nicht gefunden??
<sdx23> Das, welches ich heute mittag schon beantwortet hätte, hätte man mir die geforderten Befehlsausgaben genopastet...
<littledarkcloud> (ich hab doch gerade selber die url geklickt und da öffnet er genau das was ich geschickt hab.)
<bekks> Weil du da angemeldet bist...
<bekks> Du hast stundenlang an der Tatsache gesessen, dass screen virtuelle Terminals unter dem User startet, mit dem screen gestartet wurde. Was gewollt und normal ist.
<littledarkcloud> nein, screen konnte keine virtuellen terminals öffnen.... da war ja genau das problem.
<bekks> Und mit welcher Fehlermeldung....?
<devrand0m> bekks sshfs = sftp oder?
<bekks> devrand0m: Nein.
<littledarkcloud> naja, warscheinlich jetzt erst mal egal. nur falls jemand anderes kommt mit dem problem.^^
<littledarkcloud> ;D
<devrand0m> Naja, sshfs hat als sub sftp?
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Niemand ausser Dir kann auf die FAQ zugreifen. Danke für den wertvollen Tip.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Und wir haben nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung.
<sdx23> falls jemand anderes kommt, mit dem Problem, sollte er nicht wahllos Devices auf 0666 chmodden, sondern wie sich's gehört den User in die entsprechenden Gruppen tun.
<guntbert> bekks: also ich seh das Ergebnis auch :-)
<spY|da> moin, ich hab gerade ubuntu lts installiert und wundere mich warum er meine "startprogramme" nicht ausfuehrt? wenn ich meine scripte per hand ausfuehre funktionierts  
<littledarkcloud> wieso sollte nieman außer mir auf die FAQ zugreifen können??
<dreamon> bekks, Es gibt eine app für sshfs -> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chaos9k.sshfsandroid&hl=de -> aber ob die hält was sie verspricht.. 
<kubine> Title: SSHFSAndroid - Android Apps auf Google Play (at play.google.com)
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Das Thema ist durch. ;)
<littledarkcloud> okay, okay.
<spY|da> blubb, was hasse ich sowas 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wär das nicht eher ein Thema für ##android-de oder ##android ?
<devrand0m> naja, wenn Ubuntu als Server dienen soll?
<dreamon> jokrebel, korrekt.. 
<spY|da> ich hab 12.04 installiert, ne ausfuehrbare file wo mein sshfs mount drin steht, wenn ich die bashfile per hand ausfuehre funktioniert sie, wenn ich es dennoch automatisch gestartet haben moechte ueber "Startup Application" macht er es nicht, wie kann ich sehen warum er das nicht macht? 
<jokrebel> devrand0m: So oder so. Ubuntu kann es. Die frage war aber "wie mach ich das von Android aus?"
<dreamon> jokrebel, devrand0m Passt scho. Ist ja Zielführend der Tip
<jokrebel> spY|da: Kannst Du das auch so beschreiben, dass man weiß was Du meinst? Sorry ich versteh nur Bahnhof.
<spY|da> jokrebel, bashfile beim start aufuehren? 
<spY|da> mit unity 
<bekks> Meinst du ein bash script?
<spY|da> bekks, ja ein bash script
<bekks> Verwendest Du für alle Pfadangaben und Programmaufrufe absolute Pfade?
<jokrebel> spY|da: rechts oben ins eck klicken auf das Ubuntu-Zahnrad - Startprogramme - Hinzufügen - und bei "Befehl" Dein Script einfügen.
<spY|da> jokrebel, habe ich gemacht, mag er nciht ausfuehren 
<bekks> Ist das Script ausführbar?
<spY|da> ja ausfuehrbar und per hand ./sshfs macht auch was es soll 
<bekks> Verwendest Du für alle Pfadangaben und Programmaufrufe absolute Pfade?
<jokrebel> es heißt nicht xxx.sh?
<spY|da> bekks, ja absolute pfade 
<jokrebel> hatts ne Shebang?
<Ilian> Hallo, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit meiner Frage im Topic bin. Mein apache2 Webserver weigert sich, mir bestimmte Dateien die per Symlink verknüpft sind zu zeigen. Ich vermute das das mit Gruppen/Rechten zu tun hat. 
<bekks> spY|da: Zeig uns das Script doch mal.
<bekks> Ilian: Liegen die Ziele der Symlinks innerhalb des DocumentRoot?=
<spY|da> 1 zeile shebang, 2te zeile "sshfs user@ip:/home/user/downloads /home/user/downloads &" 
<spY|da> ohne gaensefuessen 
<bekks> Da sehe ich keinen absoluten Pfad für den Programmaufruf.
<bekks> Und ich sehe das Problem, dass dein Script genau so heisst wie das Binary, dass du aufrufen willst.
<Ilian> bekks: ln -s /var/www/typo3_src-4.7.4/index.php ~/public_html/typo3/index.php
<bekks> Ilian: Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht. :)
<spY|da> mh ich habs jetzt mit absoluten pfaden und umbenannt er fuehrt es trotzdem nicht aus 
<spY|da> nvm, danke ich setzt mich ein anderes mal hin 
<Ilian> bekks: ich glaube, eine Ebene tiefer. Also im Browser müsste ich http://localhost/~max/typo3/index.php angeben. Beantwortet das die Frage?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Schau in die config deines Webservers, dort ist das DocumentRoot definiert.
<Ilian> Bekks: Wo finde ich das nun wieder? :-O
<spY|da> /etc/apache2/... 
<spY|da> die frage ist warum willst du per symlink arbeiten
<Ilian> spY|da: Für versuche mit TYPO3 ist das praktisch.
<spY|da> das bezweilfe ich 
 * bekks bezweifelt das auch sehr stark
<Ilian> spY|da: apache2.conf ?
<bekks> Ilian: Schau doch einfach rein...
<Ilian> bekks: schon dabei was suche ich?
<bekks> Das sagte ich zweimal.
<Ilian> bekks: „DocumentRoot“ nicht gefunden
<bekks> Das steht in einer anderen Datei. In welcher (bei Dir) wissen wir nicht.
<Ilian> bekks: aber  ich habe mal eine test.php in /var/www/typo3_src-4.7.4/ gelegt (ohne Symlink) und die wird gezeigt.
<bekks> Das mag ja sein.
<Ilian> Warum bringt mir dann ein Symlink: Forbidden You don't have permission to access /~max/typo3/index.php on this server.
<Ilian> Vielleicht ein Rechte oder Gruppenproblem? (Kenne mich damit leider noch nicht so sehr gut aus.)
<spY|da> ich hoffe der server steht nicht im internet 
<bekks> Weil Du versuchst, auf eine Datei ausserhalb des DocumentRoot zu verlinken.
<Ilian> spY|da keine Sorge ist ein lokaler Testserver.
<spY|da> Ilian, lies dir die Apache Wikipage durch 
<spY|da> und lass die finger von symlinks 
<Ilian> spY|da: Ich bin dabei diese Anleitung abzuarbeiten. http://typo3.schloebe.de/allgemein/symlinks-fuer-typo3-nutzen/ Fallen dir da Fehler auf?
<bekks> Ja. "Symlinks für irgendwas nutzen".
<spY|da> ja fehler 1 ist nach ner anleitung zu arbeiten 
<spY|da> derjenige der diese anleitung geschrieben hat, bestitzt 0 ahnung 
<bekks> Auf einem Webserver haben Symlinks nur dann was zu suchen, wenn man sehr genau weiss was sie da tun.
<spY|da> der chmod -R 777 :D 
<bekks> Das ist bei einigen Verzeichnissen von typo3 notwendig.
<bekks> Und nur auf die wendet der Autor das auch an.
<Ilian> bekks Was hälst du von dieser Anleitung?
<bekks> Abstand. Weil der Autor kein bisschen erklärt, was er da mit den Symlinks macht, wieso er sie benutzt und was dazu an Konfiguration im Webserver notwendig ist.
<Ilian> bekks: Kennst du dich mit dem aufsetzen von TYPO3 aus?
<Ilian> Ich würde gerne an mehreren Versuchs-Projekten mit Typo3 rumprobieren, daher dachte ich das Symlinks die richtige Variante wäre. Um unabhängige Systeme zu haben.
<bekks> Wenn du unabhängige Systeme haben willst, setz verschiedene Unterverzeichnisse mit vollständigen Installationen mit eigenen Datenbanken auf.
<bekks> Mit Symlinks sind sie alles, aber nicht unabhängig.
<Ilian> bekks: Ich glaube nach Tagen in denen ich mich damit beschäftigt habe, habe ich kaum eine andere Wahl. :-/ Ich las halt, dass die Symlink-Variante die bessere/richtige wäre. Für wen ist sie das?
<bekks> Für die, die keine unabhängigen Installationen wollen, sondern nur alle Installationen mit einem Backend betreiben wollen.
<Ilian> bekks: Dann erst Mal Danke! Kannst du mir eine Anleitung empfehlen nach welcher ich vorgehen kann? Wo eventuelle Besonderheiten berücksichtigt werden? Ansonsten würde ich nach der Dokumentation von TYPO3.org gehen. 
<bekks> Das ist auch so ziemlich die beste Anleitung zu dem Thema.
<Ilian> Schade, dass man TYPO3 4.5 noch nicht in den Ubuntu-Quellen findet.
<bekks> Software, die auf einem Webserver betrieben wird, sollte man manuell und nicht aus Paketquellen installieren.
<Ilian> bekks: Gilt das auch für Lokale Testumgebungen? Warum gibt es das Paket dann?
<bekks> Das Paket gibt es, weil es irgendjemand gebaut hat. Ich habe mir angewöhnt solche Pakete nicht zu nutzen, damit ich keine Probleme lösen muss, die oich ohne das Paket gar nicht hätte.
<Ilian> bekks: Wie gut kennst du dich mit Ubuntu aus?
<bekks> Ich denke ganz gut. :)
<Ilian> Na gut, ich schau mir jetzt mal noch ne Folge LOST an. cu!
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-09
<littledarkcloud> Arkose, kann man ab Ubuntu 11.04 aus den Paketquellen installieren.... heißt das es ist nicht mit ubuntu 10.4LTS direkt lauffähig ist??
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud: google benutzt?
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud: ich wusste bis vor 3min nichtmal, was arkose ist
<dAnjou> und jetzt weiß ich, wo man es für lucid bekommt
<dAnjou> https://launchpad.net/~arkose-devel/+archive/stable?field.series_filter=lucid
<kubine> Title: Arkose - stable packages : “Arkose - Desktop Application Sandboxing developers” team (at launchpad.net)
<littledarkcloud> daher hab ich's:
<littledarkcloud> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Arkose#source-1
<kubine> Title: Arkose › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<littledarkcloud> jup, genau.
<littledarkcloud> also kann man für 10.04 doch pakete dafür bekommen, wie??
<littledarkcloud> (hab überlegt, ob vielleicht das mit dem kernel nicht ganz hin haut.)
<littledarkcloud> gn8.
<littledarkcloud> bb.
<rindenmolch> wie startet man doch gleich ein Programm aus ttyX in die X Session auf tty7 ? Ich hab die Syntax Vergessen, irgendwas mit 0:1 und X oder?
<BigKing> guten morgen... ich benötige ein Programm, mit dem ich mich auf der Arbeit in einen Exchange-Server einwählen kann und dann von zuhause damit arbeiten. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen? Bislang hab ich immer Thunderbird für Emails genutzt und privat den Rest über Google-Kalender o.ä. das funktioniert nun ja nur noch paralle
<sdx23> !512 > BigKing 
<kubine> BigKing: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<sdx23> geht bis "nur noch parallel"
<littledarkcloud> Sandbox:Arkose, quelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Arkose#source-1 .... gibt es da eine andere empfehlenswertere sandbox-alternative oder is arkose schon das mittel der wahl??
<kubine> Title: Arkose › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> Mittel der Wahl für _was_?
<littledarkcloud> für ne sandbox.
<sdx23> Das sagtest du schon. Aber es gibt massiv unterschiedliche Gründe, warum und entsprechend auch wie man so etwas tun kann.
<sdx23> Aber der Frage nach: Nimm Arkose.
<littledarkcloud> okay.
<littledarkcloud> haste damit schon irgendwelche erfahrungen??
<sdx23> Nein. Ich hab' lxc und cgroups verwandt.
<littledarkcloud> oder hat irgend jamand anderes hier schon erfahrung mit arkose gemacht??
<littledarkcloud> hab ich auch schon gesehen.... LXC.
<littledarkcloud> "Arkose - auf LXC aufsetzende Sandbox-Lösung"
<littledarkcloud> also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, das is arkose eine fürs handlich vereinfacht .... bietet aber nicht so viel konfigurationsmöglichkeiten.
<chk> hallo 
<chk> wenn ich etwas mit ap-get installieren will bekomme ich folgende ausgabe:
<chk> sudo apt-get install paprefs 
<chk> E: Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell »sudo dpkg --configure -a« ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben.
<chk> wenn ich dann dpkg mit den parametern ausführe bekomme ich folgendes:
<chk> »/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i« kann nicht angelegt werden: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar
<chk> obwohl noch 60 MB frei sind auf root
<chk> jemand ne idee
<chk> ?
<sdx23> chk: 60MB ist jetzt nicht gerade viel.
<chk> ja aber immerhin :)
<chk> aber frei ist ja noch ein wenig und er sagt es wär voll
<sdx23> Wenn er jetzt eine Datei größer 60MB anlegen will, ist eben zu voll.
<Moewe> Architektur 	Paketgröße 	Größe (installiert) 	Dateien
<Moewe> amd64 	62,4 kB	656,0 kB 	[Liste der Dateien] 
<Moewe> reicht wohl net
<Moewe> aso 60mb
<Moewe> naja 
<Moewe> eigentlich schon
<Moewe> hm
<chk> ok ich probier ma was zu löschen
<I-Punkt> Mahlzeit. Kann ich eine packages.list eines 32bit Servers nach einer Neuinstallation eines 64bit-Systems verwenden?
<stevieh> I-Punkt: du meinst die sources.list? Ich denke, wenn da kein Bezug drin steht, schon.
<I-Punkt> hi, nein die meine ich nicht, sondern eine durch apt-get erstellte Programmliste. Aber trotzdem - Danke für deine Antwort
<I-Punkt> dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > ~/packages.list 
<stevieh> da standen glaub ich auch nur die pakete ohne architekturbezug drin... schau halt mal rein
<stevieh> ja, ist doch so.
<I-Punkt> ich warte mal, bis der Server fertig ist. In der alten stehen eigentlich nur die Kernel als evntl. Problemkandidaten. 
<I-Punkt> oh, das Eheweib ruft zum Sonntagsbraten. Melde mich evtl. nochmal...thx
<BlackMage> Was ist optimal als Grafikkarte für Ubuntu?
<jacobw> BlackMage: intel
<daswort> intel
<daswort> BlackMage: welcher verwendungszweck?
<BlackMage> Allgemein
<daswort> Dann Intel. Außer für Spile dann NVidia, und für das Brute-Forcen bzw. hashes rechnen ATI.
<daswort> +e
<LeMike> hiho. hat noch jemand probleme mit wine seit den letzten updates? die fenster werden für eine millisekunde gerendert und es erscheint auch kein ikon mehr in der shell
<jacobw> daswort: nvidia und ATI habe gut fahrer auch
<daswort> naja proprietäre blobs, ich nen das suboptimal
<stevieh> jacobw: gut fahrer? Du nimmst google translation? :-)
<jacobw> ja, mein deustch ist nicht so gut, ich kenn nicht 'drivers' in deutsch :(
<daswort> Treiber, aber Driver versteht jeder.
<jacobw> danke :)
<daswort> Technikbegriffe werden eher selten ins Deutsche übersetzt. Bei uns gibt es keine Probleme mit Wörtern wie Stack, weil wir das nicht übersetzen. Im Englichen muss man immer dazu sagen was für ein Stack (deutsch: Stapel).
<stevieh> jacobw: ist schon ok, musste erst begreifen, was du schreibst ;-)
<daswort> Warum gibt es für Google Translate keinen Untertitel? Google Translate - Ein Spaß für das ganze Internet
<daswort> :D
<Longbottom> Ich fand die Übersetzung "Pressure Opinion" sehr lustig;-)
<jacobw> ich brauche eine deustch tastatur fur die umlaute :p
<jacobw> ich kenn nicht unicode ..
<jacobw> Longbottom: ha
<strebe> jacobw: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose-Taste oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen
<kubine> Title: Compose-Taste – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jacobw> daswort: :D
<daswort> Longbottom: Den verstehe ich nicht. Druck-Meinung?
<Longbottom> daswort: Druckansicht
<daswort> Urgh. Pressure View hätte ich verstanden :)
<daswort> jacobw: Unicode ist toll: ‮Magie 
<daswort> Kennt ihr noch die Weltraum-Taste aus KDE? (gemeint ist Space, also Leertaste)
<jacobw> Longbottom: Druckansicht → 'Opinion peice'
<jacobw> Longbottom: sorry, wrong
<Harmageddon> Hi! Ich hab schon wieder die nächste Frage zu meinem kleinen Server, der in einer Virtualbox läuft. Irgendwas scheint mit der Konfiguration des tmp-Ordners nicht zu stimmen. Ich habe PHP als CGI laufen und /tmp ist in der PHP-Konfiguration unter soap.wsdl_cache_dir gesetzt. Berechtigungen: chmod 1777, owner und group sind auf root. Allerdings scheinen die PHP-Scripte auf meinem Server nicht...
<Harmageddon> ...darauf zugreifen zu können. Muss ich das zusätzlich noch irgendwo eintragen?
<TheInfinity> Harmageddon: was hat n soap server mit den temporären dateien von php zu tun? Oo
<TheInfinity> Harmageddon: du konfigurierst damit nur die soap extension, nicht mehr, nicht weniger
<abraxus> ich suche den genauen Ordner/Datei wo die Firefox-Bookmarks gespeichert werden - soweit bin ich schon: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/ .... aber wo dort ist es genau ?
<bekks> Wieso benutzt du PHP als CGI?
<bekks> Gibt es irgendeinen sinnvollen Grund dafür?
<bekks> Und WIESO setzt du 1777 als Berechtigungen?
<Harmageddon> weil das für /tmp schon so war und ich das im internet auch so als empfehlung gefunden habe
<Harmageddon> der rest hat natürlich nicht 1777
<Harmageddon> nicht mal 777
<bekks> Harmageddon: Benutzt Du SOAP?
<Harmageddon> nicht dass ich wüsste
<Harmageddon> wo muss ich das /tmp denn sonst noch eintragen?
<bekks> Dann ist die Einstellung auch völlig egal.
<bekks> Wofür willst du denn /tmp eintragen?
<Harmageddon> als temp-verzeichnis
<Harmageddon> ich vermute, dass die probleme daran liegen
<TheInfinity> abraxus: Places.sqlite
<Harmageddon> drupal spuckt mir aus: Warning: file_put_contents(temporary://filedkkOJb): failed to open stream...
<Harmageddon> collabtive hat was ähnliches
<bekks> Dann musst du das in deiner Drupal-config festlegen.
<TheInfinity> Harmageddon: yep, das ist ein reines drupal problem und hat nichts mit SOAP zu tun. drupal definiert eigene tmp ordner.
<abraxus> TheInfinity, thx
<Harmageddon> ah, okay
<Harmageddon> danke euch beiden
<Harmageddon> dann forsche ich da mal nach
<vaio_> ich versuche vergeblich ubuntu auf meinem sony vaio zu installieren, gestern erhielt ich hier den hinweiß es mal per netboot mit der mini boot cd zu versuchen, in der anleitung steht das ich die (.img datei mit "dd" auf eine partition packen soll) was ist mit dd gemeint?
<k1l_> vaio_: dd ist ein shell programm
<k1l_> !shell_dd > vaio_ 
<kubine> vaio_: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<vaio_> hier hab ich ml die aleitung, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412162/
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vaio_> danke, ich versuche das jetzt, muss eben den chat verlasssen , bus gleich
<vaio> ich versuche nun einen netboot, ich habe shon die richtige datei geladen und entpackt die ich nun  mit dem sheel program dd, auf den usb stick packen will, wie funktioniert das_
<ppq> !shell/dd > vaio 
<kubine> vaio: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<ppq> vaio: das ist ganz einfach. wichtig ist, dass du die richtige gerätedatei angibst.
<ppq> vaio: außerdem musst du den stick vorher unmounte ("auswerfen")
<vaio> was ist den mit der geraetedatei gemeint
<ppq> vaio: das ist eine datei in /dev, die als "ansprechpartner" für speichergeräte wie festplatten etc. dienen. /dev/sdz3 ist beispielsweise die dritte partition auf dem 26. laufwerk (z ist der 16. buchstabe).
<ppq> *26
<ppq> vaio: führ mal bei angestecktem usb-stick 'sudo lsblk' aus und pack die ausgabe in einen pastebin, da kannst du rausfinden welches die richtige gerätedatei ist
<vaio> mit dd erstellte images einbinden, das ist doch der schritt bei dem ich jetyt bin oder_
<ppq> vaio: nein
<ppq> vaio: du musst mit dd das image auf die partition schreiben, das ist was völlig anderes. 'sudo dd if=/home/user/Downloads/boot.img of=/dev/sdz3' 
<ppq> vaio: die gerätedatei musst du anpassen - daher bitte mal die ausgabe von 'sudo lsblk' in einen pastebin packen, damit wir gucken können welches die richtige ist. und den pfad zum entpackten image musst du auch noch ändern.
<vaio> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vaio> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> vaio: hm, da ist was schiefgegangen :)
<ppq> vaio: nochmal mit richtigem link, bitte
<vaio> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412167/
<kubine> Title: ubuntu/de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> aha, geht doch :) /dev/sdc1 ist die richtige gerätedatei.
<ppq> dann: 'sudo umount /dev/sdc1' um ihn auszuwerfen - vorher ggf. ordnerfenster schließen
<vaio> und bei welchem schritt muss ich vorher den usb stick auswerfen_
<vaio> ok
<ppq> aber nicht abziehen ;)
<MrTurkelton> moin
<MrTurkelton> kurz eine Frage, finde dazu nicht anstädiges. Ich würde gerne auf meinen Macbook mid 2010 Ubuntu als einziges OS installieren, das klappt auch soweit nur braucht der boot vorgang gefühlt 1 Min bis Grub kommt. Davore ist der Bildschirm grau. Wenn ich beim starten aber ALT drücke und direkt die Festplatte anwähle startet GRUB sofort. Ich habe kein refit drauf, da ich ja nur Ubuntu möchte. 
<MrTurkelton> Kann mir also jemand sagen wie ich diesen 40 sek rauen Mac Wartescrteen wegbekomme
<vaio> ok hab ich gemacht,, sudo umount /dev/sdc1 und der usb stick ist immer noch angeschlossen
<ppq> vaio: gut. als nächstes: wo liegt bei dir die datei boot.img?
<cronon> Hallo!
<cronon> Wenn ich im Systemmenü die Option "Bildschirme" öffne, wird mir dort mein Bildschirm als "Unbekannt" angezeigt, und ich habe nur eine Auflösung (1024x768) sowie nur eine Wiederholrate (0Hz) zur Verfügung. Was kann ich tun, um meinen Bildschirm in voller Auflösung zu nutzen?
<AtrumCorvus> was hast du den für eine karte verbaut
<vaio> die datei liegt /dev/sda2/user/Acer 7740G/downloads/boot(1).img/
<ppq> vaio: nein, das stimmt nicht. /dev/sda2 ist bloß eine einzige gerätedatei und kein verzeichnis.
<ppq> vaio: geh mal mit dem dateimanager an den ort, wo die datei liegt, mach einen rechtsklick darauf und kopier dir den angezeigten pfad
<ppq> äh, rechtsklick -> eigenschaften
<vaio>  /media/2A4A382E4A37F4E3/Users/Acer 7740G/Downloads/boot(1).img
<ppq> japp, das ist plausibel.
<vaio> das m[sste der richtige phad sein >(
<ppq> vaio: der befehl ist nun:  sudo dd if="/media/2A4A382E4A37F4E3/Users/Acer 7740G/Downloads/boot(1).img" of=/dev/sdc1
<vaio> ich glaube das ht  geklappt =]  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412172/
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> muss ich auf der clientseite von ssh auch nen ssh-server installieren um mir die Daten zurück zu kopieren?
<ppq> vaio: nein, das hat nicht geklappt
<ppq> vaio: du hast eine stufe zu viel entpackt. ;)
<cronon> AtrumCorvus: Ich nutze für die Grafik eine nVidia-Karte (GT540M) mit Optimus (Intel i7 2G zum Stromsparen).
<ppq> vaio: du hast ja die datei boot.img.gz heruntergeladen. das ist eine mit gzip komprimierte datei. wenn du sie entpackst, erhälst du eine *datei* namens boot.img - die brauchen wir
<ppq> vaio: du hast wohl die datei boot.img wiederum "entpackt", was nicht zielführend ist
<AtrumCorvus> cronon, versuchs mal mit nvidia-settings
<AtrumCorvus> cronon, was für treiber läuft, bumblebee?
<ppq> cronon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cronon> Ich habe bisher nur nvidia-settings installiert, ich erhalte jedoch nur eine Fehlermeldung beim Öffnen.
<AtrumCorvus> welche
<vaio> oh, der laesst mich die nicht entpacken,, An error occurred while extracting files
<ppq> vaio: versuch mal ein              gunzip "/media/2A4A382E4A37F4E3/Users/Acer 7740G/Downloads/boot(1).img.gz"
<cronon> AtrumCorvus: "You do not appear to be usin the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart the X server." [OK]
<AtrumCorvus> steht ja da was du machen sollst: sudo nvidia-xconfig ins terminal eingeben
<cronon> Wenn ich jedoch 'nvidia-xconfig' in die Konsole eingebe, erhalte ich eine Meldung, der Befehl sei nicht gefunden.
<vaio> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /media/2A4A382E4A37F4E3/Users/Acer 7740G/Downloads/boot(1).img.gz
<vaio> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<AtrumCorvus> dann musst du des nach installieren
<ppq> vaio: du hast das gunzip am anfang vergessen
<ppq> vaio: und der pfad muss in doppelten anführungszeichen stehen!
<cronon> AtrumCorvus: 'apt-get install nvidia-xconfig' -> 'Paket nvidia-xconfig konnte nicht gefunden werden'
<AtrumCorvus> hm...
<AtrumCorvus> dann muss ich mal ubuntu in der vbox starten, mom
<vaio> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412177/
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-de › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<cronon> ppq: Ich denke nicht, dass Bumblebee hier die Lösung ist, da ich ja nicht einmal die Intel-Grafik richtig benutzen kann. Demzufolge brauche ich auch erstmal keine Grafikbeschleunigung über die nVidia-Karte.
<ppq> stimmt
<ppq> vaio: *seufz* 
<bunyip> cronon: nvidia-xconfig ist in dem paket "nvidia-current" mit drin. /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<AtrumCorvus> cronon: was sagt die Ausgabe von lspci |grep VGA
<cronon> bunyip: nvidia-current hatte ich schon wieder deinstalliert, ich installiere es jetzt nochmal.
<bunyip> bunyip: starte mal synaptic, gebe unter suche nvidia ein und schaue was installiert ist und was fehlt.
<AtrumCorvus> wie soll man auch eine grafikkarte nutzen die nicht richtig installiert ist
<ppq> vaio: sonst brenn einfach dieses .iso auf cd http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso - das kriegst du hin :)
<bunyip> s/bunyip/cronon
<cronon> AtrumCorvus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412182/
<kubine> Title: lspci | grep VGA › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<AtrumCorvus> dann bist du mit bumblebee am besten aufgehoben bei der nvidia mobile karte
<cronon> Die Installation von nvidia-current mit apt-get bricht mit einem Fehler ab: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412187/
<kubine> Title: nvidia-current Installation › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<AtrumCorvus> nvidia-current ist nicht bumblebee
<AtrumCorvus> cronon: der treiber ist für deine graka zu alt du musst schon bumblebee oder einen x-swat treiberr nehmen 
<cronon> AtrumCorvus: Das ist mir durchaus klar. Ich denke allerdings, wie bereits geschrieben, dass Bumblebee hier nicht hilfreich ist, da es meines Wissens nur die Grafikbeschleunigung auf der Grafikkarte ausführt. Hier jedoch geht bereits der Intel-Chip OHNE Grafikkarte nicht.
<AtrumCorvus> jetzt musst eh erstmal den fehler ausbessern
<AtrumCorvus> cronon: lese dir bitte diesen Artitkel durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cronon> AtrumCorvus: Ich will die nVidia-Karte überhaupt nicht benutzen. Ich möchte nur den Intel-Chip benutzen. Selbst wenn ich im BIOS die Grafikkarte ausschalte, lässt sich die Auflösung nicht verstellen. Es kann also nicht an der Grafikkarte liegen.
<AtrumCorvus> aha, dann sage das bitte gleich von anfang an
<AtrumCorvus> dann schalte diese karte im bios ab
<cronon> AtrumCorvus: Werde ich machen. Ich habe nun vor, den Intel-Treiber manuell direkt von Intel zu installieren. Lässt sich dieser später auch über 'apt-get purge' entfernen?
<AtrumCorvus> cronon: such dir bitte den richtigen inteltreiber raus : sudo apt-cache search xf86-video | less
<AtrumCorvus> ja
<cronon> AtrumCorvus: Bei dem von dir angegebenen Befehl erhalte ich eine lange Liste an Treibern. Was soll ich nun tun?
<AtrumCorvus> den inteltreiber raussuchen und installieren ;)
<cronon> AtrumCorvus: Ich erhalte die Meldung: 'xserver-xorg-video-intel ist schon die neueste Version. xserver-xorg-video-intel wurde als manuell installiert festgelegt.'
<AtrumCorvus> ok
<bunyip> jo das war gut :) vor allem dann jegliche nvidia-treiber deinstallieren und besser auf intel-treiber konzentrieren.
<AtrumCorvus> genau
<cronon> Soll ich auch 'xserver-xorg-video-nouveau' entfernen?
<cronon> Davon ist allerdings 'xserver-xorg-video-all' abhängig.
<cronon> Ansonsten habe ich keine weiteren nVidia-Treiber installiert.
<cronon> -- Zum Intel-Treiber: Intel verweist auf die Seite 'http://intellinuxgraphics.org', die wiederum auf das offizielle X.org git repository verweist.
<apricot1> hallo, ich brauche dringend einen PDF-Editor, mit dem ich Text in PDF ändern kann. Originalprogramm ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
<AtrumCorvus> libreoffice kann das auch
<apricot1> LibreOffice hab ich probiert, aber damit kann ich kein PDF öffnen
<AtrumCorvus> die musst auch importieren
<apricot1> AtrumCorvus, da find ich nichts um PDF zu importieren
<AtrumCorvus> Einfügen Datei
<vaio> hi ppq, bin jetzt im boootmanager gnu grub, hab das netzwerkkarbel angeschlossen, nun weiß ich nicht welchen command ich machen muss damit der die installation startet?
<apricot1> AtrumCorvus, da bekomme ich nur Hiroglyphen als Text
<ppq> vaio: hast du nun von der gebrannten mini.iso cd gestartet? da dürfte eigentlich gar kein grub kommen. welche bootoptionen gibt es dort?
<ring0> apricot1, du kannst mal prüfen, ob du libreoffice-pdfimport installiert hast. sonst eventuell nachinstallieren. falls du ein eigenständiges programm möchtest, könntest du auch mal pdfedit probieren
<apricot1> danke
<ring0> apricot1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDFedit
<kubine> Title: PDFedit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<vaio> hier gibt es keine bootoptionen, ich hab die mini iso als cd abbild gebrannt und dan von cd gebootet, dan gelangt man direkt in den boot manager,, 1 sekunde vorher kommt eine  fehlermeldung `'error: prefix is not set' der soll aber keinerlei einfluss auf den restlichen abblauf der installation haben,,?
<ppq> vaio: es muss doch irgendwelche einträge geben, die man auswählen kann. oder siehst du nur einen "boot:" prompt? das ist *nicht* grub
<AtrumCorvus> apricot1, schau mal hier http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport das geht auch bei libreoffice
<apricot1> danke
<kubine> Title: Oracle PDF Import Extension | Repository for Apache OpenOffice Extensions (at extensions.services.openoffice.org)
<vaio> ich kann dort keinen Eintrag auswählen, da steht nur: GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3----  Minimal BASH-like line esiting is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else Tap list possible device or file completions. -----   grub>_
<ppq> vaio: das ist merkwürdig. und du hast auch sicher das .iso image gebrannt und nicht das .img, ja?
<vaio> ja die mini.iso
<ppq> hast du vielleicht noch den stick dran und er bootet von dem?
<vaio> ne auch nicht,,
<apricot1> Also 'Einfügen' / PDF-Datei geht nicht. da bekomme ich nur eine leere Seite des ehemaligen PDF-Formulars
<vaio> Also ich habe schon das Desktop-CD Abbild 64bit, auf cd gebrannt, als live usb eingerichtet und jetzt grade die mini.iso(netboot) auf cd gebrannt.  Gibt es vielleicht sonst noch eine andere chance das betribssystem zu installieren,,?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Datei - öffnen -> PDF auswählen
<apricot1> ja hab ich gemacht, aber leider ist die Datei leer!
<apricot1> nur einige Rahmen und Sonderzeichen des ursprünglichen PDF-Formulars
<jokrebel> apricot1: Was hast Du da für merkwürdige PDF-Datei? Hab das hier grad mit verschiedenen PDFs erfolgreich getestet.
<daswort> vaio alternate cd
<jokrebel> vaio: Und es _ist_ auch ein 64bit-Rechner?
<ring0> apricot1, pdfedit probiert?
<vaio> ja das iat ein sony vaio SVE171E11M mit Win8 vorinstalliert
<jokrebel> apricot1: Lediglich wenn ich versuche eine PDF zu öffnen, welche eigentlich nur von Simplescan erzeugt wurde (zB.Ausweiskopie) dann bleibt die Seite leer. Verschiedene mehrseitige Bedienungsanleitungen oder Kontoauszüge oder Faxprotokolle klappen aber.
<jokrebel> vaio: Oh, nagelneu? Da kommt dann ja vermutlich auch noch UEFI ins Spiel.
<apricot1> jokrebel, ich habs mehrmals verucht... immer das gleiche. LibreOffice-neues Dokument-Einfügen Datei (pdf)- --> leere Seite
<vaio> ja mann, das hab ich im bios gesehen, UEFI ich kann da aber auch etwas anderes wählen..
<daswort> bios mode, einschalten und einfach genießen :D
<vaio> hat aber auch nix gebracht
<jokrebel> apricot1: Auch mal mit _anderen_ PDFs versucht? Wie gesagt; als PDF abgespeicherte Scans kann ich so auch nicht öffnen.
<vaio> also über die alternet cd, wird das textbasiert gestartet? was muss ich den daan dort hienschreiben?
<vaio> hab ich ach schon auf legacy umgestellt, also wenn ich versuiche per live usb oder cd zu booten, kommt als erstes ein auswahl bereich, (Try ubuntu, install ubuntu, disk test) und ganz egal was ich klicke es kommt eifach ein schwarzer Bildschirm.
<jokrebel> vaio: Welches Ubuntu? 12.04.1? Und wie lange hast Du gewartet?
<apricot1> danke erstmal ...
<vaio> Ubuntu 12.04.1  ich hab bestimmt 2 stunden gewartet.
<jokrebel> vaio: Wie groß ist denn die Festplatte? Wenn da die Installation erstmal (was meist der Fall ist) Platz auf der Festplatte schaffen muss kann das schon dauern. Oder ist das auch so wenn Du nur "ausprobieren" wählst?
<vaio> ja auch wenn ich *Ubuntu jetzt testen* auswähle. kommt nur der black screen, ansonsten hat die festplate 500gb
<bumblebee> Tach leuteee!!
<bumblebee> könnt ihr mir villt sagen wo ich error logs finde die sich auf ein SYSTEM FREEZE beziehen... mir ist es eben 2 mal innerhalb von 2h passiert das Ubuntu 12,04 festgefrohren ist. nichts mehr ging, einmal war der ton eingeschaltet, der hatte dann einen "hänger" "loop" oder wie auch immer das heißt
<bumblebee> vor dem dem letzen kernelupdate gestern, hatte ich das problem auch schon einige male
<jokrebel> vaio: Dann solltest Du Dich vielleicht mal mit denn Bootoptionen spielen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no um zB. andere Grafikeinstellung auszuwählen und den Bootvorgang etwas gesprächiger zu machen.
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Was verstehst Du unter eingefroren (OHNE h <g>)? werden einzelne Fenster grau zB.?
<bumblebee> jokrebel:  nein, nichts mehr geht, bis auf power off, also power lange drücken
<k1l_> !logdateien > bumblebee 
<kubine> bumblebee: Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<bumblebee> ka kernelpanic evtl? 
<aaaa> Hallo
<bumblebee> jokrebel:  hab die logs eben gefunden, aber ich kann nichts finden...
<bekks> Das musst du uns sagen :)
<bumblebee> kann gut sein das nichts protokolliert wird?
<aaaa> wie kann ich von einem Gerät die Kernel Version heraufinden
<bekks> Haben die drei Tastatur-LED geblinkt?
<bekks> aaaa: "uname -a" eintippen.
<k1l_> aaaa: uname -a nutzen
<bumblebee> bekks:  nein, am notebook hab ich keine lichter, nur shift, und das war aus
<aaaa> kernel bezieht sich auf die Hardware nicht softwar?
<k1l_> aaaa: nein, kernel ist keine hardware
<bekks> aaaa: Der kernel ist Software.
<k1l_> !kernel > aaaa 
<kubine> aaaa: Informationen zu Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<bumblebee> bekks: jokrebel : ideen? gegen den freeze?
<bumblebee> bekks: jokrebel : kann ich irgend ein job non stop laufen lassen, der irgendwas besser protokolliert, und nächstes mal wenn was passiert seh ich den error?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Wenn das System einfriert, friert es ein. Komplett.
<bumblebee> also einfach pech haben? :( vorhin war es mit eclipse - sehr ärgerlich :D
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Maus bleibt auch stehen? Oder wird alles schwarz? Oder oder oder
<k1l_> bumblebee: hast du denn mal in die logs geguckt?
<bumblebee> jokrebel:  kannst dir ein screenshot vorstellen, nichts mehr geht alles bleibt gleich, ton bekommt ne kurze "schleife"
<bumblebee> k1l_:  in den logs seh ich nichts
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Und auch die Maus reagiert nicht mehr? (falls installiert) mal Fernzugriff per ssh versucht? MagicSysReq Tastenkombinationen probiert? 
<bumblebee> ssh nie getestet, aber wäre es villt mal wert
<nevchen> re
<bumblebee> was kann magicSysReq ?
<jokrebel> bumblebee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Grob gesagt in verschieden Abstufungen bis zum herunterfahren. Damit kann man dann sehen, ob wirklich ein totaler Hänger war.
<bumblebee> jokrebel:  wenn es das ist dass ich mit  strg+alt+f1-7 switchen kann in die konsole, das geht nicht, hatte ich schonmal geteestet
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Nein, das ist was anderes. Da kann schon auch mal nur deshalb nicht gehn, weil X querhängt.
<bumblebee> ok werd mir den artikel mal genau durchlesen, muss mich jetzt auf den weg machen, vielen dank erstmal
<aaaa> ich kann aber uname nicht eingeben da das ein Receiver ist
<k1l_> aaaa: dann fragst du am besten mal die community von deinem gerät. das hat ja nichts mit ubuntu zu tun
<Guest85988> hey :-)  ichhab mal ne frage: hab hier ein bashskript. kann man irgendwie daraus eine datei erzeugen, sodass man sich den quellcode nichtmehr ansehen/ändern kann? Ziel ist im prinzip eine datei so wie sie unter /bin liegen
<Guest85988> closed source sozusagen
<Guest85988> aufwändig oder schnell gemacht?
<ppq> ja, das geht. google mal nach "bash skript kompilieren"
<ppq> auch wenn ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wieso man sowas will
<Guest85988> bin ich im prinzip auch dagegen, aber hier geht es um sicherheit.. wenn man in das programm reinsehen kann, sieht man wie es funktioniert, und kann es so eventuell aushebeln
<aaaa> muss ich dann machen, dachte nur linux ist linux
<aaaa> danke
<k1l_> aaaa: wie du siehst, nicht.
<ppq> Guest85988: kompilieren ist keine wirksame sicherheitsmaßnahme. irgendwie™ kann man immer rausfinden, was genau das programm gerade tut - insbesondere wenn es kein sehr komplexes skript ist
<ppq> Guest85988: das wollte ich nur gesagt haben, alles weitere ist natürlich deine sache
<Guest85988> das skript gibt sensible dateien frei, wenn bestimmte bedingungen erfüllt sind. wenn man jetzt halt direkt reinschauen kann, ist das irgendwie witzlos (auch wenn sich die wenigsten damit auskennen) 
<Guest85988> danke jedenfalls :-) 
<PBeck> hi
<ppq> Guest85988: wenn du gerne unlesbaren code produzieren möchtest, nimm perl ;p
<Guest85988> ist bestimmt auch lesbar :p
<Guest85988> bin leider nur der bash mächtig
<Treibholz> Moin, wie kan man denn bei Thunderbird heutzutage die Ansicht der Seitenleiste ändern? früher gab es da kleine Pfeile, die man drücken konnte...
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Ansicht - Ordner?
<Treibholz> jokrebel: ahhh, ja. danke.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Gerne
<chk> hi
<chk> gibt es eine möglichkeit den ton der soundkarte mit upnp zu streamen?
<Treibholz> Wie kann ich mich automatisch mit dem integrierten IM-Client nach dem Login anmelden?
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Im Autostart hinzufügen -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin#Einrichten
<kubine> Title: Pidgin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Treibholz> jokrebel: das ist aber empathy, nicht pidgin.
<Treibholz> jokrebel: ich will ja keine Applikation starten, ich will nur den Status ändern.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Bei mir ist Pidgin das Standardprogramm.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Um den Status auf "online" zu setzen sollte das Programm aber schon laufen ;-)
<Treibholz> hier nicht. Wenn ich auf den Brief klicke, dann kann ich da einen Status auswählen. Den will ich nach dem Login auf "Verfügbar".
<jokrebel> …was dann im Hintergrund das Programm startet IIRC
<Treibholz> nee, telepathy läuft schon nach dem login.
<jokrebel> telepathy =|= empathy
<disharmonic> gn
<jokrebel> Und auch für Empathy gilt: Sofern man möchte, dass Empathy nach Anmeldung automatisch startet, erstellt man einen Eintrag im Autostart  siehe dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Empathy#Einrichten (fast 1:1 wie für pidgin!) …glaubs einfach
<kubine> Title: Empathy › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Treibholz> na dann öffnet er mir das empathy-fenster, nach dem login.
<Treibholz> das will ich ja nicht.
<jokrebel> Dann must Du dem halt noch beibringen, dass es minimiert startet.
<Treibholz> das ist doch viel zu kompliziert
<Treibholz> ich will nur, dass das, was passiert, wenn ich auf "Verfügbar" klicke von alleine passiert.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Dann bemüh mal die Manpage von Empathy. Laut meinen Suchmaschinen-Recherchen gibt es da ne Option.
<jokrebel> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-bring-ich-empathy-dazu-beim-rechnerstart-/
<kubine> Title: Wie bring ich Empathy dazu beim Rechnerstart automatisch verbindung aufzubauen. › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Treibholz> jokrebel: das hat nichts mit empathy zu tun, sondern mit dem Nachriten-Applet.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Und meines wissens nach ist schon länger Pidgin der Ubuntu-Standard
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Wenn Du meinst…
<Treibholz> wie heisst das Applet oben im Panel mit dem Briefumschlag?
<Treibholz> ahh, indicator
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Und http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/how-to-auto-start-gwibber-empathy bestätigt meine These. Ein bisschen weniger Vermuten und Fragen und dafür sinnvoll Googlen ist manchmal die bessere Lösung.
<babo> moin
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Und Du willst jetzt dem Indicator beibringen, dass er das für Dich klickt?
<Treibholz> jokrebel: das ist nicht die Lösung zu meinem Problem.
<babo> kurze frage, wie lösche ich eien datei mit einer "#" zu beginn des dateinamens?
<Treibholz> babo: \#foo
<Treibholz> einfach escapen
<Treibholz> oder rm -- #foo
<Treibholz> jokrebel: exakt. Ich will nicht extra klicken.
<Treibholz> das ist alles.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Und "empathy -h" im Autostart klappt nicht wie im Link beschrieben?
<babo> dumme frage, wofür steht denn das fpp?
<babo> foo
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Weil wie/ob-überhaupt man den Idikatoren einen Befehl mitgeben kann weiß ich auch nicht.
<jokrebel> +n
<Treibholz> babo: Ein Platzhalter, wie: foobar, foo, barfoo, DEINE_DATEI...
<babo> achso :D ok danek ich teste mal
<babo> rm -- #foo funktioniert nicht, da sagt er missing operand
<Treibholz> babo: dann musst Du es escapen.
<Treibholz> babo: ja. -- kann da nicht ausreichen.
<babo> was bedeutet denn escapen?
<Treibholz> rm \#foo
<babo> sauber danke :D
<babo> hat funktioniert
<Treibholz> jokrebel: doch, das mit dem -h funktioniert. Aber warum macht man das so kompliziert?
<Treibholz> jokrebel: also meine Mutter hätte das nie gefunden (ich hab's nur nicht geglaubt)
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Weil der Client laufen muss um sagen zu können "Ja - ich bin online"?
<Treibholz> jokrebel: aber um auf "Verfügbar" zu klicken muss er nicht laufen?
<Treibholz> ich versteh die Logik nicht.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Der macht genau das mit dem -h (hidden)
<Treibholz> nee, halt
<Treibholz> funktioniert nicht
<Treibholz> nun hat er empathy gestartet, ist online gegangen, im indicator bin ich aber immernoch offline-
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Normalerweise will man ja, wenn man onlie geht auch erstmal sehn wer sonst noch da ist, um dann ggf. auch schnell wieder offline zu gehn. Also ich würde niemals nur online markiert sein wollen ohne zu wissen wer das grade alles mitbekommt.
<Treibholz> das ist eben genau das, was ich nicht wollte.
<jokrebel> genau das ist aber IMHO sehr sinnvoll. Möcht nicht wissen, wie viel sich beschweren würden, wenn sie bei allen Möglichen als online sichtbar wären ohne selbst zu wissen, dass sie "eingeloggt" sind.
<Treibholz> dann sollen sie diese Funktion nicht nutzen.
<Treibholz> jetzt ist es nämlich noch schlimmer: empathy ist gestartet, ich bin online, da steht aber: offline
<Treibholz> huch, Uhr ist ja da nun auch keine mehr...
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Keine Uhr? Was hast Du getan?
<Treibholz> wie konfiguriert man das Panel oben jetzt?
<Treibholz> jokrebel: ich hab vorhon von 10.04 auf 12.04 upgedatet.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Ist denn überhaupt alles glatt durchgelaufen? Vielleicht ist ja das Upgrade auch nicht ganz fertig.
<jokrebel>  : Treibholz: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Treibholz> jokrebel: moment, aber ein dist-upgrade wollte nicht mehr installieren....
<jokrebel> ja dann…
<Treibholz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412197/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Und bitte dann noch ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Treibholz> bitte: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412202/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Sieht aber doch gut aus…
<Treibholz> jokrebel: das habe ich nie bezweifelt.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Hab grad noch was anderes gefunden https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/941463
<kubine> Title: Bug #941463 “No way to set empathy to automatically start on log...” : Bugs : “empathy” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Treibholz> jokrebel: wie konfiguriert man denn das Panel oben?
<jokrebel> Treibholz: das klang vorhin aber anders >>> [20:56] <Treibholz> jokrebel: moment, aber ein dist-upgrade wollte nicht mehr installieren.... 
<Treibholz> ja, es hatte ja schon alles installiert.
<Treibholz> "nicht mehr" vs. "nichtmehr"
<jokrebel> viellecht eher "nichtS mehr" </korinthenkackermode>
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Und nein - ich weis immer noch nicht ob und wie man am Panel selbst maipulieren könnte. … [20:34] <jokrebel> Treibholz: Weil wie/ob-überhaupt man den Idikatoren einen Befehl mitgeben kann weiß ich auch nicht.
<Treibholz> ok, die Uhr ist verschwunden, weil ich evolution deinstalliert hab, indicator-datetime-gtk2 hat das Problem gelöst.
<k1l_> evolution deinstallieren ist nicht gut
<k1l_> das wird benötigt um den kalender in dem uhr indicator dazustellen
<jokrebel> !niemals > k1l_
<kubine> k1l_: NIEMALS !
<k1l_> installier das mal besser wieder, weil sonst dazu führen kann, dass der desktop nicht mehr startet
<Treibholz> ja, man muss dann halt das indicator-datetime-gtk2 installieren, dann hat man wieder eine Uhr.
 * jokrebel hofft das Treibholz nicht den ganzen Rechner zerbastelt.
<Treibholz> das ist der Rechner meienr Mutter...
<k1l_> und wenn es hier eh um gnome-fallback aka fake-gnome2 geht, würde ich nicht zuviel anpassungsmöglichjkeit erwarten
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Aber aktuell kein "richtiges" Ubuntu mehr, hab ich immer mehr das Gefühl.
<Treibholz> jokrebel: nee, ich bin auch nah dran, das Zeug meiner Mutter alles zu backupen und ein Debian zu installieren.
<Treibholz> und meinen Fehler von vor zwei Jahren ganz fürchterlich zu bereuen.
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Wenn Du meinst, damit dann besser zu fahren…  das wär dann aber eher ein Gespräch für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Und überhaupt, wieso bist Du root?
<Treibholz> jokrebel: sudo su -
<k1l_> !sudo > Treibholz 
<kubine> Treibholz: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Ich fragte nicht nach dem wie sondern warum. Unter Ubuntu nutzt man sudo!
<Treibholz> jokrebel: ich habe doch sudo benutzt....
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: wenn man grade systemzeugs macht nervt jedes mal sudo eintippen.
 * TheInfinity geht auch gern auf sudo su
<k1l_> sudi -i wäre der ubuntu-weg
<Treibholz> gerade wenn man mal was in ne Datei schreiben will...
<k1l_> *sudo
<jokrebel> wenn da
<k1l_> siehe sudo artikel
<Treibholz> k1l_: was macht das anders als "sudo su -", ausser, dass es weniger zu tippen ist?
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Kann aber auch Schaden anrichten, wenn man das mit der falschen Datei macht und dadurch owner und Rechte verbiegt. Deshalb mach das "generell nutzen und empfehlen" gar nicht.
<Treibholz> jokrebel: keine Sorge. Ich glaub ich schaff das. :-)
<jokrebel> mach = mag ich
<Treibholz> ich hab mehr Probleme mit grafischem kram, als mit Konsolen.
<k1l_> Treibholz: unter ubuntu ist es nicht vorgesehen, dass der rootaccount aktiviert ist, sprich ein passwort hat. 
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Mag gut sein, aber es lesen noch andere mit (oder auch später weil der Kanal gelogged wird). Und das könnte dann auch ins Auge gehn.
<Treibholz> k1l_: der hat hier auch kein Passwort.
<k1l_> Treibholz: wenn du ein debian willst, solltest du auch ein debian installieren :)
<Treibholz> k1l_: wozu auch?
<TheInfinity> k1l_: sudo su braucht kein root pw. :)
<stevieh> hehe, wollt ihr zu dem thema nicht offtopic gehen?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ne! Weil das ins Log schon rein muss, dass das so nicht normal ist.
<stevieh> jokrebel: ist doch jetzt drin ;-) Aber die Diskussion warum...
<jokrebel> stevieh: _Da_ geb ich Dir recht
<Treibholz> genau, verrat mir lieber jemand, wie ich dem message-indicator sage, er soll sich beim login anmelden.
<k1l_> Treibholz: sudo -i ist sauberer. es werden alle umgebungsvariablen richtig gesetzt
<Treibholz> k1l_: genau das mach "sudo su -" auch
<k1l_> Treibholz: wie gesagt: wenn du ubuntu nutzt solltest du es auch wie ein ubuntu behandeln
<sdx23> Treibholz: es macht mitunter auch zwei Userwechsel, überflüssigerweise.
<k1l_> Treibholz: nein
<jokrebel> Treibholz: Darf ich Dich (für das Nicht-Support-Relevante) nochmals nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic einladen?
<Treibholz> gerne. 
<DotSlasch> hi 
<DotSlasch> ist irgendjemand online ?
<guntbert> DotSlasch: willkommen im deutschen ubuntu support channel
<DotSlasch> hi :)
<DotSlasch> hey gibts einen channel wo man sich mal gepflegt über technik und proggrammiersprachen unterhalten kann ?
<k1l_> !ot > DotSlasch 
<kubine> DotSlasch: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<DotSlasch> ?
<DotSlasch> ja
<DotSlasch> ich brauch ja support
<DotSlasch> beim finden eines solchen channels wie ich ihn beschrieben habe :)
<DotSlasch> ^^
<guntbert> DotSlasch: ubuntu support?
<k1l_> DotSlasch: :/
<DotSlasch> ^^
<k1l_> DotSlasch: du scherzkeks. geh einfach in den offtopic channel
<DotSlasch> ubuntu ist immer noch die meistbenutze distro
<DotSlasch> deswegen kann man hier den besten support erwarten ;D
<DotSlasch> k1l_ leite mich mit deiner macht dahin ^^
<dAnjou> DotSlasch: den satz von kubine haste nich wirklich geschnallt, oder?
<dAnjou> so ein horst
<guntbert> dAnjou: zum schnallen müsst man halt einmal lesen  :)
<nevchen> weiß jemand was mit getdeb.net los ist?
<bekks> Wieso?
<k1l_> nevchen: sicher weiß es der getdeb support :)
<bekks> nevchen: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/getdeb.net
<kubine> Title: Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up? (at www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com)
<nevchen> bekks:  danke guter tipp ;)
<nevchen> kannte ich noch nicht
<Ilian> hi bekks, wollte heute mein TYPO3 „normal“ aufsetzen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich auf eine test.php welche im selben Verzeichnis wie die TYPO3 Sources liegt mit dem über den Apache2 zugreifen kann. Ich würde das gerne verstehen. Kannst du mir dabei helfen?
<Ilian> bekks über symlink !
<dAnjou> Ilian: hat nich wirklich viel mit ubuntu zu tun, aber ich tippe mal darauf, dass apache für die seite so konfiguriert is, dass symlinks gefolgt werden darf
<dAnjou> Ilian: mehr kann man nich sagen, ohne zu wissen, was "„normal“ aufsetzen" bedeutet
<bekks> In der Anleitung von Typo3 steht, dass man sich das aussuchen kann wie man das aufsetzt. :) "Normal" ist ohne Symlinks. :)
<Ilian> dAnjou Ich hatte gestern eine Unterhaltung mit bekks zu diesem Thema. Ich wollte TYPO3 wie hier beschrieben http://typo3.schloebe.de/allgemein/symlinks-fuer-typo3-nutzen/ aufsetzen. Im browser bekomme ich leider nur ein Forbidden You don't have permission to access /~max/typo3/index.php on this server. Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<bekks> Die Anleitung ist Mist. :)
<dAnjou> schon allein deswegen: Veröffentlicht: 27.11.07
<dAnjou> die is 5 jahre alt
<Ilian> Ja schon, nur warum kann ich die test.php aufrufen welche ich in /var/www/typo3 testweise verlinkt habe, nicht aber auf die index.php ?
<Ilian> dAnjou Was besseres konnte ich leider nicht finden.
<dAnjou> wie wärs mit der anleitung von typo3 selbst?
<bekks> Ilian: Lügner.
<dAnjou> die sollten sowas haben
<Ilian> bekks ?!
<bekks> Ich sagte Dir gestern wo es eine wesentlich bessere Anleitung gibt,.
<bekks> Die offizielle Typo3 Anleitung.
<dAnjou> Ilian: übrigens werden zugriffsregelungen für webseiten in den seltensten fällen über dateisystemrechte geregelt
<Ilian> bekks da stimme ich dir zu, nur ist es leider keine kurze Schritt für Schritt Anleitung. Mich dafür als „Lügner“ zu beschimpfen finde ich schon etwas daneben. 
<bekks> Die Aussage "Ich habe keine andere Anleitung gefunden" entspricht keineswegs der Wahrheit. Das weisst Du selbst.
<dAnjou> Ilian: bekks ist gern pingelig und im kern hat er ja recht
<Ilian> dAnjou Das verwirrt mich eher mehr. Gibt es dafür ein Stichwort?
<dAnjou> Ilian: nö
<Ilian> dAnjou Eine ebenso kleinkarrierte Antwort für Bekks: Es und nicht ich hat die Anleitung gefunden. ;-)
<dAnjou> Ilian: das machen alle webserver und sogar alle frameworks unterschiedlich
<dAnjou> da muss man sich halt n bisl reinlesen
<dAnjou> Ilian: und solche schritt für schritt anleitungen sind für leute, die wissen, was sie tun, oder denen es egal ist, wie löchrig ihr server danach is
<Ilian> dAnjou Was die Sicherheit angeht, es ist ein Lokaler Testserver.
<Ilian> dAnjou: Ich bin gerade dabei TYPO3 zu lernen, da bleibt eher keine Zeit mich intensiv mit Apache2 auseinander zu setzen. 
<dAnjou> dann greift wohl der erste punkt
<Ilian> Aber vermutlich ist es am einfachsten, wenn ich TYPO3 ohne zentrale Source aufsetze und damit das Symlink-Problem umschiffe. 
<bekks> Wie ich es Dir gestern schon sagte, ja.
<Ilian> Ich hätte halt gerne verstanden warum ich auf die gleiche Art und Weise (per Symlink) auf die test.php zugreifen kann nicht aber auf die index.php von TYPO3. Im gleichen verzeichnis. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Eigentümer auf Dateisystem Ebene nicht der selbe ist. Könnte das der weg zur lösung sein?
<dAnjou> Ilian: wie ich vorhin schon gesagt habe, so läuft das nich
 * bekks hat das gestern auch schonmal erklärt - DocumentRoot und so prüfen, wohin der ganze Kram eigentlich zeigt.
<dAnjou> unter anderem deshalb ich PHP ein bisschen kacke
<dAnjou> es suggeriert, dass man mit dem browser auf dateien zugreift
<dAnjou> aber das ist so nicht
<dAnjou> s/ich/ist/
<Ilian> Nachdem ich mal testweise sudo chown max index.php probiert habe, bin ich einen Schritt weiter: Cannot find configuration. This file is probably executed from the wrong location.
<Ilian> Gute N8
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-02
<ring0> gugaua, das sieht stark nach problemen mit fremdquellen, also ppa, aus
<eg0x> moin
<crosbow> habe einen drucker hp lj1020. er wird erkannt etc. wenn ich auf druckne klicke ist der auftrag kurz in der warteschlange und dann verschwindet er ohne, dass der drucker druckt. in windows geht alles.
<eg0x> crosbow: evtl. hilft dir das hier weiter: http://chee-yang.blogspot.de/2008/10/linux-install-hp-laserjet-1020-on-cups.html
<kubine> Title: Chau Chee Yang Technical Blog: Linux: Install HP LaserJet 1020 on CUPS (at chee-yang.blogspot.de)
<crosbow> wow, engeneers at work …
<haderlump22> wo kann man das automatische mounten unter /media deaktivieren?
<eg0x> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount
<kubine> Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eg0x> bisschen scrollen ;)
<imox1234> hat jemand eine gute Lösung wenn ich ne dyndns in den iptables verwenden will?
<sdx23> imox1234: du willst was?
<apricot1> VirtualBox 4.3 (deb-Datei )  update auf Ubunbtu 12.04 bringt Fehler: http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3459/a6p84x67_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - a6p84x67.png (at s14.directupload.net)
<dadrc> Altes VBoc vorher runterwerfen
<apricot1> ist Oracle neuerdings *schwäbisch* - sie können alles, außer deutsch...
<ring0> oracle übersetzt wohl kaum selbst die fehlermeldungen fürs ubuntu software center
<apricot1> ha no  :)
<apricot1> lässt sich trotzdem nicht updaten .. hat bisher immer geklappt
<jokrebel>  : apricot1: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> "lässt sich trotzdem nicht" und "bisher immer geklappt" waren noch selten hilfreich.
<jokrebel> und was ist /media/hom-neu… f+r merkwürdiges Verzeichnis? Verschrieben?
<apricot1> nochmal VirtualBox 4.3: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417142/
<kubine> Title: VirtualBox 4.3 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> apricot1: 1. jede Menge PPAs 2. der aktuelle Kernel ist noch nicht am laufen.
<jokrebel> und wie das ganze dann aus ging sieht man auch nicht…
<apricot1> jokrebel, wie *was* ausging?
<jokrebel> apricot1: spwas in der art sollte kommen, wenn man auch tatsächlich alles mitteilt: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<apricot1> jokrebel, bei: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s kommt nicht: ' 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert'
<jokrebel> ach das war ja nur die Simulation. Naja - da sieht man dass jede Menge noch zu ätuallisieren wäre.
<jokrebel> aktuallisieren
<apricot1> dazu müsste ich erst mal eine Komplettsicherung machen .. upgrades sind mir öfter danebengegangen  :(
<k1l> apricot1: mach erstmal eine sicherung. das updates oder intsallationen probleme bereiten ist bei der menge an fremdquellen kein wunder.
<k1l> apricot1: dann alle updates einspielen und gucken, ob es dann noch probleme gibt
<apricot1> ok 
<stevieh> hmm... bei meinem R60e gehen unter 12.04 die Lautstärketasten nicht...
<dadrc> Produzieren sie saubere Keycodes?
<dadrc> `xev` zum Testen.
<stevieh> naja, das machen diese multimediatasten eh nie. 
<stevieh> tbp installiert zeigt dann irgendein skurilles osd, aber auch nur bei einmal einloggen... 
<dadrc> Irgendwas sollten sie schon machen
<dadrc> Und alle anderen MM-Keys sollten XF86-Events produzieren
<stevieh> hmm...
<stevieh> tja, im prinzip kommen sie wohl irgendwo an, sonst würde tpb ja nich was anzeigen, aber nicht bei xev
<dadrc> Ich hab gerade nur eine Thinkpad-USB-Tastatur hier, die funktioniert sauber mit xfce4-volumed
<stevieh> na, mein X230 geht auch und der e530 auch...
<dadrc> hmhm, damals mit meinem T60 gingen die auch, aber hilft ja gerade nicht so viel ^^
<stevieh> hehe ;-)
<stevieh> komisch, mit dem 12.10 vorher gingen die auch
<stevieh> echo 0x00ffffff >/proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey dann gehts. Ist ja klar.
<dadrc> Na, total offensichtlich.
<stevieh> da war der böse ausmaskierer unterwegs
<Darkfire2012> Guten Abend.
<Darkfire2012> Wie kann man aus einem normalen 4 GB usb Stick einen sicherheits usb stick machen mit ubuntu konsolen befehlen?
<k1l> "sicherheits usb stick" ?
<Darkfire2012> k1l, ja Sicherheits (verschlüsselter usb stick
<Darkfire2012> )
<Darkfire2012> Also der usbstick soll, wenn er an einem Rechner angeschlossen wird ein Passwort verlangen.
<Darkfire2012> und die Daten verschlüsseln, die darauf gespeichert werden.
<Darkfire2012> DA MUẞ ES DOCH SOWAS WIE TRUECRYPT GEBEN.
<LetoThe2nd> es gibt truecrypt.
<Darkfire2012> Ich habe es mit truecrypt versucht, jedoch funktioniert das  nicht bei einem Rechner wo kein truecryt druff ist.
<LetoThe2nd> und genauso ists mit jedem anderen system.
<LetoThe2nd> ganz einfacher grund: jede art von verschlüsselung erfordert, dass der algorithmus, sprich, die entschlüsslungssoftware da ist und ausgeführt werden kann.
<LetoThe2nd> wäre die jedoch auf dem stick, müsste sie ja selbst unverschlüsselt drauf sein. damit unsicher und nutzlos.
<Darkfire2012> LetoThe2nd,  truecrypt habe ich ja auf meinem Rechner.
 * LetoThe2nd sieht also kein problem.
<Darkfire2012> also müßte ich den Stick bootfähig machen, dass die Verschlüsselungs/entschlüsselungssoftware startet bein einstöpseln.
<LetoThe2nd> was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht solltest du mal klar sagen was du willst - ne datenhalde oder ein livesystem.
<k1l> Darkfire2012: bootfähig ist was anderes als autostart beim einstecken wenn ein OS läuft
<Darkfire2012> Ich meine einen autostart.
<Darkfire2012> der Autostart soll ein verschlüsselungs/Entschlüsselungsprogramm starten.
<LetoThe2nd> *brüllwech*
<LetoThe2nd> sicherheit+verschlüsselung+autostart in einem gemeinsamen satz
<LetoThe2nd> ich bin raus.
<apollo13> hat hier jemand probleme ubuntuusers.de zu erreichen und das mit mir zu debuggen?
<Darkfire2012> k1l weist Du was ich meine?
<PBeck> apollo13: keine probleme
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: keine probleme
<apollo13> PBeck: ja ne, ich suche ja jemanden der probleme hat :þ
<apollo13> danke, ihr braucht nicht sagen dass ihr keine habt, falls einer welche hat bitte einfach mich querien
<PBeck> apollo13: problem liegt bei dir.
<k1l> apollo13: hatte bis heute probleme aus dem eplus nezt, nun nicht mehr
<apollo13> PBeck: uhm…
<apollo13> PBeck: wohl kaum :þ
<apollo13> k1l: ah, gute zu wissen; bekannt warumß
<PBeck> apollo13: ansonsten in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<k1l> apollo13: k.a. 
<noseeder> Hallo
<noseeder> Ich brauche brauche etwas hilfe bei einer Fehlermeldung wärend der netzwerkinstallation. Die benötigten Pakete sollen von meinem Netzwerk Spiegelserver geladen werden. Allerdings sagt er mir immer das er gewissen Daten nicht findet. [ cat: can't open '/tmp/net-retriver-2325-deduplicate/*' : No such file or directory ] Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
<PBeck> noseeder: bei welchem befehl kommt diese fehlermeldung?
<noseeder> ich boote den PC ohne os per netzwerk
<bekks> Dann ist ein Fehler in deinem Script.
<noseeder> nachdem ich meinen server als Mirror eingetragen habe kommt die fehlermeldung
<bekks> Bzw. in den Einstellungen die du hinterlegt hast.
<noseeder> Hiernach habe ich das installiert und konfigoriert. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noseeder> für 12.04
<PBeck> noseeder: wo musst du den mirror eintragen?
<noseeder> bein der routine des Netinstall images kann man einen Mirror auswählen oder einen eigenen einstellen.
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen <= noseeder nach dieser anleitung?
<kubine> Title: Lokale Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noseeder> den mirror hiermit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-mirror
<kubine> Title: apt-mirror › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> noseeder: kannst du mal die datei /etc/apt/mirror.list posten
<PBeck> noseeder: nur zur info - usb installation wäre nicht gegangen bzw. sprechen da gründe dagegen?
<noseeder> hat kein usb daher so
<PBeck> noseeder: möchtest du die datei pasten?
<noseeder> ja suche grade nen past dienst
<noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6510404/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> noseeder: auf welchem gerät kommt die fehlermeldung?
<noseeder> dem Clienten
<ThreeM> sooo
<ThreeM> der ThreeM geht sich nächste woche ein haus angucken :)
<PBeck> noseeder:  sudo apt-mirror läuft ohne probleme?
<noseeder> ja
<PBeck> noseeder: du bietest ihn per apache an?
<noseeder> apache auch kann per Firefox auch auf dateien zugreifen
<noseeder> ja
<PBeck> noseeder: gibts da noch mehr fehlermeldungen?
<noseeder> [ cat: can't open '/tmp/net-retriver-2325-deduplicate/*' : No such file or directory ]
<noseeder> ich versuche mal das genz log zu posten
<bekks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/204786/unable-to-install-12-10-with-pxe
<kubine> Title: Unable to install 12.10 with PXE - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das kennst Du auch schon?
<noseeder> bekks nein den kenne ich noch nicht
<PBeck> bekks: ah auch gerade gefunden
<noseeder> -.- das könnte doch mal in der wiki stehen -.-
<noseeder> ich teste das mal :-D
<leszek> hi
<dreamon> Habe genau diesen "Bug" -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1107155 -> #29 schreibt einer das man ein deb installieren soll. Habe aber 12.04. Ich vermute das ist nichts für mich?
<kubine> Title: Bug #1107155 “wl continuously spams syslog” : Bugs : “bcmwl” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Sollen wir uns das jetzt komplett durchlesen, damit wir annähernd nachvollziehen können, was Dein Problem sein könnte (vielleicht hängt es ja damit nicht zusammen). Und die Lösung die "einer" schrieb hast auch nicht näher bezeichnet. Wenn Du so arbeiten willst: häng dich mit an den Report dran und warte dort auf Antwort. Seufz
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ok. Sorry. Es ist so das dmesg in jeder Sekunde einträge macht -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6510670/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Passiert aber nur wenn man Wlan aktiviert hat.
<dreamon> BCM4313 ist verbaut
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und das Problem, das dadurch verursacht wird? Oder stören Dich nur die Meldungen?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Es gibt keine Probleme, die ich bisher feststellen hätte können, aber dmesg wird dadurch unheimlich unleserlich. ;9
<PBeck> wer liest dmesg?
<jokrebel> dreamon: und? Braucht man doch nicht wirklich, außer es gibt Probleme. Vieleicht einfach das Loglevel unempfindlicher stellen diesebezüglich? Wenns denn schon so nicht akzetabel für Dich ist.
<dreamon> PBeck, Pro Sekunde zwei 2Einträge wenn er das den ganzen Tag macht.. dann bekomme ich schöne Logs zusammen
<jokrebel> dreamon: Besteht ein akutes Platzproblem? Und - was spricht gegen einen stilleren Loglevel?
<dreamon> Nichts. Kannst mir sagen wo ich das Loglevel einstellen könnte?
<dreamon> Ich hab da auch noch ein USB Problem .. da schau ich öfters dmesg an.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, stellt man die Loglever (zB. debug = sehr gesprächig) ind den verschiedenen Anwendungen ein.
<jokrebel> -r
<jokrebel> -er
<jokrebel> +l
<Jan_> hi
<Jan_> ich verstehe nicht wie ich den kernel updaten kann
<Jan_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/linux-3.5.y.z-queue/2013-11-30-quantal/
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/linux-3.5.y.z-queue/2013-11-30-quantal (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<Jan_> welche dateien muss ich davon wählen?
<jokrebel> Jan_: Was bringt Dich denn dazu mit den mitgelieferten Kerneln nicht zufrieden zu sein?
<noseeder> bekks PBeck es funktioniert. Danke für die Hilfe.
<Jan_> ja weil ich kernel 3.2 habe
<jokrebel> Jan_: Und?
<Jan_> und möchte den dvbt-treiber für ite installieren un der wird erst ab 3.4 unterstützt
<jokrebel> sagt wer?
<Jan_> das forum
<jokrebel> Jan_: Gibt es da auch was (Link?) dass man da mitreden kann?
<Jan_> bin schon am suchen ob ich diese seite nochmals finde
<Jan_> hier der stick
<bekks> Jan_: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<Jan_> ID 048d:9135 Integrated Technology Express, Inc. Zolid Mini DVB-T Stick
<jokrebel> Jan_: Ich hatte mit DVB-T noch keine Probleme mit Standardkernel.
<bekks> Ich schon genügend :)
<Jan_> jokrebel: hier habe ich es gelesen http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ITE_IT9135
<kubine> Title: ITE IT9135 - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<Jan_> da steht bei version 2 ab kernelversion 3.4
<jokrebel> Jan_: Ab da ist es im Kernel; heißt aber ja nicht, dass es vorher gar nicht geht, würde ich meinen.
<bekks> Und wir wissen noch nicht um welches Ubuntu es geht. :)
<Jan_> nu es geht nicht
<jokrebel> ist keine brauchbare Fehlermeldung…
<Jan_> nun wenn ich das kaffeine starte und den quelltreiber für dvbt dort wählen will, dann habe ich dort keine auswahl
<Jan_> um ehrlich zu sein ich habe kubuntu, aber wenn ic dort frage bekomme ich keine rihtige antwort zum kernelupdate  nur nen link den ich selber via google finde
<bekks> Und welche Version hast du?
<Jan_> soweit ich weiß ist kubuntu ein ubuntu nur mit kde
<Jan_> 10.4
<Jan_> 12.4
<jokrebel> Jan_: Was sagt den /var/log/syslog wenn Du den Stick einsteckst? Wird die Firmware geladen?
<Jan_> 32bit weil es ein netbook ist
<bekks> Jan_: Das gibts bei Ubuntu beides nicht. Zeig bitte mal ein lsb_release -a in einem Pastebin.
<bekks> !pastebin > Jan_ 
<kubine> Jan_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Matze1> !paste
<kubine> Matze1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> vielleicht hätt ja schon ein einfaches "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree" gereicht (bevor man da an Kernel rumpfuscht)
<bekks> Wenn es ein 12.04 sein sollte, kriegt man ja auch einen Kernel 3.8.0 ...
<bekks> Das sollte man halt vorher mal klären :)
<bekks> Matze1: Gibst Du uns bitte hier im Channel eine URL?
<Matze1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417157/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jan_> matze und jan sind momentan einundderselbe
<bekks> Jan_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#LTS_Enablement_Stacks
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Jan_> ich versteh gar nix
<Monika> Weiß jemand, wie man bei Launchpad die Membership von jemandem in einer Gruppe verlängert?
<ppq> gugaua: hier würde es besser passen
<gugaua> ups hab mich verschrieben falschen channel erwischt :)
<gugaua> wo installiere ich den bootloader bei eine uefi installation?
<gugaua> prmiära partition mit fat32 und boot flag?
<ppq> gugaua: du musst die partition auch als uefi system partition markieren, sonst klappt das nicht. und die live-cd muss im uefi-modus gebootet sein, was nicht zwingend der fall ist. check das mal im terminal. wenn es das verzeichnis /sys/firmware/efi gibt, läuft die live-cd im uefi mode
<gugaua> ja das seh ich bei der cd wenn sie nicht lila bootet sondern schawrz
<ppq> :D ... ich weiß sogar, was du meinst, glaub ich
<gugaua> hihih naja beim booten kommt "normalerweise" der lila bildschirm wenn man eine taste drückt die sprachauswahl
<ppq> gibt es einen grund, dass du manuelle partititionierung nutzt? bei automatischer musst du dich damit gar nicht weiter befassen
<gugaua> wenn aber die cd mit uefo gestartet wird ist dieser bildschirm nur schwarz
<gugaua> ja weil es ein dual system ist
<gugaua> und keine option zutrifft
<gugaua> ich hab einen speziellen bereich freigemacht
<gugaua> und die partitionen etwas verschoben
<gugaua> somit hinten platz gemacht
<ppq> ein dualboot mit windows? ist das im uefi-modus installiert? (wenn es eine gpt-partitionstabelle ist, ja. wenn nicht, dann nicht)
<gugaua> sollte eine gpt sein ich guck mal
<ppq> wenn das ein uefi-win ist, gibt es nämlich schon eine uefi system partition. die musst du dann im ubuntu-installer auch als solche markieren, damit sie genutzt wird
<gugaua> das will ich eben
<gugaua> nicht!
<gugaua> ich hab 3 festplatten
<gugaua> auf sda ist windows
<gugaua> auf sdb eine alte windows installation
<ppq> es kann pro uefi-system nur eine uefi system partition geben
<gugaua> und auf diese sdb soll das drauf da ist auch eine fat32 partition 100MB
<gugaua> mit boot flag
<ppq> das boot flag ist schonmal völlig egal
<ppq> wäre es auch ohne uefi
<ppq> bei so einem setup wäre es das einfachste, das ubuntu im csm modus zu installieren
<gugaua> ich will dann die festplatten bootreihenfolge verändern damit die sdb als uefo partition dient
<ppq> und grub ganz gewöhnlich in den MBR der mbr-partitionstabelle
<gugaua> also ich soll das boot flag von der sdb wieder weg geben?
<ppq> spielt keine rolle, kannst es auch da lassen, da stört sich niemand dran
<gugaua> und wie krieg ich den bootloader auf sdb bzw sdb1?
<ppq> erstmal, wie angedeutet, die live-cd im csm modus starten
<gugaua> was ist der csm modus? der uefo modus?
<gugaua> uefi*
<ppq> csm = compatibility support module. ein emuliertes BIOS
<ppq> kann man im mainboard-setup aktivieren
<ppq> wenn du dann im boot-menü des boards bist, hast du pro bootbarem datenträger zweu einträge - einer mit uefi (nativ), einer mit csm (bios)
<gugaua> ahh ich glaube jetzt versteh ich dich :)
<gugaua> also wir starten das ding nicht per uefi
<ppq> na, das klang aber eben noch ganz anders
<gugaua> sondern qusi wie bios
<gugaua> quasi
<ppq> wenn die live-cd im uefi-modus startet, was sie offenbar tut, startet der rechner per uefi
<gugaua> und das wollen wir vermeiden?
<ppq> müssen wir, wenn du die uefi system partition auf sda nicht anfassen willst/darfst
<gugaua> ahh okay also es darf wirklich nur eine uefi partition geben :)
<gugaua> okay bin am booten, habe auch den lilanen bildschirm :)
<gugaua> ich nehme stark an das wir dann von der nicht uefo partition sdb1 booten werden?
<gugaua> und da soll der bootloader auch hin richtig?
<gugaua> bei der manuellen installation?
<ppq> der bootloader landet ganz normal auf sdb, also im mbr, nicht auf einer partition
<gugaua> okay vielen dank ppq jetzt ist mir alles klar :)
<gugaua> ist es möglich bei einen multidisplay die ubnity leiste auf nur einen desktop anzeigen zu lassen?
<stevieh> gugaua: ja, das ist der "Starter-Position" Eintrag in den Anzeigensettings
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-03
<eg0x> moin
<betz0r> die audioausgabe von ubuntu 12.04 auf einem thinkpad x200s fällt einfach im betrieb aus, teilweise nach dem aufwecken aus dem standby, teilweise während dem betrieb. ich weiss leider gar nicht wo ich ansetzen soll, da ich nur hilfe zu grundlegenden soundproblemen finde, aber nicht zu meinem problem
<leszek> hi kann mir mal einer sagen wie die bootoption für live systeme heißt um das /cow Verzeichnis angezeigt zu bekommen ? Ich find es irgendwie nirgends im wiki 
<dadrc> Ich hab noch nie was von /cow gehört.
<TheInfinity> Heyho … schräge Geschichte, ggf. kein Ubuntu Problem. Ubuntu 12.04 Server, Postfix, Dovecot. Ein User schafft es durch einen IMAP Abruf ein mail forwarding loop und damit eine Versandfehlermeldung hinzukriegen. Wie schafft er das? (und wie kann man das unterbinden)?
<leszek> hmm... nagut mal bei #ubuntu frag
<dadrc> leszek, irgendwas mit dem Persistenzkram, sagt Google :)
<dadrc> Das kann man aber nur beim Erstellen des Live-Systems ändern, nicht beim Booten
<TheInfinity> Das ganze tritt bei einem einzigen User auf und auch nur via selbst eingerichtetem Mailclient, das IMAP Webinterface (Roundcube) macht das nicht.
<leszek> dadrc: nene das ist das virtuelle ram laufwerk wo das live system standardmäßig alles reinschreibt was normalerweise auf platte muss. Das kann auch persistenz sein, standardmäßig ist es ein ram laufwerk
 * i7c slaps soapsurfer.
<dadrc> leszek, und die Inhalte davon willst du sehen?
<i7c> (Das diente zur Problemlösung.)
<dadrc> Dann hab ich jetzt zumindest raus, was du willst :)
<leszek> ja ich muss es runterbrechen, weil der installer bei 1gb nicht bootet und ich wissen will was da in /cow geschrieben wird, dass es den ram so aufrisst
<dadrc> TheInfinity, Mails mit komischen Headern in der Queue bei dem Typen, würd ich sagen
<leszek> nicht bootet= nicht startet meinte ich
<TheInfinity> dadrc: d.h.? Das passiert bei jeder Mail, also … was sollte das genau auslösen? Bei dem lokal Mails?
<dadrc> TheInfinity, uh, bei jeder Mail? Dann streich das.
<TheInfinity> dadrc: generieren tut die Fehlermeldung lustigerweise irgendwas vom Server selbst, gibt ne Verbindung von 127.0.0.1
<dadrc> Hast du 'nen amavis laufen, der Mails aus der Queue zieht und wieder injected?
<TheInfinity> yep, das läuft so: postfix -> amavis -> postfix -> dovecot delivery agent -> maildir
<leszek> nagut quellcode lesen angesagt
<leszek> verdammt direkt gefunden :P showmounts heißt die bootoption. Da hätte man drauf kommen können ;)
<dadrc> TheInfinity, Mailclient schickt komische Mails, die amavis dazu veranlassen, die Mail falshc wieder zu injecten, zack, Loop?
<TheInfinity> dadrc: ich wüsste nicht warum postfix / amavis damit ÜBERHAUPT was zu tun haben sollte
<TheInfinity> dadrc: das ist keine verbindung vom client
<dadrc> TheInfinity, irgendwo muss ja die Verbindung von 127.0.0.1 herkommen
<TheInfinity> dadrc: ich weiss nicht wie der das hinkriegt, die verbindung kommt von 127.0.0.1, ich vermute also von dovecot
<dadrc> Ich würds so machen: Volles Brett Debugging an, Mail nachverfolgen
<dadrc> Muss doch rauszukriegen sein
<TheInfinity> dadrc: sieht so aus: http://pastebin.com/pJWZQMTi
<kubine> Title: # Weit vorher: erfolgreiche Delivery # Dovecot Dec 03 02:54:30 imap-login: I - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> TheInfinity, du schickst ne mail an admin, die dann an den user gehen soll, was am ende explodiert?
<dadrc> ist admin@ ein alias für komischeruser@?
<TheInfinity> dadrc: admin ist ne weiterleitung an komischenuser
<TheInfinity> yep
<dadrc> hhm.
<TheInfinity> ich hab zich weiterleitungen auf dem server, das ist die einzige die explodiert
<dadrc> kann es sein, dass das einfach der loop ist? admin@ → user@ → admin@ → … ?
<TheInfinity> und eben auch nur nach dem imap login
<dadrc> also, muss ja quasi
<TheInfinity> wenn ich mich via mail.foej.net via roundcube mail einlogge geht alles bestens, kein fehler
<dadrc> Hat der clientseitig irgendwas drin, was mails von user@ an admin@ weiterreicht?
<TheInfinity> das lustige ist dass der loop auch kommt wenn man direkt an komischenuser sendet
<dadrc> also, irgendwelche Filter?
<TheInfinity> kA, serverseitig ist sein sieve ordner leer
<dadrc> Dann check mal clientseitig
<TheInfinity> haha *g - also noch ne mail
<dadrc> Irgendwie Outlookfilterregel oder so einen Scheiß.
<TheInfinity> scheint irgendein mobilclient zu sein
<kata_> hiii, habe ein problem mit dem flashplugin-installer, kann jmd helfen????
<TheInfinity> kata_: joa, aber warum nimmst du nicht den aus den quellen?
<koegs> TheInfinity: der zufällig flashplugin-installer heisst? :)
<kata_> ;)
<TheInfinity> koegs: wah, die benennen das dumme ding auch andauernd um. -.-
<kata_> es kommt folgender hinweis: "Herunterladen von zusätzlichen Datendateien schlug fehl"
<kata_> er versucht von folgender url zu laden: "http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.310.orig.tar.gz"
<TheInfinity> kata_: vorher ein apt-get update gemacht?
<kata_> ich probier mal
<TheInfinity> aktuelle version ist 11.2.202.327, die 310er gibts nicht mehr in den archiven.
<k1l_> ich würde auch sagen, dass da erstmal ein apt-get update die paketlisten erneuern sollte
<kata_> joa, der läd ordentlich runter beim update
<k1l_> ja das sind aber nur die listen, welche pakete neue versionen haben
<kata_> macht er im software center n update nicht automatisch?
<TheInfinity> kata_: alle paar tage mal, flash und wenn zwischendurch dann n update von flash reinkommt … :)
<kata_> vielen DANK, hat geholfen :)
<Rick28> Zu Testzwecken möchte ich das neue Linux Mint auf einem etwas älteren Laptop installieren. Ich weiß, ich bin hier im Ubuntu Chat, aber die MINT Community scheint da auch nicht groß bescheid zu wissen. Mein Keyboard funktioniert nach der Bestätigung der default Option in GRUB nicht mehr. Jemand eine Idee, wie die Tastatur trotzdem noch funktionieren könnte?
<Rochvellon> Rick28> hast du mal versucht, ein anderes layout vorher einzustellen? also bspw. explizit deDE nodeadkey ausgewählt?
<deem> Hi. Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Pulseaudio. Seit dem Update auf 13.10 spammt es mir mein Syslog mit dieser Meldung voll: http://pastebin.com/fHibcuwM
<Rick28> Rochvellon: nein, das noch nicht. Dazu füge ich keyboard-configuration/layout=de hinzu, oder?
<Rochvellon> Rick28> probier mal 'dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' das sollte das layout ändern
<Rick28> Rochvellon: kann ich mal versuchen mit externer Tastatur. Danke
<kitikonti> hi
<kitikonti> irgend jemand hier der mir was zum development workflow von drupal sagen kann? hab mir im netz einige sachen angekuckt nur versteh ich nicht warum die alle features, database sync und git verwenden.
<kitikonti> für was brauch ich noch features wenn ich bereits die db synce und git für die files verwende?
<veggiebacon_free> moin
<veggiebecan_free> hi
<deem> Hi. Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Pulseaudio. Seit dem Update auf 13.10 spammt es mir mein Syslog mit dieser Meldung voll: http://pastebin.com/fHibcuwM
<kubine> Title: /var/log/syslog:Dec 3 18:55:26 pulseaudio[24396]: last message repeated 10 tim - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> deem: Und welche Probleme hast Du? (Außer diesen Log-Einträgen)
<deem> jokrebel: das applet in der oberen leiste ist ohne funktion. ich habe zwar ton, kann aber über das applet die lautstärke nicht ändern
<jokrebel> deem: Alsamixer angeschaut? 
<jokrebel> deem: Und nopaste mal die /etc/pulse/client.conf
<koegs> evtl. xubuntu und 13.10?
<koegs> nur für den fall, muss weg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<kubine> Title: sound - Volume indicator issue after xubuntu 13.10 upgrade - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<challach> http://nopaste.info/27baba9294.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<challach> ist die in ordnung?
<jokrebel> challach: Öhm? deem?
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio#Debugging könnt da interessant sein...
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> aber ich bin dann mal weg. Viel Erfolg noch und gute Nacht.
<R98> Hallo: Ich habe Dropbox installiert und jetzt öffnet sich immer der Browser mit file:/// anstatt der Dateimanager, wie zuvor. Wo kann man das Verhalten für so etwas ändern?
<deem> koegs: danke. das war die lösung. :)
<R98> Weiß jemand, wie man wieder den Standard Dateimanager zum Öffnen eines Ordners einstellt?
<krytarik> R98: Führ einfach mal den folgenden Befehl aus, der sollte es wieder richten: sed -i '/inode\/directory/d' ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<R98> krytarik: danke
<krytarik> Gern.
<rhagu> hi, ich bastel mir gerade ein kleines shell script um ein log anzulegen, jetzt möchte ich, dass die kommandos alle 5 min durchgeführt werden und habe an so etwas, wie i=0    for i< 300 do meine kommandos i= i+1   sleep 300 done  gedacht, aber ich komm mit der syntax von for nicht wirklich zurecht, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<sdx23> was soll das for da tun?
<rhagu> naja dafür sorgen dass mein kommando so lange ausgeführt wird, bis i=300 ist
<sdx23> for i in `seq 0 10`; do echo $i; done
<sdx23> !bash > rhagu 
<kubine> rhagu: Informationen zu Bash finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash
<sdx23> !abs > rhagu 
<kubine> rhagu: ABS ist der advance bash scripting guide - das Referenzwerk für Bash-Scripting: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html
<rhagu> sdx23 ich habe in einem howto gelesen, dass man seq nicht mehr verwenden soll, da es mit neuerer bash zu problemen kommen soll
<sdx23> rhagu: bitte was?
<rhagu> danke für die tipps, probiers gleich mal aus
<sdx23> Da wüsste ich dann doch gerne die Quelle. Insbesondere weil seq kein Builtin ist.
<rhagu> sdx23 http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/  hier weiter unten
<kubine> Title: Bash For Loop Examples (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<rhagu> sdx23 "The seq command (outdated)" unter der rubrik
<sdx23> Ja, das ist blah. Du kannst die Syntax drüber verwenden. seq wird trotzdem garantiert funktionieren.
<rhagu> kk
<rhagu> hat super funktioniert, vielen dank!
<rhagu> wenn ich mein script jetzt laufen lassen möchte, ohne dass ich weiter per ssh eingelogt sein muss, dann sollte das doch so aussehen: sudo nohup ./skript.sh &      oder?
<maredebianum> Moin, kann man mit dem network-manager sowohl ppoe, als auch eine feste IP nutzen? also eth0 192.x.x.x (+ route) und dsl via interface ppp0 
<maredebianum> also mitifconfig eth0 192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.255.0; route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
<maredebianum> ..geht es, sowas via network-manager als Zusatz zu ppoe
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-04
<eg0x> guten morgen
<qur82o> kennt irgendjemand hier eine möglichkeit einen bootfähigen usb-stick zu erstellen, wenn adminrechte nicht vorhanden sind und alle sonst notwendigen programme (unetbootin, etc.) fehlen?
<eg0x> qur82o: auf nem linux oder nem win host?
<eg0x> qur82o: ist zwar keine gute lösung, aber du könntest versuchen ne vm zu benutzen, falls du die rechte dafür hast eine hochzuziehen
<qur82o> wundert mich eh, dass es für eine so relativ simple operation wie einen bootfähigen usb-stick zu erstellen hier keine programme gibt :D
<carsten_> moin
<mar77i> gibt keine programme für usb-sticks? und was ist dd?
<mar77i> gabs nicht mal eine dd gui?
<mar77i> gdiskdump.
<mar77i> am besten in gdansk auf dänisch ausgeführt...
<riverkiller> guten morgen
<riverkiller> ist es möglich ein virtual box betriebsystem xp zu konvertieren das es von usb installierbat ist ?
<jabba_> hallo, hat jemand erfahrung mit kvm und dem durchreichen von USB-Geräten? ich habe an einem KVM-Hypervisor 2 USB Geräte der selben Art (gleiche ID, daher adressiere ich über BUS und Device-ID). Das eine Gerät lässt sich ohne Probleme mittels virsh atttach-device hostname hostdev.xml durchreichen. das Andere scheinbar auch - allerdings kommt es im Gastsystem nicht an. Wie kann ich das am besten Debuggen. bisher im hypervisor un
<jabba_> d gastsystem keine besondere syslog-messages diesbezüglich.
<LetoThe2nd> riverkiller: sicher nicht ohne viel gebastel, wenns denn überhaupt geht (windows ist im allgemeinen *sehr* picky was die hardware angeht)
<LetoThe2nd> riverkiller: ganz abgesehen davon, dass das ein windows-problem ist :P
<riverkiller> LetoThe2nd also der weg geht nicht, ich dachte wenn es von einem installierten xp möglich ist eine boot cd zu erstellen geht das mit Vm auch 
<LetoThe2nd> riverkiller: ich seh immer noch nicht den zusammenhang mit ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> riverkiller: es gibt wohl irgendsowas rettupssystemmässiges (PE oder ähnlich), aber wie gesagt... bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke sehr.
<riverkiller> ubuntu 13.10 ist das host system xp ist gast, eigentlich wollte ich pockertracker über wine installieren das geht leider nicht also bin ich zu vm ausgewichen ist leider auch nicht möglich
<stevieh> pockertracker?
<riverkiller> LetoThe2nd danke für deine hilfe
<LetoThe2nd> riverkiller: dann beschwer dich bei dem, der dir "powertracker" gegeben hat.
<LetoThe2nd> riverkiller: yw... wie gesat, gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter.
<riverkiller> ok thx
<jabba_> riverkiller, guck mal in die aktuelle c't
<riverkiller> jabba  meinst du den artikel über win PE ?
<otter2> hallo guten morgen , ich habe dieses kleine script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518741/ wie kann ich, wenn ich den timer stoppe, den letzten echo an eine file.txt anhaengen?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> otter2, wenn du den Timer killst, kannst du nicht so ohne weiteres Daten aus dem Timer in eine Datei schreiben, der Timer läuft ja dann nicht mehr
<dadrc> Einfachste Methode: Einfach immer den aktuellen Schritt in eine Textdatei packen, dann steht am Ende der letzte drin
<otter2> hmm . klar verstehe, man koennte aber einfach eine keyabfrage machen oder? die den letzten echo mit cat rausscribt und dann killt oder? ich hab leider keien ahnung vom shell syntax
<dadrc> hmhm.
<dadrc> moment
<geser> wie killst du den Timer?
<geser> vielleicht liese sich was mit trap (help trap) machen um das entsprechende Signal abzufangen
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> das hatet ich dann auch gerade überlegt.
<otter2> im moment kill ich einfach mit ctrl+C 
<dadrc> trap 'echo Outch!; exit 0' 2
<dadrc> Pack das mal vor deine While-Schleife
<dadrc> Der Rest wird dann als Übungsaufgabe dem geneigten Leser überlassen ;)
<otter2> ok ich werd mal probieren, danke schonmal :) 
<otter2> dadrc: ok ich versteh trap nicht
<dadrc> otter2, was genau klappt denn nicht?
<otter2> also bei deinem beispiel ist echo Outch!; exit 0 das argument und 2 die condition
<otter2> wenn ich genau das eingebe was du geschrieben hast dann erklaert mir bash die funktionsweise von trap 
<otter2> trap: usage: trap [-lp] [[arg] signal_spec ...]
<dadrc> hast du das in der funktion drin?
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518960/ ← so sollte das aussehen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> wenn du die datei ausführst, läuft die uhr, bis du Ctrl+C drückst
<otter2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518962/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<otter2> er zaehlt bei mir runter aber davor trap:usage ...
<dadrc> da fehlt ein leerzeichen zwischen dem ' und der 2
<dadrc> wenn man das reinpackt, geht es auch
<otter2> ok 
<otter2> ^^ 
<dadrc> und dann hast du es im grunde
<otter2> ja aber was gibt denn trap aus?
<dadrc> Wie, was gibt trap aus? Was auch immer du in dem Echobefehl drin hast
<otter2> wenn ich jetzt ctrl+c druecke dann schliest sich das terminalfenster
<dadrc> Mach mal ein Terminal auf, geh in den Ordner und start die Datei von da
<dadrc> mit ./wieauchimmerdiedateiheißt
<otter2> ok 
<otter2> ich hatte das davor in der bashrc
<dadrc> Kannst du auch machen
<dadrc> Dann musst du statt exit return benutzen
<otter2> ok cool 
<otter2> ich habs verstanden und es funktioniert danke. ich frag mich sowieso, warum das softwarecenter keine gescheite timer-app bietet.
<dadrc> Weil sich jeder selber eine in Bash bastelt ;)
<otter2> eine nette gibt es ja aber die kostet dann 6$  XD 
<otter2> die kann dann hoch und runter zaehlen oO
<imox1234> mit nginx mach ich ein rewrite von 80 auf 443, ich möchte aber, wenn die anfrage von localhost kommt der kein rewrite macht jemand eine Idee wie das geht?
<dadrc> Ich würd mal spontan einen zweiten "Server" aufmachen, einen, der auf der externen IP hört und rewrite macht, einen, der auf 127.0.0.1 läuft und keinen macht
<meles> \join #qgis
<nomike> hi
<nomike> Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit remote auf den Grafischen Desktop eines PC's zuzugreifen. Meine derzeitige Lösung mit VNC klappt prinzipiell ganz gut, ich  hab aber dann ein Problem wenn ich mich zB abmelde oder den Rechner neu starte, weil am Anfang, im lightdm greeter natürlich noch kein VNC-Server rennt.
<nomike> Habt ihr noch ideen?
<nomike> Das Problem ist, dass ich auf dem Rechner diverse Programme am laufen hab und ich muss die möglichkeit haben, remote auf diese laufenden Programme zuzugreifen.
<LetoThe2nd> nomike: buttword: xpra
<_pingu> kub 12.04 zeigt mir in der taskleiste plötzlich die falsche uhrzeit an. dort steht 11.55, rechtsklick darauf -> Datum und Zeit einstellen zeigt dann aber korrekt 12.55. was muss ich ändern?
<nomike> Im Prinzip brauche ich genau das was Windows mit seinem RemoteDesktop Feature hat. Ich logge mich ein und wenn es bereits eine offene Session gibt, wird diese einfach angezeigt, wenn es keine gibt wird eine neue gestartet, die ich später loak übernehmen kann
<johannes1> _pingu: geh mal mit dem Mauszeiger auf die Uhrzeit und bewege das Scrollrad
<_pingu> johannes1: hmm, ok. wieder ok. warum ist das so?
<johannes1> das wechselt zwischen UTC und der lokalen Zeit
<_pingu> johannes1: ok, danke
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: nomike: Buzzword sogar ;-)
<koegs> nomike: du kannst x11vnc auch schon beim Login-Screen laufen lassen
<koegs> nomike: http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<kubine> Title: VNC from boot on Ubuntu 13.04 without logging in, using LightDM (or GDM) and x11vnc (includes LUbuntu with lxdm and Linux Mint LMDE with mdm) - Seb Maynard :: seb.so (at seb.so)
<nomike> Ich werds mal probieren. Schaut im Moment recht gut aus. Gnome 3 legacy zeigt zwar nur das Xpra Symbol bei den Einträgen in der Taskbar an, aber wenns weiter nichts ist...\
<koegs> nomike: als ich benutze diese lösung, tuts zumindest mit unity, xfce und awesome recht gut
<koegs> ansonsten gibt es auch noch xrdp als server, aber damit habe ich keine erfahrung
<nomike> Ich hab früher immer XDMCP verwendet. Aber keine Ahnung wo das hin verschwunden ist. Ist schade, das hat wenigstens funktioniert...\
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66431/how-do-i-configure-lightdm-to-work-with-xdmcp
<kubine> Title: How do I configure lightdm to work with XDMCP? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> verdammt, koegs kann schneller Links posten als ich
<nomike> koegs, den artikel kenn ich. Aber das funktioniert seit 12.10 nicht mehr
<nomike> Ich sag ja, XDMCP wurde irgend wann gedropped
<nomike> Wahrscheinlich aus Sicherheitsüberlegungen heraus weil die meisten Leute zu blöd sind ein Bind auf localhost zu machen und einen SSH-Tunnel zu verwenden. Und dann macht jeder eine unencrypted X11 Session übers Internet auf und wundert sich wenn was schief geht
<nomike> koegs, aber der Artikel mit x11vnc schaut vielversprechend aus. Den werd ich mir mal anschauen.
<koegs> nomike: deswegen nutze ich halt vnc, schon ewig, ist für mich einfach universeller einsetzbar, weil auch auf mobilen clients
<nomike> klingt vielversprechend. So, ich hab jetzt Schulung. Danke für die Tipps.
<nomike> cu
<imox1234> kann es sein, dass die iptables bei openvz anders sind? also meine normalen regeln funktionieren nicht 
<koegs> nö
<apollo13> openvz hat im normalfall oft gar keinen support für iptables
<imox1234> also bei mir geht's aber anscheinend gehen keine states
<imox1234> wenn ich die rausnehmen funktionierts
<apollo13> ja, weil das modul dafür im host wohl nicht vorhanden sein wird
<apollo13> host anschreiben, dass die das laden sollen…
<imox1234> ich bin ja selber der host :D
<apollo13> dann fix dein zeugs :þ
<apollo13> warum nimmt man freiweillig openvz?
<dadrc> Klingt so schön nach StudiVZ
<dadrc> *scnr*
<imox1234> warum nicht? ich finds super
<apollo13> okay, was ist denn dabei besser als bei xen oder kvm?
<imox1234> z.B. kann ich im life betriebe Disk space verändern 
<apollo13> ja, das ist jetzt nichts was mit xen nicht gehen würde…
<apollo13> aber mit openvz fängst dir halt einiges an nachteilen ein, vor allem wenns um kernelmodule geht etc…
<apollo13> und xen bzw kvm sind inzwischen sauber in den upstream kernels, ist das bei ovz auch der fall?
<imox1234> apollo13: muss ich passen ;) 
<apollo13> schau dir mal die anderen dinger an und entscheid dann
<imox1234> ich hab ja openVZ und KVM 
<imox1234> apollo13: aber klar wenn man auf den kernel angewiesen ist dann ist openVZ quatsch ich das nutzt das auch nur für son webservice Krams und so wo mans nicht braucht 
<apollo13> dann nimm doch gleich docker+lxc :þ
<imox1234> ok ich schuas mir mal an
<ubu__> hi
<ubu__> hab mal wieder ne frage
<ubu__> wie kann ich am besten meine cam ins netz streamen...
<ubu__> 12.04 x64 - logitech hd720p cam
<ubu__> mit vlc krieg ich es nicht hin
<ubu__> skype will ich ausschließen
<ubu__> und justin.tv usw ist keine option
<ubu__> jemand ne idee?
<ubu__> ggf. gibt es dafür ein tool?
<lulink99> Hallo ubu__! Für welchen Zweck?
<ubu__> privat um zum beispiel autoteile zu begutachten
<ubu__> grüß dich..
<lulink99> ubu__: Was hälst du von dem http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/webcam-server.1.html ?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: webcam-server - a server to stream webcam video or snapshots (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<ubu__> klar, aber mein opa muss das leicht empfangen könnten geht das dann über mozilla?
<ubu__> http?
<ubu__> muss ich ports freigeben...
<ubu__> nunja, vlc hat er ja...
<lulink99> ubu__: Sieht so aus. Mache das auch gleich... Hier noch was, auch mit http: (http://www.emanuelis.eu/2010/06/22/how-to-stream-your-webcam-on-the-net/)
<ubu__> du meinst wir können das gemeinsam durchgehen?
<lulink99> ubu__: Ja... Beide brauchen aber http://your_webcam_host:8081 ...
<ubu__> lulink99: also über v4l2:///dev/video2 kann ich sie abrufen
<ubu__> bei vlc
<lulink99> ubu__: Ist dein Großvater im selben Netztwerk?
<ubu__> nein
<ubu__> muss über wan 
<ubu__> im lan wäre das ggf. einfacher...
<ubu__> lulink99: ach so mein großvater hat windows?
<lulink99> ubu__: Mit dem Webbrowser geht das auch unter Win. Vllt Ports freigeben, DynDNS für einen Hostnamen und dann die Software, oder?
<ubu__> klar
<ubu__> ist nicht oft kann dann ip durchgeben...
<ubu__> dyndns muss ich jetzt nicht einrichten, das passt schon
<ubu__> also wie fang ich an?
<lulink99> ubu__: Dann ist dass ja sogar noch einfacher.
<ubu__> wunderbar
<lulink99> ubu__: Mit der zweiten Anleitung?
<ubu__> k
<lulink99> ubu__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install motion
<ubu__> okay
<lulink99> ubu__: Dann nach der Anleitun Konfigurationsdatei schreiben (http://www.emanuelis.eu/2010/06/22/how-to-stream-your-webcam-on-the-net/).
<ubu__> Enable Motion by editing /etc/default/motion file:
<ubu__> lulink99: GNU nano 2.2.6          Datei: etc/default/motion  
<ubu__> richtig?
<lulink99> ubu__: Ja.
<ubu__> sollte da schon was drin stehen?
<ubu__> k
<lulink99> ubu__: Das (http://pastebin.de/37745)!
<kubine> Title: motion1 | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<ubu__> moment ich mach das kurz fertig, gebe dann bildschirmkopie
<lulink99> ubu__: Gerne!
<ubu__> oder reicht der eine befehl?
<ubu__> videodevice muss ich doch auch?
<lulink99> ubu__: Der reicht laut Anleitung.
<ubu__> hab 2 cams 
<ubu__> bestimmt muss ich den pfad auch anpassen
<lulink99> ubu__: Lies mal hier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1897786
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Motion configuration with mutliple webcams and ip cameras (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ubu__> lulink99: http://snag.gy/RDXoI.jpg reicht das?
<lulink99> ubu__: nur die erste Zeile!!! Anderes in "motion.conf"!!!
<ubu__> ohh
<ubu__> shit
<ubu__> k
<ubu__> lulink99: [ Fehler beim Schreiben von etc/default/motion: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden ]
<ubu__> hm
<lulink99> motion.conf
<ubu__> nein immer noch beim ersten
<ubu__> scheiße
<lulink99> wo? als root?
<lulink99> in /etc nur als root beschreiben!
<ubu__> auch als root
<lulink99> mmh...
<lulink99> mit nano?
<ubu__> ja
<ubu__> sudo nano etc/default/motion
<lulink99> sudo nano /etc/motion
<lulink99> sudo nano /etc/motion/mozion.conf
<lulink99> sudo nano /etc/motion/motion.conf
<lulink99> So.
<ubu__> aber da steht doch default
<ubu__> ordner..
<lulink99> ich bin hier(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1897786) für mehrere Kameras....
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Motion configuration with mutliple webcams and ip cameras (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ubu__> okay
<ubu__> ich war wohl falsch
<ubu__> der befehl steht von anfang drin
<ubu__> richtig?
<ubu__> ich brauch nur auf yes abändern?
<lulink99> yes!
<ubu__> ich bin so dumm
<ubu__> okay
<ubu__> nun weiter bitte
<lulink99> im anderen tut is es dann falsch... xD
<ubu__> .  /etc/default$ sudo nano motion 
<ubu__> okay
<lulink99> motion.conf!!! Die endung!
<ubu__> hm
<ubu__> beim ersten auch conf?
<lulink99> Warte...
<ubu__> beim 2. mit conf ja
<ubu__> ich war noch beim ersten
<ubu__> omg
<lulink99> beim ersten nicht
<ubu__> sry bin zu lahm
<ubu__> k
<ubu__> kurz kippe holen....streß !!!
<lulink99> ist okay...
<ubu__> brb
<lulink99> http://pastebin.de/37747
<kubine> Title: motion3 | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<ubu__> so
<ubu__> re
<ubu__> also noch mal kurz zum ersten bei yes oder no schalte ich den server aus kann man das so sagen?
<ubu__> lulink99: http://snag.gy/xt0In.jpg
<ubu__> dann speichern?
<lulink99> ja
<ubu__> so weiter
<ubu__> bitte
<koegs> !enter > ubu__ 
<kubine> ubu__: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<ubu__> hm?
<koegs> ich les hier grad durch gefühlte 100 Zeilen, nur um zu verstehen worum es geht, mache es den leuten doch einfacher, indem du nachdenkst bevor du schreibst und dies dann in einen verständlichen satz zu packen :D
<ubu__> koegs: was soll ich jetzt dazu sagen?
<koegs> nichts, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das IRC ungleich ICQ ist :)
<ubu__> :)
<ubu__> hab ich jetzt den lulink99 verärgert?
<lulink99> nene
<Westbeam> hallo Leute. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit libsqlite3-dev:i386 zu installieren, ohne meinen gcc, meinen g++, sowie meine grafikkartentreiber zu entfernen? 
<ubu__> lulink99: * Starting motion detection daemon motion                               [ OK ]
<lulink99> ok.
<ubu__> lulink99: öhm, auflösung stimmt nicht und bild ist dunkel?
<ubu__> hm
<lulink99> Einstellung in datei angepasst?!
<ubu__> von der auflösung her ja, das hat ernicht übernommen
<ubu__> egal welche cam immer dunkel
<ubu__> moment die eine geht, aber die andere ist dunkel
<ubu__> hm wenn ich auf video2 umstelle bleibt trotzdem die erste
<lulink99> las das mal bitte vollständig und sag mir, was du davon hältst.
<ubu__> öhm 
<ubu__> lulink99: ich hab sie lokal abgerufen ziemlich laggy
<ubu__> über das internet naja 
<ubu__> aber schon okay
<lulink99> ubu__: Gut. Wie gesagt: Mehrere Webcams, andere Konfigurationsdateien...
<ubu__> nein will ja nur die eine aber geht nicht
<ubu__> auflösung passt er auch nicht an
<lulink99> ubu__: Daemon neu gestartet?
<ubu__> ja
<ubu__> 320x240
<MCHammer> moin. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation failed bei "Zurück im LVM-Menü muss man die Systempartition als "Logisches Volume erstellen"." mit dem fehler: Zurück im LVM-Menü muss man die Systempartition als "Logisches Volume erstellen".
<ubu__> so ist das default nicht drin
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MCHammer> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<MCHammer>  "Error: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Device or resource busy"
<lulink99> ubu__: Lies mal die Konfigurationsoptionen (http://linux.die.net/man/1/motion)
<kubine> Title: motion(1) - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<ubu__> lulink99: okay
<ubu__> danke schon mal...
<lulink99> ubu__: Gern geschehen!
<ubu__> überzeugend ist es nicht aber dafür kann ja keiner was...
<lulink99> ubu__: Was ist nicht überzeugend? Die Bildqualität?
<ubu__> naja die auflösung und das ich die eiegntliche camnicht ansprechen kann
<ubu__> muss als device das angeben: v4l2:///dev/video2?
<lulink99> /dev/videoX, zahl weiß ich nicht.
<ubu__> 2
<lulink99> Dann ja.
<ubu__> aber was auhc immer ich da einstelle ist ihm egal...
<ubu__> hab das device und die pixel raus genommen, ist ihm egal...
<lulink99> Probier mit VLC >> Medien >> Aufnahmegerät öffnen... > /dev/video2
<ubu__> jop das geht
<ubu__> schade das ich das nicht streamen kann...
<lulink99> mit 1/3/4/etc?
<ubu__> ich mein von vlc aus streamen
<ubu__> was meinst du jetzt mit 1/3/4 ?
<lulink99> Video Geräte. Wie von vlc aus?
<ubu__> naja mein bild ist besser bei vlc...
<ubu__> weniger verzögerung bessere auflösung
<ubu__> ist bei dem motion sicher eine enstellfrage aber wenn dort versuche die kamera zu wählen und er macht das nicht dann taugt das nicht so...
<lulink99> Über Internet sollte es bekannt sein, dass nicht so schnell ist... 
<ubu__> habs ja lokal getestet...
<ubu__> hmpf
<ubu__> ist das vllt die falsche conf warum übernimmt er die sachen nicht, mensch
<lulink99> Welch adresse der conf?
<ubu__> ./etc/default$ sudo nano motion.conf 
<ubu__> lulink99: http://pastebin.com/3e5wZv7C
<kubine> Title: /etc/default$ ls acpid cron hddtemp ntpdate s - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> ich wette die motion.conf kommt direkt nach /etc
<koegs> ach ne, doch nicht, /etc/motion/motion.conf
<ubu__> hm ich kann trotzdem mal gucken
<ubu__> hm
<ubu__> es gibt die conf in motion und unter default
<koegs> ubu__: die motion.conf unter default hast nur du erstellt :)
<ubu__> ich dachte das wäre der richtige pfad
<ubu__> muss ich das hier ändern? http://snag.gy/o5d9K.jpg
<ubu__> dirket unter motion?
<ubu__> also etc/motion
<koegs> was denn sonst?
<ubu__> ohjee
<koegs> in /etc/default/motion steht nur "start_motion_daemon=yes"
<ubu__> jop okay
<ubu__> und dort habe ich die conf erstellt
<ubu__> falscher ordner
<ubu__> mist
<ubu__> so camera ist nun die richtige aber die auflösung mag erwieder nicht
<ubu__> gut danke koegs und vorallem lulink99
<lulink99> Bitte, gern geschehen, ubu__.
<ich_geh_hier_nur> Moin Leute, ich hänge gerade ein bisschen bei der Installation von 13.10. Ich habe die Installation durchgehend automatisch auswählen lassen (Partitionierung und so), nun bootet er nicht. Boot-Repair habe ich auch schon probiert, hat aber nichts gebracht. Nun sitze ich hier und frage mich, wie ich das hinbekomme. Ich nutze UEFI für den Boot. Irgendwelche Tips? Sitze jetzt gerade am Livesystem. 
<Robert_Zenz> ich_geh_hier_nur, was passiert denn beim boot?
<ich_geh_hier_nur> Eben nichts Robert_Zenz . Ich werde einfach ins Menü von der Firmware geworfen.
<Robert_Zenz> ich_geh_hier_nur, du meinst GRUB wird nicht geladen?
<ich_geh_hier_nur> Ja.
<Robert_Zenz> ich_geh_hier_nur, irgendeine Fehlermeldung?
<ich_geh_hier_nur> nicht, dass ich etwas sehen würde
<Robert_Zenz> ich_geh_hier_nur, solcher Spasz wie Secure Boot ist ausgeschalten? Wenn ja dann bitte die Ausgabe von fdisk -l in einen pastebin.
<ich_geh_hier_nur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6520971/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Robert_Zenz> ich_geh_hier_nur, ist GRUB auf sdd1 installiert (sprich im MBR von der Platte)?
<ich_geh_hier_nur> SDD ist der USB-Stick mit dem Live-System …
<ich_geh_hier_nur> Ubuntu ist auf SDA installiert.
<Robert_Zenz> ich_geh_hier_nur, mh, mit GPT hab ich noch nie gearbeitet ehrlich gesagt, kann ich noch die Ausgabe von parted --list haben?
<ich_geh_hier_nur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6521004/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Robert_Zenz> ich_geh_hier_nur, sorry, bin raus, keine Ahnung. Sieht fuer mich gut aus...das Anzeige was mir einfiele ist dass das EFI versucht von der falshcen Platte zu starten.
<ich_geh_hier_nur> Versucht es nicht, sonst würde es ja zumindest klappen, wenn ich die Platte von Hand auswähle.
<ich_geh_hier_nur> Die Live-CD ist auch im UEFI-Modus gestartet.
<Robert_Zenz> ich_geh_hier_nur, wie gesagt, kenn mich weder mit EFI noch GPT aus...vielleicht hilt das Wiki? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen?highlight=grub#MBR-mit-GUID-Partitionstabelle-GPT
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> hmhmm. Grub zeigt nichts an, keine Fehlermeldung, kein … irgendwas?
<Alchimedes> Guten Abend 
<Alchimedes> Ich nutze kubuntu 12.04 LTS auf einem Multiboot system (Winbloed,diverse Linuxe), nach gestrigem Kernel Update auf 3.2.0-57-generic , erscheint noch die Bootauswahl aber nach Auswahl meines Hauptsystems Ubuntu LTS 12.04 mit dem neuen Kernel rebootet der PC von neuem 
<Alchimedes> ich hab die grub.cfg bearbeitet und konnte mir damit helfen, aber 3.2.0.-57-generic patch diverse security-loecher , wo liegt da das Problem ?
<Alchimedes> nachtrag: alle anderen systeme starten ohne probleme, auch die previous linux versions rennen, also ist es ein Bug im Kernel ? 
<jokrebel> Alchimedes: grub.cfg bearbeitet? oO
<jokrebel> Alchimedes: Und wie viele "Linuxe" sind das denn? Laufen die alle über das selbe Grub?
<Alchimedes> @jokrebel ja damit ich wieder an mein System komm, hab die neuen eintraege auskommentiert
<Alchimedes> scheint ein Bug im Kernel zu sein, bin gerade auf diversen us seiten wo aehnliche Probleme auftauchen
<beaver74> Alchimedes - bootet er denn direkt neu in den GRUB2, oder läd er Teile vom Kernel oder gar dem Userland? Könntest mal ein 'noplymouth' in die Kernelzeile packen und quiet entfernen, um nachzusehen.
<beaver74> Alchimedes - bug im Kernel ist IMHO sehr unwahrscheinlich, jedenfalls nicht so einer.
<Alchimedes> soweit komm ich nicht, sobald ich das 57 image auswaehle startet die Rechnermoehre direkt neu und ich lande wieder in der Betriebssystemauswahl
<jokrebel> Alchimedes: Mehrere Systeme über ein Grub verwalten zu wollen (Grub besteht aus dem Teil im MBR und einem Teil im /boot-Verzeichnis) kann schon etwas schwieriger werden, da ja jedes Linux sein eigenes /boot hat kommt man da gern in Probleme.
<Alchimedes> ne, ich hab streckenweise bis zu 10 verschieden systeme ueber Grub am start, und bis 56 kein thema
<Alchimedes> meine bis kernel 3.2.0.56
<jokrebel> Alchimedes: Und Dir ist klar, dass jeder Kernel für das entsprechende OS leicht angepasst sein kann? Und Du deshalb den 3.2.0.57 in 10 verschiedenen Version haben könntest/solltest/müsstes?
<Alchimedes> vorallem gibt es ueberhaupt keine Fehlermeldung , sondern nach auswahl des 57 Kernels direkt neustart
<beaver74> Alchimedes - versuche den Kernel nochmal zu booten, boote dann in den lauffähigen und schau dir  /var/log/dmesg.0 an.. dort sollte der letztmalige Versuch protokolliert sein.
<jokrebel> Alchimedes: Dann reparier Dein Ubuntu mit ner LiveCD und chroot-Methode. grub.cfg anpassen ist jedenfalls keine Dauerlösung.
<beaver74> jokrebel - jedes OS kann seinen Kernel aus /boot nutzen, da wird nicht immer der aus Ubuntu genutzt, wenn man es korrekt macht.
<jokrebel> beaver74: Ja - wenn…
 * jokrebel spricht aus Erfahrung bezüglich Problemen wegen (nur) zwei Linuxsystemen parallel.
<Alchimedes> @beaver leider komme ich ja nicht soweit... ich werde jetzt nochmal lts 12.04 server installation updaten und dann seh ich ja ob vieleicht beim Update auf meinem Rechner was schraeg gelaufen ist oder ob es hier Hardwareprobleme gibt...
<beaver74> Alchimedes - was wir bei heutiger HW als "startet direkt neu" empfinden, kann den Kernel schon teilweise geladen haben, da es doch sehr zügig abläuft.
<Alchimedes> Also Danke an euch und drueckt mir mal die Daumen !
<beaver74> Alchimedes - du kannst doch nochmal laden, dann springt er ja nahezu direkt wieder in GRUB.. falls es so ist, und Teile geladen wurden, was wir bis hierher noch nicht 100% ausschließen können, würde das in  /var/log/dmesg.0 geschrieben werden, und dein Ubuntu unter älterem Kernel könnte es lesen.
<petra> hallo, ich versuche gerade eine Speicherkarte zu retten. ich gehe nach dieser super  Anleitung vor  http://www.rokip.net/softwaretipps/ubuntu/40-system/102-geloeschte-dateienbilder-auf-einer-sd-karteusb-stick-wiederherstellen-ubuntu.html    leider bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung foremost: /tmp/bilder/pdf: No space left on device
<kubine> Title: Gelöschte Dateien/Bilder auf einer SD-Karte/USB-Stick wiederherstellen [Ubuntu] (at www.rokip.net)
<petra> weiss hier jemand warum ich keinen space mehr habe?
<bekks> Weil du den space verbraucht hast-
<petra> mit der ersten Speicherkarte hat alles super geklappt. gibt es einen Mülleimer, den ich leeren muss?
<bekks> petra: mach bitte mal einen pastebin mit dem inhalt von df -h
<petra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417192/
<kubine> Title: space › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> petra: dein / ist vollgelaufen. Wohin hast du die zu rettenden Daten denn gespeichert?
<k1l_> nach /var/lib/sudo/petra/4 wohl
<petra> die ersten Dateien habe ich nicht gebraucht, die habe ich gleich gelöscht, danach war alles voll :(
<bekks> petra: als root, mit nautilus?
<petra> als root mit thunar (xubuntu)
<bekks> Ja dann lösch mal dessen Mülleimer :)
<petra> unter root wird kein Mülleimer angezeicht :(
<bekks> der heisst dann sicher Trash
<k1l_> die liegen wohl alle unter /tmp/
<petra> trash gibt es auch nicht
<petra> nein, unter /temp/ ist auch nichts
<k1l_> tmp nicht temp
<petra> ja, /tmp/
<petra> also da ist nichts 
<k1l_> pack mal ein "ls -al /tmp/" in den pastebin
<petra> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417197/
<kubine> Title: space2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ich sehe da ein riesiges backup image
<k1l_> backup_image z.b. und bilder
<petra> ja, das ist das image von der Speicherkarte
<bekks> Und beides zusammen ist der Grund wieso keinen Platz mehr hast-
<bekks> Leg den Kram halt auf deine Datenplatte
<petra> das Problem ist nur, wenn ich den foremost Befehl  laufen lassen will, dann muss das image ja da sein
<petra> ok, probiere ich mal
<k1l_> petra: du kannst bei dem befehl auch andere pfade angeben
<petra> probiere ich gerade. bin leider nicht so schnell
<petra> ok, es geht wieder, danke!
<daswort> hi, ich bin gerade dabei ein system neu zu erstellen. Ich habe 4 Plätze für HDDs. Das System wird später LVM nutzen. Ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob ich 3 HDDs und 1 SSD oder 2 HDDs und 2 SSDs nutze. Die SSDs würde ich gerne für das OS und als Cache nutzen. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher wie ich SSD Caching nd LVM zusammen bringe. Die HDDs solle als RAID 1 agieren, entweder redundant (2 Platten) oder doppelt redundant mi
<daswort> t 3HDDs.  
<bekks> was soll denn cached werden?
<daswort> Die häufig genutzten Nutzungsdaten von den HDDs. Ich hätte das OS aber auch gerne redundant.
<bekks> Dein RAM ist wesentlich effektiver als Cache.
<daswort> Oder alle häufig genutzten Daten (OS eingeschlossen).
<daswort> Also eher 3 HDDs in RAID 1 und SSD für OS und doppelter RAM?
<daswort> (Momentan 8GB geplant).
<bekks> Watt? Ich kann Dir nicht folgen.
<bekks> 3 HDD in Raid1 ist Unsinn und Platzverschwendung.
<apollo13> 4 ssds und gut ist
<bekks> Und eine riesengrosse Platte, extern, für Backups.
<daswort> apollo13~ aber 2 TB SSD ist zu teuer.
<bekks> Sprach ja niemand von 2TB SSD :)
<daswort> bekks~ Backups kommt extra. :)
<apollo13> daswort: und für daten sind 2TB zu wenig…
<daswort> :D
<bekks> 2x 4TB als R1 für Daten, und 2x 128G SSD als R1 fürs OS. Dazu 16G RAM, und fertig ist die Laube.
<apollo13> hier sind 10 TB brutto drin :þ
<daswort> apollo13~ keine Filme, hauptsächlich Office und ein paar Bilderchen. 
<bekks> 2x 1TB als R1 für Daten, und 2x 128G SSD als R1 fürs OS. Dazu 8G RAM, und fertig ist die Laube.
<apollo13> was unterstellst du mir da ;)
<bekks> daswort: Wieso eigentlich ein RAID? Und welchen RAID Controller benutzt Du?
<daswort> apollo13~ ich weiß nicht was du mir für daten unterstellst. Das ersetzt ein System das momentan nur 300GB Daten hat. 
<bekks> daswort: Wozu ein RAID, in dem Fall?
<apollo13> daswort: VMs, mehr VMs und noch mehr VMs :)
<apollo13> bekks: weil platten gern eingehen?
<apollo13> wobei ich da lieber aktuelle backups hab, platten sind so laut^^
<bekks> Dafür hat man Backups.
<apollo13> bekks: das sind dennoch 2 verschiedene paar schuhe
<daswort> bekks~ Damit das System noch nen halben/ganzen Tag laufen kann ohne das die Nutzer auf den Ersatz warten müssen.
<bekks> daswort: Und dann zwei Plattem kaputt sind, und man abends um 10 noch Platten besorgen kann? :)
<bekks> Wird das ein Server für eine Firmenumgebung?
<daswort> Wie für eine Firma nur nicht für eine Firma :)
<bekks> Aha. Also nix Kritisches :)
<apollo13> dann stell nen nas hin und schau dass der pc leise ist :)
<bekks> Ack.
<daswort> NAS kommt dazu und das Ding wird sich in einem Schrank befinden. Also Lautstärke… meh
<apollo13> wenn NAS da ist, für was dann so viele platten im system?
<bekks> Kauf Dir zwei Synology NAS, da kannst du direkt über das NAS die Backups machen.
<apollo13> naja das geht etwas ins geld *gg*
<bekks> Oder zwei Drobos. :)
<bekks> DAS geht dann ins Geld. :>
<apollo13> gibts bei tk nicht, wird ergo nicht gekauft^^
<daswort> apollo13~ Damit man nicht alle 30 min ein Backup machen muss. Und halt ne Platte ausfallen darf.
<bekks> Man muss auch nicht alle 30 Minuten ein Backup machen.
<apollo13> daswort: ja 2 ssds rein und gut ist
<bekks> Alle zwei Stunden die Aenderungen sichern dauert wenige Minuten.
<daswort> apollo13~ 2 SSDs und 2 HDDs? Oder nur 2 SSDs? Weil 256GB reicht für die Daten nicht aus.
<bekks> NAS.
<apollo13> daswort: 2 ssds und daten auf nas
<daswort> Ich will Backp und Daten aber nicht auf dem selben NAS haben. Und 2 NAS wird ein bisschen viel.
<bekks> Wieso viel?
<bekks> Billiger als das was du da vorhast.
<apollo13> naja am nas kannst für backups ne externe platte anstecken
<apollo13> bekks: das wohl kaum^^
<apollo13> so, mal was arbeiten, cyl
<daswort> apollo13~ danke und viel spaß beim arbeiten :)
<kruemeltee> naabend
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-05
<eg0x> moin
<S0NiC> Guten Morgen
<S0NiC> Ich arbeite mich gerade an folgendem Howoto ab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID. Kurze Frage: Ist nach Änderungen an der mdadm.conf mdadm irgendwie neu zu starten? Ich habe nämlich keine pyhsikalischen Zugriff auf den Server und die Platten sind verschlüsselt...
<S0NiC> +n
<stevieh> ich würde sagen, ja.
<stevieh> wobei, muss man da überhaupt was von hand dran konfigurieren?
<S0NiC> stevieh: Ich würde mir gerne eine Mail schicken, wenn es Fehler in einem RAID-Verbund gibt...
<S0NiC> Also ja ;)
<stevieh> hmm... das macht der nicht einfach so? 
<dadrc> Er schickt die Mails an root, glaub ich
<dadrc> Sollte man aber über die /etc/aliases umbiegen könne
<stevieh> das will ich doch auch mal hoffen, sonst muss ich da ja auch dran schrauben.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, soweit ich weiß, unterstützt mdadm 'reload'
<S0NiC> stevieh: zumindest in dem Tutorial ist es beschrieben, dass man es in der mdadm.conf ändert. Bin erst gerade am reinfuchsen ;)
<stevieh> habs gerade mit mdadm --monitor --scan -t gestestet, der schick brav ne Mail an ruth
<dadrc> Dann's doch gut, Mails an Root kann man in der /etc/aliases weiterleiten
<stevieh> da bin ich ja für den "kleinen Heimserver" von ssmtp sehr begeistert...
<rednet> Ich hatte ein Fonic stick im Laptop jetzt klapt der normale wlantreiber nicht mehr
<HashCat_> hallo, kann man bei cacti auch die max-values des netzwerktraffics einblenden?
<HashCat_> wenn ja, wie?
<dadrc> Sehr spezifisch, ich denk, die Leute in #cacti können dir da eher helfen
<dadrc> Also, nicht unbedingt falsch hier, aber da dürfte die Chance höher sein, eine schnelle Antwort zu kriegen
<PBeck> hi
<dreamon_> Wie finde ich den Grund heraus, warum mein Notebook nicht in Suspend geht?
<ppq> dmesg
<ppq> und /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<stevieh> ls
<ppq> zur fehlersuche: export PM_DEBUG=true; sudo pm-suspend
<dreamon_> Im dmesg steht -> Freezing of tasks failed after 20.01 seconds (1 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=0):
<dreamon_> Es ist noch eine sshfs verbindung verhanden, die sich aber nicht unmounten läßt.. finde nicht heraus warum..
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Du weist nicht wer oder was wohin per ssh verbunden ist? Ist das Deine Maschine?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Ich sagte das ich es nich unmounten kannt.  Es scheint blockiert zu sein.
<dreamon_> Ja es ist meine Maschine
<dreamon_> Ich schieß mal den Task ab
<dreamon_> Ok, wenn die Verbindung getrennt ist, dann geht er in suspend
<ppq> ich sag's mal zur sicherheit: sshfs mounts hängt man nicht per umount aus, sondern per fusermount -u /pfad/zum/mount
<dreamon_> ppq, Das hab ich gemacht, aber er sagte das es nicht geht, weil es in benutzung sei
<dreamon_> Gibt es beim Mounten eventuell eine Option, das er das etwas cooler sieht?
<dreamon_> Muß weg.. merci
<Blue_> hallo
<ppq> hallo
<passt> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit externen Festplatten-Adapter für USB3.0? Gibt es Einschränkungen für Ubuntu oder Clonezilla?
<ppq> passt: meinst du gehäuse für festplatten mit usb3.0 anschluss, also mit usb3.0 sata brücke? die machen unter linux generell keine probleme
<ppq> dank weitgehender standardisierung
<passt> Eigentlich eher so eine Art Dockingstation - ist aber wohl das selbe wie ein externes Gehäuse.
<ppq> achso. bei dockingstationen ist das einzige problem die verarbeitungsqualität, die ist meistens ziemlich mies. dazu kommt, dass sata halt nicht als schnittstelle für wechseldatenträger gedacht ist
<passt> Kannst du eine Marke empfehlen? oder scheint alles gleich schlecht zu sein?
<passt> oder besser gleich mäßig...
<ppq> empfehlen kann ich nichts, sorry. was brauchbares ist mir noch nicht untergekommen (muss aber nichts heißen)
<passt> danke schon mal soweit
<ppq> dann besser eine externe zum mitnehmen und fest eingebaute platten für zuhaus
<LtRipley> hi
<LtRipley> wenn auf software & updates gehe, schmiert mir die anwendung ab, wenn ich versuche es in der konsole zu starten kriege ich das hier http://pastebin.com/RSSy0G7N
<kubine> Title: helena@yuggoth:~$ software-properties-gtk gpg: /tmp/tmp1jp02q/trustdb.gpg: tru - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-06
<chivito> Gruß
<eg0x> hi
<S0NiC> Guten Morgen
<jokrebel> cZw0: Verbindungsprobleme?
<jokrebel> cZw0: Hallo? Fix bitte Deine Verbindung oder nimm uns einstweilen aus dem Autojoin. Danke
<cZw0> jokrebel: jein ;)
<cZw0> keine Verbindungsprobleme. Eher kämpfte ich mit den Einstellungen von xchat
<_moep_> mit mirc wäre das nicht passiert
<jokrebel> cZw0: Dann sei doch bitte so gut und Experimentiere in nem Testkanal und nicht hier im Ubuntu-Support.
 * _moep_ hides
<cZw0> Ok.
<S0NiC> Aber Autojoin funktioniert schonmal... ;P
<PC__> moin
<PC__> Hilfe ! Ich krieg die Krise ! Mein Netbook bootet mit Mint - soll aber wie ursprünglich mit Windows 7 Starter booten
<k1l> PC__: für mint support bitte die mint jungs fragen:
<k1l> !mint | PC__ 
<k1l> !mint > PC__ 
<kubine> PC__: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<PC__> habe schon deutsch-sprachigen mint channel gesucht aber keinen gefunden
<PC__> ah ok
<PC__> bin in Mibbit unterwegs
<molnitza> Hallo, kleine Frage. Ich habe ein init Script welches einen entfernten Rechner hoch oder herunterfährt. Nun möchte ich es bei starten oder herunterfahren ausführen. Meine Frage: Wenn ich das Script beim herunterfahren ausführe, wird dann script start oder script stop ausgeführt?
<stevieh> na, was meinst du? ;-)
<molnitza> stevieh: ich würde pauschal mal von stop ausgehen.
<geser> ist aber start
<stevieh> bingo. BTW: kannst du das ja auch einfach ausprobieren...
<molnitza> wollte mich nur versichern bevor ich wieder wild rumprobiere
<geser> (wenn sie im Runlevel 6 ausgeführt werden sollen)
<molnitza> Würde es in 0 und 2 eintragen.
<geser> ich dachte du wolltest das Skript beim herunterfahren ausführen
<molnitza> geser: deshalb ja die frage was wann ausgeführt wird.
<geser> ich habe nochmals die Frage gelesen: 0 und 2 sind richtig (6 wäre reboot)
<geser> und ich habe mal einen Blick nach /etc/init.d/rc geworfen
<geser> K-Symlinks werden in /etc/rc0.d/ mit "stop" aufgerufen und S-Symlinks ebenfalls mit "stop" (anders als z.B. in rc2.d wo S-Symlinks mit start aufgerufen werden)
<geser> molnitza: ^^
<molnitza> geser: das hört sich doch vielversprechend an :)
<vinzenz2> Hi. Ich habe Probleme mein Notebook zu booten. Kann noch in Ubuntu Live booten (USB), aber anscheinend erkennt der Rechner gar nicht mehr die Festplatte als mögliches Boot-Gerät.
<vinzenz2> Kann mir jemand dabei helfen? Ich sitze seit Stunden daran.
<geser> unter Ubuntu Live wird die Festplatte aber noch erkannt? und vom BIOS auch?
<vinzenz2> Ja, ich kann z. B. mit GParted die Platte sehen und partitionieren.
<vinzenz2> Im BIOS allerdings sehe ich die Platte nicht.
<vinzenz2> Habe also ohne USB-Stick null Geräte.
<vinzenz2> (Angeblich.)
<geser> und bisher hat es funktioniert?
<koegs> wenn die platte schon nicht im bios angezeigt wird, dann würde ich eher von nem HW-Problem ausgehen, weil wie soll das BIOS davon starten :)
<vinzenz2> Nein, es ging bis vorhin.
<vinzenz2> Ich hatte dann die Partition /boot/efi gelöscht und danach ging es nicht mehr.
<dadrc> -.-
<vinzenz2> Das war irgendein Windows-Zeug, nahm ich an, mir wurden nämlich im Boot-Menü noch lauter alte Windows-Sachen angezeigt, die gar nciht mehr existierten.
<koegs> vinzenz2: kannst du von UEFI-Boot auf Legacy-Boot umschalten im Bios? vielleicht heisst es auch anders
<koegs> aber wichtig ist erstmal, das die Festplatte auch im BIOS angezeigt wird, unabhängig davon ob UEFI oder nicht
<vinzenz2> Ich schaue mal ins BIOS, mom ...
<vinzenz2> Nein, so eine Option sehe ich nirgends. Auch keine ähnliche. Finde nur "Launch EFI Shell form filesystem device".
<vinzenz2> Ach so, und "Launch PXE OpROM".
<vinzenz2> (Legacy PXE OpROM steht unter anderem in der Beschreibung zu dieser Option.)
<geser> du musst wohl wieder das /boot/efi wiederherstellen, aber mangels Erfahrung mit UEFI weiß ich nicht wie
<dadrc> Ich würd sagen, du hast keine Partition mit Bootflag
<vinzenz2> Ich habe das Zenbook Prime UX31a.
<koegs> das kann definitiv auch legacy-boot
<vinzenz2> Aber weitere Einstellungen sehe ich nicht ...
<koegs> http://www.asus.com/support/Knowledge-Detail/3/369/ASUS_ZENBOOK_UX31A/8AEDC590-B808-710B-1877-4E94E38B8FD9/
<kubine> Title: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- (at www.asus.com)
<vinzenz2> Ja, aber diese Option sehe ich bei mir leider nicht. Ich habe auch die BIOS-Version 2.15.1227 installiert.
<koegs> naja, was (U)EFI angeht kann ich auch nicht mehr tun als auf das hier verweisen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren
<kubine> Title: EFI Installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Guckt mal, ob da eine Partition mit Bootflag ist
<vinzenz2> mom
<vinzenz2> ich hatte da mit den boot flags herumgespielt, aber passierte nichts. zurzeit ist keine gesetzt.
<dadrc> Setz mal eine und guck, ob du dann im BIOS wieder was siehst.
<vinzenz2> Also, ich verpasse einer Partition mit Ubuntu drauf das boot-Flag.
<vinzenz2> Da gibt es auch noch legacy_boot.
<vinzenz2> Mit boot geht's nicht. Ich versuche jetzt legacy_boot-Flag.
<vinzenz2> Nein, ändert nichts, dadrc.
<vinzenz> Sorry, wieder da, dadrc.
<dadrc> vinzenz, meh. Schade. Gibt ein paar BIOS, die dann Probleme kriegen.
<dadrc> Du sagtest, die Platte wird von gparted erkannt, aber vom BIOS nicht
<dadrc> Total seltsam
<vinzenz> Ja.
<dadrc> guck mal bitte nach, ob grub sauber installiert ist
<dadrc> Live-System, chroot, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc`
<vinzenz> Ich hatte schon Boot-Repair drüberlaufen lassen.
<dadrc> hmm
<dadrc> Ok
<vinzenz> Diese blöde /boot/efi Partition ...
<vinzenz> Warum habe ich die gelöscht.
<vinzenz> Ich muss das Teil wieder lauffähig kriegen.
<dadrc> Backup vom home, neues Ubuntu drauf, in der Hoffnung, dass das die Partition wieder anlegt?
<vinzenz> Nee, ich kann nicht mal mehr in das Recovery vom Zenbook starten.
<dadrc> Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht, du könntest die Partition wieder anlegen und dann grub-efi neu installieren
<vinzenz> Ich hatte auch Ubuntu schonmal auf einer parallelen Partition neu installiert.
<xreal> Gibt es sowas wie "judd" bzw. die UDD auch für Ubuntu?
<koegs> wenn du sagst was es ist, könnte man die frage vielleicht beantworten
<xreal> koegs: Die Ultimate Debian Database, wo alle Packages mit allen Informationen dazu drin sind. Man kann alle Dependencies und Recommends usw. nachvollziehen.
<xreal> koegs: judd ist ein IRC-bot, welcher die Informationen in einer Schnittstelle anbietet. Sehr hilfreich zum Backporten. Er sagt z.B. wo Konflikte bestehen und so.
<koegs> also packages.ubuntu.com :)
<xreal> koegs: Ja, aber in einer nicht-html-form.
<xreal> Form*
<xreal> Ich habe für judd ein Script gebastelt, wodurch ich recht einfach automatisch alle wichtigen Pakete backporten kann und er micht über Konflikte informiert. judd läuft nämlich auch lokal.
<fedwin> exit
<fedwin> exit
<fedwin> oops
<julian21> Hey, gibts eigentlich n besonderen Grund warum die sudoers nur mit vi bearbeitet werden darf? Was machen gedit o.a da anders?
<julian21> Ok, Wiki hats beantwortet. da gehts nur um etwaige tippfehler
<sdx32> julian21: nicht mit vi, mit visudo. Und das kann durchaus auch was anderes als vi benutzen und trotzdem Korrektheit prüfen.
<julian21> also z.B "visudo gedit /etc/sudoers"?
<julian21> ok steht auch im wiki..
<julian21> danke
<vinzenz> dadrc:Hi.
<vinzenz> Ich hab's lösen können.
<vinzenz> Musste noch ewig hin und her probieren und recherchieren, aber letzten Endes war es ganz easy ...
<vinzenz> dadrc:Hatte nur eine neue Partition (FAT32) angelegt (als erste auf der Platte) und der das boot-Flag verpasst.
<vinzenz> Dann Ubuntu-USB-Stick in UEFI booten, neu installieren - fast fertig. Dann nur noch die Ubuntu-Partitionen angepasst, Boot-Repair - endgültig fertig.
<dreamon_> Habe problem mit sshfs. Wenn ich mit sshfs mount dann klappt das. fusermount -u /mnt/pi läßt sich aber nicht unmounten, weils angeblich in Benutzung ist. Wenn ich dann sshfs mit kill -9 abschieße. Dann kann ich im späteren Fall aber nicht mehr mounten. ls -lha ->  Zugriff auf pi nicht möglich: Der Socket ist nicht verbunden
<dreamon_> Da das Notebook immer zwischen zwei Netzwerken bewegt wird ist das sehr lästig
<dreamon_> ls -lha -> zeigt für verzeichnis Pi ->  d?????????  ? ?       ?          ?            ? pi  
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: du hast kein problem mit sshfs, du hast ein problem mit deiner benutzung. wenn er sagt es ist in benutzung, dann ist es in benutzung... und wenn du es dann gewaltsam abwürgst, erzeugst du einen inkonsistenten zustand. da kann sshfs nixhts dafür, sondern nur du selbst.
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, Ich erzwinge es deshalb weil ich nicht in Suspend komme. lsof /mnt/pi zeigt mir aber nichts an, wers blockiert. wie bekomme ich den grund heraus, warum ist es nicht mit fusermount -u unmounten kann?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: trivial vielleicht sogar ein sudo lsof.
<dreamon_> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<bekks> Weil du eine Shell oder ein Programm offen hast, dass noch etwas von dort benutzt.
<dreamon_> Ich habs aber ohne sudo eingehängt. 
<bekks> Ja und?
<LetoThe2nd> eine shell in dem pfad, ein reiter in nautilus... etc.pp.
<dreamon_> Ok. Ich werd das nochmal probieren. 
<dreamon_> "inkonsistenter Zustand" heißt wohl das man das nicht mehr hinbügeln kann. ?
<dreamon> Wie kann ich in den Logs -> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ -> suchen. Ich hab da schon mal jemanden belästigt. Aber jeden Tag durchgehen, ist sehr lästig.
<kubine> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> strg f ?
<dreamon> Das liegt schon mehrere Wochen zurück, das hab ich nicht mehr im im Verlauf.
<dreamon> Daher dachte ich ich könnte es auf dem Link finden. Würde gern beim Log von diesem Channel nachschauen wollen.
<bekks> Kann man nicht auf eines der Logs klicken und dann strg f drücken?
<ppq> logs für die tage und monate runterladen mit wget und dann lokal greppen
<ppq> bekks: da müsste man das datum kennen
<ppq> ideale gelegenheit, ein bisschen in bash einzutauchen
<dreamon> Ohje.. 
<dreamon> Ich weiß ja nicht mal in welchem Monat.. 
<sdx32> dreamon: hast du ein exakt treffendes Stichwort?
<dreamon> Ich will euch damit nicht belästigen. Ich hab schon soviele Fragen gestellt. Da würde ich gern öfters suchen können. Manches hab ich mitgeschrieben. Anderes dachte ich nicht mehr zu brauchen und schon brauch ichs.
<bekks> Allo Logs runterladen, und grep nutzen.
<dreamon> Es ging um rsa key und bekks hat mir damals geholfen. Wußt nicht wie man das hinbekommt das ssh ohne PW verbunden wird. 
<ppq> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx32> 29 März, ab 17:40
<dreamon> ppq, Schon schon.. Aber ich würde trotzdem gerne in den Logs suchen können
<sdx32> !wget > dreamon 
<ppq> dann: sdx32 to the rescue!
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu wget finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wget
<sdx32> respektive die von deinem Client gespeicherten - das dürfte womöglich noch sinniger sein.
<dreamon> sdx32, Wie hast du gefunden?
<sdx32> dreamon: mit grep auf den Logs. Wie ppq und bekks schon gesagt haben: Lad die runter und nimm dann grep. Oder schalt Logging in deinem Client ein, dann kannst du dir das Runterladen sparen und hast auch genau das, was du brauchst.
<sdx32> In xchat ist die Einstellung afair nicht schwer zu finden.
<dreamon> sdx32, Log to Disk -> das sollte ok sein. Mist das hätte ich früher eingeschaltet haben sollen.
<dreamon> Um grep zu machen muß man doch erstmal alle logs runterladen und dann kann man suchen lassen
<bekks> Oder für diesen speziellen Fall: "steht im Wiki" :)
<bekks> du kannst auch mit grep in den xchat logs suchen...
<dreamon> bekks, So toll wie du das erklärst, kann das kein Wiki ;)
<bekks> Das Wiki wiederholt sich aber auch beliebig oft ;)
<dreamon> Leider gibts nur einen bekks. Ich hätte da gerne ein Dauerabo von. ;)
<dreamon> Scheiße die Logs sind super.. Was da alles drin steht. ich muß mir das runterladen.. komplett .. 
<dreamon> Ich ziehs mir mal mit wget recursiv.. Ups.. und davon nur die #ubuntu-de .. ähm.. das wird schwierig.
<bekks> Wieso wird das schwierig?
<sdx32> dreamon: Oben die Wiki-Seite / manpage, such nach "no parent"
<dreamon> Ich muß wget so einstellen das er http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/*/*/%23ubuntu-de.txt herunterlädt. 
<sdx32> oh, ach so ist das strukturiert. Ok, vergiss was ich sagte.
<dreamon> Sollte ich alle logs herunterladen und dann nur die ubuntu-de am leben lassen, aber ich glaube das wäre eine Mamutsache
<bekks> Man kann das auch wundervoll scripten.
<bekks> Die Anzahl der Monate ist bekannt, die Anzahld er Tage pro Monat auch, der genaue Dateiname auch.
<bekks> Da muss man wget nicht mal rekursiv benutzen.
<dreamon> zwei schleifen ineinander. ja.. schon . mein bash ist etwas angestaubt. Und in C ist es aufwändig, wegen dem Syntag kram.
<dreamon> Was man nicht vergessen darf, er lädt ja dann nur die Datei ubuntu-de runter. Diese müßte ich ja an das vorher heruntergeladene anhängen..
<sdx32> Zeit das zu entstauben. Wobei das wget durchaus mit -np und -A könnte.
<dreamon> Sonst würde eine Datei datei die andere ja überschreiben.
<dreamon> sdx32, Was versteht man unter no parrent?
<sdx32> Das steht sowohl in der Manpage als auch im Wiki, hast du da geschaut?
<dreamon> schon -> Stellt sicher, dass nur Dateien unterhalb der angegebenen Hierarchieebene heruntergeladen werden. Links zu übergeordneten Verzeichnissen werden ignoriert. 
<dreamon> aber wie sieht das wget dann aus. ich muß ja den Dateinamen mit angeben.
<dreamon> Sonst zieht er ja alle Channels
<bekks> Den Dateinamen kennst Du, wenn du das Datum kennst.
<dreamon> ja ich glaub um ein Script komm ich nicht drum rum.. gott steh mir bei.. 
<bekks> So schlimm sind zwei for ... Statements nun auch nicht.
<dreamon> Ne. aber das mit den Variabeln und dem ganzen String gefummel muß ich mich erst wieder einquälen.
<bekks> Was?
<bekks> Ausser filename, i und j braucht man da nichts. Und "Stringefummel" heisst in diesem Fall: "i/j/bisschentext" als Dateiname.
<bekks> Nichts aufregendes.
<Gurkenhals> moin moin
<dreamon> naja. Ich muß ja noch das heruntergeladene an das vorher heruntergeladene anhängen.. da mußt ich schon mit strings auch noch spielen.. 
<dreamon> Ich probiermal mein Glück
<bekks> Wieso anhängen?
<bekks> Dass grep sogar dazu in der Lage ist, rekursiv in Verzeichnissen zu suchen ist Dir klar, oder?
<bekks> grep -r
<Gurkenhals> Ich bekomme beim Starten von Ubuntu die Nachricht, dass mein Root fast voll ist. Das kann ich mit "Festplattenbelegung analysieren" nicht wiklich nachvollziehen. Also wo das Problem ist. Denn /home ist bei mir eine eigene Partition und da sind 670 von 730 GB frei.
<dreamon> Achso.. du willst direkt nach den Suchbegriffen suchen. Ich hätte mir jetzt eine komplette Logdatei des ganzen Jahres erzeugt und darin dann mit dem Texteditor gesucht
<Gurkenhals> Gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit das Problem sichtbar zu machen? Und wichtiger: Wie kann ich Root mehr speicher zuweisen?
<bekks> dreamon: Kannst du auch, da du es kompliziert magst :)
<dreamon> bekks, Ne.. dann hab ich das log da.. und kann jederzeit nach Herzenslust suchen.
<bekks> Gurkenhals: "df -h" in einen Pastebin, zusammen mit "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> dreamon: Kannst du mit grep auch.
<Gurkenhals> bekks: http://pastebin.com/a885dcgn
<kubine> Title: [Bash] alexander@ERDE:~$ df -h Dateisystem Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> Gurkenhals: paste mal ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<Gurkenhals> k1l: Was macht dieser Befehl?
<k1l> (das listet alle installierten kernel pakete auf. vlt haben sich da ja welche angesamelt die man loswerden könnte
<k1l> )
<k1l> weil 11G / ist schon recht sportlich
<Gurkenhals> k
<Gurkenhals> http://pastebin.com/QAinZ5xE
<kubine> Title: [Bash] alexander@ERDE:~$ dpkg -l | grep linux-image ii linux-image-3.11.0-11-generic - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> ja da sind ja schonmal einige dabei. mach erstmal ein "sudo apt-get autoremove"  das entfernt erstmal schon alle pakete, die mittlerweile durch updates erneuert wurden
<Gurkenhals> Nach dieser Operation werden 111 MB Plattenplatz freigegeben.
<k1l> jo machen
<Gurkenhals> k1l: done
<k1l> dann machst du nochmal den dpkg befehl und guckst was noch übrig ist an kerneln. davon deinstallierst du dann alle "linux-image-…" und alle "linux-headers-…" pakete bis auf die, der neusten beiden kernel.
<Gurkenhals> jetzt : /dev/sda5        11G     11G  279M   98% /
<k1l> denk nur wie gesagt dran, mindestens einen kernel da zu lassen. besser den neusten und den vorletzten
<Gurkenhals> http://pastebin.com/3r0ZxSgK 
<kubine> Title: [Bash] alexander@ERDE:~$ dpkg -l | grep linux-image ii linux-image-3.11.0-11-generic - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Gurkenhals> Gibt es da einen einfachen Weg oder muss jeden selbst eintippen?
<k1l> es gibt da wohl auch einen einzeiler, aber ich mach das lieber per hand
<k1l> # sudo dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge  #ungetestet
<Gurkenhals> hehe
<Gurkenhals> jo
<Gurkenhals> habe ich auch gerade gegooglt
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep "linux-" :)
<Gurkenhals> aber was ich nicht verstehe ...
<dadrc> Seit 13.04 macht apt-get das  automatisch, wenn man nicht dran rumgefummelt hat
<bekks> Gurkenhals: Mach mal: "du -hx --max-depth=1 /"
<Gurkenhals> bekks: http://pastebin.com/X3jedeY0
<kubine> Title: [Bash] alexander@ERDE:~$ sudo du -hx --max-depth=1 / [sudo] password for alexander: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Gurkenhals: Zeig auch mal ein ls -lha / 
<bekks> Und du siehst, ja, wo Platz verbraucht wird.
<k1l> dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size} ${Status}\n' | sort -k 2 -n | grep -v deinstall  
<k1l> das zeigt auch an, welche großen pakete da platz brauchen
<LtRipley> hi, die grafischen update-tools stürzen bei mir ab
<Gurkenhals> bekks: http://pastebin.com/69B5AR4U
<kubine> Title: [Bash] alexander@ERDE:~$ ls -lha / insgesamt 112K drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4,0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LtRipley> wenn ich die im terminal starte bekomme ich eine schöne python fehlermeldung http://pastebin.com/23gMPSU1
<kubine> Title: helena@yuggoth:~$ software-properties-gtk gpg: /tmp/tmpyvez7i/trustdb.gpg: tru - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LtRipley> leider steige ich bei dem Python code nicht genug durch um zu sagen was das problem ist 
<bekks> Gurkenhals: Ist das eine Wubi-Installation?
<Gurkenhals> Wubi?
<Gurkenhals> k1l: http://pastebin.com/n93fGhHc
<kubine> Title: [Bash] [...] hier fehlen ein paar hugin-tools 1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> 9 der 10 installierten Kernel brauchst du nicht :)
<Gurkenhals> jo
<Gurkenhals> also "linux-image-extra-3.11.0-14-generic", "linux-image-extra-3.11.0-13-generic" behalten und der rest weg?
<bekks> Ja.
<Gurkenhals> wo ist der Unterschied von linux-image-extra..., linux-headers-... und linux-image... ?
<Gurkenhals> kann ich von all diesen drei jeweils die beiden aktuellsten behalten und den rest löschen?
<bekks> Die Versionen müssen passen.
<bekks> D.h.du behälst -13 und -14 und deinstallierst den Rest.
<Gurkenhals> ah
<Gurkenhals> gibt's da einen tollen befehl um "linux-headers-3.11.0-4" bis "linux-headers-3.11.0-12" und "linux-image-extra-3.11.0-4-generic" bis "linux-image-extra-3.11.0-12-generic" zu löschen?
<bekks> for i in 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12; do apt-get purge linux-headers-3.11.0-${i} linux-image-extra-3.11.0-${i}-generic; done
<Gurkenhals> das schaut gut aus
<Gurkenhals> alexander@ERDE:~$ sudo for i in 4 5 6 7 8 9 11 12; do apt-get purge linux-headers-3.11.0-${i} linux-image-extra-3.11.0-${i}-generic; done
<Gurkenhals> bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort »do«
<elementz> Kennt jemand ein gutes Kommandozeilenprogramm für die Übersetzung von Deutsch/Englisch?
<bekks> Gurkenhals: nicht sudo for ... sondern sudo apt-get
<LtRipley> kann es sein, dass bei einem missglückten release update mein python sich zerschossen hat und deswegen die GUI update tools nicht mehr funktionieren?
<Gurkenhals> bekks: ah ja, verstehe
<bekks> LtRipley: Ja.
<Gurkenhals> sind 440 MB zusammen
<bekks> Gurkenhals: 8x 144MB sind mehr. :)
<Gurkenhals> eh ja
<Gurkenhals> pro version 220 etwa
<LtRipley> bekks: empfehlungen das zu fixen, ausser ner kompeltten neuinstallation?
<ppq> erstmal: daten sichern, falls noch nicht passiert
<LtRipley> ich könnte versuchen python komplett zu deinstallieren und neuzuinstallieren
<Gurkenhals> bekks: done! Kann ich das mit den "linux-image-3.11.0-11-generic" auch machen; also alle bis auf die beiden höchsten versionnummern (13 und 14) löschen?
<bekks> Ja, wieso nicht.
<Gurkenhals> ka ? ;-)
<Gurkenhals> <- etwas unsicher
<bekks> Du hast ja noch zwei neuere Kernel.
<Gurkenhals> okay vielen dank
<Gurkenhals> ich starte kurz mal neu
<bekks> Warum...?
<LtRipley> kennt jemand nen grafisches tool um meine paketquellen zu verwalten, dass nicht python nutzt?
<Gurkenhals> re
<LtRipley> oh mom. es sieht aus als ob deinstallieren und reinstallieren geholfen hat
<bekks> Gurkenhals: Wozu hast du jetzt neugestartet? So rein aus Neugier...
<Gurkenhals> Läuft alles und jetzt sind wieder 2,8 GB frei
<Gurkenhals> bekks: hehe, ja und alte windows angewohnheit
<bekks> Eswar kein Neustart notwendig. Das ist kein Windows.
<Gurkenhals> bin gerade erst umgestiegen
<Gurkenhals> dann habe ich noch ein Problem: und zwar hängt sich Rhythmbox beim 1. Start eines Liedes nach dem Öffnen des Programms in > 50% der Fälle auf. Kann ich da was gegen machen?
<LtRipley> bekks: öfter als man denkt hilft auch bei ubuntu ein neustart :)
<bekks> Eigentlich so gut wie nie.
<bekks> Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung seit 1996.
<LtRipley> solang nutz ich linux auch, und meine erfahrung sagt was anderes :)
<LtRipley> viele probleme lassens ich auch anders lösen, aber meistens ist ein neustart schneller als kryptische dokumentation zu googlen, lesen und herausfinden welcher teil davon nicht veraltet ist
<bekks> Das ist Unsinn, sorry. NEustarten statt Doku lesen und lernen ist eine der unbrauchbarsten Aussagen die ich hier jemals gelesen habe.
<LtRipley> ich finde die dokumentationen sind zunehmenst schlechter geworden und wenn man nicht ununterbrochen am ball bleibt ist vieles schwer zugänglich
<bekks> Die Dokumentationen werden eigentlich laufend besser, und wesentlich mehr davon ist auch auf Deutsch in aktuell verfügbar.
<bekks> Das deutschsprachige ubuntu wiki z.B. ist eines der grössten seiner Art.
<LtRipley> ich les meistens die englischen dokus
<bekks> Die sind die aktuellst die es gibt. :)
<bekks> *aktuellsten
<LtRipley> viele tools haben inzwischen nichtmal mehr eine man-page
<bekks> Nenn mal drei z.B.
<LtRipley> jack_control
<LtRipley> jackdmp
<LtRipley> naja für den dritten müsste ich jetzt 5 minuten versuchen ein problem zu beheben, dann find ich auch noch ein weiteres 'undocumented'
<bekks> Ich finde nach 10s im Netz die Doku zu den genannten PRogrammen. Ich sehe da kein Problem.
<bekks> Vor allem hilft kein Reboot, wenn man jack_control nutzen will.
<LtRipley> doch, schon ist pulse audio wieder da :D
<bekks> Was ein Blödsinn.
<bekks> Wir führen diese Diskussion besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter.
<LtRipley> ist meine erfahrung, du kannst mich für blödsinnig halten, aber es wäre höflich wenn du das für dich behältst
<bekks> Noch höflicher ist es, wenn du anderen ihre Meinungsäusserung nicht verbietest.
<bekks> Und damit beenden wir das hier jetzt.
<LtRipley> ich sagte nur, es wäre höflich :P
<LtRipley> und warum soll ich die zeit nutzen GOject zu verstehen und wie der software-updater geschrieben wurde und sonstige python3 bibliotheken, wenn ich die zeit nutzen könnte um holländisch zu lernen oder französisch?
<LtRipley> sorry falscher chnanel
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen warum in der bash das hier stehen bleibt -> wget http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/01/\%23ubuntu-de.txt ; cat #ubuntu-de.txt >> 1.txt ; rm #ubuntu-de.txt
<dreamon> In der zsh läuft es .. 
<dreamon> cat #ubuntu-de.txt >> 1.txt -> da bleibt die ausführung einfach stehen
<bekks> In der bash ist # ein Kommentarzeichen.
<dreamon> Jesus.. Heul..
<ppq> guck mal in die man-page zu wget und finde -O -
<dadrc> hihi, bash
<ppq> wget -O - http://bla/blub.html >> logs.txt
<dadrc> -qO-
<ppq> macht sinn, falls du die logs mehrerer tage in einer datei willst
<ppq> und mit -A kannst du alle logs mit einem befehl downloaden, wie sdx23 schon sagte
<dreamon> bekks, Danke. Den Monat Januar hab ich nun in trockenen Tüchern.
<dreamon> ls
<k1l> dreamon: command not found
<dreamon> ;)
<dreamon> Ok, ich hab das log. 8.9MB insgesamt. Dieses blöde # hat mich bestimmt eine Stunde gekostet.
<bekks> Dabei wäre es mit \# erledigt gewesen.
<dreamon> In wget muß es %23ubuntu-de.txt heißen im cat dann wieder wiederum "#ubuntu-de.txt".. Der Editor war schlauer als ich.. Er hats noch als  Kommentar eingefärbt gehabt. Aber das hab ich nicht merkt.. tzz 
<dreamon> Wenn ich C prorgrammiert hätte, wäre das nicht passiert. Dafür würde ich an der synatx zuviel zeit verschwenden. Naja.. egal.. Fertig
<bekks> Das hat mit C nichts zu tun. Du hast den kompliziertesten aller offerierten Wege gewählt.
<sdx23> Dafür ist's ne gute Übung, also fertig machen auf die Art und Weise. Dann bei Interesse noch die einfacheren Wege anschauen :)
<bekks> Jo :)
<bekks> Wirklich schön macht man das dann mit einem Script-Template wie scriptt
<sdx23> bekks: Was zum Kornfeld ist das? (ich googel schon)
<bekks> sdx23: http://bnsmb.de/solaris/scriptt.html und statt dem eingebauten Logging das hier: https://sites.google.com/a/forestent.com/projects/log4sh
<kubine> Title: scriptt.sh - Documentation (at bnsmb.de)
<bekks> Glück in Tüten :)
<sdx23> bekks: sieht ganz nett aus. Wennauch das ehr für die Art Skripte gedacht sein dürfte, die ich nicht mehr in Shell machen wollen würde. Aber netter Tip, danke.
<bekks> Ist vor allem fürScripte gedacht, die tatsächlich alle gleich funktionieren, und gleich loggen. Und so Kram wie das Erstellen von Zonen in C/C++ zu coden macht unter Solaris echt keinen Spass :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-07
<Laibsch> Hat jemand eine gute Idee, wie ich transparent im LAN package updates (deb Dateien, etc.) cachen kann?  Ich verwende bereits apt-cacher-ng und das funktioniert soweit gut.  Ich muß aber immer die config ändern, wenn ich im LAN bin oder "draußen".
<Laibsch> Ich denke im Moment über DNS "hacks" nach
<jokrebel> Laibsch: Was genau willst Du denn erreichen/tun damit?
<Laibsch> z.B. de.archive.ubuntu.com im LAN die LAN-IP des apt-cacher-ng servers zuzuweisen.  Bevor ich das tue werfe ich die Idee mal hier in die Runde und denke auch selbst noch ein wenig mehr über mögliche unerwünschte Nebeneffekte nach.
<Laibsch> jokrebel: Reduktion der notwendigen Bandbreite und schnellere Ladezeiten.  Deswegen macht man doch caching.
<jokrebel> Laibsch: Dann suchst Du vielleicht nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen
<kubine> Title: Lokale Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Laibsch> Nein, das ist es leider nicht.
<Laibsch> Ich möchte apt-cacher-ng weiter verwenden, es funktioniert auch gut.
<Laibsch> Aber wenn ich meinen Laptop zwischen meinem LAN und einem anderen Internetanschluß "da draußen" bewege muß ich dann immer den Proxy für apt aus- und wieder einschalten.
<Laibsch> Der Proxy ist im weltweiten Netz natürlich nicht erreichbar.
<Laibsch> jokrebel: jetzt klarer?
<jokrebel> jo so einigermaßen
<jokrebel> Laibsch: Arbeitet man da nicht im LAN mit lokalen IPs? Was genau musst Du da weshalb "immer umstellen"? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen/Apt-Cacher-ng
<kubine> Title: Apt-Cacher-ng › Lokale Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Laibsch> jokrebel: Diese Datei muß ich immer aktivieren und deaktivieren: http://paste.debian.net/69775/  Rie ist der Name des lokalen proxy
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Laibsch> Zitat aus Deinem Link: "Das Auskommentieren ist der bequemere Weg für z.B. Laptop-Benutzer die häufig in unterschiedlichen Netzwerken unterwegs sind."  Aber auch das Auskommentieren möchte ich vermeiden, es soll transparent sein.
<jokrebel> Laibsch: Wär dann vielleicht ein stück weiter unten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen/Apt-Cacher-ng#Einrichtung-ueber-Proxy interessant? (von wegen: Diese Art der Konfiguration ist vor allem für Laptops, die in verschiedenen (W-)LANs eingesetzt werden von Vorteil)
<kubine> Title: Apt-Cacher-ng › Lokale Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Laibsch> Danke, in die Richtung hatte ich auch überlegt.  Es scheint also zu gehen.  Werde mich dann mal da lang hangeln.
<Laibsch> Wobei ich denke, ich werde das vielleicht mit einigen DNS hacks machen
<Laibsch> DNS im LAN liefert andere IP als extern
<Laibsch> Ich denke, ich werd's mit DNS hacking und lokalem Apache redirect versuchen
<n_to> morgen
<bekks> moin
<bekks> Laibsch: Du solltest weniger DNS hacking und lieber ein benutzbares DNS setup versuchen ;)
<tra_> test
<n_to> toast
<koegs> !test > tra_ 
<kubine> tra_: Oh nein, ein Test! Und ich hab nicht gelernt.
<tra_> Moin, ich bin neu bei Linux. Könnte mir jemand vielleicht einen Tipp geben? Ich möchte (wie zuvor unter Windowds gern eine Seite erstellen, auf der ich die meistgenutzten Programme und Webseiten durch einen Klick starten kann. Gibt es da einen Text, Video oder Stichwörter nach denen ich suchen könnte. Programmieren kann ich nicht und von der Konsole verstehe ich nur soviel, dass man da vorgegebene Texte reinschreiben und mit re
<tra_> Der Test war, was passiert, wenn ich etwas unten reinschreibe und dann return betätige.
<Robert_Zenz> tra_, definiere "Seite".
<tra_> einen aufrufbaren "Bildschirm" auf meinem Monitor, mit anklickbaren Links, auf die ich durch Klick die Anwendungen und Webseiten starten kann.
<Robert_Zenz> tra_, sprich Verknuepfungen am Desktop?
<tra_> Die "Seite" sollte mit einem Klick auf ein Icon in dem Band (heißt wohl unity) an der linken Seite aufrufbar sein.
<sdx23> Du kannst dir einen Ordner erstellen und dadrin entsprechende Verknüpfungen anlegen, den dann dorthin verlinken.
<bekks> Was für eine "Seite"?
<Laibsch1> bekks: -v
<koegs> die frage ist, womit hat er das unter windows erstellt, wenn so wenig kenntnisse da sind :)
<Laibsch1> bin für Anregungen offen
<bekks> Laibsch1: Wenn dein DNS intern und extern unterschiedliche IPs ausliefert, solltest du den DNS korrekt konfigurieren und z.B. die fehlerhaften Einträge beheben.
<Laibsch1> was ist denn daran unbedingt fehlerhaft?
<apollo13> dass dns abfragen gecached werden?
<bekks> Laibsch1: Du sagtest, dass du ständig "umschalten" musst - das impliziert, dass das kein konsistentes Setup ist, und damit fehlerhaft sein muss.
<Robert_Zenz> tra_, Geh mal in's Software Center und such dort nach launcher/starter. So spontan hab ich z.B. Fuss Application Launcher gefunden der gut aus sieht.
<tra_> >die frage ist, womit hat er das unter windows erstellt .... Bei Webseiten das Icon in der Adressleiste anfassen, ziehen und auf den Bildschirm fallen lassen, wo es erscheinen soll.  
<tra_> Bei Programmen das Starticon dahin gezogen, wo es erscheinen soll.
<Robert_Zenz> tra_, geht hier ja genauso...kann das UNity Dock Schubladen? Wenn ja, Fall erledigt.
<tra_> Wie also mache ich eine Seite auf, auf welche ich solche klickbaren Icons hinschiebn kann?
<tra_> Und wie bekomme ich sie in der Unity Leiste verlinkt?
<sdx23> Robert_Zenz: meinst sowas? http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Drawers-schafft-mehr-Platz-im-Unity-Launcher-1781658.html
<kubine> Title: Drawers schafft mehr Platz im Unity-Launcher | heise open (at www.heise.de)
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, Genau, das hatte ich im Sinn, Danke.
<tra_> "Drawers" sieht auf dren ersten Blick gut aus. Werde mal versuchen, mich einzulesen. Vielen Dank für diese großartige Hilfe. :-)
<wwWolf> Servus, eine kurze Frage :-) . Quelldateien sind doch für den Enduser unwichtig?! Kann man diese Komfortabel suchen und löschen?
<Robert_Zenz> wwWolf, was hast du vor?
<sdx23> wwWolf: Warum? Ansich solltest du kaum welche haben.
<wwWolf> Geht nur um etwas aufräumen
<sdx23> Wie gesagt, wenn du nicht gerade komische Dinge getan hast, wirst du praktisch keine haben. Interessanter dürfte sein sich um alte Kernel o.ä. zu kümmern (je nach Version).
<wwWolf> Die halten sich in Grenzen mit 2-4 je nach Jahreszeit :-D 
<sdx23> Na dann ist doch alles super.
<wwWolf> ok also Zeitverschwendung ...thx
<tra_> Ich habe gerade versucht, das Icon aus der Adressenleiste einer Webseite in einen Ordner zu ziehen. Ich habe hierzu die Maus über das Icon gehalten, die linke Maustaste gedrückt und gehalten und bin auf das Unity Icon "Persönlicher Ordner gegangen. Unter Windows hätte sich dieser nun geöffnet um das Icon dort ablegen zu können. Unter Ubuntu öffenet es sich nicht. Funktioniert so etwas unter Ubuntu nicht?
<apollo13> tra_: das hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun, das ist eine frage des desktopenvironments welches du verwendest…
<PBeck> hi
<PBeck> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe, dass die dash nicht nur die bereits geöffneten daten kennt (bei unity), sondern alle erstellten? Es gibt die funktion, dass die dash auch per locate suchen kann. Bei einem verschlüsseltem Home gibts aber keine. Daraufhin habe ich es so versucht => http://wiki.yourse.de/doku.php?id=linux:ecryptfs_locate - er nutzt allerdings nicht die datenbank. in den einstellungen ist alles aktiviert
<kubine> Title: linux:ecryptfs_locate [] (at wiki.yourse.de)
<japplo> hallo, welche ist die beste Alternative zu Teamviewer?
<apollo13> ssh
<apollo13> vlt noch nomachine
<japplo> was mir nicht klar ist, warum muss ich bei teamviewer an dem Router keine Portweiterleitung einrichten, und wie bekomme ich das ohne Teamviewer hin?
<apollo13> japplo: die leiten alles über ihre server
<japplo> hab ich gelesen, aber warum funktioniert das dann?
<japplo> vor allem brauch ich noch einen remote desktop, der dann auch über mir oder wayland läuft
<swed2> Hallo, ich richte gerade auf einem Server openvpn ein um jeglichen Traffic einens PCs über diesen zu leiten. Ich hänge da an der Stelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN#OpenVPN-als-Default-Gateway Ich werde da zwar auf das Wiki Router Abschnitt Portweiterleitung verlinkt, jedoch weis ich nicht was ich da machen soll. Muss ich da alle Portforwarding und Nat Befehle anpassen und ausführen oder nur bestimmte?
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> swed2: Du meinst "Wer den Server in einem privaten LAN stehen hat, muss noch "Port-Forwarding" auf seinem Router aktivieren."?
<swed2> jokrebel, nein ca 30 Zeilen darunter Abschnitt "OpenVPN als Default-Gateway"
<swed2> also Forwarding versteh ich halbwegs, aber muss ich das unter Abschnitt "NAT" auch umsetzen? sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE  
<apollo13> Ich würde nicht MASQUERADE sondern SNAT verwenden
<apollo13> (außer das ist ne dynamische Adresse)
<swed2> der Server hat ne feste ip, der client eine dynamische
<swed2> Ich bin jetzt schon ein Stückchen weiter, bei der Konfiguration des Clients, dort wird ein "remote-cert-tls server" verlangt. Leider kommt von der Client Konsole dabei ein "remote-cert-tls: Befehl nicht gefunden" Muss ich da erst noch was installieren?
<LtRipley> hi
<LtRipley> jemand eine gute idee wie ich dokumentation fuer die audioadapter und jack finde?
<jokrebel> LtRipley: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jack - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundsystem - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio kennst Du bereits?
<kubine> Title: jack › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LtRipley> jokrebel: da wird der audioadapter nicht erwaehnt
<jokrebel> LtRipley: Vielleicht in nem Unterlink? Hast Du das jetzt alles tatsächlich in einer Minute gelesen? Oder nur nur nach "Audioadapter" durchsucht?
<LtRipley> jokrebel: ich hab genug gelesen um zu sehen dass die information die ich suche da vermutlich nicht enthalten ist
<bekks> Dann schlage ich vor, lies den ganzen Artikel und verifiziere deine Vermutung.
<jokrebel> LtRipley: Was genau verstehst Du denn unter Audioadapter und dessen Dokumentation… 
<jokrebel> LtRipley: Und alles was mit aktuellen Ubuntus irgendwie mit Audio zu tun hat findest Du in den verlinkten Wikis ^^
<LtRipley> jokrebel: jack_control zeigt eine zahl von 'internals' mit dem kommandi il, einer davon nennt sich 'audioadapter' und laut hoerensagen kann ich damit weitere output sink definieren
<LtRipley> jokrebel: aber ich denke ich kann das auch mit alsa_out erreichen, ich muss nur sehen dass das automatisch startet
<jokrebel> LtRipley: Wer "hörensagte" Dir das und was ist "output sink"?
<LtRipley> jokrebel: ist dir das konzept eines sinks in jack bekannt?
<LtRipley> ich muss mal eben ausloggen, brb
<LtRipley> re
<jokrebel> LtRipley: Da ich den Standardweg bevorzuge, nutze ich kein Jack.
<LtRipley> jokrebel: ok
<LtRipley> ich denke mein problem geht auch ueber den ueblichen rahmen des ubuntu-audio-supports hinaus
<LtRipley> jokrebel: d.h. ich belaestige dich nur mit details was ich tue und warum, wenn es dich wirklich interessiert. Aber ich denke ich werde das problem anders loesen
<jokrebel> LtRipley: Na dann noch viel Erfolg und gute Nacht.
<LtRipley> danke, gn8 :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-08
<magu> moin
<LtRipley> moin
<magu> gibt es vom gnome noch das bluetooth-applet oder wurde das umbenannt?
<magu> moin LtRipley
<Rochvellon> magu> schau mal unter http://krazyabouttechnology.blogspot.fi/2013/05/solution-bluetooth-not-working-after_3.html
<kubine> Title: Krazy About Technology: Solution: Bluetooth not working after upgrading to Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) (at krazyabouttechnology.blogspot.fi)
<magu> danke Rochvellon
<Rochvellon> und kannst mit der anleitung etwas anfangen, magu?
<tra_> Hallo, ich bin neu bei Linux. Auf ubuntuuser.de heßt es, dass der Home Ordner auf einer Partition eingerichtet werden soll, die groß genug ist. Was aber macht man, wenn man mehrere Festplatten hierzu braucht? In Windows hatte man dann auch mehrere Partitionen. Geht das bei Ubuntu anders?
<TheInfinity> tra_: du kannst selbstverständlich auch daten auf andere partitionen legen. nur groß genug für die configs etc sollte /home schon sein. je nachdem was du so machst eben. z.B. wenn du ein großes mail postfach hast sollte das schon in dein "normales" home reinpassen. deine mp3s dagegen kannst du beliebig lagern.
<TheInfinity> tra_: /home entspricht unter windows in etwa Dokumente und Einstellungen
<TheInfinity> tra_: letztlich ist aber unter ubuntu alles in / drin, andere partitionen meist in /media (das kann windows auch - andere partitionen in unterordner auf C:/ hineinmounten, wird aber nicht so häufig genutzt)
<tra_> Ich habe mich schon bei Windows mit de unterschiedlichen Usern schwergetan, weil ich es nie brauchte und immer der einzige User war. Darum erschließen sich viele Dinge der Userverwaltung auch nicht. In früheren Windows Versionen gab es keine Benutzer. Unter späteren Versionen ließ sich diese Userverwaltung nie abschalten. Geht das vielleicht unter Ubuntu? 
<sdx23> tra_: nein, das ist als Mehrbenutzersystem ausgelegt und tief verankter. Allerdings kannst du das Einloggen beispielsweise automatisieren.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<tra_> Noch eine weitere Frage: Im Dateimanager kann man den Pfad nicht sehen. Kann man das ändern? Kann man einen Button einblenden, der eine Ebene nach oben führt?
<TheInfinity> tra_: das hat sicherheitsgründe, als normaler nutzer hast du keine vollen rechte weil du z.B. eine infizierte website besuchen könntest - und dann sollte am besten kein vollzugriff auf das ganze system da sein. das war früher ein ganz erhebliches problem wo viele der sicherheitsprobs unter windows herkamen.
<sdx23> tra_: Welcher Dateimanager ist das denn? Nautilus? Also: Hast du Unity oder etwas anderes?
<tra_> Ich habe eine Starterleiste an der linken Seite. Ist es dann Unity oder hat das mit dem Dateimanager nichts zu tun?.
<sdx23> tra_: tendenziell hat es nichts mit dem Dateimanager zu tun. Unity kommt standardmässig mit Nautilus daher, man kann aber auch Thunar oder sonst einen anderen verwenden.
<tra_> Das Notebook war fertig installiert. Daher weiß ich es nicht. Wie bekomme ich heraus, welchen Dateimanager ich habe?
<TheInfinity> sdx23: dürfte alles default setting sein ;) 
<sdx23> Das wird ziemlich sicher Nautilus sein. Du kannst in der Menuleiste in "Hilfe -> Über" oder ähnlich suchen.
<TheInfinity> tra_: man kann unter linux das was unter windows der explorer ist ersetzen durch was anderes, ja nach lust, laune und persönlicher vorliebe. daher die frage ;)
<sdx23> TheInfinity: Ja, ich wollte nur die Möglichkeit erwähnen, dass man nicht bei Nautilus bleiben muss, wenn was anderes besser gefällt.
<tra_> Es ist NAutilus 3.4.2
<sdx23> tra_: Ist Strg-L das, was du willst?
<sdx23> um das dann permanent umzustellen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101100/switch-from-path-bar-to-location-bar-permanently-in-nautilus
<kubine> Title: gconf - Switch from path bar to location bar permanently in Nautilus - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tra_> Bingo, Strg-L tut genau das! :-)
<tra_> Vielen Dank an Euch für die großartige Hilfe. :-)
<SirDidi> Moin! Ich versuche das unter  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Subversion#svnserve angegebenen skript mit /etc/init.d/svnserve start auszuführen
<kubine> Title: Subversion › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SirDidi> bekomme allerdings -> /etc/init.d/svnserve: 12: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<SirDidi> ich konnte nicht rausfinden was mir dieser Fehler sagen möchte
<sdx23> SirDidi: hast du die Werte für die Variablen denn geändert?
<SirDidi> sdx23, jip
<sdx23> und die <> weggemacht? Nopaste doch mal das Skript, wie du's auszuführen versuchst.
<SirDidi> ne die hab ich gelassen :D
<sdx23> Ja, mach die da weg.
<SirDidi> sdx23, danke es geht :)
<SirDidi> wie einfach -.-
<tra__> Hallo, ich bin neu bei Linux und habe Ubuntu 12.04/Unity/Nautilus Wenn ich mit der Suche im Dashboard eine Datei gefunden habe, versuche ich mit Rechtsclick umzubennen, im Dateimanager zu öffnen etc. Jedoch macht der Rechtklick dasselbe wie ein Linksklick, nämlich die Datei öffnen. Wie also leite ich die gewünschten Operationen auf einer im Dashboard gefundenen Datei aus?
<lulink99> tra__: Versuche mal Rechtsklick -> Im Ordner anzeigen. Unter 13.10 funktioniert das.
<tra__> Das Problem ist, dass der Rechtsklick die Datei öffnet anstatt ein Pulldown Menü anzuzeigen.
<lulink99> tra__: Habe leider kein 12.04 mehr :(
<lulink99> tra__: Von Unity her gefällt mir 13.04/13.10 auch wesentlich besser.
<tra__> Ich hatte gelesen, dass nur 12.04 und dann erst wieder 14.04 für Linux Anfänger geeignet seien.
<lulink99> tra__: Das habe ich noch nicht gehört. Das einzige Sache ist, dass nur die LTS (Long Term Support) länger unterstützt werden. Ich würde nur von neuen Versionen, die jünger als einen Monat sind, die finger lassen -> fehlende Stabilität
<tra__> Hmm, Irgendwie ist es verwunderlich, dass die einfachsten Sachen nicht funktionieren. Wenn man zum Beispiel ein Video umbenennen will, kann man dies nur, wenn man genau weiß, wo es sich befindet.
<SirDidi> wie bekomm ich den grund raus warum ein system nicht startet? ich hab auf die daten über ein backupsystem zugriff
<SirDidi> in welche log könnte es stehen?
<alllex> Hi kann man ein ntfs laufwerk mounten sodass automatisch ein ordner in /media erstellt wird?
<jokrebel> alllex: Ja
<alllex> per terminal
<sdx23> alllex: Sicher. Wenn das Laufwerk in der fstab eingetragen ist, macht der Automounter nichts weiter.
<alllex> und ohne Einträge in /etc/fstab? Versuche etwas den mechanismus von der gui nachzuvollziehen :-)
<sdx23> alllex: Wie soll das gehen? Du musst dem automounter so oder so irgendwie mitteilen, dass er das nicht mounten soll, _bevor_ du das Ding ansteckst. Ob das aus der fstab nun tatsächlich gemountet wird oder nicht spielt da keine Rolle.
<sdx23> siehe auch hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount
<kubine> Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<freemoser12> hi bin mir nicht sicher ob es ok ist hier zu fragen aber... ich versuch gerade Pinguy os zu installieren und befinde mich gerade im live modus. Gparted sagt jetzt schon seid 1h scanning all devices... igw ne idee was ich machen kann
<Rochvellon> da wird vermutlich sich gparted aufgehangen haben. gparted abschießen und neu starten bzw. das system neu starten könnte helfen.
<TheInfinity> Was zum Geier ist Pinguy OS? Oo
<TheInfinity> Oh. Noch ein Wallbuntu.
<TheInfinity> freemoser12: Support dazu gibt es da: #PinguyOS 
<freemoser12> k danke >D
<Sven_vB> was ist ein wallbuntu?
<k1l_> ein ubuntu, wo bis auf wallpaper und andere vorinstallierte apps nichts geändert ist.
<Darkfire2012> Hallo
<Darkfire2012> Es gibt ein Problem mit dem mbr.
<Darkfire2012> Mein Kollege hatte Dualboot ubuntu Windows7.
<Darkfire2012> Jetzt hat er ubuntu Partition gelöscht. 
<Darkfire2012> Mit dem Windowspartitionsprogramm hat er die Partition vergrößert.
<Darkfire2012> Jetzt muß er nur noch den mbr fixen, damit Windows 7 wieder startet.
<k1l_> windows cd rein und fixmbr
<Darkfire2012> windows cd nicht vorhanden.
<Darkfire2012> kann er dass auch mit ner Bootcd machen?
<k1l_> ubuntu kann den windows installer nicht reparieren. da musst du die windows jungs fragen wie man das am besten macht
<Darkfire2012> fixmbr ist schon richtig.
<magu> Darkfire2012: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<kubine> Title: Hiren's BootCD 15.2 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info (at www.hiren.info)
<magu> Darkfire2012: das sollte dir helfen
<Darkfire2012> Danke magu
<magu> Darkfire2012: nicht dafür ;-)
<Darkfire2012> da gibts die hires Bootcd. Die kann sowas.
<Darkfire2012> ich schaus mir mal an.
<Darkfire2012> Na ja bis jetzt habe ich mbr tools noch nicht gefunden.
<Darkfire2012> Jetzt hab ich es.
<Darkfire2012> Lade gerade die Iso runter.
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-01
<Thunder1> lubuntu hängt sich beim runterfahren beim logo auf... mit dem halt -p befehl klappt das richtig. was kann ich da machen?
<stevieh> logs anschauen.
<abc_> Kennt sich wer mit  Testdisk aus wie die Partitionen zu setzen sind.
<koegs> abc_: vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller dein anliegen klar strukturiert im Forum zu posten
<abc_> Danke
<HarryHirsch> moin moin
<ubonn> Seit ich auf Xubuntu 14.04 (64-Bit) umgestiegen bin, erhalte ich keine Erinnerungen mehr an verfügbare Updates. In Einstellungen --> Software & Aktualisierungen finde ich nichts auffälliges. Hat sich da was geändert?
<rubberduck> Ist das Raid-1 Grub Boot-Problem bei Ubuntu eigentlich bekannt und wird auch demnächst gelöst?
<ppq> ubonn, unter "wenn sicherheits/andere aktualisierungen verfügbar sind" musst du auswählen: sofort anzeigen
<ppq> ubonn, dann passiert genau das
<ubonn> ppq: unter "andere Aktualisierungen" kann ich das auswählen. Bei "Wenn Sicherheitsaktualisierungen verfügbar sind" kann ich gar nichts auswählen, der drop-down ist leer und lässt sich nicht aufklappen (ausgegraut?).
<ppq> ubonn, bei mir schon. hast du eingestellt, dass er täglich sucht?
<ubonn> ppq: ja
<LetoThe2nd> ist bei 14.10 mate-desktop auch das was der mate-remix installiert? oder wieder was anderes?
<Luzifer9999> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit der xsession-erros datei, sie wächst innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen auf 3-4Gb an. Folgender Eintrag ist dafür verantwortlich: 
<Luzifer9999> Error: /usr/share/texmf/fonts/tfm/public/cm/cmr10.tfm: File corrupted, or not a TFM file
<Luzifer9999> Warning: font `cmr10' not found, trying metric files instead
<Luzifer9999> Hat jemand eine Ahnung woher das kommen könnte?
<phillip> font `cmr10' not found. installiere die Schrift mal :)
<phillip> "sudo apt-get install jsmath-fonts" probiere das mal und schau ob es immer noch passiert
<phillip> Luzifer9999: als workaround kannst du auch einfach rm <datei> zu deiner .bashrc hinzufügen.
<sash_> Wie eklig.
<Luzifer9999> phillip, danke aber das Problem ist, das ich mich nicht so häufig an- bzw. abmelde desswegen passt das nicht.
<jokrebel> Matombo: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung
<wbx> moin. hat hier jemand erfahrung mit debootstrap unter kubuntu 14.04?
 * jokrebel stupst Matombo nochmals an
<brunnen> hallo,  (wie) kann ich von einer 14.04 live-cd unter umgehung der grafischen Oberfläche ubuntu installieren?
<brunnen> Scheinbar macht meine alte Grafikkarte (Radeon HD3650 in Fujitsu-Siemens scaleo M) Zicken. 
<jokrebel> brunnen: gar nicht soweit ich weis
<jokrebel> nimm die Server-Edition oder versuch es mit einem anderen Desktop (zB. Lubuntu oder Xubuntu)
<brunnen> danke
<jokrebel> brunnen: Die Auswahl ist groß ;-) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Trusty_Tahr
<kubine> Title: Trusty Tahr › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brunnen> jokrebel: gibts denn eine möglicheit, einen abgestürzten Installationslauf zu vervollständigen? Oder immer wieder nur neu, von anfang an?
<jokrebel> brunnen: Ist denn das Installationsmedium gepüft fehlerfrei? Hast Du jetzt mit ner anderen Install-CD wieder Probleme?
<brunnen> ist egal, ob knoppix oder andere ubuntu-version - nach einer unkalkulierbar langen zeit schmeißt meiner meinung nach (wie ich dann die konsole interpretiere) der xserv die sitzung - und ich mir scheint, das könnte an der alten Radeon HD3600 liegen.
<brunnen> leider hat der Rechner keine onboard-grafik
<k1l_> war das nicht der rechner mit dem ram problem?
<brunnen> mit dem vermuteten RAM-Problem - das hat sich aber nicht bestätigt.
<jokrebel> und dass die Radeon schuld ist ist wiederum nur ne Vermutung? Läuft denn eine Live-CD überhaupt?
<brunnen> mehrere Live-CDs mit verschiednen Versionen und Distributionen laufen erst eine zeitlang und irgendwann ist schluss.
<jokrebel> brunnen: Was war denn vorher drauf? Lief das problemlos?
<jokrebel> brunnen: Und es schein ja wohl kein Ubuntu-Spezifisches sondern eher ein Hardware-Problem zu sein. Lass uns das mal besser erstmal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter berreden.
<donno_> hallo, ich habe jetzt eine riesen liste von fehlermeldungen 
<donno_> W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY AD5F235DF639B041
<kubine> Title: Launchpad (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<donno_> GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 6A9653F936FD5529
<kubine> Title: Launchpad (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<donno_> usw.
<donno_> 15 cm lang nach unten
<donno_> was soll der quatsch?
<donno_> kann jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> donno_: eventuell nur ein temoräres Problem. NoPaste doch mal bitte ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jokrebel> !pasten > donno_ 
<kubine> donno_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> +p
<donno_> ok
<donno_> jokrebel
<donno_> temporäres problem heißt es könnte morgen behoben sein von alleine?
<donno_> jokrebel
<donno_> die liste ist brutalslang
<jokrebel> donno_: Wenn grad Deine Quellen noch nicht komplett mit dem Hauptserver syncron sind kommen so ähnliche Fehler vor, ja. 
<jokrebel> donno_: deshalb NO-Pasten wie Kubine schreibt.
<donno_> ok dann warte ich bis morgen
<jokrebel> und uns den Link geben
<jokrebel> donno_: Um wirklich zu wissen, ob warten bei Dir die richtige Option ist sollten wir mehr drüber erfahren; nicht nur nen 2-Zeiler-Auszug.
<donno_> http://pastebin.com/F6xd03TK
<kubine> Title: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net tr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<donno_> jokrebel
<koegs> was für ein ppa hast du da mehrfach hinzugefügt? O.o
<koegs> bzw das sind ja eine ganze menge...
<jokrebel> ...und apt-get update fehl komplett
<jokrebel> fehlt
<donno_> apt -get update habe ich nicht reingepostet
<donno_> jokrebel
<donno_> war aber dabei
<jokrebel> donno_: Aber das wollte ich auch sehn :-/
<donno_> jokrebel
<jokrebel> ja?
<donno_> es ist passiert nachdem ich diesen ppa hinzugefügt habe
<donno_> http://i-nex.linux.pl/install/
<kubine> Title: Install | I-Nex (at i-nex.linux.pl)
<donno_> also i-nex installiert
<jokrebel> donno_: Dann etfern es wieder mit ppa-purge. Siehe Wiki.
<donno_> jetzt sehe ich es , es kommt aus Polen
<jokrebel> *entfern ... 
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<donno_> naja
<jokrebel> Nicht alles was aus Polen ist ist schlecht. Aber man sollte einem PPA-Anbieter schon vertrauen und den passenden Schlüssel haben/installieren damit das klappt.
<donno_> jokrebel
<donno_> habe die ppa purge durchgeführt
<donno_> alle probleme bleiben aber
<donno_> http://pastebin.com/QE29k6GZ
<kubine> Title: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net tr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> donno_: Hast Du denn vorher auch wieder apt-get update ausgeführt?
<jokrebel> donno_: Und ich würd es echt gern mal _komplett_ sehn.
<donno_> ja
<jokrebel> donno_: Und die eingabe von dem ppa-purge-Befehl inklusive des kompletten Outputs auch.
<donno_> habe es mit dem progi Y PPA manager gemacht
<jokrebel> ja dann - ...keine Ahung, das kenn ich nicht
<jokrebel> +n
<donno_> http://pastebin.com/Jdh4KdqT
<kubine> Title: Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> wholy moly. da haste aber auch alle PPAs an, die es gibt, oder?
<jokrebel> donno_: Kann das sein, dass Dein System nur aus PPAs besteht? Dann "good luck"
<donno_> jokrebel das kann auch purge durchführen http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/y-ppa-manager-099-released-with-support.html
<kubine> Title: Y PPA Manager 0.9.9 Released With Support For Linux Mint 15 And Ubuntu 13.10 [Quick Update] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<k1l_> donno_: da du eh schon den y-ppa-manager hast folgendes: den manager starten, dann advanced, dann "try to import missing gpg keys"
<donno_> habe ich gemacht
<donno_> aber die probleme sind geblieben
<k1l_> und? error messages?
<donno_> auch keins
<donno_> alles
<donno_> sogar 2x
<jokrebel> bei so vielen (und dann auch noch Multi-) PPAs bin ich glaub ich raus. Das kann man nicht mehr wirklich "ubuntu" nennen IMHO.
<k1l_> hast du "launchpad-getkeys" installiert?
<donno_> glaube ich nicht
<donno_> was sollte das sein
<k1l_> "rhetorische frage" :)
<donno_> jokrebel, hast du keine ppas?
<donno_> wie schaffst du das
<jokrebel> donno_: Doch, aber nicht alle die nicht bei drei aufm Baum sind ;-) sondern nur ein, zwei _wirklich_ nötige.
<k1l_> donno_: kommt da noch feedback oder kann ich essen gehen?
<donno_> ja du kannst
<donno_> aber weiß echt nicht mehr weiter
<jokrebel> donno_: Wenn Du jedes PPA brauchst das grad so raus kommt solltest Du über eine Rolling Release Distribution nachdenken.
<donno_> ja , antergos nutze ich auch
<donno_> mit gnome
<k1l_> donno_: launchpad-getkeys installieren, dann sudo launchpad-getkeys   und das sollte es beheben. wenn nicht sind die PPAs kaputt
<donno_> aber ubuntu gefällt mir wegen unity global menü
<donno_> k1l
<donno_> wie soll ich launchpad keys nstallieren?
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install paket
<donno_>  sudo apt-get install launchpad-getkeys ?
<k1l_> jo
<donno_> ist beriets installiert
<donno_> sagt er
<k1l_> dann ausführen wie ich gesagt habe
<donno_> ok
<donno_> dann warten wir
<donno_> k1l_   !!!  danke dir, bist ein profi !!!
<donno_> siehst du mal, wo jokrebel das handtuch wirft springst du ein ...
<donno_> :)
<donno_> danke
<k1l_> donno_: und jetzt nochmal der obligatorische hinweis, das ubuntu nichts dafür kann, wenn du mit so vielen PPAs dein ubuntu zerlegst.
<donno_> geheilt
<donno_> ubuntu heil
<donno_> klaro
<donno_> der ppa aus Polen war schuld 
<donno_> :(
<erdbeerenjoe1> gibt bei euch ein deutsches forum ubuntu?
<k1l_> !forum
<k1l_> !wiki
<kubine> k1l_: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<k1l_> erdbeerenjoe1: dort bei ubuntuusers auf forum klicken
<erdbeerenjoe1> Hat jemand schon mal das neue Deutsche Forum gesehen (von meiner lieblings Distro)?: http://joe1.bplaced.net/forum/index.php
<kubine> Title: PCLinuxOS Deutsch - Index (at joe1.bplaced.net)
<k1l_> erdbeerenjoe1: sowas passt besser in den offtopic chat kanal: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<erdbeerenjoe1> Ja den kanal habe ich gerade gefunden, danke
<jokrebel> donno_: Bedenke aber trotzdem, dass je mehr PPAs Du aktivierst desto gefährdeter ist Deine "eigentliche Ubuntu-Grundinstallation"
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-02
<ShiroNeko> hallo, mein system hat eine durchschnittliche load von 0.8 - 1.5, CPU ist dabei meiste zeit im idle. kann ich troztdem rausfinden was da permanent arbeitet?
<rubberduck> ShiroNeko: wie viele Cores hat dein System?
<ShiroNeko> 4
<ppq> ntfs im einsatz?
<ShiroNeko> nein
<ppq> das erzeugt gern mal hohe load zahlen
<ppq> ok, dann schau mal mit iotop
<ShiroNeko> alle partitionen sind in ext4
<stevieh> htop schauen, top schauen, iotop schauen
<rubberduck> ShiroNeko: wie ist denn die Auslastung der CPU in Top ansonsten? Viel in Nice und sonst nix los?
<ShiroNeko> cpu dümpelt zwischen 1 und 3% rum, mysql arbeitet konstant auf der festplatte, aber mir ca. 200Kb/s, eigentlich also auch nix weltbewegendes
<stevieh> clients am netz, die warten?
<ShiroNeko> nein, ausser einem raspberry pi nichts
<stevieh> und wenn der weg ist?
<ShiroNeko> keine änderung
<stevieh> aber eigentlich solltest du mit top iotop und htop prozesse sehen können, die warten
<ShiroNeko> dort läuft auch nur ein openelec drauf, nfs shares werden dort nur bei bedarf gemountet, idled das ding macht das auch nix
<stevieh> irgendein vsync waiting vielleicht?
<ShiroNeko> das einzige, was viel CPU zeit verwendet ist pyload, glaub werd mir das mal näher anschauen
<rubberduck> ShiroNeko: das festplatte-rumdümpeln alleine _kann_ eine Load von 1 sein.
<rubberduck> deshalb ist Load ja kein so sonderlich präziser Indikator für die wahre Systemauslastung.
<stevieh> aber trotzdem kann man rausbekommen, was das ist
<ShiroNeko> rubberduck: es war in der tat pyload
<rubberduck> naja - load 1 heisst ja dass 1 prozess laufend arbeiten möchte und ggf. auf was warten muss - das könnte auch warten auf die Antwort bei einer Netzwerkübertragung sein.
<ShiroNeko> nur sollte pyload in der regel nichts tun, solange keine downloads aktiv sind
<rubberduck> ShiroNeko: wer weiss was das im idle so macht...
<Schn11> Ist gz compression gut, wenn ich riesige logfiles komprimieren möchte?
<Schn11> Oder gibt es was besseres?
<dadrc> lzma dürfte am kleinsten werden, dann bz2
<dadrc> brauchen aber beide deutlich länger
<ShiroNeko> kann man es irgendwie bewerkstelligen, ein script auszuführen, wenn auf einem bestimmten TCP Port eine anfrage ankommt?
<ShiroNeko> denke da wohl eher an xinetd
<Schn11> dadrc: danke
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-03
<Hopplaaa> guten morgen
<jokrebel> Hopplaaa: Moin
<Hopplaaa> moin wie gehts
<jokrebel> Hopplaaa: Danke passt, muss aber gleich weg. Wenn Du ne Frage hast, stell sie einfach. Wenn Du nur plaudern willst bist nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben. Hier ist "Support only".
<Hopplaaa> achso ok danke
<internet__> Hallo
<internet__> Hallo
<internet__> Hallo
<internet__> Grubrescue?
<internet__> Kernelpanic?
<LetoThe2nd> hallo
<LetoThe2nd> halli
<LetoThe2nd> hallö
<LetoThe2nd> sinnlose
<LetoThe2nd> stichworte
<LetoThe2nd> mit
<LetoThe2nd> noch
<LetoThe2nd> sinnloserem
<LetoThe2nd> ENTER
<LetoThe2nd> dazwichen?
<internet__> Kernelpanic?
<LetoThe2nd> internet__: versuchs mal mit einem ganzen satz, der einen gewissen inhalt transportiert, bevorzugt in deutscher sprache.
<LetoThe2nd> internet__: das hilft üblicherweise ungemein, wenn man hier nach hilfe fragen will.
<internet__> Ja ich kann auch deutsch.
<internet__> Sag mal wo kommt der grubrescue bei mir her?
<internet__> Ist es richtig, wenn man eine leere Cd ins Laufwerk, die Ubuntuinstallation auf HDD ist, das beim neustarten grubrescue auftaucht?
<LetoThe2nd> nicht direkt,
<LetoThe2nd> grubrescue kommt, wenn der grub-teil der im mbr sitzt, den rest auf der partition nicht findet
<LetoThe2nd> falls dein bios die numerierung würfelt wenn beim booten ne cd im laufwerk ist, dann ist das vielleicht nicht ausgeschlossen.
<internet__> falss dein Bios die numerierung würfelt ...; was ist damit gemeint?? Oder woran erkenne ich das?
<LetoThe2nd> internet__: naja alle laufwerke habe ne art nummer, auf die sich der grub bezieht. die wird beim installieren mit in den mbr geschrieben. wenn nun da nummer x für die festplatte drin steht, das bios aber aus welchen umständen auch immer der platte jetzt nummer y gibt, dann wird grub scheitern und ins rescue fallen
<LetoThe2nd> internet__: in dem fall ist wirklich die einfachste lösung: immer mit leerem laufwerk booten.
<LetoThe2nd> (was jetzt nicht heisst dass es nicht auch einen anderen grund haben kann. der ist nur verhältnismässig wahrscheinlich)
<internet__> habs ansatzweise verstanden.
<internet__> Mal was anderes, ist es reichlich bemessen wenn eine Ü Steckdose 4500 Ampere abgesichert ist?
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaube nicht, dass in deiner reichweite irgendwas mit 4500A abgesichert ist.
<internet__> Oh doch!
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<internet__> Brennenstuhl!
<LetoThe2nd> da ist mit absoluter sicherheit keine 4500A absicherung drin. vielleicht ein auf 4500A spezifizierter überspannungsableiter.
<LetoThe2nd> hat aber mit ner absicher exakt *gar* nix zu tun,.
<internet__> Ja das meinte ich!!
<LetoThe2nd> und da auf der steckdose auch kein ubuntu läuft -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<internet__> Wieso; ubuntu hängt doch ander Steckdose!!
<LetoThe2nd> internet__: hat aber damit nichts zu tun. und ich will das auch hier nicht weiter diskutieren.
<internet__> Gibt es eine Linux kernel Rücksetzdiskette?
<LetoThe2nd> internet__: ohne zu wissen was denn kaputt ist, wie sollte eine solche "diskette" irgendwas reparieren/rücksetzen?
<internet__> Ich meinte nicht automatisch, sondern manuell.
<LetoThe2nd> mit einer live-cd kannst du so gut wie alles (ja, wirklich *fast* alles) manuell reparieren
<internet__> Mal was anderes; Wie kann man den recoverymodus sinnvoll nutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> internet__: indem man die doku liest. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus
<LetoThe2nd> internet__: da ich ehrlich gesagt arbeiten muss, bin ich jetzt erstmal raus, bis wieder ein thema kommt das echten inhalt hat.
<internet__> Welche Konfiguarationdateien sind für den recoverymodus notwendig?
<bullgard4> internet__: "08:20]	internet__	Mal was anderes; Wie kann man den recoverymodus sinnvoll nutzen?" Deine Frage ist sehr allgemein. Eine allgemeine Antwort ist: Immer dann, wenn Grub nicht das normale Starten Deines Betriebssystems nicht schafft. Genauere Antwort hängt von den Spezifika des Falls ab. Bitte Geh zu http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=recovery%20mode&area=wiki und lies dort einige...
<bullgard4> ...Artikel, damit Du einen Eindruck bekommst.
<internet__> Ich werde so die Konfigurationdateien des recoverymodus nicht finden.
<bullgard4> internet__: Wozu brauchst Du die? Du machst Dir das Leben unnütz schwer. Versuche bitte, einen anderen Lösungsweg für Dein Problem zu finden.
<internet__> Ich dachte mir man könnte den recoverymodus neu aufsetzen.
<bullgard4> Nein, auf diese Weise nicht. Der Recovery-Modus ist in wesentlichen Teilen im Linux-Kernel eingebaut. D. h. wenn Dein Betriebssystem startet, dann starten auch schon wesentliche Teile des Recoverymodus.
<bullgard4> s/starten/sind verfügbar/
<internet__> Ist es nicht richtig das das von /etc/rc1 etc kommt? 
<bullgard4> Meinst Du /etc/rc1.d  ?
<internet__> ja genau.
<Skorpz> Guten Morgen, seit einem Update Gestern Abend kann ich keine Videos  mit Flashplayer Streamen. Es wird bei Youtube ein Schwarzer Bildschirm angezeigt. Kein Play oder sonstiges.
<Skorpz> In Firefo unter about:pugins ist unter dem Flashplayer auch noch ein Futuresplah Player aufgelistet. Könnte dass das Problemm sein?
<bullgard4> internet__:  Hier steht etwas zur Funktion des Verzeichnisses /etc/rc.1.d : http://books.google.de/books?id=ALktBAAAQBAJ&pg=PA251&lpg=PA251&dq=%22Das+Verzeichnis+/etc/rc1.d%22&source=bl&ots=XpADiDU3iA&sig=gBrAGz4w-BZOhTtB72R31vW4rGM&hl=de&sa=X&ei=ncN-VNOLJ47BPLKVgZgF&ved=0CDEQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=%22Das%20Verzeichnis%20%2Fetc%2Frc1.d%22&f=false . Das hat primär nichts mit dem Recovery-Modus zu tun.
<internet__> Und die Runlevel kann man nicht deinstallieren?
<bullgard4> internet__: Nein, jedenfalls nicht in Deinem gegenwärtigen Ubuntu.
<internet__> Ok, aber es gibt doch friendly-recovery
<internet__> Und friendley-recovery kann man doch deinstallieren
<bullgard4> internet__: '~$ find / -name 'friendly-recovry' 2>/dev/null' erzeugt beimir keine Ausgabe. Wo hast Du das gelesen?
<bullgard4> ähm
<bullgard4> internet__: '~$ find / -name 'friendly-recovery' 2>/dev/null' erzeugt beimir keine Ausgabe. Wo hast Du das gelesen?
<internet__> Ich meint sudo apt-get remove --purge friendly-recovery
<Fussel> internet__, so wie es ausschaut suchst du was, was es im linux nicht gibt, zielführender wäre eher ne fehlermeldung, oder beschreibung was dein rechner machen soll
<bullgard4> internet__: '~$ LANG=C man apt-get' Ich habe gegreppt: "Search failed: friendly-recovery."
<bullgard4> internet__: Was gibt bei Dir 'lsb_release -a'' aus?
<bullgard4> internet__: Was gibt bei Dir 'lsb_release -a'' aus?
<internet__> Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description : Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Release:14.04 Codename: trusty
<bullgard4> internet__: Ich habe noch kein Ubuntu 14.04. Ich denke aber daß die Syntax Deines Befehls 'sudo apt-get remove --purge friendly-recovery' falsch (unzulässig) ist. Wo hast Du diesen Befehl gelesen?
<koelner> bullgard4: das ist ein Paket, das wohl Startd ist.
<bullgard4> koelner: Wie lautet der Name des DEB-Programmpakets?
<koelner> bullgard4: friendly-recovery
<bullgard4> Aha. Danke.
<koelner> bullgard4: Den Wiederherstellungsmodus benutzerfreundlicher machen
<koelner> So ist die Beschreibung
<dadrc> Das Programm heißt so, das gibt es als Paket bei 14.04, der Befehl ist richtig,
<bullgard4> internet__: Bei diesem Problem kann ich Dir nicht helfen.
<dadrc> internet__, kannst du mir noch mal sagen, was genau du vorhast?
<dadrc> friendly-recovery kannst du deinstallieren, klar, aber was ist dein eigentliches Ziel?
<nils_2> probiere mal sudo apt-get purge <packetname>
<internet__> Ich hatte vor tagen problem das der recoverymodus nich starten wollte, grub war aber okey.
<dadrc> ist funktionell äquivalent zu apt-get remove --purge
<dadrc> internet__, gab's eine Fehlermeldung?
<internet__> Nein die recoverykonsole startet zwar, aber hängt dann fest.
<internet__> Ich mach hier schluss
<Speckschwarte> hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit systemback!?
<Speckschwarte> Und zwar wir der grub aus einem Restorepoint heraus nicht erneuert, es kommt zu einer Fehlermeldung, deren Wortlaut ich gerade nicht parat habe. >>> Der grub wird nicht erneuert.
<Fussel> Speckschwarte, schau dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur an und formuliere danach deine frage bitte nochmal. meist tut es auch ein sudo update-grub aus dem betreffenden system herraus 
<LetoThe2nd> Fussel: siehe auch backlog von heute früh, nickname "internet__"
<Fussel> LetoThe2nd, japs
<Fussel> danke
<Fussel> ist mir aufgefallen als dieses "restore" wieder kam :D
<Speckschwarte> Ja Fussel aber grub wird auch erneuert wenn man systemback nutz, nur bei mir funktioniert das nicht.
<Speckschwarte> Was seid ihr am rumgeifern
<Speckschwarte> Ich heisse Speckschwarte
<Speckschwarte> Ich nutzte systemback-cli in dem grub recoverymodus
<Speckschwarte> Als root
<Fussel> Speckschwarte, du suchst wohl so etwas wie diese recoveryoption wie im windows, da hast du wohl hier pech, und somit nicht auf irgend eine automatik verlassen können
<Speckschwarte> Ich meinte das hier >>> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nemh/systemback sudo apt-get install --yes systemback 
<Speckschwarte> ^^ So wird das installiert.
<Fussel> uh, bei fremdkram bin ich raus
<Speckschwarte> ich mach hier Schluss
<Fussel> Speckschwarte, das ist so ziemlich die sicherste methode dein system ganz kaputt zu machen, wenn du nun auch noch programme von irgendwoher benutzt
<Fussel> wohl nicht das was er hören wollte :>
<Thunder1> hab noch immer das shutdown problem
<Thunder1> mit sudo halt -p ging das richtig aber über den button nicht :/
<brunnen> Erinnert sich jemand an mein Problem von vorgestern/gestern (erst hier, dann im #offtopic besprochen): Fujitsu Scaleo M, Ubuntu 14.04, massiver stabilitätsprobleme, Verdacht auf Hardware-Shaden? Soweit ich das eingrenzen konnte, handelt es sich wohl um ein Problem zwischen Xserver und Grafikkarte (Radeon Sapphire HD3650). Damit wäre ich doch hier wieder richtig,oder?
<brunnen> Derzeitiger Status: per mini-iso eine normale installation angestoßen(d.h. incl. Xserver) = installation schmiert irgendwo bei Einrichtung der Hardware ab.
<brunnen> per mini-iso eine installation für System unter Kommandozeile (d.h. ohne Xserver) = installation sauber und vollständig durchgeführt. 
<brunnen> Jetzt hab ich ein System ohne grafische Oberfläche und frage mich, wie ich auf diesem Wege weiter komme zu einem Sys mit gafischer Oberfläche. Wenn ich XServer nachinstalliere, fürchte ich, das die Installation dann wieder mittendrin abstürzt. Ich kenne mich aber mit Arbeiten auf der Kommandozeile nicht aus und wüsste dann nicht, wie weiter.
<Speckschwarte> 	Hallo; Ich habe eine Frage zu dem recoverymodus wie scrollt man Aufwärts wie scrollt man Abwärts?
<leszek> Speckschwarte: Umschalt + Bild auf für hoch und Umschalt + Bild ab für runter
<dadrc> brunnen, im Notfall kannst du das System ohne Grafik booten lassen.
<dadrc> Hier zB: http://askubuntu.com/a/15333
<Speckschwarte> Umschalt ist das Links auf der Tastatur?
<dadrc> Wenn also beim Installieren von X (und so) was schief geht, einfach wie in dem Link beschrieben wieder in eine Shell booten und den Kram rauswerfen
<leszek> Speckschwarte: das ist die Taste die du gedrückt hälst um einen großbuchstaben zu erzeugen
<Speckschwarte> Ah danke.
<leszek> man nennt die auch Shift
<brunnen> dadrc: danke, ich versuchs mal ...
<Speckschwarte> Ist es richtig das der grub die Numlock Led und damit die kaufmännische Tastatur während des bootens deaktiviert?
<testdr> Speckschwarte: ja - scheint als "bug" bereits bekannt zu sein, dass das BIOS-setting nicht übernommen wird.
<Speckschwarte> Achso, und numlockx hilft nichts?
<testdr> Speckschwarte: was ist das?
<Speckschwarte> Eine Software um den numlock dauerhaft nach dem bootvorgang zu aktivieren!?
<rubberduck> das sollte sich doch mit einem kleinen µC in der Tastatur lösen lassen.
<rubberduck> LED aus triggert einen automaitschen Druck auf die Numlock Taste
<Speckschwarte> Manchmal übersieht man die LED deshalb gibt es auch numlockx
<leszek> hmm... kann man nicht in den systemeinstellungen bei den tastatureinstellungen numlock global aktivieren ? Das würde dann immer aktiviert werden, wenn der desktop startet. So habe ich das zumindest hier bei meinem KDE Plasma Desktop geregelt
<testdr> leszek: richtig - hängt aber vom jeweiligen Desktopsystem etwas ab (soviel ich gehört habe wird die BIOS-Numlock-Einstellung von windows-7 auch nicht übernommen).
<Speckschwarte> Nä bei mir nicht. Ich habe Ubuntumate 14.04.1 (64 Bit)
<rubberduck> habt ihr irgendwelche Probleme mit der Bedienung einer Tastatur?
<rubberduck> Wer die LED nicht sieht soll sich besser mal eine Brille kaufen!
<rubberduck> und für die Geeknerds unter euch: Es gibt µC die USB können - die sollen eine USB Tastatur emulieren und bei LED-Off Events einfach einen Numlock-gedrückt-Event senden.
<rubberduck> soll nach Gerüchten mit den meisten billig-usb-sticks auch gehen.
<testdr> Speckschwarte: Du willst also ausdrücken, dass bei Dir "numlockx" nicht funktioniert? Woran merkst Du das? Stürzt es ab oder was passiert beim Start z.B. aus einem xterm?
<Speckschwarte> numlockx stürtzt nicht ab, aber die led ist aus.
<testdr> Speckschwarte: bitte beschreibe das etwas eindeutiger: Meinst Du die LED ist defekt oder zeigt die Tastatur-LED wirklich die Numlock-Einstellung an, d.h. es kommen Zahlen auf dem Nummernblock?
<testdr> Speckschwarte: hast Du die Frage gelesen? Oder fliegst Du dabei aus dem channel?
<Speckschwarte> Ah ich war gerade an HexChat zugange dakomme ich nicht zurecht.
<rubberduck> wenn man schon Internet über Unitymedia hat...
<testdr> Speckschwarte: bitte beschreibe das etwas eindeutiger: Meinst Du die LED ist defekt oder zeigt die Tastatur-LED wirklich die Numlock-Einstellung an, d.h. es kommen Zahlen auf dem Nummernblock? (Wiederholung ist das)
<Speckschwarte> Nein die LED funzt
<Speckschwarte> Zahlen kommen auf dem Nummernblock.
<Speckschwarte> Ich will mit euch chatten!!
<testdr> Speckschwarte: wenn numlockx nicht mehr funktioniert (ich hab kein aktuelles mate) - gibt es da die mate-Einstellungen? Hast Du per dconf-editor das schon geprüft? -- zum chatten ist so was wie #ubuntu-de-offtopic da
<Speckschwarte> Ich bekomme es nicht zugange HexChatt automatisch mit euch zu verbinden.
<testdr> Speckschwarte: das ist jetzt aber kein spezielles Ubuntu-Support-Problem
<rubberduck> Speckschwarte: https://github.com/adamcaudill/Psychson <- nimm sowas für dein Problem
<Speckschwarte> hexChatt ist ubuntumate Software
<Speckschwarte> HexChat
<Speckschwarte> Hallo
<rubberduck> Speckschwarte: #test <- da bitte testen
<Speckschwarte> Kennt jemand Hdclone von Miray?
<Speckschwarte> Mir sind schon zweimal USB Sticks kaputt gegangen!?
<rubberduck> dd kaputt?
<Speckschwarte> Ah ja dd der Konsolenbefehl, aber der bricht bei Fehlern den Klonvorgang ab.
<Speckschwarte> Ich hatte von einem Quell USBStick auf einen zweiten Ziel USB Stick geklont, der zweite ging mir kaputt.
<rubberduck> ddrescue verwenden...
<rubberduck> und ein klon mit fehlern ist ja auch doof idr...
<Speckschwarte> Und das ist besser? Aber die Syntax?
<Speckschwarte> Was macht man wenn der Monitor weiss bleibt?
<rubberduck> man <tool-von-dem-man-nicht-weiss-wie-aufrufen>
<Speckschwarte> Der Monitor blieb weiss keine Buchstaben zu sehen.
<Speckschwarte> Dann habe ich den Monitor ausgeschaltet vom PC getrennt, mit dem Stromnetz verbunden, wieder war der Monitorbildschirm weiss.
<rubberduck> Speckschwarte: das klingt nach einem Hardware-Problem und weniger nach einem Problem von Ubuntu.
<Speckschwarte> Ok.
<rubberduck> wenn der ohne Monitorkabel weiss bleibt isser kaputt
<Speckschwarte> mal eine Frage zu gcc ist das denn erlaubt?
<Speckschwarte> mal eine Frage zu gcc ist das denn erlaubt?
<rubberduck> !metafrage
<Speckschwarte> Uns zwar enthält gcc 4.8 C11 als Programiererweiterung?
<LetoThe2nd> Speckschwarte: ist hier haarklein aufgelistet: https://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx0x.html
<LetoThe2nd> Speckschwarte: bei der nächsten trivial ergooglebaren frage werde ich dich ne weile stummschalten, da ich nicht den eindruck habe dass du hier tatsächlich eine produktive konversation führen willst.
<Speckschwarte> Support
<Speckschwarte> Oftopic
<Speckschwarte> Wer bist du was willst du??
<LetoThe2nd> Speckschwarte: wer ich bin ist kein geheimnis und steht in meinem about
<Speckschwarte> Kingping oder Moderator.
<LetoThe2nd> Speckschwarte: aber ich habe mir das jetzt seit heute früh angeschaut und sehe sehr wenig sinn in deinen posts. daher hiermit die letzte warnung
<Speckschwarte> Welch programmiersprache gcc als c oder c++ oder python ruby oder bash würdet ihr mir emfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> kein ubuntu-bezug erkennbar.
<Luyin> lol
<rubberduck> LetoThe2nd: kann man bei ipv6 bans/modes auch wildcards setzen in der IP? Weil durch die nette idee dass sich der client immer mal wieder eine neue temporäre ipv6 holt sind ja spezifische modes recht wirkungsfrei, nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> rubberduck: denke schon, gehört aber hier nicht her und wenn es dich interessiert, zitiere ich dich: "14:29 < rubberduck> man <tool-von-dem-man-nicht-weiss-wie-aufrufen>", also RTFM
<rubberduck> danke - die IRC Manuals sind leider sehr dünn und unvollständig gesäht aber ich gelobe weiter zu suchen.
<brunnen> Immer noch der Rechner mit der Xserver/Grafikkarten-Unverträglichkeit. ich hab jetzt gerade ein apt-get install ubuntu-desktop angestoßen, im Moment entpackt er gerade die Archive - da hat sich der Bildschirm ausgeschaltet. Die Festplatte arbeitet aber fleißig weiter. Könnte da eine Art Bildschirmschoner von Monitorseite eingegriffen haben? Ich will den Prozess nicht stoppe, solange die HD...
<brunnen> ...scheinbar normal weiterarbeitet.
<brunnen> ok - wear ne dumme Frage - mit num-lock springt der Monitor wieder an
<jokrebel> ...ooo( was hat NUM-Lock mit dem Monitor zu tun ) ... egal nur laut gedacht ...
<testdr> das ist so eine Taste bei der der User denkt, die macht bestimmt nichts kaputt ...
<dadrc> jup
<LetoThe2nd> brunnen: das terminal hat auch ne art screensaver. kein grund zur unruhe.
<dadrc> Müsste DPMS gewesen sein
<brunnen> so, die letzten beiden zeilen betreffen: "update-initram-fs: generating..." und "Trigger für libreoffice common...", danach bin ich wieder auf dem Eingabe-Prompt. Wundert mich, dass nicht noch irgend eine Meldung ala: successful kommt. - Ist das ok?
<Speckschwarte> Jetzt bin ich hier gibtes hier support für Linux/Ubuntu?
<Speckschwarte> Ich habe problem mit der Grafikkarte.
<LetoThe2nd> Speckschwarte: hier gibt es support für Ubuntu und dessen offizielle Derivate. Es gibt keinen Anspruch darauf dass jemand helfen kann, da wir alles Freiwillige sind. Darüber hinaus werden alle anderen Theman nicht toleriert.
<Speckschwarte> Achso.
<Speckschwarte> Nur der Grafikkartenhersteller schickte mich doch zu euch (engl.;nicht erwähnt)
<brunnen> uff - geschafft. Ich hatte auch probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte und den Install-CDs. Jetzt steht wieder ein System unter Ubuntu-Desktop. Dank an alle, die ideen beigesteuert haben.
<Speckschwarte> Ich nutze ubuntumate gehört das hier hin?
<Speckschwarte> Oder muss ich wechseln?
<LetoThe2nd> Speckschwarte: Ubuntu Mate wird üblicherweise hier akzeptiert. Allerdings, wie immer: kein Anspruch auf Bearbeitung.
<Speckschwarte> Ich habe auch eine paralell Installation ubuntu Unity getauscht gnome Desktopumgebung.
<Speckschwarte> Ich habe eine XFX HD 6450 (2 Gigabyte) Grafikkarte.
<Speckschwarte> Wenn ich Ubuntu Unity Liveversion starte dann scheint erstmals alles in Ordnung.
<Speckschwarte> Wenn ich installiere, auch da ohne Probleme.
<Speckschwarte> Wenn die Installation beendet ist, und ich das erstemal den Desktop starte , grub erscheint u.s.w , dann gibt es Screennoise.
<Speckschwarte> Was kann ich da machen?
<jokrebel> was ist ein Bildschirmgeräusch?
<Speckschwarte> Schnee, das sieht bei mir so aus wie ein alter fernseher der kein Signal bekommt, eben Schnee bekannt.
<Speckschwarte> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/rauschenk1bjge7zl4.jpg
<Speckschwarte> Nach einem neustart z.B Reset oder magical syskeys REISUB, komme ich wieder herkömmlich in grub, Buchstaben kann ich in grub ohne probleme Lesen, und dann geht es wieder von vorne los.
<e-i-k-e> abend, wie kann ich ein bash script für alle dateien in einem ordner ausführen statt script.sh dateiname aufzurufen? habe schon kurz mit ls und umleitung über pipe probiert, aber das tut nicht so ganz was es soll
<LetoThe2nd> e-i-k-e: stichworte: find mit -exec, oder xargs
<e-i-k-e> LetoThe2nd: okay, ich gucke mal
<e-i-k-e> LetoThe2nd: okay, hat zumindest bei der ersten datei funktioniert die find an xargs weiterreicht. liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich von shell scripten bisher kaum einen plan habe und nur $1 als variable in dem "script" nutze das eigentlich nur eine aneinanderreihung von perl regex aufrufen ist. hast du ein weiteres stichwort
<jokrebel> Speckschwarte: Was für Grafikkarte? Welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop? Welcher Grafiktreiber in Verwendung?
<LetoThe2nd> e-i-k-e: ich müsste jetzt schlicht und ergreifend auch die doku und beispiele lesen - daher kann ich dir keins auf die schnelle nennen oder dir die arbeit abnehmen, sorry.
<e-i-k-e> LetoThe2nd: okay, dann suche ich weiter. habe ja jetzt den ersten ansatz. danke
<e-i-k-e> LetoThe2nd: xargs kanns ->        --max-args=max-args, -n max-args    DANKE
<LetoThe2nd> e-i-k-e: have fun
<new-ubuntu-user> mein ubuntu checkt den start nicht mehr :-)
<new-ubuntu-user> Kann mir jemand helfen, bei den scheiß?
<new-ubuntu-user> Hallo
<new-ubuntu-user> HALLO!!!
<k1l> ich kann mir unter der beschreibung gerade kein problem vorstellen
<new-ubuntu-user> KANN KEIN desktop sehen
<k1l> und rumschreien musst du auch nicht. das demotiviert die freiwilligen helfer nur dir zu helfen, wenn du so ein affentheater machst.
<ghostcube> ausserdem nich sone welle der entrüstung raushauen....
<new-ubuntu-user> schreien? komisch
<internet_> Hast du Probleme mit der Hardware?
<new-ubuntu-user> internet_?
<k1l> new-ubuntu-user: welches ubuntu genau? welches problem? gibt es fehlermeldungen? etc etc etc 
<new-ubuntu-user> internet bringt glaube ich mich jetzt auch nicht weiter
<new-ubuntu-user> Wie ubuntu ubuntu eben
<internet_> Ich dachte eventuell ist deine Hardware laut?
<new-ubuntu-user> Gibt es noch andere distros 
<new-ubuntu-user> laut? nein eher ruhig
<jokrebel> new-ubuntu-user: Ja, aber die sind kein Thema dieses Kanals.
<internet_> Ubuntumate, Linuxmint, Bodhi, Debian.
<ghostcube> jemand der nicht weiss dass es noch evtl. andere distros gibt frgat nicht nach distros 
<testdr> gibt es alles nicht im Internet1
<new-ubuntu-user> Hä, versteh ich nicht.
<k1l> nach eigenen angaben nutzt er kein ubuntu. jedenfalls war das eben vor dem mute in #ubuntu so
<jokrebel> Wenn ich einen Ubunturechner habe, der zwar viel läuft, meist aber nur per ssh erreichbar sein muss, gibt es dann eine einfache Möglichkeit, die GUI gar nicht erst zu starten (oder/und nachträglich zu beenden) um ressourcen zu sparen? Zu 99% wird die lokale GUI _nicht_ benötigt und auch per ssh wird nur manchmal auf grafische Programme zugegriffen.
<bekks> Du sparst an Resourcen ja auch nur den DM ein. Aber auch den kannst du Upstart abschalten.
<ppq> jokrebel, "text" als bootoption. X kannst du dann immer noch starten mit dem befehl startx
<ppq> da muss man nix mit upstart fummeln, zum glück
<jokrebel> ppq: Also in den Grub-Konfigurationen ein "text" mit rein? 
<ppq> jokrebel, in der /etc/default/grub sowas: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<jokrebel> gehen dann grafische Programme per "ssh -X <programm> trotzdem?
<jokrebel> oder muss ich da dann erst per ssh ein "startx" ausführen?
<ppq> du musst auf dem server kein x starten, um per ssh -X aufm client was auszuführen
<ppq> das ist doch gerade der witz daran. es wird der x-server des clients genutzt
<jokrebel> hört sich gut an. Der ssh-Server und das Netzwerk kommt auch ohne GUI hoch? ... aber die im Autostart von Unity hinterlegten Sachen bleiben wohl erstmal aus?
<ppq> beides richtig
<jokrebel> ppq: Und einfach "quiet splash" durch "text" ersetzen?
<ppq> ja. du kannst quiet und splash auch drinlassen, wenn du willst. tut ja nix zur sache
<bekks> jokrebel: Einfach hinzufügen, nicht ersetzen.
<ppq> wenn du eh nicht hinguckst wenn der hochfährt, ists ja wurst ob da meldungen und/oder splashscreens kommen
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich brauch aber kein "verberge mir bootmeldungen" ;-)
<bekks> jokrebel: Bisher bist du ganz gut damit ausgekommen ;) Zumal Du ohne Display sowieso keine Meldungen siehst.
<jokrebel> bekks: Der Rechner hat ein Display. Und ich schau nur selten hin, aber wenn, dann sind mir aussagekräftige Meldungen was grad passiert (zumindest an diesem Gerät) lieber als ein nichtssgendes "Ubuntu mit Lauflicht" ;-)
<jokrebel> also erster Teil hat geklappt. X fährt nicht mehr hoch einloggen per ssh klappt aber trotzdem. Da startet sich dann auch (wie gewünscht) gleich das byobu-terminal.
<jokrebel> zweiter Teil klappt aber nicht. Wenn ich mich lokal mit Name/Passwort einlogge (es öffnet sich auch da gleich byobu) wird ein startx abgelehnt mit der Meldung: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<bekks> Das darf nur root.
<jokrebel> Außerdem scheint nun auch die Bildschirmabdunklung/-deaktivierung nach ner Minute nicht mehr zu wirken.
<bekks> Weil das ein Unity-Feature ist :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Aber ich dachte sudo startx ist äußerst böse? Nun kenn ich mich nicht mehr aus.
<bekks> jokrebel: Der X Server läuft als root, und dort loggt man sich als User ein.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn ich aber per Grubeintrag "text" X gar nicht starten lasse? Dann als User einloggen - per sudo startx starten und dann wird aber nur der X-Server gestartet und ich komm dann zum DM um dort dann erst die GUI für den User zu öffnen?
<jokrebel> ah. Monitor dunkelt doch auch ab. Zwar nicht schon nach ner Minute wie für die GUI eingestellt, aber immerhin dann doch irgendwann nach mehreren Minuten.
<bekks> Das kann man im Menü des Monitors einstellen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Is n Laptop. Da hab ich kein Monitormenü
<jokrebel> aber nochmal zurück zu "startx" weil das mit dem Monitor ist ok so so lange der nicht dauerhaft an bleibt. Ob nun 1 Minute oder 10 is wurscht.
<jokrebel> Wie könnte ich jetzt (in den 1-2% der Fälle dass ich direkt davor sitze) doch die GUI hochfahren und anschließend auch wieder beenden?
<bekks> sudo startx
<bekks> ODer einfach ein sudo service lightdm start
<bekks> Was wahrscheinlich noch schöner ist :)
<jokrebel> und das ist nicht "böse" wie ich hörte?
<bekks> Nein, ist es nicht.
<jokrebel> ok - danke soweit. 
<jokrebel> bekks: "sudo service lightdm start" startet mir den Loginscreen und dort kann ich dann den User auswählen und anmelden.
<bekks> Ja, richtig.
<jokrebel> kann ich das aus der GUI heraus wieder korrekt beenden? Oder muss ich da dann halt innerhalb der GUI alles fertig machen und schließen, den User abmelden und dann den Displaymanger "abschießen"? Vermutlich mit "sudo service lightdm stop"?
<bekks> Ja, genau so.
<jokrebel> bekks: Sehr schön. Vielen Dank.
<BlackMage> was ist der Unterschied zwischen /sbin/ldconfig und /sbin/ldconfig.real ?
<Matombo> hi
<Matombo> ich brauch hilfe bei der samba datenfreigabe unter kubuntu
<Matombo> ich möchte einen ordner für windows rechner freigeben aber passwort geschützt
<Matombo> wenn ich aber im ordnereigenschafts menü unter freigabe die samba freigabe aktivere wird mir der ordner zwar unter windows angezeigt, allerdings kann ich nur darauf zugreifen wenn gastzugang aktiviert ist
<Matombo> wenn ich nur einen benutzer freigebe und dan desen benutzername und passwort unter windows eintippe komm ich trotzdem nicht rein
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-04
<internet_> Hallo
<internet_> Jemand da?
<Speckschwarte> Hallo
<stesind>          
<internet__> hallo Support
<internet__> Hallo
<Speckschwarte> Hallo welche Hobbys hat Mister Mark S. ?
<walsufnir> moin! irgendwelche grub2-spezialisten an bord? :)
<dadrc> einfach fragen, wird schon wer was wissen
<walsufnir> es geht sich um folgendes: ich habe unseren server, der seit ewigkeiten nicht neu gestartet habe, nach einem update... neugestartet. und nun bootet er nicht mehr. es kommt ein fallback in die busybox, er koenne das bootdevice nicht finden mit $uuid. wenn ich eine live-distro boote, hat sda1 aber definitiv diese uuid. 
<walsufnir> boot-repair habe ich ebenfalls eben ausgefuehrt, brachte aber leider ebenso wenig
<walsufnir> hier das log von pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9364880/
<walsufnir> vllt. noch eine info, die das ganze "versuesst": das ganze haengt an einem (eigentlich zum os hin) transparenten lsi hardware raid...
<dadrc> Ich würd als erstes versuchen, Grub komplett neu zu installieren
<dadrc> → 14.10 Live-CD nehmen, booten, chroot, sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<walsufnir> ah, ok. ich dachte mir, das boot-repair taete etwas aehnliches...
<dadrc> dann sudo grub-install <wo du willst>
<dadrc> walsufnir, das versucht nur, die Konfiguration zu fixen
<walsufnir> eigentlich bin ich ja kein freund dieser "ich mache dir alles automagisch"-tools, aber viel zeit habe ich leider aktuell nicht dafuer, also habe ich mich dafuer entschieden...
<dadrc> Hilft auch oft, das Ding ist schon ganz ok
<dadrc> Wenn Windows mal wieder beschließt, den MBR zu übernehmen, ist es zB genau das richtige Tool
<stevieh1> das hat ja bootrepair gemacht, oder? Sieht eigentlich alles gut aus
<dadrc> Config sieht sauber aus, joa. Daher mal Grub selber überprüfen, würd ich sagen
<walsufnir> steviehl, ja, sieht es! merkwürdig finde ich halt, dass grub meckert, es gaebe die uuid von sda1 nicht, aber wenn ich ein system boote, stimmt sie definitiv!
<stevieh1> hmm... wie kann so ein raid transparent zum grub sein? Geht das über das bios?
<walsufnir> ja, es hat sogar ein eigenes. also wir reden hier von einem "richtigen" hardware-raid-controller, kein software-mist
<walsufnir> zumindest dachte ich das bisher; )
<stevieh1> hehe ;-)
<stevieh1> ausserdem wusste ich gar nicht, dass grub auch schon auf uuid ebene arbeitet, ich dachte das geht erst beim kernel booten los, aber ich bin da nicht up to date.
<walsufnir> ach, fangen wir erst gar nicht an, ueber grub2 zu palavern... ich fand den "alten" immer super... :'(
<stevieh1> kannst du dem nicht sagen, der solls mal mit device probieren? 
<walsufnir> ah, du meinst, boote von /dev/sda1?
<walsufnir> habe ich schon versucht, tat auch nix
<walsufnir> ich habe auch schon die zeit geaendert, die er wartet, bis er bootet, brachte auch nix
<walsufnir> es ist zum maeusemelken
<walsufnir> ich schaue aber nachher mal, wenn er die live-dvd gebootet hat, welche module geladen sind. nicht, dass da doch was krudes fuer das raid fehlt...
<walsufnir> im initram-fs-kontext, also in dem fallback, habe ich natuerlich auch mal ls /dev gemacht und sah auch gar nicht meine /dev/sdaX-geraete :(
<stevieh1> walsufnir: aha, soviel zum thema transparent
<walsufnir> "sollte" :)
<walsufnir> daher schaue ich gleich mal, was mir lsmod sagt
<walsufnir> notfalls muss ich dann den treiber in die ramdisk einbacken...
<stevieh1> aber ist man bei dem nicht schon am grub vorbei? Fehlt dir da nicht eher root als boot?
<walsufnir> ja, das kann auch sein... ich frage mich halt, was die live-dvd anders macht als der grub nachher
<stevieh1> die hat halt nen kernel mit modulen, die den controller verstehen
<walsufnir> ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr mit dem booten bei linux beschaeftigt, tat ja bisher immer
<walsufnir> aber wenn ich doch schon auf 14.10 upgrade, gehe ich doch davon aus, dass dieser mit dabei ist?
<walsufnir> hmm, ich flitze nochmal in den serverraum...
<dadrc> Auf Servern würd ich ja eigentlich bei LTS bleiben
<walsufnir> moment: die hardare ist ein server, der anwendungszweck nicht ;)
<dadrc> k
<stevieh1> manchmal ändern sich so sachen auch und module fliegen raus, ob bug oder feature
<Speckschwarte> Hallo
<Speckschwarte> Funktioniert ubuntu auf rasberypi?
<LetoThe2nd> Speckschwarte: nein, da ubuntu armv7 voraussetzt, der raspi nur armv6 hat.
<LetoThe2nd> Speckschwarte: wäre sehr einfach zu ergooglen gewesen. ich weise dich noch mal drauf hin, du bist schon wieder hart an der grenze mit den heutigen posts.
<Speckschwarte> Welche Hobby hat Mister Mark S.?
<Luyin> moin, ich hab anscheinend ein problem mit light-locker. ich habe xfce und cinnamon (aus ppa) parallel installiert, möglicherweise liegt es daran. wenn ich meinen bildschirm sperre und danach die klappe schließe, der laptop also in standby fährt, werde ich danach zwar von einem lockscreen begrüßt, kann allerdings mein pw nicht eingeben. ich musste übers VT den pc neustarten. ich dachte, dass ich evtl. zwei locking-inst
<Luyin> anzen installiert hätte, aber dem ist nicht so. wie könnte ich das nun verhindern?
<walsufnir> soooo, kurzes update: das gebootete 14.10 hatte den treiber megaraid_sas geladen und obendrein tauchten die sda-partitionen in dmesg erst auf, als das modul geladen wurde... :(
<walsufnir> da bringt dann grub neu installieren leider auch nichts... denke ich.
<walsufnir> die frage, die ich mir stelle ist: was macht diese zeile: /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-25-generic root=UUID=707aa2e5-ffd4-4336-a41a-a04b224a8f99 ro  quiet splash
<walsufnir> irgendwie muss ja der treiber geladen werden, damit die uuid ueberhaupt erst auftaucht
<Luyin> das sind meine einstellungen: http://pastebin.com/DLy9Hurq
<dadrc> walsufnir, hast du den megaraid-treiber im initrd?
<walsufnir> dadrc, ich denke nicht :) ohne jetzt groß googlen zu muessen: was muss ich dafuer noch mal alles tun? das ist bei mir schon ein weilchen her...
<walsufnir> ist es ueberhaupt noch initrd oder initramfs?
<dadrc> walsufnir, initramfs, stimmt schon
<walsufnir> also was ich ja nett faende waere ja, einfach den treiber in verzeichnis legen, "update-ramfs" oder sowas und fertig ist die laube. aber so einfach ist es nicht, oder?
<dadrc> im grunde schon
<dadrc> Gibt eine Config in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules 
<dadrc> Da rein, update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
<walsufnir> hmm, das klingt ja gut :)
<walsufnir> uebrigens bin ich eben schon am chroot gescheitert :( 
<walsufnir> ich bekam eine menge fehler, as ich apt-get machen wollte, hatte aber auch nicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD gelesen...
<walsufnir> also eigentlich muesste ich nur die dateisysteme richtig mounten, rein chrooten, /etc/initramfs-tools/modules editieren und update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r) aufrufen und fertig? :)
<dadrc> ja
<walsufnir> das klingt ja cool einfach... ;) schon mal vielen dank fuer die hilfe bisher!
<dadrc> Nicht garantiert, dass das Problem löst, aber dann wäre zumindest der Treiber von Anfang an verfügbar, das klingt für mich nach einer ganz brauchbaren Idee
<walsufnir> nein, klar! aber ich hatte mich schon lange nicht mehr mit booten beschaeftigt und ihr habt schon gut geholfen bisher :) und es klingt bisher zumindest richtig, was wir vorhaben :)
<Luyin> moin, ich hab anscheinend ein problem mit light-locker. ich habe xfce und cinnamon (aus ppa) installiert. wenn ich meinen bildschirm sperre und danach die klappe schließe, der laptop also in standby fährt, werde ich danach zwar von einem lockscreen begrüßt, kann allerdings mein pw nicht eingeben. ich musste übers VT den pc neustarten. ich dachte  ich hätte zwei locking-instanzen hätte, aber dem ist nicht so. wie könnte 
<Luyin> ich das nun verhindern? meine einstellungen: http://pastebin.com/DLy9Hurq
<moddd778> suche linux student, möchte gerne linux lernen gegen bischen bezahlung
<moddd778> es ginge um it-sicherheit
<LetoThe2nd> moddd778: vielleicht eher im forum auf ubuntuusers.de oder in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<rubberduck> moddd778: query?
<_pingu> kann mir mal jemand bei der druckereinrichtung helfen? beim versuch eine testpage unter kub 12.04 zu drucken tut sich nix
<dadrc> wasn das für ein drucker?
<_pingu> oh, jetzt geths
<walsufnir> ;)
<walsufnir> und weg... :(
<walsufnir> so, als rueckmeldung: es war der megaraid_sas-treiber, der das booten verhinderte
<walsufnir> vielen dank :)
<dadrc> Der Treiber oder das Fehlen des Treibers?
<walsufnir> das fehlen des selbigen
<walsufnir> kaum war er geladen, wurde /dev/sda populiert und der bootprozess konnte weiter gehen
<dadrc> Sehr gut
<walsufnir> das bauen der neuen initrd ging flugs vonstatten
<dadrc> Joa, das dauert auf 'nem modernen Rechner nicht lange
<walsufnir> ich werde gleich erstmal schauen, wieso das ding ueberhaupt mal gebootet hatte
<walsufnir> die kraft der 8 kerne :)
<dadrc> Eventuell war der Treiber irgendwann früher mal im Kernel drin
<dadrc> Wenn du schon länger keinen Reboot mehr gemacht hast
<walsufnir> ist ja im kernel. nur nicht in der initrd
<dadrc> Ne, ist ein Modul
<walsufnir> achso, du meinst fest eingebaut... hmm
<dadrc> Kann geladen werden, aber man kann das Modul ja auch direkt in den Kernel packen
<walsufnir> aber ich brauche das doch in der initrd, um ueberhaupt den eigentlichen kernel laden zu koennen, oder? 
<geser> ne, der Kernel wird vom grub geladen, du brauchst es in der initrd damit der kernel das rootfs sieht/mounten kann
<g0twig> hez
<g0twig> Hab hier ne gt 750m mit primus wie kann ich die unter ubuntu 14.04 nutzen
<g0twig> nvidia-prime und nvidia-313 ist instaliert
<g0twig> nvidia-settings sagt prime is it supported no
<BlackMage> g0twig: wird der nvidia-Treiber auch benutzt?
<g0twig> BlackMage: keine ahnung
<BlackMage> g0twig: paste mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<g0twig> [    26.810]  X.Org X Server 1.15.1 Release Date: 2014-04-13 [    26.810] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 [    26.810] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-61-generic x86_64 Ubuntu [    26.810] Current Operating System: Linux Al 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:53:56 UTC 2014 x86_64 [    26.810] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.0-40-generic root=UUID=36be1afb-bd4e-4aa3-829d-6c0c93654afe ro quiet splash vt.
<g0twig> sry
<g0twig> pastebin
<g0twig> hier der paste http://www.fpaste.org/156705/41771744/
<BlackMage> g0twig: da wird nur ein intel Grafikchip erkannt
 * jokrebel sieht da nichts von nvidia
<jokrebel> war da nicht was mit bumblebee oder so?
<Shadow_x23> Abend kann mir jamand sagen wie man in firefox 34 suchmaschienen entfernen kann ?
<jokrebel> Shadow_x23: Einstellungen - Suche - Haken entfernen reicht Dir nicht?
<Satorisanja> Hallo wie kann ich kaputte Pakete reparieren, die mit dem Programm i-nex zusammen hängen?
<Shadow_x23> jokrebel,  ich meinte sie komplett zu deinsterlieren
<BlackMage> Shadow_x23: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Suchfeld
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Ich glaub das passt für die aktuelle Version nicht mehr.
<Shadow_x23> ja passt leider nicht mehr sonst hätte ich nicht mehr gefragt :-)
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, kennt einer von Euch einen DSM Support-Channel?
<lorenzo_> Hey Leute, ich habe meine Frage mal hier (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255358) gepostet, da sie zimelich lang ist. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.
<DerProfessor> Was ist mit dem Bot? Oder klappt es nicht weil es eingeklammert ist?
<DerProfessor> http://klammtv.isedi.de/viewcam.php?remote=1&kid=112487
<DerProfessor> Ne es klappt Gar nicht 
<lorenzo_> Was meinst du? Bei mir gehen die Links wenns das ist
<DerProfessor> Hier gibt (oder gab) es ein Bot das bei Links inner geschrieben hat was es fuer eine Seite ist u.s.w. wenn man einen Link gepostet hat 
<Fuchs> kubine, die ist, wie ueblich, mal wieder weg. 
<ppq> kubine ist gerade nicht da
<lorenzo_> Achso, naja ich nutze quassel, da werden thumbnails angezeigt wenn man über die links hovert
<ppq> huch, ein Fuchs 
<Fuchs> ppq: seltener Anblick die Tage, ich weiss (aber ich hatte mich ja auch abgemeldet) 
 * rubberduck flüchtet!
<muck> Guten Nabend
<DerProfessor> Guten Abend muck 
<DerProfessor> Na dann ist das aber kein Stabiles Bot 
 * DerProfessor test 
<DerProfessor> Hm...
<muck> ich wuerde auf meinem netbook gerne ein crunchbang linux installieren, aufgrund der besseren Geschwindigkeit. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage wie (sicher) ist Crunchbang noch? auf der hompage sind die letzten news aus 2013
<embik> muck: ich will kein Spielverderber sein, aber was hat Ubuntu mit Crunchbang zu schaffen? :x
<DerProfessor> Genau 
<lorenzo_> Naja es basiert beides auf Debian :$
<muck> hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun. aber es koennte ja die moeglichkeit bestehen, das jemand hier ist, der dazu trotzdem etwas sagen koennte
<muck> bzw. sich auskennt
<embik> ich weiß nur dass die Community sehr aktiv ist und das ganze ja letztendlich nur Debian mit ein paar Skripten ist
<embik> also geh ich davon aus dass es da keine Probleme gibt
<Satorisanja> i-nex ist doch sowas wie cpu z, oder?
<Satorisanja> Weil ich möchte wissen welchen RAM Speicher ich hab.
<koegs> Satorisanja: da reicht auch "sudo lshw -C memory "
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systeminformationen_ermitteln
<Satorisanja> danke koegs
<rubberduck> dmidecode hilft bisweilen auch
<Satorisanja> Danke ich probiere das mit dem hw sudo. 
<jokrebel> embik: Falsch ausgegangenn - hier ist Support ausschließlich für Ubuntu-Probleme. Wenn dann kannst Du das höchstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic versuchen.
<Satorisanja> das verstehe ich nicht. ich paste binne das mal. augenblick.
<embik> jokrebel: wie meinen? hab ich das nicht irgendwie indirekt gesagt?
<jokrebel> embik: sorry sollte natürlich an muck gehn
<Satorisanja> http://pastebin.com/jTwcK4Gm
<embik> jokrebel: kein ding :D
<Satorisanja> s.o.  RAM UNGEFORDERT???
<Satorisanja> laut der Aussage habe ich 1GB RAM.
<Satorisanja> Aber die anderen BAnks haben noch 256 MB.
<Satorisanja> Warum werden die nicht angerechnet?
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Was sagt den das BIOS dazu? Und was steht in top?
<Satorisanja> Jetzt hab ichs DDR2 ist der Speicher Größe 1GB.
<Satorisanja> top?
<Satorisanja> sudo top oder was?
<jokrebel> wieso sudo?
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/top
<Satorisanja> 960576k total 829224k used 131352 k free 16080 buffers mem. das sagt top
<Satorisanja> Tasks 152 total, 2 running, 150 sleeping, 0 stopped, 1 zombie
<Satorisanja> Alles in Allem müßte ich nur den 1 GB Riegel, gegen einen 4 GB Riegel austauschen.
<Satorisanja> oder sehe ich das falsch?
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Naja - du hast wohl nur 1 Giga
<Satorisanja> richtig. ich möchte aber 4 Giga haben.
<Satorisanja> die Frage ist jetzt: Hält das Motherboard das aus?
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Dann musst Du abklären wie viele Bänke noch frei sind und was für Kombinationen möglich sind. Und/oder was die maximale Größe pro Bank für Dein Gerät ist. Hat aber herzlich wenig mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Das sagt Dir in der Regel das Handbuch des Motherboards.
<Satorisanja> Alles klar bis später
<lukas123> Ich würde gern Dokumente mit meiner Digitalkamera fotografieren und dann in brauchebare PDFs oder PNGs umwandeln (Trepezkorrektur, Zuschneiden, ...). Wie nennt man solche Software? Wie kann ich dies recherchieren?
<bekks> In PDF umwandeln nennt man OCR, als Grafik nennt man "Speichern unter" :)
<lukas123> bekks, das sind schon gute Hinweise. :P. Ich dachte eher an ein Schlagwort wie "linux digital camera document scanner" oder so, nach dem ich gut suchen kann.
<lukas123> Mir fällt es schwer, die passende Suchanfrage zu stellen.
<bekks> "linux ocr"
<lukas123> bekks, dann kommt meistens Tesseract heraus. Aber Tesseract macht ja die Texterkennung und nicht die Trapezkorrektur, die Rauschreduktion und den Export als PDF.
<bekks> GEnau.
<bekks> Tessaract erkennt Text. Das ist der Sinn von OCR.
<bekks> Das was du da sonst beschreibst, sind Dinge die eine Grafikbearbeitung tut.
<lukas123> Die Dinge kann ich manuell mit Gimp durchführen. Das ist mir klar.
<bekks> Entweder willst Du Grafikbearbeitung oder Texterkennung machen.
<lukas123> Es gibt jede Menge Apps für Android, die das können (z.B. CamScanner), aber eben nicht für Linux ohne Smartphone
<lukas123> Ich glaube ich habe etwas. Danke trotzdem. http://scantailor.org/
<bekks> PDF ist an sich auch ein Textformat, in dem man - ähnlich wie in einer Textbearbeitung a la libreoffice - auch Grafiken speichern kann.
<bekks> Daher spuckt Dir Tessaract z.B. auch ein Text-PDF aus, iirc.
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-05
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<Satorisanja> ich habe den ubuntu 2D und zack hab ich 50 Aktualisierungen
<Satorisanja> Aber es klappt nicht.
<toktok9> Guten Morgen, ich benötige kurz Hilfe bei der Einrichtung von Java. Ich muss beruflich leider ein Webinterface mit einem Java Applet benutzen. Leider funktioniert das nicht. Jeder Browser faselt was, dass das Plugin nicht installiert ist. Ich habe bisher openjdk-7-jre und icedtea-7-plugin installiert. Selbst nach diversen Neustarts funktioniert das aber nicht. Ausserdem kommt beim Systemstart eine Fehlermeldung ohne großartige Aussage. (S
<toktok9> ystemfehler, wollen Sie einen Bericht senden ...) Wie kann ich herausfinden an was es liegt bzw. die Sache beheben?
<toktok9> Funktioniert aber hat das Java Applet auf der vorhergehenden Ubuntuinstallation schon.
<bullgard4> toktok9: " Wie kann ich herausfinden an was es liegt…" Indem Du die Fehlerlogs liest. Und dann entsprechend handelst. "Ohne großartige Aussage" ist nichtssagend. Wenn Du sie nicht versatehst, dann poste sie hier ganz genau im Wortlaut. Vielleicht kann Dir dann jemand helfen.
<bullgard4> -a
<bullgard4> Du hast noch nicht einmal Deine Ubuntu-Version mitgeteilt.
<toktok9> bullgard4, In welchen Logs kann ich dazu was finden?
<toktok9> 14.10 Ubuntu Gnome
<bullgard4> In /var/log/syslog
<toktok9> In der Fehlermeldung steht wirklich nur "Systemfehler" als Überschrift und "Möchten Sie den Bericht Senden" Mehr steht da nicht. Keine Codes Pfade oder ähnliches.
<bullgard4> bzw. in /var/log/syslog.1 (je nach zeitpunkt)
<bullgard4> toktok9: Und was hast Du auf die Frage:"Möchten Sie den Bericht Senden" geantwortet?
<toktok9> Da gibts nur Abbrechen oder Senden
<toktok9> hab beides schon gemacht
<toktok9> in der Syslog steht nichts bzgl. java drin
<bullgard4> toktok9: Das hast Du richtig gemacht.
<koegs> toktok9: was sagt denn dein browser in about:plugins?
<toktok9> about:plugins sagt nicht viel, es sind nur sehr wenige plugins installiert (4) keines davon hat mit java zu tun
<bullgard4> Die Fehlermeldung: "Systemfehler. Möchten Sie den Bericht Senden?" kommt nur dann, wenn Ubuntu mit seinem eigenen Default-Fehleranalysesystem nichts Genaueres sagen kann. In diesem Fall hast Du keine guten Karten. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, daß Ubuntu 14.10 nicht ausgereift ist.
<bullgard4> Aus diesem Grund verwende ich noch kein ubuntu 14.10. Du warst zu mutig. 
<toktok9> na toll
<toktok9> das heist soviel wie die arbeit war umsonst?
<bullgard4> Ich empfehle Dir,3 Befehle in dieser Reihenfolge auszuführen: # apt-get clean; #apt-get update; #upt-get dist-upgrade. Dann den Rechner rebooten. Was für eine genaue Fehlermeldung erhältst Du dann?
<koegs> toktok9: kannst du mal bitte ein "dpkg -l | grep -i java" nopasten?
<bullgard4> toktok9: Welche Arbeit?
<toktok9> http://nopaste.info/670a558b8f.html
<koegs> toktok9: ansonsten kannst du auch mal diese seite durcharbeiten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps#Java-Plugin-fuer-Browser-aktivieren
<toktok9> naja, die arbeit das system für mich einzurichten, dauert immer lange bis alles läuft wie es soll :D
<toktok9> wenn ich das oracle java installiere, bräuchte ich dann auch irgend ein plugin? oder ist das dann dabei? ich finde nämlich im moment beim lesen nichts zu nem plugin
<koegs> brauchst du wirklich das oracle java paket?
<koegs> inzwischen gilt nämlich eher das OpenJDK als Referenz
<toktok9> brauchen nein, ich hätts jetzt einfach mal getestet ob sich was tut
<innerand> Moin, ich will nachtraeglich eine boot partition erstellen. Also ext2 Partition erstellen, files von /boot dorhin kopieren, in fstab nach /boot mounten und den mbr neu schreiben (grub-install). Hab ich was wichtiges vergessen? 
<toktok9> koegs, bullgard4, ich hab jetzt mal die Installation nach Wikianleitung von Oracle Java gemacht mit den Plugin Sachen, und siehe da, es funktioniert
<toktok9> trotzdem danke für eure tipps :)
<bullgard4> innerand: Die Dateien entsprechend  System.map-3.2.0-4-amd64, │ config-3.2.0-4-amd64,  initrd.img-3.2.0-4-amd64,  vmlinuz-3.2.0-4-amd64 sollten vorhanden sein.
<innerand> ja, die sind da. 
<bullgard4> Dann setze bitte Dein Werk fort wie Du es umrissen hast.
<innerand> k, ty
<bullgard4> toktok9: Schön, daß Du weitergekommen bist!
<innerand> laesst sich so eine ubuntu installation eigentlich auf file-ebene kopieren? 
<innerand> Geht darum an der Partition zu drehen und das FS zu wechseln
<ppq> ja, das geht
<ppq> aber nur offline
<ppq> also: live-cd
<innerand> k, /proc /sys und /dev kann ich mir sparen, oder?
<ppq> deshalb ja offline. die sind dann leer, da nicht eingehängt
<innerand> k
<ppq> einfach das komplette dateisystem kopieren. am besten mit sudo cp -a
<ppq> oder einem äquivalenten rsync-befehl
<innerand> k 
<ppq> dann gibts zwischendurch mehr informationen, wie weit er ist
<innerand> anschliesend noch die fstab an das neue  fs anpassen, ggf uuid updaten. sonst auch noch was? 
<ppq> ne, das wars sonst
<innerand> k, perfekt. danke dir. 
<ppq> im schlimmsten fall musst du den bootloader neu machen, aber das ist ja auch schnell erledigt
<ppq> (siehe wiki)
<innerand> wird denke ich nicht noetig sein, da ich den grad in /boot gerade in eine eigene partition gelegt hab
<_pingu> Wie kann ich einen downgrade auf einen 3.2 kernel machen? ich habe unter 12.04 einen 3.8er ausprobiert, aber dafür ist meine hardware zu langsam. Ich habe sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-57-generic probiert, aber das allein scheint noch nicht zu reichen. der 3.8er ist nach wie vor aktiv
<rubberduck> _pingu: wie kann die HW zu lahm für einen Kernel sein? Wenn hast du eher zu wenig Ram
<_pingu> rubberduck: vorher konnte mein rechner videos flüssig videos abspielen. jetzt ruckelt er dauernt. 
<rubberduck> _pingu: du glaub verwechselst da was.
<k1l> _pingu: mach mal: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<k1l> was für ne kiste ist das denn?
<rubberduck> der Kernel hat vergleichsweise wenig mit der Videobeschleunigung des X-Servers zu tun - nur beim Videomodus-Umschalten bzw. Speicherzugriff.
<_pingu> k1l: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/44014d4c2cd02a9f5d5d
<_pingu> k1l: kub 12.04. beantwortet das deine frage?
<k1l> und die hardware?
<rubberduck> _pingu: magst mal mit einer 14.04 live-dvd testen?
<k1l> _pingu: wenn du linux-image-generic-lts-raring deinstallierst sollte der 3.8er kernel wieder weg gehen.
<rubberduck> ich glaub nämlich dass kernel <-> X-server nimmer so gut miteinander reden.
<k1l> _pingu: das solltest du aber eh so ode rso machen, da der 3,8er kernel aus raring nicht mehr supported ist.
<_pingu> k1l: ok, ich probier das mal
<_pingu> k1l: mache gerad mal nen neustart. bis gleich
<walsufnir> ich denke, auch nicht, dass es der kernel ist, aber es koennte mit ihm zusammenhaengen, wenn der treiber mit dem kernel nicht zusammenspielt
<_pingu> k1l: das hat funktioniert, aber leider ruckelt es nach wie vor. Ich habe die hier beschriebenen kommandos gefeuert: https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/#ubuntu-precise-1204-lts-64-bit  eine idde,w as davon das ruckeln verursachen könnte und wie ich das wieder rückgängig machen kann?
<_pingu> k1l: noch da?
<k1l> also nutzt du docker?
<k1l> also du musst jetzt natürlich wieder den xorg stack von raring auch entfernen: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring
<_pingu> k1l: ich habs docker wieder entfernt. versuche schritt für schritt alles rückgänngig zu machen, bis der rechner wieder ruckelfrei läuft wie vorher. 
<_pingu> remove läuft. Ich starte dann gleich nochmal neu.
<_pingu> k1l: bin dann gleich wieder zurück. mind. um mich zu bedanken. 
<_pingu_> k1l:  nach dem neustart kommt nun kein login fenster mehr. der bildschirm bleibt schwarz
<k1l> wie ist der videotreiber installiert worden? aus den ubuntu quellen?
<walsufnir> was sagt /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<walsufnir> bzw. was hast du ueberhaupt fuer hardware drin?
<_pingu_> k1l: kann ich dir nicht sagen. ich bin nach der docker anleitung vorgeganegn die ich gepostet habe. wenn man dort ein stück hoch scrollt, siehtr man, dass ein repo hinzugefügt wird.
<_pingu_> walsufnir: meint du mich? ich hab gerad kein command promt um das nachzuschauen
<k1l> _pingu_: docker? ich rede von deiner kiste die da läuft? das hat mit docker estmal nichts zu tun
<_pingu_> k1l: die ist aus den ubuntu quellen installiert
<walsufnir> _pingu_: ja, ich meine dich. ok, kein gdm/lightdm, was auch immer. was passiert, wenn du beim "schwarzen bildschirm" strg+alt+f1 drueckst?
<_pingu_> walsufnir: nix
<_pingu_> ich hab auch ne kub 12.04 cd da, wenn uns das weiter hilft
<_pingu_> wie komm ich den jetzt an ein terminal um mir das log anzuschauen?
<walsufnir> kannst du beim booten einen recovery-mode auswaehlen?
<_pingu_> walsufnir: moment
<innerand> weiß jemand wie ich mir die aktiven Mount-Optionen einer btrfs partition bzw. eines subvolumen davon anzeigen lassen kann?
<walsufnir> bzw. was passiert, wenn du einen alten kernel bootest?
<_pingu_> walsufnir: ja. 
<_pingu_> walsufnir: sehe nun das wiederherstellungsmenü
<_pingu_> walsufnir: was soll ich wählen?
<walsufnir> oh. ich wollte nur wissen, ob du ueberhaupt noch aeltere eintraege siehst. kannst du mal einen alten kernel booten? also neustarten und dann einen alten kernel aus der liste auswaehlen
<walsufnir> du hast ja offenbar noch alte kernel auf dem system
<_pingu_> walsufnir: bin dabei
<walsufnir> also ich bleibe dabei: ich gehe davon aus, dass du einen proprietaeren grafiktreiber drauf hast (hattest), der mit dem neuen kernel nicht funktioniert. daher fallback auf vesa-treiber
<_pingu_> walsufnir: habe den vorletzten im normalen modus gestartet und sehe nun das kubuntu zeichen, aber es geht nicht weiter
<walsufnir> naja, lass ihm mal was zeit. blinkt die hdd-lampe noch?
<_pingu_> walsufnir: die flackert ab und an noch. ich hol mir dann gerad mal nen tee
<_pingu_> walsufnir: es tutu sich nix. unter dem kub bild ist auch eine ladeblaken, der noch nichtmal begonnen hat
<_pingu_> walsufnir: ich könnte im recovery mode ein terminal starten wenn uns das weiter hilft. vor dem problem habe ich  apt-get remove xserver-xorg-lts-raring gefeuert
<walsufnir> ja. starte mal eine root-shell per recovery, das ist immer gut
<_pingu_> walsufnir: so. habe nun eine root shell gestartet. /var/log/Xorg.0.log zeigt am ende nix auffäliges: terminated successfully
<walsufnir> mach mal cat Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<walsufnir> oder "cat Xorg.0.log.old | grep EE"
<walsufnir> natuerlich ohne die ""
<_pingu_> walsufnir: da kommt: (NI) not implemented und: Failed to load module "nvidia" module does not exist
<walsufnir> aha!
<walsufnir> da haben wir doch den fehler
<walsufnir> wie ich vermutete, liegt es am treiber
<walsufnir> mach bitte mal ein "lspci"
<_pingu_> walsufnir: naja, im weiteren log sthet, dass stattdessen nouveau genommen wird
<walsufnir> ja, das ist das opensource-pendant
<walsufnir> was sagt lspci
<walsufnir> ?
<_pingu_> walsufnir: worauf soll ich bei de ausgabe achten?
<walsufnir> lspci | grep -i vga 
<walsufnir> :)
<_pingu_> walsufnir: VGA compatible controller ...
<walsufnir> da muesste doch was stehen von nvidia? ich moechte ja nur wissen, mit welcher gpu wir es hier zu tun haben
<_pingu_> walsufnir: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA corporation g92 geforce 9800 gt rea2
<_pingu_> walsufnir: sorry, musst mich gerad neu hie einloggen..
<walsufnir> hmm, ok. damit kann man ja erstmal was anfangen
<walsufnir> also wir wissen, dass was bogus mim xserver ist und dass es wohl mit dem treiber zusammenhaengt und die gpu kennen wir auch
<_pingu_> walsufnir: dpkg --get-selections | grep -i xserver zeigt mir an, das xserver-xorg deinstalliert ist
<walsufnir> kannst du bitte nochmal einen alten kernel laden, aber erstmal nur mit den pfeiltasten auswaehlen und wenn du ihn markiert hast, bitte mal "e" druecken und die zeile finden, wo "splash" auftaucht und das "splash" loeschen? dann kannst du beim booten mitlesen, was passiert
<walsufnir> ?!
<walsufnir> ok, dann apt-get install xserver-xorg :D
<_pingu_> walsufnir: dann bekomm ich: es wird keine sperre für schreibgeschützte sperrdatei ... schreiben nach .. nicht möglich de paketliste oder die statusdatei konnte nicht eigelesen oder geöffnet werden
<walsufnir> mach bitte mal mount -o remount,rw /
<walsufnir> dann solltest du auch wieder schreibrechte haben
<_pingu_> walsufnir: jetzt kommt paket xserver-org kann nicht gefunden werden
<_pingu_> walsufnir: sorry, hatte mich nur vertippt
<_pingu_> walsufnir: er kann einige archive nicht finden und apt-get update geht leider nicht, weill anscheinend gerad kein internet zugang besteht
<walsufnir> kein internet?!
<walsufnir> ping 8.8.8.8 geht nicht?
<walsufnir> moment, hast du etwa internet per wlan?
<_pingu_> walsufnir: wlan
<_pingu_> walsufnir: ich hab aber die cd da. hilft uns das weiter?
<walsufnir> ja, das dachte ich mir. die support-hoelle... sorry, aber das musste ich mal kurz sagen. dieser ganze mist von wegen "ich habe erst netzwerk, wenn man sich anmeldet oder X laeuft" geht mir gehoering auf die duese!
<_pingu_> walsufnir: mir auch
<_pingu_> walsufnir: hab jetzt mal die cd eingelegt, aber die pakete werden dort  nicht automatisch gesucht, wie es scheint
<walsufnir> also, ich bin nur noch 5 minuten da, dann muss ich in den feierabend und mein weibchen bespassen, aber um es mal kurz zu machen: bitte versuch mal, dein internet per kabel ans laufen zu kriegen. und zwar so, dass es auch im terminal laeuft. wenn du einen dhcp-server laufen hast, dann dhclient eth0 oder wie auch immer dein geraet heisst. sollte dns nicht gehen (also namensaufloesung), dann editier bitte /etc/resolv.conf und fuege dort "nameserver 
<walsufnir> 8.8.8.8" ein
<walsufnir> nein, weil in deiner /etc/apt/sources.list garantiert die cd nicht als quelle auftaucht...
<_pingu_> walsufnir: ok, dann mal danke soweit. mach jetzt auch erstmal schluss
<walsufnir> ok, trotzdem schoenes wochenende!
<_pingu_> walsufnir: dir auch
<Passer_> Hallo, Frage zu Ubuntu + Drucker: Wenn man einen Drucker via USB mit der FritzBox verbindet, funktioniert das Drucken problemlos. Leider aber das Scannen nicht.
<Passer_> Gibts hier eine Lösung?
<Passer_> Wenn nein: Funktionieren dann WLAN-Drucker?
 * Rochvellon hat hier einen hp oj 6700 per wlan angebunden
<Rochvellon> wie ich lese, ist es wohl nötig, auf der fritz sane zu installieren und zu konfigurieren
<user23> i can login on my kub 12.04, but than i get a black screen. from here i can start a terminal. Xorg.log does not show any special. today i did a kernel upgrade to 3.8, together with a xserver upgrade. i removed both again ans reinstalled xserver-xorg
<user23> would anybody help, please
<zy3pD3> mal so ne frage: ist jetzt 0.0.0.0 oder 127.0.0.1 schneller?
<user23> ich kann mich auf meiner kub 12.04 maschine einloggen, aber der desktop wird nicht angezeigt. der bildschirm ist schwARZ
<user23> ich kann mich auf meiner kub 12.04 maschine einloggen, aber der desktop wird nicht angezeigt. der bildschirm ist schwarz. ein terminal öffnen geht
<owald> test
<stevieh> weg isser
<owald> hier ist ehemals user23. musste mich neu anmelden. hat in der zwischenzeit jemand geantrwortet?
<stevieh> owald: nein :-)
<owald> stevieh:  .-(
<stevieh> am ehesten mal in die .xsession-errors in deinem Home Verzeichnis schauen.
<owald> stevieh: ok
<stevieh> btw. wie kannst du ein Terminal öffnen, wenn du keinen Desktp siehst? Ctrl-Alt T?
<owald> stevieh: ja
<owald> bzw Ctrl+Alt+F1
<stevieh> halt, das ist kein Terminal
<stevieh> das ist die Konsole
<stevieh> und das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied :-)
<owald> stevieh: ok. :-)
<owald> die datei zeigt nix was mir weiterhilft. ein paar einträge fallen auf: stevieh qdbusConnection session d-bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may disbehave
<stevieh> bei Ctrl-Alt F7 hast du einen Schwarzen Bildschirm mit nem Mauszeiger?
<owald> stevieh: ja
<stevieh> ist das nur für den Benutzer? Leg mal einen neuen an, ob da das verhalten gleich ist
<owald> stevieh: wie mach ich das am schnellsten?
<owald> stevieh: user ist nun angelegt. fahre gerad neu hoch
<owald> stevieh: verhalten und logeinträge sind dieselben
<stevieh> hmm... dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter
<owald> stevieh: mist. wann trifft man den hier am ehesten jemand der weiter weiß?
<owald> stevieh: aber danke soweit
<LupusE> g'nabend
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-06
<acid_> guten morgen miteinander :-)
<acid_> keiner da... 
<acid_> ok cya
<arthur__> whois arthur
 * arthur__ is brushing teeth
<Rochvellon> hm, ich möchte den ordner /media/user in /home/user/media mappen. dazu habe ich in fstab /odner1 /ordner2 none bind  0 0 eingetragen, jedoch kann ich nicht darauf zugreifen. auch wenn ich manuell nochmal den besitzer der ordner ändere, so kann ich trotzdem nicht auf den inhalt über /ordner2 zugreifen. any ideas?
<Rochvellon> hm, mount zeigt an, dass /ordner1 on /ordner2 per rw,bind eingebunden ist
<koelner> Rochvellon: Eine einfache sysmbolische Verknüpfung sollte doch ausreivehn. Oder?
<Rochvellon> nicht wirklich, koelner
<koelner> Rochvellon: Und was fehlt Dir?
<Rochvellon> dass isch bspw. über freigaben nicht auf den verknüpften inhalt zugreifen kann
<basti> Rochvellon, followsymlinks = yes
<bekks> basti: Was genau soll das bei mount bringen?
<basti> dachte, es geht um probleme bei freigaben
<basti> dann nicht. sorry
<grim789234> hi ho kann ich euch hier irgendwo ne interface config posten?
<grim789234> irgendwas stimmt da nicht
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ zB
<grim789234>  1
<grim789234>  2
<grim789234>  3
<grim789234>  4
<grim789234>  5
<grim789234>  6
<grim789234>  7
<grim789234>  8
<grim789234>  9
<grim789234> 10
<grim789234> 11
<grim789234> 	
<grim789234> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<grim789234> auto lo
<grim789234> iface lo inet loopback
<grim789234> ## Ethernet Schnittstelle 0
<grim789234> #auto eth0
<dadrc> dude.
<grim789234> # Beim Bootvorgang automatisch starten
<grim789234> #iface eth0 inet static
<dadrc> mach mal nicht.
<grim789234> #    address 192.168.0.4
<grim789234> #    netmask 255.255.255.0
<grim789234> #    gateway 192.168.0.1
<grim789234> #    dns 192.168.0.1
<grim789234> upsxD
<dadrc> warum link ich dir denn einen pastebin?
<grim789234> ja ich sagte ja grade ups xD
<grim789234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9397659/
<grim789234> so sollte das aussehen
<grim789234> ich hab dort alle statischen eintrage grade auskommentiert weil ich damit keine verbindung bekomme
<grim789234> ich versteh allerdings nicht warum
<grim789234> jmd ne idee was da nicht stimmt?
<dadrc> sieht eigentlich sinnvoll
<dadrc> aus
<grim789234> ich hab grad ne idee
<grim789234> vllt mag das dieser router nicht weil ich die selbe ip mit windoofs benutze
<grim789234> ich versuchs einfach mal mit der 5
<grim789234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9397710/
<grim789234> also müsste das so gehen oder?
<grim789234> oder muss ich die einträge oben dann auskommentieren?
<grim789234> sry lange ist es her xD
<testdr> grim789234: wenn Du dynamisch vergebene IP-Nummern statisch belegst kann das zu Problemen kommen (ohne Absprache mit dem Router).
<grim789234> is nicht der fall
<grim789234> sudo ifdown eth0
<grim789234> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<grim789234> wtf?
<grim789234> das versteh ich jetzt mal garnicht
<testdr> grim789234: lol - wo nichts ist, da kann nichts abgeschaltet werden - eigentlich logisch?
<grim789234> ja da is aber was
<grim789234> mit diesem interface bin ich ja grade im netz
<grim789234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9397849/
<testdr> grim789234:  und ein:   sudo ifconfig eth0 down    geht nicht?
<grim789234> mom teste ich mal
<testdr> grim789234: verkonfigurierte ungültige netz-einstellungen und dann geht das per script nicht
<grim789234> ifconfig down geht
<grim789234> aber beim up nimmt er nicht die interface config die ich eben gepastet hab
<grim789234> sondern sucht sich wieder per dhcp eine
<jokrebel> grim789234: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen
<grim789234> .
<grim789234> .
<grim789234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9397939/
<grim789234> ich nehme grade diese config
<grim789234> und da kriege ich per dhcp ne ip
<testdr> grim789234: wenn Du den network-manager nutzt (was default ist) dann kannst Du nicht einfach was in conifg-Dateien reinschreiben und hoffen es funktioniert
<grim789234> ich habs mit nano in /etc/network/interfaces geschrieben
<testdr> grim789234: mach die Änderungen im network-manager
<grim789234> network-manager?
<grim789234> wo find ich den?
<grim789234> meinste per gui?
<testdr> das ist das icon .. in den system-einstellungen
<grim789234> ok
<grim789234> ich guck mal
<grim789234> bei mir netzwerkeinstellungen
<grim789234> und dort kann ich keine ips konfigurieren?! o.O
<grim789234> ich hab kde
<testdr> grim789234: hab zwar nicht kde - aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du da dhcp nicht abstellen kannst - d.h. auf statische ip ändern kannst - allerdings werden die Eingabefelder wohl nicht auftauchen solange dynamisch eingestellt ist
<grim789234> konnte ich mir bis eben auch nicht vorstellen...
<grim789234> aber es ist wirklich so o.O
<grim789234> ich kann dort nur proxy settings machen oder timeouts konfigurieren
<nagetier> Andre, weil Du statisch konfiguriert hast.. :) das muss alles wieder raus und auskommentiert werden.. dann würde ich KDE oder den Network-Manager neu starten
<grim789234> ich mach jetzt nen reboot das is mir zu doof xD
<testdr> ob davon die manuellen Konfigeinträge verschwinden - automagischer reboot oder was?
<bekks> MAl sehen wann er wiederkommt.
<jhelbling> hallöchen
<Schnabeltierchen> Gibt´s ne Maus/Tastaturapp für Android die ihr für Ubuntu empfehlen würdet?
<bekks> Die Frage ergibt keinen Sinn.
<Schnabeltierchen> Seltsam formuliert, ja... Ich habe ein Android Handy und nen Ubuntu PC, gibt es ein App fürs Handy (eher den dazugehörigen Server für den Ubuntu PC) die Tastatur/Maus für den UbuntuPC emuliert?
<bekks> Das ergibt keinen Sinn-
<bekks> Wie willst du denn die "Maus/Tastatur-App" an den Ubuntu-PC verbinden?
<stevieh> andersrum gibts was...
<stevieh> aber in der richtung am ehesten nen vnc client...
<Phoebus_> dcc
<Phoebus_> list
<ppq> ne
<ppq> sowas gibts hier nicht
<Schnabeltierchen> weil jede app für android bingt ja ihren ach so tollen server mit, ich will aber nicht nach der ach so tollen app gehen, sondern eher nach dem server....
<jokrebel> Schnabeltierchen: Aber wenn Du da nach ner Android-App suchst solltest Du vielleicht besser in einem Android-Kanal fragen/suchen.
<Schnabeltierchen> ich suche nach nem gutem serverproramm das zufällig ne androidapp als client dabei hat :P
<bekks> VNC.
<jokrebel> wenn Du etwas auf dem Androiden tun willst (von der Ferne aus dort tippen) hilft Dir ein Client kaum.
<jokrebel> sprich: ubuntu-PC VNC-Client -> Android-Handy VNC-Server.
<bekks> Schnabeltierchen: Was möchtest du wirklich tun? Den Android als Client nutzen und damit den Ubuntu PC bedienen?
<Schnabeltierchen> nur tastatur/maus
<ThreeM> jokrebel, airdroid kann das nun
<ThreeM> auch übers internetz
<ThreeM> sehr nett gemacht
<Schnabeltierchen> nix video, nix audio nur tastatur/maus
<bekks> Schnabeltierchen: Ganzer Satz als Antwort bitte.
<jokrebel> Schnabeltierchen: Ich nehm dafür droid-VNC-Server und bediene es per Remmina
<Schnabeltierchen> Nein, ich möchte kein kompletten Remote-Desktop. Ich will das Smartphone nur als Tastatur/Maus für den Ubuntu-Rechner nutzen.
<jokrebel> ThreeM: Das läuft aber über deren Server und ne Anmeldung ist nötig soweit ich laß. Ist bei meiner Variante beides nicht nötig.
<ThreeM> joa
<jokrebel> ach so rum, sag das doch gleich ;-)
<ThreeM> Schnabeltierchen, synergy android ist das was du willst
<ThreeM> softare kvm quasi
<koegs> Schnabeltierchen: andromouse oder remotedroid
<koegs> beide nutzen ein java-applet als server, könnte also unter linux gehen
<Schnabeltierchen> @ThreeM: Na also :D Ja, Synergy kenne ich, wusste aber nicht das die nen Android-Client haben... @koegs: Und den Umweg über nen Java-Applet wollte ich mir eigentlich ersparen...
<ThreeM> k.A. ob das schon im shop ist, ich habs die tage aufgeschnappt das es wohl einandroid port vom client gibt
<koegs> Schnabeltierchen: was stellst du dir denn sonst als server vor? O.o
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm, joa, gute frage... aber umweg über java?
<Schnabeltierchen> Deswegen frage ich ja, ob da wer was gutes kennt...
<jokrebel> deswegen sag ich ja, frag in nem Android-Channel; die wissen in der Regel mehr über Android-Apps sollte man meinen.
<bekks> Schnabeltierchen: Du verwechselst da was.
<bekks> Schnabeltierchen: Frag einen Android Channel nach einer guten VNC Appliation und installier Dir einen beliebigen VNC Server, den es z.B. auch als Java Applet gibt.
<Schnabeltierchen> bekks nein, eben nicht... 99% der android apps haben nur windows und mac server. deswegen frag ich hier...
<bekks> Also ich finde auf meinem Android  Firmenhandy binnen weniger Sekunden VNC Apps.
<bekks> Wann kommt die Stelle mit dem Problem?
<koegs> er will ja einfach nur sein smartphone als eingabegerät nutzen und nicht per vnc fernsteuern, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe
<bekks> Richtig. Er will mit seinem Smartphone seinen Ubuntu PC per VNC fernsteuern. :)
<Schnabeltierchen> nicht fernsteuern, einfach nur mein smartphone als tastatur und maus benutzen...
<_moep_> genau das ist doch fernsteuern…
<bekks> Das IST fernsteuern.
<Schnabeltierchen> ohne den remote desktop von vnc
<koegs> sehe ich in dem fall wie Schnabeltierchen, da ist schon ein unterschied ob ich vnc oder nur remote-keyboard haben will
<Schnabeltierchen> der synergy android client ist beta von 2012 und viele bugs in de rückmeldungen...
<koegs> wobei, wenn man länger drüber nachdenkt... x11vnc auf dem server installieren, vnc client aufm handy, grafik-teil ignorieren :)
<koegs> ich geb mich geschlagen :D
<bekks> Ohne Remotedesktop keine Maus. Ohne Remotedesktop nur SSH, also nur einen SSH Client. Trotzdem fernsteuern.
<koegs> naja, im ersten moment denkt man: das Handy soll ein "Bluetooth Keyboard und Mouse" ersetzen, aber warum komplizierter machen als es ist
<koegs> und solche apps gibt es wie oben gezeigt, halt mit java-applet server
<Schnabeltierchen> koegs genau das, handy soll als bluetooth maus/tastatur agieren, nur über wlan und möglichst ohne das java applet dazwischen...
<Schnabeltierchen> aber das ist schwieriger als gedacht...
 * jokrebel fragt sich da auch noch warum man die PC-Tastatur und Maus durch ne frickelige App-Benutzung am Handy ersetzen will.
<sash_> jokrebel: Weil man aufm Bett liegt und keine kabellose Tastatur usw. hat.
<koegs> Schnabeltierchen: aber irgendeine mittels-software brauchst du ja und ob das nun ein java-applet ist oder was anderes, who cares?
<Schnabeltierchen> weil der pc nen mediapc im format raspberrypi ist, den ich ins gehäuse von meinem fernseher gebaut habe...
<sash_> Schnabeltierchen: Hab ich mich auch schonmal mit auseinandergesetzt. Ist toll, wenn man Windows hat, weils da die Server vernünftig gibt, ist unter Linux nicht so toll. Halte VNC auch für die beste Idee
<koegs> also android + raspbian oder xbmc, Schnabeltierchen: du bist hier fasch
<koegs> *falsch
<Schnabeltierchen> nein, nix android, nix raspbian, ubuntu...
<Schnabeltierchen> ....
<koegs> aufm RPI läuft aber kein ubuntu oder ist das was anderes als RPI?
<Schnabeltierchen> http://nopaste.info/5b27877b9e.html
<Schnabeltierchen> hab ich gesagt ich hab nen rpi?
<bekks> SSH Client für Android, fertig.
<bekks> Ich sehe das Problem nicht.
<bekks> 1206 184838 < Schnabeltierchen> weil der pc nen mediapc im format raspberrypi ist, den ich ins gehäuse von meinem fernseher gebaut habe...
<bekks> Und ja, du hast gesagt du hast einen RPI. Auf dem läuft halt kein Ubunt.
<bekks> *Ubuntu.
<Schnabeltierchen> ich hab gesagt, das der nen format wie der raspberrypi hat... nicht, dass es einer ist...
<Schnabeltierchen> wenn du schon klugscheissen willst, dann bitte richtig...
<bekks> Dann scheiss du doch mal klug. Welche PC mit Intel/AMD CPU soll dass den sein, der das Format eines RPI hat.
<bekks> Das möchte ich jetzt doch mal im Detail wissen.
<Schnabeltierchen> format = größenfaktor
<bekks> Ja, und deswegen möchte ich genau wissen,w as das für HW ist.
<Schnabeltierchen> es ist nen odroid u3 von hardkernel
<bekks> Hast du da ein Ubuntu ARM drauf?
<Schnabeltierchen> Nein, da läuft UniOS....
<bekks> Also kein Ubuntu. Danke der Nachfrage, du bist hier falsch.
<bekks> Soviel zum Klugscheissen.
<Schnabeltierchen> Google mal UniOS....
<bekks> Muss ich nicht, weil ich weiss, dass es kein Ubuntu ist.
<jokrebel> Schnabeltierchen: Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich http://be-jo.net/2013/04/app-der-woche-ubuntu-remote-control/
<Schnabeltierchen> Dich zu veräppeln macht keinen Spass, weil du es noch nichtmal merkst. UniOS ist nen anderer Ausdruck für Schlangenöl... Hättest du eben dir den Nopaste-Link angeguckt, den ich dir geschrieben habe, auf deine Bemerkung, dass ich ja keine Ubuntu benutzen würde, hättest du deine Frage erst gar nicht gestellt...
<bekks> Schnabeltierchen: Das würde vorraussetzen, dass ich mir irgendwelche ungefragten Links ansehe. Wenn Du trollen will, mach das woanders. Auf Nimmerwiedersehen.
<bekks> *willst
<Schnabeltierchen> jokrebel schon fast genau was ich suche, nur: "Mausklicks (links und rechts), jedoch keine Mausbewegung" schießt es ins aus
<jokrebel> Schnabeltierchen: Nur weil ein lsb_release ein "ubuntu" zurückwirft muss es nicht zwangsläufig ein offizeller Ubuntu-Derivat sein. Könnte auch ein (nicht supporteter) Fork sein. Und bekks fragte nach dem "Rechnerlein" welche so klein wie PI ist, aber trotzdem mit _echtem_ Ubuntu lauffähig ist. Mir ist da auch kein Mainboard mit Intel oder AMD bekannt, das nur annähernd so kein ist. 
<jokrebel> Nu mal Butter bei die Fische - bzw. Hosen runter wie man hier sagt.
<bekks> Auf dem odroid u3 ist ein Cortex A9 verbaut. Und da laut eigener Aussage dort kein Ubuntu ARM läuft - sehe ich diese Diskussion und jeden möglichen Support dafür als beendet an
<Schnabeltierchen> @jokrebel: bekks fragte nicht nach dem "Rechnerlein" oder seiner Größe, bekks verstand mich nicht richtig, folgerte daraus fälschlicherweise, dass ich einen PRI nutzen würde und fuhr mich deswegen unbegründet an... Naja, ich habe ihn geblockt, ist mir einfach zu anstrengend. Falls du mit Butter bei die Fische etc fragen willst, was für ein Board das ist, verweise ich dich auf meine Äußerung von 19:02:16
<Schnabeltierchen> (19:02:16) Freenode: es ist nen odroid u3 von hardkernel
<jokrebel> Schnabeltierchen: Vielleicht hättest Du ihn mal besser nicht auf ignore gesetzt. Weil soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat dieses Gerät dann eben weder Intel noch AMD und somit auch kein Ubuntu...
<bekks> jokrebel: Es gibt noch Ubuntu ARM aber DAS verwendet er nicht hat er gesagt.
<bekks> Und damit kann es dann kein Ubuntu sein. Aber das will er ja nicht hören.
<bekks> Mir egal, was du mit dem Troll tust.
<jokrebel> bekks: ;-)
<Schnabeltierchen> Nunja, ich muss es aushalten wenn ich nen Fehler mache und mich man dafür aufzieht. Wenn bekks mir jedoch die Wörter im Mund rumdreht um mich von der Seite anmachen zu müssen. Mehrmals und auch nachdem ich ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe nicht aufhörte... Naja, um ehrlich zu sein, brauche ich sowas nicht.
<bekks> DerProfessor: Ist mit deiner Verbindung alles in Ordnung?
<DerProfessor> Anscheinend nicht ich hab eben mal von dem WLAN am Modem im Keller bei dem ich schlechte Verbindung hatte auf das WLAN auf dem Speicher gewechselt da hab ich einen viel besseren Empfang (fast alle Balken). Und kaum hatte ich das gemacht kamen die Updates rein. Ich denke mal damit hab es das Problem Behoben 
<DerProfessor> -nicht 
<DerProfessor> Re der letzte raus Flug war der Hund schult Er hat beim spielen das Strom Kabel mit genommen (ich hab kein Akku drin). Dazu noch eine frage: Die Updates waren fertig und ich sollte neu starten als der Hund das gemacht hat. Also ist jetzt auch nicht kaputt gegangen oder?
<DerProfessor> Also an Ubuntu?
<DerProfessor> bekks?
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Was sagt ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"? Bitte in nem Paste-Service wie http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> DerProfessor: Ja, offensichtlich ist mit deiner Verbindung jetzt wieder alles in Ordnung ;)
<DerProfessor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420758/
<Schnabeltierchen> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inspiredandroid.linuxcontrolcenter <-- genau das was ich gesucht habe
<DerProfessor> Das sieht ja nach Win. aus?
<Schnabeltierchen> nein, linux :P
<DerProfessor> OK na dann is ja gut 
<Schnabeltierchen> man braucht nur nen ssh-sever und xodotools
<Schnabeltierchen> xdotool
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Abgesehn davon, dass Du da per autoremove nicht mehr benötigtes noch deinstallieren könntest (wie in der Meldung steht) sieht das gut aus und hat wohl den gewaltsamen Power-Off ohne Reparaturbedarf überstanden.
<DerProfessor> thx brauche ich autoremove den wirklich nicht?
<bekks> Sinnvoll ist der schon, aber nicht zwingend notwendig.
<DerProfessor> OK dann lasse ich es drauf 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Lies Zeile 100 bis 105 deines Links ;-)
<DerProfessor> Ich fahr mal runter um nachher weiter mit dem Hund zu spielen 
<DerProfessor> bbl
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Du musst es nicht entfernen, aber es ist nicht mehr nötig
<DerProfessor> OK was empfiehlst Du mir?
<bekks> Führ den Befehl aus.
 * jokrebel stimmt bekks zu
<testdr> s/Befehl/Hund/
<DerProfessor> OK ich sehe gerade ueber das Sofware ding geht das nicht, was muss ich den da bitte im Terminal eingeben?
<jokrebel> Den Befehl der in Zeile 105 in Anführungszeichen steht. Sudo vorausstellen.
<DerProfessor> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420763/ <-Das kommt dann obwohl ich als Admin drin bin????
<bekks> Als Admin hast du noch lange keine Root-Rechte und wenn du parallel die Paketverwaltung offen hast, bekommst du diese Meldung.
<DerProfessor> Das kompliziert zwar die Sache aber ist Sicherer 
<DerProfessor> OK wie kann ich mich als Root einloggen?
<bekks> Das kompliziert die Sache genau gar nicht.
<jokrebel> schließ das Softwarecenter und andere Installationstools wie zb. Synaptic und gib einfach "sudo apt-get autoremove" ein.
<bekks> BEende die Paketverwaltung, und führe den o.g. Befehl mit sudo aus.
<DerProfessor> OK thx er loescht 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Und lies Dich mal ein bisschen ein. Im Speziellen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no und dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<DerProfessor> Supie das is ne gute Idee thx werde ich sofort in meine Fraktion hinzufuegen 
<bekks> "in meine Fraktion"?
<DerProfessor> OK dann hat xChat das falsch vorgeschlagen 
<DerProfessor> Lesezeichen wird das auch gelangend 
<DerProfessor> So ich geh mal von dem Admin runter und komm dann gleich ueber den Standard Benutzter wieder hier rein also bis gleich 
<DerProfessor> Re
<DerProfessor> Man geht das schnell 
<DerProfessor> Nicht wie frueher in dem doofen Win.
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Du hast nen Root-Account? 
<nagetier> Doof ist der der doofes tut
<rubberduck> nagetier: Nussi?
<nagetier> *aufnahme*
<DerProfessor> Aeh KA also davon bin ich eben ausgegangen was ist das ueberhaubt?
<DerProfessor> hehe?
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Auch dafür gibt es ein tolles Wiki. Als Professor sollte man strukurierter vorgehn. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<bekks> DerProfessor: Wieso bist du als Root eingeloggt?
<DerProfessor> Also eigentlich wollte ich hier ja MC heißen aber der is Reg von daher musste ich die alte Nick wieder nutzten! Vor allem da derp ja auch Reg is 
<jokrebel> Reg...
<DerProfessor> bekks dazu muss ich erst mal von jokrebel URL herausfinden was das ist und dann ueberlegen ob ich das wirklich war oder wie oder was 
<DerProfessor> OK ich weiß Bescheid ich war root um nach Updates zu gucken 
<DerProfessor> Wohl gemerkt war 
<DerProfessor> Zu dem Zeitpunkt als Du die Frage gestellt hast war ich es schon nicht mehr 
<DerProfessor> Und jokrebel falls Du mit Reg... meinst ich sollte das das hab ich mal gemacht und da man hier auf dem IRCD noch 24 Stunden off wieder geloescht Wird werde ich das erst wieder tun wenn ich hier auch einen BNC drueber laufen hab 
<jokrebel> wie hattest Du das denn erreicht? 
<DerProfessor> Also ich weiß immer noch nicht was das ist und bin muede von dem Tag auf dem Weihnachsmarkt 
<DerProfessor> Du bist hier ja oft ich werde den URL morgen mal weiter lesen und dann schreibe ich Dir 
<DerProfessor> Falls ich es verstehe 
<DerProfessor> Was ich bis jetzt noch nicht habe 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Dann viel Erfolg beim Einarbeiten in Ubuntu und gute Nacht
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Und das ubuntuusers Wiki ist immer einen Blick wert.
<DerProfessor> OK thx auch wenn ich jetzt noch nicht ins Bett gehe sonderen erst mal gucke was im TV kommt und wenn was taugliches konnt wieder ich mir das an gucken 
 * DerProfessor guckt: Frg doch mal die Maus, auf ARD HD ;)
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Und für solche "nicht supportrelevanten Gespräche" haben wir, wie im Topic erwähnt, extra den Offtopic-Kanal.
<DerProfessor> OK dann join ich da mal thx
<DerProfessor> Wenn man vor dieser erklaerung gewusste hatte was Offtopic ist were das auch nicht passiert 
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-07
<overlook> Hi und guten Morgen. mein Ubuntu 14.04 (mit standard windows manager) "kennt" keine virtuellen desktops mehr. Wie kann ich das reaktivieren?
<overlook> Ach,je - erledigt: "Arbeitsflächen aktivieren".
<zy3pD> bei mir wird immer eine recently-used.xbel angelegt, welches programm macht das?
<bekks> zy3pD: http://askubuntu.com/questions/269858/how-do-i-prevent-the-file-recently-used-xbel-from-being-created
<zy3pD> bekks, naja das hab ich jetzt auch schon gemacht, aber es wäre ja besser, wenn man nicht nur das erstellen unterbindet sondern das programm abstellt, das versucht sie anzulegen
<bekks> Dann wirst du GTK3 umschreiben müssen.
<zy3pD> ehrlich so tief verwurzelt?
<zy3pD> schade
<FliFlaFluffy> Guten Tag, habe mir 14.10 frisch installiert und habe, da es endlich unterstützt wird, die nvidia treiber (nvidia-340) installiert (GeForce GT 650M), schnell hatte ich den ersten freez. mit einem wechsel auf eine shell (ctrl+alt+f6) und zurück lief die Maus wieder. es frierte jeweils der ganze screen ein, keine tastatureingaben möglich. der x-server-prozess lief meistens mit 50% CPU, vor und nach den freezern. mit dem ppa von xedger
<FliFlaFluffy> gibt es eine brauchbare lösung die grafikkarte richtig zu nutzen und keine probleme zu haben?
<dadrc> beim ersten teil fehlt das ende
<dadrc> mit dem ppa von xedger […] 
<FliFlaFluffy> ... traten die freez häufiger auf, hatte jedoch nicht die geuld die cpu last zu beobachten
<FliFlaFluffy> alle 5sec switchen zu müssen ist mühsam
<dadrc> FliFlaFluffy, guck mal nach einem Freeze in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dadrc> Da sollte eigentlich was interessantes zu finden sein
<dadrc> So prinzipiell funktionieren die aktuellen nvidia-Treiber (zumindest soweit ich das gehört habe) echt gut
<dadrc> Bei mir hier sowohl mit 'ner 650 als auch einer 770 problemlos.
<FliFlaFluffy> ok, welche treiber hast Du bei Dir aktiviert? und hast Du an Deiner xorg.conf Änderungen vorgenommen?
<Lembert> Hallo, gibt es für Ubuntu/Gnome ein Tool welches mir eine Zwischenablage/Clipboard mit mehreren "Speichern" ermöglicht?
<FliFlaFluffy> dadrc, habe nun die nvidia-332 installiert über "zusätzliche Treiber" hatte nun 2 Freez, hier der Logauszug: http://pastebin.com/jvjXHnVd
<FliFlaFluffy> dadrc, nvidia-331
<ppq> Lembert, xfce4-clipman
<ppq> Lembert, man braucht nicht unbedingt xfce dafür, geht mit vielen panels. man hat dann ein icon, über das man die clipboard-history sehen kann und alte einträge auswählen
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: wo kommt in dem log-Auszug (wohl Xorg.log?) der "Intel(G0)" Eintrag her?
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: und wenn "ibus" ausrastet, dann kann das auch nach einem freeze aussehen und Du denkst es ist die Graka
<FliFlaFluffy> testdr: das mit dem ibus ist einfach eine beobachtung nach dem freez
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: hä? Nach dem "freeze" ist nicht alles "gefroren"?
<FliFlaFluffy> testdr: ja, xorg.log, hybrid, intel und nvidia, gt650M
<FliFlaFluffy> grafikmässig schon, ich switche zur konsole und zurück
<Satorisanja> Hallo
<FliFlaFluffy> somit kann ich wieder arbeiten
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: soweit ich das verfolgt habe funktioniert diese Dual-Grafik-Umschalterei noch nicht und ich hab deshalb davon auch bisher die Finger gelassen.
<FliFlaFluffy> testdr: ja, man muss sich entscheiden, intel oder nvidia, das richtige umschalten geht bis heute nicht. für einen wechsel muss man aus- und wieder einloggen, aber im nvidia mode gibt es diese freezer
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: aber der gepastet log-Auszug zeigt nur den Intel an - deshalb würde ich tippen, dass da nur der Graka-Teil aktiv ist
<FliFlaFluffy> testdr: ein prime-select query zeigt nvidia
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass bei nur Nvidia-Graka im log bei NVIDIA genau steht welches Display (auch nach Umschalten auf text-Console und wieder zurück) aktiviert ist und das fehlt da in Deinem log
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: bei Dir im log steht da mode 0 und z.B. bei mir (zum Vergleich):  NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"
<FliFlaFluffy> testdr: er setzt ja anscheinend den nvidia setting mode auf NULL
<FliFlaFluffy> sollte nicht sein oder?
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: sagte ich doch - ich hab bisher von solcher Hardware die Finger weg gelassen - jedenfalls sieht das nicht danach aus, dass nur die nvidia-Grafikausgabe aktiv ist - das könnte dann vielleicht erklären warum sich am Bildschirm scheinbar nichts mehr tut - es gibt keine Ausgabe mehr
<FliFlaFluffy> soeben wieder einen freez gehabt, sound läuft weiter, scheint also nur die GUI ein zu frieren: http://pastebin.com/3tkbwsvE
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: dann würde ich das mal nicht als "freeze" bezeichnen - das ist eine fehlende Bildschirmausgabe, keine Bildschirmaktualisierung mehr.
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: wie gesagt, ich hab keine Ahnung zu der Hardware. D.h. Du müsstest wissen ob Du gezielt einen Teil abschalten kannst und wie es dann aussieht - jedenfalls hinter Deine Aussage Du hättest gezielt nur die NVIDIA-Ausgabe würde ich ein dickes Fragezeichen machen.
<FliFlaFluffy> ok danke, werde mal in diese richtung suchen
<testdr> FliFlaFluffy: wenn der X11-Server-Prozess mit über 50% läuft - schon vorher, dann ist da schon was faul. D.h. anderer Treiber, config, etc. bis hin zu anderer Version
<stevieh> wieso ist denn mein gimp auf 14.10 in englisch?
<Lembert> ppq: danke, ich hab xfce4-clipman installiert, aber wo sollte ich davon jetzt etwas finden? Ich hab hier ubuntu gnome
<ppq> Lembert, wahrscheinlich musst du es erst noch zum panel hinzufügen. wie genau das bei gnome geht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen
<ppq> Lembert, oder, warte... führ einfach mal xfce4-clipman aus (alt+f2)
<ppq> Lembert, wenn es so geht, kannst du den befehl einfach als autostart hinzufügen, wie auch immer das bei ubuntu gnome geht :-)
<Lembert> hm mit xfce4-clipman tut sich nix
<ppq> Lembert, bei mir taucht dann das symbol im systemtray auf
<ppq> Lembert, sonst schau dich mal nach alternativen um... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zwischenablage
<nagetier> mal mit 'ps -A' nachsehen ob xfce4-clipman läuft?
<Rochvellon> hm, ist das eine schlecht verklebte folie, die da so blasen wirft? -> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg1NzY=/z/ISQAAOSw~1FUUxFY/$_20.JPG
<bekks> Rochvellon: Ja.
<Klobuntu> Hallo
<Klobuntu> Ich brauche Support.
<sash_> Klobuntu: Stell halt einfach deine Frage.
<Klobuntu> Ah danke,Kennt jemand die Grafikkarte XFX HD 6450 2 Gigabyte?
<bekks> Was, wenn jemand die kennt?
<Klobuntu> Ich hatte in der vergangenheit Problem mit mehreren Linux Distri, darunter auch Ubuntu.
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Welche konkrete Supportfrage hast Du?
<Klobuntu> Wenn ich Ubuntu von Live CD oder DVD startete schien alles in Ordnung. da hatte ich keine Probleme.
<Klobuntu> Wenn ich Ubuntu installiert hatte und das erstemal neustart machte, landete ich auf dem Monitor im Screen noise.
<testdr> noise = Krach, Lärm ... was ist das?
<Klobuntu> Jetzt meine Frage : Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich zur Reperatur von Ubuntu auf Hdd?
<Klobuntu> Screennoise= Bildrauschen.
<bekks> Was für eine Reparatur? Was soll denn an Ubuntu kaputt sein?
<bekks> Installier den richtigen Treiber für deine Karte, und gut.
<Klobuntu> Bildrauschen grub ist nicht beschädigt, ein scrollen ist möglich und dann Bildrauschen.
<Klobuntu> OK
<testdr> Klobuntu: im grub-boot-menü - den boot-Eintrag editieren und dort die Option "nomodeset" anhängen - war es das, dann fest als default eintragen (dazu gibt es auch eine Hilfeseite im wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Erzi> hi
<Klobuntu> Gibtes für Ubuntu eine chroot gui
<bekks> Nein.
<Erzi> Wollte gerade nvidia* entfernen da sagt mir apt-get das ich davon nix installiert habe
<Erzi> dpkg zeigt mir die pakete an
<Erzi> Was mache ich falsch?
<bekks> Erzi: Welche Pakete zeigt dpkg dir denn an?
<testdr> Klobuntu: Beispiele zu "chroot" (manuell mit Befehlsbeispielen) ebenfalls auf der wiki.ubuntuusers.de Seite (suche -> chroot)
<Erzi> habe apt-get purge nvidia* gmeacht
<Erzi> ii  nvidia-331                                                  331.38-0ubuntu7.1                     amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 331.38
<Erzi> ii  nvidia-331-uvm         
<Erzi> auch noch libopencl
<bekks> Erzi: Warum willst du die denn alle deinstallieren?
<Erzi> ich wollte die nochmal neu installieren
<Erzi> ich habe kein openGL
<Erzi> kein 3D
<Erzi> Weiss leider nicht warum
<Klobuntu> <testdr> Schon bekannt, aber gibtes eine externe ppa Quelle mit  gui für chroot?
<bekks> Klobuntu: Es gibt keine GUI für chroot.
<Erzi> Wuerde gern 3D haben wollen
<bekks> Klobuntu: chroot ist ein einziger BEfehl. Da braucht man keine GUI.
<bekks> Erzi: Ah :) 
<Erzi> Denke das ich da irgendwie Treiberprobleme habe
<Klobuntu> Aber ich suche ein Hilfe fürs chrooten!!
<bekks> Erzi: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-331 nvidia-331-uvm libopencl
<Erzi> Wollte ich mit einer Neuinstallation des Treibers probieren zu beheben
<bekks> Klobuntu: Dir wurde Hilfe dazu gegeben.
<testdr> Klobuntu: hast Du in die wiki-Seiten geschaut - da steht es - ich glaube das tippt Dir keiner hier hin ab
<Erzi> bekks: ich wollte es mit install nvidia-current versuchen. 
<Erzi> Ist das zielfuehrend?
<bekks> Erzi: Ja, das klingt gut :)
<grim789234> problem
<grim789234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9412761/
<grim789234> weiß jmd warum die unteren mounts nicht gehen?
<bekks> grim789234: Und würdest du uns sagen was wir unter dem Link finden?
<grim789234> fstab
<Klobuntu> Oder gibtes eine Internetportalseite die einem chrootscripts baut und die man per download emfängt?
<Erzi> hab noch nvidia-prime, -settings, -opencl-icd drauf
<bekks> Die "gehen nicht", weil die Einträge völlig falsch sind.
<grim789234> er mountet bis /mnt/virtual die anderen gibt er nen fehler aus
<Erzi> bekks: alles komplett weg?
<Erzi> und dann nur current installieren?
<bekks> grim789234: Ja, weil dort das Dateisystem, die Mountoptionen und die dump und pass Parameter fehlen.
<Erzi> Oder kann es sein das ich bei der Installation irgendwas drauf habe was sich gegenseitig stoert
<oktay> klobuntu ^^
<grim789234> hm ok
<grim789234> stimmt ich hab -t vergessen xD
<jhelbling> xD
<testdr> Erzi: hast Du es mit synaptic als paket-installer versucht? Das ist graphisch und zeigt mehr an - und Du kannst da per mausklick das nvidia abwählen und das current auch
<bekks> grim789234: Du hast auch alle anderen Parameter vergessen. Die Zeilen 15-19 sind fehlerhaft.
<Erzi> hm mit current will der mir den 304er installieren
<grim789234> 15 is auskommentiert
<grim789234> 16 geht
<grim789234> der rest nicht
<Erzi> habe ne GTX 970
<bekks> grim789234: 16 is für eine fstab falsch.
<grim789234> geht aber o.O
<Erzi> ab 7er sollte der doch eigentlich mit 331 laufen, zumindest laut ubuntuseite
<bekks> grim789234: Ist trotzdem falsch.
<Erzi> hmm, ich probiers mal mit current
<testdr> Erzi: ja und? Du wolltest doch den alten erstmal weg haben? -- mmh, ausm Kopf weiß ich nicht ob der die gtx-970 unterstützt (klingt sehr neu)
<grim789234> ok wie sollte es denn aussehen?
<bekks> grim789234: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<Erzi> Meinst die ist zu neu testdr?
<Erzi> testdr: den alten hab ich schon weg
<Erzi> hab mich nur gewundert das apt-get mit dem Joker (*) nicht zurecht kam
<testdr> Erzi: ich meine gar nichts - ich weiß, dass neuere NVIDIA-Karten nur von ganz neuen Treiberversionen unterstützt werden - das findet man dann auf der nvidia-Seite
<Erzi> dpkg sagt das da einige nvidia pakete installiert sind und apt-get sagt das ich da gar nix drauf hab
<Erzi> achso, dann muss ich doch haendisch rein pfuschen.
<Erzi> Wollte eigentlich den Treiber von ubuntu nehmen.
<bekks> nouveau ?
<Erzi> nee bekks, schon nvidia
<testdr> Erzi: nochmal - nimm erstmal synaptic - das könnte einfacher sein als wenn Du versuchst mit commandline-optionen apt-get zur Arbeit zu verführen
<Erzi> Aber ned von Hand rein frickeln
<bekks> Erzi: dann installier nvidia-331-updates
<Holnis> Hallo, bin absoluter Neuling und habe Probleme, Ubuntu vom USB-Stick auf einem alten Desktop-PC zu installieren. Das Installationsprogramm bleibt an der Stelle, wo das Funknetzwerk angegeben wird, stehen, egal ob ich mit oder ohne Funknetzwerk auswähle. 
<Erzi> bekks: danke, werde ich dann mal versuchen
<testdr> Holnis: wenn die Live-Version nicht das WLAN aktivieren kann, dann geht auch der Install an der Stelle nicht - da bleibt nur Kabel - siehe Hardware-Specs Deines ?Laptops
<Holnis> testdr: danke. 
<tenker> Moin Leute, ist es möglich bei Programminstallationen über apt-get explizit ein Verzeichnis anzugeben für die temporären Dateien?
<Erzi> bekks: biste noch da?
<bekks> Ja.
<Erzi> habe die 331-updates installiert aber leider kein openGL
<bekks> Wie stellst du das denn fest?
<Erzi> OpenGL GLX extension not supportet by display
<Erzi> mit CSGO
<bekks> Was ist CSGO?
<ppq> tenker, nicht ohne die apt config zu ändern, nein. du kannst aber apt anweisen, die pakete nur herunterzuladen (ins aktuelle verzeichnis) und die dann manuell installieren.
<Erzi> Counter Strike
<bekks> Erzi: Bist du sicher, dass du nicht doch nouveau verwendest?
<Erzi> glxinfo zeigt auch nur missing an
<Erzi> nein, leider nicht bekks 
<Erzi> also bin mir nicht sicher
<testdr> Erzi: ich habe Nvidia-331.38 und glxinfo zeigt OpenGL dafür an
<Erzi> hab keine xorg.conf
<bekks> Erzi: eine xorg.conf hilft Dir nicht bei der BEantwortung der Frage :)
<ppq> tenker, der weg über die apt config ist hier beschrieben: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/160206 - das mit dem paket-download kannst du der manpage zu apt-get entnehmen
<ppq> tenker, wieso fragst du eigentlich?
<Erzi> bekks: wie kann ich das ueberpruefen?
<Erzi> dpkg --status nvidia-331-updates | grep Version 
<Erzi> Version: 331.38-0ubuntu7.1
<tenker> ppq, danke schonmal für den link, schau ich mir mal an. Problem ist auf einem relativ kleinem System das linux-headers benötigt werden. Laut ubuntu package Seite 12MB Paket und 60MB installiert. Beim Installationsvorgang kommt die Meldung no space left on Device(es sind ca 2GB frei). Daher vermute ich dass die temporären Dateien beim Installationsvorgang einfach groß werden
<testdr> Erzi: welche nvidia-pakete hast Du denn installiert?    dpkg  -l   |   grep  -i nvidia     und die Ausgabe bei mehr nur der Link zum pastebin-upload
<Erzi> 331 updates
<ppq> tenker, führ mal dies aus: sudo apt-get clean
<ppq> tenker, das löscht den apt cache, nach ein paar monaten regelmäßiger updates macht das schon eine ganze menge aus
<testdr> Erzi: also kein Z.B. nvidia-settings .. oder nvidia-opencl-icd-331 ..
<tenker> ppq, wurde schon gemacht, apt-get clean und autoclean haben insgesamt ca 900KB gereinigt
<bekks> Erzi: Das sagt nur, dass das Paket installiert ist, aber nicht ob dein X nouveau verwendet.
<Erzi> 331-updates, libpopencl1 opencl-icd prime und settings
<testdr> Erzi:  und wenn Du   nvidia-settings aufrufst - das zeigt was an?
<Erzi> bekks: eigentlich sollte er schon den nvidia nehmen, hat er vor dem Wechsel der Graka auch gemacht
<Erzi> Hab gestern die Karte getauscht
<testdr> Erzi: "eigentlich" hilft nicht bei der Fehlersuche
<bekks> Erzi: "eigentlich" und "sollte" sind nicht "er nimmt".
<ppq> tenker, wenn 2 GB frei sind und die meldung "no space left" kommt, geht aber irgendwas gewaltig schief. hast du vielleicht eine /boot partition, die zu klein ist für die anzahl der installierten kernel?
<ppq> die kernel header sind längst nicht so groß
<Erzi> Wie kriege ich denn das raus?
<bekks> tenker: Zeig doch mal "df -h" in einem Pastebin.
<bekks> Erzi: Schau in das Xorg.0.log
<Erzi> ob er nvidia oder nouveau nimmt?
<Erzi> 9.075] (II) Loading /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<testdr> Erzi: kannst Du nun "nvidia-settings" starten oder nicht?
<Erzi> ja testdr kann ich starten.
<Erzi> bekks: das hattest du doch gemeint, oder?
<testdr> Erzi: und was zeigt das an? Das hat ein Menü - muss man mit maus reinklicken um mehr zu sehen
<tenker> ppq, bekks ich habe gerade keinen Zugang zu dem System, ich werd das mit der Bootpartition aber mal prüfen. Danke für den Tipp
<bekks> Erzi: Nein. Das ist nur eine einzige Zeile.
<Erzi> bekks: kann ich davon ausgehen das er nvidia verwendet wenn es so aussieht?
<bekks> tenker: Wenn Du keinen Zugang dazu hast, ist kein sinnvoller Support möglich :(
<bekks> Erzi: Dazu musst Du Dir auch den Rest des Logs angucken.
<testdr> Erzi:  wenn es aussieht wie eine Katze ist es wahrscheinlich ein Waschbär!
<tenker> bekks, ja eigentlich wollte ich ja auch nur kurz wissen wie man das temporäre Verzeichnis mitgeben kann. Da ich dachte das teste ich mal aus und schaue ob es daran lag :P
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/5031eb69dd.html
<bekks> testdr: Kannst du deine sinnlosen Kommentare bitte seinlassen? Danke.
<Erzi> bekks: was meinst du dazu?
<Erzi> testdr: koenntest du mich bitte auf ignore setzen?
<bekks> Erzi: Ich meine, das sind vier Zeilen aus Xorg.0.log
<Erzi> Deine Kommentare helfen mir nicht wirklich weiter
<bekks> Erzi: Schieb doch bitte mal das ganze Log in einen Pastebin.
<Erzi> ok
<bekks> Erzi: Gib mir den Link doch einfach hier.
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/dcaacd134f.html
<bekks> Erzi: Was sagt denn "dpkg -l | grep nouveau"?
<Erzi> hmm
<Erzi> sind auch installiert
<Erzi> libdrmnouveau2
<bekks> Komplette Ausgabe?
<Erzi>  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau   
<bekks> PAstebin...
<bekks> Wie auch immer, deinstallier mal den xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<bekks> Bzw. backliste nouveau wenn noch nicht geschehen.
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/48244095e7.html
<Erzi> ok, hab ich deinstalliert
<Erzi> meinst jetzt neu starten?
<Erzi> Oder sollte ich noch etwas machen vorher?
<Erzi> re
<Erzi> hab das falsche Fenster vorhin zugeklickt. ;) 
<Erzi> Habe mal neu gestartet, leider immer noch kein OGL
<Erzi> Moeglicherweise doch zu neu die Karte.
<bekks> Dann würde der Treiber gar nicht erst geladen werden.
<Erzi> du meinst glx?
<bekks> Ich meine nvidia
<Erzi> Und was kann ich jetzt noch tun?
<Erzi> dieses libdrm-nou..... wird wohl ned stoeren
<bekks> Hast du mal glxgears gestartet?
<Erzi> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Erzi> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Erzi> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/nvidia-343-22-install-in-ubuntu-1404/    <--- wuerdest du diese ppa repository hinzufuegen oder eher davon absehen?
<Erzi> Duerfte die bessere Variante sein gegenueber nvidia*.run
<Erzi> Oder ist der 1. Variante der Vorzug einzuraeumen?
<bekks> Ich würde erstmal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Keine-3D-Beschleunigung-mit-legacy-Treiber lesen :)
<bekks> Und die *.run zu installieren lässt dich ohne Support dastehen :)
<Erzi> aehm, das hatte ich schon gemahct
<Erzi> mit dem Resultat das der Xserver gar nicht mehr gestartet ist
<Erzi> hab ne xorg.conf erstellt mit der Zeile
<Erzi> bekks: genau darum vielleicht die 2. Variante.
<Erzi> Wo ich das auch einfach wieder aus dem System raus kriegen sollte
<bekks> Eine xorg.conf mir nur der Zeile kann auch nicht funktionieren.
<Erzi> ueber apt-get
<Erzi> Achso
<Erzi> Dachte der nimmt dann nur das was er braucht
<Erzi> Du meinst es fehlt noch die Sektion
<Erzi> Reicht da diese einzelne?
<bekks> Welche einzelne?
<Erzi> na einfach die wo das Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" drin steht
<bekks> Starte doch einfach nvidia-settings und generiere Dir eine valide xorg.conf
<Erzi> bekks: nvidia-settings starten und da eine xorg.conf erstellen lassen?
<Erzi> Ich finde da irgenwie keine Option dafuer
<bekks> Das sagte ich, ja.
<bekks> Und das geht damit :)
<Erzi> Ich weiss nur leider nicht wie
<Erzi> /home/erzi/.nv/nvidia-application-profiles-rc
<Erzi> da koennte ich regeln eintragen
<Erzi> Meinst du das?
<bekks> Nein.
<Erzi> .nvidia-settings-rc
<Erzi> diese sicher auch nicht.
<bekks> Nein.
<Erzi> Ich habe leider sonst nix in nvidia-settings
<Erzi> Application Profiles und nvidia-settings Configuration
<Erzi> Aber nichts was auf einen xorg.conf hin arbeitet
<bekks> nvidia-settings starten, zweiten Eintrag von oben anklicken, unten rechts hingucken :)
<Erzi> ich bin zu bloed
<Erzi> bekks: sag mir doch mal was du meinst
<Erzi> unten rechts steht bei mir beenden
<bekks> Ich meine den Knopf "Save to X configuration file".
<Erzi> habe ich ned
<Erzi> Save current Configuration
<Erzi> nvidia-settings.rc
<Erzi> hatte ich dich aber vorhin schon gefragt
<bekks> Dann hast du den untersten Eintrag "nvidia-settings Configuration" links angeklickt, und NICHT den ZWEITEN von OBEN "X Server Display Configuration".
<Erzi> Diesen habe ich wohl nicht?
<Erzi> ich habe nur 2 Moeglichkeiten zum auswaehlen.
<Erzi> X Server Display Configuration habe ich leider nicht zur Auswahl
<bekks> Wie lautet denn der erste Eintrag?
<Erzi> App profile
<Erzi> Oder genauer Application Profiles
<Erzi> <Erzi> Application Profiles und nvidia-settings Configuration
<Erzi> hatte ich auch weiter oben schonmal erwaehnt
<Erzi> mehr habe ich da leider nicht
<bekks> Starte nvidia-settings mal mit gksu nvidia-settings
<Erzi> als root das gleich
<Erzi> gleiche
<Erzi> Darum gehts doch, oder?
<bekks> Kannst Du nochmal die Xorg.0.log hochladen?
<Erzi> ja
<Erzi> moment
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/f02d40385c.html
<bekks> Wieso verwendest du denn VESA?
<Erzi> ?
<bekks> Das sagt dein Paste.
<Erzi> Kann ich dir nicht beantworten
<Erzi>     11.312] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4
<Erzi> auto
<Erzi> Keine Ahnung 
<Erzi> selbst nouveau steht da mit drin
<Erzi> hmm
<Erzi> das vesa muesste ich wohl noch los werden, oder? Scheint er auch zu laden
<Erzi> nouveau findet er nicht will es aber eigentlich trotzdem laden
<Erzi> Wo ist denn das so eingestellt?
<Erzi> unter /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d finde ich es auf die Schnelle auch nicht.
<Erzi> Falls es da ueberhaupt stehen sollte
<Erzi> bekks: magst nimmer?
<bekks> Ich würde mal den VESA TReiber deinstallieren.
<Erzi> wie mache ich das?
<Erzi> re
<Erzi> ich denke das ich da was falsch gemacht habe
<Erzi> nach dem entfernen von xserver-xorg-video-vesa geht der xserver nicht mehr.
<Erzi> Frage mich warum er mit nvidia nicht starten will
<Erzi> bekks: hattest du das gemeint mit vesa Treiber deinstallieren?
<Erzi> Oder war das voellig verkehrt?
<Erzi> so wie sich das jetzt fuer mich darstellt wird der Xserver mit vesa gestartet und darum auch kein OGL. Weiss leider nicht wie ich ihn dazu kriege nvidia zu verwenden.
<Erzi> re
<Erzi> funktioniert jetzt
<Erzi> habe den 346 installiert
<Erzi> jetzt funktioniert es trotz Vesa
<testdr> Erzi: jetzt hast Du aber sauber die Paketquellen installiert und machen eben noch mehr - z.b. die richtigen blacklist-Einträge für die Module und bereiningen (auch nicht alles) die X11-Hauptkonfiguration (geht natürlich nicht wenn ein user eine private anlegt)
<asdf123> Hello
<testdr> Erzi: und schau Dir jetzt mal die GUI vom nvidia-settings an - der Unterschied sollte deutlich sein
<Erzi> natuerlich
<Erzi> jetzt ist alles da
 * jhelbling vermisst klobuntu xD
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, lol
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> für welche suche benötigt man "tracker"?
<subz3r0> .cache/tracker/meta.db
<subz3r0> die wird bei mir immer größer und jedes mal neu erstellt nach dem reboot
<subz3r0> für eine ssd sicherlich nicht das beste, wenn da jeden tag mehrere gigs geschrieben werden
<testdr> subz3r0: warum legst Du das home-Verzeichnis auf die ssd? Gerade beim User tut sich doch (neben /var/log) das meiste.
<subz3r0> testdr: geschwindigkeit?
<subz3r0> für welche suche wird "tracker" benötigt?
<subz3r0> wird die funktionalität von irgendwas benötigt? habe ich nachteile, wenn ich tracker deinstalliere?
<sash_> subz3r0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tracker
<subz3r0> sash_: da bin ich gerade
<subz3r0> da steht aber nirgends welche anderen dienste tracker voraussetzen
<sash_> subz3r0: Ich habe bei mir das Gefühl, dass das irgendwie auch mit der App-Suche in Gnome3 zusammenhängt, hab aber ne andere Distribution und bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, das zu überprüfen.
<subz3r0> auch nicht, dass tracker standardmäßig installiert ist. ich hab den mist sicherlich nicht installiert
<subz3r0> suchen tue ich im terminal mittels find und grep
<subz3r0> oder auch mal locate
<sash_> subz3r0: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Tracker/Documentation
<subz3r0> sash_: jo hab gnome
<subz3r0> fraglich nur, ob man es einfach deinstallieren kann :)
<sash_> subz3r0: Ich hab da vorn paar Wochen mal rumgefrickelt und im Zuge dessen Tracker runtergeschmissen und irgendwie war das vielleicht nicht so cool.
<subz3r0> sash_: nicht so cool? inwiefern?
<sash_> subz3r0: Mit tracker-preferences kannste das weitestgehend deaktivieren.
<subz3r0> sash_: ich hab halt keine lust, dass jeden tag min 2-5gb auf die ssd geschrieben werden von diesem tracker
<sash_> subz3r0: Joa, in gnome3 kann man ja bspw. "Shortcut" in dem Hauptfenster eintragen und bekommt direkt Keyboard-Settings vorgeschlagen usw.
<sash_> Das ging dann nicht mehr
<subz3r0> mhh
<sash_> Weiß aber, wie eben schon gesagt, nich zu 100%, ob das damit zusammenhing.
<subz3r0> tracker-preferences ist ned installiert :()
<subz3r0> wieder was zusätzlich installieren... grml
<subz3r0> sash_: wo kann ich das denn da ausschalten?
<sash_> subz3r0: Alle Vetzeichnisse rausnehmen bspw.
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-30
<stevieh> was nimmt man denn am einfachsten, um mehrere distro usb isos auf einen Stick zu bekommen?
<dadrc> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<dadrc> bisschen gebastel ist es immer
<k1l> Loetmichel: fragen :)
<stevieh> dadrc: das klingt aber nicht nach UEFI unterstützung, oder?
<dadrc> keine ahnung
<stevieh> das "Multisystem" klingt auch nicht schlecht... mal anschauen
<dadrc> Ich hab ja sowas: http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=674
<stevieh> uiui. das klingt nicht schlecht, aber für meine Zwecke wohl zu arg
<stevieh> komisch, bei meiner gattin auf dem 14.04 rechner seh ich kein Menü im firefox...
<Loetmichel> stevieh: YUMI
<Loetmichel> braucht allerdings ein windows zum "installieren" aufm stick
<Loetmichel> sprich das YUMI is eine .exe
<Loetmichel> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<stevieh> Loetmichel: ah... ne, hab multiboot gemacht, läuft schon
<stevieh> und sachen, wo man ein win für braucht, kommen mir eh nicht ins haus :-)
<Catyagin> Huhu!Welchen Virenscanner sollte ich nehmen, um verdächtige Windows Dateien zu prüfen?
<David1977> Ist mir auch mal empfohlen worden. Nod32 von ESET
<jokrebel> clamav
<jokrebel> Catyagin: Ausführliche Infos findest Du in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheitskonzepte und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner
<Catyagin> David1977, das ist irgendwie nicht im Synaptic, kann das sein?
<Miyamoto> Moin zusammen!
<David1977> Sorry...ich habe mich vertan. Ich hatte damals nach einer Software für Windows hier nachgefragt. Tut mir leid, wenn ich da gerade verwirrt habe
<jokrebel> Catyagin: ließ die Links die ich postete
<Miyamoto> Hat noch jemand seit dem Upgrade von Kubuntu Vivid auf Wily das Problem, daß der LightDM beim Systemstart crasht und der grafische Login damit unmöglich wird? Nach Login auf der Konsole und 'startx' geht der Desktop, aber das ist doch etwas lästig so :-/
<stevieh> Miyamoto: ja, das hatten wir neulich, habs wieder vergessen, war - "wie immer" ein Rechteproblem beim xauth
<stevieh> schau mal hier ins log... 
<Miyamoto> stevieh: Grobe Idee, wann das gewesen sein könnte? Die Logs sind ja nicht gut zu durchsuchen...
<stevieh> ein zwei Wochen her. Stichwort ist, dem session manager zuzuschauen, der hat spuckt den Fehler aus.
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/692577/ubuntu-15-10-boot-hangs-when-starting-lightdm
<stevieh> der isses
<Miyamoto> stevieh: Danke für den entscheidenden Hinweis mit dem Log des LightDM - es fehlte nur das Verzeichnis /var/lib/lightdm; nach der Erzeugung mit den korrekten Rechten läuft's jetzt :-)
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> da hat beim letzten Mal zwei Tage gedauert :-)
<Catyagin> Weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich die Festplatte einer VM unter Virtualbox im Nachhinein vergrößern kann?
<ppq> Catyagin, google mal nach "linux vdi vergrößern"
 * nagetier hat auch Infos über "vbox vhd vergrößern" gefunden
<Catyagin> ppq, es is ein Windows Gast-System... hab eine Anleitung gefunden, von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge
<Catyagin> http://www.smokinggun.de/2008/02/26/anleitung-mehr-speicherplatz-in-virtual-box/
<nagetier> ich finde das hört sich zu VBox näher an - http://www.tecchannel.de/storage/tipps/2039511/festplatte_in_virtualbox_nachtraeglich_vergroessern/
<nagetier> nur ist mir gerade nicht klar ob nicht auch das Dateisystem anschließend angepasst werden
<ppq> na so komplex ist das nun wirklich nicht
<ppq> ne, das fs muss man selber expandieren
<nagetier> jau
<ppq> aber mit einem windows gast ist das nur ein klick
<Catyagin> Eins der Probleme ist, dass Virtualbox darauf besteht, einen etwaigen Klon des Systems (als Backup) auf meiner Linux Systemplatte anzulegen
<Catyagin> die ist allerdinsg sehr klein (SSD), habt ihr eine Idee, ob das bei einer neueren version als 4.34 anders ist und man da ein anderes Volume für Klons wählen kann?
<ppq> modifyhd only works only with the dynamic format variant ("dynamically allocated image").
<ppq> hast du das als fixes image ersteltl?
<nagetier> ok
<ppq> wenn dynamisch, musst du da nichts klonen
<Catyagin> ppq, den Klon will ich nur zur Sicherheit anlegen, falls irgendwas schief läuft
<ppq> achso
<ppq> dann mach das doch einfach manuell?
<Catyagin> ppq, aber ist halt doof wenn ich dazu erst 25 GB oder wer weiß wie viel auf dem 120 GB SSD freischaufln muss, wo auf der Datenplatte x TB frei sind
<ppq> .vdi wegsichern und gut
<ppq> du machst dir das gerade unnötig kompliziert ^^
<Catyagin> ppq, nein, Oracle hat das unnötig kompliziert gemacht, weil da keine Abfrage kommt, in welchem Verzeichnis man gern den Klon angelegt haben will.
<Catyagin> ppq, ich HAB nun mal in der Regel keine 25 GB dort frei im home vz
<ppq> wieso kopierst du die .vdi nicht einfach selbst?
<ppq> das ist eine datei wie jede andere
<Catyagin> ppq, das hab ich schon mal und die hab ich nicht wieder zum Laufen bekommen
<Catyagin> ppq, erzähl das Oracle ;-)
<Catyagin> ppq, ich hatte einen Klon erstellt, und DESSEN cdi auf die Datenplatte kopiert, und wieder zurück kopiert, und siehe - die geklonte VM sstartete nicht mehr
<Catyagin> vdi
<kirsten> hallo, folgendes Problem: ich habe eine hd mit 300 GB und eine SSD mit 250 GB. Meine Filmordner mit 200GB ist auf der hd mein Bilderordner mit 270 GB passt nicht auf die ssd. Kann man Ubuntu so einstellen, dass eide Platten als eine Platte betrachtet werden?
<zerwas> kirsten: Wenn es dir den Aufwand wert ist und du glaubst, dass das Vereinen die beste Lösung ist, kannst du das mit LVM bewerkstelligen.
<kirsten> naja, wüsstest du eine bessere LÖsung?
<nagetier> kirsten, lvm könnte das.. mir wäre aber nur eine Möglichkeit bekannt indem du die vorhanden Daten auf eine weitere HDD auslagerst und die beiden vorhandenen bearbeitest. Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du somit den Speicherbereich deiner schnelle SSD mit der vergleichsweise langsamen HDD "koppeln" würdest? Ich würde davon abraten, auch fällt mit persönlich keine andere Möglichkeit ein.
<kirsten> naja, ich könnte z.b. mehrer Unterordner meines Bilderordners auf die Hd auslagern. Ist aber nicht so elegant, weil es meine Ordnerstrucktur durcheinander bringt
<koegs> einfach die bilder auf die HDD und die Filme auf die SSD
<kirsten> problem ist, dass beide Ordner schnell wachsen...
<koegs> dann geht dir der platz ja eh irgendwann aus und du solltest wahlweise in eine größere HDD oder SSD investieren
<nagetier> gewagt, bei der Kapazität :)
<kirsten> ja, ich denke , ich werden meinen Bilderordner "auseinander reissen"
<David1977> wie schnell wachsen denn die Ordner und von welcher Größenordnung reden wir denn da? Ansonsten wäre vielleicht ein NAS grundlegend die bessere Alternative, oder?
<kirsten> nas ist vorhanden.Aber diese beiden Ordner habe ich gerne immer auf meinem Laptop dabei
<David1977> ok, dann habe ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ;)
<kirsten> ok, danke
<stevieh> 1tb ssd kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt :-)
<nagetier> 1tb hdd, 2,5".. liegt imho bei unter 80€
<David1977> Ja, aber doch keine SSD, oder?
<nagetier> für Bilder und Videos?
<David1977> Keine Ahnung...das war aber das, was stevieh meinte 
<nagetier> Ja, der scherzt ganz gerne :)
<sky-2k> moinsen @all
<sky-2k> na alles klar bei euch soweit? 
<sky-2k> kennt sich jemand eventuell hier ein bisschen mit saned aus? 
<jokrebel> keine Geduld die Leute heutzutage
<morise> Nabend! Kurze frage zur Textausgabe in Ubuntu... habe ich was falsch gemacht oder wird nicht alles ins deutsche übersetzt? 
<bekks> Kannst du das konkrete Problem benennen? :)
<k1l> morise: wo denn genau?
<morise> z.b. bei Pidgin sthet in der Kontaktliste "Friends" "Phone Contacts" und "Kontakte"
<morise> Oder bei XChat "List of Channels" und wenn ich drauf klicke steht im reiter "Channel-Liste"
<k1l> die übersetzungen sind größtenteils von freiwilligen teams. und wenn die entwickler einige sachen anders nennen bei neuen versionen muss das wieder in aufwändiger arbeit angepasst werden.
<zerwas> morise: Mit welchem Protokoll benutzt du denn Pidgin? Diese Listen werden z.B. von ICQ, Jabber, Facebook etc. angelegt, da kann Pidgin im Grunde nichts für
<morise> Ahso.... hab ich mir auch gedacht... nur hätte ja sein können das ich etwas falsch eingestellt habe....
<zerwas> morise: Nein, keine Sorge :)
<morise> Bin auch recht neu in der im Linux/Ubunutu Universum! :-P
<zerwas> morise: Was k1l sagt, gilt natürlich trotzdem
<morise> Danke trotzdem..... nettes deutsch meinerseits "neu in der im" :-P
<stevieh> argl, warum spricht mein Firefox kein deutsch?
<ppq> stevieh, installier das paket firefox-locale-de
<morise> Gibt es unter Ubuntu auch ein PDF Drucker?
<zerwas> morise: Ja, klar
<morise> Irgendein bestimmten? Ich sag mal ein "Standard"
<zerwas> morise: wenn du auf Drucken gehst findest du den Punkt "In Datei drucken"
<zerwas> morise: Aus welchem Programm heraus möchtest du denn in ein PDF drucken?
<morise> AHA!!!!! Danke dir!
<morise> War jetzt aus Thunderbird....
<zerwas> Kein Problem :)
<zerwas> Ich habe hier ein Image mit btrfs-Dateisystem mit @ und subvolume @home. Wenn ich die .img einfach mounte und dann ein chroot in /mnt/@ mache, habe ich innerhalb des chroot keinen Zugriff auf das subvolume @home (Eigentlich klar, liegt ja auch außerhalb des chroots in /mnt/@home)
<zerwas> Wie kriege ich jetzt ein chroot, bei dem ich Zugriff aufs @home subvol habe?
<zerwas> Naja, mit einem händischen mount --bind funktioniert es wahrscheinlich auch.
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-01
<waressearcher2> is there german irc network ?
<waressearcher2> where I can just join any channel without "-de" in it and there will be german folks ?
<dadrc> all of the big networks are international
<waressearcher2> dadrc: no specifically german one ?
<waressearcher2> I'm learning german
<dadrc> can't think of one. 
<dadrc> for some german smalltalk, you could join us in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<koegs> gibt es ein vernünftiges programm für den systray womit ich die lautstärke kontrollierenm kann?
<dadrc> ganz viele
<dadrc> kommt drauf an, was du da so hast
<koegs> dadrc: eben nur nen systray, nix xfce, nix kde, nix gnome, etc.
<koegs> hab aber was gefunden: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man1/pasystray.1.html
<dadrc> Hast du PA?
<dadrc> Ich benutz bei so minimalen Setups gerne https://github.com/Maato/volumeicon
<koegs> dadrc: jo, PA ist vorhanden :)
<dadrc> das tut ganz gut
<koegs> dadrc: und wie nutzt du XF86AudioLowerVolume und co?
<tuor> Hi, Ich habe Ubuntu 14.04 und das "English (international AltGr dead keys)" Tastaturlayout. Wenn ich den "Keyboard Layout Chart" anzeigen lasse, steht beim "/" (die Taste links vom "Shift R") "…" als alternative (mit "Shift"+"Level3 Shift"+"/"). Wenn ich es aber einzugeben versuche, erscheint erst nichts und danach wird das Zeichen welches ich zuvor eingegeben hatte ein wenig veraendert.
<tuor> "A""Shift"+"Level3 Shift"+"/"+"/" → Ả
<tuor> oder zb: ả
<tuor> Also komisches Zeugs. Scheint sich mehr wie ein Compose Key zu verhalten als (wie angezeigt) "…"
<tuor> Wo kann ich nachsehen, was welche Tasten (wirklich) tun?
<koegs> dadrc: hat sich auch schon erledigt :D
<dadrc> ftr: die hab ich von hand gemapprt
<koegs> jo, max ich jetzt auch über amixer
<dadrc> tuor: xev ist meistens ein guter anfang
<tuor> dadrc, ich sehe nicht ganz wie ich damit meine Frage beantworten sollte. Ich weis, dass die rechte Alt-Taste ein Level3 Shift ist. Und dass man Level 4 mit "Shift"+"Level3 Shift" erreicht. Die Tastatur verhaelt sich sonst auch wie erwartet. Nur Anstatt dem erwarteten "…" ist die Taste <dead_hook>. Es entspricht einfach nicht dem was auf dem "Keyboard Layout Chart" steht. Ich wollte nun wissen wo man
<tuor> nachsehen kann wie ein Layout funktioniert (welche Key Codes welche Zeichen erzeugen — etwas wie /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose fuer die "Compose Keys").
<dadrc> tuor: ah, sorry, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden
<tuor> So habs: /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us
<tuor> Wo melde ich Bugs? Er schränkt die Funktionalität nicht ein, es ist nur definitiv eine Falsche Information. Laesst man sich unter Ubuntu 14.04 das Tastaturlayout "English (international AltGr dead keys)" anzeigen, wird "key <AB10> { [     slash,   question,  questiondown,        dead_hook ] };" nicht korrekt angezeigt.
<tuor> s/Falsche/falsche/
<tuor> Ebenso bei "English (US, international with dead keys)"
<sysdef> tuor: wenn ich nach bugs+ubuntu google, bekomme ich https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ als ergebnis. sieht erfolgsversprechend aus
<tuor> Jo stimmt.
<tuor> Mal einen report gemacht: #1521602
<TeXnicer> Moin... ich habe gerade fast nen Herzinfarkt bekommen
<TeXnicer> Nach Anschluss zweier neuer Festplatten wollte grub nicht grubrescue>
<TeXnicer> Jetzt habe ich beide alten Festplatten angeschlossen und es geht (allerdings bin ich jetzt in windows)
<k1l> hat das bios die reihenfolge der nummerierung neu gewürfelt?
<TeXnicer> Kann ich grub auf den Plattenwechsel vorbereiten?
<k1l> achso, du hast die platten rausgenommen, auf denen der grub installiert war?
<TeXnicer> Ich würde es gleich einfach versuchen die Platten bustechnisch hinten dran zu hängen (sata3, sata4) 
<TeXnicer> k11 eben nicht, die "alte" Platte war drin, hatte strom und war immer auf sata0
<TeXnicer> aber grub wollte noch meine ssd drin haben, die aber nur als /srv eingehängt ist, bzw. als ein home user unterverzeichnis
<TeXnicer> Hm, komisch ... 
<TeXnicer> aber ich muss sowieso mal was mir grub machen...
<TeXnicer> ich habe eine "verkorkste" version, denn nachdem ich Xindows auswähle, werde ich noch einmal gefragt...
<TeXnicer> und wenn ich dann linux auswähle, kommt irgend eine verkorkste oder nicht mehr vorhandene version
<k1l> ich versteh die gerade nicht ganz. du hattest die sachen schon im grub drin stehen? eigentlich werden mountpoints erst beim OS boot durch die fstab gemacht.
<TeXnicer> Ich vermute ein grub auf MBR (läuft) und ein "windows" grub von einer alten parallelinstallation auf der Windowspartition
<TeXnicer> kann ich von windows auf die grubeinträge zugreifen?
<TeXnicer> k1l: Danke fürs mit-denken. Ich mache mal folgendes: Ich schließe die beiden Platten an sata3 und sata 4 zusätzlich an und gucke, ob es klappt. 
<TeXnicer> Dann mache ich meinen Kram fertig und dann gucke ich mir mal Grub unter linux an.
<TeXnicer> und wenn es nicht klappt komme ich hierher wieder.
<TeXnicer> Dann kann ich Dir auch mehr informationen geben
<TeXnicer> hm...
<TeXnicer> ich werde grub lernen müssen
<TeXnicer> :)
<freakyy> kann mir jemand helfen, wie kreig ich den hilfe screen mit keyboard shortcuts der mir beim ersten system start angezeigt wird wieder zurück?
<stevieh> die windows taste lange genug drücken?
<freakyy> stevieh: passiert nix
<freakyy> öffne ich bloss gnome-shell
<stevieh> dann hast du kein Unity... 
<freakyy> nein hab ubuntu-gnome
<stevieh> kenn ich nich, mag ich nich
<freakyy> mir gefällts ;D
<john> hallo zusammen
<Guest51203> okay ^
<Guest51203> ich weiss es ist eine nebensächlichkeit, trotzdem interessierts mich. 
<Guest51203> bei grub.config kann man ja so ziemlich alles einstellen
<Guest51203> also was zuerst startet, wie lange, hintergrund usw. 
<Guest51203> aber den grubtitel finde ich dort nicht :o
<Guest51203> hat jemad ne idee, wo der is?
<Guest51203> *jemand 
<k1l> du meinst die grubscripte?
<Guest51203> jap
<k1l> würde mal spontan auf das header script tippen
<k1l> oder meinst du den namen des OS in der zeile?
<Guest51203> ne, den header script. 
<Guest51203> den namen des os sind alle da ^^
<Guest51203> also ich hab nur einen Kommentar mit header. ich werd mal dort weiterschauen
<Guest51203> k1l korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber müsste der headertitle nicht auch in dem boot-verzeichnis sein?
<olaf123__> hi, mir ist xterm abgestürzt/eingefroren (Fenster nur noch schwarz) beim Bearbeiten einer Datei mit joe. Wie beende ich so sanft wie möglich diese Konsole?
<k1l> Guest51203: kann dann sein, dass man das nicht verstellen kann weil es in grub hardcoded ist
<jokrebel> strg+c
<jokrebel> olaf123__: 
<olaf123__> jokrebel, war das erste was ich probiert habe. inzwischen folgte ps -a  in der Hoffnung,da was angezeigt zu bekommen
<Guest51203> k1l: aber dann müsste man es ja deaktivieren können? (sry die däm... frage aber was meinste genau mit hardcoded)
<olaf123__> Ich kann xter parallel erneut aufrufen, aber die in dem anderen Fenster geöffnete Datei ist zum Editieren gesperrt. Möchte die ungern zerschießen
<jokrebel> olaf123__: Das Terminal läuft nicht zufällig im screen oder tmux
<olaf123__> jokrebel, ok, jetzt ist es wieder so weit, ich muss peinlich fragen... was ist das?
<olaf123__> Ich habe xterm einfach im LXDE über das Menue gestartet
<olaf123__> (Und die ganze Session läuft in einer Verbindung über nx/x2go, aber das dürfte unrelevant sein)
<jokrebel> olaf123__: Wenn die Datei noch geöffnet ist, aber noch nicht gespeichert wurde, sollte eigentlich beim schließen (oder mit kill beenden) die Datei zumindest in der ursprungsform (vor den Veränderungen) erhalten bleiben.
<k1l> Guest51203: nein
<k1l> Guest51203: wenn es keine variable ist, die man ändenr kann, sondern wenn grub das immer dort hinschreibt
<olaf123__> jokrebel, ja, daher mein Versuch bzgl. ps -a, aber dabekomme ich das nicht angezeigt, sondern nur die pid für "ps" und "sudo"
<jokrebel> olaf123__: Das (nur noch schwarze) Terminal läuft in der GUI? Dann könnte "xkill" helfen.
<Guest51203> k1l: hmmm, könnte sein. würde auch erklähren, wieso der nicht in der grub config ist. 
<Guest51203> k1l: ich such mal ein grub openbook auf deutsch. 
<olaf123__> jokrebel, also quasi wie mein Gedanke an "kill"? Aber dafür bräuchte ich ja trotzdem eine id, ressource o.ä.
<Guest51203> k1l: danke das du dir die zeit genommen hast :)
<olaf123__> jokrebel, ich habe die Datei jetzt sicherheitshalber nochmal kopiert, damit sollte also nichts mehr verloren gehen
<Guest51203> olaf123_: ich bin noch anfänger, aber du könntest ja die id über htop aufrufen in der andere konsole
<jokrebel> olaf123__: Nein bei xkill kann man einfach das "hängende Fester" anklicken und somit killen
<olaf123__> Du meinst "top"? Schon gemacht
<olaf123__> jokrebel, ahhh, das meinst Du
<olaf123__> Da hätte ich auch selbst drauf ...
<olaf123__> ja, hat geklappt. Danke Dir jokrebel 
<jokrebel> olaf123__: Gerne
<ubuntujoe> Hallo zusammen. Mein Ubuntu 14.04 bootet nur zum Desktop durch, wenn ich in grub eine Kommandozeile öffne, und dort folgende 2 Befehle eingebe: http://pastebin.com/s9sdJwVY  .  Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich das umgehen/automatisieren/beheben kann?
<k1l_> ist das nen macbook?
<bekks> ubuntujoe: Editiere die /etc/default/grub entsprechend, führe danach sudo update-grub aus und dann sollte das gehen.
<k1l_> ubuntujoe: geht um nomodeset und reboot=pci,force, oder?
<ubuntujoe> In dieser Datei seh ich nur einige Variablenzuweisungen. Soll ich das einfach unten ranhängen?
<k1l_> ubuntujoe: dort wo "quiet splash" steht fügst du es in den " " dazu
<ubuntujoe> genau, diese bootoptionen benötige ich. aber auch die 2 Pfade zu den Dateien in /boot müssen entsprechend gesetzt werden und die Variable "root"
<ubuntujoe> Ok danke. Das hab ich soweit für die Bootoptionen getan. Und der Rest?
<ubuntujoe> ..oder soll ich dort wo quiet splash steht die gesamten Befehle (die ich auf pastebin gepostet hab) einfügen?
<k1l_> nein nur die beiden kernel optionen 
<k1l_> der rest sollte doch eh stimmen
<ubuntujoe> Eben versucht, das genügt nicht zum booten.
<ubuntujoe> sry, überlesen: das ist kein macbook
<k1l_> was dann?
<k1l_> das de/mmcblk0p2 klingt so nach arm device, oder nach so nem intel tablet.
<ubuntujoe> die genaue bezeichnung kenne ich nicht, da es ein geschenk ist. es ist ein asus tablet mit tastaturdock
<ubuntujoe> ..mit intel atom
<k1l_> pack mal in die grub config bei dem GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX  die ganze zeile da rein
<k1l_> wieder in " "
<ubuntujoe> wieder da, hat leider nicht geholfen, k1l
<k1l_> hast du die ganze erste zeile reingepackt? (sorry hab das erste eben vergessen)
<ubuntujoe> ich habe beide zeilen hintereinander reingepackt, separiert durch ein leerzeichen
<k1l_> nimm mal die 2. zeile wieder raus. nur die erste erstmal
<ubuntujoe> samt bootoptionen? oder die bootoptionen extra unter GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<k1l_> danach dann ein "sudo update-grub" um es neu einzulesen
<k1l_> gute frage. test mal beide varianten
<ubuntujoe> so dann? http://pastebin.com/igbah7MA
<k1l_> teste es mal, wenns nicht klappt dann die beiden optionen unten reinschreiben
<ubuntujoe> ok, bis gleich ;)
<k1l_> wenn du "quite splash" wieder dazu reinschreibst wo es vorher war, dann hast du auch den normalen startbildschirm wieder
<ubuntujoe> hallo k1l, die erste version (mit den bootoptionen in einer eigenen zeile) hat nicht funktioniert. als ich es dann wie vorgeschlagen alles in eine zeile gepackt habe, hat es funktioniert. danke dir!
<k1l_> gut. kannst wie gesagt quite und splash wieder in die obere zeile schreiben damit der normale bootscreen wieder da ist
<ubuntujoe> den hatte ich bisher sowieso nicht, ob mit oder ohne quite splash
<ring0> nur mal so fürs protokoll, die option heißt quiet und nicht quite, wenn ich nicht irre
<k1l_> jo, typo
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-02
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Kann man in Ubuntu Gnome einstellen, dass ein Fenster bei Drag'n'Drop nicht automatisch in den Vordergrund springt, ähnlich wie bei Windows?
<NTQ> Quasi eine ähnliche Frage wie hier, bloß mit Gnome: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194840/how-to-drag-from-a-background-window-to-the-front-window
<Leiwanders> Hallo, weiss einer wieso ich unter Ubuntu schlechte wlan signale bekomme? in Windofs Findet er meine AP station mit guter signal stärke..... 
<k1l_> kommt auf den verbauten chip drauf an. einige hersteller liefer recht beschissene treiber oder direkt gar keine treiber und die müssen dann freiwilligen nachbauen
<Leiwanders> k1l_: ja das habe ich mir schon gedacht das ist schon sehr komisch Ich nutze "Realtek RTL8191SE"
<k1l_> Leiwands: guck mal hier in das wiki: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Realtek
<Leiwands> k1l_ Oky schau ich mir an danke sehr
<Leiwands> Hm  durch Modul r8192se_pci unterstützt sieht aus als müste ich die Moduloptionen anpassen!
<k1l_> oder den treiber selber bauen wie in der anleitung verlinkt. ich hab die karte selber nicht und weiß nicht was da jetzt am besten hilft
<exoplanet> Kann ich mithilfe von systemd ein skript starten wenn eine Datei erstellt wird? 
<noseeder> Guten Abend. ich hoffe hier ist noch wer.
<noseeder> Ich habe soeben von einer DVD die Xubuntu 14 LTS installiert. Seit dem neustart erkennt er aber keinen optischen Datenträger mehr
<noseeder> ist die X86 version.
<zerwas> noseeder: Du meinst in Thunar wird dein DVD-Laufwerk nicht angezeigt?
<noseeder> genau auch nicht wenn ich die eben benutzte installations dvd einlege
<noseeder> um die frage nach einem funktionierenden Datenträger mal vorweg zu beantworten ;-)
<zerwas> noseeder: hast du schon mal mit dem Terminal gearbeitet?
<noseeder> ja meist zuwar nur für die updates und ssh aber ja
<zerwas> Mit wodim --devices solltest du das Gerät angezeigt bekommen
<noseeder> nein bekomme nur fehlermeldung.
<noseeder> wodim: no such file or directory
<noseeder> Cannot open SCSI driver
<zerwas> Ist es über USB angeschlossen?
<noseeder> nein ist ein internes in einem notebook
<zerwas> Ich habe leider schon sehr lange kein optisches Laufwerk mehr. Mit sudo lshw -C disk (evtl. lshw erst nachinstallieren) könnte es ansonsten noch angezeigt werden. 
<zerwas> Wenn es erkannt wird, findest du jedenfalls in im Verzeichnis /dev eine Datei wie dvd oder cdrom, dort kannst du mal nachschauen.
<zerwas> Wenn das existiert, sollte das manuelle Mounten einer DVD auch funktionieren
<noseeder> ich teste mal sry war mal austreten
<noseeder> lshw erkennt es und zeigt mir auch einen /dev/ eintrag dazu
<noseeder> aber warum will das automounten nicht?
<zerwas> noseeder: Kann ich dir nicht sagen, das könnte irgendeine Xfce- bzw. Thunar-Sache sein, das habe ich hier leider nicht drauf. Mal überprüfen, ob thunar-volman läuft und ob in den Thunar-Einstellungen Automount aktiviert ist.
<zerwas> noseeder: Bugreports gibt's ansonsten auch ... https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9193
<kermie> wäre interessant zu wissen, ob Du manuell mounten kannst und nur der automount nicht funktioniert
<noseeder> kermie und wie?
<kermie> mit $ mount
<kermie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<kermie> kommst Du klar damit?
<noseeder> mounted nicht mit dem befehl "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<noseeder> kommt der Fehler "kein Medium auf /dev/sr0 gefunden
<kermie> Okay, dann ist da wahrscheinlich nix. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Probleme mit dem Treiber für Dein CD-Laufwerk gibt. Gibt es ggf. einen Eintrag im Treiber-Manager für proprietäre Treibersoftware?
<k1l> noseeder: hast du mal alle updates gemacht und neu gestartet?
<k1l> nur um einen alten kernel mit einem bug auszuschliessen
<zerwas> Und mal die Bezeichnung vom Laufwerk/Notebook + Linux googeln
<noseeder> ja habe ich und eben nochmal aber habe da was anders gemacht
<noseeder> hatte die CD beim boot drin gelassen
<noseeder> nun wird sie erkannt auch nach dem entfernen und wieder einlegen
<noseeder> gleich nochmal eustarten diesmal ohne CD
<noseeder> nun wird das Laufwerk wieder nicht erkannt
<noseeder> ok wenn ich den datenträger beim boot drin habe wird er angezeigt und auch automount gemacht. wenn er beim boot nicht drin ist kann ich nicht per automount darauf zugreifen
<nagetier> noseeder, auch nicht per händischem mount, sagtest?
<nagetier> noseeder, schräge Frage..was ist denn wenn du den einen Datenträger eingelegt hattest, einen anderen dann nach dem Boot einlegst, wird der erkannt?
<nagetier> und hattest du mal eine gepresste CD/DVD eingelegt.. also eine nicht gebrannte?
<nagetier> und was sagt ein Live-System dazu?
<noseeder> nagetier ich habe von einem live system aus installiert
<nagetier> noseeder, ja, teste es doch mal innerhalb des Live-Systems
<noseeder> also andere cds werden nicht erkannt auch wenn ich vorher beim bott eine drin hatte auch kein unterschied bei gepressten
<noseeder> starte dann für test mal das live system
<noseeder> live system geht es auch nicht
<noseeder> es geht nur wenn ich entweder das laufwerksfach beim boot offen habe oder eine CD drin habe
<bekks> Dann würde ich ein neues CD Laufwerk kaufen.
<noseeder> hm ok
<noseeder> wies ich bescheid
<nagetier> noseeder, ich würde zuvor eine andere Version als xubuntu versuchen
<noseeder> welche?
<nagetier> egal, nur eine andere, zB kubuntu, ubuntu
<noseeder> ok
<nagetier> bekks, mit dem Laufwerk lassen sich ohne Probleme Systeme installieren, glaube kaum es liegt an der HW
<bekks> Hmm. Dann wäre es einen Versuch wert, zu testen, ob das Problem sich so manifestiert wenn man sich statt grafisch anzumelden in einem Terminal anmeldet.
<nagetier> bekks, auf der Konsole wurde es getestet.. was aber nicht ganz deinem Szenario entspricht
<nagetier> s/Konsole/virtuelles Terminal/
<bekks> Eigentlich auf einem physical terminal, pty ;)
<nagetier> ja, das wollte ich damit sagen.. es entspricht nicht dem was du versuchen würdestz
<bekks> Mit dem was ich versuchen würde kann eine Beteiligung des Desktop Environments ausschliessen oder verifizieren.
<nagetier> ja, hatte das schon verstanden ;)
<noseeder> wie auch immer das geht
<bekks> noseeder: Neustarten, dann NICHT grafisch anmelden, ctrl+alt+f1 drücken, DORT anmelden, und testen.
<bekks> Mit ohne Bunt mit Maus.
<noseeder> der meldet sich automatisch an
<bekks> Dann schalt das ab.
<noseeder> reicht es nicht einfach ctrl+alt+f1?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du musst die automatische Anmeldung abschalten.
<nagetier> und greift das DE nicht schon wenn es geladen wurde? Wäre ein Boot ohne GUI nicht effektiver?
<bekks> Das DE wird erst geladen, wenn man sich grafisch anmeldet, was bei der automatischen Anmeldung passiert.
<nagetier> also auch vor der grafischen Anmeldung?
<nagetier> ok
<bekks> Nein, erst nach der automatischen Anmeldung.
<noseeder> jungs ich denke fast wir können das vergessen habe nun einen gelben streifen senkrecht in der mitte des bildschirmes
<noseeder> ich denke der hat sein lebensalter erreicht
<bekks> Sehr schön. Starte mal neu.
<bekks> Nicht dass die GRafikkarte den Geist aufgibt.
<noseeder> ah streifen wieder weg und das ganz ohne neustart
<bekks> Tada. :)
<nagetier> die kommen auch gerne mal wieder :P
<nagetier> da hilft dann der Start im Backofen ;)
<noseeder> ihr seht das also genau so. hardware am ende
<nagetier> noseeder, nicht wirklich, von meiner Seite
<noseeder> ich bekomme das autologin nicht weg -.-
<nagetier> noseeder, starte eine Live-Versin, eine andere als xubuntu
<nagetier> ok, auch die startet Autologin.. aber es wäre ein Versuch wert
<noseeder> brenne kubuntu grade aus
<nagetier> über das besagte Laufwerk?
<noseeder> nein über den pc über den ich auch grade mit euch schreibe
<noseeder> kubuntu ist gestartet
<noseeder> nun einfach cd raus nehmen und andere rein tun?
<nagetier> nu aber 
<nagetier> versuche mal, ansonsten muss die im ram geladen werden
<nagetier> das lässt sich beim start wählen, imho
<nagetier> wenn das nicht klappt, wäre es sinnvoll kubuntu auf einen usb-stick zu laden, somit wäre das laufwerk frei
<noseeder> ok muss in den ram ich starte neu
<noseeder> bekomm das nicht hin egal ich installier das nun (kubuntu x86)
<noseeder> werde dann nach dem aufwachen testen ob es geht und ggf mich hier nochmal melden
<bekks> Du bekommst was nicht hin?
<bekks> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop einzutippen? :)
<noseeder> das laden der live cd in den RAM und das abschalten des autologin
<noseeder> xubuntu habe ich ja schon drauf
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-03
<bekks> ah, falscher channel meinerseits.
<noseeder> :-)
<nagetier> noseeder, warum 32bit.. unterstützt die CPU kein 64bit?
<nagetier> und hast du derzeit auch ein 32bit xubuntu installiert?
<noseeder> hat eh nur wenig ram und ist echt alt kam zu vista zeiten raus
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Ist das eine 64bit CPU?
<noseeder> ja ist es sehe ich grade
<bekks> Dann gibt es keinen Grund 32bit zu verwenden.
<noseeder> ein intel core 2 solo
<nagetier> dann würde ich zu 64bit raten.. es ist einfach langlebiger
<noseeder> jo ok dann aber definitief morgen
<nagetier> jo, penn gut
<nagetier> noseeder, war ist an RAM verbaut?
<nagetier> was*
<noseeder> 4gb
<nagetier> nimm 64bit
<noseeder> ok morgen dann
<noseeder> n8
<nagetier> n8
<bekks> n8
<schnuppi> n8
<nagetier> schlafe gut, schnuppi 
<nagetier> *knuddel*
<pragomer_1> hallo. kann mir vielleicht jemand mit meinem problem hier helfen: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/einfache-udev-regel-script-funktioniert-nicht/   
<David1977> niemals ein bash-script mit dateiname.sh benennen
<bekks> a) du verwendest keinen vollen Pfad zu zenity, b) du verwendest ein grafisches Tool in einem udev Script, was auf die Nase fallen wird, wenn dein User nicht angemeldet ist
<David1977> dateiname.sh verweist auf ein sh-script
<bekks> Dateiendungen sind völlig irrelevant unter Linux.
<bekks> Der einzige Sinn von .sh ist es, zu erkennen dass es sich um ein Shell-Script handelt, und nicht um ein Bainry.
<bekks> Binary
<pragomer_1> ok.. dann werd ich das sh einfach mal weglassen. meinst du der "nicht-absolute" pfad zu zenity (sollte echt nur ein einfaches testbeispiel sein..) kann der grund sein?
<geser> das Skript wird von udev aufgerufen (also root), also wird das aufgerufen zenity auch nicht wissen auf welchen Desktop es zeigen soll
<bekks> Das, und die Tatsache dass du ein grafisches Tool (zenity) in einem udev-Script benutzt.
<pragomer_1> mh.. ok.. wartet. ich werde dann mal was anderes machen lassen in dem script..
<pragomer_1> einfach einen ordner anlegen. brauch ich für mkdir auch "/bin/mkdir" ?
<bekks> pragomer_1: printf "%s" "Hat geklpappt." > /home/user/test.txt
<pragomer_1> ach jetzt. ja. der ordner wurde angelegt.. sowas.. dann war das hauptproblem wohl dass grafische zenity.. ich brauch es ja eigentlich für das mounten eines tc-containers.. perfekt.. jetzt dürfte es gehen.
<pragomer_1> Dank euch sehr !
<pragomer_1> ach ne.. es geht ja doch nicht. weil das script welche meinen truecrypt container öffnet, ja auch eine grafische eingabe fordert. Das Passwort-eingabefeld erscheint nicht.
<pragomer_1> Geht das doch irgendwie mit udev?
<LetoThe2nd> ach schreib das passwort einfach mit ins script!
<LetoThe2nd> </profiamwerk>
<bekks> pragomer_1: Screib doch einfach ein Script welches du manuell aufrufst?
<LetoThe2nd> oder lass truecrypt weg und voila, schon gehts! :)
<pragomer_1> also passwort mit auf den weg geben möchte ich nicht. manuell angeklickt geht das script ja, nur (noch) nicht mit udev
<pragomer_1> bin leider auf truecrypt (plattformübergr.) angewiesen
<bekks> Es wird auch nie mit udev gehen, solange du da grafischen Müll drin hast.
<LetoThe2nd> udev->gui braucht immer irgendne art von signaling.
<LetoThe2nd> ich rieche hier dbus
<Kotzmeister> moin
<pragomer_1> mm. habt ihr andere ideen wie ich einen truecrypt-container auf einem stick automatisch mounten lassen und ich nach dem pw gefragt werde?
<pragomer_1> hab noch das hier gefunden: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=96670
<pragomer_1> weiß aber nicht wie mir das hilft :-)
<bekks> Grafisch nur mit dbus und Konsorten.
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht hilft inotify als trigger anstatt udev, aber das ist auch nur geraten
<Pixelbyte> hi kann man eine grafikkarte von dem xserver trennen und eine andere grafikkarte legen ohne das system neu zu starten? und evtl. zurück?
<David1977> bekks: Ich will dir nicht großartig widersprechen...aber wenn in der shebang #!/bin/bash steht, dann sollte man das script nicht mit .sh enden lassen. Man vermutet da eher eine shebang von #!/bin/sh und bash != sh. Zumindest wird das auf #bash immer so empfohlen
<David1977> Und da du selbst in dem channel bist, hast du das bestimmt auch schon mal gelesen ;)
<stevieh> Pixelbyte: AFAIK nein. Der xserver ist schon an die Grafik gebunden. Aber das system musst nicht neu starten
<texnicer> Kernel panic! Ich dachte ich bin ein ganz schlauer, und behebe meine Wlan Probleme selbst, habe auch einen schönen Artikel genau zu meinem Chipsatz gefunden (Lenovo Notebook)
<texnicer> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-internet-seit-ubuntu-13-10-auf-lenovo-b54/#post-6266182
<texnicer> Chipsatz stimmt, Kernel .13 Habe das Paket runtergeladen, die FIrmware kopiert und mit der "alten Datei" kompiliert - lief auch ohne Fehlermeldung durch, beim neustart hängt jetzt der .13-70 Kernel mit panic, 
<bekks> David1977: Fast richtig. #bash sagt, dass Dateiendungen irrelevant sind, und deswegen Scripte keine Endung haben sollten, weil die Portabilität leidet.
<texnicer> erste wenn ich die "erweiterten Optionen" auswähle und den .13-68 er nehme, komme ich wieder ins System.
<texnicer> Jetzt weiß ich nicht einmal, was ich falsch gemacht habe, wie ich feststellen kann, was richtig ist und wie ich den Murks wieder hinbekomme.
<texnicer> Ziel: Treiber, der nicht ständig die Verbindung abbricht und natürlich ein durchbooten ohne erst im Menü eine andere Kernelversion auszuwählen
<bekks> texnicer: Dann starte den funktionierenden Kernel und entferne das Modul wieder.
<texnicer> rmmod?
<bekks> rm.
<bekks> Um welches Chipset handelt es sich denn genau?
<texnicer> rtl8723be
<texnicer> Das ist bekannt vanilla immer abzubrechen (siehe Artikel)
<bekks> Realtek. Oh Gott. Ich bin raus.
<texnicer> Danke :)
<texnicer> Erstmal ein beck's ;)
<stevieh> texnicer: was ist denn das für ein ubuntu mit was für nem Kernel?
<texnicer> Ich habe noch eine Idee, die ich mal testen möchte, vielleicht war es das und es klappt jetzt
<texnicer> oh moment
<texnicer>  ich gucke
<texnicer> Linux turing 3.13.0-68-generic #111-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 18:17:06 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> texnicer: Wie wäre es wenn du uns die Idee vorher verrätst? :)
<texnicer> Teile meiner Idee würden die Deutsche Bevölkerung sehr verunsichern.
<stevieh> versteh ich
<texnicer> Ich glaube ich habe die firmware nicht ins /lib kopiert ;)
<bekks> Laberrabarber.
<bekks> texnicer: Welches Ubuntu ist das?
<texnicer> 14.04?
<stevieh> dürfte ein 14.04 sen.
<texnicer> Rischtisch
<bekks> Dann würde ich mal einen aktuellen Kernel aus dem Enablement Stack nehmen.
<stevieh> und wenn man da so ein hwe draufmacht?
<texnicer> Was wollt ihr von mir? o.O
<texnicer> hwe?
<texnicer> enablement stack?
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<texnicer> Ich bekomme nur mit, wie meine Aktualisierungsverwaltung immer meint "sie haben X und könnten auf Y upgraden"
<bekks> Lies den Artikel.
<stevieh> ist ja auch gut so für doofies. Aber die halb erleuchteten, die es bis hier in den chat schaffen, bekommen sogar den HWE empfohlen
<Pixelbyte> stevieh: ich starte meine zweite karte mit pcistub um sie durch zureichen möchte aber die auch unter ubuntu benutzen
<texnicer> Nur mal kurz: Auwand: Risiko zu "mischen" -> viele neue Probleme, was bekomme ich dafür, klar neuen Kernel (neueren), soweit verstanden, aber gibt es konkret Vorteile?
<texnicer> Akut habe ich ja nur, dass mein RTL Treiber blöd ist - wenn der im neuen HWE behoben ist, dann wäre das ne Motivation für mich - wenn das nix mit dem Kernel zu tun hat, beweist das nur zwei Dinge, meine Doofheit und das die Rätselhaftigkeit des Kontinuumstranfunktionators nur durch seine Mächtigkeit übertroffen wird.
<bekks> Was für "Mischen" denn?
<bekks> HAst du den Artikel gelesen oder nicht?
<texnicer> Nicht auswending gelernt...
<texnicer> ich gucke nochmal rein...
<bekks> Nicht nur reingucken. LESEN.
<texnicer> habe ich
<texnicer> . Intermixing a 14.04 enablement kernel with the 12.04 X.org stack or a 14.04 enablement X.org stack with a 12.04 kernel will not be officially tested nor supported. 
<texnicer> So was lese ich da
<stevieh> ja, macht nix
<texnicer> und wenn ich nicht einmal einen Treiber nach Anleitung installieren kann, graut es mir - siehe oben
<stevieh> Pixelbyte: kenn ich nicht, pcistub
<texnicer> Was tut HWE denn besser? 
<texnicer> *macht
<bekks> LIES den Artikel.
<texnicer> Habe ich... 
<bekks> Hast du nicht, denn DIE Frage wird dort beantwortet.
<texnicer> man kann updaten, man kann sich jede menge versauen, man kann seinen "support" verlieren und soll das testen.
<bekks> Wovon redest Du?
<texnicer> man soll das nicht für server und VMs nehmen
<bekks> Liest du irgendwelche anderen Artikel?
<bekks> Wo steht das da?
<Pixelbyte> stevieh: ich meinte pci-stub : pci-stub 0000:08:00.0: claimed by stub
<texnicer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bekks> texnicer: Nenne mir den Satz in dem steht, dass das nicht für Server und/oder VMs sei.
<bekks> Zitiere ihn.
<texnicer> okay - server, NOT Cloud, mein fehler: These newer enablement stacks are meant for desktop and server use only, and not recommended for cloud or virtual images. To remain on the original stacks the options are: 
<bekks> Also. LESEN, nicht nur reingucken.
<bekks> Und nicht jedes zweite Wort kommentieren, bevor du das Ding komplett gelesen hast.
<texnicer> bekks: löst HWE/Stack mein Netzwerkkartenproblem?
<bekks> texnicer: Lies. Den. Artike.
<bekks> *Artikel
<texnicer> So, jetzt habe ich alles, was nicht Release-Diagramm ist gelesen und meine Frage wurde nicht beantwortet. Ich bin zu doof, ich finde nicht, was Du meinst. Eine Suche nach "rtl" gab auch keinen Treffer.
<bekks> Niemand sagte, dass in dem Artikel die Frage nach einem "rtl" beantwortet wird. Es geht darum, dass du verstehst, was der HWE ist und wozu der da ist.
<texnicer> Ich lese nur von Versionskonflikten und die habe ich schon beim Installieren von einem Treiber gehabt, ich will mir nicht das gesamte System zerschießen, weil ich einen X-Teil alt und einen Kernel neu oder so etwas habe
<bekks> Das kann nur dann passieren wenn du händisch irgendwelche Pakete installierst.
<texnicer> Sobald mein System beim ersten Start ohne Kernelpanik durchläuft, kann ich vielleicht auch entspannter über Stack und HWE nachdenken.
<texnicer> Stand vanilla: kein WLAN netzwerk.
<bekks> Wenn du dem Artikel folgst und den aktuellen HWE installierst, hast du den aktuellen HWE.
<texnicer> ich kopiere meine 14.04-desktop zeile (sudo)
<bekks> Du solltest VORHER über den HWE nachdenken, denn ein neuer Kernel ist Vorraussetzung für die Unterstützung neuer Hardware.
<texnicer>  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid 
<bekks> Wozu kopierst du sie hier rein?
<texnicer> das wäre das was ich machen würde in der konsole
<bekks> Steht das in dem Artikel?
<texnicer> ja#
<bekks> Wozu kpierst du das dann nochmal hier rein
<texnicer> um sicher zu gehen
<bekks> Ich werde Dir nicht beide Händchen halten.
<bekks> Entweder tust du was der Artikel Dir sagt oder du lässt es.
<texnicer> dann schauen wir mal ob ich das hinbekomme :)
<bekks> Wir werden sehen.
<texnicer> Also um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich installiere einen neueren Kernel in der Hoffnung, dass mein Netzwerkkartentreiberproblem offiziell gelöst wurde?
<bekks> Du installierst einen neuen Kernel. Entweder bringt der die Unterstützung für dein Chipset schon mit, wenn nicht, dann hast du zumindest einen _aktuellen_ Kernel um dein Modul nochmal neu zu bauen.
<texnicer> okay.
<texnicer> Dann habe selbst ich es verstanden :) Danke für die Geduld.
<stevieh> Pixelbyte: hat das was mit qemu zu tun?
<Pixelbyte> stevieh: ja auch, aber das will ich entscheiden ob die graka für windows oder linux nutzen möchten
<Pixelbyte> -n
<stevieh> naja, kapier ich nicht. 
<texnicer> bekks: So, nochmal danke.
<texnicer> 1.) Er bootet durch
<texnicer> 2.) Netzwerk scheint zu laufen, warten wir es ab
<texnicer> aber
<texnicer> 3.) /boot scheint voll zu sein, woher weiß ich was ich da löschen kann?
<stevieh> tja, wenn das boot voll ist, musst du seehofer.exe installieren.
<texnicer> Linux turing 3.19.0-37-generic #42~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 23 15:13:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stevieh> (sorry couldn't resist :-)
<texnicer> stevieh: der war böse - aber gut
<texnicer> VM muss ich mir ein anderes Mal beibringen
<stevieh> texnicer: alte kernel purgen, da werden ein paar rumliegen
<texnicer> apt-cache search kernel?
<texnicer> apt-get purge $`kernel
<stevieh> apt-get install bikeshed
<stevieh> purge-old-kernels
<koegs> bikeshed hat aber viele abhängigkeiten O.o
<koegs> 55MB installieren um einen kernel runterzuschmeissen
<texnicer> Ist denn schon Weihnachten? und hatten die damals schon Fahrräder?
<bekks> texnicer: Alter Kernel kannst du löschen, über die Paketverwaltung.
<Kotzmeister> Was Weihnachten ......schon wieder ?
<bekks> koegs: Macht doch nix, / ost doch größer als /boot :)
<bekks> koegs: Dieses Jahr sogar schon am 24.12.
<texnicer> Genius oder Bösewicht? https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<Kotzmeister> ohhhh nöö 
<bekks> texnicer: Lies den Artikel und bilde Dir selbst ein Urteil. :P
<texnicer> Die Gute Nachricht... kannst 3 Türen gleichzeitig aufmachen... bist Du Beamter?
<texnicer> *gruselig* wer weiß, was in dem sed alles Drin ist... vielleicht sogar der Schäuble, oder wenns ganz dicke kommt, die Merlek
<Kotzmeister> Ja bin ich ......Ich warte bei meinem Bier Adventskalender bis zum 24 ....da habe ich mehr als wenn ich jeden Tag eine Tür aufmache 
<moritz_> Das wird ein spassiger heiliger Abend
<bekks> texnicer: KAnnst du das Offtopicgelaber mal seinlassen?
<bekks> Kotzmeister: Und du auch bitte :)
<Kotzmeister> das stimmt , da kommt ich auch in Weihnachts stimmung 
<Kotzmeister> sorry
<texnicer> hm so ganz klappt das mit der stabilen Internetleitung noch nicht
<bekks> Realtek.
<David1977> bekks: ok...oder so ;). Aber ein S_h script kann doch auch eine .sh Endung haben, oder? Einem bash script würde ich auch keine Endung verpassen
<David1977> ups-...sh-script, meinte ich natürlich ;)
<TeXnicer> Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob das Netzwerk stabil läuft, ich habe gerade mal nen Download angelassen, der wurde abgebrochen - das kann jetzt aber auch ACPI sein.
<Traurig> Hallo Leute ich hab seit kurzem ein Druckerproblem mit Cups. Einmal druckt er sofort, dann dauerts sehr lange bis er anfängt. Jetzt stehen 3Aufträge in Cups an und es passiert nix.
<Traurig> unerledigt seit Thu Dec 3 16:24:52 2015
<Traurig> HP-LaserJet-M1005 (Beschäftigt, Aufträge werden akzeptiert, Netzfreigabe, Standarddrucker, Farbmanagement)
<Traurig> type=1400 audit(1449156613.811:72): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name="/home/.ecryptfs/XYZ/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt" pid=2131 comm="cupsd" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<Traurig> Könnte das etwas damit zu tun haben?
<stevieh> Traurig: klingt doch fast so?
<Traurig> Das Problem tritt seit ca. 1-2 Wochen auf.Ne idee was ich machen könnte? Was ist das für eine Meldung überhaupt?
<Traurig> Der hier ist so ähnlich → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1370930
<ddwa> hi
<frostschutz> Traurig, ist der grund warum ich selinux und apparmor nie verwende. ;)
<Traurig> Was ist apparmor? 
<J_a_n> um
<J_a_n> hi
<Traurig> AppArmor (Application Armor, auf deutsch etwa Anwendungs(programm)-Panzerung) ist eine freie Sicherheitssoftware für Linux, mit der Programmen einzeln bestimmte Rechte zugeteilt oder entzogen werden können.
<Traurig> Ist das nur drauf weil ich encfs verwende?
<Traurig> Ich reboote mal ..
<Traurig> Neustart.. jetzt druckt er wieder .. GRR
<Traurig> Jetzt liefert er → type=1400 audit(1449160637.872:67): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=2536 comm="apparmor_parser"
<lugo> hi, ich habe auf der selben platte 2 mal ubuntu; sda1 und sda5; hab ein grub-update gemacht und er zeigt auch beide an, jedoch wenn ich von sda1 booten will, bootet er trotzdem von sda5
<lugo> sda1 ist übrigens ein Klon von sda5, uuids sind aber verschieden
<jokrebel> tja - Ungeduld lässt grüßen. Dann erklär ich halt nicht wieso man da mit GRUB aufpassen muss...
<Pixelbyte> hi, ich möchte gerne meine zweite Grafikkarte als boot-vga benutzen, wie und wo kann man das ändern
<bekks> Hast du ein Optimus-System?
<Pixelbyte> nein
<bekks> Dann erläutere bitte dein Vorhaben :)
<Pixelbyte> ich möchte nur die zweite grafikkarte als boot benutzen
<bekks> "als boot nutzen" soll was bedeuten?
<Pixelbyte> ja wenn ubuntu hochfährt
<nagetier> Pixelbyte, und die andere für den xserver?
<Pixelbyte> nagetier: nein, mit der anderen entscheide ich, ob ich sie für linux benutze oder für windows benutze
<Pixelbyte> ich brauch die halt uninitialisiert
<nagetier> wenn ja, das ist so speziell, ich würde mich da erst einmal selber schlau machen und nicht hier fragen.. haben wollen möchte ich sehr viel, entschuldige
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> +auch
<bekks> Pixelbyte: Erklä mal dein gesamtes Vorhaben, und nicht nur Teile der von dir erdachten Lösungsansätze.
<bekks> Was willst du mit deiner Grafikkarte tun?
<Pixelbyte> nagetier das habe nur, den boot musste ich noch tauschen
<Pixelbyte> von beiden karten
<bekks> ?
<kirsten> hallo, ich habe da mal 1-2 Feagen: 1 habt ihr einen Server oder Nas? und wenn ja, mit welchem Programm synchronisiert ihr? Ich möchte circa 600 GB von meinem NAS mit meinem Laptop synchronisieren. Welche Software würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen??
<bekks> Pixelbyte: "den boot austauschen"?
<bekks> kirsten: Wie schon tausend Mal beantwortet. rsync oder unison.
<Pixelbyte> bekks: es gibt im driver verzeichner eine datei die heist boot_vga 
<kirsten> ok, ich dachte, es gäbe vielleicht etwas neues
<nagetier> kirsten, hattest dir jetzt eine neue HDD gegönnt? :)
<Pixelbyte> und da steht 1 oder 0 trin
<mgolisch> 600gb auf nem laptop?
<kirsten> ja, ich habe eine ssd 250 GB und eine 7200 HD mit 320 GB
<bekks> Pixelbyte: Kannst du mal in ganzen Sätzen sprechen bitte? Welche Datei existiert wo, und was versprichst du Dir von welcher Änderung?
<nagetier> ok, dachte die 320GB wäre jetzt getauscht worden
<bekks> kirsten: Und worauf willst du dann 600GB kopieren?
<kirsten> sorry, es sind momentan nur 400 GB aber ich werde bestimmt in einem Jahr n größere brauchen. mache viel mit Video und Bildern
<bekks> Pixelbyte: Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<jokrebel> kirsten: 250+320 ist aber nicht genug um 600 zu sichern ;-)
<Pixelbyte> bekks: ubuntu 15.10
<kirsten> meine Viedeos (momentan 260 GB) kommen auf die Hd und die Fotos (momentan 150 GB) kommen auf die SSD zusammen mit dem System
<jokrebel> hatten wir das nicht alles schon vor Tagen (oder gar Wochen)?
<bekks> jokrebel: Seit mehreren Jahren. Immer wieder.
<mgolisch> wieso will man soviel kram auf seinem computer speichern?
<Pixelbyte> bekks: hier in dem ordner sudo ls /sys/bus/pci/drivers/nvidia/0000\:08\:00.0
<mgolisch> ist das nicht der grund warum man ein nas hat?
<Pixelbyte> gibts eine datei heist boot_vga und wie kann ich diesen wert ändern
<kirsten> ich habe jetzt mal syncthing zum syncronisieren probiert - ist aber nicht so richtig toll. ich denke ich werde jetzt wieder rsync benutzen
<bekks> Pixelbyte: Garnicht. Du musst im BIOS einstellen, welche Grafikkarte die primäre Karte sein soll.
<Pixelbyte> bekks: das geht nicht bei meinem bios
<bekks> kirsten: Vorher hast du unison benutzt. Was hat Dir daran nicht gepasst?
<bekks> Pixelbyte: Dann ist dein Vorhaben nicht umsetzbar.
<kirsten> unison finde ich schon richtig klasse. Aber ich dachte, ich finde vielleicht etwas , was schneller geht
<bekks> kirsten: Das wirst du nicht finden. Und rsync ist unidirektional. und widerspricht deiner Anforderung von vor einigen Wochen nach Bidirektionalität.
<kirsten> ah, ok.
<bekks> Sehr schön, die eigenen Anforderungen vergessen. :P
<kirsten> ja, denn wird es wohl doch unison  bleiben. 
<Pixelbyte> bekks: also steckplatz tauschen, das wird heis werden
<mgolisch> wozu brauchst du das alles?
<kirsten> ich werde noch mal versuchen unison auf dem NAS zu instasllieren. Ist leider nicht so einfach, weil auf dem NAS kein Ubuntu läuft. Eigentlich müsste man sich einen Ubuntuserver bauen. Aber das traue ich mir nicht so richtig zu. (ihr könnt also aufatmen :)
<bekks> kirsten: NEIN.
<bekks> kirsten: unison benutzt du einfach vom Laptop aus. So wie mindestens 5x erklärt.
<kirsten> ja, mache ich ja auch, aber dasist sehr langsam
<bekks> Auf deinem Laptop läuft Ubuntu, das ist alles was du dazu benötigst.
<bekks> Es wird nicht schneller werden wenn du es auf dem NAS laufen lässt.
<kirsten> ach so. ok.
<bekks> Bau eine schnellere Verbindung zwischen beiden Geräten, DAS hilft.
<kirsten> ich habe schon alles so schnell wie möglich gemacht. IEs wird dann wohl an den großen Datenmengen liegen.
<bekks> Definiere "so schnell wie möglich".
<kirsten> Gigabit
<bekks> Und dein NAS liest und schreibt mit mehr als 100MB/s ?
<bekks> Und wie hast du die Leitungsgeschwindigkeit geprüft?
<kirsten> Das weiss ich nicht so ganz genau :(
<jokrebel> ...aber es ist gefühlt zu langsam...
<kirsten> nein, wüßte nicht wie das geht. 
<mgolisch> wieviel daten sind es denn?
<bekks> kirsten: Wie heisst dein Netzwerkinterface?
<bekks> mgolisch: 400G.
<bekks> mgolisch: Zum Syncen, nicht zum Kopieren.
<kirsten> ich habe einfach dass gefühl, dass es schneller geht, wenn ich einen Film über caja auf das NAS schiebe, als über Unison
<bekks> kirsten: < bekks> kirsten: Wie heisst dein Netzwerkinterface?
<kirsten> hm, wie kann ich das rausbekommen?
<bekks> ifconfig -a eintippen.
<jokrebel> gefühlt :-/
<bekks> Gegen ein schlechtes Bauchgefühl hilft Schokolade.
<kirsten> also ein Name kommt da nicht wirklich: Link encap:Ethernet 
<bekks> Komplette Ausgabe nach nopaste.
<bekks> Bitte :)
<kirsten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13651690/
<bekks> Da stehen doch mehr als eindeutig die Namen.
<kirsten> ah
<bekks> Und über welches Interface synchronisierst du?
<bekks> Gleichzeitig Kabel und WLAN ist irgendwie - sinnfrei.
<kirsten> also ich stecke dafür immer das Netzwerkkabel rein
<bekks> Wieso haben dann beide eine IP Adresse?
<mgolisch> weil beim reinstecker eth0 ne ip bekommt?
<bekks> Und WLAN deaktiviert werden sollte.
<kirsten> ich habe einfach nur Ubuntu installiert...
<bekks> Du hast WESENTLICH mehr getan, und das wissen wir beide.
<bekks> Du hast oft genug hier nachgefragt.
<kirsten> ja, natürlich habe ich ein wenig installiert...
<bekks> Und ein klitzekleines bisschen konfiguriert. Zum Beispiel die IP-Adressen, etc.
<bekks> Also, warum schaltest du WLAN nicht ab, wenn das Kabel drin ist?
<kirsten> naja, also soll ich zukünftig mein wlan abschalten und dann das Netzwerkkabel rein stecken?
<bekks> Natürlich.
<kirsten> ah, ok
<bekks> Ansonsten benutzt du weiterhin dein WLAN.
<kirsten> ich dachte Ubuntu würde automatisch auf die Kabelverbindung gehen
<kirsten> oh, das erklärt so einiges...
<bekks> Nö, wieso sollte es das tun?
<kirsten> jetzt weiss ich auch, warum mein laptop einen kleinen Schalter hat, um das Wlan schnell abzuschalten...
<bekks> Nicht, dass wir das alles besprochen haben, als wir das WLAN konfiguriert haben. :P
<kirsten> duu, bekks, wo wohnst Du eigentlich?
<kirsten> hallo, seid ihr noch da?
<bekks> In NRW :)
<kirsten> hm, schade, zu weit weg von HH, sonst hätte ich Dir mal eine Schokolade vorbeigebracht...
<bekks> ;)
<kirsten> ok, ich bin jetzt auch schon ganz schön müde. also vielen Dank noch mal für eure Info!
<chfirex> servus
<chfirex> Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Thunderbird 38.4.0 unter Ubuntu, Gnome/MATE, jmd. da der evtl. behilflich sein kann?
<bekks> Solange du uns das Problem nicht schilderst, sehe ich da schwarz.
<chfirex> tschuldigung 
<chfirex> schwarz sehe ich sozusagen auch 
<chfirex> bei thunderbird ist es so, dass die ganze obere leiste in grau gehalten ist 
<chfirex> und die schrift in schwarz, sodass der konstrast sehr gering ist und alles sehr schwer lesbar
<k1l_> das könnte aber an deinem theme liegen
<chfirex> okay... ist leider nur bei thunderbird so 
<chfirex> alles anderen programme zeigen es richtig an
<bekks> Verwendest du denn sonst auch gtk Programme?
<chfirex> ja 
<chfirex> zb. scite /scintilla 
<morise> su -
<k1l_> morise: no go
<morise> :D falsches Fenster!!
<morise>  sysinfo
<k1l_> morise: dont su - on ubuntu. wir haben sudo
<morise> Oh ich geh ins bett komm mit meinen fenstern nich klar!!
<morise> Ahso hab mich schon gewundert warum das nicht klapp...... hatte das noch von Debian im kopf mit "su"
<k1l_> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<morise> k1l_ danke ;-)
<noseeder> nabend
<noseeder> bekks oder nagetier hier?
<nagetier> noseeder, anwesend
<noseeder> nagetier erinnerst du dich noch an mein cd laufwerk problem?
<noseeder> von gestern?
<nagetier> ja
<noseeder> ich vermute wirklich hardware defekt. habe nun kubuntu drauf auch da der selbe fehler. selbst wenn ich mit ctrl+alt+f1 vor anmelden mich einlogge und dann versuche mit mount das zu holen geht es nicht
<noseeder> es kommen ab dem zeitpunkt des laufwerk auswerfens nur asci fehler bei denen er 4 mal einen soft reset versucht dann aufgibt und das wars
<nagetier> noseeder, ich finde es schon komisch das bei einem Booten mit eingelegter Scheibe alles gut aussieht
<nagetier> aber ok, das ist nicht gut
<bekks> Verkabelung geprüft?
<noseeder> fehler kommt immer erst wenn ich über hardwareknopf auswerfe
<noseeder> bei software befehl zum auswerfen nicht
<noseeder> intern im notebook?
<nagetier> puh
<nagetier> noseeder, ja, klar
<nagetier> noseeder, kannst du das Laufwerk probehalber mal austauschen.. ich vermute nicht, ist nicht einfach ein passendes bei anderen Nutzer zu finden
<nagetier> noseeder, wenn du da ein günstiges findest, würde ich das versuchen
<noseeder> ich teste das mal morgen ist wieder um 4 die nact zu ende muss schlafen
<noseeder> nagetier ist aber ein guter tipp
<nagetier> sicherlich günstiger als das gesamte Laptop zu tauschen
<nagetier> noseeder, schau mal in der Bucht nach
<nagetier> noseeder, bau es aus, sehe dir dir Seriennummer an und gebe das dort ein.. oft findet sich dort etwas
<nagetier> Typennummer*
<nagetier> die Typennummer* ;)
<nagetier> noseeder, allerdings kann das auch nicht zum Ziel führen, das sollte dir klar sein
<nagetier> auch würde ich ein neues Laufwerk bevorzugen
<nagetier> noseeder, nutzt du das Laufwerk denn auch noch für andere Dinge als ein OS installieren?
<nagetier> insbesondere unter Linux und als nicht-Gamer sollte man das prüfen
<nagetier> noseeder, schlafe gut :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-04
<_felsenhower> Hi
<_felsenhower> Ich habe eine Frage zur Verschlüsselung von Datenträgern 
<_felsenhower> Findet die Entschlüsselung nach dem Einloggen in LightDM statt? Wieso kann das System überhaupt booten, wenn nur /boot unverschlüsselt ist und nicht z.B. /dev und /etc?
<bekks> _felsenhower: Das kommt darauf an, wie du verschlüsselt hast.
<_felsenhower> Ich habe noch gar nicht, möchte aber. Vorher will ich aber verstehen, wie genau es funktioniert 
<bekks> Wie möchtest du denn verschlüsseln - nur dein Home oder das gesamte System?
<_felsenhower> Ich beziehe mich aber auf das Verfahren aus https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<_felsenhower> Ich habe eine SSD und eine HDD für home 
<bekks> DAs verschlüsselt das gesamte System.
<_felsenhower> Ich möchte beides verschlüsseln 
<bekks> Du möchtest sicher das gesamte System verschlüsseln und dann NICHT in deinem bvereits verschlüsselten System nochmal /home zusätzlich verschlüsseln.
<_felsenhower> Richtig 
<_felsenhower> Aber dort wird ja boot unverschlüsselt gelassen
<bekks> Natürlich.
<_felsenhower> Aber brauche ich nicht noch dev und etc zum booten?
<bekks> Nein.
<_felsenhower> Also findet die Entschlüsselung nach dem anmelden in Light statt?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die Entschlüsselung findet nach dem LAden der notwendigen Dateien von /boot statt. Dann wird entschlüsselt und "normal" gebooted.
<_felsenhower> Gebe ich das passwort in der Konsole ein?
<bekks> Sozusagen. Du wirst in dem Bootsplash-Bildschirm nach dem Passwort zum Entschlüsseln gefragt.
<_felsenhower> Ok, so kenne ich das 
<_felsenhower> Ist es denn grundsätzlich möglich, das über LightDM zu machen? Ich habe jetzt mehr oder weniger die Wahl zwischen Passwort zweimal eingeben und autologin 
<bekks> Das geht, aber dann verschlüsselst du nur dein Home, und nicht das gesamte System. Dann wird das Home deines Users nach der Anmeldung entschlüsselt.
<_felsenhower> Nagut. Ist halt irgendwo auch die Frage, ob meine Programme etc. Überhaupt verschlüsselt sein müssen 
<bekks> Exakt.
<_felsenhower> Landet nicht alles sensible in home?
<bekks> Nicht zwangsweise. Du kannst ja auch z.B. deine gesamten Nutzdaten in /data ablegen.
<bekks> Das wäre dann unverschlüsselt.
<_felsenhower> Brauche ich Data denn überhaupt vor dem anmelden?
<bekks> Brauchst du irgendwelche Daten vor dem Anmelden?
<_felsenhower> Eigentlich nicht 
<bekks> Genau :)
<bekks> Die Frage ist: "Will ich meine Nutzdaten ausserhalb meine Home ablegen UND will ich sie verschlüsseln?"
<_felsenhower> Das wirft dann aber die frage auf, wieviel ich überhaupt notwendigerweise vor dem anmelden brauche 
<bekks> Nichts, ausser deinem BEnutzernamen und deinem Passwort.
<_felsenhower> Ich meinte, welche Verzeichnisse ich aus / vor dem anmelden brauche 
<bekks> Du brauchst das gesamte System.
<bekks> Das ist aber nicht die Kernfrage.
<_felsenhower> Z.B. ja nicht home
<bekks> Natürlich brauchst du dein Home zum Anmelden.
<bekks> Ohne Home nix Anmelden. :)
<_felsenhower> Ich meinte ja davor :D
<bekks> Das geht aber alles an der Kernfrage vorbei.
<_felsenhower> Kernfrage ist doch, wie viel es sich lohnt zu verschlüsseln?
<bekks> Nein.
<_felsenhower> Sondern?
<bekks> Kernfrage ist: "Was möchte ich verschlüsseln?"
<_felsenhower> Gut. Das ist meins etwas präziser 
<_felsenhower> Da muss ich wohl mal etwas drüber nachdenken 
<bekks> Nein. Deine Frage ist wesentlich subjektiver, weil "sich lohnen" immer nur im Auge des BEtrachters liegt, "Was möchte ich verschlüsseln" aber eine klare Anforderung an das System definiert.
<_felsenhower> :)
<_felsenhower> Erstmal vielen Dank. 
<_felsenhower> Ich denk mal ein wenig drüber nach 
<_felsenhower> Tschüss
<bekks> Da braucht jemand gefühlt gar keine Verschlüsselung.
<stevieh> sagtmal, es gibt (ich vermute z.B. qt) Programme, die zeigen mir im Fileselektor keine samba mounts an. Kann ich da was tricksen?
<gugaua> Hallo, ich bräuchte Hilfe bei fail2ban.... Ich möchte eine "action" von A nach B übertragen ohne Platzhalter nur bin ich mir nicht sicher wie das aussehen soll http://paste.ubuntu.com/13669903/ 
<gugaua> Ich möchte eigentlich nur das die Zeile "%(mta)s-whois-lines" von A nach sendmail B verlagert wird
<gugaua> bei A ist %(mta) sendmail
<gugaua> sendmailXHIERDASs-whois-linesX[name=SIP, dest=user@domain.tld, sender=user@domain.tld]
<David1977> gugaua: #fail2ban
<Findaaa> Moin, ich hab ein Problem, wenn ich mit Ubuntu 12.04 einen Bootstick erstelle wird der nicht erkannt wenn ich ihn an einen PC stecke ich habs mit den Programmen Startmedienersteller, UNetbootin und Multisystem probiert. Wenn ich unter Windows mit UNetbootin den stick erstelle funktioniert es.
<David1977> Findaaa: Das hier kennst du schon? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<Findaaa> ja hab auch schon dieses install-mbr installiert und ausgeführt
<David1977> und was ist mit dd?
<Findaaa> das hab ich lange nicht probiert
<Findaaa> ich test das noch mal eben
<stevieh> wenn ich nen samba mount mache via nautilus. Ist das noch gvfs oder ist das was neues?
<Findaaa> dd funktioniert auch nicht
<ring0> Findaaa, welchen befehl hast du denn für dd genommen?
<Findaaa> den hier: sudo dd if=ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdf bs=1M && sync
<ring0> joa, eigentlich nichts dran auszusetzen. hab ich so auch schon mehrfach verwendet erfolgreich
<jokrebel> und der Stick ist sicher einer der auch Bootbar gemacht werden kann? Soll ja welche geben, wo das nicht klappt.
<jokrebel> *klappen kann
<Findaaa> also ich hab von dem schon mal gebootet und auch auf dem pc wo ich das grad dran teste nur hab ich den damals unter windows mit unetbootin bootfähig gemacht, weil es auch damals schon nicht ging unter ubuntu
<jokrebel> Ist da irgendwas mit Secureboot und EFI im spiel?
<Findaaa> was bitte?
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen 
<jokrebel> BIOS-Nachfolger mit "erweiterten" Funktionen/Sicherungen damit nur Windows geht ;-)
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen#Secure-Boot
<jokrebel> Findaaa: 
<Findaaa> hmm kann damit nix zutun hab auf dem pc ja schon mehrfach vom stick was gebootet und installiert und an den einstellung da nix geändert
<jokrebel> Na wenn Du meinst; ich wär mir da jetzt nicht so sicher. Aber ich hab ja damit auch noch nur theoretisches Wissen...
<Findaaa> ich guck gleich noch ma will ja hier keine Ratschläge ablehnen ;)
<jokrebel> Aber vielleicht kann ja jemand mit praktischer Secureboot/UEFI-Erfahrung meine angelesenen Vermutungen widerlegen und Deinen Glauben bestärken ;-)
<Findaaa> hmm ich werde es mal die tage an einem anderen pc mit ubuntu versuchen wenn es da geht liegts an meinem pc bzw. ubuntu
<jokrebel> hört sich jetzt nicht gerade nach strukturierter Fehlersuche an, aber gut - viel Erfolg.
<Findaaa> danke für die Ideen, ich werd mich auch noch mal mit allem was das www hergibt zum Thema Secureboot/UEFI belesen mehr zu wissen kann nicht schaden ;)
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-05
<gugaua> Kann mir jemand bei meinen if statement helfen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13705767/
<bekks> Und wobei brauchst du Hilfe?
<stevieh> ich glaub das geht anders :-) aber da sagt die manpage sicher mehr zu string comparison bzw. noxch ein grep dahinter und den return wert checken ist sicher einfacher
<bekks> Och, oder einfach mal die '' duch $() ersetzen.
<bekks> Und schon gehts :()
<bekks> ;)
<gugaua> bekks: Ich möchte das die Ausgaben miteinander verglichen werden, kommt bei den befehl 'vboxmanage showvminfo webserver_new |grep State | cut -c18-28' "powered off" heraus soll er mir powered off = yes schreiben und wenn der wert nicht okmmt eben powered off = no
<bekks> Du hast dennoch einen Syntaxfehler in Zeile 2.
<gugaua> bekks: das mit $() hat schon viel geholfen :) 
<bekks> www.shellcheck.net hilft noch viel mehr :)
<gugaua> bekks: danke! wahrscheinlich fehlt if noch ein parameter nach der [
<bekks> Watt?
<bekks> Wieso? :)
<gugaua> bekks: hab gleich 3 fehler in meinen syntax ;)
<gugaua> bekks: nein es stimmt alles die $() waren die lösung hab aber %()deswegen war alles falsch :) danke!!!
<gugaua> bekks: den shell check schreib ich mir sofort auf 
<KevDi> hallo
<gugaua> Hallo, ist an diesem Befehl etwas auszusetzen?  tar -cfvj /media/networkdrive1/webserver/webserver-"$(date +%Y-%m-%d)".tar.bz2 /home/vboxclient/VirtualBox\ VMs/webserver_new/
<gugaua> Der Fehler tar: /media/networkdrive1/webserver/webserver-2015-12-05.tar.bz2: Funktion stat fehlgeschlagen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> Da steht doch was daran auszusetzen ist.
<gugaua> aber tar soll doch die datei webserver-2015-12-05.tar.bz2 im verzeichnis /media/networkdrive1/webserver/ erstellen
<bekks> Ja, und das Verzeichnis gibt es nicht.
<gugaua> das verzeichnis existiert ja bereits
<rsx> du solltest die parameter rumdrehen also das f ans Ende stellen: -cvjf
<gugaua> rsx: ok!
<rsx> und dann noch den backslash hinter VirtualBox entfernen
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Der muss da sein, weil da ein Leerzeichen im Namen ist.
<bekks> :P
<rsx> ja stimmt, habe ich übersehen
<gugaua> Ja, leerzeichen ist da, verzeichnis existiert ja auch
<gugaua> aber er mag irgendetwas nicht
<bekks> Man sagte Dir was falsch ist.
<bekks> 1205 162700 < rsx> du solltest die parameter rumdrehen also das f ans Ende stellen: -cvjf
<gugaua> bekks: dann kommt noch immer der gleiche fehler
<bekks> Wie sieht denn dein neuer BEfehl komplett aus?
<gugaua> tar -cvfj /media/networkdrive1/webserver/webserver-"$(date +%Y-%m-%d)".tar.bz2 /home/vboxclient/VirtualBox\ VMs/webserver_new/
<gugaua> tar: Entferne führende „/“ von Elementnamen tar: /media/networkdrive1/webserver/webserver-2015-12-05.tar.bz2: Funktion stat fehlgeschlagen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<rsx> mach mal tar -cvjf
<gugaua> rsx: JA :)
<gugaua> rsx: hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass es so wichtig ist die in der richtigen reinfolge zu haben
<bekks> Deswegen hat man Dir das ja zweimal gesagt.
<rsx> nur bei f denn danach folgt unmittelbar der Filename
<gugaua> ja, es kommt nur mehr die Meldung tar: Entferne führende „/“ von Elementnamen
<gugaua> jetzt läuft es aber, danke @bekks @rsx
<gugaua> hab schon oft tar verwendet und immer cfvj benutzt 
<bekks> Und nie hat es funktioniert.
<bekks> Esgibt keine tar Implementation, die cfvj dateiname akzeptiert.
<rsx> ich wollte auch schreiben: und immer kam der gleiche Fehler ;-)
<gugaua> bekks: oh doch, hab die info von hier geholt https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Archive_unter_Linux_%28tar,_gz,_bz2,_zip%29
<bekks> gugaua: Oh nein. Zeige mir EINE Distro bei der das mit cfvj geht. EINE.
<gugaua> bekks: ok ich versuchs ;)
<bekks> Viel Erfolg.
<gugaua> bekks: grr du hast recht verdammt :)
<bekks> :P
<gugaua> kriegst ein bier von mir :)
<gugaua> bekks: AHHH!
<gugaua> wenn man tar OHNE - benutzt und nur die cfvj werte dann gehts
<gugaua> also tar xfvj archiv.tar.bzw inhalt(e)
<gugaua> also tar xfvj archiv.tar.bz2 inhalt(e)
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13709734/
<bekks> Ja, weil die Optionen mit und ohne - anders implementiert sind.
<gugaua> bekks: okay, ich noch viel zu lernen hab
<BlackMage> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151205/yn4hojtm.png -> beim KDE-Style 'Plastik' fehlen bei mir das Symbol in der Fensterleiste vom Minmieren und Schließen Button
<BlackMage> irgendwer eine Idee wie ich das beheben kann?
<BlackMage> in welchem Paket ist denn der KDE-Style 'Plastik'?
<BlackMage>  /join #kubuntu-de
<jokrebel> na ob da soo viel los ist?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: nein, leider nicht
<BlackMage> deswegen frag ich ja hier
<jokrebel> BlackMage: kde-workspace-data vielleicht?
<jokrebel> also einfach mal ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-workspace-date" absetzen?
<jokrebel> *data
<BlackMage> ja und wie ich starte ich nur den fenstermanager neu?
<jokrebel> Indem Du die X-Session (oder halt das ganze System) neu startest.
<BlackMage> hab ich mir schon gedacht
<ring0> bei der gnome shell kann auch nur die oberfläche neustarten, also laufende programme werden nicht unterbrochen. aber bei kde?
<BlackMage> ich hab einfach 'killall kwin' und daraufhin 'kwin' gemacht und alles ist wieder so wie es sein soll
<jokrebel> - man hilft doch gerne immer wieder auch ohne Dankbarkeit.
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-06
<xchatter> Wie kann es sein, dass ich mit md5 und sha256 jedes Mal andere Checksummen für die gleiche Datei bekomme?
<jokrebel> Datei neu abgespeichert und dadurch andere Bearbeitungszeit?
<xchatter> jokrebel, 
<xchatter> nein
<jokrebel> xchatter: Wobei ich jetzt nicht sicher weiß ob das in die Checksumme mit einfließt.
<xchatter> mache den check immer auf die gleiche Datei. Und immer kommt ein anderer Wert
<xchatter> Ich frage mich of die SSD kaputt ist, so dass es einen Lesefehler gibt
<xchatter> Aber dann müsste derWert ja trotzdem gleich sein oder nicht?
<xchatter> wenn immer falsch gelesen wird
<xchatter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13742804/
<jokrebel> hm
<Wishmaster2> (11:24:51) jokrebel: xchatter: Wobei ich jetzt nicht sicher weiß ob das in die Checksumme mit einfließt. -->> Soweit ich weiß nicht
<sdx23> xchatter: verifiziere, dass nichts mehr auf die Datei zugreift.
<xchatter> habe ich schon mit fuser
<xchatter> nix und niemand greift darauf zu.
<xchatter> Wie muss ich vorgehen um in einer encrypted LVM einen fsck zu machen?
<xchatter> Was muss man machen bevor man eine SSD reklamieren kann?
<xchatter> Ist heute genau 12 Monate in Betrieb nach Kaufdatum
<Frickelpit> xchatter: Hersteller/Verkäufer kontaktieren
<sdx23> smart Werte ansehen
<xchatter> sdx23, wie?
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<xchatter> thx
<anon__> Wie kann man den ibus-daemon automatisch starten lassen?
<k1l> das sollte dein desktop für dich machen
<anon__> macht er aber nicht
<anon__> Habe das System gerade neu aufgesetzt, weil es immer abgestürzt ist. Unter dem alten System ging es aber auch nicht.
<anon__> muss ihn immer über die Konsole mit ibus-setup starten
<k1l> welches ubuntu genau? welcher desktop?
<jokrebel> anon__: Und was für System ist das?
<anon__> Kubuntu 15.10
<anon__> Gerade frisch installiert und aktualisiert. Neuester Stand
<k1l> oh kubuntu, ja kde5 hat eh mehrere baustellen
 * jokrebel muss grad mal schaun welche Kubuntu-Installation da auf der anderen Partition rumliegt...
<anon__> ok
<jokrebel> hm, ne - das is noch ein 14.04.3
<anon__> Kann man mit dem Kubuntu start disk creator eigentlich auf Live USB sticks von anderen Distros machen? Arch, Fedora, etc?
<jokrebel> sie meinten: auch?
<anon__> ja
<anon__> genau sorry
<anon__> Oder funzt das nur mit Ubuntu basierten Systemen?
<jokrebel> anon__: Aber ibus-deamon läuft dort auch nicht
<jokrebel> funzen sowieso gar nienicht
<anon__> Woher weisst Du das?
<jokrebel> Dass es "funzen" nicht gibt? Aus dem Duden
<k1l> scheint so als wenn kde das mit ibus verkackt hat und mal wieder die bugfixes nur in neue versionen packt
<Frickelpit> anon__: simples googlen erwähnt sowas
<anon__> OK
<anon__> Benutzt zufällig jemand von Euch KDE und Japanisch Input?
<Frickelpit> unter arch soll das bauen von ibus aus dem git helfen angeblich
<anon__> Weiss jemand, ob das mit dem ibus unter den anderen grafischen Oberflächen besser läuft ausser Gnome?
<anon__> Aber kann man denn mit den Start up Disk creator andere live USB sticks erzeugen? Würde mich trotzdem interessieren
<jokrebel> anon__: Schon mal den Wiki-Artikel diesbezüglich durchsucht?
<k1l> anon__: nur mit ubuntu basierten distros
<anon__> ok
<anon__> thx
<anon__> Weiss jemand of scim besser läuft unter KDE?
<jokrebel> solange Du kein "als" angibst wohl eher schwer zu beantworten...
<anon__> als ibus
<anon__> monka usa tushki
<jokrebel> wie meinen?
<anon__> Falscher Kanal. Sorry.
<anon__> Ist jemand von Euch Linux zertifiziert?
<k1l> in #ubuntu-de-offtopic sind vielleicht welche
<tokam> Mein Vater schließt eine neue Festplatte an einem uralten pc (via usb) an und sie taucht nicht unter lsusb und lspci auf.
<tokam> Woran kann das liegen?
<David1977> ist die Festplatte denn schon formatiert?
<David1977> wobei, sie sollte dennoch irgendwo auftauchen.
<tokam> ich sehe sie nicht bei /dev/sd* oder bei lsusb
<tokam> kann es am kernel liegen?
<tokam> oder ist die Platte für den alten Rechner zu neu?
<David1977> ich denke, da wird dir 'dmesg' evtl mehr rausspucken. 
<tokam> 3.13.0-57
<tokam> mit welchem befehl?
<David1977> dmesg
<David1977> evtl: dmesg | grep -i usb
<tokam> da sehe ich dass ein UBS Gerät abgetrennt wurde, aber nach dem Einstecken der Platte sah ich nicht dass eine Platte wieder connected wurde.
<tokam> ich verstehe die chronologie des logs nicht da stehen komische nummern am rand [610417.134975] usb 2-1-4: USB disconnect, device number 23
<David1977> Ich auch nicht wirklich. Tut mir leid. Aber vielleicht kannst du dir das dmesg anschauen, direkt nachdem du die Platte angeschlossen hast. Vielleicht kommt da am Ende eine entsprechende Meldung, die dir vielleicht weiter hilft
<k1l> tokam: pack das mal in einen pastebin
<tokam> es liegt ein ganz altes ubuntu system vor
<tokam> es soll nur noch eine datensicherung durchgeführt werden.
<David1977> das macht nichts...wenn ich mich nochmal einmischen darf....
<David1977> mach mal ein: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<David1977> dann kannst du jeden Befehl direkt auf pastebin.com pasten:
<tokam> paketsystem beschädigt
<David1977> dmesg | pastebinit
<David1977> und dann kannst du die URL, die du dann bekommst, hier posten
<David1977> So...und jetzt halte ich mich wieder zurück und lasse k1l machen ;)
<k1l> "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<David1977> ah, danke. Das kannte ich auch noch nicht. wofür ist die 9999? 
<tokam> ubuntu thursity
<k1l> 9999 ist der port
<David1977> danke
<David1977> tokam: kannst du das dmesg nicht auf einer pastebin Seite posten?
<k1l> oder mal einen anderen usb port nutzen
<k1l> gucken ob di eplatte überhaupt genug strom bekommt.
<tokam> k1l: die Platte wurde auch unter Windows 8 nicht erkannt.
<tokam> k1l: wenn es für irgendwen von interesse ist kann ich natürlich einen dmsg log posten.
<tokam> vermutlich hat papa aber einfach defekte hardware
<k1l> was sollte denn auf der platte sein?
<tokam> noch nichts
<tokam> die war neu
<k1l> dann wäre dmesg output mal gut.
<k1l> und geht sicher, dass sie richtig angeschlossen ist und strom hat etc et c etc
<tokam> wozu wird der verwendet?
<bekks> Wozu wird wer verwendet?
<tokam> der dmesg output
<k1l> tokam: "man dmesg"
<tokam> um die platte zum laufen zu bringen oder ubuntu zu verbessern?
<bekks> Weder noch.
<k1l> um zu sehen ob dein system irgendwas erkennt wenn die platte angesteckt wird.
<tokam> und dann?
<bekks> Dann sieht man, ob Ubuntu was erkannt hat.
<tokam> was würde es uns sagen, wenn es nichts erkennt?
<tokam> und was würde es sagen, wenn es etwas erkennt?
<k1l> tokam: man oh man
<bekks> tokam: Benutz mal das Ding zwischen deinen Ohren.
<tokam> ob die hardware komplett kaput ist?
<bekks> Das ist nicht nur dazu da, um kustige Geräusche zu machen.
<jokrebel> tokam: Mach es oder lass es
<k1l> du willst doch hilfe dabei, dass die platte funktioniert, bzw gewissheit, dass sie nicht funktioniert.
<tokam> ich frage mal meinen papa ob er das noch braucht. wir haben noch eine platte gefunden für die backups die er erstellen wollte
<bekks> Und das hilft jetzt genau wobei?
<k1l> tokam: wenn du uns also nur dein "ich glaube" "ich weiß nicht" "ich hoffe" geben kannst, dann können wir uns das raten auf basis deiner wischiwaschi angaben auch direkt sparen
<tokam> wenn dmesg nichts erkennt ist die platte kaputt?
<bekks> tokam: Zeig uns dmesg.
<k1l> tokam: ok, wenn du kein interesse mehr hast das problem zu untersuchen und ggf zu lösen, dann können wir uns das hier eh sparen
<tokam> er holt sie mal und schließt sie an. die Fritzbox hat die Platte auch nicht als NAS erkannt.
<tokam> da hat er sie mal dran gesteckt
<jokrebel> tokam: Brauchst Du nun Ubuntu-Support? Oder nur allgemeine Hardwareberatung, dann bist Du hier nämlich falsch.
<tokam> ich kümmere mich um dmesg
<tokam> um die platte unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "cat /etc/issue"?
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/1kzW3t06
<tokam> es ist nicht die Toshiba Festplatte die gerade läuft
<tokam> Ubuntu 14.04.03 LTS \n \l
<jokrebel> also ist die Toshiba die "externe"
<k1l> tokam: gab es seit dem booten des systems da den versuch die usb platte anzustekcne=
<k1l> anzustecken?
<tokam> es gibt zwei Externe. Die Toshiba ist die die funktioniert
<tokam> die wurde gerade eben kurz vor dem paste angeschlossen.
<tokam> sollen wir mal abtrennen und anschließen?
<bekks> Überleg mal, wie wir sonst etwas zu der nicht funktionierenden Platte sagen können...
<jokrebel> k1l: Ginge ein "tail -f /var/log/syslog" nicht?
<k1l> tokam: also wenn di kurz vor dem "dmesg" befehl angesteckt wurde, dann ist die platte tot. evtl hat die nicht genug strom oder sp
<k1l> *so
<jokrebel> tokam: 3,5 Zoll oder 2,5 Zoll? Externen Stromversorgung? Was für Adapter?
<tokam> ich frage ihn gleich per Telefon. Also wenn eine Hardware nicht im dmesg auftaucht ist sie tot?
<tokam> bei einer hdd
<k1l> tokam: dann kommt kein verwertbares signal an.
<tokam> ist das dann noch betriebssystem abhängig?
<k1l> meistens kein strom oder kaputter usb port. 
<tokam> könnte das gerät dann unter anderer software noch funktionieren?
<k1l> tokam: priorität sollte jetzt sein, dass du die nochmal klar machst was die platte an kabeln und strom zum laufen braucht
<jokrebel> wenn Du die Frage noch durch Hardware ergänzt - ja durchaus möglich.
<jokrebel> tokam: Aber ehrlich gesagt ist Support um mehrere Ecken nicht zielführend.
<tokam> jokrebel: du sagst, die hardware, die nicht in dmesg auftaucht könnte mit anderer software noch funktionieren 
<k1l> nein nein nein nein nei
<tokam> ok :)
<tokam> Das hat so keinen Sinn. Ich erreiche ihn auch gerade nicht und wenn ich ihn erreiche prüfe ich das nochmal nach mit dmesg und syslog und dem Strom.
<tokam> Vielen Dank
<jokrebel> tokam: Wenn da zB. ein Problem mit der Stromzufuhr des USB-Festplatten-Adapters ist, kann die Festplatte durchaus in einen anderen PC direkt eingebaut tadellos funktionieren. Aber wir sehen das ja nicht. Und Du, da das bei jemandem den Du am Telefon hast ist, ja auch nicht. So wird es schwer.
<bekks> Hinfahren und selbst gucken.
<bekks> Nachher ist das USB Gehäuse einfach nur ausgeschaltet.
<jokrebel> Telefonsupport ist schon schwer genug wenn man sich gut auskennt und _genau_ weiß, was dort vor Ort alles rumliegt und wie angeschlossen ist.
<k1l> sie kann auch einfach kaputt sein. kabelbruch, runtergefallen, einfach so kaputt. alles möglich. aber das kann man halt um 5 ecken nur schlecht prüfen.
<tokam> wir lassen das an der stelle weiter zu machen. vielen dank, die tipps waren bis hierhin schon klasse.
<jokrebel> gerne geschehn und viel Erfolg.
<kirsten> bekks, bist du da?
<k1l> kannst auch einfach deine frage stellen und die leute hier können sehen ob sie helfen können
<kirsten> ich möchte aber bekks etwas sagen!
<bekks> :)
<kirsten> ah :) ich habe jetzt mal mit unison und ausgeschaltetem wlan synchronisiert - 
<kirsten> das war echt schnell. Danke noch mal!!!
<bekks> Gerne :)
<kirsten> das wars schön, tschüssi
<bekks> Tschüss :)
<dr_evil> was kann man eigentlich bei diesem bug machen damit er mal irgendwann behoben wird? da fehlt doch nur eine zeile https://bugs.launchpad.net/mdadm/+bug/920647
<dr_evil> war in 11.10, 12.04, 13.10. und 14.04
<dr_evil> ich mag garnicht updaten, dabei läuft hier noch "Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS"
<dasjoe> Schreib den Maintainer (xnox) an und frag nach?
<dr_evil> lohnt sich das? hab den eindruck ubuntu spezifische mdadm bugs werden ignoriert
<dr_evil> da gibts in diesem zusammenhang noch zwei tolle, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/872220 und https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/576147
<k1l> dr_evil: das schreit ja nach deiner initiative
<dr_evil> nee, ich hab das skript bei mir geändert und seit dem bootet 12.04.2 problemlos
<dr_evil> vielleicht ist das problem auch, das garnicht mdadm selbst das problem ist, sondern irgendwelche ubuntu skripte um die sich keiner kümmern mag
<k1l_> hmm, wenn es nen upstart ding ist, dann ist das eh eher unwarscheinlich, dass das irgendwer in upstart fixt.
<dr_evil> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/mdadm-functions
<dr_evil> keine ahnung wem das gehört
<bekks> Das Ding gehört mdadm
<k1l_> sind das evtl geräte spezifische bugs?
<dr_evil> mdadm hat 125 bugs in ubuntu launchpad, wenn man die nach heat sortiert ist 872220 ganz oben
<dr_evil> k1l_: ja, je langsamer die festplatten und je mehr im raid sind, desto größer die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das schief geht
<dr_evil> yeah, da ist noch einer aus 2008 der nach der gleichen ursache aussieht, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/259145
<dr_evil> ubuntu ist einfach zu schnell beim boot, bastelt sich dann ein oder mehrere degraded raids aus den vorhandenen festplatten und stirbt :(
<dr_evil> und der hier https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1062159 scheint auch diese ursache zu haben
<frostschutz> dr_evil, dabei unterstützt mdadm sogar incremental assembly... funktionierts vielleicht mit rootwait/rootdelay? bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob der kernel die trotz initrd respektiert
<dr_evil> frostschutz: ich hab bei mir das "udevadm settle" ins skript geschrieben, seitdem den server nicht mehr upgegraded
<dr_evil> hatte gerade mal geguckt ob die bugs inzwischen behoben sind, weil ich eigentlich die bootfestplatte tauschen und neu installieren wollte
<dr_evil> aber da scheint sich nix getan zu haben, und so richtig lust ubuntu auf dem system nochmal zu probieren hab ich ehrlich gesagt jetzt nicht mehr
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-05
<FatBunny> Hi Linux fellows! Need a help. Need a installation of any Linux distro. Only I have is one laptop,  win 7 installation and no drivers for Ethernet, USB,wifi... Totally unable to download. Moved to Germany recently... If there is anyone near Ingolstadt willing to help. Just need dvd with installation. Tnx in advance!
<koegs> FatBunny: you can ask here, it is a local linux group https://www.lug-in.de/
<le_bot> Title: Linux und Unix User Group Ingolstadt e.V. (at www.lug-in.de)
<FatBunny> Tnx man!
<NTQ> Was macht man eigentlich, wenn die Drop-Rules von iptables so langsam überhand nehmen? Anfangen ganze Subnets zu sperren statt /32er?
<Frickelpit> drop-rules?
<Frickelpit> NTQ: was veranstaltest du da mit iptables?
<NTQ> Stichwort fail2ban
<Frickelpit> ah
<Frickelpit> du kannst natürlich fail2ban so einrichten, dass die drops nach einer bestimmten Zeit wieder freigegeben werden
<NTQ> Hab da so zwei Server, die sehr beliebt sind. Ich glaub ganz China will die hacken, :-D
<NTQ> Ja, das ist so eingerichtet, aber zusätzlich habe ich für die IPs, die es auch nach Tage nicht lassen können, noch eine Permanent-Banliste drin
<Frickelpit> Dann erhöhe die Bantime
<nagetier> NTQ: Auf welchen Service wollen die denn da zugreifen, wenn ich fragen darf?
<NTQ> ssh
<nagetier> Der liegt auf welchem Port?.. ebenfalls, gerne auch query
<NTQ> Standardport. Ich stelle die eigentlich nie um. 
<nagetier> Solltest du.. ist nicht die Lösung, aber hilft ungemein
<nagetier> Jeder Depp grast :22 ab
<stevieh> ja. sollte man wirklich mal ändern
<nagetier> Die ganzen "Ich versuche es mal, willkürlich", sind damit raus
<NTQ> Ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt.
<NTQ> Dann müsste ich das nur noch ein paar anderen Leute hier beibringen. ;)
<nagetier> SSHd ist dazu tatsächlich ein guter Kandidat, viele andere öffentlich zugänglichen Services nicht
<stevieh> sollte man heutzutage nicht eh sowas hinter ein vpn legen?
 * nagetier legt den Port auf einen der Oberen, mit ner 22 am Ende.. passt, ist gut zu merken
<Frickelpit> NTQ: bedenke aber, nur weil dein Haus eine andere Hausnummer bekommt, ist es nicht gleich sicherer dadurch. Es steht immer noch am gleichen Platz und im Endeffekt minimierst du nur Logfilerauschen
<NTQ> Die Chance, dass jemand rein kommt, sollte sehr niedrig sein. Die meisten Accounts haben ein deaktiviertes Passwort und die mit Passwort sind Zufallsgeneriert mit über 128 Bit. Müsste reichen.
<Frickelpit> NTQ: SSH mit Pubkey, fertig.
<Frickelpit> nix mit passwörtern
<NTQ> Bei allen neuen Servern, die wir holen, gibt es nur noch Pubkey. Das hab ich so etabliert. Bei den beiden alten, die auch so viele Loginversuche aufweisen, wird noch viel mit Passwörtern gearbeitet. Interessanterweise haben wir bei allen Stratoservern keine Probleme mit ssh-fails.
<NTQ> Als ob die selbst schon blocken
<nagetier> Generierte muss man eh wieder notieren und dabei haben.. da kann man auch den Pubkey mitnehmen
<NTQ> So ein Zettel am Bildschirm ist meist sicherer als alles andere. :-D Spaß beiseite: Die generierten Passwörter sind in einem Passwortmanager.
 * deem mag seine /etc/hosts.deny :)
<michael-kohlhaas> Hallo Luete. Ich habe eher ein allgemeines, als ein distributionsspezifisches Problem. Mein Autoradio sortiert die Tracks nicht alphabetisch nach Dateinamen oder einem bestimmten ID3-Tag, sondern nach Anlagedatum. Hier ist mein Problem, dass ich Hörbücher höre und wenn ich den ganzen Ordner auf dem Stick kopiere sind die nicht in der Reihenfolge wie sie sein sollten. Ich habe hierzu mal Tests gemacht. Ich muss die Kap
<michael-kohlhaas> ber 500 Dateien ziemlich schwierig. Die Dateien sind jedoch konsequent nummeriert "010101 blah blubb.mp3" Die Nummern sind Teil/Kapitel/Abschnitt. Kann mir einer einen Befehl sagen, wie die in der richtigen Reihenfolge nacheinander auf den Stick kopiert werden können.
<deem> da fehlt ein teil von deinem satz. aber von dem, was ich verstanden habe, liegt das problem eher an deinem radio
<deem> du könntest aus 010101 fortlaufen 1-X machen
<ppq> michael-kohlhaas, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/16fts3/touch_files_in_alphabetical_order/
<le_bot> Title: Touch files in alphabetical order : linux (at www.reddit.com)
<ppq> die person hat sogar genau das gleiche problem wie du
<michael-kohlhaas> danke ppq.
<karlivoxi> habe ein problem mit jitsi. Es geht um zwei Rechner mit Ubuntu 14, die beide jitsi installiert haben. Das chatten geht dann immer nur in EINE Richtung. Sobald ich einen chatt anfange, wird mein Gegenüber sofort disconnected. Genauso wenig geht dann auch die Bildschirmfreigabe, bzw. das Telefonieren. Ich weiß nicht ob es vielleicht damit zusammenhängt das beide Rechner hinter zwei Routern sitzen. Kennt jemand da eine Lösung? 
<jokrebel> beide hinter (jeweils?) zwei Routern?
<karlivoxi> ja jeweils dem provider router und dann noch ein eigener router
<jokrebel> naja - einfacher wird es das sicher nicht machen. Mal beide direkt an den 1.Router klemmen geht nicht?
<jokrebel> warum überhaupt ein 2ter?
<karlivoxi> theoretisch schon, aber was soll das. Alles funktioniert bisher ohne Probleme, und das gesamte Netz ist doch voller Router, wenn es also daran scheitern sollte, dann ist jitsi untauglich
<karlivoxi> 2. Router--> Netze trennen
<LetoThe2nd> karlivoxi: ich *vermute* mal eher dass nicht die router das problem sind, sondern die firewalls darinnen. sachen wie jitsi verwenden ueblicherweise STUN um da querverbindungen aufbauen zu koennen, aber das ist halt nur beschraenkt robust.
<karlivoxi> kann ich da eine alternative einstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> nein, STUN ist nicht so was wie ne sprachauswahl wo man sich was aussuchen kann. vermutlich waere die korrekt tragfaehige loesung wenn man sehr auf netzwerksicherheit bedacht ist ohnehin eine passenden server selbst zu betreiben, a n einer stelle die zur routerhierarchie passt
<deem> ist das ein p2p chat? warum nicht mit jitsi via jabber chatten?
<deem> aka xmpp
<karlivoxi> ich nutze ja ein xmpp account mit jitsi
<deem> ich weiß nicht im detail wie xmpp funktioniert, aber ich dachte immer, dass die verbindung über den server läuft? das klingt dann ja für mich danach, als wäre auf beiden clients der gleiche account oder die gleiche ressource definiert und der server kommt dann mit der gleichen ip durcheinander
<deem> oder so ähnlich. das ist reine spekulation
<karlivoxi> nein natürlich hat jeder sein eigenen account
<karlivoxi> schade ich dachte jemand kennt sich mit jitsi aus. Wollte es es als Remote Unterstützung nutzen. Gute Alternativen die offen sind gibt es da wohl nicht so viel?
<LetoThe2nd> in dem moment wo man sich auf nen externen server verlassen muss ist "offen" ja ohnehin nicht so viel wert. gaengige loesung ist einfach nach wie vor teamviewer
<karlivoxi> wahrscheinlich werde ich dann wieder auf temav zugrifen. ABER wie aufwendig ist es ein passenden server selbst zu betreiben. Ich müsste dann wohl einen xampp server aufstellen....
<LetoThe2nd> schwer zu beantworten, kommt einfach auf den anforderungsfall an. aber die kurzform der situation ist aber einfach: die kommerziellen/proprietaeren loesungen sind deutlich komfortabler. fuer diesen komfort muss man in form von certrauen und ggfs. daten bezahlen
<axhm3a> hey, hat jemand eine idee wie ich die virtuellen netzwerk interfaces von docker aus meinem network manager bekomme? ich bin auf 16.04.
<deem> axhm3a: docker deinstallieren? :D
<axhm3a> deem: ganz toll
<deem> der netzwerk manager ignoriert imo alles, was in /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen ist
<deem> aber keine ahnung, ob er es dann komplett entfernt
<deem> wobei ich gerade sehe, dass mein netzwerk manager mein docker interface nicht anzeigt
<deem> zumindest nicht im dropdown
<axhm3a> deem: also er verwaltet sie nicht aber sie sind gelistet, und wenn ich mit compose umgebungen hochziehe muss ich erstmal scrollen bis zu meinem wlan adapter
<axhm3a> deem: oha
<deem> das seltsame ist, ich hab weder in der interfaces was stehen, noch eine exception im NM
<deem> es läuft aber auch gerade kein container. ich verifiziere das mal. sekunde
<axhm3a> deem: alos es geht nicht um docker0 sondern die ganzen vethXXXXX
<axhm3a> deem: danke
<deem> ju. die werden jetzt auch angezeigt
<nagetier> in /etc/NetworkManager/ finden die sich nicht?
<axhm3a> deem: sitze gerade im zug und wollte ICE wlan verbinden, dabei sind mir die 20 interfaces aufgefallen
<deem> axhm3a: scheint ein bekannter bug seit 2015 zu sein... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1458322
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1458322 “NetworkManager doesn't hide virtual interfaces (e....” : Bugs : network-manager package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<axhm3a> deem: ok schade ;)
<axhm3a> deem: danke dir
<deem> vielleicht fixen die das ja irgendwann
<deem> in 14.04 wurden die übrigens nicht angezeigt
<deem> der bug existiert erst seit 15.04
<axhm3a> deem: nervt halt, ist aber kein show stopper.
<deem> verständlich
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich bekomme es nicht gebacken eine udev rule anzulegen. 
<tuxiano> Ich habe folgendes probiert:
<tuxiano> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="2108", ATTRS{idProduct}=="780B"
<tuxiano> Allerdings wird dann kein Gerät unter /dev/ttyUSB0 angelegt.
<tuxiano> Manuell funktioniert: modprobe usbserial vendor=0x2108 product=0x780B
<sdx23> tuxiano: wie kommst du darauf, dass das äquivalent sein sollte?
<tuxiano> keine Ahnung, deshalb frage ich ja
<sdx23> tja, ist es nicht.
<jokrebel> werden USB Geräte nicht in der Regel selbständig eingebunden? Was genau hast Du vor?
<tuxiano> Ich möchte den Device mit der venderid 0x2109 and productid 0x70B mit dem modul usbserial einbinden.
<tuxiano> und dass das Gerät unter /dev/ttyUSB0 angelegt wird.
<nagetier> War /dev/ttyUSB0 schon zuvor existent?
<tuxiano> er wird dort angelegt, wenn ich modprobe usbserial vendor=0x2108 product=0x780B zuvor eingebe
<tuxiano> zuvor habe ich cdc_acm in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf eingetragen
<tuxiano> das ich mit diesem modul nicht arbeiten kann
<tuxiano> *das = da
<nagetier> tuxiano: ich habe leider keine Ahnung :/
<tuxiano> kein Problem
<tuxiano> bei mir ist auch ziemlich die Puste raus
<tuxiano> ich glaube, ich probiere es morgen noch mal
<tuxiano> danke für eure Unterstützung
<nagetier> Klappte dann oft, auf magische Art, wesentlich besser
<sdx23> tuxiano: na lade doch das Modul so. Was passt dir daran nicht?
<tuxiano> sdx23: Weil ich was lernen möchte
<tuxiano> das es mit modprobe funktioniert weiß ich ja schon
<tuxiano> nun möchte ich fest einrichten
<sdx23> dann lade das Modul "fest" mit diesen Parametern. /etc/modprobe.d ist der Ort dazu
<tuxiano> danke, das ist doch mal ein tip
<sdx23> Datei anlegen, "options <modul> <parameter>"
<sdx23> Vllt. nochmal zu Klarifizierung von meinem Statement oben: udev hat _nichts_ damit zu tun, welcher Treiber verwendet wird. Das ist Kernel-Sache. Deswegen war ich auch so irritiert. Deine "Frage" klang für mich wie "ich will das nicht so machen wie's geht, sondern irgendwie anders."
<tuxiano> sdx23: ok, dann habe ich udev falsch verstanden
<tuxiano> sdx23: geht das mit der /etc/modprobe.d Geschicht erst nach einem Neustart?
<tuxiano> *Geschichte
<sdx23> nein, sobald du das modul neu lädst, sollten die Optionen beachtet werden
<tuxiano> folgendes "options usbserial vendor=0x2108 product=0x780b" habe ich unter "/etc/modprobe.d/neato.conf" eingetragen
<tuxiano> aber es wird kein Gerät unter /dev/ttyUSB0 angelegt
<tuxiano> Wenn ich dann wieder modprobe usbserial vendor=0x2108 product=0x780B eingebe, wird das Gerät angelegt
<sdx23> naja, nach Ändern der Datei: modprobe -r usbserial && modprobe usbserial
<tuxiano> ah, was muss ich nun machen, dass usbserial automatisch gestartet wird wenn ich das Gerät anschließe?
<tuxiano> "modprobe -r usbserial && modprobe usbserial" hat übrigends funktioniert
<tuxiano> ach ich muss es unter /etc/modules eintragen, richtig?
<sdx23> hm, das Problem ist, du hast modprobe nicht verstanden. modprobe läd Module in den Kernel, ggf. mit bestimmten Optionen. Ein Modul im Kernel ist ein zur Verfügung stehender Gerätetreiber. Wenn das einmal geladen ist, ist es geladen.
<sdx23> Und wenn es geladen ist, kann es als Treiber für Geräte fungieren. Das Modul sagt dem Kernel, für welche USB-ids es Geräte be-treiben kann.
<tuxiano> sdx23: gut, es funktioniert jetz
<tuxiano> *jetzt
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-06
<NTQ> Gibt es ein Tool, das von stdin liest und mir nach einem regex-Muster bestimmte Teile einfärbt und ausgibt?
<NTQ> Im Grunde ähnlich wie grep --color, allerdings soll alles ausgegeben werden und nicht nur die Zeilen, die passen.
<stevieh> http://www.andre-simon.de/doku/highlight/install.php sowas hier?
<le_bot> Title: highlight Installation (at www.andre-simon.de)
<NTQ> stevieh: Ich hatte eher gehofft, dass sowas schon existiert unter den Standardtools ;-) aber danke!
<stevieh> was sind schon standardtools?
<NTQ> Alles, was so in /bin und /usr/bin herumschwirrt
<stevieh> apt-get install highlight 
<stevieh> dann ist es ein standardtool
<koegs> NTQ: ccze
<NTQ> oh, nice
<NTQ> merci beaucoup
<stevieh> da steht aber nix von regex
<koegs> aso, regex hab ich überlesen
<koegs> ich nutz das nur um mir logsfiles schön einzufärben
<bagon> hallo; ich habe probleme mit dem erstellen einer system kopie mit systemback. ich wähle da system copy und egal was ich mache, ich kann nicht auf next clicken... ich nutze ubuntu16.04.1-desktop in einer vm
<stevieh> was ist denn systemback?
<fford> Vermutlich das: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemback/
<le_bot> Title: Systemback › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bagon> ja genau :)
<bagon> möchte mit systemback mein configuriertes linux auf einen boot stick bekommen
<bagon> oder kann mir jemand ein anderes programm dafür empfehlen?
<nagetier> Wie wird denn /etc/environment neu eingelesen?
<k1l_> neu einloggen?
<k1l_> also wenn es nur ein programm ist, dann kannst du das auch sourcen
<nagetier> Ja, 'source /etc/environment' half, danke
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-07
<stevieh> hmm... wenn ich in Unity die Menüs in die Fenster schiebe, zeigt mir der VLC das Menü doppelt an: einmal im Fenster, einmal eins tiefer...
<debitux> hallo leute, ich suche eine möglichkeit, ein paar files auf ne ubuntu live CD zu packen. (wie) geht das?
<Guest75889> habe einen neuen Laptop und möchte ein Dual-Boot von Windows 10 und Ubuntu 16.10. Beide bitte vollverschlüsselt. Ich habe jetzt zuerst Windows 10 installiert und will nun ubuntu in den freien Speicherplatz der HDD installieren. Allerdings sind die optionen "Die neue Ubunut-Installation verschlüsseln" und "LVM bei der neuen Ubuntu-Installation verwenden" ausgegraut. Liegt es daran, dass ich beides auf der selben Festplatte in
<sdx23> !512
<le_bot> Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Guest75889> Falls an mich gerichtet hier etwas kürzer:
<Guest75889> Kann ich Windows10 und Ubuntu16.10 auf einer Festplatte, beide vollverschlüsselt, installieren und als dual-boot nutzen? Die Verschlüsselungs-Option ist bei der ubuntu-Installation nämlich ausgegraut.
<Amm0n> Guest75889, falls ich mich nicht täusche, unterstützt der automatische Installer von Ubuntu nur dann Verschlüsselung, wenn der die ganze HD nutzen darf.
<Amm0n> Guest75889, musst du manuell machen 
<Guest75889> Amm0n: ok das hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an. Ich schaue mal ob ich das hinbekomme :)
<Guest75889> okay ich hänge etwas bei der manuellen Partitionierung mit Vollverschlüsselung während der ubuntu installation. habe eine unverschlüsselte /boot partition angelegt und ein "physikalisches Volume für Verschlüsselung" mit dem Rest des Platzes. Ich wollte das jetzt weiter unterteilen in eine swap und eine / partition. Allerdings erstellt der installer direkt eine komplette Partition, die sich nicht unterteilen/löschen läss
<ppq> Guest75889, in dem luks container kannst du nur ein dateisystem anlegen
<ppq> Guest75889, die partitionierung geschieht ja "außerhalb"
<ppq> Guest75889, leg einfach noch ein zweites luks volume an und pack da swap rein. kannste dann in deine /etc/crypttab eintragen mit keyfile.
<ppq> Guest75889, alternative (das macht der installer stadardmäßig so): LVM in den luks container, dann können dort auch mehrere partitionen untergebracht werden
<ppq> mir persönlich gefällt die methode gar nicht, weil sie eine weitere komplexitätsebene einführt
<ppq> swap mit keyfile (oder direkt swapfile auf der root partition) kann das gleiche ohne diese komplexitätserhöhung
<nagetier> falls swap auf dem System überhaupt nötig ist..
<ppq> stimmt, das kommt noch dazu
<Guest75889> hab nur 6GB im Moment und ich denke die könnten schon mal voll werden :)
<ppq> Guest75889, das ist wahr. willst du denn suspend to disk nutzen?
<ppq> wenn nicht, ist ein swapfile die einfachste methode
<ppq> und auch die sauberste
<Guest75889> zu oben: LVM würde dann im nachhinein einfaches resizen der paritionen und so erlauben wenn ich das richtig lese.  Aber der Installer gibt mir wie ich das sehe eh LVM nicht als Option :/ 
<ppq> Guest75889, ja, das müsstest du zu fuß einrichten in der shell.
<Guest75889> definitiv. STD ist eins meiner lieblingsfeatures bei laptops
<Frickelpit> Guest75889: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> der Artikel ist dir bekannt?
<ppq> Guest75889, wenn du den LVM weg gehen willst, nutz einfach die automatische einrichtung durch den installer, das ist sonst den schmerz nicht wert
<Frickelpit> ich würd es manuell machen, alleine schon um zu wissen, was man da überhaupt macht
<ppq> :)
<Guest75889> problem ist das der automatische installer nur funktioniert wenn er die ganze platte zur verfügung hat. ich hab aber ein windows 10 dual boot system und die option ist ausgegraut
<Guest75889> wird wohl auf die manuelle variante hinauslaufen
<ppq> jo, dann frohes schaffen
<Guest75889> merci beaucoup
<phil> Psy5
<sascha_7182> test
<atoidix> :q
<Guest75889> mein verschlüsseltes dual boot system läuft jetzt übrigens. Super wiki artikel.   Und danke nochmal an alle :)
<ppq> Guest75889, wie hast du es denn nun gemacht? LVM oder zwei luks container?
<jokrebel> ...schnell weg, bevor ich es der Nachwelt zur verfügung stellen muss :-/
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-08
<ulrich> Hallo zusammen
<ulrich> Nach dem Upgrade auf Xubuntu 16.04.1 LTS gibt es Probleme nach dem Sperren und Entsperren des Bildschirms. Es werden dann auf dem Desktop die Buchstaben unscharf angezeigt, in den Kopfleisten fehlen sie ganz, in den Fenstern verschwinden sie in der Regel wenn ich mit der Maus drüberfahre, so z.B. in der Menüleiste, aber auch woanders. Vgl. Screenshot https://www.dropbox.com/s/zwce1bdnmk9omjn/Grafik.png?dl=0
<ulrich> Es hilft dann nur der Neustart des Rechners (ab- und anmelden habe ich bisher nicht versucht). Der Fehler tritt unregelmäßig auf, d.h. in sicher 90% ist die Darstellung auch nach dem Entsperren vollkommen in Ordnung.
<stevieh> fiese Grafikkarte?
<ulrich> Keine Ahnung, ehrlich gesagt. War aber vor dem Upgrade nie ein Problem.
<ulrich> NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX
<stevieh> fiese grafikkarte!
<ulrich> Genauer: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 860M 2GB GDDR5
<ulrich> Eine Idee, was da zu tun ist?
<stevieh> nö. treiber schaukeln, aber wie das aktuell geht, weiss ich auch nicht
<k1l> ulrich: welcher treiber ist denn installiert?
<k1l> und tritt das beim standby/hibernation auf? oder beim normalen starten?
<ulrich> kll: wie erkenne ich, welcher Treiber installiert ist?
<ulrich> kll: standby/hibernation kenne ich nicht. Nach dem Neustart habe ich den Fehler bisher nicht bekommen. Immer erst, wenn der Bildschirm (automatisch) nach einiger Zeit gesperrt und dann von mir wieder entsprerrt war.
<stevieh> dann ist irgendwas beim blanking kaputt. Als workaraound kann man wahrscheinlich blanking abstellen.
<linuxcu> Hallo
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-09
<LupusE> hi
<kcalb> moin Leutz, wie richte ich auf ein Netbook (der als Server dient ohne Grafische Oberfläche ) ein. Soundserver der vom Laptop oder PC von Avahi erkannt und bei den Audio-einstellungen als Ausgang erkannt wird. So oder so ähnlich. Könnte mir da jemand behilflich sein ? 
<Frickelpit> ist das nicht eine Aufgabe für pulseaudio?
<kcalb> Frickelpit, Netbook ist " ohne Grafische Oberfläche " 
<Frickelpit> und?
<kcalb> X11 muss ich nicht installieren ? *dumm fragt*
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio/
<le_bot> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> würde mich wundern, wenn pa X11 voraussetzt
<kcalb> danke :)
<kcalb> Frickelpit, würde paprefs auch ohne X11 gehen ?
<Frickelpit> kcalb: sowas kann man wunderbar über die Abhängigkeiten beantworten
<Frickelpit> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/paprefs
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package paprefs in yakkety (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> kcalb: ansonsten ist z.b. das Englische Wiki von Archlinux gesprächig. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<le_bot> Title: PulseAudio - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<kcalb> ich schau mal nach
<dreamon> Moin. Hab einen zweiten Monitor angeschlossen. Laut Datenblatt hat der Auflösung 1366x768 leider zeigt das Anzeige(Bildschirmeinstellung von XFCE) nur 1360x768 an. Jedoch bei dieser Einstellung ist Bild schwarz.
<dreamon> Kann man da was anpassen das die Gui diese Auflösung auch anbietet?
<stevieh> ja
<dreamon> stevieh, wie?
<stevieh> passende modelines setzen, evlt. schauen, ob EDID nicht stimmt. es gibt vielfältige möglichkeiten. Evtl. sogar mal ein anderes VGA Kabel probieren. Eigentlich sollte der Monitor dem Rechner das richtig sagen
<dreamon> Ist über HDMI angeschlossen. Ist so ein günstiger noname Bildschirm. Aber groß.. und wäre fein.
<dreamon> mit xrandr?
<stevieh> probier es. Wenn nicht xorg.conf erzeugen und anpassen
<dreamon> [     7.529] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 13036
<dreamon> [     7.529] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
<dreamon> [     7.529] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.60  1366 1374 1384 1562  768 771 772 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0 kHz eP)
<dreamon> merkwürdig.. EDID erkennts korrekt
<dreamon> Aber xrandr zeigt die Auflösung nicht an → hdmi1 → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23602832/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> dann mal im xorg.0.log schauen, was da so steht
<dreamon> stevieh, Das war die xorg.0.log → der link ist die ausgabe von xrandr
<dadrc> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr#Adding_undetected_resolutions ← ich würd das da probieren
<le_bot> Title: xrandr - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<dreamon> dadrc, Ich hab den ja als Zweitmonitor angeschlossen. Diese Anpassung scheint mir nur für einen Monitor zu sein. Ich vermute dort HDMI-1 zu benötigen damit er das richtig macht
<dreamon> Ah das wird weiter unten zugewiesen.. ich teste mal
<dreamon> dadrc, stevieh Danke .. nun gehts!!
<dreamon> Diese Auflösung sieht viel besser als als zuvor!
<stevieh> supi
<dreamon> Auch wenn im Datenblatt was von 1366x768_60Hz steht. 
<dreamon> cvt 1366 768 → # 1368x768 59.88 Hz (CVT) hsync: 47.79 kHz; pclk: 85.25 MHz
<dreamon> Modeline "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<kcalb> Frickelpit, gibts dennn keine einfache lösung ? 
<Frickelpit> kcalb: es ist dein Projekt, wenn dir die Erarbeitung einer Lösung zu schwierig ist, solltest du das Projekt überdenken.
<kcalb> du hast recht Frickelpit ich muss mich mehr mit dem ganzen befassen. ich kenn mich halt nicht sondelich aus (zu wenig Zeit wg. Arbeit) :)
<Lemon> Ich versuche gerade Lubuntu 16.10  zu installieren, egal bo ich von DVD oder USB-Stick boote, es erscheint kein Mauszeiger. Kennt einer von euch den Grund? im Terminal wird die Maus als USBgerät erkannt(lsusb) nur ist sie nicht sichtbar
<stevieh> strange.
<stevieh> keine andere Maus da, mit der du das mal probieren kannst?
<Lemon> Ich habs mit 2 unterschiedlichen USBMäusen probiert. Immer das gleiche ergebnis. der Rechner hat kein PS/2 eingang.
<stevieh> dann würde ich mal ins Xorg.0.log reinschauen, was er da nicht erkennt 
<Lemon> Wo finde ich auf dem LiveSystem Logs? 
<Lengsdorfer> Steht im Bios irgendwas von LegacyUSB?
<nagetier> Lemon: Ohne es derzeit kontrollieren zu können, aber auch dort sollten die unter /var/log/ zu finden sein.
<Lemon> Im Bios gibt es UEFI und LEGACY+UEFI. es steht auf lezterem
<DaVu> Das hat damit nichts zu tun
<DaVu> Es geht, wenn überhaupt, um Legacy USB support. Aber auch das sollte nicht das Problem sein
<DaVu> wenn deine Maus per Terminal mit lsusb erkannt wird, sollte der Rest eigentlich kein Thema sein
<nagetier> Lemon: Wenn sich das weiter hinzieht und nicht lösen lässt, zieh https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation/ durch.
<DaVu> falls doch, dann mal in das log schauen
<le_bot> Title: Alternate Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lemon> die Maus an sich funktioniert, kann das menü mit rechter Maustaste öffnen, nur die Maus an sich ist unsichtbar
<k1l_> scheint vom video driver zu kommen
<k1l_> guck mal ob aus und wieder einloggen hilft
<dadrc> HWCursor?
<Lengsdorfer> Wenn das ne ältere Maschine, bzw. Grafikkarte ist, könnte "sw_curser" in xorg.conf helfen. Allerdings muss das erst mit sudo Xorg -configure erzeugt werden:  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer/ 
<le_bot> Title: XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lemon> der Rechner ist vom Aug 2016.
<Lemon> Ich die Log-Datei gefunden, nach was soll ich suchen?
<Lengsdorfer> Ich hatte mal ein uraltes Ding zwischen, da war auch kein Mauszeiger zu sehen und da hat diese sw_curor Geschichte geholfen
<dreamon> Wenn ich unterschiedliche Monitore über HDMI am Notebook anschließe, dann müssen doch für jedes Gerät entsprechend Auslösungen und Standardauflösung gespeichert werden sein. Wie kann ich Monitorspezifisch die Auflösung vordefinieren? 
<Lemon> Danke an euch für die Hinweise
<NTQ> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen Virenscanner auf einem Samba-Server? Ich wollte eigentlich ESET installieren, aber das geht ja anscheinend nur grafisch?
<deem> NTQ: clamav?
<NTQ> deem: Laut ein paar Artikeln über Virenscanner hat der nicht sonderlich gut abgeschnitten. Danach lässt ClamAV mehr als zwei Drittel aller Windowsschädlinge durch
<deem> oh
<NTQ> Siehe hier: http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Antivirus-fuer-Linux-mit-Schwaechen-AV-Test-9824706.html
<le_bot> Title: Antivirus für Linux mit Schwächen - PC-WELT (at www.pcwelt.de)
<deem> ich hab das ding schon ewig nicht mehr genutzt
<k1l_> NTQ: das ist an sich das problem an anti-virus software. deswegen in IT kreisen auch schlangenöl genannt.
<k1l_> es reicht ja wenn dein lieblingsprogramm 99,99% erkennt, aber eben den einen virus nicht, der dein system dann befällt :/
<NTQ> Da ist was dran, aber ich möchte auch unseren Mailserver damit ausrüsten und hoffe, dass das mal ein Großteil der Virenspams weggefiltert wird.
<k1l_> ich denke gerade in verbindung mit mailservern nutzen da viele clamav
<NTQ> Gegen die neusten Viren/Trojaner hilft gerade bei Mails eh nur eine Schulung für die Mitarbeiter.
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-10
<deathleff> hallo, ubuntu 16.10 bringt mir dauernd ein popup zur installation ttf-mscorefonts-installer welche aber fehlschlägt, jemand eine idee?
<deathleff> scheinbar schlägt der download der fonts von der sourceforge seite fehl.
<Frickelpit> deathleff: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/permanentes-fenster-moechte-ttf-mscorefonts-in/
<le_bot> Title: Permanentes Fenster möchte ttf-mscorefonts-installer runterladen › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<deathleff> Frickelpit, danke.
<bazhang> k1l, hi
<bazhang> frepsech!
<bazhang> ock sorry wrong channel
<trollking> guten morgen ... ich habe vor einiger zeit eine PPA eingerichtet habe diese aber wieder vom system runtergeschmissem (untity3D) leider hat sie nicht funktioniert und deswegen wieder gelöscht 
<trollking> nun habe ich das problem das bei jedem neustart... 
<sdx32> !ppapurge
<sdx32> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<bekks> trollking: das bei jedem Neustart was...?
<trollking> ein hinweisfenter jedesmal aufgeht mit "Hinweise zur Akutaliseirung" wo man ttf-mscorefonts-instller herunter geladen werden soll aber dies abbricht 
<trollking> wenn man es tut da anscheinend die adresse zum file falsch ist
<trollking> ich habe mich an dieser offiziellen anleitung gehalten um jenes ppa zu installieren
<trollking> http://pipelight.net/cms/install/installation-ubuntu.html
<le_bot> Title: Pipelight | Installation - Ubuntu (at pipelight.net)
<bekks> Und wieso bricht der ab...?
<trollking> gute frage ... da ich die ppa schon mmit purge gelöscht habe kommt aber immer jedes mal dieses fenst um diese fonts zu instalieren
<bekks> Und was ist die FEHLERMELDUNG?
<trollking> keine es bricht ab und erscheint aufs neue
<bekks> Über das Hinweisfenster installierst du den ja, und dann bricht der ab,
<bekks> WIESO bricht der ab? Was passiert da genau?
<trollking> ich klicke auf Diese Aktion jetzt ausführen gebe pw ein dann geht ein terminall auf will von scourcforge was runterladen und verschweindet wieder
<bekks> Dann mach ein Terminal auf und installier das Paket von Hand.
<bekks> Dann siehst du was da passiert.
<trollking> ich will es ja nicht .. und ich will das ja diese hinweisfenster verschwindet ... ich glaube das es vllt. was mit den recommends zu tun hat oder?
<bekks> Dann mach ein Terminal auf und installier das Paket von Hand.
<bekks> Dann siehst du was da passiert.
<bekks> Ohne das zu tun wirst du den Grund niemals herausfinden.
<trollking> terminal sagt das bereit die aktuellste version installiert ist
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/901522/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<bekks> trollking: Zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in einem Pastebin bitte.
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/901523/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<bekks> Und dann noch ein "apt-cache policy ttf-mscorefonts-instller" bitte.
<trollking> trollking@trollking-GP72-2QE:~$ sudo apt-cache policy ttf-mscorefonts-instller
<trollking> [sudo] Passwort für trollking: 
<trollking> N: Paket ttf-mscorefonts-instller kann nicht gefunden werden.
<trollking> trollking@trollking-GP72-2QE:~$ 
<trollking> oh moment
<jokrebel> sollte wohl eher installer heißen
<bekks> Pastebin.
<bekks> Eigentlich wollte er einen Pastebin benutzen.
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/901525/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<bekks> Und was ist jetzt das PPA-bezogene Problem?
<trollking> ich habe das ppa purgen lassen aber kriege bei jedem neustart dieses fenster
<bekks> Ja, nur hat dieses Fenster nichts mit einem PPA zu tun.
<trollking> doch da es ein recommend ist vom ppa
<bekks> DAs Paket stammt nicht aus einem PPA. DAs PPA ist purged. Also gibt es da keinen Recommend mehr.
<bekks> Was ist jetzt das Problem?
<trollking> das bei jeden neustart jenes fenster auftauch "hinweise zu Aktualisierung"
<sdx32> iirc ist dasselbe ubuntu Paket kaputt.
<bekks> trollking: Wenn du das Paket nicht willst - warum deinstallierst du es nicht einfach?
<stevieh> ja, sollte man wegmachen und die corefonts von hand reinlöten, bis das gefixt ist
<trollking> ist das auch nicht ein recommend von wine?
<trollking> ich habe ein paar windows anwendungen am laufen 
<trollking> war für mich schon als anfänger schwierig genug die zum laufen zu bringen 
<stevieh> tja nun.
<trollking> wenn ich per hand lösche und wieder installiere müsste das funktionieren oder wie?
<trollking> und das hinsweisfenster würde dann auch veschwinden?
<jokrebel> ja
<sdx32> nein
<trollking> aber meine wine andwenungen würde es nicht einschränken?
<stevieh> wenn das paket kaputt ist, isses kaputt.
<stevieh> kann schon sein, dass da fonts fehlen. Musste von hand holen
<trollking> heisst abwarten und tee trinken und auf eine neue version warten?
<stevieh> oder tricksenfixen
<bekks> Oder einfach mal machen was man Dir gesagt hat ;)
<trollking> finger weg von ppa's :D
<trollking> oder fonts löschen und neu reinlöten
<stevieh> was hast du ihm denn gesagt?
<jokrebel> IIRC half bei mir ein schlichtes "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<stevieh> versuchen kann man es ja mal
<trollking> ok
<bekks> stevieh: Er sagte dass er das Paket nicht haben will - also soll er es doch löschen. Dann sagte er, er bräuchte es. Also einfach löschen und nochmal neu installieren. Oder halt reinstall.
<trollking> ok fertig ... boote neu um zu kucken ob dieses hinweisfenster wieder auftaucht :D
<bekks> Watt?
<bekks> Oh man.
<stevieh> was nichts dran ändert, wenn ess denn kaputt ist.
<stevieh> Alte Windwos Krankheit. Reboot-Finger zu locker.
<bekks> Da müsste jedes Mal ein Starkstromschlag direkt auf die Nille kommen.
<stevieh> ich finde, das sollte ins Topic ;-)
<trollking> hm ... kriege wieder das update fenster... 
<bekks> Vor allem brauchst dunicht zu rebooten, sondern Dich nur abzumelden.
<bekks> Und deine kaputte Tastatur solltest du auch dringend reparieren.
<stevieh> biste in windwos doch auch gewöhnt, ständig irgendwelche Fenster zuzumachen ;-)
<trollking> :D
<trollking> wie kann ich euch einen screenshot zeigen?
<bekks> In dem du einen Screenshot machst und den irgendwo hochlädst.
<trollking> und wo hochladen 
<bekks> Wo du willst.
<bekks> Es gibt Milliarden von Image Hostern.
<trollking> http://prnt.sc/dhn0d4
<le_bot> Title: Screenshot by Lightshot (at prnt.sc)
<trollking> also so sieht das aus
<bekks> Da ist so ein Button, da steht "Schliessen" drauf.
<trollking> ja aber bei jedem hochfahren muss ich das klicken ... und ich will ein gepflegtes system haben 
<k1l> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<bekks> Du benutzt PPA und wine und redest von einem gepflegten System? :P
<k1l> du musst die EULA dann akzeptieren, damit der das runter lädt und installiert.
<trollking> hey das hat geholfen ... vielen dank <3
<trollking> :)
<passt> kann ich eine virtualbox vdu festplatte direkt in qemu kvm nutzen oder muss ich es erst konvertieren?
<passt> vdu=vdi
<dadrc> qemu kann vdi, siehe https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU/Images#Image_types
<le_bot> Title: QEMU/Images - Wikibooks, open books for an open world (at en.wikibooks.org)
<passt> danke für den Hinweis auf qemu und vdi. 
<pLaTo0n> moin
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-11
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> kann mir jmd. a) ein mail programm für lubuntu nennen? b) sagen, wie ich unter lubuntu ein neues privates browserfenster (firefox) öffne und c) warum er bei mir xchat nicht findet!?
<DaVu> zu a
<DaVu> thunderbird
<DaVu> zu b
<DaVu> strg+n
<DaVu> zu c
<DaVu> keine Ahnung
<k1l_> xchat ist tot. nutze hexchat, das ist die weiterentwicklung
<k1l_> firefox neues privates fenster ist strg+p
<k1l_> strg+shift+p
<DaVu> zu c: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat/
<le_bot> Title: XChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> (wie es auch im menü von firefox steht)
<k1l_> xchat ist tot. nutzt das nicht mehr!
<DaVu> ah, privates browserfenster
<DaVu> k1l_: ja, das besagt der artikel ja ;)
<tojoko> ok, danke fuer a) - b) ist das problem, dass ich nur ein privates fenster oeffnen will (ubuntu rechtsklick firefox), das geht leider nicht in lubuntu. verknüpfung auf dem desktop brachte auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.
<tojoko> c) was ich an xchat schön finde ist, dass er einem private Nachrichten auf dem desktop eingeblendet hat.
<DaVu> tojoko: das macht KVIrc auch
<DaVu> nur mal so zur Info
<DaVu> tojoko: http://imgur.com/a/SYAot
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<DaVu> Du kannst Firefox so einstellen, dass er immer im privaten Modus ist
<DaVu> tojoko: KVIrc hat nur das Problem, dass es keine neuere stabile Version gibt. Ich compiliere daher von source
<k1l_> bei KDE programmen ist immer das problem, dass sie einen riesen kram an KDE sachen mitziehen. bei hexchat sollte man das in den einstellungen auch anstellen können
<tomreyn> tojoko: "firefox --private-window" um firefox im private mode zu starten oder (falls er schon läuft) ein privates fenster zu öffnen.
<tomreyn> falls du die menüzeile von firefox vermisst: die kannst du durch drücken (und loslassen) der (linken) alt-taste einblenden .
<tomreyn> was das einblenden von private messages auf dem desktop per hexchat angeht: wenn das mit xchat ging, würde ich wetten dass es auch mit hexchat geht, denn hexchat ist ein fork von xchat, basiert also auf dem gleichen programmcode (an dem dann änderungen gemacht wurden).
<tojoko> ok, danke - dann wäre soweit fast alles geklaert, nur die loesung fuer firefox hat mich noch nicht überzeugt.
<DaVu> tojoko: was spricht denn dagegen es in den Einstellungen gleich komplett auf privat zu setzen?
<DaVu> Dann öffnet sich firefox IMMER im privaten Modus
<DaVu> oder, wenn du das nicht willst, dann halt mit STRG+shif+p
<DaVu> STRG+shift+p
<tojoko> DaVu, haste auch wieder recht - ausser dass ich manchmal ein paar fenster offen lasse mit sachen die ich noch erledigen muss. den privaten nehme ich unter ubuntu dann immer nur, um mal kurz was nach zu schauen (fahrplan o. ae.
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> dann halt mit STRG+shift+p schnell ein neues Fenster öffnen und gut
<tojoko> naja, ich will's eigentlich weder vom terminal aus starten noch will ich den firefox mit all den geoeffneten tabs mit codin' tutorials und anderen sachen überhaupt aufmachen.
<tomreyn> tojoko: oder mach dir nen zweiten starter der firefox mit dem --private-window parameter startet
<DaVu> du musst es auch nicht vom Terminal öffnen
<DaVu> Einfach Firefox normal starten, machen, was du machen willst und wenn du ein privates Fenster brauchst, dann halt eines mit einer Tastenkombination innerhalb von Firefox öffnen, ferig
<tomreyn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/466395/how-can-i-create-a-quick-launcher-in-lubuntu#answers
<le_bot> Title: How can I create a quick launcher in Lubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> oder nen zusätzlichen Starter in /usr/share/applications/ hinterlegen.
<tojoko> danke tomreyn, das is a idee. DaVu, dass ich gar nicht erst firefox starten wollte, hatte ich gesagt, deshalb bringt mir der shortcut leider wenig.
<erik__> moin
<erik__> nutzt hier jemand ubuntu-touch?
<erik__> keiner da?
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<grizzly_> Guten Tag. Jemand grade erreichbar für Fragen rund um Linux?
<k1l_> für fragen rund um ubuntu ist dieser kanal hier gedacht :)
<oxtobear> wir sprechen alle deutsch
<grizzly_> Alles klar :D Bin neu und überfragt, da ich k
<grizzly_> null computer wissen habe :D*
<grizzly_> Ich hab mir vor ein 2 Wochen ein Acer Aspire V 17 Nitro gekauft mit dem ausgeschriebenen Betriebssystem Linux. Der nicht drauf installiert war. Jetzt habe ich mich durch 200 Foren fgeschlagen und mir Mint 17.2 drauf installiert.
<grizzly_> Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich keine Treiber für irgendwas habe. 
<k1l_> grizzly_: für mint fragst du am besten die mint jungs
<k1l_> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<grizzly_> Okey, danke vielmals
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! In diesem Haus gibt es einen Samba Server. Mir kam nun der Gedanke, den lokalen Ordner von Thunderbird, in dem emails der letzten Jahre legen, in diesen Server zu legen damit ich mein Mail Archiv von allen Clients begutachten kann. Ist sowas praktikabel? Was passiert, wenn der Server mal nicht online ist?
<Lengsdorfer> -legen +liegen
<_moep_> Lengsdorfer: variante 1: du machst ein backup aus TB packst das und schiebst das auf den smb server. 
<_moep_> Nachteil: du musst immer dort suchen
<_moep_> du könntest auch dein komplettes Maildir auf den smb server legen
<_moep_> und dann einen alias(?) von ~/.Maildir auf /media/smb/Maildir setzen
<_moep_> muss natürlich dann immer online sein
<k1l_> riesen mail archiv über samba? da kannste den thunderbird morgens anmachne und hoffen, dass er mittags fertiggeladen ist :)
<_moep_> k1l_: naja, kommt drauf an, wie groß
<Lengsdorfer> jo, dass das nicht das schnellste ist, dachte ich mir schon. Wie macht ihr das denn? Alles lokal auf der Platte?
<DaVu> Ich habe Thunderbird auf verschiedenen Rechnern. Alle Rechner laufen via IMAP
<DaVu> nur einer lädt die Mails nachher runter
<DaVu> und davon mache ich eine Sicherung
<Lengsdorfer> jo, das hatte ich bis jetzt auch so. Allerdings kommt man so von anderen Rechnern nicht an die alten Mails und da war mein gedanke, diese in einen Samba Ordner zu packen und dann mit allen Rechnern darin zu wühlen
<_moep_> ich hab alle mails in einem crypt-LVM container aufm server
<_moep_> noch ist  da genug platz
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-04
<dexic> Guten Morgen zusammen! Ich habe hier einen Ubuntu Server, bei dem memtest86+ nicht konfiguriert werden kann, weil es ein Laufwerk "mduuid/ *jede Menge ID-Zeichen" nicht finden kann, während es in Grub eingetragen werden soll. Was ist zu tun?
<jokrebel> gib mal bitte die exakte (nicht nur interpretierte) Fehlermeldung her
<jokrebel> also die ID Zeichen brauchst nicht abtippen .... oder mach ein Foto und lad es auf nen Pasteservice
<dexic> Grub-Konfigurationsdatei wird generiert ...
<dexic> grub-probe: Fehler: Laufwerk "mduuid/ *id*,2" wurde nicht gefunden.
<dexic> Ich habe hier ein Software-RAID auf UEFI-BIOS. Der Neustart des Systems war einwandfrei.
<dexic> jokrebel: Danke für dein Hilfsangebot.
<dexic> Ich habe auf dem Server dann xfce-desktop installiert, damit ich mir ein paar Sachen einfacher mache. Erst während dieser installation fiel das Problem auf.
<dexic> falsch: es sollte xubuntu-desktop heißen. Nicht xfce-desktop
<jokrebel> oh - raid bin ich leider raus
<dexic> Meinst du, dass es am RAID1 liegen könnte?
<dexic> Oder könnte es etwas ganz anderes sein, an das ich nicht gedacht habe?
<koegs> wie wäre es mit dem kompletten befehl und dem fehler in einem pastebin?
<dexic> Der Befehl ist ein apt-get upgrade, bei dem das dann erscheint.
<koegs> dann sollte es ja nicht so schwierig sein das in ein pastebin zu kriegen
<dexic> Ich starte das System mal neu, vielleicht klärt sich dann einiges von alleine. Das soll es auch schon einmal gegeben haben. Dann eine kurze Pause und dann kommt das Pastebin.
<dexic> Hier die Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com/26111393/
<dexic> Soll ich versuchen, GRUB2 zu reinstallieren?
<dexic> Melde mich mal kurz vom Server auf IRC an. Bis gleich!
<dexic> So, da bin ich wieder. Am Server angemeldet.
<dexic> Hat jemand schon eine Idee zu meinem Problem? Ich sollte mal ein wenig voran kommen.
<dexic> Hier noch die Daten, dass mein RAID1 läuft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26111526/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dexic> Wo nimmt sich Grub die ID "mduuid/883e671834805dd29a30b03c7686e245,2" her?
<dexic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26111533/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dexic> Da erkenne ich keine annähernd ähnliche UUID. Woher nimmt sich das Ding das?
<sdx23> dexic: https://serverfault.com/questions/629707/grub-rescue-will-not-boot-from-mdadm-raid-no-such-disk-or-device-mduuid-wro -> grub.cfg
<le_bot> Title: debian - Grub rescue, will not boot from mdadm RAID, no such disk or device -- mduuid wrong? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<sdx23> (wenn er jetzt hier wäre...)
<dexic> Hallo zusammen! Kann mir jemand bitte bei folgendem Problem helfen? Ich installiere gerade einen schönen Ubuntu Server 16.04.3, 
<dexic>                schmeiße xfce4 drauf, danach den xubuntu-desktop und bei der Installation kommt eine Fehlermeldung über memtest und grub. Ich habe 
<dexic>                das System neu gestartet, dann noch einmal versucht, memtest zu installieren und dann kam die Fehlermeldung, die ich gleich im 
<dexic>                Pastebin poste
<mgolisch> mdadm sollte die mduuid anzeigen
<mgolisch> kannst ja mal checken ob die richtig ist
<dexic> paste.ubuntu.com/26112606
<dexic> mgolisch: Welcher Befehl genau?
<dexic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112698/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dexic> die darin gezeigte uuid hat nichts mit dem von grub zu tun.
<sdx23> dexic: grub.cfg
<dexic> Kann es sein, dass das Software-RAID auf UEFI-Ebene mies erstellt wurde?
<dexic> Soll ich die grub.cfg listen?
<dexic> cat grub.cfg
<dexic> ds@fuji:/etc$ cat /etc/grub.conf
<dexic> cat: /etc/grub.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dexic> cat: /etc/grub.cfg: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dexic> Hab den falschen Dateinamen gewählt.
<mgolisch> sowas wie mdadm --examine --scan
<mgolisch> sollte die gefundenen md arrays und deren uuid auflisten
<dexic> Mit dem Befehl kommt rein gar nichts.
<dexic> mgolisch: Mit diesem Befehl kommt rein gar nichts.
<mgolisch> mit sudo davor
<mgolisch> bzw als root ausführen halt
<dexic> OK, habe nicht mitgedacht. Bin einfach nur genervt und nervös. Sorry.
<dexic> So, jetzt bin ich ein Stück weiter. Folgendes: Die UUID von mdadm heißt: UUID=883e6718:34805dd2:9a30b03c:7686e245
<dexic> Die UUID, die grub gerne nutzen möchte heißt: mduuid/883e671834805dd29a30b03c7686e245,2
<mgolisch> ja das ist die selbe oder?
<dexic> Bis auf die ":" und das ",2" am Ende gleichen die sich.
<dexic> Scheint mir die gleiche zu sein.
<dexic> Das Format ist halt anders, aber ansonsten gleichen die sich.
<dexic> Wie geschrieben, da sind halt die ":" und das ",2", das anders ist.
<dexic> So, das hätte ich jetzt geprüft. Nur: Wie komme ich weiter? Warum hat grub die falsch formatierte UUID? Und warum fehlt die /etc/grub.cfg?
<dexic> Das System bootet ja einwandfrei. :-)
<Amm0n>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg wohl eher
<dexic> Amm0n: Danke!
<Amm0n> und die wird generiert aus /etc/default/grub
<dexic> Hier haben wir den Inhalt der grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112764/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dexic> Und in dieser grub.cfg finde ich aber die UUID nicht, die    mdadm    ausgibt.
<dexic> Ich gehe mal eine rauchen... Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt nach einer Pause ein goldener Gedanke. :-)
<dexic> mgolisch: Hast du eine Idee? Oder du, Amm0n?
<Amm0n> dexic, was ist denn das Problem?
<dexic> Amm0n: Schau mal bitte hier rein, zur Problemdefinition: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112606/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dexic> So, wie ich das verstehe: Grub kann Memtest nicht einrichten, weil es das Laufwerk mit der UUID nicht findet. Und weil memtest nicht konfiguriert werden kann, will der Rest nicht.
<dexic> (mit Rest meine xubuntu-desktop)
<mgolisch> wenn du memtest nicht brauchst kannst du evtl einfach das postinst script davon löschen , ich habe keine idee warum er das nicht installieren kann
<mgolisch> hab noch nie irgendwas mit dem software raid zeugs gemacht
<mgolisch> bzw den kram darin auskommentieren oder so
<dexic> Ich habe auch noch nie mit Software-RAID gearbeitet. Ich hatte bisher immer nur Hardware-RAID. Und das Software-RAID habe ich im UEFI eingerichtet, das schien alles bei der Installation zu passen.
<dexic> Nur bei der Installation von xfce als grafischer Oberfläche nervt es. Ich habe xfce4 alleine installiert, kein Problem. Erst bei xubuntu-desktop kam das Problem auf. Und jetzt kann ich nichts vorwärts oder rückwärts deinstallieren, um das Problem loszuwerden. Ich bin drauf und dran, von vorne anzufangen, und den xubuntu-desktop wegzulassen, und dann alles auf der Konsole zu machen, ohne grafische 
<dexic> User-Verwaltung und so weiter.
<Amm0n> dexic, paste mal: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mgolisch> wie gesagt zur not das postinst script des packages löschen, dann macht er beim konfigurieren nichts
<dexic> Amm0n: sudo dpkg --configure -a gibt nichts aus.
<dexic> mgolisch: Wo finde ich das postinst script?
<dexic> So ein Problem hatte ich noch nie und habe noch nicht gelernt, wie ich damit umgehen muss.
<Amm0n> und sudo dpkg --configure memtest86+
<dexic> Amm0n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26112993/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mgolisch> /var/lib/dpkg/info/memtest86+.postinst vermutlich
<mgolisch> wenn das package so heisst
<dexic> Also einfach diese Datei löschen?
<mgolisch> jo oder halt den kram dadrin auskommentieren
<dexic> mgolisch: Ich nehme an, dass das Kommentarzeichen eine Raute ist, richtig?
<mgolisch> ja ist ein shellscrpt also ist # für kommentare
<Amm0n> memtest86+ läuft glaub ich nur unter legacy bios 
<dexic> mgolisch: Ich bekomme wieder eine Fehlermeldung nach dem Kommentieren mit #.
<mgolisch> die selbe? und du musst vermutlich dann sudo dpkg --configure memtest86+ machen
<mgolisch> kann sein das apt das neu installiert und das file dann wieder da ist
<dexic> An der Stelle komme ich wohl nicht weiter. Ich hatte auf dem System schon ein normales Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.2 drauf.
<dexic> mgolisch: bei sudo dpgk und so weiter bekomme ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
<mgolisch> und das file ist immernoch auskommentiert?
<dexic> Ich wollte aus Gründen der Datensparsamkeit einfach ein Ubuntu Server mit xfce draufknallen
<mgolisch> ansonsten einfach löschen
<dexic> mgolisch: Ich prüfe das, Moment.
<dexic> Ja, die Datei ist weiterhin auskommentiert. Ich lösche sie jetzt und versuche es noch einmal.
<dexic> Datei gelöscht, Fehlermeldung bleibt die gleiche. :-(
<dexic> Hartnäckig, das Ding. :-(
<Amm0n> Du möchtest xubuntu-desktop installieren und dabei kommt der Fehler mit memtest?
<dexic> Amm0n: Ja, genau.
<Amm0n> paste mal bitte
<dexic> Amm0n: Was genau pasten?
<Amm0n> sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<mgolisch> ah half-installed ist glaub ich ein problem mit dem preinst script
<dexic> mgolisch: Wo kann ich dann ansetzen? Ich hatte noch nie so ein Problem. :-(
<mgolisch> zur not das auch auskommentieren und das pre/postrm ding evtl auch fals das existiert
<dexic> Amm0n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26113064/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dexic> memtest86+.conffiles  memtest86+.config  memtest86+.list  memtest86+.md5sums  memtest86+.postrm  memtest86+.templates
<dexic> Welche Datei?
<dexic> postrm?
<mgolisch> jo probier das mal
<mgolisch> und mach dann mal sudo dpkg --reconfigure memtest86+
<mgolisch> wenn das nicht geht evtl einfach diese packages deinstallieren die nicht installiert werden können
<dexic> dpkg: Fehler: unbekannte Option --reconfigure
<Amm0n> mgolisch, das kann nicht funktionieren auf einem UEFI Sytem
<dexic> Amm0n: Du hast wohl Recht. :-(
<mgolisch> oh dann nur configure
<dexic> nur configure bringt den gleichen Fehler... Ich drehe mich im Kreis.
<mgolisch> ansonsten halt einfach versuchen zu deinstallieren
<dexic> sudo apt-get purge?
<mgolisch> ja probier mal
<mgolisch> ansonsten mal schauen welche aktion apt-get install -f vorschlägt um das problem zu beheben
<dexic> sudo apt-get -f purge memtest86+ xubuntu-core xubuntu-desktop - hat alles entfernt, nach dem die Option -f nichts gebracht hat.
<Amm0n> sudo apt -f install xubuntu-desktop
<mgolisch> naja das wird das selbe problem wieder erzeugen
<mgolisch> wenn das memtest86+ haben will
<dexic> 
<Amm0n> Xfce4 ist so schön modular, da brauchts kein metapackage mit unlösbaren Abhängigkeiten
<dexic> Amm0n und mgolisch, danke! ich bin jetzt aus dem Teufelskreis raus.
<dexic> SO, jetzt kann ich weiterarbeiten. :-)
<dexic> Nächste Schritte: Dateifreigabe über ein sambashare für 4 User und dann mal kucken. :-)
<dexic> Ihr wisst nicht, wie dankbar ich euch bin!
<mgolisch> kp
<Amm0n> Könntest auch Ubuntu im legacy bios modus installieren, falls das Mainboard das noch unterstützt
<mgolisch> evtl ist es so wie Amm0n sagt und das server gedoens installiert das deswegen evtl nicht
<mgolisch> hab ich nie drauf geachtet, hab ich auch noch nie gebraucht, zur not kann man sich eine cd/usbstick mit memtest machen wenn man es wirklich braucht
<Amm0n> Ich meinte falls du xubuntu-desktop unbedingt brauchst
<mgolisch> oder an der grub config ist einfach irgendwas falsch in bezug auf diesen raid kram
<mgolisch> davon hab ich leider garkeine ahnung
<dexic> Mir scheint, dass das ein Problem mit dem Software-RAID.
<dexic> *ist.
<dexic> So, jetzt hänge ich bei Samba. Ich kann die Samba-Einstellungen nicht öffnen. Einstellungen >> Samba öffnet eine Passwortabfrage, aber danach kein Fenster.
<dexic> "gksudo nautilus" öffnet auch nur die Passwortabfrage und dann kommt nichts mehr.
<Amm0n> ist nautilus und samba installiert?
<dexic> Amm0n: Ja. Ich habe mal folgenden Befehl aufgerufen: gksu system-config-samba. Da kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass /etc/libuser.conf fehlt.
<dexic> Amm0n: So, jetzt geht es.
<dexic> https://askubuntu.com/questions/789168/cannot-find-samba-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts-dash#825151
<le_bot> Title: Cannot find Samba in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Dash - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-05
<Badcaptcha> Guten morgen alle zusammen
<Badcaptcha> Ich bin grade am handy wie kann auf den lappy wechseln ohne zu fliegen ? 
<k1l> ?
<k1l> du kannst mit mehreren geräten hier her kommen.
<Badcaptcha> Ich versuche es eben 
<Badcaptcha_> hat geklappt
<Badcaptcha_> ist hier immer jemand anwesend ?
<k1l> oft
<Badcaptcha_> ok dankeschön , kenne mich da nicht so aus mit
<Badcaptcha_> wie richtet man so etwas denn dauerhaft ein?
<k1l> was genau? den zugang hier hin? du kannst einfach ein irc programm nutzen, wie hexchat z.b.
<Badcaptcha_> ja das meine ich , wenn ich mal eine frage oder so habe wurde mir irc nahegelegt . aber ich komme halt immer über die googlesuche hier her
<k1l> !irc
<le_bot> Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<Badcaptcha_> @ bot , auch für osx ?
<k1l> bei osx gibts auch irc programme. für den support musste aber die apple jungs fragen. dieser raum hier ist für ubuntu support.
<Badcaptcha_> danke " k11 "
<Sephira> Mac OS: Adium, ChatZilla, Colloquy, Instantbird, irssi, KVIrc, LimeChat, Opera, Quassel IRC, Smuxi, textual, Trillian, XChat (Aqua), HexChat <- die alle
<Badcaptcha_> Dankeschön für die freundliche hilfe
<multistorm> Servus
<multistorm> kurze Frage, gibt es ne möglichkeit z.b. netstat so zu kombinieren das ich einen port als Filter angeben kann unter netstat --help finde ich leider nix passendes ..
<dadrc> multistorm: netstat selber kann das nicht, aber dafür gibt's ja grep
<dadrc> netstat ... | grep :<port> sollte halbwegs zuverlässig funktionieren
<dadrc> wenn es komplett foolproof sein, lieber mit awk und in der richtigen spalte gucken
<dadrc> $ sudo netstat -tulpen | grep ":53\s"
<dadrc> tcp        0      0 127.0.1.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          23202       1394/dnsmasq
<LetoThe2nd> heisst eigentlich nicht mittlerweile ss > netstat?
<dadrc> funktioniert auch, joa
<_moep_> oh das kannte ich bis eben nicht
<dadrc> funktioniert in dem beispiel exakt gleich
<dadrc> kann sogar "-tulpen" \o/
<sdx23> ss -l -o '( sport = 53 )'
<dadrc> ih, sport.
<sdx23> besser mal ein neues Protokoll einführen und "mord" nennen. ss -l -o '( sport = mord )'
<dadrc> -o ist ja in der manpage eher nicht so dokumentiert
<dadrc> "Show timer information."
<dadrc> Na vielen Dank,
<Frickelpit> dadrc: nimm -o als --option
<dadrc> -o, --options
<dadrc> Show timer information.
<dadrc> aber so ist es natürlich cooler als netstat, muss man nicht mit grep rumfummeln
<sdx23> ss -l -o '( sport = 53 )'
<sdx23> sry
<multistorm> dadrc: klappt super: netstat -all | grep :8443
<multistorm> vielen dank !
<multistorm> mit grep muss ich mich echt mal intensiver auseinander setzen
<dadrc> sehr empfehlenswert, grep ist immer nützlich
<multistorm> japp
<NTQ> Moin. Ich hab das Gefühl meine Soundausgabe in Ubuntu 16.04.3 ist nicht so laut wie es anfangs unter Windows war. Ich muss die Lautstärker teilweise auf über 100% drehen, damit es anständig laut ist. Manuelle Änderungen im alsamixer bringen nichts, denn meine Mediatasten ändern die Einstellungen da sowieso.
<NTQ> Kann es sein, dass man vielleicht irgendwelche Parameter für den Treiber direkt einstellen kann? Oder irgendwas in den Tiefen von Pulseaudio manipulieren kann? Vielleicht eine Basislautstärke oder sowas?
<moveax> probiere mal pavucontrol
<moveax> das ist dem windows soundmixer recht ähnlich
<NTQ> moveax: Ja, damit kann ich über 100% drehen, aber das würde ich gerne vermeiden ständig manuell zu machen. Mit den Volume-Up/Down-Tasten kommt man nur bis 100%.
<moveax> ah, jetzt verstehe ich
<moveax> hm, da bin ich erstmal auch überfragt
<multistorm> gibt es für Ubuntu eigentlich auch ein Tool für Logfiles mit GUI, ich weiss das es tail gibt um logs auf der Konsole zu verfolgen, unter windows Nutze ich immer BaerTail da konnte man die Lines mit Filter auch einfärben und mehrere log ins Tabs öffnen, könnt ihr da eine empfehlung aussprechen?
<k1l> !logdateien
<le_bot> Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<deem> dieses "Systemprotokol" von gnome scheint es in 17.10 nichtmehr zu geben. Auch das Paket gnome-utils ist nicht mehr vorhanden, aber dafür gibt es gnome-system-log. sollte vielleicht mal jemand mit account im uu wiki anpassen ;)
<deem> nicht mehr*
<IchGucksLive> Guten abend hier ien screenshot vom ordner ich möchte das module wch.ko installieren mit root modeprobe
<IchGucksLive> https://prnt.sc/hjimgf
<le_bot> Title: Screenshot by Lightshot (at prnt.sc)
<IchGucksLive> muss das noch andere rechte bekommen FATAL error module wch.ko not found
<Frickelpit> vermutlich willst du eher das Makefile benutzen aber evtl. wäre es sinnvoller zu verraten, was dein eigentliches Problem ist.
<IchGucksLive> ok 
<k1l> linux headers 3.4? das war aber kein ubuntu dann
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-06
<rentier> Servus, Firefox zeigt in letzter Zeit verstärkt Anhänge an eingehenden Emails nicht an, hat hier noch jemand das Problem, ist das bekannt?
<rentier> Ich dachte zuerst, die Anhänge kämen beim POP3-Abruf gar nicht erst mit, habe jetzt aber festgestellt, dass sie tatsächlich da sind - man sieht sie, wenn man die Mail weiterleitet!
<jokrebel> Du meinst Thunderbird?
<rentier> jokrebel, ja natürlich
<rentier> verdammt
<jokrebel> die Anhänge in Thunderbird werden doch meist gar nicht direkt dort angezeigt sondern können "geöffnet/gespeichert" werden rentier 
<jokrebel> um was für Anhänge handelt es sich
<rentier> jokrebel, die Anhänge wurden bei mir bisher IMMER angezeigt (nicht eingebunden, sondern als Icon plus Dateiname in einer Leiste unten im Mail-Fenster)
<rentier> jokrebel, bei den aktuellen Fällen eine Excel-Tabelle xlsx  und zwei Word-Dokumente docx
<rentier> die Mails haben in der Mail-Liste außerdem auch keine nicht diese Büroklammer
<rentier> aber Mails von letzter Woche mit angehängten pdfs haben das alles noch kein Problem
<rentier> aber es ist auch vorher schon mal aufgetreten ich dachte bis heute es liegt am Email-Provider (web.de)
<jokrebel> Dass das nur mit neueren Microsoft Anhängen so ist?
<koten> hallo,kennt sich jemand mit evolutionmail aus? immer wenn ich eine email beantworte und auf antwort klicke springt der cursor links neben den header vom sender,anstatt oben über die eingegangene mail
<rentier> jokrebel, kann ich nicht beschwören
<jokrebel> rentier: Möglicherweise kann Linux/Ubuntu/Thunderbird einfach nur (noch) nicht mit einer recht neuen (proprietären) Windowsdatei umgehen
<jokrebel> sollte man mal genauer anschaun
<rentier> jokrebel, ich krieg dauernd alte und neue Windows Dateien ohne Probleme.
<jokrebel> ...und ggf. _ganz_ neue halt eben nicht
<jokrebel> frag einfach beim Sender nach, mit welcher Programmversion die Datei erstellt wurde. LibreOffice kann bei weitem noch nicht alle neuesten MicrosoftOffice Dateien öffnen
<jokrebel> rentier: Vielleicht kannst Du ja dann den Sender auch bitten, es Dir als PDF zu schicken. Word/Excel-Dateien ist halt kein Standard und weil nicht opensouce auch nicht so einfach zu öffnen
<sdx23> rentier: exakte Version? apt-cache policy thunderbird
<rentier> jokrebel, Libreoffice hat mit diesem Problem nichts zu tun. Ich käme nie auf die Idee, so was damit bearbeiten zu wollen 
<jokrebel> thunderbird bemüht doch immer andere Programme um Anhänge zu öffnen. Das passiert eher nie direkt im Thunderbird
<rentier> sdx23, 52.5.0, dieses apot ding weiß ich nicht
<rentier> jokrebel, keineswegs
<jokrebel> dann hast Du nen anderen Thunderbird als ich
<sdx23> rentier: könnte dies hier sein https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1162970
<le_bot> Title: attachments disappeared after update on Thursday, ‎June ‎01, ‎2017, ‏‎8:55:41 AM | Thunderbird Support Forum | Mozilla Support (at support.mozilla.org)
<rentier> jokrebel, hat deine Maus eine rechte Taste? Da kommt so ein Kointextmenü
<rentier> jokrebel, nur um da hinzukommen, muss ich halt die Icons sehen
<jokrebel> also ich hab da immer nur die Auswahl zwischen "öffnen mit..." und "speichern"
<jokrebel> und das "öffnet mit" reicht es an das entsprechend auszuwählende Programm weiter
<MalcomRay> Ich habe mir Teamspeak nach Anleitung von Ubuntuusers.de installiert. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar soweit. Das Problem ist, das ich es nicht hinbekomme einen Desktopsymbol zu erstellen, bzw ein Teamspeak startsymbol. Könnte mir da jemand helfen? Wäre sehr nett
<sdx23> MalcomRay: kennst du https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/ ?
<le_bot> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MalcomRay> sdx23, Ja, ich habe mich versucht da etwas rein zu fuchsen. Und ich bin auch der Ansicht das ich den Pfad u.ä richtig angegeben habe. Trotzdem klappt das nicht so ganz
<sdx23> MalcomRay: auf welche Art funktioniert es nicht?
<MalcomRay> sdx23 So wie ich es verstanden habe, soll ich eine Textdatei erstellen mit den genannten Inhalten, diese als [beispielsweise] Teamspeak.desktop abspeichern unter .local/share/applications/ ! Nun sollte ich eine Verknüpfung finden wenn ich die Windowstaste drücke und dort Teamspeak eintippe
<MalcomRay> Und dies ist nicht der Fall
<MalcomRay> Ich finde den Ordner, die Setup Datei, aber nicht die Verknüpfung.
<sdx23> hast du sie ausführbar gemacht?
<MalcomRay> Wenn du meinst: Rechtemaustaste -> Eigenschaften -> Zugriffsrechte -> Haken bei "Datei als Programm ausführen" , dann ja
<MalcomRay> Auch wenn ich diese Datei mit Doppelklick anklicke, kommt eine Fehlermeldung mit "Beim Starten der Anwendung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"
<tomreyn> dann zeig am besten mal den inhalt der datei
<tomreyn> !paste | MalcomRay 
<sdx23> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
 * tomreyn dankt
<sdx23> tomreyn: iirc geht | oder auch > bei dem Bot leider nicht.
<tomreyn> sdx23: ah okay, gibts denn ne liste mit den factoids die er hat?
<sdx23> tomreyn: ist veraltet. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach sehen.
<sdx23> tomreyn: listkeys #ubuntu-de past
<sdx23> nimmt er im Query und spuckt alles aus was "past" enhält.
<MalcomRay> sdx23, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26128096/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> sdx23: wenn man sich vorher bei ihm registriert hat nehm ich mal an. weil: sonst keine rechte dazu.
<sdx23> MalcomRay: sieht soweit in Ordnung aus. Du kannst testweise das terminal=true setzen und ansehen, was darin steht.
<MalcomRay> sdx23: Du meinst ich setze terminal=true und schaue ob ich dann die Verknüpfung finde?
<sdx23> MalcomRay: nein, was dann passiert nach dem Doppelklick. Warum es nicht gefunden wird, kann ich nicht sagen.
<MalcomRay> sdx23, kommt eine Fehlermeldung mit "Beim Starten der Anwendung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"
<sdx23> funktioniert es, wenn du es in einem Terminal mit dem unter exec angegebenen Skript startest? Ggf. muss er im korrekten Verzeichnis sein.
<MalcomRay> Was genau im korrekten Verzeichnis ? Die "Teamspeak.desktop" im teamspeak Ordner selbst? Wenn ich die runscript ausführe im Terminal, funktioniert das Programm und es startet
<sdx23> je nachdem wie das shell Skript gestrickt ist, muss man im gliechen Verzeichnis sein, wenn man es startet. Scheint hier nicht der Fall zu sein. Was das Problem ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.
<MalcomRay> Danke dir trotzdem !
<dexic> Guten Abend zusammen! Ich habe eine ganz frische Installation auf einem Server und da meckert Ubuntu nach apt-get update und apt-get upgrade. Siehe http://paste.ubuntu.com/26128340/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> sudo su ist ganz schlecht. welches youtube video du da auch immer folgst, mach das zu
<dexic> k1l: Ich folge einer Installationsanleitung von 2013. Mir geht es darum, warum Grub zickt - und das bei einer sauberen Installation. Liegt es am Software-RAID, welches vom BIOS aus eingerichtet wurde?
<dexic> Ich glaube, dass das meine ganzen Probleme verursacht, welche später kommen.
<k1l> wenn du wirklich auf ubuntu eine root shell brauchst (nicht um cool zu sein, sondern aus mehr gründen) dann nimmt man sudo -i
<dexic> k1l: k1l Danke!
<k1l> dexic: klopp das howto in die tonne. howtos mit sudo su sind einfach nur ein armutszeugnis
<dexic> So, aber jetzt zurück zu meinem Problem, das ich tatsächlich habe.
<k1l> das problem steht in der ausgabe: "grub-probe: Fehler: Laufwerk »mduuid/883e671834805dd29a30b03c7686e245,2« wurde nicht gefunden.."
<dexic> Das Problem ist, dass das so ziemlich die einzige Anleitung ist, die Orgamax auf Linux bringt.
<dexic> k1l: So weit bin ich. Das Laufwerk sollte eine RAID-Verknüpfung sein. Die ID passt auch - bis auf die : und dem zusätzlichen ",2" mit der ID aus mdadm überein
<dexic> Ich habe hier zwei Platten mit SW-RAID1, das ich über das UEFI aktiviert habe.
<dexic> So, und grub findet wohl hier seinen Einstieg nicht.
<k1l> mach mal ein "blkid |nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url hier
<dexic> http://termbin.com/itfc
<k1l> hmm, kenn mich mir dem software raid schmuh nicht wirklich aus
<dexic> Ich auch nicht. Wonach riecht es auf den ersten Blick?
<k1l> nach software raid schmuh :/
<dexic> Muss ich tatsächlich beim Thema Software Raid graben?
<dexic> Gut, dann habe ich einen bestätigten Anhaltspunkt, in welchem Bereich ich graben muss. 
<k1l> die platten und das system laufen aber stabil? weil das scheint eines der ersten anzeichen bei software raid zu sien, wenn mainboard oder die platten mucken
<k1l> so z.b. https://askubuntu.com/questions/904678/update-grub-on-mdadm-raid-1
<le_bot> Title: grub2 - Update grub on mdadm RAID 1 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dexic> Läuft stabil, aber ich kann halt nix machen, um die upgrades durchzuführen.
<dexic> BIn auch auf das hier gestoßen: http://blog.is-a-geek.org/software-raid1-nachtraglich-fur-datenplatten-auf-ubuntu-einrichten
<le_bot> Title: Software RAID1 nachträglich für Datenplatten auf Ubuntu einrichten « chalblog (at blog.is-a-geek.org)
<k1l> software raid ist eigentlich überholt
<_moep_> und dann kackt dir der raidcontroller ab und alle deine daten sind weg
<k1l> hast du das da jetzt nachträglich umgestellt? oder war das schon so beim install?
<dexic> k1l: Ich habe das System mit GParted partitioniert und dann Ubuntu 16.04.3 installiert. GParted hat gemeckert über die letzten Sektoren, die vom UEFI-Software-RAID frei gehalten wurden, damit man auch andere Platten mit ähnlicher Kapazität einbinden kann. Und nach der ganz normalen Installation (mit Samba und OpenSSH) habe ich apt-get update und upgrade gemacht. Dann trat die Fehlermeldung auf.
<dexic> k1l: Ich denke, ich werde im UEFI das RAID1 abschalten, die Platten platt machen, das System ohne RAID auf eine Platte installieren und später die Datenpartitionen mit mdadm auf die zweite Platte spiegeln.
<dexic> Die Installation selbt werde ich als Image mit Clonezilla sichern.
<dexic> So kann man bei einem Crash mit einer Reserveplatte im Schrank schnell einen Swap machen, das System vom Image installieren und die Dateien von der zweiten Platte einspielen.
<dexic> Wie klingt mein Gedankengang?
<dexic> Boah - schon wieder so spät... *grrr* Ich sitze an der Scheißkiste schon seit viel zu langer Zeit...
<dexic> k1l: Ich haue ab ins Bett. Ich zieh das jetzt so durch, wie ich denke. Mal schauen, was sich verbessert oder auch nicht. ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-07
<Vollzornbrot> guten morgen zusammen
<Vollzornbrot> ich habe ein problemchen mit ubuntu und iptables, wenn ich iptables -A INPUT DROP (output und forward auch) setze und dann SSH explizit erlaube funktioniert das nicht, ohne rückmeldung
<Vollzornbrot> https://nopaste.xyz/?9b64a64584164620#8iKzrhSUeQWY4AtZz8FDz4sDhkIYr30w9lfGE/oPxCY=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<Frickelpit> Vollzornbrot: pack mal nich RELATED,ESTABLISHED dazu fürs ACCEPT
<Frickelpit> *noch
<Vollzornbrot> ok
<Vollzornbrot> ne ssh von aussen ist wieder tot
<koegs> Vollzornbrot: wenn das alle regeln sind, dann gehen die antworten nach draussen nicht
<Vollzornbrot> ne von aussen auf den laptop
<Frickelpit> OUTPUT auf DROP ist auch eher unnötig
<Vollzornbrot> also ich will von einam anderen PC auf den laptop mit den regeln arbeiten
<Frickelpit> da geht nix raus
<Vollzornbrot> Frickelpit: steht so in der CIS
<koegs> in der was?
<Vollzornbrot> https://www.cisecurity.org/benchmark/ubuntu_linux/
<le_bot> Title: CIS Ubuntu Linux Benchmarks (at www.cisecurity.org)
<Frickelpit> Vollzornbrot: Problem ist, du erlaubst eingehend SSH aber gibst dem Server nicht die Möglichkeit die Verbindung nach aussen zu bestätigen
<Vollzornbrot> Frickelpit: welche regel muss ich dann noch dazu machen?
<Frickelpit> Ich würd OUTPUT komplett auf ACCEPT stellen
<Vollzornbrot> Frickelpit: darf ich nicht
<Vollzornbrot> ich brauch hier explizit eine regel
<Frickelpit> seh da keinen großen Sicherheitsgewinn, wenn man anfängt und sämtliche services speziell für ausgehend erlaubt
<Frickelpit> Vollzornbrot: Dann musst du deine SSH Regel für die OUTPUT Chain anpassen
<Vollzornbrot> Frickelpit: ich auch nicht, aber es ist die anforderung eines kunden :/
<koegs> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/iptables-essentials-common-firewall-rules-and-commands
<Vollzornbrot> Frickelpit: okay
<le_bot> Title: Iptables Essentials: Common Firewall Rules and Commands | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<koegs> siehe Service: SSH
<Frickelpit> also anstatt -A INPUT halt -A OUTPUT
<Frickelpit> Vollzornbrot: persönlich nutz ich http://ferm.foo-projects.org/ dafür
<le_bot> Title: ferm - for Easy Rule Making (at ferm.foo-projects.org)
<koegs> was auch immer der server noch können soll, wenn nur ssh erlaubt ist
<Vollzornbrot> danke
<Vollzornbrot> koegs: das sind messrechner
<kirsten> Hi, seitdem ich von 14.04 auf 16.04 aktualisiert habe, braucht mein Laptop 125 sekrunden anstatt vorher 25 sekunden. Ist das normal oder ist da etwas schief gelaufen??
<taunix>  da würd ich mir keinen kopp machen
<kirsten> naja, ich würde natürlich gerne wieder auf unter 30 sec kommen :(
<LetoThe2nd> bei was? beim kaffeemachen?
<kirsten> beim Hochfahren
<kirsten> sorry
<taunix> vieleicht ist was schief gelaufen, aber sie werdens richten
<kirsten> ah, ja
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: guckst du: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart/
<le_bot> Title: BootChart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> bzw https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/systemd-analyze/
<le_bot> Title: systemd-analyze › systemd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> da mal bohren wo die zeit hin verschwindet.
<kirsten> super, danke!
 * Frickelpit tippt auf NetworkManager
<kirsten> wir werden sehen ;)
<Kittchen> qq'5üxlj8
<Kittchen> a
<kirsten> hi, ich bekomme bei der Installation von bootchart folgenden Fehler: grub-install: Fehler: Kann EFI Verzeichnis nicht finden. dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes shim-signed (--configure):  Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:  shim-signed
<kirsten> habt ihr eine Idee, was man jetzt machen muss?
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: halt dich lieber an systemd-analyze... wie auch in den ersten 5 zeilen des bootchart-artikels gesagt wird.
<kirsten> ah, ok
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: allgemein heisser tipp: 1) lesen 2) denken 3) machen. andere reihenfolgen der tätigkeiten haben sich im grossen und ganzen nicht bewährt.
<doev> Hallo. Ich habe hier ein dämliches Tool, das verlangt: "dtool arg1 arg2 <passwort>" .... Da gibt es doch sicher eine Möglichkeit mit einem Passwortpromt zuarbeiten, das das dann als Parameter eifügt, oder?
<deem> doev: echo -n "Enter password: "; read password; dtool arg1 arg2 $password
<sdx23> doev: nein. Es steht immer in der Prozessliste, wenn das Tool keine andere Möglichkeit bietet.
<doev> deem, dann landet das PW in der History
<doev> sdx23, das mit der Prozessliste habe ich gelesen.
<doev> das Tool arbeitet aber immer nur kurz
<doev> falls nicht anders, dachte ich mir: ein Bash Script liest das Passwort in eine Variable und startet das Tool damit.
<deem> doev: wieso sollte das so in der history landen?
<doev> deem, dort landet doch alles was ichh als commando eingebe.
<deem> und wo genau steht da dein passwort?
<doev> deem, sorry :)
<doev> verlesen
<jokrebel> vermutlich war gemeint, wenn man im Terminal das Passwort eintippt und Enter drückt (obwohl gar keine Passwortaufforderung da war) dann landet es in der .bash_history
 * jokrebel muss deswegen selbt ab und an die history editieren ;-)
<deem> wenn man es mit "read" einliest steht es nicht in der history
<deem> aber sdx23 hat natürlich recht. in der prozessliste steht's trotzdem drin
<doev> deem, war genau was ich gesucht habe. mit read gehts in eine Variable und die wird als parameter benutzt. die History bleibt sauber. Die PS leider nicht.
<k1l> mit leerzeichen vor dem befehl landet es nicht in der bash history bei der eingabe
<frostschutz> ...wenn ignorehist entsprechend gesetzt ist
<frostschutz> histignore
<frostschutz> oder histcontrol ignoreboth... egal ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-08
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich bin 14.04. User und nutzte VirtualBox 4.3.36_Ubuntu r105129 für Win.10 Pro Version 1709 Unter Ubuntu habe ich: https://htmlopen.de/software_guides/Haushaltsbuch_erstellen_mit_LibreOffice_Calc4/ <-Das auch in dem Programm wie es im URL steht erstellt und im Format ods gespeichert. Unter welchem Format muss ich es unter Win.10 Pro Microsoft Office Home and Business 2010 Excel speicher damit es genau so tut wie unter Ubuntu?
<le_bot> Title: Haushaltsbuch erstellen mit LibreOffice Calc 4 (at htmlopen.de)
<ZaraFrax> Erstell doch einfach mal ein Tabellendokument mit besagten Programmen und schau unter welchem Format das gespeichert wird.
<DerProfessor> ZaraFrax: Wie bitte? Also soll ich das Haussalzbuch 2017.ods unter Win. oenffnen und dann einfach speichern?
<DerProfessor> ZaraFrax: Also Du meinst sicherlich unter Win. erstellen da unter Win. wenn ich das Buch oeffne und speichern moechte er is um selben Format speichern moechte!? Ich versuch es mal was zu erstellen 
<ShiroNeko> hi, kann mir eventuell jemand sagen ob es möglich ist auch platten an einem 3ware controller über hddtemp anzeigen zu lassen?
<ShiroNeko> soweit ich weiss fragt hddtemp die daten ja auch nur via smart ab und smartctl kann auch 3ware abfragen
<ShiroNeko> smartctl -d 3ware,0 /dev/twa ...
<DerProfessor> Re ich musste der Rechner Aus und wieder Einschalten! Ich hab mir denn URL den ich auch gepostet hat angeguckt und beim scrollen hat er sich mal wieder auf gehangen :( Das passiert oeffter wenn Win. was am machen ist und ich noch was in Ubuntu mache! Aber diesmal war nur Excel offen sonst nicht. Also hab ich mit ClamTk 4.45 eine Virenpruefung gemacht und 12 Viren (Hauptsaechlich Trojaner) in meinem Persönlichem Ordner in Firefox gefunden u
<DerProfessor> nd geloescht! Frage 1 gibt es da ein Firewall Antyviren Programm was besser ist als ClamTk und die Firewall von Ubuntu? 2 Soll ich auch Unter Win. eine Viren Pruefung machen?
<DerProfessor> sry fuer das komisch Deutsch ich weiß auch nicht warum ich da so komisch geschrieben hab! vielleicht weil ich krank geschrieben bin!!!
<koegs> DerProfessor: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sophos_Anti-Virus_f%C3%BCr_Linux/
<le_bot> Title: Sophos Anti-Virus für Linux › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> aber besser den eigenen Verstand nutzen und nicht jeden mist runterladen
<DerProfessor> koegs: Bei der Anmeldung zu dem Programm ueber Deinen URL muss man sich anmelden und man muss ein Unternehmen angeben! Ich habe aber keins!?
<koegs> dann gib einfach "privat" an
<koegs> also irgendwas eingeben, geht halt nicht anders
<DerProfessor> koegs: Der will das Programm mit dem Archivverwalter oeffnen!? Sollte der das nicht mit dem Software Center machen?
<koegs> DerProfessor: folge doch bitte der anleitung
<DerProfessor> koegs: in welchem Format enpacke ich das denn am besten?
<DaVu> DerProfessor: redest du von dem Sophos?
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Ja
<_moep_> DerProfessor: das steht doch da
<_moep_> lies die anleitung
<DaVu> Dann sind es doch nach dem Download nur 2 Zeilen, die du ausführen musst. Die erste Zeile entpackt es und dann hast du das install skript und die 2. Zeile sagt, wie du das skript starten musst
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Ach so OK thx 
<DaVu> wie aber schon mehrfach gesagt, steht alles in dem Wiki. einfach nochmal lesen, wenn du es nicht verstanden hast
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Und wo hin entpacken?
<DaVu> egal
<DaVu> die Datei sollte im "Download" Ordner liegen
<DaVu> es kommt dabei nur eine einzige Datei raus
<DaVu> die kannst du nach dem Ausführen auch wieder löschen
<DaVu> also nach dem "sudo...."-Befehl
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Da steht was von Root-Rechten <-Ich bin aber nicht als Admin eingeloggt?
<DaVu> daher gibt es ja "sudo"
<DaVu> sudo = superuser do
<DaVu> superuser = root rechte
<DaVu> DerProfessor: Ubuntu braucht keinen "root/admin" user. Da unterscheidet sich Ubuntu von anderen Distributionen. 
<DaVu> Ich habe aber weiter oben gelogen. Anscheinend kommt nach dem entpacken ein einzlner Ordner raus, der dann nur das Installskript beinhaltet
<DaVu> wohin du das aber entpackst ist ziemlich schnuppe
<DerProfessor> sudo sophos-av/install.sh  <-Wusste ich doch das icdh als Admin eingeloggt sein muss! Muss ich die Datei in einen Admin Ordern ziehen?
<DaVu> kann es aber sein, dass du gar nicht weißt, was du über die Kommandozeile machen musst?
<DerProfessor> Ups
<DaVu> Du musst NICHT als Admin eingeloggt sein
<DaVu> Das ist falsch
<DerProfessor> martin ist nicht in der sudoers-Datei. Dieser Vorfall wird gemeldet. <.Das meinte ich
<DaVu> ah....dann hast du daran rumgespielt
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Hehe ne nicht das ich wuesste 
<koegs> DerProfessor: ist der User mit dem du gerade unterwegs bist gar kein sudo-user (also admin) auf der kiste?
<DaVu> Wieviele User gibt es denn auf der Kiste?
<DerProfessor> koegs: Ja hab ich doch eben gesagt 
<koegs> warum macht man das so?
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> das ist eine gute Frage
<DerProfessor> DaVu: 3 und einer ist Admin 
<koegs> und wieso bist du kein admin?
<DaVu> Dann trägst du entweder den aktuellen User in die sudoers ein oder du wechselst den Benutzer
<DaVu> Wenn du Programme installieren möchtest, solltest du auch die Berechtigungen dazu haben
<DaVu> Installation geht halt nur mit entsprechenden Rechten
<DerProfessor> koegs: Weil ich DaVu Schon gefragt hab ob ich Admin sein muss und Er/Sie meinete dafuer ist sudo da
<DaVu> das ist auch normalerweise so. 
<koegs> DerProfessor: die Frage ist eher warum der User, den du gerade benutzt, nicht auch Admin ist?
<DaVu> dass du das geändert hast, bzw. der User nicht in der sudoers steht, kann ja niemand wissen
<jokrebel> oohOOh
<DerProfessor> koegs: Aus Sicherheitsgruenden 
<jokrebel> macht da grad jemand sein Ubuntu karpott?
<DaVu> ist aber im endeffekt auch egal...wechsel den Benutzer und gut ist
<koegs> DerProfessor: welchen Sicherheitsgründen?
<DerProfessor> Also muss ich die enpackte Datei nicht verschieben? Also mich nur als Admin einloggen?
<DerProfessor> koegs: Damit die Viren die ich eben hatte keine Admin Rechte bekommen 
<koegs> bekommen sie auch nicht, dafür ist sudo da
<DaVu> hehe
<koegs> aber gut, merke dir wo die datei liegt, melde dich als admin an und folge dann weiter den anweisungen
<DerProfessor> koegs: Ach so OK wusste ich nicht, ich bin das noch von frueher mit Win. so gewoehnt 
<DaVu> Ubuntu != windows
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Nein Aber ich bin nur ein normaler User ich kann nicht programmieren oder so was von daher kenne ich mich damit nicht so aus 
<DaVu> Du musst auch nicht programmieren können und wir verurteilen auch Unwissenheit nicht ;)
<DaVu> also nicht falsch verstehen. 
<DaVu> Aber du kannst es dir merken ;)
<DaVu> und beim nächsten Mal weißt du es besser. Immer wenn ein Befehl ein "sudo" davor vorraussetzt kommt es zu einer Passwortabfrage
<DaVu> wer das Passwort nicht kennt, kommt nicht weiter
<DaVu> Das Passwort steht in der shadows-Datei und liegt dort verschlüsselt vor
<DaVu> um den Inhalt der Datei anzusehen musst du schon das Passwort kennen
<DaVu> da du dir den Inhalt der Datei ohne das Passwort zu kennen nicht anzeigen lassen kannst
<DerProfessor_> Re ich bin jetzt als Admin drin http://paste.ubuntu.com/26140076/ <-Das kommt, es klappt nicht KA ob ich Wirklich was kaputt gemacht hab, ich hab die Datei weil es nicht geklappt hat nochmal von den anderen Benutzter in denn Download Ordner einpackt und es klappt trotzdem nicht 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> DerProfessor_: liegt die Datei überhaupt dort wo du gerade bist
<DerProfessor_> Ach so die Punkte hab ich rein gemacht da der Admin Benutzter meinen Vor und Zunamen hat b.z.w. ich heißt wie mein ganzer Name 
<koegs> und für die zukunft nicht einfach den nächste befehl ausführen, wenn der vorherige nicht geklappt hat
<koegs> DerProfessor_: du musst erst in das Verzeichnis wechseln wo die Datei liegt...
<DerProfessor_> koegs, Ja im Download Ordner mom ich guck noch  mal sicherheitshalber rein 
<koegs> in dem pastebin bist du aber im Home-Ordner vom Admin-User, aber nicht im Download Ordner des anderen Users...
<DerProfessor_> koegs, OK was muss ich denn bitte eingeben?
<koegs> du weisst wie man im Terminal Ordner wechselt?
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cd/
<le_bot> Title: cd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DerProfessor_> koegs, Also ich verstehe das zum Teil weiß aber leider immer noch nicht wie ich nach home/martin.../Downloads <-Komme?
<DaVu> cd ~/Downloads
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> das kopieren und einfügen
<DaVu> ~ = dein Home verzeichnis
<koegs> aber er ist ja nicht mehr Martin :)
<DerProfessor_> DaVu, lol ich haette jetzt nicht gedacht das man so wenig eingeben muss 
<DaVu> ist egal
<DaVu> ~ = /home/<username>
<DaVu> ah....ich verstehe
<koegs> schon klar, aber er ist doch jetzt der admin user und nicht mehr der download-user :)
<koegs> aber wir werden sehen
<DaVu> jajaja
<DaVu> alles gut
<DaVu> Ich hatte vergessen, dass er unter einem anderen User den Download gemacht hat
<DaVu> also: cd /home/Martin/Downloads
<DaVu> solange "Martin" richtig ist
<DaVu> koegs: du hattest völlig recht. Sorry ;)
<jokrebel> und da dann mit rootrechten dieses ominöse .sh ausführen? Nun ja...
<DerProfessor_> Bohr danke Leute ich hat geklappt dooferweiße muss ich sein dem ich das PW eingegeben hab auf Klo und es hat danch etwas gedauert also bis gleich 
<DaVu> jokrebel: grundlegend sollte das egal sein. Das wäre ja auch der Fall gewesen, wenn der vorangegangene User in der sudoers gestanden hätte
<DaVu> So wird es nur von einem anderen Speicherort ausgeführt
<koegs> jokrebel: was willst du damit sagen? man kriegt nun mal keinen "brauchbaren" Virenscanner im Ubuntu Repository
<DerProfessor_> DaVu, und koegs: Kann ich jetzt ganz normal die Befehle eingeben oder muss ich noch was machen?
<DerProfessor_> Test?
<DerProfessor_> Ah jetzt ist die Zeit in xChat da
<DerProfessor_> Oder sonst wer? 
<mrt_> Irgendwo - leider weiß ich nicht wo - ist scheinbar meine Konfiguration klotten... WEnn ich eine index.php aufrufe, bekomme ich eine blanke Seite beim Aufruf von phpmyadmin kommt "The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration." Ist aber installiert und das Kommentar aus der php.ini ist auch raus genommen.
<ghostcube> mrt_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/772397/mbstring-is-missing-for-phpmyadmin-in-ubuntu-16-04/772505
<le_bot> Title: php - mbstring is missing for phpmyadmin in ubuntu 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mrt_> ghostcube das habe ich schon probiert. Ist alles in neuster Version. Ich vermute gerade den Fehler in der httpd.conf weil ich sowohl Version 7.0 als auch 7.1 habe und phpinfo mir 7.0 ausspuckt und php -v 7.1
<mrt_> offensichtlich benutzt der apache die falsche php version
<mrt_> danke erstmal
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-09
<ghostmag> Hellow, liebe Leute. Hat jemand einen .pdf-Reader, der eine Option zum Drucken kennt, die 2 Seiten auf eine packt?
<wunder> moin 
<jokrebel> hi
<ghostcube> um die zeit?
<ghostcube> tgt war cool
<ghostcube> ach verdammt...
<dexic> Hallo zusammen! Kann mir jemand Support geben zum Thema Windows7-Rechner kann Port nicht "sehen"? Es geht um die Software OrgaMAX. Ich habe das Wissen aus mehreren Einträgen im Internet kondensiert und mir daraus den Installationsweg hergeleitet. Die Firebird-Datenbank läuft und "hört" auf 5143. Samba läuft, der Dateizugriff funktioniert. Nur: Die Software auf dem Windows7-Rechner will die Verbindung 
<dexic> zum Server nicht herstellen und fragt explizit, ob eine Firewall den Zugang blockieren würde. Ping auf die IP funktioniert, telnet IP 5143 funktioniert nicht, obwohl der Firebird Daemon auf 5143 hört. sudo netstat -tulpn | grep 5143 bestätigt dies. Wo kann ich ansetzen?
<dexic> nmap -sT 192.168.1.1
<dexic> nmap -sT auf die IP bringt den Port 5143 nicht. Also wo liegt der Fehler?
<ghostcube> 2 möglichkeiten firwall auf dem win7 rechner
<ghostcube> firewall aufm server
<dexic> ghostcube: der fbserver hört auf 127.0.0.1:5143
<dexic> Nicht auf 0.0.0.0:5143, wie das sein sollte.
<dexic> Wie passe ich das an?
<dexic> Ich habe keine Firewall auf Ubuntu installiert. Ich wollte das erst zum Laufen bringen.
<dexic> ufw ist deaktiviert.
<dexic> Würde diese Anleitung funktionieren? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23336230/firebird-classic-server-on-ubuntu-13-10-listen-to-remote-connections#28607688
<le_bot> Title: firebird2.5 - Firebird Classic server on Ubuntu 13.10 listen to remote connections - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<dexic> Oder ist 13.10 zu "alt" und "outdated"?
<dexic> ghostcube: Ich hab's auf 0.0.0.0 angepasst über die config. Danke für's Zuhören. :-D
<dexic> dann noch ein dpkg reconfigure und dieser Schritt geht jetzt.
<dexic> ghostcube: nmap -sT 192.168.2.10 bringt immer noch keinen offenen Port 5143, dabei habe ich gehofft...
<dexic> ghostcube: Die Ausgabe von sudo ufw status ist Status: Inaktiv.
<dexic> Wie kann es also eine Firewall sein?
<dexic> Ich habe ja keine installiert und Ubuntu installiert und aktiviert sie nicht von selbst, richtig?
<dexic> ghostcube: Es sind keine iptables definiert, also ist in der Hinsicht nichts aktiv. 
<nagetier> dexic: 13.10 ist definitiv "out", Sicherheitsupdates fließen dort nicht mehr ein, der Support dazu wurde beendet.
<nagetier> Auf solch einem alten System würde ich mir die Mühe nicht mehr machen
<ghostcube> nagetier: die anleitung is fürn 13.x
<ghostcube> nich sein system..
<nagetier> ahsö
 * nagetier war auch schon am zweifeln
<ghostcube> dexic, ich hab 1. keine ahnung von dieser datenbank da
<ghostcube> 2. wird die installation auf linux nich sauber unterstützt
<ghostcube> 3. is das irgend ein problem in deinem netzwerk
<ghostcube> und ohne den ganzen aufbau installationskram zu kennen kann ich dir da nicht helfen
<nagetier> Wo kann denn nochmal in Xfce für Thunar das Bestätigen vom Verschieben von Dateien in den Papierkorb eingestellt werden? Finde es einfach nicht.
<nagetier> Hat sich erledigt, danke.
<NTQ> Hi. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diese Library für 32 Bit kompilieren kann? https://github.com/KoKuToru/koku-xinput-wine Die Anleitung dort hilft mir nicht besonders gut weiter. 64 Bit klappte nachdem ich das hier gemacht habe: https://github.com/KoKuToru/koku-xinput-wine/issues/28
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - KoKuToru/koku-xinput-wine: Adds xinput support to wine, without changing the source of wine. (at github.com)
<NTQ> Das Problem ist hauptsächlich die Installation der 32-Bit Libraries von sdl2, vermute ich. Wenn ich diese versuche zu installieren, dann will er mir sehr viel anderen Kram deinstallieren, den ich aber gerne behalten würde. Wie geht man das normalerweise an?
<dadrc> bist du auf einem 64-bit-ubuntu?
<dadrc> klingt jedenfalls so, als würde dir multilib-krams fehlen
<NTQ> dadrc: Ich hab gcc-multilib und g++-multilib installiert. Vorher konnte ich nicht mal die 64- Bit-Library kompilieren. Und ja, ich bin auf einem 64-Bit-Ubuntu (17.04)
<passt> gibt es die möglichkeit unter ubuntu die lautstärke je firefox tab zu regeln?
<k1l> ja:stummschalten oder nicht :)
<jokrebel> passt: Du hörst mehrere Streams in Firefox gleichzeitig und willst da die Lautstärken dann auch noch je Tab anpassen?
<passt> ja, so komisch es ist
<dadrc> NTQ, zeig mal die Ausgabe von apt, wenn du versuchst, die entsprechenden Libs zu installieren
<jokrebel> passt: Da wirst Du vermutlich die Firefox Entwickler bitten müssen, entweder a) einen eigenen Mixer einzubauen oder b) pro Tab eine eigene Verbindung zum Audioplayer des OS zu etablieren. Beides könnte sich durchaus als schwierig gestalten
<NTQ> dadrc: einen moment
<passt> ok, habe ich verstanden
<NTQ> dadrc: Zuerst versuche ich libsdl2-dev:i386 zu installieren, dann sehe ich die Abhängigkeiten, die er verlangt und gebe die nochmal extra an. Dann will er tausende Dinge installieren und ein paar deinstallieren: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423711/
<le_bot> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> NTQ, das sieht normal aus, leider kann man nicht ohne weiteres die -dev-versionen von 32 und 64 bit installieren
<dadrc> NTQ, steht auch extra bei dem Typen auf github: https://github.com/KoKuToru/koku-xinput-wine/issues/19
<le_bot> Title: Issue attempting to compile on Ubuntu 16.04 · Issue #19 · KoKuToru/koku-xinput-wine · GitHub (at github.com)
<NTQ> dadrc: Mal etwas Hintergrund: Ich hab Cuphead über Wine installiert und möchte natürlich Controller nutzen. Da sich mit der 64-Lib nichts ändert, wollte ich eben mal die 32-Bit-Lib probieren, aber das scheint mir sehr kompliziert zu sein. GLaubst du das ändert überhaupt etwas?
<dadrc> keine ahnung, ob cuphead 32- oder 64 bit ist
<dadrc> sollte google wissen
<dadrc> wenn es 32 bit ist, stehen die chancen gut
<NTQ> Kann mir wine das einzeigen, wenn ich nur die EXE hab? Ich schau mal
<NTQ> Okay, ich hätte gar nicht fragen müssen: Cuphead.exe: PE32 executable (GUI) Intel 80386, for MS Windows
<NTQ> Also wohl 32 bit
<NTQ> Dann versuche ich es mal noch mit de i386-libraries
<NTQ> dadrc: Oh Gott es geht :-D
<NTQ> brb
<_moep_> NTQ: file bla.exe sagt dir das auch
<NTQ> _moep_: Das hab ich benutzt
<_moep_> ah :D
<dadrc> NTQ, na dann viel Spaß beim Zocken =)
<NTQ> dadrc: danke. läuft 1a
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-10
<jimsio> hi, ich will die aktuelle ubuntu-version einspielen und dafür meine daten sichern. dist-upgrade war letztes mal schon so durchwachsen, sodass grundsätzlich neu aufsetzen will.
<jimsio> kann ich einfach eine liste exportieren mit den hinzugefügten paketquellen und geht das für händisch installierte programme?
<jimsio> ich will sie nicht automatisiert wieder einlesen(passt ja von der dist dann auch nicht) und programme auch nicht automaitsch installieren. nur um sie durchzugehen und "abzuhaken"
<dadrc> jimsio, `apt list --installed`zeigt dir alle pakete an, die installiert sind
<dadrc> und eine liste aller zusätzlichen paketquellen kriegst du mit `cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*`
<jimsio> dadrc: danke dir!
<Lembert321> Hallo, es wurden auf einem Ubunturechner mit Nautilus unbeabsichtigt Dateien und Verzeichnisse verschoben. Es ist nicht mehr nachvollziehbar welche das waren. Das sollte rückgängig gemacht werden. Gibts da irgendwie ein Möglichkeit nachzuvollziehen welche das waren?
<jokrebel> eher nocht
<jokrebel> nicht sogar
<Lembert321> ok schade
<jokrebel> vielleicht liegen sie noch im Papierkorb
<jokrebel> ggf. könnte es sich in Nautius noch über "bearbeiten" rückgöngig" gemacht werden. Dafür dürfte aber wohl der Rechner noch nicht neu gestartet worden sein
<Fussel> hat nautilus keine history?
<nagetier> Lembert321: Du kannst mal in /home/{USER}/.local/share/Trash/files/ nachsehen
<Tim___> moin, ich  kann die bildschirmhelligkeit nicht verändern. dh den regler kann ich schon verändern, doch es passiert nichts.
<Tim___> an was kann das liegen?
<Tim___> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<jokrebel> *rat* falscher Grafiktreiber ... kann alles mögliche sein. Ging es schon mal? Was hast Du verändert? Welche Grafikkarte? Treiber? Ubuntuversion? Dektop?
<Tim___> lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2  02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation MCP89 [GeForce 320M] [10de:08a0] (rev a2) 	Subsystem: Apple Inc. MCP89 [GeForce 320M] [106b:00ce] 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<ppq> das läuft über ACPI calls, nicht über die grafikkarte
<ppq> was für ein notebook ist das?
<Tim___> altes MacBook von 2009
<ppq> https://askubuntu.com/questions/812734/macbook-pro-backlight-control-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04
<le_bot> Title: brightness - Macbook Pro backlight control not working on Ubuntu 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Und dann ist das auch über den Monitor selber nicht regelbar, oder geht es über diese Möglichkeiten hinaus?
<jokrebel> wär vielleicht ganz hilfreich gewesen, das gleich zu sagen, dass es sich da um "spezielle" Hardware handelt
<Tim___> also immer gleich dazuschreiben, wenn es sich um ein MacBook handelt? ok, mach ich ab jetzt
<Tim___> ich starte mal neu..
<Tim___> so, ich hab nvidia runtergeschmissen und jetzt funktioniert es wieder :)
<Tim___> linux benötigt bei mir ewig für die passwort abfrage (bis zu 15sec). woran kann das liegen?
<stevieh> kann viele gründe haben, startlog anschauen
<ppq> systemd-analyze blame
<BadBunny> hallo. hab eine frage zur efi partition. In meinem Dual boot Setup Ubuntu 16.04/Windows 10 hat mir windows nach updates den efi eintrag zu ubuntu entfernt. wie kann ich den wiederherstellen?
<Tim___> @stevieh meinst du mit dmesg?
<BadBunny> beim booten kommt jedenfalls nur der windows bootmanager, auch im efi selbst ist ubuntu nicht mehr aufgeführt
<Tim___> @ppq war das an mich?
<nagetier> ja
<stevieh> Tim___: hör auf ppq, der ist schlauer :-)
<nagetier> *muh*
<Tim___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26156946/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> puh, das ist ja ganz schön langsam
<ppq> keine ssd?
<Tim___> schätz mal nicht. mcbook von 2009
<Tim___> das lange starten stört mich aber garnicht. sondern eben die passwort abfrage wenn ich was als root authentifizieren will
<Tim___> das war schonmal schneller. leider weiss ich nicht mehr was davor anders war.
<ppq> diesen plymouth-quit-wait.service könntest du testweise mal deaktivieren
<Tim___> wie geht das?
<nagetier> avahi könnte man auch mal abschalten, falls ungenutzt
<ppq> sudo systemctl mask plymouth-quit-wait.service
<Tim___> hat sich bei bei root passworteingabe nichts geändert
<Tim___> oder ist das jetzt nur für den neustart?
<Tim___> also ich meine zb im terminal wenn ich sudo apt-get update autorisieren will, dauert es ewig
<ppq> achso, es geht gar nicht um die boot-dauer, gut zu wissen :D
<Tim___> sry :/
<ppq> Tim___, probier dies mal: "hostname" im terminal ausführen, das was da ausgegeben wird in die datei /etc/hosts schreiben, und zwar so in einer neuen zeile: "127.0.0.1 HierDeinHostname"
<nagetier> glaube ich hatte das auch mal, und das könnte es gelöst haben, ppq 
<Tim___> ich hab localhost gegen den hostnamen ausgetauscht. funkt leider nicht
<Tim___> also 'localhost' gegen 'root-Benutzer-Name'
<Tim___> also funktioniert schon ;), nur dauert es eben seine 20sec
<ppq> na, die zeile mit localhost sollte da schon stehenbleiben
<dadrc> das war nicht das, was ppq vorgeschlagen hat
<Tim___> oh ok. 127.0.0.1       localhost  127.0.1.1       'root-Benutzer-name'
<dadrc> was kommt raus, wenn du `hostname` eingibst?
<Tim___> 127.0.0.1       localhost  127.0.1.1       dabinigg-MacBook
<Tim___> dabinigg-MacBook
<k1l> hast du mal deinen user oder den host(name) umbenannt?
<Tim___> nein
<nagetier> warum du 127.0.1.1, anstatt, wie vorgeschlagen, 127.0.0.1 verwendest, ist mir noch unklar
<Tim___> also soll ich das 2x hinschreiben?
<dadrc> nagetier, das mit 127.0.1.1 ist standard
<k1l> nagetier: das ist schon der standard
<nagetier> hm.. okay
<dadrc> 127.0.0.0/8 ist komplett local loopback
<Tim___> was bedeutet: # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback fe00::0 ip6-localnet ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix ff02::1 ip6-allnodes ff02::2 ip6-allrouters?
<k1l> ich tippe mal auf ein DNS problem.
<k1l> die localhost geschichte scheint es nicht zu sein, da sieht ja orginal aus und wurde wohl nicht verändert
<Tim___> ich hab mal an den lan einstellungen rumgeschraubt, weil ich eine feste ip addresse für ein netzwerk gebraucht habe
<Tim___> ich hab das allerdings soweit ich weiss wieder alles zurück verändert
<nagetier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26157419/ das ist meine (hoffentlich dann doch korrekte) /etc/hosts
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tim___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26157444/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tim___> bringt des was?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26157487/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tim___> gut danke, dann mach ich mal im forum ein neues thema auf
<nagetier> Tim___: Setzte mal meine hosts auf dein System um, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe half das
<nagetier> also der IPv4-Teil
<Tim___> welches ist der IPv4-Teil?
<Tim___> da steht doch nur IPv6, oder?
<nagetier> alles vor der raute
<Tim___> ist das dein hostname: m2.cln.nicht-wirklich.local	m2 ?
<nagetier> Tim___:  die beiden ersten Zeilen
<nagetier> Tim___: FQDN, gefolgt vom hostnamen
<Tim___> was ist der FQDN?
<nagetier> Tim___: habe es damals so gelernt.. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hosts/#Namensaufloesung .. fehlt bei mir noch der 127.0.1.1 Eintrag
<le_bot> Title: hosts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koten> hallo
<koten> hab mal ne frage .. ich habe dielxde oberfläche isntalliert,danach wieder deinstalliert...aber in den menüs sind noch einträge über
<koten> der hat nicht alles deinstalliert
<koten> wie kann ich sehen welche programme nach einer normalen ubuntuinstallation standard sind
<koten> also,alles was nach der standardsysteminstallation installiert wurde will ich wieder weg haben
<nagetier> koten: wie hattest du wieder entfernt?
<koten> sudo apt-get remove --purge lxde
<koten> aber im startmenü uter anwendungen war noch openbox 
<koten> über
<nagetier> ja, kenne das
<koten> ich hab xubuntu 
<koten> ist unter xubuntu xtrerm standard?
<koten> weiss nicht ob lxde das xterm dabei hate
<koten> oder xarchiver
<koten> ist das vn xubuntu oder lxde
<koten> weil wenn ich was entpacken wil sehe ich jetz den xarchiver ur auswahl
<koten> war vorher nicht
<koten> ich will den ganzen lxde rotz weghaben 
<koten> warum wurde das nicht mit deisnatalliert
<koten> hat der auch schliesslich installiert. dachte bei linux bleibt kein müll wie bei windows über
<koten> wenn du bei windows programme deinstallierst haste nachher nur registrymüll
<koten> wie kann man sehen was für programme die reine xubuntuversion hat
<ring0> am schnellsten geht bestimmt im apt log der lxde installation nachgucken
<koten> wo findet ma das
<koten> ich glaube xterm war vorher auch nicht im menü
<koten> nur terminal
<ring0> /var/log/apt/history.log
<ring0> irgendwo steht die lxda installation. die zeile würde ich komplett nehmen und apt-get install foo gegen apt-get purge foo austauschen
<nagetier> und vor solchen "Experimenten" würde ich auch unter Linux in Zukunft zuvor ein Backup machen
<nagetier> das ist wesentlich weniger aufreibend
<koten> was ist foo
<koten> bin neuling 
<jokrebel> war das Metapaket nicht eigentlich lubuntu-desktop?
<koten> danke schonmal
<ring0> sollte nur ein platzhalter für die pakete sein
<koten> ne..hab einfach lxde eingetippt
<ring0> jokrebel, stimmt
<koten> hab das mal bei youtube gesehen ,dem kanal dominik software
<ring0> das nächste mal lies lieber das wiki. das bleibt dir sowas erspart
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Installation/#Laufendes-System
<le_bot> Title: LXDE Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koten> es geht ja nur darum,das wenn man isntall lxde macht und nachher remove--purge,warum der progamme berlässt
<koten> überlässt
<koten> dachte alles was der insalliert auch wieder deinstalliert
<ring0> da musst du dir die abhängigkeiten von lxde angucken. in der regel funktioniert das so, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast
<koten> jo
<koten> mal ne andere frage
<koten> kann man nach einer installation mit ner livecd das ganze sastem verschlüsseln?
<ring0> eventuell reicht dir auch schon ein apt-get autoremove, nach der deinstallation von lxde
<nagetier> +1
<koten> das habe ich ach schon gemacht
<koten> +1?
<nagetier> koten: dachte ebenfalls das könnte helfen
<ring0> na dann weißt du ja, was zu tun ist. log file ansehen und alles deinstallieren, was bei der lxde installation an paketen mitkam. fertig
<koten> was meinst du mit +1
<nagetier> koten: bestätigte ring0 seine aussage
<koten> ?
<nagetier> alles gut, bitte weitermachen
<koten> dachte die zahl muss hinterm terminalbefehl
<koten> aso+
<koten> jo
<koten> danke 
<koten> fürs antworten 
<koten> gibts denn noch ne möglichkeit das system zu verschlüsseln oder zuviel aufwand
<koten> wenn man auf einer hdd zwei partitionen hat wovon eine verschlüsselt ist. kann man dann mit ner live cd daten von der einen zur anderen partition rüberkopieren=
<koten> ?
<ring0> das komplette system verschlüsseln würde ich nur bei installation machen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/ einzelne festplatten/partitionen geht problemlos auch nach der installation https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln/
<le_bot> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel würde ja erst mal ohne Verschlüsselung üben
<ring0> definitiv und vorher mal in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheits-Einmaleins/ reinlesen
<le_bot> Title: Sicherheits-Einmaleins › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koten> dankeschön...da hab ich ja was zu lernen jetzt :)
<koten> danke für eure zeit
<ring0> gerne
<koten> :)
<koten> kann man denn z.b in die linux live cd reinschauen was da an programme drinne sind
<koten> cd öffnen 
<koten> die ordner
<koten> ?
<koten> ich sehe gerade das bei mir im anwendungsmenü auch noch gigolo ist. seltsam das da immer überbleibsel nach dem deinstallieren sind
<koten> und jetzt habe ich die logdtei offen ,wo nichtmal gigolo unter lxde drinsteht
<koten> moment, xfce hat ja auch gigolo ..lach 
<ring0> du wirst dich ein wenig einlesen und einarbeiten müssen. gut gemeinter tipp: verkneif dir youtube videos von vermeintlichen experten
<nagetier> auf das Wiki lässt sich hier auch immer berufen, auf yt sicherlich nicht
<koten> ja das stimmt
<koten> das wiki ist aber auch sehr anstrengend, viele wörter unterstrichen mit weiterverlinkung
<koten> das wird stressig
<ring0> anfangs scheint es unglaublich viel zu lesen, aber man erkennt dann recht schnell, was man direkt braucht
<nagetier> besser so, als wenn dir n dritter all das verwehrt :)
<koten> aha ok
<koten> z.b. was ist linux ..dann kommen wörter wie mit der general public licenz
<koten> alles weiterverlinkt
<koten> is man immer am hin und herklicken ;)
<ring0> ja, so funktioniert ein wiki…
<koten> bis die birne qualmt
<nagetier> :)
<ring0> lass dir zeit. schritt für schritt. nicht alles auf einmal. du kennst das
<koten> jep
<jokrebel> tipp: man kann nen Link auch "in neuem Tab" öffnen per rechtsklick
<koten> kann man denn eigentlich wenn man eine partition verschlüsselt hat mit gparted den rest einer unverschlüsselten gelöschten partition hinzuvügen?
<koten> fügen
<koten> jokrebel, das habe ich mitlerweile so gelernt. im neuen tab öffnen ;)
<koten> wenn du 2 partitionen hast,wovon eine verschlüsselt ist und du dann mt ner live cd bootest,dann mit gparted die verschlüselte partition mit der unverschlüsselten vergrößerst 
<koten> geht das?
<koten> erkennt das gparted
<ppq> nein, das geht nur mit cli-tools
<ppq> recht kompliziert
<koten> puh
<koten> und wenn ich auf der verschlüselten parition gparted stare?
<koten> starte
<koten> und dann die andere gelöschte hinzufüge
<nagetier> bitte vergiss solche experimente
<koten> :)
<jokrebel> was spricht gegen "nur die tatsächlich nötigen Dateien verschlüsseln"?
<koten> stimmt schon 
<koten> habe vom onlinebanking schon vieles mit gpg verschlüsselt
<jokrebel> und mal ehrlich, wenn man mit Vollverschlüsselung rummachen will, sollte man vorher schon wenigstens die Grundlagen intus haben
<koten> klar
<koten> hatte wohl schonmal meinen windowsrechner mit truecrypt verschlüsselt
<koten> aber hat über 5std gedauert
<koten> und lästig nach jedem reboot
<jokrebel> das wird aber langsam zu sehr Offtopic
<ring0> windows interessiert hier keinen
<koten> ok 
<koten> sorry
<koten> hab das system nur wegen ableton live
<nagetier> haben hier auch schon nutzer getroffen, die danach auf ihre daten nicht mehr zugreifen konnten
<koten> glaub ich 
<koten> bin dan erstmal raus. bischen essen ..vielen lieben dank nochmal und schönen wochenstart
<nagetier> danke, auch so
<koten> thx
<koten> cu 
<jack44> Hallo, wie ist es im irc möglich (benutze hex chat) zb. nach nem 24h disconnect keine alternativen namen zu bekommen? viele behalten immer ihren primären namen egal was passiert
<sdx23> jack44: nein und ja. Du musst deinem Client sagen, dass er den alten Nick ghosten soll. /msg nickserv help ghost
<jack44> sdx23: vielen dank für die Info das werde ich mal testen
<jokrebel> es gibt noch Zwangstrennung von Providerseite? Oder ist das hal Historisch in Deinem Router noch so programmiert?
<ghostcube> jokrebel: ne das gibts noch
<jack44> ja das gibt es noch
<jack44> und ich werde dann immer gebannt in manchen channel durch den disconnect
<jack44> total nervig
 * nagetier hatte die Trennung im Router provoziert und für ~5 Minuten ohne reconnect gelassen
<nagetier> tat eigentlich immer gut, und ich wusste genau wann der trennt
<jack44> muss ich das nur einmal auf dem server machen? oder iwie in hexchat automatisieren? hab mein nick nun ghosted
<jack44> evtl. unter Verbindungsbefehle mit eintragen?
<sdx23> ja, das musst du im Client eintragen.
<jack44> bevor ich den nick setze richtig?
<_moep_> jack44: ja
<jack44> danke
<_moep_> ich hab immer noch nen delay im irc eingetragen
<jack44> mh ok zwischen den ghost und den nick command?
<_moep_> ja
<jack44> die heißt der delay command dafür?
<k1l> ja, weil nickserv da etwas zeit braucht
<jokrebel> jack44: Einfach nen 2ten nick (wie etwa jack44_) auch noch dazu registrieren und den als Ersatznick in den Connections hinterlegen. Wenn Du dann mal getrennt wirst (durch was auch immer) kann er sich sofort wieder verbinden, auch wenn der erste vom Server noch nicht in nen timeout lief.
<_moep_> jack44: autosendcmd = "/^msg nickserv identify xxxxx;wait 2000"
<jack44> dann verwendet er aber den 2ten nick was ich ja verhindern wollte
<_moep_> aber das ist unter irssi
<kitikonti> ich hab ein problem bei meiner ubuntu 16.04 vm installation
<kitikonti> wenn ich versuche curl zu installieren "sudo apt-get install curl"
<kitikonti> kommt immer "curl : Depends: libcurl3-gnutls"
<kitikonti> was stimmt hier nicht?
<k1l> pack mal die ganze ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeigs hier
<kitikonti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26159767/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> hast du -security und -updates aktiviert bei den quellen?
<kitikonti> hab da nichts veraendert, das sieht so aus http://paste.ubuntu.com/26159803/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt update &&sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l> ausgabe bitte wieder im paste
<k1l> entweder passen da die abhängigkeiten nicht (weil evtl die paketliste alt ist) oder da hat sich nen fehler angestaut und blockiert jetzt
<kitikonti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26159822/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ok, dann mach mal "sudo apt install libcurl3-gnutls" und gucke warum er das nicht isntallieren will
<kitikonti> also "sudo apt-get update" haette ich vorher auch schon gemacht
<k1l> du kannst das -get weglassen. "apt" ist das neue "apt-get", "apt-cache" und "apt-...."
<kitikonti> also da kommt das naechste dependencie
<kitikonti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26159933/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kitikonti> wenn ich das wieder probiere
<kitikonti> kommt
<kitikonti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26159941/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kitikonti> libsasl2-2 kann ich dann installieren
<k1l> und was sagt er bei apt isntall libsasl2-2?
<kitikonti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26159955/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kitikonti> ab dann bin ich aber in einer sackgasse
<k1l> ich seh da keinen fehler
<kitikonti> weil sudo apt install libldap-2.4-2 immer noch nicht klappt
<k1l> ausser, dass er da ein 32bit installiert
<k1l> ist das ein 32bit system?
<kitikonti> ohh man, das ist ganz frisch aufgesetzt. kann ja nicht normal sein das da gleich solche probleme macht
<kitikonti> ne, das war das image ubuntu-16.04.3-server-amd64
<k1l> also hat er da das libsasl2-2 jetzt isntalliert oder nicht?
<kitikonti> ja sieht ja so aus
<kitikonti> aber wenn ich jetzt versuche sudo apt install libldap-2.4-2 zu installieren
<kitikonti> kommt wieder das libsasl2-2 fehlt
<k1l> warum zieht der denn das 32bit paket?
<k1l> das 64bit paket ist da.
<k1l> mach mal "sudo apt install libsasl2-2:amd64"
<kitikonti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26159998/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> hat der .at mirror da probleme mit 64bit paketen?
<kitikonti> keine ahnung
<k1l> mach mal ein "apt policy libsasl2-2:amd64"
<kitikonti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26160011/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> dann ist der mirror, den du erwischt hast murks
<kitikonti> die mirrors kommen ja von selbst
<k1l> http://termbin.com/63e1   von einem meiner 16.04 server
<kitikonti> oder wie kann ich die beinflussen
<kitikonti> beeinflussen
<k1l> ersetz in der sources.list mal die .at mit .de oder lass es ganz weg für die orginal server von canonical
<kitikonti> woohhhmmm und zack alles geht
<kitikonti> was fuer ein billiger fehler
<kitikonti> jetzt klappt direkt "sudo apt install curl"
<kitikonti> also nach einem apt update
<kitikonti> auf jeden fall danke
<kitikonti> ist das normal das die server nicht erreichbar sind?
<k1l> jo, da ist wohl ein .at server (also der der dir zugestellt wurde) kaputt
<k1l> nein das ist nicht normal
<kangaroo72> Hi. Ich möchte docker installieren, und die Installation bleibt jedes mal stehen. Hat jemand 'nen Tipp?
<k1l> kommt drauf an was genau das problem beim isntallieren von docker ist
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-02
<nubcake> K1l_ das hab ich schon vorhin gemacht, genau danach kommt dann die meldung, bzw. der ablauf wie auf dem screenshot
<stevieh> wie heisst denn das paket unter ubuntu, dass dir beim eintippern eines programmnamens im terminal vorschlägt, in welchem paket das sein könnte?
<Frickelpit> command-not-found afair
<stevieh> thx you are right
<scratchy> jo jemand noch probleme mit pks download?
<scratchy> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&options=mr&exact=on&search=0xE1B39B6EF6DDB96564797591AE33835F504A1A25 ist futsch.
<koegs> alternativen gehen https://keys.openpgp.org/search?q=E1B39B6EF6DDB96564797591AE33835F504A1A25
<le_bot> Title: keys.openpgp.org (at keys.openpgp.org)
<scratchy> koegs danke
<tewin> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-03
<renato> hi i have kernel panic after upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10 can comeone help ?
<j0k> Sprichst Du auch Deutsch? 
<renato> no sorry
<j0k> then perhaps better ask in #ubuntu 
<renato> ok thanks
<dreamon> Moin. Hab mir ein Acer Nitro5 Notebook zugelegt. Wollte mein altes Ubuntu über netcat (nc) von einem Gerät per jeweils livecd übertragen. Das Kopieren gelang super. Mußte Secureboot ausmachen um von Stick booten zu können. 
<dreamon> Nachdem Kopieren hab ich LiveUSB abgesteckt und wollte booten. Er bootet nicht. Ok. Dachte hast wohl was falsch gemacht.
<dreamon> Also Livestick rein und davon gebootet, er zeigt mir die SSD nun nicht mehr an. Ähm.. Aber im Bios ist Sie da.
<j0k> was heißt "zeigt nicht mehr an"
<dreamon> Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. Die ist weg. Ok Windows CD booten geht auch nicht.. Findet auch keine SSD.
<dreamon> fdisk -l .. zeigt mir nur den Livestick an.
<dreamon> Ich kann das UEFI nicht abschalten, nur den Secure Boot. 
<j0k> sieht sie gparted 
<dreamon> auch nicht.
<dreamon> Als ich es mit dd draufgeschrieben hab erinner ich mich noch das fdisk 476GB angezeigt hatte. nmxxxx hieß das device. 
<dreamon> Seither ist es weg.
<dreamon> Das Gerät ist eh zum Kotzen. Mal findet es ein Externes DVD laufwerk dann wieder nicht. Bin am Rotieren.
<j0k> Hast die erst frisch eingebaut? Schlechter Steckkontakt ausgeschlossen?
<j0k> Wackelkontakt am Controller?
<dreamon> Ich hab nichts eingebaut. Da sind so 2Steckpätze mit M.2 SSD. Im Bios wird 512GB angezeigt. 
<dreamon> Model mit SerienNr. von der SSD
<dreamon> Ich würde die Kiste eigentlich einpacken wollen und zurückschicken. Wenn ich da nicht meine Daten draufkopiert hätte
<dreamon> Es gibt da SATA Mode .. aber ob das für die SSD gilt? Er hat noch einen Leeren SATA 2.5" drin im Gerät.
<dreamon> Im SATA Mode kann ich auswählen zwischen AHCI,RST with Optane, RST Premium with Optane.. Was auch immer das heißt
<koegs> nimmst du AHCI
<koegs> der rest ist special kram mit dem Ubuntu evtl. nicht zurecht kommt
<dreamon> Hab xubuntu 19.10, arch, Windows10 install CD 15.03 keiner findet mehr ein SSD laufwerk.
<dreamon> Könnte es was mit UEFI zu tun haben?
<dreamon> koegs, **BUSSY**.. das wars.. ich seh wieder die SSD.. Und auch meine Daten sind drauf. JUHUHUU
<koegs> da hast du mal wieder nicht erzählt das du im bios rumgespielt hast...
<koegs> weil "von alleine" stellt sich das nicht um
<dreamon> koegs, Hab ich nicht.. das war ja so ein Windows10 darauf das kein Mensch will mit allem UEFI kram was keiner Will.
<dreamon> Obs wirklich daran lag.. ich getrau mich gar nicht mehr neu starten.. weil es womöglich dann wieder weg ist.
<dreamon> No Bootable Device.. 
<dreamon> Daten sind drauf aber davon booten will er nicht. 
<j0k> Grub reparieren vielleicht?
<dreamon> Das Image das ich kopiert hab hat ja nix mit UEFI am Hut. Auf der Neuen ist ja Uefi irgendwie zwangsmäßig aktiviert. Dann es daran liegen das er es nicht bootet?
<dreamon> Dann=Kann
<j0k> mit dem UEFI Kram kenn ich mich selber noch nicht so wirklich aus und versuche große Bögen drum zu machen
<dreamon> Ich möchte auch einen Bogen machen. Aber scheinbar ist das nicht mehr möglich. 
<dreamon> Falls ich Irgendwie ein Windows ans laufen bekomme, werd ich mal ein Biosupdate versuchen.
<dreamon> Alleine um den Secure Boot zu deaktivieren muß man im Bios ein Passwort vergeben. Ohne das kann man es nicht deaktivieren. Hab ich in Youtube gefunden.
<koegs> wenn es vorher Legacy Boot war und nun wirklich(!?) nur UEFI geht, wird das nicht booten
<dreamon> koegs, Was hat es mit dem Secure Boot auf sich? Wofür ist das? Blick das nicht, sorry
<interrobangd> hallo - wie kann ich rausfinden welches paket mit immer GRUB installieren will??? ich benutzte refind statt grub und habe grub eigentlich restlos entfernt. aber es wird immer wieder neu installiert
<interrobangd> *mir immer
<koegs> dreamon: google ist dein freund
<dreamon> koegs, Nachdem ich im Bios nun ahci eingestellt habe, zeigt mein Bios nun die SSD nicht mehr an. Aber Ubuntu findet sie. 
<interrobangd> wer zur hölle installiert mir grub
<interrobangd> :-(
<dreamon> HAHA.. Ich könnte HEULEN. Hab nun ein Bios update gemacht. Jetzt erkennt er die SSDs wieder nicht. Und der Hammer es gibt keine Option zum einstellen von SATA auf AHCI. WELCH EIN VERDAMMTER *__________*
<Equisetum> Hallo! Frage: Warum liegt bei mir der Desktop auf strg alt F1 bzw F2 -- Bei F2 bin ich angemeldet bei F1 erscheint ein login screen ich habe dazu auf google nichts gefunden -- lagen nicht früher die desktops auf f7 ???
<Equisetum> Bemerkung: Konsolen gehen von 3 bis 6 und bei 7 kommt ein black screen
<_moep_> Equisetum: deube ttys liegen auf f1-f7. auf f7 läuft idR der xorg
<Equisetum> ja eben 
<Equisetum> nicht so hier
<_moep_> ja da wären jetzt weitere infos nützlich
<Equisetum> imac mid2011 -- ubuntu 18.04
<_moep_> is wohl ne änderung seit 18.04: https://medium.com/@hicraigchen/how-to-get-my-ubuntu-18-0-4-gui-back-from-tty-4ce73db8e103
<le_bot> Title: How to get my Ubuntu 18.0.4 GUI back from TTY? - Craig Chen - Medium (at medium.com)
<Equisetum> thats not the problem! das ist nicht das problem! @le_bot lol :D
<Equisetum> le_bot ist nett :D
<stevieh> ja, seit der umstellung auf wayland/ubuntu 18.04 sind die Konsolen anders verteilt
<Equisetum> ah ok danke stevieh
<Equisetum> also normal oder wie ?
<stevieh> normaaaaal
<Equisetum> ok
<Equisetum> thanks 
<Equisetum> schönen tag
<stevieh> !next
<le_bot> Another satisfied customer, next!
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-04
<stevieh> gibts irgendein einfaches und schnelles verfahren, für ein AppImage eine Desktop Datei zu machen?
<j0k> hm?
<stevieh> ich hab /opt/PrusaSlicer-2.1.0+linux64-201909160925.AppImage und will da ne Desktop Datei zu haben, vor allem, ohne mir einen wegen Icon abzubrechen.
<stevieh> das ding hat ja ein Icon - wenn ich es starte.
<j0k> ist das was wie Snap oder Flatpak?
<stevieh> ich glaub kompakter, aber ja
<j0k> Starter anlegen sollte da doch reichen 
<stevieh> ja, bin nur immer zu faul, das von hand zu machen, aber ok
<j0k> und das Icon kann man ja ändern - muss man halt wissen wo das "Oginol" liegt
<j0k> habs grad vergessen wer ... aber es gibt auch Oberflächen die für "Starter anlegen" Hilfsmittel eingebaut haben
<stevieh> gnome3 sicher nicht :-)
<j0k> stümmd
<j0k> aber Du wolltest GnomeShell ja
<stevieh> aber schon fertig. Habs mir halt doch von Hand gemacht :-)
<stevieh> bis jetzt ist alles sehr geschmeidig. Am ehesten fehlt mir der Hamster.
<MadPsymon> Du kannst auch mal https://github.com/AppImage/appimaged/ testen. Das legt dir die .desktop-files automatisch an
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - AppImage/appimaged: appimaged is a daemon that monitors the system and integrates AppImages. (at github.com)
<stevieh> MadPsymon: ja, sieht mir aber auch schon wieder strange aus, warum ich für sowas nen Deamon brauch? Damit der die Dirs überwacht?
<MadPsymon> jo deshalb bin ich soweit es geht wieder auf debs bzw. snap-packages gegangen
<stevieh> wenn es ein deb gibt, nehm ich das, klar.
<stevieh> beim snap bin ich mir da schon nicht mehr so sicher.
<marenz> moin. Wir haben hier einen HP Spectre x360 Laptop mit Ubuntu 19.10. Das Problem ist, dass externe Bildschirme nicht erkannt werden.
<marenz> Xrandr sagt disconnected und der Monitor sagt no signal
<stevieh> nvidia?
<marenz> nvidia/intel dual video cards
<marenz> tried both modes
<marenz> it's a default installation without changes
<stevieh> brr.... bei nvidia grütze bin ich draussen
<j0k> also noch nicht der proprietäre NVidia Treiber in Betrieb?
<marenz> doch denke schon
<marenz> mit prime-select kann der intel ausgewählt werden
<j0k> bei diesen Hybridkarten ist vieles recht tricky hörte ich
<j0k> und denke schon ist keine valide Aussage ;-)
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/
<le_bot> Title: Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marenz> also der treiber heißt "nvidia" und es gibt die typischen userspace programme von nvidia also bin ich recht sicher ;)r
<stevieh> kannst ja ins xlog schauen und ins syslog, was da so läuft
<j0k> wie mach ich möglichst einfach aus einem DinA4 pdf mit einem DiA4 Drucker einen Ausdruck, der ein DinA3 Plakat draus macht?
<stevieh1> pdfposter war das glaub ich?
<Loetmichel> j0k: bei canon druckern: einfach im treiber sagen "plakatdruck A3"
<Loetmichel> dann vergrößert er und macht dir gleich passermarken drauf
<Loetmichel> :-)
<Loetmichel> ach so, sorry, nicht an den channelnamen gedacht
<Loetmichel> unter linux weiss ich leider nicht
<LupusE> j0k: pdf2ps a4.pdf a4.ps; poster -iA4 -mA4 -pA3 a4.ps > a3.ps; ps2pdf a3.ps a3.pdf; rm *.ps ... wenn dein Drucker randlos kann, auch mit -c0 als Schalter fuer 'poster'
<j0k> oioioi
<LupusE> pack das in ein .sh, dann ist es 'einfach' ;)
<LupusE> ich denke die loesung von stevie (pdfposter) könnte die zwischenschritte un ddas aufraeumen sparen.
<j0k> ja das pdfposter sieht ganz nett aus. Nur komm ich nicht ganz klar mit dem String den ich brauch um ein "Hochvormat A4 pdf" umzuwandeln, dass dann quasi 2 Halbseiten im Querformat draus entstehen, die dann zusammengeklebt A3 wieder Hochkant sind
<LupusE> https://pastebin.com/fWMHKE6Y ... hab gerade kein linux zur hand, aber mit ein wenig feinshcliss sollte es gehen.
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] oneA4totwoA3 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LupusE> basename integration waere noch nett gewesen.
<j0k> mir ist unbegreiflich wie man sowas schnell mal aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann. Danke
<LupusE> ganz einfach, man wartet gerade 15 Minuten auf die O365 syxnchronisierung und die kaffeemaschine muss geleert werden. ein bisschen musste ich shcon googeln, da ih mir nie if-abfrage nie merken kann.
<LupusE> schoener an dieser stelle ist auch eine prüfung auf "dpkg -l <paketname> | installiert?" ... aber die 15min waren rum.
<j0k> leider ->    Syntax error: "else" unexpected (expecting "fi") LupusE 
<LupusE> unter zeile 15 hab eich das innere if nicht abgeschlossen. einfach eingerueckt in 'fi' einfügen.
<LupusE> err, zeile 13
<LupusE> nope, da ist was komplett quer.
<j0k> was ist .ps ich hab ja nur .pdf vorliegen
<j0k> ach egal
<j0k> danke trotzdem für die Mühen. Dann gehts halt als A4 raus
<sdx23> postscript. Und das Skript macht pdf zu ps zu pdf
<sdx23> https://pastebin.com/UZe0hYqy da in gefixt
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/bash if [[ -f $(which ps2pdf 2>/dev/null) ]]; then if [[ -f $(which po - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Rochvellon> man könnte auch Gimp dafür nutzen
<sdx23> ja, convert kann das auch
<j0k> [[ not found
<j0k> wie/wo muss ich die A4.pdf angeben?
<j0k> ich bewundere Euch
<LupusE> einfach als argument dahinter.
<LupusE> wget https://pastebin.com/raw/UZe0hYqy; chmod +x UZe0hYqy; sh UZe0hYqy datei_in_a4.pdf
<j0k> ich soll ghostscript installieren ist aber die neueste version schon installiert :/
<LupusE> was sagt denn 'which ps2pdf' auf der konsole?
<LupusE> das ist die prüfung.
<j0k> usr/bin/ps2pdf
<LupusE> j0k: pdf2ps <deine_datei>.pdf a4.ps; poster -iA4 -mA4 -pA3 a4.ps > a3.ps; ps2pdf a3.ps a3.pdf; rm *.ps  <- was anderes sollte das skript nicht machen,
<LupusE> aber hier kannst du es bei jedem ; trennen und schritt für chritt verfolgen.
<j0k> ah ein pdf2ps <deine_datei>.pdf a4.ps; poster -iA4 -mA4 -pA3 a4.ps > a3.ps; ps2pdf a3.ps a3.pdf; rm *.ps   bracht zu tage dass ich auch noch apt isntall poster brauche
<sdx23> hmm, es gibt auch pdfposter - dann kann man sich das pdf2ps und zurück sparen
<j0k> sdx23: Ja aber das hab ich nicht auf die Kette bekommen
<sdx23> in der manpage steht ein example, das fast genau tut, was du willst
<sdx23>        pdfposter -mA3 -pA0 a4.pdf out.pdf
<sdx23>               Prints an A4 input file on 8 A3 pages, forming an A0 poster.
<sdx23> man ersetze als A3 durch A4 und A0 durch A3 
<sdx23> oder sogar nur "pdfposter -s2 a4.pdf out.pdf"
<j0k> das macht leieder eben nicht das was es sollte und verzerrt obendrein auch noch wichtige Inhalte
<j0k> da sind dann gepunktete Linien beim Ergebnis welche es beim Original zwar auch gibt aber eben teils auch an Stellen wo es nicht sein soll
<LupusE> die 'schnitt/falzkanten' kann man bei pdfposter auch deaktivieren meine ich.
<LupusE> es gibt menschen, die finden das hilfreich beim erstellen eines posters.
<j0k> LupusE: Der Einzeiler funktioniert Perfekt und mit gern genommener Schnittkant. Aber vor allem ohne die Verfälschung des Originals! Vielen Dank
<j0k> Ok! Danke an alle - grad noch fertig geworden fürs Frauchen ;-)
<j0k> Aber nun nochmal zurück zu dem Script. Das sollte ja genau das selbe wie der Einzeiler tun, oder?
<j0k> Das bekomm ich nach wie vor nicht zum laufen
<j0k> sdx23: Wie gesagt - mit pdfposter hatte ich schon vorher auch experimentier, das verfälscht aber das orginal
<j0k> 17:02   sdx23 | https://pastebin.com/UZe0hYqy da in gefixt       auch dies geht leider nicht 
<j0k> aber zum code fixen bin ich wohl selber auch zu doof
<j0k> ein bisschen bin ich schon weiter im reinfuchsen 
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-05
<ludste70> Hab nochmal eine Frage zu Samba: ich möchte fstab in Verbindung zu mount.cifs nutzen, dem ich die Root-Rechte gegeben habe. Mit "sudo mount /media/speedport" oder auch "sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=~/.smbcredentials //192.168.2.1/ludger /media/speedport" bekomme ich die Meldung: "mount error(2): No such file or directory Refer to the
<ludste70> mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)". Weiss jemand, was es mit dieser Fehlermeldung auf sich hat?
<k1l_> /media/speedport gibt es auf deinem system?
<ludste70> ja, mit sudo mkdir /media/speedport eingerichtet 
<k1l_> dann nimm mal bei credentials den fullpath
<ludste70> .smbcredentials : 
<ludste70> username=ludgerpassword=birgerdomain=192.168.2.1
<k1l_> nee, nimm anstatt ~/ mal /home/user/...
<ludste70> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=ludger,password=birger //192.168.2.1/ludger /media/speedport
<ludste70> gleicher Fehler
<k1l_>  No such file or directory ?
<ludste70> ja, aber ich weiss nicht, worauf sich das bezieht
<walleee> Hallo zusammen! Ich bin heute zum ersten Mal hier, weil ich eine Frage habe zu einem kleinen Problem. Es hat (vermutlich) mit einem Netzwerkadapter in meinem Computer zu tun und ich bin über Google etc nicht weiter gekommen. Finde ich hier eventuell jemanden, der mir (und wenn mit einem Link) weiterhelfen kann?  
<ppq> walleee, moin, einfach fragen -- ob wer helfen kann, zeigt sich dann
<j0k> walleee: Das wissen wir erst, wenn wir das eigentliche Problem kennen ;-)
<walleee> Okay klar.. dann versuch ich's mal :D
<walleee> Nach jedem Neustart bekomme ich immer und immer wieder diese Nachricht angezeigt, dass eine (Netzwerk) Verbindung gescheitert ist. Aber: Sowohl WLAN, als auch die im USB3/Thunderbolt-Adapter eingebaute Gigabit Lan-Verbindung können nicht gemeint sein, da diese tadellos funktionieren. Wenn ich im Menu oben (Ubuntu 18.04, Gnome3) die Verbindung
<walleee> namens Qualcom...irgendwas deaktiviere hört die das nervige Gemelde über gescheiterte Verbindungen auf. Bis ich neu starte. Dann ist dort alles wieder zurückgesetzt. Ich vermute es handelt sich bei diesem Netzwerkgerät um den gar nicht genutzten LTE-Adapter in meinem Gerät.... (HP Elite X2 G3)
<walleee> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dieses Gerät dauerhaft deaktiviere, oder noch besser, diese Nachrichten zu dem Gerät unterbinde...?
<walleee> Wenn ich nach dem Problem google, "Nachricht verbindung gescheitert" kommt natürlich wie man nicht funktionierende Netzwerkverbindungen repariert etc... 
<walleee> Ich danke jedem im Voraus schon mal für jede Aufmerksamkeit, Zeit und Hirnschmalzaufwendung für mein Problemchen.
<k1l_> ludste70: mach mal ein "-v" dazu und gucke ob er so gesprächiger wird was das problem ist
<k1l_> ludste70: und der server stellt die freigabe "ludger" auch bereit?
<k1l_> ludste70: du kannst mal mit "smbclient -L //192.168.2.1" gucken welche shares der server so preisgibt
<k1l_> walleee: du kannst mal mit "lspci" und "lsusb" gucken was dieses qualcom ding ist
<ludste70> -v hinzugefügt, bring aber nichts, dann smbclient -U xxx -L //192.168.2.1, läuft =L 
<ludste70> aber halt nicht mit /etc/fstab oder mount ...
<k1l_> also smbclient listet den share?
<k1l_> und sicher, dass er da keinen zahlendreher oder typo drin hat? oder groß- vs. kleinschreibung?
<k1l_> weil "no such file or directory" heisst eigentlich genau sowas. er findet da eine datei oder einen ordner nicht.
<ludste70> das denke ich auch auch ..., was merkwürdig ist, dass smbclient läuft, und mount bzw. mount nicht =( 
<k1l_> pack mal die ganze ausgabe von smbclient -L und dem mount command + fehlermeldung in einen nopaste
<k1l_> paste.ubuntu.com z.b.
<ludste70> ich weiss nicht, ob das so stimmt, aber: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XzG4yMV2tx/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ludste70> Ubuntu Pastebin@paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> ok.
<k1l_> dann mach mal den moount und zeig den befehl und die fehlermeldung im paste
<ludste70> ok: sudo mount -v -t cifs -o username=ludger,password=birger //192.168.2.1/ludger /media/speedportmount.cifs kernel mount options: ip=192.168.2.1,unc=\\192.168.2.1\ludger,user=ludger,pass=********mount error(2): No such file or directoryRefer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<ludste70> und: smbclient -U ludger -L //192.168.2.1Unable to initialize messaging contextEnter ARBEITSGRUPPE\ludger's password:         Sharename       Type      Comment        ---------       ----      -------        ludste          Disk              ludger          Disk              IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Speedport W724V
<ludste70> File-Server)Reconnecting with SMB1 for workgroup listing.        Server               Comment        ---------            -------        Workgroup            Master        ---------            -------        ARBEITSGRUPPE        SPEEDPORT
<k1l_> mach mal "ls -al /media" und pack die ausgabe bitte wieder auf paste.ubuntu.com und den link hier rein
<ludste70> hier: ls -al /mediainsgesamt 16drwxr-xr-x   4 root root 4096 Dez  4 17:33 .drwxr-xr-x  21 root root 4096 Dez  2 19:00 ..lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   45 Nov  9 12:53 .directory -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-medialrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   42 Nov  9 12:53 .hidden -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-mediadrwxr-x---+  3 root root 4096
<ludste70> Dez  2 17:56 ludstedrwxrwxrwx   2 root root 4096 Dez  4 17:33 speedport
<ludste70> oder so? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nCNFxqqS28/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> nur die url, das ist besser zu lesen so als hier im irc
<ludste70> ist die das? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9PpfFP6D9n/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> was für OS sind das beide?
<ludste70> alles lubuntu 19.04 mit kwin drauf
<k1l_> beide maschinen?
<ludste70> sagte ich nicht schon: Speedport W 724V von telekom? Wenn nicht, dann hab das vergessen =( 
<ludste70> :@ 
<k1l_> pack mal ein "vers=2.0" mit in die options beim moount command
<k1l_> oder evtl ein 1.0
<k1l_> die alten samba protokoll versionen wurden aus sicherheitsgründen abgestellt. aber alter kram kann teilweise nur die
<ludste70> das ist der Router der Telekom
<ludste70> Mensch, das war's, zumindest für die mount-Version. Allerdings: "vers=1.0"
<k1l_> ok, dann bezog sich die fehlermeldung auf den share, der mit dem sicheren neuen protokoll nicht zu finden ist :X
<ludste70> und das mit dem fstab klappt auch :') , vielen Dank. Vielleicht sollte man das bekannt geben, ubuntuusers.de zum Beispiel.
<k1l_> eher sollte der kram nicht nur unsichere sachen unterstützen :/
<ludste70> kann man auch so sehen; noch mal vielen Dank, Tschöö
<k1l_> ciao
<choki> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-07
<User1234> Moin, ich habe gerade eine neue AMD Grafikkarte eingebaut und meine alten Treiber funktionieren nicht mehr. Soll ich den offiziellen Treiber von AMD nehmen oder würdet ihr den amdgup treiber empfehlen?
<drc> der offizielle treiber ist auch amdgpu, nur mit anderem userland
<drc> catalyst gibt's für neue karten nicht mehr
<drc> also amdgpu installieren und bei bedarf das amdgpu-pro userland hinterland
<drc> ... hinterher
<User1234> Ah, okay. Danke schön :)
